# ¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35? Abril 2014. Sin la niña y sin el pepino, me lo juego en el casino. Draghi



## burbujas (1 Abr 2014)

:8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8::8:








Jim Cramer - They Know Nothing - YouTube

Tomorrowland 2012 Girl Cuts - YouTube


----------



## paulistano (1 Abr 2014)

Popopopopopopopoleeeeeeeeeeeee:Baile::Baile:


----------



## Roninn (1 Abr 2014)

Un dia, hijo mio, esta pole en el HVEI será tuya, toda tuya.

Edit: f-f-f-f-fuck paulistanoo :rolleye:


----------



## burbujas (1 Abr 2014)

empezamossssssssssssssssssssssss

Best Progressive House 2013 | Vocal Compilation Mix Vol.1 | Sexy Hot Edit | - YouTube


----------



## paulistano (1 Abr 2014)

Roninn dijo:


> Un dia, hijo mio, esta pole en el HVEI será tuya, toda tuya.
> 
> Edit: f-f-f-f-fuck paulistanoo :rolleye:





Un dia, Roninn.....la pole será tuya:cook:


----------



## Roninn (1 Abr 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Un dia, Roninn.....la pole será tuya:cook:



Y las plusvis jajaj, vive Dios!

Salud!


----------



## Caronte el barquero (1 Abr 2014)

Pasaba por aquí.....aguas mil.


----------



## paulistano (1 Abr 2014)

burbujas dijo:


> empezamossssssssssssssssssssssss
> 
> Best Progressive House 2013 | Vocal Compilation Mix Vol.1 | Sexy Hot Edit | - YouTube




Muy recomendable:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Iba a decir que me quedaba con la de los seat, pero mentiría, mequedo con todas


----------



## Salvado_por_los_pelos (1 Abr 2014)

La primera vez que consigo un post en la primera página de este hilo. Ojalá algún día me entere de como va el Ibex 35


----------



## Saul Goodmans (1 Abr 2014)

Como puedo hacer dinero con esto del Ibex, alguien que lo explique a dummies?


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Abr 2014)

pillo stio y eso


----------



## peseteuro (1 Abr 2014)

. .


----------



## amago45 (1 Abr 2014)

Buenos dias y tal. Pillando sitio


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Abr 2014)

Not bad son, not bad.
Title approved. 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Flaubert (1 Abr 2014)

Anda, me he equivocado y he entrado en forocoches en vez de en burbuja!....ah, no....olvidaba que son lo mismo desde hace unos años....::


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Abr 2014)

Hola holita y buenos días.


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (1 Abr 2014)

Como era... "En abril, osos mil".
O toros. O jatos XD


----------



## Janus (1 Abr 2014)

yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Algas (1 Abr 2014)

pillo sitio como putin en crimea


----------



## sr.anus (1 Abr 2014)

POLEEEEEE





Saul Goodmans dijo:


> Como puedo hacer dinero con esto del Ibex, alguien que lo explique a dummies?











Leer al jato y hacer lo contrario....


----------



## Topongo (1 Abr 2014)

Sirio

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Abr 2014)

¿Han cambiado la hora? 
Ahora mentero

Abril guanoso si Draghi y la Yelen no atizan al oso


----------



## bonobubble (1 Abr 2014)

Hasta elecciones subiremos..y luego veremos


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2014)

Cojo sitio que casi no quedan.
Buenos días


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (1 Abr 2014)

Morning!

Veremos qué nos depara el día...


----------



## Durmiente (1 Abr 2014)

Buenas.... ¿cómo va la cosa?


----------



## Geyperman (1 Abr 2014)

Buenos días señores. Hilo nuevo. Pillo sitio.


----------



## Durmiente (1 Abr 2014)

¿Cómo están las cosas antes de la apertura?


----------



## amago45 (1 Abr 2014)

Cinco estrellitas, señoras/es ... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Abr 2014)

Se estrella un 'drone' no identificado en la isla surcoreana de Baeknyeong - EcoDiario.es

que empresa es la mayor fabricante de este tipo de aviones? alguien lo sabe?


----------



## amago45 (1 Abr 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Cómo están las cosas antes de la apertura?



verde


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Abr 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

mil poles y subpoles :Baile:


----------



## Tio Masclet (1 Abr 2014)

Buenos días. Me apunto a este abril en el que espero plusvis mil para todos.
Que nos vaya bien.


----------



## Lukatovic (1 Abr 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Se estrella un 'drone' no identificado en la isla surcoreana de Baeknyeong - EcoDiario.es
> 
> que empresa es la mayor fabricante de este tipo de aviones? alguien lo sabe?



Yo diría que Raytheon...


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Abr 2014)

joerrrrr, acabo de ver el grafico de esa empresa (Raytheon) y parece muy impresionante.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Abr 2014)

cerramos cortos sp500 1862 en 1866 futuro primer tragatocho del mes :: y cargamos cortos Ibex 10380 con tres cojones :no:


----------



## decloban (1 Abr 2014)

Desde ING os queremos dar los buenos días impidiendo entrar en el broker


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Abr 2014)

Lukatovic dijo:


> Yo diría que Raytheon...



un amigo trabaja ahí, no veas las de cosas chulas que hace... :baba:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

cogiendo sitio


----------



## Topongo (1 Abr 2014)

Su pvta madre ing cojones.
PArecen calopez actualizando en el peor momento.


----------



## atman (1 Abr 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> ¿Han cambiado la hora?
> Ahora mentero
> 
> Abril guanoso si Draghi y la Yelen no atizan al oso



Los ositos tambien tienen derecho a la vida... anda que nos están dando una vida...


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (1 Abr 2014)

A ver si cae SAB de una vez... :fiufiu:


----------



## inversobres (1 Abr 2014)

Buen dia.

Mes nuevo, nuevas subidas. Ya se sabe como empiezan los meses en bolsa. Hoy olemos los 7 del san por fin.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (1 Abr 2014)

Algas dijo:


> pillo sitio como putin en crimea



Voy a crear la expresión y la definición de "Hacer un Putin": Encalomarse o hacerse un sitio a la fuerza en un lugar en el que previamente no se estaba.

::


----------



## atman (1 Abr 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Se estrella un 'drone' no identificado en la isla surcoreana de Baeknyeong - EcoDiario.es
> 
> que empresa es la mayor fabricante de este tipo de aviones? alguien lo sabe?



Un dron de corea del norte...


----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

Guindos: la baja inflaci?n plantea dificultades a Espa?a y el BCE actuar?


----------



## Topongo (1 Abr 2014)

Cómo va Sab... con el puto ING caido ni idea oiga


----------



## TenienteDan (1 Abr 2014)

Pillo sirio!!


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (1 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Cómo va Sab... con el puto ING caido ni idea oiga



A punto de romper el 2,26.

2.255:fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

China autoriza nuevas cuotas de inversión extranjera permitida en bolsa Por Agencia EFE


----------



## napartarra (1 Abr 2014)

Sab 2,256 ...........


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (1 Abr 2014)

Parece que a EZE se le terminó la fiesta.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (1 Abr 2014)

Joder, sigue caído el Broker de ING...


----------



## napartarra (1 Abr 2014)

Espero subida de IAG


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Abr 2014)

Buenos dias. Un poco mas y me quedo sin sitio

Que pena los ositos de atman... tendran su fiesta en mayo


----------



## Robopoli (1 Abr 2014)

Poleeeeeeeeee!


----------



## atman (1 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos dias. Un poco mas y me quedo sin sitio
> 
> Que pena los ositos de atman... tendran su fiesta en mayo



Que por mayo era, por mayo, 
cuando hace la calor, 
cuando los trigos encañan 
y están los campos en flor...


----------



## amago45 (1 Abr 2014)

Dentro en Popular, 5.49, muy poquitas. Metemos más si superamos 5.55
A por los 7 euros


----------



## moisty70 (1 Abr 2014)

Joder, una semana desde que prové con ING y ya me está demostrando que no vale para nada.


----------



## paulistano (1 Abr 2014)

A eurona le han cortado el wifi.


No se cruza una operacion desde hace 15 minutos.....


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (1 Abr 2014)

SAB 2.261, 2.262... no me está gustando. Pero esperaremos un poco a ver.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> Joder, una semana desde que prové con ING y ya me está demostrando que no vale para nada.




http://www.r4.com/resources/pdf/tablonanuncios/hoja-comisiones_2013_ago.pdf


----------



## napartarra (1 Abr 2014)

sab 2,260 y subiendo, espero


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (1 Abr 2014)

napartarra dijo:


> sab 2,260 y subiendo, espero



:no: 2.258 y bajando, espero


----------



## Topongo (1 Abr 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> :no: 2.258 y bajando, espero



Bueno parece que va a ser otro dia de trincheras en Sabadell...


----------



## Robopoli (1 Abr 2014)

Habéis creado el hilo con nocturnidad y alevosía mamones!!



ane agurain dijo:


> Robopoli: Mirate BODY a ver qué te parece



Atendiendo al valor de los libros está "barato" y no tienen deuda pero es que el galletazo que se han dado en los resultados de 2013 ha sido tremendo. 
Los gastos se les han ido de las manos y desde 2011 las ganancias han caido y dando ahora mismo perdidas considerables (habría que ver de donde vienen esos gastos pero lo han gestionado de puta pena si lo que intentaban era hacer crecer el negocio).
Si reconducen las ventas y organizan el tema de gastos esta claro que el pelotazo puede ser brutal después de haber palmado un 63% en un mes. Simplemente volviendo a los niveles de hace un mes estaríamos hablando de multiplicar x3 la inversión pero nadie garantiza que tenga que ser así o que no pueda volver a dividir por 3.
No se... Habría que ver si hay algun indicio de luz al final del tunel (básicamente cambio de dirección o cambio brutal en las previsiones de ventas) pero yo ahora no me sentiría muy agusto dentro del valor.

---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 09:50 ----------

Estos si que tienen calidad 
PFHO Pacific Health Care Organization, Inc. PINXFHO Stock Quote Price News
Por desgracia el tren parece haber pasado y está caro pero el crecimiento del negocio es cojonudo y se ha reflejado en la cotización claro..


----------



## napartarra (1 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno parece que va a ser otro dia de trincheras en Sabadell...



Auguro subida sobre las 12:00


----------



## Algas (1 Abr 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Joder, sigue caído el Broker de ING...



Pues a hincharles a llamadas y reclamaciones


----------



## paulistano (1 Abr 2014)

Sabadell se come todo lo que le estan poniendo en el 2,26.... Poco a poco.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (1 Abr 2014)

Imagino que The IBEX is the key!

Si pasamos holgados de los 10.400 SAB subirá... aunque hace tiempo que la correlación entre el IBEX y SAB no es muy grande...


----------



## inversobres (1 Abr 2014)

Todos los PMI subiendo y aun piensan en bajar tipos?? quien miente entonces? o quieren meternos por vena una hiperinflacion galopante?


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (1 Abr 2014)

2.264...::
2.267 ::::


----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

Algas dijo:


> Pues a hincharles a llamadas y reclamaciones



tampoco va el teléfono


----------



## inversobres (1 Abr 2014)

Veremos como se porta el muro, si no a los 10450 que vamos.


----------



## Topongo (1 Abr 2014)

Sabadell ultimamente va a bandazos ni correlación ibex ni nada, peponea o peta pero a lo grande, vamos que no me extraña verla en 2,7 en 15 dias ni en 1,9 si las cosas se tuercen, la verdad es que está raruno desde hace tiempo, pero creeremos en el y esperemos que haga un popular


----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

La apertura de NAT con gap, no me acaba de convencer del todo...

no hemos superado el 2,02 de pico anterior y el precio está fuera de bandas intrahorarias


----------



## napartarra (1 Abr 2014)

A mi SAB me daba subida a corto con entrada en 2,19


----------



## Mr. Blonde (1 Abr 2014)

1. 5 *****
2. Pillo sitio
3. Morning!
4. Que meneos le están dando a OLE


----------



## napartarra (1 Abr 2014)

Sab 2,284 ....


----------



## Topongo (1 Abr 2014)

Sr Burbujo, se va a quedar para pagarnos el dividendo?


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (1 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Sr Burbujo, se va a quedar para pagarnos el dividendo?



De momento estoy digiriendo mi owned. Se supone que en 2,29 hay una resistencia, pero... pfff la realidad es que sólo bajará en cuanto cierre el corto.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

sabadell da entrada hoy en indicadores más conocidos...

---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 02:18 ----------




Mr. Blonde dijo:


> 1. 5 *****
> 2. Pillo sitio
> 3. Morning!
> 4. Que meneos le están dando a OLE



tenemos un gap en 0.415 no?


----------



## napartarra (1 Abr 2014)

.................................................


----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

para meneos el que le meten a ntc
con gaps intradía brutales


----------



## paulistano (1 Abr 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> De momento estoy digiriendo mi owned. Se supone que en 2,29 hay una resistencia, pero... pfff la realidad es que sólo bajará en cuanto cierre el corto.



Ni se le ocurra cerrarlo:no:

Todo lo que sube, baja:fiufiu:



Es broma, aplique su stop y a otra cosa


----------



## Mr. Blonde (1 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sabadell da entrada hoy en indicadores más conocidos...
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 02:18 ----------
> 
> ...



Iremos a buscarlo? Espero que no ::


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (1 Abr 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ni se le ocurra cerrarlo:no:
> 
> Todo lo que sube, baja:fiufiu:
> 
> ...



Si lo peor es que bajará... pero cuándo? dónde?...

4 millones de acciones movidas, tampoco es mucho para estarse cociendo una buena subida, ¿no? :S


----------



## Topongo (1 Abr 2014)

ING sigue caido , que desgraciados , dos horas así, no me parece ni medio normal...


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (1 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> para meneos el que le meten a ntc
> con gaps intradía brutales



Esta subida es con poco volumen........


----------



## Topongo (1 Abr 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Si lo peor es que bajará... pero cuándo? dónde?...
> 
> 4 millones de acciones movidas, tampoco es mucho para estarse cociendo una buena subida, ¿no? :S



3 valor con mas volumen del ibex hoy(investing dixit)
Si sigue asi acabará con mas de 20 millones de titulos... no me parece poco la verdad.
Igual los volumenes gordos de dias anteriores eran posicionamientos ya hora toca subir...


----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

se ve la divergencia alcista, y la entrada de Vigia. Además el corte de la bajista de hoy.

y 2,264 es la resistencia del mínimo ese, además del fibo23 de bajada

AUNQUE LA LINEA de en medio de las bandas es roja, indica bajista aún. prudencia

A priori, si no se jode, eh, puede ir a 2,40 o así

---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 02:35 ----------




Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Esta subida es con poco volumen........



es que los que compran chicharros son clientes de ing... por eso hay poco volumen hoy ::


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (1 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> 3 valor con mas volumen del ibex hoy(investing dixit)
> Si sigue asi acabará con mas de 20 millones de titulos... no me parece poco la verdad.
> Igual los volumenes gordos de dias anteriores eran posicionamientos ya hora toca subir...



Cerraré la posición... la cuestión ahora es si ponerse largo o esperar.


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Abr 2014)

a mi ING me funciona.


----------



## Chila (1 Abr 2014)

joder si llego tarde...
Goodmorning!!
La lupa sobre iberdrola.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (1 Abr 2014)

No falla, cierro el corto y empieza a bajar ::

---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 10:46 ----------

Como SAB no es mi amigo y tengo el día suicida, entro largo en EZE e IAG.


----------



## Topongo (1 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> se ve la divergencia alcista, y la entrada de Vigia. Además el corte de la bajista de hoy.
> 
> y 2,264 es la resistencia del mínimo ese, además del fibo23 de bajada
> 
> ...



Pues me da que esta vez va a superar el doble techo de los 2,40.
Y la clave de todo esto es algo que pasó desapercibido y no se comentó de la junta pero es que los directivos iban a recibir parte de se remuneración ligada al valor de la acción 

Ya sabéis... paranoias de Topongo.... pero estos pequeños detalles en bolsa...


----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Esta subida es con poco volumen........



Tenemos en 2 horas el mismo volumen que cualquiera de los 10 días anteriores en TODO el día. A mí me parece razonable, pero prudencia, porque se ha disparado mucho


----------



## decloban (1 Abr 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> 4. Que meneos le están dando a OLE



Es el primer paso para hacer dinerito mi alma.


----------



## moisty70 (1 Abr 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> a mi ING me funciona.



Pues habrás podido salir de eurona. Yo no.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (1 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Tenemos en 2 horas el mismo volumen que cualquiera de los 10 días anteriores en TODO el día. A mí me parece razonable, pero prudencia, porque se ha disparado mucho



Hombre, a ver estos días se movían 12.000 eurillos de mierda y cosas asín......
Pero por ejemplo antes de que se tirara por el precipicio de un 16% estaba moviendo 300.000k-500.000k

edito: lo cierto es que mirando con perspectiva tiene pinta de que hoy moverá esas cantidades de nuevo


----------



## decloban (1 Abr 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> Pues habrás podido salir de eurona. Yo no.



No te quejes es una lección de ING y los SL


----------



## paulistano (1 Abr 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> No falla, cierro el corto y empieza a bajar ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 10:46 ----------
> 
> Como SAB no es mi amigo y tengo el día suicida, entro largo en EZE e IAG.



Hombre, yo habría cerrado el corto en 2,301 ya que en 2,30 han puesto paquetón de 400M acciones.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

Hoy puede ser un buen día Don Arias. Vamos a ver si llegamos a 0,285 y 0,297 que son objetivos.

y a ver si NAT la emula

de momento parece que nat-enc-ntc funcionan bien


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (1 Abr 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hombre, yo habría cerrado el corto en 2,301 ya que en 2,30 han puesto paquetón de 400M acciones.



Siempre puedo volver a entrar corto xD


----------



## paulistano (1 Abr 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> Pues habrás podido salir de eurona. Yo no.




Es un despioje::


Yo sigo dentro:ouch:



En estas acciones hay que llevar SL amplio.


----------



## Topongo (1 Abr 2014)

ainssss los 2,3 miticos del SAB y las preferentes, aunque la ultima vez los supero sinmayor problema.

Respecto a Eurona yo ayer me curré un post para rankia que al final no envie porque me parece que están un poco talibanizados con la compañía, la pirula que han hecho con los resultados creo que la va a tirar, un forero de rankia lo explicaba bien, buen negocio, pues si... pero a estos precios, me da que no a raiz de los resultados y de las desviaciones de los 4 meses, me parece mas un calentamiento, como comenté por el contagio gow. yo entré en Eurona y visto lo de ayer me sali casi a la par.

A mi INg aun no me va


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (1 Abr 2014)

Alguien sigue BMPS.MI? Parece que despierta


----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

para los que se quejen de si votar a pp o ciu, son los mismos
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...uz-vincula-corrupcion-de-pujol-y-guertel.html



NTC no sé si quitármelas en 0,285 (compradas en 0,256) para entrar más abajo, o aguantar a ver si llegan a 0,295 ienso:


----------



## Topongo (1 Abr 2014)

Bueno txabalada, parece que hoy congueamos en Sabadell, a por maximos y luego si eso a por el 2,7 si los superamos.
Esperemos que Draki no nos la lie el jueves...

---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 11:46 ----------

OStia lo de ING, con mi cuenta puedo entrar (que es la cartera de largo) y con la de Toponga no...
Que cosas mas raras


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> ainssss los 2,3 miticos del SAB y las preferentes, aunque la ultima vez los supero sinmayor problema.
> 
> Respecto a Eurona yo ayer me curré un post para rankia que al final no envie porque me parece que están un poco talibanizados con la compañía, la pirula que han hecho con los resultados creo que la va a tirar, un forero de rankia lo explicaba bien, buen negocio, pues si... pero a estos precios, me da que no a raiz de los resultados y de las desviaciones de los 4 meses, me parece mas un calentamiento, como comenté por el contagio gow. yo entré en Eurona y visto lo de ayer me sali casi a la par.
> 
> A mi INg aun no me va




A mí tampoco, me he cagao en sus muelas (pobre gestor que me ha aguantado) y he abierto una queja.

Térnicamente "he ampliado el stop" con el culo apretado.


----------



## Chila (1 Abr 2014)

Pandorooooo deja las gowex tranquilas que vas a saltarme el stop.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (1 Abr 2014)

joder qué trolleo! ::::::


Los Hermanos Musulmanes 'fichan' al 'Risitas' para mofarse de Al Sisi


----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

CIE empieza a dar divergencias bajistas intrahorarios. Además del precio estar fuera. Yo, que soy cobarde, vendería hoy en máximos que se den. al menos para días



y la subida de hoy de A3, me parece falsa-falsa 
primero a superar los 11,57 y luego los 11,80... y luego ya veremos


----------



## moisty70 (1 Abr 2014)

decloban dijo:


> No te quejes es una lección de ING y los SL



Estaría igual de dentro pero joder, no he podido ni pensarmelo esta mañana.


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Pandorooooo deja las gowex tranquilas que vas a saltarme el stop.



Hasta 22,81 es una corrección sana


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Abr 2014)

amplio mi carga de euronas.


----------



## Topongo (1 Abr 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> Estaría igual de dentro pero joder, no he podido ni pensarmelo esta mañana.



La fabula esa del caballo y el aldeano chino y eso...
Eso o pandorada.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

Japón abre la puerta a la exportación de armas por primera vez en 50 años - Terra Colombia
Japón sube el IVA por primera vez en 17 años hasta el 8% para financiar la seguridad social - Pulsos Noticias ibex informacion ibex

---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 04:02 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> La fabula esa del caballo y el aldeano chino y eso...
> Eso o pandorada.



Creo que era de P.Coelho pero bueno:


> Erase una vez un campesino chino muy sabio pero muy pobre que trabajaba la tierra ayudado de su hijo.
> 
> Una mañana el hijo le despertó sobresaltado:
> 
> ...


----------



## Chila (1 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hasta 22,81 es una corrección sana



23,00 tengo el sl...


----------



## Tono (1 Abr 2014)

Buenos días, felices abriles y startups.


Ferrovial se va a por los 16 de cabeza, si los pasa sería subida libre a 17 ( o los 18 que ya le dan como buenos algunos expertos). Insisto sobre esta empresa porque va a dar mucho que hablar. Es una mina de oro como generadora de beneficios.

Y el SAN a puntito de romper los 7. A puntito. Lo que llevará a los 7,40 antes de dividendos (y les saldría el script div. gratis).

Parece que acerté ayer saliendo de Iberdrola. Por debajo de 5 volvería a entrar.


----------



## amago45 (1 Abr 2014)

Popular rompiendo el triángulo por arriba ... vamossssssssssssss


----------



## juanfer (1 Abr 2014)

Entro a saludar y felicitar a los SAN.


----------



## Rodrigo (1 Abr 2014)

Menudo tapon que hay en POP en 5,60€

A ver si hace lo mismo que con el de 5,50€ esta mañana que ha estado 2 horas dandose con el hasta que han podido.


----------



## Tono (1 Abr 2014)

Primer avance de resultados trimestrales de BME.

Continúa el crecimiento a doble dígito. Antes de la llegada del dividendo de mayo se irá a por máximos.

La Bolsa española ha negociado en Renta Variable durante los tres primeros meses del año un volumen efectivo de 190.447 millones de euros, *un 17,5% más que en el mismo período de 2013*, siendo el primer trimestre con mayor efectivo negociado desde 2011. *El volumen de contratación en marzo se ha situado en 64.614 millones de euros, un 24,3% más que en el mismo mes de 2013*.

La negociación en la Bolsa Española crece un 17,5% en el primer trimestre


----------



## paulistano (1 Abr 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> amplio mi carga de euronas.



Ojo que hasta los 4,70 puede haber sufimientoienso:

Si baja de ahí ya ni sufrimiento ni leches, directamente la muerte::


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (1 Abr 2014)

Son buenos tiempos para los que acumulamos SAN desde hace años. Recuerdo mi mejor compra de SAN, a 4,1, allá por julio de 2012, o a 5,2 en julio de 2013 :8::8::8: :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye: )))


----------



## paulistano (1 Abr 2014)

Y Sabadell si supera los 2,43 ......fieshhhhhta


----------



## Topongo (1 Abr 2014)

Y las Enagases, que se las dejan, aun mejor que ferrovial llevo las 2 compradas a la vez...
LAs BMEs las compramos un poquito altas tono, por lo demás mi cartera dividendera brilla...

---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 12:29 ----------

Es que si pasan máximos en Sabadell podemos tener mucha mucha fiesta, de hecho cambiaría un poco mi estrategia y ampliaria bastnte el Stop y que se queden ahí madurando unos meses y ni volverlas a mirar salvo para ir subiendo stops...


----------



## Tono (1 Abr 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Son buenos tiempos para los que acumulamos SAN desde hace años. Recuerdo mi mejor compra de SAN, a 4,1, allá por julio de 2012, o a 5,2 en julio de 2013 :8::8::8: :rolleye::rolleye::rolleye: )))



es que los 6,80 fueron máximos en el verano del 2011 para pegarse el gran batacazo. Había que echarle huevos para entrar en ese momento.
Ahora mismo al superar los 7€ está rompiendo máximos de 3 años, con un 12% de subida en 15 días, lo que supongo que tiene que tener los indicadores de AT echando humo.

Seguirá subiendo hasta casi alcanzar al BBVA. Empezaron el año con 3€ de diferencia y ahora se ha reducido a menos de 2 €.

---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 12:34 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Y las Enagases, que se las dejan, aun mejor que ferrovial llevo las 2 compradas a la vez...
> LAs BMEs las compramos un poquito altas tono, por lo demás mi cartera dividendera brilla...





Sí, fue un fallo. Pero eso lo arreglará el primer dividendo que cobremos . Aquellos días se vendió más del 10% de BME por encima de 30€ con el IBEX a niveles de hoy. De cualquier manera el free float (ya que muchas acciones no las sueltan ni a tiros) estará casi todo comprado en torno a 29-30. Una vez acabada la distribución y que no haya papel, los leoncios la dejarán subir. Un 6% fijo en dividendo es mucho dinero.

---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 12:36 ----------

El SAN ya sube sin complejos.

la madre que parió al Botín, lo que me ha hecho sufrir estos meses.


----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

las natras desinflan.

ntc me da un max y un min esta semana.




estamos euforicos todos...mmm no se no se

voy a hacer comida y pensar


----------



## Topongo (1 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> las natras desinflan.
> 
> ntc me da un max y un min esta semana.
> 
> ...



Todos?
Todos no! Pepitoria tiene un gritón de nuevos memes de pesadilla en la cocina que no puede sacar a pasear...


----------



## Durmiente (1 Abr 2014)

Otra vez dentro de SAN (a 7,025)

Veremos a ver...


----------



## R3v3nANT (1 Abr 2014)

Pole telefónica! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## atman (1 Abr 2014)

Mmmm.... y yo que diría que ya hemos subido lo subible... y ahora toca limpieza...


Pepitoria, yo te invoco!!!! Manifiéstate!!!


----------



## amago45 (1 Abr 2014)

POP superó los 5.60
vamosss


----------



## Chila (1 Abr 2014)

Estaran euforicos ustedes...yo estoy preocupado por mis gowex...


----------



## decloban (1 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> yo estoy preocupado por mis gowex...



¿Has apagado y encendido el router? :rolleye:


----------



## Durmiente (1 Abr 2014)

Puede ser que ahora venga un despioje...


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> es que los 6,80 fueron máximos en el verano del 2011 para pegarse el gran batacazo. Había que echarle huevos para entrar en ese momento.
> Ahora mismo al superar los 7€ está rompiendo máximos de 3 años, con un 12% de subida en 15 días, lo que supongo que tiene que tener los indicadores de AT echando humo.
> 
> Seguirá subiendo hasta casi alcanzar al BBVA. Empezaron el año con 3€ de diferencia y ahora se ha reducido a menos de 2 €.
> ...



¡¡Parece que llega nuestro momento!! Ponemos SL, y a disfrutar de las plusvalías. Estas ya no me las quita nadie.

(Bueno Montoro su mordida correspondiente)


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Abr 2014)

Compradas unas populares a largo, si todo va bien añadiremos más. 
Sacyr en los 5 lereles...


----------



## inversobres (1 Abr 2014)

Toque a los 10450 en el must.

San rompio los 7 pavos al final. Sentimiento gacelo a tope. Pero aun no se puede parar.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (1 Abr 2014)

Con un poco de suerte arreglo con EZE la que he liado con el corto de SAB.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (1 Abr 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Toque a los 10450 en el must.
> 
> San rompio los 7 pavos al final. Sentimiento gacelo a tope. Pero aun no se puede parar.



¡Qué majicas, hoygan...!


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Abr 2014)

a ver si eze sube hasta los 1.41


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 Abr 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> Pole telefónica!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2



Que pole ni pole!!!! Rick madafuckah rules!!!!

Let them goooooo 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Chila (1 Abr 2014)

decloban dijo:


> ¿Has apagado y encendido el router? :rolleye:



Capullin...


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (1 Abr 2014)

Cierro el largo en EZE desde 2.26 hasta 2.328. Arreglado lo del corto de SAB. Me quedo en tablas.

Edito: quería decir desde 1.26 hasta 1.328.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> a ver si eze sube hasta los 1.41



O a los 1,71... ::::::


----------



## decloban (1 Abr 2014)

Hora de comer, buen momento den un "patadon pa lante".


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (1 Abr 2014)

Vendí una parte de EZE y vuelvo a cargar más. Promedio a 1.278.


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (1 Abr 2014)

.
Me apunto al hilo.
Y luego si eso cuando pueda leo algo ... 

Abril suele ser alcista, ¿no?


----------



## Hannibal (1 Abr 2014)

Llevo unos días más liado de lo normal. 

Entro al foro, veo esta noticia: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/520725-telefonica-compra-eyeos.html

y pregunto: ¿en serio piensan seguir metiendo sus dineros en esta empresa por fundamentales? Si algo ha demostrado es que su gestión es pésima y que si su facturación se medio-mantiene es por la situación de monopolio en altas nuevas y contratos públicos. Yo es que hace tiempo que ni con un palo, hoyga.


----------



## Topongo (1 Abr 2014)

Eurona lleva sin moverse casi 50 minutos no?
Que raro ienso:
Decirlo y moverse... circulen...


----------



## Hannibal (1 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Eurona lleva sin moverse casi 50 minutos no?
> Que raro ienso:
> Decirlo y moverse... circulen...



Eurona está en la parte alta del canal; la espero de nuevo pero en 5 o incluso por debajo. Cuando se acerque a 5 lo miro para entrar.


----------



## Topongo (1 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Eurona está en la parte alta del canal; la espero de nuevo pero en 5 o incluso por debajo. Cuando se acerque a 5 lo miro para entrar.



Bueno ya está en la parte "media" del canal... 4,9 era por abajo creo recordar no?
Yo es que la veo peligrosa peligrosa, si pierde el canal a donde la llevan?

---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 15:10 ----------

Buff Sabadell conga absoluta, rompiendo máximos diarios una y otra vez.
A ver si esta subida es la buena y nos lleva en unas semanas a los 3 y luego ya 4,3... paulistano aun hacemos un x2 con SAB.


----------



## Hannibal (1 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno ya está en la parte "media" del canal... 4,9 era por abajo creo recordar no?
> Yo es que la veo peligrosa peligrosa, si pierde el canal a donde la llevan?



A ver si estoy haciendo algo mal yo, pero para mí la directriz alcista sale de unir los mínimos de 6 feb, 3 y14 marzo. A día de hoy esa directriz pasa por 4.60, es decir, que hay mucho margen de caída.

Si aplicamos fibo a la subida, por en medio hay un soporte en 4,90 como decias, pero sale del fibo y no de la directriz.

Ahora las buenas noticias: mañana y pasado me dan máximos; lo cierto es que las manos fuertes siguen dentro así que creo que hoy descansa y mañana puede subir nuevamente.Aunque no lo hiciera, yo de momento no veo riesgo de perder tendencia alcista.

Estoy hasta por meterle un tiro, pero como no me fio ni de mí mismo, creo que espero a ver acontecimientos. Lo cierto es que no veo nada barato en el continuo, creo que me espero a ver algo de guano purificador ienso:


----------



## amago45 (1 Abr 2014)

Popular en 5.70.
Ya queda menos para los 7.00


----------



## atman (1 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Mmmm.... y yo que diría que ya hemos subido lo subible... y ahora toca limpieza...
> 
> 
> Pepitoria, yo te invoco!!!! Manifiéstate!!!



Mmm.. quedaba el empujoncito de la apertura yanki... o tendré que buscar la vasalina mientras recito paroxísticamente aquello de...

Se equivocó la paloma, 
se equivocaba...
se me cagó en la cabeza, 
se equivocaba...


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2014)

Tonooooooooooooooo
7,09 ya en SAN.
:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Mmmm.... y yo que diría que ya hemos subido lo subible... y ahora toca limpieza...
> 
> 
> Pepitoria, yo te invoco!!!! Manifiéstate!!!













Spoiler


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Abr 2014)

Ale, ya me he metido en Carbures a 39,3

La fiesta está en el MAB


----------



## atman (1 Abr 2014)

Buenooo... el Vix parece que pierde soporte... las utilities que parecía que abrián guanosas van dándose la vuelta...

y a un servidor van a volver a ponerle el culo como la bandera de Japón... Stops a mis cortos del SP en 86-88

---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 15:55 ----------

Las acciones de BBV y SAN en el NYSE se van arriba un 2,9 y un 2,3%


----------



## amago45 (1 Abr 2014)

ojooooooo no llaméis a Pandoooooro que os oye ...


----------



## atman (1 Abr 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

CIE en los 9,15, yo me lo quitaba ahora mismo.


----------



## Hannibal (1 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ale, ya me he metido en Carbures a 39,3
> 
> La fiesta está en el MAB



Bueno, eso dije yo y a las bnt les saque buen rendimiento, pero en ebioss me están pandorizando

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sr.anus (1 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Buenooo... el Vix parece que pierde soporte... las utilities que parecía que abrián guanosas van dándose la vuelta...
> 
> y a un servidor van a volver a ponerle el culo como la bandera de Japón... Stops a mis cortos del SP en 86-88
> 
> ...



hamijo no se preocupe, no es el unico que ha tenido la visita de pandoro cuando todo el mundo esta alegre y siemprealcistah. A media mañana me han saltado los sl de todos los cortos que llevaba del dax

casi 5k me han volado:: ahora a reflexionar, por lo menos yo::


----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

Dato para mañana:

estamos cerca de los 9500 y sin entrar aún en sobrecompra


----------



## Galifrey (1 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Ale, ya me he metido en Carbures a 39,3
> 
> La fiesta está en el MAB



Yo me metí en 37,1 y le dejé un aviso, tal y como quedamos.

Noticias como estas molan:



Carbures fabricar? un submarino no tripulado en fibra de carbono

Carbures aporta su tecnolog?a a un proyecto europeo para fabricaci?n de piezas de avi?n en grafeno

Carbures invierte dos millones en ampliar una de sus plantas aeron?uticas en Estados Unidos

Carbures compra Composystem y entra como proveedor del mercado franc?s

La Comisi?n Europea premia a Carbures por su estrategia internacional

Carbures y Gowex, ganadoras de las premios 'European Small and Mid-Cap Awards'

Carbures supera en un 268% sus previsiones de beneficio antes de impuestos para el primer semestre

Carbures se prepara para dar el salto al mercado continuo en el corto plazo

Y sí, parece que la fiesta está en el Mab. Me estoy planteando pillarme unas gowex con la corrección y hacer la parejita.


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2014)




----------



## inversobres (1 Abr 2014)

Vaya traca, el sp en maximos historicos y el ibex pasando los 10450.

Tragatochoa vuelve con fuerza.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Abr 2014)

tercer toque al 1880 cuando el macd en diario esta a punto de cortar al alza , apuesta por fallo de cruce y guanazo del quince :no:

---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 16:39 ----------

toy viendo makinavaja , que subnormalidad mas profunda


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tercer toque al 1880 cuando el macd en diario esta a punto de cortar al alza , apuesta por fallo de cruce y guanazo del quince :no:
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 16:39 ----------
> 
> toy viendo makinavaja , que subnormalidad mas profunda



Si usted no existiera habría que inventarlo.


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tercer toque al 1880 cuando el macd en diario esta a punto de cortar al alza , apuesta por fallo de cruce y guanazo del quince :no:
> 
> ---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 16:39 ----------
> 
> toy viendo makinavaja , que subnormalidad mas profunda



Ahí tiene su 9.450 oh wait..que son 1000 más

Sr Atman.. cuidado ahí fuera hombre!!!!:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Abr 2014)

en el Ibex tenemos un triangulo roto al alza y ahora tendremos pullback para cerrar el gap 10200 y luego el subidon hasta los 11k ienso:


----------



## atman (1 Abr 2014)

Grrr... es que.... estos cabrones... voy a mover los stops... 88-90

----


Oído cocina...!!


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Abr 2014)

ya ves market maker chavalin , es lo que tiene el don de la infalibilidad


----------



## inversobres (1 Abr 2014)

Coño si ha venido el mece cunas...

Al loro que con la neolengua viene meneo en el sp.


----------



## LÁNGARO (1 Abr 2014)

pecata, que nos han oido.... esas ezes......


----------



## Montegrifo (1 Abr 2014)

Con tanta fiesta ya nadie se acuerda de las bankias. Parece que por ahora se les ha acabado la gasolina. Fue bonito mientras duró, habrá que buscarse otra niña de mis ojos...

Por el MAB parece que hay juerga pero cuando se harten de dejarlo engordar... Ese día quedará en los anales de más de uno


----------



## hombre-mosca (1 Abr 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Si usted no existiera habría que inventarlo.



No se equivoque, posiblemente seria inventado, pero de ahi a que HABRIA hay mucho mucho ....







Lo siento Sr. anus


----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> No se equivoque, posiblemente seria inventado, pero de ahi a que HABRIA hay mucho mucho ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



habria o havriese, son sintónimos


----------



## atman (1 Abr 2014)

havriese es sin ache... como güevo...


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> pecata, que nos han oido.... esas ezes......



Necesito unas cuantas subidas como la de hoy para dejar de perder...


----------



## LOLO08 (1 Abr 2014)

Entro en NATE a 0,28.
Objetivo un 0,02-0,04e. por acción


----------



## hombre-mosca (1 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> havriese es sin ache... como güevo...



Mi corrector horrografico dice juevos (sin dieresis)


----------



## Ajetreo (1 Abr 2014)

EL SP empezará ahora a peponear, como siempre en cuanto cerramos aquí ellos levantan el pie desfreno.

O eso espero que acabo de abrir larguitos

De las pocas cosas en las que coincido con inversobres es en que MM usa criptolenguaje... al menos para mí, supongo que otros le comprenden telepáticamente

Aunque coincido en eso de "Vivan los caracoles"


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> EL SP empezará ahora a peponear, como siempre en cuanto cerramos aquí ellos levantan el pie desfreno.
> 
> O eso espero que acabo de abrir larguitos
> 
> ...



...sobre todo los de Massachusets


----------



## vmmp29 (1 Abr 2014)

el ibex lalocomotora de europa


----------



## Pepitoria (1 Abr 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Entro en NATE a 0,28.
> Objetivo un 0,02-0,04e. por acción



NATE o NATRACE?


----------



## decloban (1 Abr 2014)

A ver si me podéis ayudar por aquí. Busco una API para poder obtener el precio de cierre de varios valores europeos.

Yahoo finance ofrece la posibilidad de bajar en formato CSV, por ejemplo en

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/q?s=GAM.MC al final de la pagina en el lado derecho, apartado "Herramientas", se encuentra la opción "Descargar datos (retardo)".

Pues funciona con todos los valores menos con el mercado continuo. ¿Alguien conoce algún servicio que me ofrezca de una forma amigable el precio de cierre?

Para los curiosos, me estoy montando mi propio sistema de gestión de cartera.


----------



## hombre-mosca (1 Abr 2014)

Bueno, como todo el mundo postea sus chicharros favoritos ahi va el mio, que es pequeñito:

ADVA Optical Networking SE | Aktie | 510300 | DE0005103006 | BÃ¶rse Frankfurt

No lo pueden tirar mucho mas para abajo, porque en caja tienen 80M y ya va acercandose a su cotizacion / caja.

Va mejorando en resultados. 
Lo han echado del Tecdax (por falta de volumen). 
Solo han salido los que tenian fondos indexados, y creo que ni siquiera todos.
Muy castigado.
Ha comprado una empresa de medicion de tiempos suiza. (se quiere hacer mayor).
Hace buenas cosas 100GB para pasar de antenas G4 a centros de calculo.
Competidores cisco y los ex-franceses.
Si se intenta hacer algo europeo TIENEN que estar dentro.

Van a 3,4x y luego lo machacaran a los 3,0x y ahi seria una buena opcion.

Es un chicharro, o futuro chicharro, no me hagan demasiado caso. Y si entran ... llorados.


----------



## juanfer (1 Abr 2014)

decloban dijo:


> A ver si me podéis ayudar por aquí. Busco una API para poder obtener el precio de cierre de varios valores europeos.
> 
> Yahoo finance ofrece la posibilidad de bajar en formato CSV, por ejemplo en
> 
> ...



No va el mercado español. Hace como 2 años que lo cortaron.


----------



## decloban (1 Abr 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> No va el mercado español. Hace como 2 años que lo cortaron.



Pues gracias por el aviso y lo curioso es que sigue el enlace en la web. Mirare a ver si lo puedo sacar de otro sitio y si no a parsear html :fiufiu:


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (1 Abr 2014)

decloban dijo:


> A ver si me podéis ayudar por aquí. Busco una API para poder obtener el precio de cierre de varios valores europeos.
> 
> Yahoo finance ofrece la posibilidad de bajar en formato CSV, por ejemplo en
> 
> ...




Si lo que quieres es que actualice una hoja de excel que tengas con las fórmulas de su sitema basadas en el precio en tiempo real, yo tomo los datos de la página de invertia

Tiene todos los valores en España y no te descuajeringa ningún dato al actualizar como por ejemplo eleconomista


----------



## decloban (1 Abr 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Si lo que quieres es que actualice una hoja de excel que tengas con las fórmulas de su sitema basadas en el precio en tiempo real, yo tomo los datos de la página de invertia
> 
> Tiene todos los valores en España y no te descuajeringa ningún dato al actualizar como por ejemplo eleconomista



Gracias, mirare invertia a ver que puedo sacar. He encontrado este comentario en rankia y funciona para el mercado continuo, se les debe haber olvidado desactivarlo :XX:

¿De dónde obtener datos de bolsa para programas? - Rankia

Lo que llevo entre manos no es con una hoja de calculo, es con php. Tiene dos interfaces una por web y otra en un futuro por línea de comandos.


----------



## atman (1 Abr 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ahí tiene su 9.450 oh wait..que son 1000 más
> 
> Sr Atman.. cuidado ahí fuera hombre!!!!:ouch:



S'hace lo que se puede... :

Supongo que ya está usted a sus labores, pero oiga... me preguntaba yo ayer, así como retóricamente... si con esta nueva reducción en la dosis de la FED no iban ustedes animándose a dejar descansar un poco la renta variable y tal...

Los bonos tienen buena pinta... ahora que ya hay nuevo techo de gasto, USA es la gran exportadora de combustible y tal... tienen ustedes asegurado el cobro y si hay expectativas de bajada de tipos... para compensar la reducción de pasta y animar la economía y.... pues eso que le sacan... 

El oro está barato... el paladio, el paladio... que los rusos se mosquean y son los dueños... mmm... no sé... *¿y el carbón????*


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (1 Abr 2014)

decloban dijo:


> Gracias, mirare invertia a ver que puedo sacar. He encontrado este comentario en rankia y funciona para el mercado continuo, se les debe haber olvidado desactivarlo :XX:
> 
> ¿De dónde obtener datos de bolsa para programas? - Rankia
> 
> Lo que llevo entre manos no es con una hoja de calculo, es con php. Tiene dos interfaces una por web y otra en un futuro por línea de comandos.



Muuuy interesante


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> S'hace lo que se puede... :
> 
> Supongo que ya está usted a sus labores, pero oiga... me preguntaba yo ayer, así como retóricamente... si con esta nueva reducción en la dosis de la FED no iban ustedes animándose a dejar descansar un poco la renta variable y tal...
> 
> ...




Forum Monétaire de Genève Â» Blog Archive Â» Qu’acheter ? les actions US ou obligations US ?

Aquí recomiendan salir de las acciones y comprar bonos americanos.
Lo curioso es que desde que los sigo los últimos meses aciertan todo.


----------



## atman (1 Abr 2014)

Gracias, sí, la vuelta del bono americano yo creo que ya va estando clara... voy a ver si Google me traduce la página al arapahoe y consigo enterarme de algo... a ver si...


----------



## hombre-mosca (1 Abr 2014)

Valores europeos, cierres, mucho tiempo, CSV ...

Si es para hacer tu db, mirese esto por ejemplo.

Adidas Aktie | Times & Sales | Historische Kurse | A1EWWW | DE000A1EWWW0

Adidas. 

Abajo: Historische Kurse zu Adidas-> rango de fechas-> anzeigen

Se abre una ventana, CSV exportieren. Hasta 5 años.

Aunque si le gusta yahoo, aqui esta explicado todo bastante bien

Brusdeylins Â» Yahoo! Finance API
Yahoo data download
Kostenlose Yahoo-Daten in Excel




decloban dijo:


> A ver si me podéis ayudar por aquí. Busco una API para poder obtener el precio de cierre de varios valores europeos.
> 
> Yahoo finance ofrece la posibilidad de bajar en formato CSV, por ejemplo en
> 
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

decloban dijo:


> A ver si me podéis ayudar por aquí. Busco una API para poder obtener el precio de cierre de varios valores europeos.
> 
> Yahoo finance ofrece la posibilidad de bajar en formato CSV, por ejemplo en
> 
> ...






investing quizas?

---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 11:09 ----------

dedicado a pepitoria
[YOUTUBE]9cuShnpTaYo[/YOUTUBE]
GUARRERÍA EN LA COCINA #5 | Restaurante Torras - YouTube


----------



## Chila (1 Abr 2014)

Al final gowex ya no ha caido mas.
A ver si mañana da señales de vida...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Abr 2014)

En mi opinión, y no soy ningún gurú, sino más bien los leo, esto está a punto de darse la vuelta. Me refiero al S&P y demás índices. 

La clave la tenemos el jueves, las palabras mágicas de draghi. Depende de lo que haga, los índices europeos se irán al cielo o al infierno. 
Por otra parte, en américa, el SP Bullish Index http://stockcharts.com/h-sc/ui?c=$BPSPX
está haciendo mínimos decrecientes. 

No se girará súbitamente, pero quizás vaya cambiando de tendencia.

Tened en cuenta también que empieza la primavera y si tenemos en cuenta los datos históricos es la peor época del año en bolsa


----------



## LOLO08 (1 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> NATE o NATRACE?



natraceutical


----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> natraceutical



ok, un poco de bajón ahora. ha fallecido el forero @perroflauta :


----------



## ApoloCreed (1 Abr 2014)

No puedo expresar los sentimientos que me provocan las anarrosas por aqui...directamente se cae el servidor de burbuja de nuevo )

Pero vamos,nada agradable para los oidos


----------



## decloban (1 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> investing quizas?



De momento con el truco de antes me apaño con Yahoo Finance, veremos hasta cuanto dura.


----------



## tarrito (1 Abr 2014)

hola k aseis ... viendo furgol o k aseis

[YOUTUBE]s3vAMwNuJAc[/YOUTUBE]

gol de señor pero lo acabo de ver y :XX:


----------



## bertok (1 Abr 2014)

Poooooole en la página 22 ::::::







---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 18:53 ----------




atman dijo:


> S'hace lo que se puede... :
> 
> Supongo que ya está usted a sus labores, pero oiga... me preguntaba yo ayer, así como retóricamente... si con esta nueva reducción en la dosis de la FED no iban ustedes animándose a dejar descansar un poco la renta variable y tal...
> 
> ...



El carbón está en momento negativo .... por el momento :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (1 Abr 2014)

<object width="560" height="315"><param name="movie" value="//www.youtube.com/v/9CznPhtgE_Y?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="//www.youtube.com/v/9CznPhtgE_Y?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="560" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Robopoli (1 Abr 2014)

Saul Goodmans dijo:


> Como puedo hacer dinero con esto del Ibex, alguien que lo explique a dummies?



En realidad es fácil. Escuche atentamente los consejos del Sr. Don Jato y aplique lo contrario.

---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 21:22 ----------

Veo que la peña está descontando que vamos a tener QE a la europea. 
Como Droguis diga que no hay QE vamos a tener guano triple A.
VAMOS ATLETIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Abr 2014)

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/noticias/telefónica-dará-servicios-conectividad-los-194600500--spt.html

¿A que me jode Alierta mis testalextric?


----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

sp en máximos.


----------



## decloban (1 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sp en máximos.



En máximos ahora pero en mínimos de mes


----------



## inversobres (1 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> sp en máximos.



Esperabais menos?

Yo ya hice mi apuesta por la mañana. Sp en maximos historicos y encima con el vix por encima de los minimos anteriores... queda recorrido.


----------



## egarenc (1 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Poooooole en la página 22 ::::::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



otia, que me acabo de dar cuenta que hemos cambiado de mes!






aunque casi mejor una tila, vaya chicharro se ha marcado el Diego ese, eso no lo repite ya en su vida :no::rolleye:


----------



## Robopoli (1 Abr 2014)

DLIAs de mi vida!!!! A 0,97$ ya!!


----------



## Topongo (1 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> DLIAs de mi vida!!!! A 0,97$ ya!!



Iba a entrar a comentar. .. pero yo no me atrevo... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (1 Abr 2014)

La entrada en el Popular de hoy parece buena, no es con mucha carga y espero añadir mas si la situación acompaña. A medio-largo plazo.

Sacyr cerrando por encima de 5. Estas también las veo bien a medio-largo pero después de las últimas subidas y pensando que la zona 5,25-5-35 puede costar quizá sea bueno recoger. Ya veremos.

Peugeot cerrando por encima de 14 por fin, se acerca al objetivo de los 15-15,30.

Por el lado negativo FCC y Deoleo. Ambas cayendo después de la rotura aunque de momento seguimos confiando.


----------



## pecata minuta (1 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Poooooole en la página 22 ::::::



¿Pole en página 22, sargento? Le veo algo oxidado.


----------



## muertoviviente (1 Abr 2014)

veo que el subir no se va a acabar , salvo por un pullback desde 10600-10750 hasta el gap 10200 ienso:

en cuanto parle el drogas , pullback que te crio , el objetivo alcista es el 11,5k aprox ienso:

me estoy aficionando al cine kinki , ahora me explico porque en españa abunda lo que abunda :ouch:


----------



## Robopoli (1 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Iba a entrar a comentar. .. pero yo no me atrevo...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Ni idea de que ha pasado. No veo ninguna noticia y la gran mayoría del volumen ha sido en dos puntos concretos y sobre todo al final.
Veremos si mañana no perdemos lo que hemos subido hoy aunque tengo que reconocer que me gusta más cerrar un 15% arriba que un 15% abajo


----------



## MarketMaker (1 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> veo que el subir no se va a acabar , salvo por un pullback desde 10600-10750 hasta el gap 10200 ienso:
> 
> en cuanto parle el drogas , pullback que te crio , el objetivo alcista es el 11,5k aprox ienso:
> 
> me estoy aficionando al cine kinki , ahora me explico porque en españa abunda lo que abunda :ouch:



Creía que era broma, los asesores me han avisado que había usted cambiado su sentimiento a alcista..... ienso:







Le ha dado la tarde al programador!!!:XX::XX:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (1 Abr 2014)

Peix +14.89% y el precio del etanol escalando en modo burbuja

Ethanol Futures Price: Latest Price & Chart for Ethanol - NASDAQ.com

Precio objetivo? Ni idea vaya, creo que la aguantaré todo el año.


----------



## Chila (1 Abr 2014)

joder peix...


----------



## ane agurain (1 Abr 2014)

Ex govt adviser: "global market shock" from "oil crash" could hit in 2015 | Nafeez Ahmed | Environment | theguardian.com

---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 15:33 ----------




Chila dijo:


> joder peix...



hay que esperar a que supere los 18,20 y los indicadores acompañen, porque está marcando la segunda divergencia seguida... mientras se confirme, puede subir




Comentario de J.L. Cava

El S&P 500 hizo un nuevo máximo intradiario y consiguió cerrar en la zona de máximos.

El S&P 500 además cerró por encima de la zona de fluctuación.

Nos llamó la atención el reducido volumen de negocio, aproximadamente un 80% del volumen medio negociado durante las últimas 10 sesiones.

Las línea de “avance/descenso” subieron con fuerza.

El VIX perforó la zona de mínimos.

Ahora lo que tenemos que confirmar es que la rotura es auténtica, no falsa. El escaso volumen negociado nos hace prestar una atención especial, máxime cuando estamos en el primer día del mes.

Para considerar que se ha producido la rotura deberíamos ver al S&P 500 mantenerse por encima de 1.880 y tratar de superar el 1.885. Si se confirma la rotura estamos a las puertas de un tramo al alza con un buen recorrido al alza.







Por lo que hace referencia al IBEX, sigue fuerte y ya se encuentra en la parte superior del movimiento lateral.

Seguiremos manteniendo una predisposición alcista en tanto en cuanto se mantenga por encima de 10.250.

Ahora debe enfrentarse a la resistencia de mediados de enero de este año.







---------- Post added 01-abr-2014 at 15:53 ----------

Pongo las 2 opciones de Fibo que veo para el ibex









Esta nos planta en los 10.600 en 2-3 días


----------



## LCIRPM (1 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> joder peix...



Técnicamente supera máximos (como dice Madrigal .... otros más listos estan metiendo su dinero ahí) 
Segun su web (sin auditar) en 2013 ha ganado 19 millones $, aunque tiene unas pérdidas acumuladas de más de 500, puede ser un buen tiro. A ver como abre mañana.


----------



## Chila (2 Abr 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Técnicamente supera máximos (como dice Madrigal .... otros más listos estan metiendo su dinero ahí)
> Segun su web (sin auditar) en 2013 ha ganado 19 millones $, aunque tiene unas pérdidas acumuladas de más de 500, puede ser un buen tiro. A ver como abre mañana.



Mi problema es que no puedo poner SL, y no puedo estar pendiente de la cotización.
Y estos valores chicharriles del nasdaq te clavan un -30% sin pestañear.


----------



## amago45 (2 Abr 2014)

Buenos días
Hoy el IBEX a atacar los 10.525 ???
Todo pinta verde, prima de riesgo en mínimos, SP500 en máximos, VIX en mínimos ...
Veremos


----------



## Durmiente (2 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos días
> Hoy el IBEX a atacar los 10.525 ???
> Todo pinta verde, prima de riesgo en mínimos, SP500 en máximos, VIX en mínimos ...
> Veremos



Buenos días.

No sería de extrañar....


----------



## Zetaperro (2 Abr 2014)

Y esto cuando cae en serio?


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Abr 2014)

me podeis decir alguna empresa de impresoras 3D, un dia estuvisteis hablando de ello y me parece una apuesta interesante para estar posicionado a medio plazo (1 a 3 años).

Buenos dias y que las ezentis sigan subiendo... espero que lo que digan hoy siente bien al mercado...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

el drogas nos señala el camino , pero cuidado porque veo pullback 10700-10200 luego comenzara el verdadero peponeo ienso:


----------



## amago45 (2 Abr 2014)

Intentando entrar en Popular de nuevo con todo lo gordo en el cierre de ayer 5,685.
A ver si cierra el gap de la apertura y nos alegra el día


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2014)

Cerramos cortos y abrimos largos 10470 con tres cojones :no:


----------



## Robopoli (2 Abr 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me podeis decir alguna empresa de impresoras 3D, un dia estuvisteis hablando de ello y me parece una apuesta interesante para estar posicionado a medio plazo (1 a 3 años).
> 
> Buenos dias y que las ezentis sigan subiendo... espero que lo que digan hoy siente bien al mercado...



Mira Cimatron. No es exactamente de impresoras si no de software para impresoras 3D pero tiene unos fundamentales y un potencial importante. Además ahora está a buen precio después de toda la corrección que ha sufrido el sector.
CIMT Cimatron Ltd. XNAS:CIMT Stock Quote Price News


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (2 Abr 2014)

Saltó el Stop profit en EZE a 1.378. Ya veré si reentro...


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Abr 2014)

joder... hemos puesto el mismo.


----------



## inversobres (2 Abr 2014)

Todo en maximos, carpatos hablando de los 1956 en el SP. Ahora si que hay que tener cuidado...::

Al loro con los 10550. Como hoy subamos netamente, mañana quiza no diga nada el carasapo (adelantamos acontecimientos).


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (2 Abr 2014)

Vamos a probar un corto en SAB a 2,335 que no aprendo...


----------



## Topongo (2 Abr 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Vamos a probar un corto en SAB a 2,335 que no aprendo...



Sr Burbujo... se ha empeñado usted en pagarnos el dividendo?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (2 Abr 2014)

Nada puede subir eternamente... aquí habrá una recogida de beneficios importante más pronto que tarde... :8:


----------



## Topongo (2 Abr 2014)

Eurona se la está jugando...
Quiza´me plantee una orden en el 4,7x por si suena la flauta...


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Abr 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me podeis decir alguna empresa de impresoras 3D, un dia estuvisteis hablando de ello y me parece una apuesta interesante para estar posicionado a medio plazo (1 a 3 años).
> 
> Buenos dias y que las ezentis sigan subiendo... espero que lo que digan hoy siente bien al mercado...



No lo sigo, personalmente creo que se le ha dado mucho bombo.
Recuerdo que hablaban de Grupe Gorge, 3D system.
Lo último que leí era que HP quería posicionarse. Eso sí podría ser como una vuelta al negocio.
Kodak o Nokia, incluso Apple en su día, se "reinventaron", pero es una apuesta de todo o nada.

Sobre los biocombustibles, con el recurrente peak oil burbujarra y tal ...
También hay una española (y castuza) que, por cierto, lleva un buen subidón y quiere sacarles los cuartos a los USA (Saben donde hay pasta los joíos)

Abengoa acude a la bolsa de EEUU para captar 300 millones de 'familias' americanas - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## jopitxujo (2 Abr 2014)

Esas Alcatel...


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2014)

los índices pueden seguir subiendo hasta el vencimiento , solo veo peligro de pullback luego que el drogas largue ienso:


----------



## paulistano (2 Abr 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Vamos a probar un corto en SAB a 2,335 que no aprendo...



Sr. Burbujo, 

No vaya contra la tendencia. 

Primer aviso. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## romanrdgz (2 Abr 2014)

Popular como un tiro 

Ayer Carlos María lo analizó en su blog. El no es tan optimista, y aunque la ve alcista, no ve válido el posible triángulo/banderín. El apuesta por un canal, ya que afirma que un triángulo es figura de continuación y viene de haber estado bajista antes de los arreones de final de año. ¿Estáis de acuerdo con su análisis?

Sea como sea, aun queda conga en POP 

Por otro lado SAB empieza discreto después de la escalada de ayer, a ver si se anima y el dividendo no se nota . Antes de la última corrección, el objetivo eran 2.5. ¿Dónde véis el objetivo inmediato ahora?

La que si me preocupa es Sacyr. Ha empezado el día como un tiro, pero la muy puta se está poniendo vertical de cojones. Debería corregir sobre la directriz alcista. O no, podría seguir haciéndome feliz. Pero >30% de plusvis empiezan a quemarme, y el duende de mi hombro derecho me dice que busque una salida digna y vuelva a entrar cuando se apoye en la directriz. El del hombro izquierdo es verde, alargado, y me dice que compre carbón, pero no lo veo claro de momento . ¿Cómo lo véis? (mis problemas psicóticos con duendecitos no, me refiero a Sacyr)

En todo caso, benditos problemas, estoy empezando el año mejor que el At. Madrid


----------



## paulistano (2 Abr 2014)

@sr.burbujo Usted que se lo puede permitir, ponga stop por encima de 2,43...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> los índices pueden seguir subiendo hasta el vencimiento , solo veo peligro de pullback luego que el drogas largue ienso:



Ya queda menos para cerrar el gap 9450. más de mil puntos.

Menuda somanta le están metiendo a mis Arcelor.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (2 Abr 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> @sr.burbujo Usted que se lo puede permitir, ponga stop por encima de 2,43...
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



No tengo esa intención, no... si pasa de 2,35 me salgo.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2014)

cargaremos cortos desde mas arriba :rolleye:

tremendas las pelis kinkis  ::


----------



## Xiux (2 Abr 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> No lo sigo, personalmente creo que se le ha dado mucho bombo.
> Recuerdo que hablaban de Grupe Gorge, 3D system.
> Lo último que leí era que HP quería posicionarse. Eso sí podría ser como una vuelta al negocio.
> Kodak o Nokia, incluso Apple en su día, se "reinventaron", pero es una apuesta de todo o nada.
> ...



Buenas, VJET ha sido una empresa que mencionaron acá y ha subido mucho, ahora se ha estabilizado en 25-26$ pero me da que podría a volver a las andadas cuando se caliente el sector nuevamente. (pura burbuja)


----------



## Chila (2 Abr 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ya queda menos para cerrar el gap 9450. más de mil puntos.
> 
> Menuda somanta le están metiendo a mis Arcelor.



Menuda psndorada...
Por lo menos las gowex vivennnnn


----------



## Durmiente (2 Abr 2014)

Ozu mama mía.... esto da "vertigo", no?


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2014)

Guanos días, paso a saludar.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Abr 2014)

y MTS? con gap y todo


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (2 Abr 2014)

:fiufiu: SAB... :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (2 Abr 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> :fiufiu: SAB... :fiufiu:



puede ser un pushback en 2,31

o una trampa lo de ayer


----------



## Topongo (2 Abr 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> :fiufiu: SAB... :fiufiu:



Correcciones sanas ::
Despues de subida gorda un poco de saltar sl yn poco de recogida de beneficios... y venga para arriba.
Espero vaya

---------- Post added 02-abr-2014 at 10:19 ----------

Igual entro en MTS cuchillo que cae y eso...


----------



## ane agurain (2 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Correcciones sanas ::
> Despues de subida gorda un poco de saltar sl yn poco de recogida de beneficios... y venga para arriba.
> Espero vaya
> 
> ...



Pienso lo mismo, la duda era en 11,55 o cerca de 11,35...
ienso:

pero hasta 12-12.50


----------



## Topongo (2 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pienso lo mismo, la duda era en 11,55 o cerca de 11,35...
> ienso:
> 
> pero hasta 12-12.50



Lo que no se es si jugarmela por esos 20 cnt...


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Abr 2014)

VUELVO A ENTRAR EN EZENTIS
grupo ezentis - Ezentis: triplicará ventas, hará ampliación y seguirá creciendo mediante nuevas adquisiciones - 02/04/14 en Infomercados


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Abr 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> VUELVO A ENTRAR EN EZENTIS
> grupo ezentis - Ezentis: triplicará ventas, hará ampliación y seguirá creciendo mediante nuevas adquisiciones - 02/04/14 en Infomercados



Pues ahora está en rojo la muy perraca.


----------



## Rodrigo (2 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Lo que no se es si jugarmela por esos 20 cnt...



Yo creo que se puede esperar mas abajo, estos ultimos dias iba perdiendo fuerza..


----------



## ane agurain (2 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Lo que no se es si jugarmela por esos 20 cnt...



yo al precio que voy, y por 3000 pavos de meter, pues son 60 euros, que da para 2 vinos en el casco


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (2 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Correcciones sanas ::
> Despues de subida gorda un poco de saltar sl yn poco de recogida de beneficios... y venga para arriba.
> Espero vaya







> 31/03/2014 BANCO DE SABADELL	Deutsche Bank COMPRAR 2.70 EUR



Yo la espero un poco más abajo...

:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (2 Abr 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> VUELVO A ENTRAR EN EZENTIS
> grupo ezentis - Ezentis: triplicará ventas, hará ampliación y seguirá creciendo mediante nuevas adquisiciones - 02/04/14 en Infomercados



¿Cierro el corto de SAB que ya tengo beneficio y abro largo en EZE?

No sé, no sé...


----------



## ane agurain (2 Abr 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Yo creo que se puede esperar mas abajo, estos ultimos dias iba perdiendo fuerza..



y con stop ajustadete, que sigo sin fiarme

---------- Post added 02-abr-2014 at 02:39 ----------

qué mala pinta toma bankia en diario ahora mismo si no sube


----------



## Topongo (2 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo al precio que voy, y por 3000 pavos de meter, pues son 60 euros, que da para 2 vinos en el casco



Si yo meto parecido pero lo de entrar en minimos es complicado, pero si el consenso es esperar pues me espero un poco pongo ordena utomatica en 40 y a correr... si entra bien y sino agua.


----------



## Durmiente (2 Abr 2014)

Me han saltado el stop en SAN.... cachis....


----------



## ane agurain (2 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si yo meto parecido pero lo de entrar en minimos es complicado, pero si el consenso es esperar pues me espero un poco pongo ordena utomatica en 40 y a correr... si entra bien y sino agua.



pues el ibex influye... de momento aguantan los 10420, perderlos sería una bajadita casi inmediata de otros 50 puntejos....

debería, repito debería, aguantar para esperar al SP en max


----------



## amago45 (2 Abr 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> Popular como un tiro
> 
> Ayer Carlos María lo analizó en su blog. El no es tan optimista, y aunque la ve alcista, no ve válido el posible triángulo/banderín. El apuesta por un canal, ya que afirma que un triángulo es figura de continuación y viene de haber estado bajista antes de los arreones de final de año. ¿Estáis de acuerdo con su análisis?
> 
> Sea como sea, aun queda conga en POP



Volví a entrar en Popular en 5.685 y estoy con ganas de volver a cargar :cook::cook::cook:

Los 10.550 del IBEX son la clave. Ha habido un primer intento esta mañana y no hubo manera. A ver con la apertura usana y el cierre de sesión vuelve a por los 5.80 ... :bla::bla::bla:

El dato de empleo usano a las 2.30 nos dirá si fue buena entrada o no hoy en POP :|:|:|


----------



## Tio Masclet (2 Abr 2014)

Ojo la última vela de Bankia.


----------



## Topongo (2 Abr 2014)

Uff SAB no nos está aguantando los 30..., igual hay que empezar a pensar en un stop


----------



## paulistano (2 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Uff SAB no nos está aguantando los 30..., igual hay que empezar a pensar en un stop



Yo ll he puesto antes....si hoy tenemos guanizado, me sacan.....

Pero vaya, que aseguro mas de un 5%:Baile:

Y ahora que suba todo lo que quiera:bla:


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (2 Abr 2014)

Por fin SAB vuelve a darme alegrías como en los viejos tiempos...


----------



## mpbk (2 Abr 2014)

ola k aseis


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ola k aseis



Vivir la vida.


----------



## IRobot (2 Abr 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me podeis decir alguna empresa de impresoras 3D, un dia estuvisteis hablando de ello y me parece una apuesta interesante para estar posicionado a medio plazo (1 a 3 años).
> 
> Buenos dias y que las ezentis sigan subiendo... espero que lo que digan hoy siente bien al mercado...



Repecto al 3D, sí, comenté la semana pasada que HP se apuntaba al carro. Creo que sacarán su primera impresora este mes de Junio. Actualmente son líderes del mercado de impresión a nivel mundial y quieren meter la cabecita en el mundo 3D. La acción se lo ha tomado bien y llevas unas semanas alcista (de hecho lleva ya más de un año subiendo desde que se reconoció el pufo de Autonony). Pese a ello los analistas de momento creen que el 3D no tendrá apenas impacto en su cuentas de resultados.

Como alternativas más chicharras si se quiere apostar puramente por el 3D están Stratasys (SSYS) a quienes UBS les ha subido la recomendación a comprar recientemente, 3D Systems (DDD) y ExOne (XONE). 

Desde Enero están todas bajistas (excepto HP). Esperaría a ver si repuntan para entrar. Creo que la noticia de la entrada de HP en el mundillo puede animar las cotizaciones al ser un bluechip americano el que apuesta por la tecnología y no sólo hay startups como hasta ahora. 

Como se dice por aquí, ojos antes que cerebro. A ver como evolucionan.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2014)

Pero bueno,y a Bankia what the hell le pasa hoy? Por favor,alguien puede arrojar un poco de luz aqui? ::


----------



## ane agurain (2 Abr 2014)

barridota en ntc. o algo más? no debería perder los 0,271 y bajo ningún motivo los 0.268


----------



## atman (2 Abr 2014)

Cuidadín, acuérdense de lo que dijo MM ayer...


Interesados en 3D? Miren 3D Eye Solutions (TDEY)... 



candidata al premio chicharro del año... 



si es que no muere antes de que se celebre el certamen, claro...

No recuerdo cuando la puse en el tablero... ahora la mantengo por diversión...


----------



## ane agurain (2 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Cuidadín, acuérdense de lo que dijo MM ayer...



está corto o largo, vamos al grano


----------



## atman (2 Abr 2014)

Contestaba a MV que venía de ser bajista y se ha puesto alcista... y ya sabemos que más contrarian que el gato... dífícil.



MarketMaker dijo:


> Creía que era broma, los asesores me han avisado que había usted cambiado su sentimiento a alcista..... ienso:
> 
> Le ha dado la tarde al programador!!!:XX::XX:




La cosa, en mi humilde opinión va así. Ayer la gacelada, léase yo, pensamos que hemos hecho techo y tomamos posi. Entonces nos meten un empujón arriba y con la pasta que nos limpian en el cierre de nuestros cortos, abren ellos lo suyos. Ahora, a ver que pía Draghi.

Por otro lado, si nos fiamos de las POMOS, estos primeros días del mes no vienen muy cargados... 

Estos días hay que estar muy vivo... o estar fuera...


----------



## Topongo (2 Abr 2014)

Ahora que le estoy dando vueltas a lo del SAB para el stop, a ver hay que tener en cuenta el tema dividendo, mañana abre con el descuento, o es el viernes 3 cent...
Si nos salta mañana el viernes nos encontraremos con unas bonitas acciones del sabadell atrapadas ahí, no?


----------



## Montegrifo (2 Abr 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Pero bueno,y a Bankia what the hell le pasa hoy? Por favor,alguien puede arrojar un poco de luz aqui? ::



Todo se resume en:

El último que apague la luz al salir


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Contestaba a MV que venía de ser bajista y se ha puesto alcista... y ya sabemos que más contrarian que el gato... dífícil.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




La mierda la bolsa, o va parriba o para abajo, pero no se está quieta.

Estando en máximos, con la tendencia al alza, posibles bajadas de tipos o impresora, después de la NO-guerra en Ukrania ..... lonormal es subir.
Pero queda el gap, el despioje, el vértigo, que nos acojona.

hogos y tal


----------



## Topongo (2 Abr 2014)

ING caido otra vez...


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Abr 2014)

Hace falta tirar al barro a la gacelada flanders. Se están acostumbrando a los Joselitos, en vez de al choped pork.


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Abr 2014)

¿corralito holandés? Ayer no vendí Eurona por eso, hoy ya he puesto mi stoploss y he vuelto a entrar en gowex. A ver si sigue.

Están los bancos con el tema de la SEPA ahilipoyaos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2014)

Buenos dias alcistas,

miro mis largos del dax y sonrio, miro el velon de las azucar del otro dia y me asusto, estoy en proceso ciclotimico. Las ibm de mi vida y de mi corasonsito me tranquilizan.

Que dicen que el ibex se va a los 12500 puntos para verano...
Estamos en abril...





Fuente: https://www.unience.com/blogs-financieros/perpe/abril_y_diciembre_mejores_meses_del_ibex-35


----------



## Topongo (2 Abr 2014)

En mi modesta y gacela opinión parte del atractivo de Bankia se la cargaron de Guanos & CO cuando hicieron la venta esa con nocturnidad y alevosia, meterte no ya ahora sino dentro de un par de meses sabiendo que te pueden meter un rejonazo dios sabe cuando, pues tu me dirás.


----------



## ApoloCreed (2 Abr 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Todo se resume en:
> 
> El último que apague la luz al salir



Yo pedia que alguien arrojase luz,no que la apagase )

Ok...lo de que el ultimo centimo lo gane otro...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2014)

Veo que ha posteado MM. Dos veces. A por los 2000 P-U-N-T-A-Z-O-S del SP500.


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Abr 2014)

Verás la que va a liar mañana el dronji


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (2 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> En mi modesta y gacela opinión parte del atractivo de Bankia se la cargaron de Guanos & CO cuando hicieron la venta esa con nocturnidad y alevosia, meterte no ya ahora sino dentro de un par de meses sabiendo que te pueden meter un rejonazo dios sabe cuando, pues tu me dirás.



Cuidado con Bankia... para Junio el FROB piensa vender otra gran porción (cuya cantidad todavía no ha trascendido), así que ojito.

Cuando semejante venta suceda, y las acciones peguen el consecuente bajón, quizás sea un buen momento para volver a entrar. NUNCA ANTES :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2014)

Ultimamente las comparecencias de Drongui, en tiempos a SuperMario, resultan un tanto insipidas de tanto que repite muchas palabras para acabar diciendo lo mismo que es nada.

Si anunciara alguna medida novedosa, pero ya en mente de muchos analistas podria ser un pequeño revulsivo a unas bolsas revolucionadas ya. Si anuncia mas bajadas de tipos, pues si, cohetazo instantaneo que te crio pero ciertamente las bolsas ya tienen descontados tipos bajisimos en las valoraciones, un cuarto de punto no es una gran diferencia.

Y si no anuncia nada lo envolvera con los datos positivos que estan observando, siempre claro diciendo que se guardan opciones por si vienen mal dadas, lo de siempr vamos.

Una cosa es cierta, mañana es dia donde los brokers sacan pa comer, asi que no olviden entrar y ajustar bien sus sl, los hijos de los broker tambien van al ganso a por la ropa de verano. Jejeje.


----------



## Robopoli (2 Abr 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Verás la que va a liar mañana el dronji



Pues si la puede liar si. Se está dando por hecho que vamos a tener QE europeo y como mañana no anuncie algo el galletazo va a ser más que interesante. Por otro lado supongo que lo tendrán calibrado para no joder la pava más de lo estrictamente necesario y que habrían dejado caer algo si el mercado fuera muy desencaminado estos días.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Abr 2014)

a tomar por culo ence

por si acaso, 2.00 orden


alguien más las llevaba?
2.12 es el 61,8 de la subidita si pierde: wano


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> está corto o largo, vamos al grano



Buenaaaas madrugadas. Con café y con esta cara les leo...








Para responder fácil...solo traerme dos de mis últimos post.....

13 marzo los dos


MarketMaker dijo:


> IBM 187 por encima entrada largo, cierre dos sesiones al menos por encima
> 
> Recortes adicionales por debajo de 183, habría que esperarla en los 174 para pensar en hacer un intento.







MarketMaker dijo:


> ¿Usted cree que lo va a tocar en esta serie?
> 
> Ahora mismo es insignificante incluso un recorte a los 1794, con la serie que llevamos a largo.
> Como comentaba ayer con Pollastre se está configurando una tendencia a medio, y de momento poco que decir. Pero los 1900 pre 2.ooo (que bonito quedaría) no son descartables, con unas últimas inyecciones de droja.



Y si, llevo largo desde hace mucho tiempo. Ya se habló aquí de que se estaban configurando carteras en fondos a largo plazo y de eso hablamos con el sp en 129x.

Eso el principal de riesgos, los movimientos a corto para carteras de inversión short, son otra cosa. Pequeños push and pull para crear liquidez, (ojo cuando digo pequeños: para lo que uno puede ser la ruina, para los gordos son gotas en un mar de beneficios latentes)

¿Cuando caeremos con fuerza?, cuando todos los kilotones en fondos empiecen a deshacer posiciones para colocar en otros mercados, con trasvase de la liquidez inyectada (fuera de nivel de calle) para reestructurar la masa monetaria sin liquidar el sistema.
¿y eso cuando será? No se lo voy a decir directamente, pero ya comenté que daría leves pinceladas para que el buen entendedor...ya saben el dicho.

Tema España: Paquito no andaba muy descaminado cuando daba un primer semestre arriba...con unos máximos que no he comprobado si están cerca de lo factible, pero el movimiento a medio lo está intuyendo con bastante acierto. Lo que si parece que se empieza a ver es una descorrelación entre índices, parece que se huelen algo los mercados a mp. Nada grave pero lo suficiente como para hacer temblar bolsillos hasta tamaño mediano.

Señores me marcho: Reunión muy tempranera y a preparar la táctica para próximas sesiones.


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Abr 2014)

Mantenia las Bankias por lo de mayo,pero visto como pintaba hoy las he vendido y me parece que las voy a olvidar por un tiempo.
Ayer entre en Carbures y hoy baja..... nunca acierto con el suelo, mientras acierte con la tendencia feliz como unaperdiz.

Con los criptomensajes de MM no me aclaro, ni siquiera con las traducciones de Atman. A ver..

Opción 1. El SP se vuelve bajista pero antes mete una subida para pillar gacelas

Opción 2. El SP va hacia los 2000 punteos pero antes mete un bajón a 17XX para deshacerse de las asustadizas gacelas

Que alguien me de luz ::

Edito... Mientras lo escribía ocurrió


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Abr 2014)

Ha pasado un angel...


----------



## davinci (2 Abr 2014)

Me he enganchado en Ezentis. No espero obtener mucho, pero me parecen buena opción.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Abr 2014)

10.430!!

Aguanteeeeeennnnn


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Mantenia las Bankias por lo de mayo,pero visto como pintaba hoy las he vendido y me parece que las voy a olvidar por un tiempo.
> Ayer entre en Carbures y hoy baja..... nunca acierto con el suelo, mientras acierte con la tendencia feliz como unaperdiz.
> 
> Con los criptomensajes de MM no me aclaro, ni siquiera con las traducciones de Atman. A ver..
> ...



...y que no sea Pandoro!!


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2014)

Señorita ajetreo,

largos son largos desde hace 2 años, con sus retrocesos que to en esta vida no es subir. En sp500 desde hace 2 años pone un sl dinamico del 8% y continua usted larga con sus beneficios.
Lo que no puede hacer es decir comprar, por ejemplo Tesla, en los 20 dolares y decir que los fondos estan entrando para hacer un x7. No puede hacerlo, y de hecho no lo hace, guiño guiño.


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Abr 2014)

La Tasa Tobin entrará en vigor en 6 meses y gravará la compraventa de acciones - elEconomista.es

creo que en 6 meses dejo la bolsa.... ya me jode perder y cuando gano pagar mogollon al montoro, como para pagar siempre...

recaudar 35.000 millones, igual que lo que querian recaudar con la subida del IVA y con las loterias... cuando se daran cuenta que cuanto mas suban los impuestos, menos se consume y por ende menos se recauda....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2014)

Y hablando de España, MM comenteles que Telefonica, la gloriosa teleco lider mundial se ha aliado con Tesla para no se que, que no nos importa, lo importante es la alianza que conforman dos lideres, T&T. Esto cuando Pepe el de pucela se entere lleva a Matilde a los 13 euros.


----------



## amago45 (2 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 10.430!!
> 
> Aguanteeeeeennnnn



Van a estar en lateral 10.430 - 10.465 hasta las 2.30, ahí quizá otro intento a los 10.550 apoyado por la apertura usana, que de momento viene verde


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Señorita ajetreo,
> 
> largos son largos desde hace 2 años, con sus retrocesos que to en esta vida no es subir. En sp500 desde hace 2 años pone un sl dinamico del 8% y continua usted larga con sus beneficios.
> Lo que no puede hacer es decir comprar, por ejemplo Tesla, en los 20 dolares y decir que los fondos estan entrando para hacer un x7. No puede hacerlo, y de hecho no lo hace, guiño guiño.



Muchas gracias.

Me lio porque como postea poco, cuando aparece me entra la manía de que avisa que la tendencia puede girar, y me da el susto. :cook:

PD. Ah señora de edad casi provecta, no señorita


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2014)

Señora Ajetreo se conserva usted muy bien a la vista de su avatar, vigile con Mon que tratara de engatusarla con su fina prosa, tambien vigile por su hija que Mon se pierde por las faldas.

PD: ¿Tiene matildes en cartera? No le parece la mejor teleco mundial...


----------



## Durmiente (2 Abr 2014)

Los futuros americanos parece que están cambiando de color
(o van a cambiar....)


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y hablando de España, MM comenteles que Telefonica, la gloriosa teleco lider mundial se ha aliado con Tesla para no se que, que no nos importa, lo importante es la alianza que conforman dos lideres, T&T. Esto cuando Pepe el de pucela se entere lleva a Matilde a los 13 euros.



Pero si son incapaces de llevar la fibra óptica a Valde-Bobos ::::::

Lo máximo que le pueden aportar a un Tesla es la pegatina en el lateral trasero.


----------



## davinci (2 Abr 2014)

Ezentis parece llevar su propio ritmo independiente del IBEX. Eso me gusta, dadas las circunstancias.


----------



## Durmiente (2 Abr 2014)

Otra vez dentro de SAN (ahora a 7,045)

veremos...


----------



## Chila (2 Abr 2014)

Cuando habla MM, uno se tiene que fijar mucho en lo que dice.
Estaremos atentos a esas señales.

---------- Post added 02-abr-2014 at 13:14 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Mantenia las Bankias por lo de mayo,pero visto como pintaba hoy las he vendido y me parece que las voy a olvidar por un tiempo.
> Ayer entre en Carbures y hoy baja..... nunca acierto con el suelo, mientras acierte con la tendencia feliz como unaperdiz.
> 
> Con los criptomensajes de MM no me aclaro, ni siquiera con las traducciones de Atman. A ver..
> ...



Que saltamos los 1900 sí o sí en el SP. Pero muchos estamos fuera del SP, yo entre ellos.
Y que al Ibex le queda recorrido al alza hasta el verano seguro.

Después, ya se verá. O eso interpreto yo.
Hableles de Gowex MM...gracias¡¡


----------



## Durmiente (2 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Cuando habla MM, uno se tiene que fijar mucho en lo que dice.
> Estaremos atentos a esas señales.



Yo lo que he entendido es que este primer semestre la cosa sigue estando alcista y sin problemas....

Que tendría que cambiar el escenario (cosa que no ha hecho POR EL MOMENTO)...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (2 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Pero si son incapaces de llevar la fibra óptica a Valde-Bobos ::::::
> 
> Lo máximo que le pueden aportar a un Tesla es la pegatina en el lateral trasero.



En VdBB premium iras conduciendo con tu flamante Tesla Model S de 60, lonchamium, y tu costilla ira actualizando su lista en spotify con el movil mientras lo escuchas en los altavoces del coche. Tesla, Telefonica, VdBB. Es tu futuro Sargento, abrazalo.


----------



## Durmiente (2 Abr 2014)

Me da la impresión de que los máximos de hoy todavía no los hemos visto...


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En VdBB premium iras conduciendo con tu flamante Tesla Model S de 60, lonchamium, y tu costilla ira actualizando su lista en spotify con el movil mientras lo escuchas en los altavoces del coche. Tesla, Telefonica, VdBB. Es tu futuro Sargento, abrazalo.



Me lo pones a huevo :::::: Abrázate a la primera farola que veas porque os van a comer los zombies ::::::

Me ha recordado a I am legend ::::

Interstitial - elmundo.es

*Valdebebas, ni autobús ni ADSL, pero con 'chino'*

Juan, 29 años, pasea a media tarde a su perro por una calle vacía de Valdebebas, *donde se amontonan escombros en contenedores*, y algunos obreros salen en coche tras su jornada laboral. Juan lleva viviendo desde enero en el nuevo desarrollo urbanístico, y como las más de 500 familias que residen ya en el barrio, *tiene muy claro «que o tienes coche o no te puedes venir a vivir aquí»*.

*«Es que no hay autobús ni Cercanías*; mi pareja no tiene coche y cuando me voy a trabajar a Las Rozas tengo que dejarle en su trabajo una hora antes de que empiece», relata el vecino, que sufre en sus carnes las carestías de un complejo en construcción, pese a que en su urbanización «estamos unas 70 familias viviendo ya». «*Es que no hay ni un supermercado, sólo un chino*, si quieres hacer la compra tienes que ir a Hortaleza, o a Barajas», añade Esther, que se compró un piso de VPPB de 89 m2 por poco más de 220.000 euros, y por ahora no le preocupa mucho la falta de servicios: «Todavía no estoy viviendo aquí».

*La mayoría de bloques siguen colgando sobre sus fachadas el cartel de Se Vende o Se alquila*. «La verdad es que ahora no estamos vendiendo mal», suelta en la calle Secundino Zuazo una comercial, que admite que la mayor reclamación que hay «es la falta de transporte público». :XX::XX::XX::XX:

En octubre, cuando estrenaron hogar los primeros vecinos de este barrio situado en el extremo noreste de la capital, el Consorcio Regional de Transportes prometió que el autobús llegaría antes de Navidades. «De aquí al verano tendremos el servicio de autobuses», aseguran ahora desde el Consorcio. El retraso impacienta también a los promotores del barrio. «Valdebebas ya es una realidad, y las administraciones tienen que ser conscientes de que deben normalizar los servicios», recuerdan desde la Junta de Compensación.

«Es más complicado vender una vivienda si el barrio no tiene transporte público», añade un portavoz. La EMT afirma que la llegada del autobús a Valdebebas «es un misterio», aunque precisan que la solución más inmediata pasará por crear una línea lanzadera que conecte, ofreciendo un servicio especial, con un intercambiador de transportes cercano.

Con la consolidación del barrio y el aumento de población llegarían las líneas regulares. «Pero claro, sin transporte, el barrio tampoco crece, y esto es un círculo vicioso», exclama un vecino. El argumento de la baja densidad actual de Valdebebas también sostiene que la estación de Cercanías, ubicada en la zona sur del barrio, siga cerrada a pesar de que por sus andenes pasan los trenes con rumbo al aeropuerto de Barajas.

A finales de febrero, el Ayuntamiento había concedido 791 licencias de primera ocupación en este desarrollo. Actualmente, en Valdebebas hay 77 promociones en marcha, 59 de ellas en ejecución. Una treintena ya tienen el certificado final de obra, por lo que se estima, según la previsión de la Junta de Compensación, que unas 7.000 personas vivan allí a finales de año. Sin embargo, todavía no existe ningún colegio ni ambulatorio, ni siquiera en proyecto. Tampoco hay farmacias. Ni comercios. Ni quioscos. Ni siquiera una cafetería -la más cercana está en las oficinas de los promotores del desarrollo, pero hay que coger el coche-. A la mayoría de urbanizaciones tampoco ha llegado la fibra óptica, por lo que no tienen ADSL. «Movistar no está dando el servicio adecuado», concluye un administrador de dos fincas del barrio.


----------



## Tono (2 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En VdBB premium iras conduciendo con tu flamante Tesla Model S de 60, lonchamium, y tu costilla ira actualizando su lista en spotify con el movil mientras lo escuchas en los altavoces del coche. Tesla, Telefonica, VdBB. Es tu futuro Sargento, abrazalo.



Efectivamente. 
Todo finaciado por el Santander y disfrutando de la conducción más segura por una autopista inteligente hecha por Ferrovial e iluminada ecológicamente por Iberdrola.

El IBEX ya empieza a verse rojo oscuro.


----------



## amago45 (2 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> En VdBB premium iras conduciendo con tu flamante Tesla Model S de 60, lonchamium, y tu costilla ira actualizando su lista en spotify con el movil mientras lo escuchas en los altavoces del coche. Tesla, Telefonica, VdBB. Es tu futuro Sargento, abrazalo.



No se como funciona Tesla, entiendo que le integran una SIM para convertir el Tesla en un 'router con ruedas', y el dueño pueda elegir que operador te suministra la conectividad.

Lo que ha conseguido Telefónica es una exclusividad para dar conectividad al coche en Europa (España, UK, Alemania, entiendo que Italia y Benelux), pero no se por cuanto tiempo


----------



## pecata minuta (2 Abr 2014)

Tono, a punto de abandonar el barco del SAN me hallo.


----------



## amago45 (2 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> El IBEX ya empieza a verse rojo oscuro.



Quizá se han filtrado los datos de desempleo USANO ... :::


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Abr 2014)

Marca Hispanistan
Los inversores extranjeros controlan más del 85% del Santander y BBVA - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tono (2 Abr 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tono, a punto de abandonar el barco del SAN me hallo.



Yo me quedo atado al timón. No me importa ahogarme.

Lo que ha dicho MM es importante y yo también lo veo. Quedan al menos un par de meses alcistas, hasta las proximidades del cierre del semestre. El SAN será de los beneficiados. Ha tocado hoy los 7,12. Muy buena señal, cerrará en verde si el IBEX no pierde los 10400 al cierre.

---------- Post added 02-abr-2014 at 13:59 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Marca Hispanistan
> Los inversores extranjeros controlan más del 85% del Santander y BBVA - elEconomista.es




tantas veces que lo he repetido...
Además los dos dueños mayoritarios son los mayores mafiosos de los mercados mundiales, con capacidad para corromper, y así hacen, a todos los gobiernos de países emergentes donde se meten. No les sale un negocio mal.


----------



## Chila (2 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Yo me quedo atado al timón. No me importa ahogarme.
> 
> Lo que ha dicho MM es importante y yo también lo veo. Quedan al menos un par de meses alcistas, hasta las proximidades del cierre del semestre. El SAN será de los beneficiados. Ha tocado hoy los 7,12. Muy buena señal, cerrará en verde si el IBEX no pierde los 10400 al cierre.
> 
> ...



La casi totalidad de las grandes empresas mundiales esán controladas por determinados grupos que lo único que persiguen son sus beneficios.


----------



## Robopoli (2 Abr 2014)

La zona euro pondrá en marcha la tasa Tobin dentro de seis meses | Mercados | Cinco Días
Asco políticos... Mucho buy&hold y que les den a toda esta panda de HDGP.


----------



## Tono (2 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> La zona euro pondrá en marcha la tasa Tobin dentro de seis meses | Mercados | Cinco Días
> Asco políticos... Mucho buy&hold y que les den a toda esta panda de HDGP.



Un 0,1% de impuestos no creo que desanime a la gente a invertir. De hecho la mayoría de los brókeres cobran más y los fondos también.

Pero es una puñalada trapera que se suma los impuestos que ya se pagan.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (2 Abr 2014)

Estoy por cerrar el corto de SAB... me estoy cansando.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Abr 2014)

el SP haciendo máximos históricos...

y nadie lo celebra. 

¿a que es bonito el rolex?


----------



## Robopoli (2 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Un 0,1% de impuestos no creo que desanime a la gente a invertir. De hecho la mayoría de los brókeres cobran más y los fondos también.
> 
> Pero es una puñalada trapera que se suma los impuestos que ya se pagan.



Si el problema es que una vez añadido un impuesto subirlo es algo que te van metiendo poco a poco con pomadita. La cadena de impuestos que hay desde que una empresa cobra un euro hasta que la persona física lo gasta, lo invierte, o lo que sea es demencial y vergonzoso y todo para mantener sus chiringuitos... 
Es que es un tema que me quema más que la moto de un hippy


----------



## Topongo (2 Abr 2014)

Ahí esta eurona probando la base 4,83 tocados y me da que se van para abajo, llevan toda la mañana subiendola de 5,02...
Me da que les toca guano.
Iremos poniendo la caña...

---------- Post added 02-abr-2014 at 14:26 ----------

En Sab me dejo un 5% fijo y de ahí al cielo...


----------



## Chila (2 Abr 2014)

Hoy me llega la factura del agua.
El 60% son impuestos.
Ladrones.
Y así con todo, como dice Robopoli, para mantener unos estados dinosaurianos, y que encima son incapaces de hacer de contrapeso a los grandes holdings mundiales.


----------



## Tono (2 Abr 2014)

Pues si a vuestro enfado sumáis que el coste de un producto o servicio (antes de impuestos) carga encima un 60% de costes financieros...

---------- Post added 02-abr-2014 at 14:33 ----------




La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> el SP haciendo máximos históricos...
> 
> y nadie lo celebra.
> 
> ¿a que es bonito el rolex?



Ese color bronce tan oscuro no es el que más me gusta

---------- Post added 02-abr-2014 at 14:35 ----------

Parece que las BME quieren hoy ir contracorriente. 
Siempre a su bola, es imposible cogerles el pulso.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ese color bronce tan oscuro no es el que más me gusta



si se refiere al del reloj, decirle que solo era una excusa... o

si se refiere al de la piel de Elle, tenga en cuenta que casi esta en los 50 tacos. :8:

Nada mas bonito que la edad bien llevada. :baba:


----------



## Tono (2 Abr 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> si se refiere al del reloj, decirle que solo era una excusa... o
> 
> si se refiere al de la piel de Elle, tenga en cuenta que casi esta en los 50 tacos. :8:
> 
> Nada mas bonito que la edad bien llevada. :baba:



eso no es llevar bien la edad, es ser más incorrupta que el brazo de Santa Teresa.


----------



## Rodrigo (2 Abr 2014)

50 años?

Eso si que es Buy & Hold


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (2 Abr 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> 50 años?
> 
> Eso si que es Buy & Hold



Elle MacPherson, 50 años tremendos

y para que no nos acusen de offtopiqueros. Da la impresión que en el dax están preparándose para el festival de Mario de mañana.


----------



## atman (2 Abr 2014)

Cárpatos parece la niña del exorcista por la tasa tobin...

Tasa Tobin, emigrando a EEUU y Reino Unido (actualizado)

En el blog no lo veo, pero desde Twitter manda un aviso a "alumnos y lectores".
..."nos centraremos en productos americanos, ingleses y forex., y con su pan se lo coman todos los países que han puesto el impuesto. Ningún problema."

---------------------

Por otro lado, los interesados en HFT pueden encontrar muy interesante este enlace:

High-Frequency Trading: How It’s Changing the Market | Enterprising Investor

Creo que es una selección de textos bastante curiosa. Personalmente, creo que algunas afirmaciones se llevan demasiado lejos. Y que a veces hacen categoría de lo anecdótico, pero aún así...


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ahí esta eurona probando la base 4,83 tocados y me da que se van para abajo, llevan toda la mañana subiendola de 5,02...
> Me da que les toca guano.
> Iremos poniendo la caña...
> 
> ...



Te veo activo en el foro de rankia, jejejeje


----------



## Topongo (2 Abr 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Te veo activo en el foro de rankia, jejejeje



Jejeje, es que están talibanizados joe, me da rabia por alguna gente a los que me da que les están comiendo la cabeza, sin más leyendo algunos mesajes como "con eurona a tope aunque llevo palmando un huevo!"
Hay foreros que ponen mesura, pero enseguida son tachados o despreciados...
Bah sin mas , por pasar el rato


----------



## paulistano (2 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Jejeje, es que están talibanizados joe, me da rabia por alguna gente a los que me da que les están comiendo la cabeza, sin más leyendo algunos mesajes como "con eurona a tope aunque llevo palmando un huevo!"
> Hay foreros que ponen mesura, pero enseguida son tachados o despreciados...
> Bah sin mas , por pasar el rato



Háblales de SABADELL:Baile:


Modo troll off/]


----------



## Topongo (2 Abr 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Háblales de SABADELL:Baile:
> 
> 
> Modo troll off/]



No se yo si hoy es el mejor dia 
Que has hecho al final con las euronas?
Allí mucha gente las lleva desde abajo asi que creo que tiene razones para estar tranquilos, por lo que he leido estos dias me ha dado la impresión de que no aceptan/creen que los resultados no han sido todo lo buenos que aprecen, y lo que comentaba el forero de lo de la deuda, que si llevas Eurona desde 3-4 guay, pero ya desde 5,4 en adelante...
Aun asi la sigo y a lo mejor me planteo jugarmela con una orden en 4,5 - 4,8... veremos un poco como va la tarde.


----------



## paulistano (2 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> No se yo si hoy es el mejor dia
> Que has hecho al final con las euronas?
> Allí mucha gente las lleva desde abajo asi que creo que tiene razones para estar tranquilos, por lo que he leido estos dias me ha dado la impresión de que no aceptan/creen que los resultados no han sido todo lo buenos que aprecen, y lo que comentaba el forero de lo de la deuda, que si llevas Eurona desde 3-4 guay, pero ya desde 5,4 en adelante...
> Aun asi la sigo y a lo mejor me planteo jugarmela con una orden en 4,5 - 4,8... veremos un poco como va la tarde.




Con la Euronas??

::::::



Llevo pocas, no me gusta meter pasta en estas empresas.

Aún así a 4,60 le meto más....y si baja de ahí ya vendo todo::

Esperemos SAB siga arriba:bla:


----------



## Topongo (2 Abr 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Con la Euronas??
> 
> ::::::
> 
> ...



Yo no veo las posis pero me da que a Eurona la están aguantando con respiración artifical.
toda la mañana la han sujetado en el 5,02, ya no pueden mas al 4,83... no tiene muy buena pinta la verdad.
Aquí hay mucha plusvi que recoger, cualquiera que entrase hace menos de 2 meses le ha sacado casi un 40%, vamos que yo vendería y ya si eso entro luego.

Sab a ver si cerramos por encima de 30, yo he dejado el stop solo para hoy porque no tengo ni p idea de cuando empieza a cotizar sin dividendo si mañana 1 cnt y pasado 2 o 3 mañana o yo que se , a ver si tengo un rato y lo busco.


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Abr 2014)

Yo tampoco lo veo, además lo de adelantar "explicaciones" de los resultados sin que la cotización lo note ..... snif snif no me huele bien.
Adiós Euronas.

Hola PEIX.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (2 Abr 2014)

Otra vez a tomar pol culo ing.......
joer, me voy a migrar de entidad otra vez
Vamos de guatemala a guatepeor


----------



## Hannibal (2 Abr 2014)

Paso a saludar y decir que me han echado de Ebioss de malos modos y palmando un 4% después de ir ganando bastante :ouch: sigo palmando con las Bankias, no hay forma de que se pongan verdes.

De momento no compro nada, creo que toca replegarse y esperar acontecimientos porque por técnico no veo nada apetecible.


----------



## Durmiente (2 Abr 2014)

Lo de la tasa Tobin supone pagar un 50% más de gastos en operaciones alrededor de 5000 € si trabajas con brokers "aceptables".

Realmente es una burrada (siempre que se mantenga en el 0'1%).

---------- Post added 02-abr-2014 at 16:25 ----------

Por cierto ¿Cómo va el tema de la tasa? ¿Está aprobada y tiene fecha de entrada en vigor?

No estoy al tanto...

EDITO: *ya lo veo*.... pues es una _*burrada*_.


----------



## Hannibal (2 Abr 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Lo de la tasa Tobin supone pagar un 50% más de gastos en operaciones alrededor de 5000 € si trabajas con brokers "aceptables".
> 
> Realmente es una burrada (siempre que se mantenga en el 0'1%).



Entre esto y la ley Montoro de compraventa inferior a 1 año, está claro que van en contra de los que compramos y vendemos a corto plazo (ya que efectuamos muchas más compraventas que gente como ponzi, por ejemplo).

Alguno dirá que está bien porque somos unos marvados hespeculadores, pero en mi caso que no tengo dinero ni para abrir cuenta en IB, era una forma de sacarme al año una rentabilidad más que aceptable para una cantidad muy modesta de dinero.

Por ejemplo, analizando el caso del año pasado, me supondría casi el 20% de lo ganado en todo el año :8:

Si los depósitos dan un interés irrisorio, los bonos tampoco son gran cosa y ahora la bolsa tampoco sirve para ahorrar porque o palmas o ganas una cantidad mínima... ¿sólo nos queda gastar o balcolchón? Asco de "democracia".

---------- Post added 02-abr-2014 at 16:31 ----------




Durmiente dijo:


> Por cierto ¿Cómo va el tema de la tasa? ¿Está aprobada y tiene fecha de entrada en vigor?
> 
> No estoy al tanto...



Se supone que se aprobará en 6 meses y entrará en vigor en 2015.


----------



## Durmiente (2 Abr 2014)

Aquí la única técnica aceptable va a ser aprovechar una caída de los mercados, entrar en un momento "aceptable" y dejar que las acciones se pudran hasta que el Sol se expanda y se trague la Tierra y la disuelva en una bola de fuego.


----------



## muertoviviente (2 Abr 2014)

esperaremos el mensaje del drogas en to lo mas alto


----------



## davinci (2 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por ejemplo, analizando el caso del año pasado, me supondría casi el 20% de lo ganado en todo el año :8:



Nadie diría leyendo vuestras quejas que todavía os queda el 80% para disfrutarlo


----------



## Durmiente (2 Abr 2014)

davinci dijo:


> Nadie diría leyendo vuestras quejas que todavía os queda el 80% para disfrutarlo



Está claro que esta gente se queja de vicio...


----------



## Topongo (2 Abr 2014)

A ver Sabadelianos
Mañana empezamos el dia con 1 cnt menos por acciónpor el dividendo.
El viernes 4 nos dan la acciones 1 por cada 111 que tengamos... supongo que ese dia otros 2 cnt para abajo... o al ser de autocartera es diferente? entiendo que no (consistente en la distribución en acciones de parte de la reserva por prima de emisión de acciones por ese valor equivalente)

Ale pues info buscada, si alguien me confirma lo de las acciones del viernes se lo agradezco.


----------



## Rodrigo (2 Abr 2014)

Todo lo que necesitas saber para entender la Tasa Tobin

_La Tasa Tobin se aplica en forma de un porcentaje sobre las operaciones financieras. El acuerdo plantea gravar con un tipo del 0,1% la compraventa de acciones y bonos y con un 0,01% las operaciones con derivados a partir de 2015_


Los CFD´s parece que tienen menos gravamen pero claro, no tienes todo el mercado accesible con ellos y vas apalancado con lo que ello conlleva.

Todo el dia tocando los huevos con las tasas, impuestos y demas..


----------



## Hannibal (2 Abr 2014)

davinci dijo:


> Nadie diría leyendo vuestras quejas que todavía os queda el 80% para disfrutarlo



Hombre, si alguien me asegura que todos los años saco un 11% de beneficio después de comisiones, no me importa dale un 2% de ese beneficio a hacienda.

Pero cuando pierdo dinero, que no es pocas veces, nadie me devuelve ni un duro ni me desgravo de ningún lado. Entonces, si ahora ya invertir en bolsa tiene un riesgo elevado, de esta forma es insostenible. Y recordemos que el año pasado fue excepcionalmente bueno porque veníamos de muy abajo, tardaremos en ver otro año así creo yo.


----------



## Durmiente (2 Abr 2014)

A todo esto, el SP está en máximos históricos....

Va camino de superar el 1890, el 1900, el infinito y más allá...


----------



## Mr. Blonde (2 Abr 2014)

Dos noticias de OLE (de ayer y hoy)

La batalla por el aceite: la gestora de un millonario americano pujará por el 31% de Deoleo

El Gobierno vigila Deoleo y no descarta intervenir: "No queremos que se trocee"



y a todo esto le están dando más sacudidas que a una alfombra vieja ::::


----------



## Topongo (2 Abr 2014)

Al final habéis mittaleado?


----------



## Chila (2 Abr 2014)

Yo en eurona entre a 4,60 y sali a 5,40 mas o menos.
No se puede comparar a gowex, donde sigo aunque le subiré el sl a 23,75.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (2 Abr 2014)

Más de *1.700.000* acciones de MDF en la subasta ??? :8::8:
Sólo llevaba 232.200 en toda la sesión

WTF !!


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Abr 2014)

yo sigo en eurona compradas en 5.30 y hoy salida de ezentis y entrada de nuevo, tb entrada en neuron bio casi en minimos del dia....


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (2 Abr 2014)

Respecto a la tasa Tobi ven Tobi, yo la veo como un argumento a sumar en la balanza del lado del guano y desplome, que me apunto en mi alerta temprana para......."octubre" ejm, ejem


----------



## LÁNGARO (2 Abr 2014)

estan diciendo que igual se ha columpiado un poco el sr Guindos con esto de la Tasa, ya que lo que dicen es que se esta planteando, nada mas....


----------



## atman (2 Abr 2014)

No sé, pero creo que no se ha puesto este gráfico por aquí...

NYSE Margin Debt Hits Another Record High













Mientras se inyecte pasta, no pasa nada. Cuando la pasta se acabe... ya saben...


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Abr 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> estan diciendo que igual se ha columpiado un poco el sr Guindos con esto de la Tasa, ya que lo que dicen es que se esta planteando, nada mas....



Osea que el año que viene sigue usted chichareando::


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> No sé, pero creo que no se ha puesto este gráfico por aquí...
> 
> NYSE Margin Debt Hits Another Record High
> 
> ...



Enormes son esos dos gráficos.
No le debe de quedar mucho para girarse, y creo que cuando lo haga empezarán a romperse soportes rápidamente. Tanto apalancamiento es lo que tiene.


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Abr 2014)

Tesla parece que retoma las subidas después del recorte.
Ahí queda para quien lo quiera tomar.


----------



## atman (2 Abr 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Enormes son esos dos gráficos.
> No le debe de quedar mucho para girarse, y creo que cuando lo haga empezarán a romperse soportes rápidamente. Tanto apalancamiento es lo que tiene.



Mi problema con esos gráficos... es que no acabo de creerme del todo los números. Quiero decir... ¿conocen margin debt total del mercado? ¿y todas las posis en cash? ¿cómo? ¿de donde?


----------



## Arrebonico (2 Abr 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Todo lo que necesitas saber para entender la Tasa Tobin
> 
> _La Tasa Tobin se aplica en forma de un porcentaje sobre las operaciones financieras. El acuerdo plantea gravar con un tipo del 0,1% la compraventa de acciones y bonos y con un 0,01% las operaciones con derivados a partir de 2015_
> 
> ...



No. Se puede controlar hasta el punto de que sea 1. Los contras son muchos y variados, pero el apalancamiento no es uno de ellos.

Aprovecho para saludarles y decirles que: entre trabajo, el _niño_ en backtesting y la parienta, no tengo tiempo para divagar con ustedes. Vuelvo de unos plácidos días en Budapest. Visita a un amigo. Alternando entre algo de vida nocturna, leer a Kostolany y continuar sintonizando la _cosa_.

Añado que deshice posición en BKIA hace unos días. Mi primer x2 consortes, sabe bien....


----------



## LCIRPM (2 Abr 2014)

Budapest me encantó, tengo que volver un día de estos ....


----------



## jopitxujo (2 Abr 2014)

Fersa se pone interesante de nuevo:

<a href="http://imgur.com/sr6bmMI"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/sr6bmMI.png" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## ane agurain (2 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Al final habéis mittaleado?



yo no


sobre tobin, se aplica a acciones extranjeras y transferencias extranjeras, no?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (2 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Mi problema con esos gráficos... es que no acabo de creerme del todo los números. Quiero decir... ¿conocen margin debt total del mercado? ¿y todas las posis en cash? ¿cómo? ¿de donde?



la verdad es que es buena pregunta. Muchas veces es la misma Fed quien proporciona los datos, pero esta vez no lo parece. voy a investigar algo


----------



## ane agurain (2 Abr 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Fersa se pone interesante de nuevo:
> 
> <a href="http://imgur.com/sr6bmMI"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/sr6bmMI.png" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>



creo que el mismo gráfico se aplica a sab y nicolas correa. pero ha sido romper y...


como veis atresmedia.iberpapel.cememtos?


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Abr 2014)

Mañana Dronji puede ser leyenda...


----------



## jopitxujo (2 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> creo que el mismo gráfico se aplica a sab y nicolas correa. pero ha sido romper y...
> 
> 
> como veis atresmedia.iberpapel.cememtos?



La verdad es que roturas como las de Deoleo, FCC y demás no están funcionando bien, de momento.

De esas tres que preguntas yo por lo menos no les veo nada interesante. La única que sigo un poco es Cementos y el soporte de la zona 7,50 la ha roto. A corto no la veo pero a medio-largo quizá si.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Abr 2014)

1893 el SP


----------



## inversobres (2 Abr 2014)

Como habiamos dicho, cierre del sp en maximos historicos.

Mañana toca baile pase lo que pase.


----------



## ane agurain (2 Abr 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> La verdad es que roturas como las de Deoleo, FCC y demás no están funcionando bien, de momento.
> 
> De esas tres que preguntas yo por lo menos no les veo nada interesante. La única que sigo un poco es Cementos y el soporte de la zona 7,50 la ha roto. A corto no la veo pero a medio-largo quizá si.



las sigo, porque igual en 1 semana el precio se sale por abajo y marca entrada

---------- Post added 02-abr-2014 at 14:00 ----------




inversobres dijo:


> Como habiamos dicho, cierre del sp en maximos historicos.
> 
> Mañana toca baile pase lo que pase.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hace tiempo que no publicaba mis entradas ni salidas, dije lo de petrobras porque antes comenté que veía jugada en vale do río. Me pareció honesto decir que había entrado en otra. ¿Cómo va a salir? Ni puta idea. Pero me mola como suena el nombre de la empresa. Petroooooobras. O con acento anglo Pétrobrash. Si es que lo digas como lo digas suena bien!!. Sólo por eso la plusvies llegarán.







Trade-Ideas LLC identified Petroleo Brasileiro SA Petrobras (PBR) as a "storm the castle" (crossing above the 200-day simple moving average on higher than normal relative volume) candidate. In addition to specific proprietary factors, Trade-Ideas identified Petroleo Brasileiro SA Petrobras as such a stock due to the following factors:

PBR has an average dollar-volume (as measured by average daily share volume multiplied by share price) of $438.3 million.
PBR has traded 17.3 million shares today.
PBR is trading at 1.64 times the normal volume for the stock at this time of day.
PBR crossed above its 200-day simple moving average.

'Storm the Castle' stocks are worth watching because trading stocks that begin to experience a breakout can lead to potentially massive profits. Once psychological and technical resistance barriers like the 200-day moving average are breached on higher than normal relative volume, the stock is then free to find new buyers and momentum traders who can ultimately push the stock significantly higher. Regardless of the impetus behind the price and volume action, when a stock moves with strength and volume it can indicate the start of a new trend on which early investors can capitalize on. In the event of a well-timed trading opportunity, combining technical indicators with fundamental trends and a disciplined trading methodology should help you take the first steps towards investment success.​
PBR Stock | Trade-Ideas: Petroleo Brasileiro SA Petrobras (PBR) Is Today's "Storm The Castle" Stock - TheStreet


eles roubam tudo das mãos


:fiufiu::bla::


----------



## casconet (2 Abr 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Enormes son esos dos gráficos.
> No le debe de quedar mucho para girarse, y creo que cuando lo haga empezarán a romperse soportes rápidamente. Tanto apalancamiento es lo que tiene.



Yo creo que al menos queda un 15% de subida en el SP, a partir de ahí habrá que empezar a vender


----------



## juanfer (2 Abr 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mañana Dronji puede ser leyenda...



Anoche hubo lío por la valoración de activos inmobiliarios en la cumbre del BCE. Entre Francia y Alemania.


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Abr 2014)

Alcistas buenas tardes noches....1898 hay colocadas unas señales de giro (CP) ojo a la zona y reacciones. Es un punto de colocar órdenes.


----------



## bertok (2 Abr 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Alcistas buenas tardes noches....1898 hay colocadas unas señales de giro (CP) ojo a la zona y reacciones. Es un punto de colocar órdenes.



¿para cuando los 1472 en el SP? ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Alcistas buenas tardes noches....1898 hay colocadas unas señales de giro (CP) ojo a la zona y reacciones. Es un punto de colocar órdenes.



Está "desatao", se lo agradecemos! 

Y ese dinero.....¿de nuevo a la periferia o guardadito? Se lo digo porque hay una empresilla, _Pétrobrash _para más señas, que está baratica y dicen que si compras 100M$ a mercado te regalan una entrada para el España-Holanda del mundial. _Se lo uro por er niño esú_!


----------



## Chila (2 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Al final habéis mittaleado?



Yo llevo 10 dias...


----------



## MarketMaker (2 Abr 2014)

Me he expresado regular...tendencia alcista clara, pero en 1898 se han colocado ventas, aún no sabemos de que envergadura, . Mejor explicado es un punto de recorrido, 40-50 según se ejecuten o sea un simple reclamo para barrer cortos.


----------



## Chila (2 Abr 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Me he expresado regular...tendencia alcista clara, pero en 1898 se han colocado ventas, aún no sabemos de que envergadura, . Mejor explicado es un punto de recorrido, 40-50 según se ejecuten o sea un simple reclamo para barrer cortos.



1898...otras en 1914...y en 1939...
Gracias por la info MM


----------



## ane agurain (2 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> 1898...otras en 1914...y en 1939...
> Gracias por la info MM



no olvides el 1929 ::


----------



## IRobot (2 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> 1898...otras en 1914...y en 1939...
> Gracias por la info MM



Menudas guerras comenzaron esos años... A ver si va a ser una premonición... ::


----------



## Chila (2 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no olvides el 1929 ::



Sería muy poético...


----------



## Ajetreo (2 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no olvides el 1929 ::



Nació Tarzan, generación aparte


----------



## Caronte el barquero (2 Abr 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mañana Dronji puede ser leyenda...



Te falta poner foto


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (2 Abr 2014)

Il signore Don MARIO e il mio amico, qui parli bruto di lui li schiafo con tutta la mano aperta

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Pepitoria (2 Abr 2014)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Te falta poner foto










Mañana va a haber "matanza". 

Me espero de todo:

-Rulo de stops arriba, abajo, arriba de nuevo,...
-Drogui de mi vida
-Pandoro is inside!
etc,etc,...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (2 Abr 2014)

No tengo tiempo de leerlo todo, por lo que quizas ya se ha comentado hoy el comienzo del fin del goteo de caidas de anarrosa...:rolleye:

BHP Billiton Limited (ADR) (BHP) news: Coal stocks rally after BHP exec signals confidence - Seeking Alpha


----------



## jopitxujo (2 Abr 2014)

¿A qué hora habla exactamente el drogas?


----------



## ane agurain (2 Abr 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> La verdad es que roturas como las de Deoleo, FCC y demás no están funcionando bien, de momento.
> 
> De esas tres que preguntas yo por lo menos no les veo nada interesante. La única que sigo un poco es Cementos y el soporte de la zona 7,50 la ha roto. A corto no la veo pero a medio-largo quizá si.






Deoleo a ver si ahora en 2-3 días se afianza al 0,46
si no...


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2014)

Mañana pintan bastos, si hay QE recogida de beneficios etc, etc, pero si no lo hay catacrsh.

¿Que hacemos?


----------



## ane agurain (3 Abr 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Mañana pintan bastos, si hay QE recogida de beneficios etc, etc, pero si no lo hay catacrsh.
> 
> ¿Que hacemos?



mientras no perdamos los 10.100, mantener


----------



## Robopoli (3 Abr 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Mañana pintan bastos, si hay QE recogida de beneficios etc, etc, pero si no lo hay catacrsh.
> 
> ¿Que hacemos?



Si hay QE el chupinazo va a ser considerable y no creo que haya recogida de beneficios.
Si no hay QE posiblemente si haya catacrack si...::


----------



## ane agurain (3 Abr 2014)

Pero en serio veís el QE europeo? Y os creéis que las bolsas lo descuentan?

Yo crero sinceramente que NO a las 2. 

7 años de crisis solo? con 7 años no hemos aprendido nada, tiene que durar más para que la sociedad espabile


----------



## mpbk (3 Abr 2014)

mañana verde...


----------



## ane agurain (3 Abr 2014)

El S&P 500 se mantuvo durante la sesión de ayer por encima de 1.883 y cerró en 1.890,90. Por lo tanto, debemos considerar que se ha producido una rotura al alza y en consecuencia la tendencia alcista de largo plazo continua.

Es indudable que el que manda es el precio, pero nos sigue llamando la atención el reducido volumen negociado, ayer fue del 70% de la media de las 10 últimas sesiones.

Las líneas “avance/descenso” subieron durante la sesión de ayer.

Vamos a considerar como primer soporte significativo el 1.875. Y mientras el S&P 500 se mantenga por encima mantendremos una predisposición alcista.

Es probable que muchos especuladores estén comprando porque están apostando porque el viernes los datos de empleo serán espectaculares, y se producirá un estallido al alza. Según el consenso de los analistas “macro”, probablemente se habrán creado 200.000 empleos no agrícolas en EE.UU. el mes pasado.

Por lo tanto, es probable que el S&P 500 siga con este tono alcista, por lo menos, hasta el viernes.

Gráfico diario del S&P 500 Contado






El IBEX se encuentra muy cerca de la zona de resistencia. Por el momento, vamos a seguir considerando que la tendencia dominante a corto plazo sigue siendo alcista en tanto en cuanto el IBEX se mantenga por encima de 10.250.

Teniendo en cuenta la caída de la rentabilidad de los bonos, es probable que los inversores estén descontando que el BCE vaya anunciar en breve la puesta en marcha de un Plan de Relajación Cuantitativa.

Gráfico horario del IBEX 35


----------



## mpbk (3 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> mañana verde...



dicho queda, yo no he cerrado nada de lo que llevo usa


----------



## ane agurain (3 Abr 2014)

Lagarde insta a Draghi a actuar contra la baja inflación para apoyar el crecimiento | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃS


----------



## juanfer (3 Abr 2014)

Buenos días nikkei +1.42%.


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pero en serio veís el QE europeo? Y os creéis que las bolsas lo descuentan?
> 
> Yo crero sinceramente que NO a las 2.
> 
> 7 años de crisis solo? con 7 años no hemos aprendido nada, tiene que durar más para que la sociedad espabile



Aprender algo? Después de la crisis seguiremos igual o peor que antes.


----------



## inversobres (3 Abr 2014)

Vaya, ya tenemos fijo los 2000 del sp. Entre lineas.

Cada vez queda mas claro que no va a bajar nunca.


----------



## bonobubble (3 Abr 2014)

Hasta las elecciones no creo que hayan movimientos fuertes hacia abajo


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Pero en serio veís el QE europeo? Y os creéis que las bolsas lo descuentan?
> 
> Yo crero sinceramente que NO a las 2.
> 
> 7 años de crisis solo? con 7 años no hemos aprendido nada, tiene que durar más para que la sociedad espabile



No se si sera mañana, dentro de un mes, o dentro de un año, pero el QE europero es irremediable, lo quieran los alemanes o no. 

En abril la inflacion volvera a bajar.


----------



## Topongo (3 Abr 2014)

Con draki a la vista hoy voy a pelo en sab paso de quedarme colgado mañana con las acciones del dividendo .

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Abr 2014)

Buenos días

Hablando del QE europeo, tengan en cuenta a Valls el nuevo primer ministro francés y el gobierno que ha nombrado


----------



## hombre-mosca (3 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Hablando del QE europeo, tengan en cuenta a Valls el nuevo primer ministro francés y el gobierno que ha nombrado



Que hasta octubre nada de nada, con lo bien que viene que bajen los precios en Ejpain para la vacaciones ...

Y dejen de tocarse, primer aviso.


----------



## Durmiente (3 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Hablando del QE europeo, tengan en cuenta a Valls el nuevo primer ministro francés y el gobierno que ha nombrado



¿En qué sentido crees tú que puede influir?


----------



## amago45 (3 Abr 2014)

Buenos días

Esperando a Draghi con interés, primero la decisión de tipos, y luego medidas para enfrentar la deflación

Respecto a OLE, ojo con la Familia Roig como posible comprador. Se esperan noticias hoy. Pero Mercadona compra a precios de derribo, no a precios de mercado

Seguimos dentro en POP. Los 7 leuros de objetivo me parecen muy ambiciosos, quizá pleguemos velas hoy al cierre si no carbura hoy


----------



## paulistano (3 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Con draki a la vista hoy voy a pelo en sab paso de quedarme colgado mañana con las acciones del dividendo .
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Paris bien vale una misa.

Mucho tiene que bajar para que cerremos esta operacion en rojo.


----------



## amago45 (3 Abr 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿En qué sentido crees tú que puede influir?



Valls parece haber depositado la confianza de la economía en el 'ala izquierda' del gobierno, y en teoría la izquierda es más 'proteccionista', luego Francia si que apoyaría la intervención en los mercados económicos y por tanto el tappering

Como en Alemania la Merkel gobierna en coalición con la 'izquierda' o lo que sea eso del SPD, pero Merkel no cedió la cartera de economía a al SPD, la sigue manteniendo ella, y ella no es nada intervencionista, luego Alemania no apoyaría el QE


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

esperemos el mensaje del hermano drogas :Aplauso:


----------



## inversobres (3 Abr 2014)

Que mala malisima es la deflacion no??? ::

Algunos tomaron el billete de vuelta. 

La QE sera el fin de los ciudadanos. Si ya tenemos inflacion camuflada, imaginense con esa mierda.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2014)

siempre negativo , nunca positivo :rolleye:


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (3 Abr 2014)

¿A qué hora habla el notas?


----------



## inversobres (3 Abr 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> ¿A qué hora habla el notas?



Si todo es como siempre a las 14:30.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2014)

PMI servicios ejpain 54 , se esperaba 53,5 :Aplauso:


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> ¿A qué hora habla el notas?



PMI servicios Eurozona y compuesto de marzo (10:00 horas). 
Ventas al por menor de febrero (11:00 horas). 
Decisión sobre los tipos de interés del BCE (13:45 horas). 
Rueda de prensa del presidente del BCE, Mario Draghi (14:30 horas).

y a lo largo de la mañana los PMI de España, Francia, Alemania, UK...


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2014)

Efecto de la deflaci?n: el bono tiene los tipos reales m?s altos desde 2009


----------



## Mr. Blonde (3 Abr 2014)

morning!

ayer ajuste tanto el sl que me han sacado de MDF, a partir de ahora seguro que para arriba!


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (3 Abr 2014)

A ver qué hace EZE... entré ayer al final a 1,35.

El código del aeropuerto de Buenos Aires es EZE, pasé por allí 6 veces en diciembre... y estaba apalancado hasta arriba en EZE, cada vez que miraba la maleta recordaba mi "gran" inversión.... ::


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2014)

cerramos larguitos ganando bolsa pipas y cargamos cortos 10495 ienso:


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Abr 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿En qué sentido crees tú que puede influir?



El gabinete francés parece que se ha reestructurado pera plantarle cara a Alemania, el ministro de economía es furibundamente antiajustes y favorable a la expansión monetaria


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Abr 2014)

Buenos dias alcistillas,

cierro largos futuro dax jun-14 con 500 pips en la saca. Otro año que pagamos la luz y el gas pese a que los Nadal y Montoro se empeñen en lo contrario.

Los cierro porque los dias donde habla SM son mas interesantes y divertidos con el dinero en la cartera, mas si hablamos de derivados. Esperar espero muy poco, SM siempre decepciona a unos mercados que siempre quieren mas. Yo viendo los bonos de los perifericos diria que hemos tenido una QE europea desde hace mucho tiempo, pero en fin, el mercado es soberano.

Supongo que renganchare los largos 100 puntos por encima en el dax, ya que creo que los 200 puntos de MM estan siendo al alza y llevamos solo 40.


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Abr 2014)

Fersa empieza peponeando la jornada.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2014)

cerramos cortitos 10495-10470 y abrimos larguitos :Baile:


----------



## Chila (3 Abr 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> morning!
> 
> ayer ajuste tanto el sl que me han sacado de MDF, a partir de ahora seguro que para arriba!



¿y eso?
¿me quedo solo?
Se va a ir a buscar el 5,35, donde tiene una resistencia muy fuerte.

---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 09:56 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días
> 
> Hablando del QE europeo, tengan en cuenta a Valls el nuevo primer ministro francés y el gobierno que ha nombrado



Que bien esas gowex nuestras...
Francia no pinta mucho, por suerete o desgracia.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2014)

cerramos larguitos 10470-10490 y abrimos cortitos :Baile: ese pipeo guapo que no pare :Aplauso:


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Abr 2014)

¿Agotamiento y hacemos caja?

La familia March reduce al 15% su participación en ACS desde el 18,3% - elEconomista.es

Estos no son tontos.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (3 Abr 2014)

Me aburre tanto la iliquidez de EZE que me estoy planteando hasta trabajar... ::


----------



## romanrdgz (3 Abr 2014)

¿Hoy no era el dividendo de SAB de 1 cent y mañana 2 cent de las acciones de autocartera? En IB ni rastro del dividendo de hoy (que se ha descontado muy claramente en apertura), pero sin embargo si que me aparecen ya las acciones de mañana :|


----------



## ane agurain (3 Abr 2014)

Amadeus anuncia una OPA sobre la alemana i:FAO a €15,00 por acción


----------



## Robopoli (3 Abr 2014)

Lufthansa sigue con la huelga de pilotos pero no parece que esté afectando a la acción demasiado. Quizás cuando se resuelva el conflicto empiece a peponear pasando los 20€!


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Abr 2014)

Fuera de neuron bio, compradas ayer a 3.4 y fuera en 3.74
Si vuelve por debajo de 3.5 entramos otra vez.


----------



## amago45 (3 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Amadeus anuncia una OPA sobre la alemana i:FAO a €15,00 por acción



Se ha ido para abajo esta mañana un buén tramo y he tenido el dedo en el botón de sell ... ... ... pero MANTENER


----------



## Robopoli (3 Abr 2014)

Cosas de Mr. Market... Mastercard es una empresa sólida con buen crecimiento y la cotización por el momento no termina de despuntar...
MasterCard : Reports 40% Growth in Prepaid Business across Asia/Pacific, Middle East & Africa for 2013 | 4-Traders

---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 10:29 ----------

Por cierto... estamos hoy un poco en modo twiter, no??


----------



## ane agurain (3 Abr 2014)

vamos iberpapel, guanea un poco más


----------



## Topongo (3 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> vamos iberpapel, guanea un poco más



Pero si ha movido la friolera de 600 titulos ::


----------



## moisty70 (3 Abr 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Fuera de neuron bio, compradas ayer a 3.4 y fuera en 3.74
> Si vuelve por debajo de 3.5 entramos otra vez.



pero si esta es la buena!!! 

que grande, habia que echarle huevos ayer a 3.4


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (3 Abr 2014)

EZE en su línea... no hace nada y de pronto hace todo junto.


----------



## paulistano (3 Abr 2014)

romanrdgz dijo:


> ¿Hoy no era el dividendo de SAB de 1 cent y mañana 2 cent de las acciones de autocartera? En IB ni rastro del dividendo de hoy (que se ha descontado muy claramente en apertura), pero sin embargo si que me aparecen ya las acciones de mañana :|



Pues en bkt ni dividendo en cuenta ni acciones del viernes...:fiufiu:


----------



## inversobres (3 Abr 2014)

Tremendo lo de san. Estan calentando el ambiente, me huele mal todo esto.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Abr 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> pero si esta es la buena!!!
> 
> que grande, habia que echarle huevos ayer a 3.4



me salto mi stop de beneficios. y me meti en Ezen a 1.32


----------



## Topongo (3 Abr 2014)

En ING tampoco pero estos ya se han acostumbrado a pagar el div a mitad del dia... de las acciones por supuesto ni rastro
En Sab viento en popa, creo que esta vez si que tenemos todo para romper los 2,4 en mi opinión si los rompemos es para dejarla en barbecho.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (3 Abr 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> me salto mi stop de beneficios. y me meti en Ezen a 1.32



¿Tienes marcado algún objetivo de venta? Yo he metido orden a 1.39, pero ya veré si la modifico.


----------



## Topongo (3 Abr 2014)

Enhorabuena a los euronos...


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Tremendo lo de san. Estan calentando el ambiente, me huele mal todo esto.




tenga, tenga... huela y calle...  que hoy en el vete-y-ven (si es que hay "ven") se puede hacer un dinero... 








Es cosa de ir acompañando al precio con los stops....


----------



## ane agurain (3 Abr 2014)

NAT tirada hasta el soporte de la minisubida que lleva


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Abr 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> ¿Tienes marcado algún objetivo de venta? Yo he metido orden a 1.39, pero ya veré si la modifico.



estoy a la espera. Por hoy ya he sacado una buena rentabilidad por lo que posiblemente espere a mañana a ver como va el tema. Creo recordar que lei en algun sitio que si pasaba de los 1.41 se podría ir mucho mas arriba...

yo creo que si rompe los 1.39, puede ser interesante


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2014)

Por cierto, que sosos están los alemanes ¿no?


----------



## paulistano (3 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> En ING tampoco pero estos ya se han acostumbrado a pagar el div a mitad del dia... de las acciones por supuesto ni rastro
> En Sab viento en popa, creo que esta vez si que tenemos todo para romper los 2,4 en mi opinión si los rompemos es para dejarla en barbecho.



Opino igual si y sólo si se rompen con fuerza los 2,40...que dependerá claro está del comportamiento del IBEX. 

Hoy en la radio un analisto decía que había que irse de los blue chips a la banca mediana, sobre todo bankia.

Esperemos que Sabadell siga alcista y rompa los 2,42...el siguiente máximo a superar serían los 2,74.....y luego los 3,01....estos precios son de enero de 2012.

En enero de 2012 el ibex estaba en 8.500. Ahora en 10.500.

Esto viene a indicar lo que comentabas de que Sabadell era de los medianos rezagados....que sí, que la ponderación del ibex ha cambiado mucho, que la banca ya no es lo que era...pero......a nada que ajuste Sabadell un poco su valor con alguna noticia o medida que influya directamente sobre el beneficio de la banca, puede ser muy buena opciónienso:

Todo esto para decir que sí, que si sube bien estos días, son para mantenerlas.


----------



## sr.anus (3 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Por cierto, que sosos están los alemanes ¿no?



llevan casi 1 hora en un rango de 6 ptos


----------



## ane agurain (3 Abr 2014)

Yo no sé si estará mal, pero si ponéis el ibex en velas horarias y cogéis 10 días, por ejemplo, vamos marcando máximos, pero vamos marcando RSIs y ROCs más bajos cada máximo de precio....


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo no sé si estará mal, pero si ponéis el ibex en velas horarias y cogéis 10 días, por ejemplo, vamos marcando máximos, pero vamos marcando RSIs y ROCs más bajos cada máximo de precio....



Eso es culpa de los catalanes... sí, de esos de Divergència i desunió...


----------



## amago45 (3 Abr 2014)

Me parece que ahora hay 2 horitas de parón ... bocata de media mañana y tal 
El Banco Cental británico habla antes que el BCE? Suele ser el canario en la mina de si suben o bajan tipos ...


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los euronos...



Kwen tó, salida en falso.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Abr 2014)

OHL se adjudica su séptima autopista en México por 540 millones de euros


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Abr 2014)

EZENTIS presenta su plan estratégico y sale de Road Show | GESPROBOLSA
sobre ezentis


----------



## ane agurain (3 Abr 2014)

EE.UU.: JP Morgan acepta una transferencia a una embajada rusa
las sanciones a Rusia son de pacotilla, vamos... ya las relajan




y un ejemplo de terremoto
Acciones de firmas cementeras se disparan en bolsa tras fuerte sismo | Diario Financiero Online


el ibex debería corregir 20 puntitos en los próximos 20 minutos para hacer una subida sana


----------



## davinci (3 Abr 2014)

Ezentis apunto de romper hacia arriba. Dedos cruzados, plegarías a Buda y saltitos de "aúpa".


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Abr 2014)

BBVA a punto de dar el chupinazo...



> BBVA: por encima de los 9,151 euros tendremos figura de vuelta
> 
> Bolsamania jueves, 3 abril 2014, 11:23
> Tenemos delante una potencial figura en ‘doble suelo’
> ...


----------



## davinci (3 Abr 2014)

Ezentis... ¡CRACK!


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Abr 2014)

davinci dijo:


> Ezentis... ¡CRACK!



mantienes la orden de venta????

para el SR Burbujo


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (3 Abr 2014)

Muevo la orden de venta de EZE a 1,398.

De momento no ha entrado... si vendo ahí está bien vendido, aunque luego suba más o haga lo que quiera. Serían +1090 € en unas horas.


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2014)

A que hora habla el yonki?

---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 12:07 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> EE.UU.: JP Morgan acepta una transferencia a una embajada rusa
> las sanciones a Rusia son de pacotilla, vamos... ya las relajan
> 
> 
> ...



Hoygan, no se ponga usted asi, que esos son los que nos calientan en invierno.

Yo, por si acaso, me he comprado una banderita rusa, por si aparecen con los tanques cruzando el Rontegui.


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Abr 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> A que hora habla el yonki?



14:30 según han posteado


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> 14:30 según han posteado



Eso es la rueda de prensa, pero las decisiones sobre tipos a que hora se conocen?


----------



## amago45 (3 Abr 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> A que hora habla el yonki?



13:45 decisión sobre tipos
14:30 rueda de prensa ...


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2014)

Aunque mucho no pueden bajar. Creeis que podriamos tener tipo de interes negativos?

Por ejemplo un -0,25%


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Abr 2014)

¿Deja-vu? ¿O será cierto esta vez? 

Nicolás López, de Mercados & Gestión Valores AV, ve al Ibex en los 12.200 puntos a finales de 2015 - Pulsos Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## ane agurain (3 Abr 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Aunque mucho no pueden bajar. Creeis que podriamos tener tipo de interes negativos?
> 
> Por ejemplo un -0,25%



antes 0,15


pero mira el ibex desde hace 30min ::


----------



## IRobot (3 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> antes 0,15
> 
> 
> pero mira el ibex desde hace 30min ::



Si hoy lo tiran van a llevarse por delante medio Serengueti... Y he de reconocer que lo habrían hecho muy bien estos días con la forma de subir todos los índices, sería para quitarse el sombrero. :rolleye:


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2014)

Que pasa con el Ibex? Subiendo y tal. Y despues de los 11.000? Los 12.000?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 12:38 ----------

Este año vemos los 2.000 del S&P.

Esta va a ser la madre de todas las burbujas.

Una burbuja para atarlas a la oscuridad.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## racional (3 Abr 2014)

sabeis que van a decir? que dejan todo igual, porque no tienen ni idea que hacer, luego daran un gran discurso sobre las grandes medidas que han tomado para arreglar la crisis de lo que nadie se acordara unas semanas despues, seria mejor que dijeran la verdad, que no va haber recuperacion, que dejen de dar falsas esperanzas a la gente, que salgan y digan que ya nunca mas se creara empleo, que no hay solucion


----------



## moisty70 (3 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Enhorabuena a los euronos...



salí ayer acojonado :´´abajo: no doy una


----------



## ane agurain (3 Abr 2014)

el sp lleva 61 meses up. toca como al barsa. 

y es el tercer año del presidente.


hay descorrelación de índices 

pero los 1929 los vemos.

por aqui el serengeti ese no es mucho. necesitamos que rompa para que entre gente nueva.


----------



## vermer (3 Abr 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> ¿Deja-vu? ¿O será cierto esta vez?
> 
> Nicolás López, de Mercados & Gestión Valores AV, ve al Ibex en los 12.200 puntos a finales de 2015 - Pulsos Noticias ibex informacion ibex




Lo primero un saludo a todos y gracias. No sé de dónde sacáis el tiempo (llevo 200 páginas de retraso)

Yo me fío más de los 10900 de FranR y posterior tobogán. Volvió a acertar con BBVA (aunque al final amagó un poco, la entrada que dio fue buena), cosa que le agradezco :Aplauso: .

En 2015 España igual deja de serlo. Yo pensaría más en una intervención explícita de la UE ante la ruina caracolera que se nos viene por un aumento imposible del endeudamiento público. A saber. A ver si os pillo en una semana


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Abr 2014)




----------



## amago45 (3 Abr 2014)

En todo lo alto va a hablar Draghi ... 
ahora mismo ojete calor ... ... por Ejjjjjjjjpaña !!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (3 Abr 2014)

si vamos 10900 es posible que los 8.5 del bebebá no sean del todo mínimos


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Abr 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> salí ayer acojonado :´´abajo: no doy una



Si salió ganando acertó. Se erra cuando salimos perdiendo de un valor.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Abr 2014)

Yo creo que hoy vamos a ver algo de flipar...


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2014)

Deflacion en tasas anualizadas desde septiembre.



> The European Central Bank has let it happen. *Deflation has been running at an annual rate of -1.5pc in the eurozone over the past five months*, when adjusted for austerity taxes.
> 
> *Prices have been falling at a pace of 6.5pc in Greece, 5.6pc in Italy, 4.7pc in Spain, 4pc in Portugal, 3pc in Slovenia and nearly 2pc in Holland since September*, based on my rough calculations (annualised) of Eurostat monthly data.
> 
> ...



ECBs deflation paralysis drives Italy, France and Spain into debt traps - Telegraph

---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 12:58 ----------

Creeis que nos podiramos ir a 14.000 en los proximos 18 meses en el IBEX? O es una locura?


----------



## peseteuro (3 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> si vamos 10900 es posible que los 8.5 del bebebá no sean del todo mínimos



¿ Y todas la gacelas que han entrado ests días de atrás al calor de las buenas noticias, y la recuperación española y tal, van a poder vender en los entornos de 10900 ?

Me parecería un regalazo tremendo que no me cuadra nada. Los leones no regalan la pasta :no:

Y los que ya llevamos años en esto nos lo tenemos que sudar para recoger las migajas que se les caen a ellos


----------



## ane agurain (3 Abr 2014)

nos vamos a los 57.453 en el dax y los 456.000 en el ibex. gracias a codere sobre todo


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2014)

peseteuro dijo:


> ¿ Y todas la gacelas que han entrado ests días de atrás al calor de las buenas noticias, y la recuperación española y tal, van a poder vender en los entornos de 10900 ?
> 
> Me parecería un regalazo tremendo que no me cuadra nada. Los leones no regalan la pasta :no:
> 
> Y los que ya llevamos años en esto nos lo tenemos que sudar para recoger las migajas que se les caen a ellos



¿Y las gacelas que todavia estan escondidas en el bosque? 

Si subimos a 11.000 en el Ibex se triplicaria el numero de gacelas.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Abr 2014)

Yo sigo sin ver nada donde entrar, y eso que soy de gatillo (que no gatillazo) fácil.

Me espero a ver qué dice el drojas y ya luego si eso decido algo.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Abr 2014)

pues igual purgamos un poco


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2014)

Yo creo que toca bajada, cuando abra la boca el yonki, pero casi seimpre me equivoco.


----------



## Hannibal (3 Abr 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/521337-udef-registrando-sede-de-acciona-madrid.html


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Abr 2014)

Pillo sitio en primera linea, con palomitas y todo.

No estaria mal un movimiento epico de los de un 3-4%, si es hacia abajo mucho mejor para mi, eso si las azucar las matiles y las ibm parriba eh.

Bueno lo importante es que se mueva el arbol. Hasta yo me canso del siemprealcismoibexiano.

P esta preparado con sus gifs. Hay ambiente, solo falta que se vea un buen partido.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (3 Abr 2014)

Habrá que ir pensando que corto abrimos a las 14.30... quién me mandaría mover la orden de venta de EZE. A ver si me salgo pronto.


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2014)

Y ademas hay que cerrar el GAP en los 9450.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pillo sitio en primera linea, con palomitas y todo.
> 
> No estaria mal un movimiento epico de los de un 3-4%, si es hacia abajo mucho mejor para mi, eso si las azucar las matiles y las ibm parriba eh.
> 
> ...



Temo que si pestañeo me lo pierdo 

No es consistente si lo hunden, lo suben, le meten el rulo,...en menos de tres minutos.


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Abr 2014)

me parece curioso: el ibex subiendo casi un 1%, pero todo lo que leo es un sentimiento bajista total, muchos deshaciendo posiciones y otros en liquido.... y pregunto yo, que pasa si el drogas habla y dice que baja los tipos y hay QE???? pepinazo para arriba cambio de sentimiento y entrada masiva de gacelas y ahí es donde las pillan....


----------



## Durmiente (3 Abr 2014)

Dan ganas de venderlo todo y volver a comprar un ratito después de que hable Mario.

Me parece que van a meter un rejonazo...

(Esperemos que no porque, en realidad, no puedo estar atento...)


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (3 Abr 2014)

En cualquier caso, las opiniones de este hombre suelen tener sólo un efecto inmediato. Es decir... te pones corto, y probablemente algo rasques, y si te confundes y el mercado se va para otro lado, ya volverá a su sitio.

Las noticias por lo general sólo tienen un efecto a muy corto plazo (acepto posibles owned y tal).


----------



## al loro (3 Abr 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> Se estrella un 'drone' no identificado en la isla surcoreana de Baeknyeong - EcoDiario.es
> 
> que empresa es la mayor fabricante de este tipo de aviones? alguien lo sabe?



Israel son los punteros en drones aunque alemania tampoco se queda corta.


----------



## Durmiente (3 Abr 2014)

Querido nietos:

Os dejo esta cartera tan bonita porque el día que habló Mario no pude estar atento.

Pasadsela a vuestros nietos a ver si hay suerte y ya ha recuperado algo.

Atentamente:

Abuelito durmiente.


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Abr 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> En cualquier caso, las opiniones de este hombre suelen tener sólo un efecto inmediato. Es decir... te pones corto, y probablemente algo rasques, y si te confundes y el mercado se va para otro lado, ya volverá a su sitio.
> 
> Las noticias por lo general sólo tienen un efecto a muy corto plazo (acepto posibles owned y tal).



Aun recuerdo , metidos en el premium guano deluxe de hace un año. La peña tocandose con la prima a 600, la Sexta haciendo horas extras pidiendo cabezas y Dronji digo algo parecido:

"Haremos todo lo que sea necesario para salvar el euro"

Ahora mira despues claramente lo que ha pasado, hasta hoy.

O sea que no.

Ellos son los master KING de esto: barbas, dronji, trinchete, popeya...Todos son los putos amos del poker star de los mercados..y tengo un ojete candor que no me aguanto


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (3 Abr 2014)

olivas, patatas y vermouth de bodega para acompañar el espectáculo.

Me parece que en el dax, Draghi sacara a Pandoro para alegría de los osos, los harlem shakes anteriores al movimiento prometen ser épicos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Abr 2014)

Si baja tipos por mucho que algunas casas tengan descontado ese escenario, la inmensa mayoria del mercado que opera bajo milimetricos controles entraran a comprar rv.

Si anuncia algun tipo de medida no convencional, euforia, gacelas, todos buscando maximos, euro por el retrete...

Si no anuncia nada fuego al rojo, esta inoperante, patatin y patatan y los brokers con los bolsillos mas llenos.


----------



## Tono (3 Abr 2014)

Si queréis pasar un buen rato hasta que hable Draghi, una conversación entre un gaditano cachondo y una operadora de ya.com

para mearse de la risa :XX:

[YOUTUBE]nWIZxHN-01k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Abr 2014)

¿sacaran hoy el rulo para machacar los stops?


----------



## TenienteDan (3 Abr 2014)

Are you ready por teh party!?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2014)

yalodecia MV zahorí , la superación de la jran bajista marcaria el fin de la crisis , aun queda para que los mas acérrimos catastrofistas se den por enterados ::

veo pullback al triangulo y subidon que culminara en los 11k para el vencimiento de abril :Aplauso:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Abr 2014)




----------



## amago45 (3 Abr 2014)

DEOLEO, hecho relevante, ninguna oferta supera el actual precio en bolsa. LAs ofertas son por el 100% de la compañía (OPA)

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={8d8d25b3-0cc3-4a08-a4c6-ba60a3e46730}

1.- Que con fecha 2 de abril de 2014 finalizó el plazo para la recepción de ofertas finales. 
2.- Que el precio de todas las ofertas finales recibidas hasta la fecha está por debajo del precio de cotización al cierre de ayer. 
3.- Las ofertas recibidas son para una participación de hasta el 100% del capital social de Deoleo, S.A. 
A partir de este momento y conforme al calendario estipulado en el proceso, se inicia una nueva fase donde se analizarán en profundidad todas las ofertas recibidas e iremos anunciando la información relevante al Mercado a medida en que ésta se produzca.


----------



## jaialro (3 Abr 2014)

Attention whores que empieza el festival.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2014)

en silencio para oir el mensaje del hermano drogas :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Abr 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2014)

sin cambios :Aplauso:


----------



## amago45 (3 Abr 2014)

= 0.25% ... circulen


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2014)

Lo interesante viene luego


----------



## hombre-mosca (3 Abr 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Que hasta octubre nada de nada, con lo bien que viene que bajen los precios en Ejpain para la vacaciones ...
> 
> Y dejen de tocarse, primer aviso.



Dejen de tocase, segundo aviso....

Muy bueno pepitoria.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Abr 2014)

El droghi ha hablado...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (3 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Mi problema con esos gráficos... es que no acabo de creerme del todo los números. Quiero decir... ¿conocen margin debt total del mercado? ¿y todas las posis en cash? ¿cómo? ¿de donde?



http://www.antonioiruzubieta.com/wordpress/ la respuesta hoy


----------



## Pepitoria (3 Abr 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> El droghi ha hablado...



a las 14,30h empieza la party...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2014)

como no prometa QE :abajo:


----------



## hombre-mosca (3 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como no prometa QE :abajo:



JuuuuUUUUUUuuuuassss, amijo.

No va a prometer QE, y el SP en plus (para sus cortilargos). Hoy va ha llover ... pero bien.


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Abr 2014)

Ya empieza el meneo? Faltan 20 minutos y comienzan los toboganes...Pues agarrones al asiento Esto promete


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2014)

que buena pinta :baba: me voy sirviendo una chelita pa celebrar que se os van a quitar las ganas de cargar largos :no:


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Abr 2014)

¿Este tobogancillo quiere decir que vamos a guanear hoy, o nos están troleando para que creamos eso y se van a ir para arriba?


----------



## Durmiente (3 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yalodecia MV zahorí , la superación de la jran bajista marcaria el fin de la crisis , aun queda para que los mas acérrimos catastrofistas se den por enterados ::
> 
> veo pullback al triangulo y subidon que culminara en los 11k para el vencimiento de abril :Aplauso:



¡¡¡¡ MADRE MÍA !!!! Voy a ponerme corto.....


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡ MADRE MÍA !!!! Voy a ponerme corto.....



la jran bajista fue superada hace ya un tiempo en los 8350 aprox


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¡¡¡¡ MADRE MÍA !!!! Voy a ponerme corto.....



Pero no habia que cerrar pri,ero el GAP de los 9450?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Abr 2014)

Gato, con lo mal que había empezado la jornada, a lo mejor acabas mojando hoy...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2014)

primero cerrar el gap 10200 luego a por el objetivo alcista final y entonces guano en cantidades industriales 

---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 14:15 ----------




Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Gato, con lo mal que había empezado la jornada, a lo mejor acabas mojando hoy...



que corra el aire mi general que es ustec mas gafe ... :


----------



## Chila (3 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> primero cerrar el gap 10200 luego a por el objetivo alcista final y entonces guano en cantidades industriales
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 14:15 ----------
> 
> ...



El de 9450 ya lo dejamos...¿no?


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2014)

para mi un recorte ahora mismo seria ideal , cerrar el gap 10200 y luego ir a por el objetivo alcista final 11k 11,2k aprox y ahí se acabaría el mercado alcista desde el doble suelo 6k ienso:


----------



## MarketMaker (3 Abr 2014)

Hasta el gato se está haciendo regates a si mismo. Esto se pone interesante.

(Me preguntan por aquí si es usted un personaje real, que sabían que lo del informe Pisa no nos dejaba muy bien pero que si le llegan a preguntar a usted, les sacan de todos los organismos internacionales serios).

Los analistas no esperan demasiado en la rueda de prensa, aunque si servirá para barrer posiciones. El forex muy tranquilo tras una primera barrida y vuelta a la calma. 

Pese a que se espera que no se tomen medidas inmediatas y drásticas, nadie se fía y han dejado todo en stand-by.

GO!!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2014)

como la ves market parriba o pabajo ? ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Abr 2014)

A mi se me pone el pelo de punta cada vez que veo el avatar del leoncio.
Hoyga, que se agradecen sus intervenciones. Mucho. Aunque me pasa como a ajetreo, que saco el diccionario MM-español español-MM, y no acabo de pillarle demasiado.


----------



## MarketMaker (3 Abr 2014)

A tener en cuenta, los términos usados en el discurso (pose pesimista) y preguntas, especialmente de los nuestros.

Debemos de interpretar si su pesimismo es un intento de debilitar al euro, o realmente es la pre de medidas de impacto.

Lenguaje corporal y medias palabras...empezamos.


----------



## tarrito (3 Abr 2014)

literalmente años (quizás meses) de ventaja 

Un hombre asegura comer ladrillos todos los días


----------



## amago45 (3 Abr 2014)

Live Draghi a partir de las 14:30
Recursos Trading: Rueda de prensa de Mario Draghi en directo

---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 14:28 ----------




Monlovi dijo:


> literalmente años (quizás meses) de ventaja
> 
> Un hombre asegura comer ladrillos todos los días



::::::


----------



## MarketMaker (3 Abr 2014)

Saben que hay psicólogos analizando los gestos?

Cuando aparezca hay movimiento.

Ahí sale sonriente... les dejo unos minutos.


----------



## Chila (3 Abr 2014)

Vamos Mario!!
Sonrisa encantadora y eso, please.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2014)

spaghetti sonrisa de joker , tire los mercaos cojones ya :no:


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Abr 2014)

Los banqueros centrales no actúan para la economía, sino para los "mercados".


----------



## Chila (3 Abr 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Saben que hay psicólogos analizando los gestos?
> 
> Cuando aparezca hay movimiento.
> 
> Ahí sale sonriente... les dejo unos minutos.



Como son ustedes los leoncios...


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2014)

Leoncio ? market es un friki peligroso ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Abr 2014)

¿Amos parriba?


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (3 Abr 2014)

Menudos meneos...


----------



## IRobot (3 Abr 2014)

Nos vamos a los 11200, no nos vamos a los 11200, nos vamos a los 11200, no nos vamos a los 11200... ::


----------



## MarketMaker (3 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> spaghetti sonrisa de joker , tire los mercaos cojones ya :no:



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: 50 puntos ibex namás a la contra.

No sabe lo que nos estamos riendo.

Menos mal que no tradea, porque en dos días no podría pagarse ni la conexión para trolear.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2014)

el personal necesita droga señol supermario :rolleye: 

hasta ahora no hay na de na y asi se va a quedar :abajo:


----------



## LÁNGARO (3 Abr 2014)

el ibex ha subido a 1.05%????


----------



## MarketMaker (3 Abr 2014)

Ahora empieza la rueda de prensa....(lo que importa)


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2014)

tirenlo joder. Que no que una puta gacela con vida jojojo

Esto es un owned y lo demás tonterías :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## Chila (3 Abr 2014)

Yo desconecto...luego mirare si pandorada o peponada.
Y q ver si cuenta algo interesante el dronji, efecto aparte sobre los mercados.


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2014)

No habemus guano, ya os dije que casi siempre me equivoco.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2014)

Draghi: reitera que se compromete a utilizar instrumentos extras si es necesario y pide perdón por el retraso de market .

vamos na de na , mucho prometer .... :fiufiu:


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Q1BYdYztj08[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MarketMaker (3 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> Draghi: reitera que se compromete a utilizar instrumentos extras si es necesario y pide perdón por el retraso de market .
> 
> vamos na de na , mucho prometer .... :fiufiu:



70 desde que dijo que tirara los mercados....cambie de tercio y lo mismo hace lo que quiere..le observamos con atención. 8:


----------



## Zetaperro (3 Abr 2014)

A tapar el GAP de los 9450 coño!!!!

Ya vale de fiesta


----------



## FranR (3 Abr 2014)

Luisssssss!!!!!!!


----------



## IRobot (3 Abr 2014)

Todo el Ibex en modo "Heineken" ahora mismo.


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Abr 2014)

Fuera de SAN en 7,11 aprovechando la subidita patrocinada por Mario.
Ya puede bajar.


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2014)

Hoygan que hay que bajar hasta los 9450, y pronto, que ya se esta ensuciando por abandono.


----------



## MarketMaker (3 Abr 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Luisssssss!!!!!!!



Where?

No va tu tef.


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2014)

Lo que os pasa es que no confiais, hara todo lo que sea necesario.

[YOUTUBE]fNTb6E2qdlk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## inversobres (3 Abr 2014)

El mececunas trolleando al follaburras...

Ver para creer...


----------



## Zetaperro (3 Abr 2014)

Venga que ya va va pandoreando


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2014)

market tu método de inversión basado en la psicología no es método ni es na , deja ya la tontería pezkeñin :rolleye:


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2014)

me voy a comer... vuelvo... y veo un pequeño estornudo... pero con todo en el mismo sitio... salvo... por un par de barritas aquí... ienso:

Esperaré a que haga efecto el café...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (3 Abr 2014)

MM, el € lo quieren tirar....lo que no saben es como ::


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Where?
> 
> No va tu tef.



LLámeme al mío que yo le paso el recado... ::


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2014)

voy a seguir viendo la serie del makinavaja , que con estos subnormales por lo menos hecho unas risas y tirenme ese Ibex :no:


----------



## Ajetreo (3 Abr 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> El mececunas trolleando al follaburras...
> 
> Ver para creer...



Prometo que cuamdo quiera insultar a alguien le pedire consejo.


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2014)

Parece qe hoy cerramos el gap en los 9.450, enseguidita se da la vuelta.


----------



## Zetaperro (3 Abr 2014)

[YOUTUBE]xsRuJ37kyZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## pecata minuta (3 Abr 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Parece qe hoy cerramos el gap en los 9.450, enseguidita se da la vuelta.



Un poco de paciencia, están esperando a que el jato se ponga largo.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Abr 2014)

Donde va bankinter... Gensanta...


----------



## inversobres (3 Abr 2014)

Menos mal que nos damos la vuelta que si no...

10600 y gracias. 

Sin decir ni hacer nada vamos a por maximos anuales.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Abr 2014)

En los movimientos de premarket americanos se aprecia claramente que la economía USAna depende de la Uropea en su totalidad.

---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 15:24 ----------

Digo que ya que estamos vamos a por los 10.600 no?


----------



## inversobres (3 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> En los movimientos de premarket americanos se aprecia claramente que la economía USAna depende de la Uropea en su totalidad.



Te falto el ironic. Mas bien diria que es al reves. Cuando aqui hemos estado "menos mal" y alli jodidamente mal, nos han tumbado los indices y exportado problemas.

PD: estamos descontando el QE europeo, si o si. Dinero fresco bancario (ya lo han hecho, ahora solo tienen que hacerlo publico).


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> En los movimientos de premarket americanos se aprecia claramente que la economía USAna depende de la Uropea en su totalidad.





Entonces hoy el chupinazo del Ibex puede ser brutal...


----------



## TenienteDan (3 Abr 2014)

Cada vez que veo el video del Draghi y el "whatever it takes" me entra un escalofrío.

Es como ver a Sauron diciendo que hará todo lo posible para someter a los pueblos de la tierra media. El poder de que tiene esta gente es brutal.



Y será verdad lo de psicologos y gente analizando sus gestos para decidir si rojo o verde ::


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Abr 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Parece qe hoy cerramos el gap en los 9.450, enseguidita se da la vuelta.



Jojojo. No sea usted malo, que en este foro hay quienes van cortos... ::


----------



## Robopoli (3 Abr 2014)

Cierto... me faltaba el ironic mode


----------



## inversobres (3 Abr 2014)

Joder que falta hacen unas clases de lectura en el foro... dios mio.


----------



## hombre-mosca (3 Abr 2014)

Bueno, tercer aviso ... y ahora que se hace?

Dedicado al jato...

PD: y el sp en plus juas!!



















MM tengo que revisar post, muchos thanks tengo que dar...

Eso si, ahora, como dice el minino, a bajar


----------



## inversobres (3 Abr 2014)

10600 tocados...


----------



## Robopoli (3 Abr 2014)

A por los 10.650?

---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 15:41 ----------








---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 15:44 ----------

"Pueeeeede ser" que ahora las USAnas despierten y como empiecen a animarse las unas a las otras el jato va a tener una tarde cojonudas de makinavaja ...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> A por los 10.650?
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 15:41 ----------



Mejor a por los 11.200... :



> ---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 15:44 ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]"Pueeeeede ser" que ahora las USAnas despierten y como empiecen a animarse las unas a las otras el jato va a tener una tarde cojonudas de makinavaja ...



Este es el nuevo felpudo situado en la entrada del hilo:


----------



## Chila (3 Abr 2014)

Veamos, que dijo un ciego, pero si no ha dicho nada el Mario!!!
El dia que diga algo nos vamos a los cielos.


----------



## inversobres (3 Abr 2014)

Solo sube e ibex, el resto ni fu ni fa. Vemos para quien iria el dinerito del bce.

---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 15:58 ----------

10650 en cambio de hora. Lo importante es mañana con el dato de paro usano.

---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 16:11 ----------

Brutal, el san en 7,20. Toda la banca petando por arriba. Sonrian, esto es gracias a drojas y su no-discurso.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Abr 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Solo sube e ibex, el resto ni fu ni fa. Vemos para quien iria el dinerito del bce.
> 
> ---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 15:58 ----------
> 
> ...



Hay que seguir avanzando! Compañía, al ataque! )


----------



## paulistano (3 Abr 2014)

Paso a saludar. 

Subanme esas sabadell...... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hannibal (3 Abr 2014)

Y yo fuera para variar, siempre luciéndome ::

En fin, les dejo este enlace y no creo que mire esto más por hoy.

La OCDE alerta de riesgo de burbujas de activos si persiste la baja inflaci?n - Expansion.com


----------



## MarketMaker (3 Abr 2014)

Spain is different!!!!!

Trasvase de activos now.


----------



## hombre-mosca (3 Abr 2014)

MR. Piraton y MR. Vermer me alegro mucho de volverlos a leer.

MR. MM nesesito un thanks de Vd., si he soltado todo el rollo hoy ... creo que mereshko recompensa.

Ej que es muy duro poner en evidencia a jato y durante ese tiempo haser el work.


----------



## muertoviviente (3 Abr 2014)

no hay droja asi que no hay alegría , trampa atrapagacelas de libro por cortesía del drogui 

no defrauda nunca el spaguetti , ya deberíais saberlo you know :abajo:


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no hay droja asi que no hay alegría , trampa atrapagacelas de libro por cortesía del drogui
> 
> no defrauda nunca el spaguetti , ya deberíais saberlo you know :abajo:



NO si al final le tengo que quitar del ignore...

A ver... ahora usted va corto ¿no? 

Habrá que andarse con ojo...


----------



## amago45 (3 Abr 2014)

El IBEX a lo suyo ...


----------



## vmmp29 (3 Abr 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Spain is different!!!!!
> 
> Trasvase de activos now.



pero no era en 1898 (c)?

me he quedado a cuadros


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> El IBEX a lo suyo ...



Creo que ya se ha dicho por qué... :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 17:50 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> pero no era en 1898 (c)?
> 
> me he quedado a cuadros



Hombre, cuando uno ve que se da la vuelta... le mete...

Pone usted un stop un poco más largo por si acaso... y arreglado. no creo que la r/R sea mala...


----------



## LCIRPM (3 Abr 2014)

Al final se va a acabar viendo el truco


----------



## Tio Masclet (3 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> El IBEX a lo suyo ...



¡Qué grandes somos!
Le estamos zurrando a base de bien a los yankis.


----------



## Robopoli (3 Abr 2014)

Mañana NFP y más datos de empleo USA. Ya adelantó ayer ADP que el empleo va a estar por debajo de las previsiones e imagino que esto es lo que frenó la subida de ayer y lo que está provocando la caida de hoy. 
Mañana tiene pinta de ser un día divertido aunque no parece que vaya a haber ríos de sangre. La peña todavía no sabe si el que suba el paro es bueno para la renta variable o no


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (3 Abr 2014)

Mientras el IBEX demuestra quien es la verdadera locomotora de europa persiguiendo su objetivo de los 15.000 puntos, en el hilo nuestro leoncio de cabecera deja al jato al borde del suicidio.

Tranquilo JJJ aqui te queremos.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (3 Abr 2014)

Imtech hace suelo segun bolsacanaria


----------



## Robopoli (3 Abr 2014)

Adquirida pequeña posición en mi nuevo chicharrouuu... 
Neenah Paper, Inc (NP) a $53,18
NP Neenah Paper, Inc. XNYS:NP Stock Quote Price News
Esta moza pinta muy bien! Veremos si a la hora de la verdad no tiene un mondongo de 30 cms.


----------



## hombre-mosca (3 Abr 2014)

tks, el que no lo entienda, que pase al siguiente.


----------



## terraenxebre (3 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Adquirida pequeña posición en mi nuevo chicharrouuu...
> Neenah Paper, Inc (NP) a $53,18
> NP Neenah Paper, Inc. XNYS:NP Stock Quote Price News
> Esta moza pinta muy bien! Veremos si a la hora de la verdad no tiene un mondongo de 30 cms.



Yo voto por los 30cm
Tu tas mirado bien la gráfica?


----------



## Hannibal (3 Abr 2014)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Yo voto por los 30cm
> Tu tas mirado bien la gráfica?



Pues yo le veo buena pinta a la gráfica; el problema que le veo es que ahora está cara para entrar ya; habría que esperar a los 51-52 ienso: 

¿A qué se dedica esta nena robopoli?

---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 19:50 ----------

Y ya que es juernes...


----------



## Durmiente (3 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Mañana NFP y más datos de empleo USA. Ya adelantó ayer ADP que el empleo va a estar por debajo de las previsiones e imagino que esto es lo que frenó la subida de ayer y *lo que está provocando la caida de hoy*.
> Mañana tiene pinta de ser un día divertido aunque no parece que vaya a haber ríos de sangre. La peña todavía no sabe si el que suba el paro es bueno para la renta variable o no



¿Tu crees que lo que lleva hoy de caída es significativo?

Lo que se ha perdido a primera hora, ya se está recuperando (en parte). ¿No?


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2014)

Verde que te quiero verde

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (3 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> mañana verde...





suma y sigue.

:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

siempre acierto.

---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 21:31 ----------

alguien se atreve con twitter?


----------



## ane agurain (3 Abr 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Spain is different!!!!!
> 
> Trasvase de activos now.



from? to?


----------



## atman (3 Abr 2014)

Vaya... estaba interpretando algunos volúmenes como salidas y pensaba que esta vez sí íbamos a tener un poquito más fiesta para osos...

pero me da... que toca seguir esperando... supongo que me sacarán en tablas... así que a ver si la próxima...

eso sí... curioso hoy ANR... no ha sentido las sacudidas...


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2014)

Que dice el técnico ahora? 



Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> tirenlo joder. Que no que una puta gacela con vida jojojo



Esto es un owned y lo demás tonterías :ouch::ouch::ouch:


----------



## mpbk (3 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> suma y sigue.
> 
> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> ...




dentro 100 a 43.7$


----------



## napartarra (3 Abr 2014)

Según mi recien estrenada bola y en sincero *agradecimiento *a lo que he aprendido de este foro, les vaticino que ya acaba de empezar la fiesta para los osos en:

*IAG* (5.287), *MAP* (3.109)y *SAB* (2.325), 

así que mañana cargando cortos se ha dicho.


----------



## egarenc (3 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Esto es un owned y lo demás tonterías :ouch::ouch::ouch:



bertok, no se si el tronco-servidor del Caloèz aguantará el tiempo suficiente para que yo le lea una recomendación de entrada a algún valor, y mire que tengo ganas :: pero esto sigue parriba, que tiempos aquellos de los 7000 en que no entrabamos pensando que nos ibamos a los 5000 :rolleye::abajo:


----------



## Robopoli (3 Abr 2014)

terraenxebre dijo:


> Yo voto por los 30cm
> Tu tas mirado bien la gráfica?



Malísima la pinta que tiene 

---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 22:28 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Pues yo le veo buena pinta a la gráfica; el problema que le veo es que ahora está cara para entrar ya; habría que esperar a los 51-52 ienso:
> 
> ¿A qué se dedica esta nena robopoli?
> 
> ...



Papel de casi cualquier tipo que puedas imaginar. Ganancias, crecimiento, E/P, flujo de caja, margen operativo, mejora de costes, y en general todos los fundamentales, TODO calidad Robopoli  
Como en todas mis entradas vista a varios meses.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> bertok, no se si el tronco-servidor del Caloèz aguantará el tiempo suficiente para que yo le lea una recomendación de entrada a algún valor, y mire que tengo ganas :: pero esto sigue parriba, que tiempos aquellos de los 7000 en que no entrabamos pensando que nos ibamos a los 5000 :rolleye::abajo:



Me equivoqué para posiciones a medio plazo.

Busco posiciones de tendencia alcista de +1 año para que Tontoro tenga que hacer las cuentas con su puta madre, y no lo veo al menos con los criterios de preservación del capital que requiero.

Hay que tenerlos muy gordos para entrar ahora con vistas a más de 12 meses teniendo al SP ya maduro en uno de los ciclos alcistas más largos de su historia.

Si me equivoce, al menos preservaré capital.

El timing es el quid de la cuestión pero no tengas duda de que estamos asistiendo a los gérmenes de la mayor crisis financiera de la historia de la humanidad.

Suerte


----------



## ane agurain (3 Abr 2014)

BolsaCanaria .info | DIA o remonta o confirma figura de agotamiento

BolsaCanaria .info | IAG en el rebote veremos lo fuerte que está

La bolsa por Carlos María: Salta IAG




habrá que seguir a iberia y dia.

para nam


----------



## Hannibal (3 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Me equivoqué para posiciones a medio plazo.
> 
> Busco posiciones de tendencia alcista de +1 año para que Tontoro tenga que hacer las cuentas con su puta madre, y no lo veo al menos con los criterios de preservación del capital que requiero.
> 
> ...



Si te sirve de consuelo, ayer y hoy ya he dicho que no veo nada ni para chicharrear un par de semanas. Por supuesto que puede seguir subiendo esto pero...

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (3 Abr 2014)

Ahora mismo no sé que camino toman deoleo-ence-nat-ntc 
el viernes eran claro y de hecho hicieron un buen lunes-martes y mediocre miercoles y hoy ya....

creo que les daré mañana la última oportunidad, porque los gráficos indican up aún





y lo deoleo de hoy?


----------



## jopitxujo (3 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ahora mismo no sé que camino toman deoleo-ence-nat-ntc
> el viernes eran claro y de hecho hicieron un buen lunes-martes y mediocre miercoles y hoy ya....
> 
> creo que les daré mañana la última oportunidad, porque los gráficos indican up aún
> ...




Pues pinta mal, demasiadas noticias y ruido. Si mañana no cambia la cosa... mejor salir.


----------



## ane agurain (3 Abr 2014)

Las ofertas por Deoleo proponen ampliar mercado en EE UU y China | Empresas | Cinco Días

Todas las ofertas presentadas por Deoleo se sitúan por debajo de su precio en Bolsa,Andalucía. Expansión.com

El sector del aceite se moviliza para evitar el control italiano de Deoleo | AndalucÃ­a | EL PAÃS


----------



## sr.anus (3 Abr 2014)

Le va tan mal que se ha tenido que pasar al jb, yo me consuelo de las ultimas cornadas que me han dado a corto, con las subidas en la cartera de largisimo plazo.

p.D no entiendo un carajo a MM ¿subimos, bajamos? o es la señal de los 2000 sp


----------



## ane agurain (3 Abr 2014)

el ibex según las bandas 10.8xx por lo menos pero es que no ha hecho paradas... aún


----------



## juanfer (3 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Me equivoqué para posiciones a medio plazo.
> 
> Busco posiciones de tendencia alcista de +1 año para que Tontoro tenga que hacer las cuentas con su puta madre, y no lo veo al menos con los criterios de preservación del capital que requiero.
> 
> ...



Yo también pensaba que estábamos en un techo y he pérdido el tren de la subida.

Pero berni tardo 2 años desde que anuncio la QE3.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Yo también pensaba que estábamos en un techo y he pérdido el tren de la subida.
> 
> Pero berni tardo 2 años desde que anuncio la QE3.



Yo no lamento no estar en posiciones a medio plazo.

Nunca invierto en tendencias que no me creo. En estos casos me pongo la coraza y a preservar el capital.


----------



## Namreir (3 Abr 2014)

¿Por que creeis que estamos en la fase final del ciclo alcista del S&P?

Han conseguido la perfeccion, la capacidad de imprimir moneda a discreccion, pero sin que el nuevo dinero llegue a los trabajadores y que por lo tanto no suba el consumo y tener la inflacion controlada. Cada dia que pasa pueden ser mas ricos sin que la inflacion se vez afectada.

---------- Post added 03-abr-2014 at 23:46 ----------

No me sorprenderia ver el S&P por encima de los 3.000 en los proximos años. Evidentemente la burbuja estallara algun dia, pero ese dia puede tardar muchisimo en llegar.


----------



## bertok (3 Abr 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> ¿Por que creeis que estamos en la fase final del ciclo alcista del S&P?
> 
> Han conseguido la perfeccion, la capacidad de imprimir moneda a discreccion, pero sin que el nuevo dinero llegue a los trabajadores y que por lo tanto no suba el consumo y tener la inflacion controlada. Cada dia que pasa pueden ser mas ricos sin que la inflacion se vez afectada.



Tú lo acabas de decir.

Se justifica la extensión del ciclo como un nuevo paradigma, un nuevo oasis permanente, está vez será diferente y tal ......

Siempre que ha ocurrido así, la bomba estaba debajo de los pies y activada.


----------



## Montegrifo (3 Abr 2014)

Por aquí todos dándole caña a nuestro coleguita draghi, pero como quien no quiere la cosa, se está empezando a forjar una figura pública de autoridad europea que ya la quisieran muchos líderes para ellos mismos. 
Cuando la cosa se puso fea del todo, pegó un puñetazo en la mesa y por aquí vamos todavía, quien no lo tomara en serio en ese momento a estas alturas llevaría más puntos en contra que el jato.
Hoy, con un bloque político presionando y echándole a la desesperada población encima pidiéndole medidas contundentes, y por otro lado, la gran banca empujando para el lado contrario, ha saltado al ruedo y ha dicho eso de ... "quieto to er mundo que aquí mando yo" ... lo dicho, contundencia con mucha discreción.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Abr 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> ¿Por que creeis que estamos en la fase final del ciclo alcista del S&P?
> 
> Han conseguido la perfeccion, la capacidad de imprimir moneda a discreccion, pero sin que el nuevo dinero llegue a los trabajadores y que por lo tanto no suba el consumo y tener la inflacion controlada. Cada dia que pasa pueden ser mas ricos sin que la inflacion se vez afectada.
> 
> ...






Ahora te contesto.
antes, pese a las subidas de hoy











a ver bankia si rompe


OLE está en el límite de poder seguir subiendo, para ello mañana no debe perder los mínimos de hoy, si lo hace volvemos a bajista igual



NAT: menos que esto, agur







y otro que pinta que no hay que fiarse







hasta 0,271 nos podemos fiar.... más no creo


----------



## kenny220 (4 Abr 2014)

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Equipo de supervivencia.

Hola, muy buenas. Me decido a poner en venta este equipo de supervivencia debido a su desuso. El equipo está totalmente operativo y listo para su uso, consta de: - Máscara de gas GP-5 Soviética junto con su filtro LIMPIO y preparado para la función que le corresponde. - Cuchillo RUI de 31cm en perfecto estado, sin arañazos, y afilado de fábrica. - Fuego: pedernal de magnesio, cerillas antitormenta y cerillas normales. - Visibilidad: linterna led y prismáticos. - First Aid Kit grande. - Mochila MO

Lo dicho el mad max se acabó.:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## paulistano (4 Abr 2014)

Hoygan,les han ingresado dividendo de sabadell?

En bkt nada....


----------



## ane agurain (4 Abr 2014)




----------



## Montegrifo (4 Abr 2014)

como me aburro tanto, me he visto por fin el tan famoso vídeo de alierta haciendo de arrabal... y la verdad es que hay que hacer todo un ejercicio de autoconvencimiento para meter un duro en timofónica. Aunque por otro lado pienso que si se pueden permitir el lujo de tener a ese perla dando la cara es que esa gente se mea encima de quien se le ponga por delante


----------



## mpbk (4 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Yo no lamento no estar en posiciones a medio plazo.
> 
> Nunca invierto en tendencias que no me creo. En estos casos me pongo la coraza y a preservar el capital.



......los que invertimos en bolsa solo vemos una cosa: gráfico.

si no te crees la subida, aún mejor para que siga subiendo.

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 01:11 ----------




napartarra dijo:


> Según mi recien estrenada bola y en sincero *agradecimiento *a lo que he aprendido de este foro, les vaticino que ya acaba de empezar la fiesta para los osos en:
> 
> *IAG* (5.287), *MAP* (3.109)y *SAB* (2.325),
> 
> así que mañana cargando cortos se ha dicho.



cuidado con los cortos, este foro está lleno de enfermos pesimistas crónicos.


----------



## amago45 (4 Abr 2014)

Preapertura alcista del 0,4% para el Ralph 
Buenos dias!!!!!


----------



## paulistano (4 Abr 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Hoygan,les han ingresado dividendo de sabadell?
> 
> En bkt nada....



Ya está la platita en la cuenta:Aplauso:

G morning8:


----------



## Chila (4 Abr 2014)

morning people!!


----------



## ane agurain (4 Abr 2014)

buenos dias!!


----------



## Chila (4 Abr 2014)

Grande ane!!


----------



## Topongo (4 Abr 2014)

Y nuestras nuevas acciones de SAB?
A mi esas si que no me aparecen!
Además no ha abierto con GAP no?


----------



## jjsuamar (4 Abr 2014)

A los de ING con SAB. Os han ingresado algo?


----------



## Topongo (4 Abr 2014)

Auí uno con ING ayer me ingresaron el cent por acción.
de las nuevas acciones que en teoría eran hoy nada de nada...
Pero no se ha descontada nada en el titulo hoy no? a ver si estaba equivocado...
ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (4 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Grande ane!!



Esta no es coña:

Aguirre acusa de "machismo" a los agentes y sopesa denunciarles - Público.es

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 01:39 ----------

cementos y bankia a punto de romper resistencia de nuevo


cementos alguna nos lía intradía o algo, fijo


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Abr 2014)

Algo se mueve en Prisa... ha llegado a 0,454 esta mañana.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (4 Abr 2014)

Hispania os necesita !!

Comprad OLE !


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Abr 2014)

Parece que los leuros se gastaron todos ayer. Hoy no está aflorando mucha platita, de momento


----------



## ane agurain (4 Abr 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Hispania os necesita !!
> 
> Comprad OLE !



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...comprar-100-del-gigante-aceitero-espanol.html


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (4 Abr 2014)

Barrida de stops en EZE, o al menos espero que sólo sea eso...


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2014)

Psss... apunten...

Samsung Electronics Discovers Groundbreaking Method to Commercialize New Material for Electronics | Samsung Electronics Official Blog: Samsung Tomorrow

Samsung ha descubierto como fabricar cristales de grafeno "en masa"... 

Lo pongo entre comillas, porque supone un gran avance, pero no como para que a apartir de mañana empezemos a ver ordenadores de grafeno ni nada parecido...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Abr 2014)

Entro, me cago en mi mala sombra por haber vendido ABG con perdidas a 3 euros hace un mes, y me piro. 

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 10:53 ----------




atman dijo:


> Psss... apunten...
> 
> Samsung Electronics Discovers Groundbreaking Method to Commercialize New Material for Electronics | Samsung Electronics Official Blog: Samsung Tomorrow
> 
> ...



Si no lo hacen a partir de sintetizar grandes cantidades de carbón, me importa una #@?#@€!! con todo el respeto a Atman.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Abr 2014)

Bankinter peponeando como ella sola y LHA superando los 20 lauros con una alegría que para qué :Baile:

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 11:20 ----------

At the dark side JDG haciendo una caidita de Roma interesante. A ver si la recolocan antes del cierre.


----------



## IRobot (4 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Bankinter peponeando como ella sola y LHA superando los 20 lauros con una alegría que para qué :Baile:





Ha roto el moviento lateral de los dos últimos meses. Objeto alcista los 6.60.


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Abr 2014)

Robopoli ¿que broker usabas para acciones USA?
¿Se declaran aquí esas plusvalías?

Ya se que se ha tocado mil veces el tema pero no me acuerdo...


----------



## napartarra (4 Abr 2014)

mierda de volumen !


----------



## ane agurain (4 Abr 2014)

ntc tiene que superar el 0,279 para intentar algo intradía
si no.... hasta 0,271 o peor


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (4 Abr 2014)

Con 36.000k de negociación??
No se, no se


----------



## ane agurain (4 Abr 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Con 36.000k de negociación??
> No se, no se



el cuidata la sujeta, pero está haciendo una cuña con lado recto abajo en 0.273, con toques repetitivos, y por encima, maximos enlazados bajistas...

puede romper y tirarla abajo...

si no, el triángulo se diluye


no me fío un pelo



como de A3 que no supera los 12 y sigue en el canal bajista
y mediaset no pinta muy bien ahora mismo intradia


----------



## LÁNGARO (4 Abr 2014)

esto esta un poco aburrido, no??? se esta esperando a algo?


----------



## IRobot (4 Abr 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> esto esta un poco aburrido, no??? se esta esperando a algo?



Supongo que será la tasa de desempleo usano a las 14.30.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Abr 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Robopoli ¿que broker usabas para acciones USA?
> ¿Se declaran aquí esas plusvalías?
> 
> Ya se que se ha tocado mil veces el tema pero no me acuerdo...



Interactive Brokers. Tienen un depósito mínimo de $10.000 que luego puedes retirar. Las comisiones para transacciones de entre $3.000 y $5.000 sobre empresas "normales" en USA suele rondar $1 aunque si te vas a un OTC y compras 1.000 millones de acciones a 0,00000001 sube bastante la comisión.
Las plusvalías se declaran igualmente pero para el tema de dividendos cambia la forma de tributarlos. Si no me equivoco te retienen en origen un porcentaje (15%??) que luego es desgrabable en España pero el coste fiscal es el mismo que aquí. 
A lo mejor alguien está más ducho en el tratado de doble imposición que tenemos con USA a nivel de dividendos.

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 12:32 ----------




IRobot dijo:


> Supongo que será la tasa de desempleo usano a las 14.30.



Y el Non Farm Payrolls que es lo que da vidilla a esto el primer viernes de cada mes.


----------



## ... (4 Abr 2014)

Zeltia se va a los 3,2X en cuestión de semanas, avisados estáis :fiufiu:


----------



## Robopoli (4 Abr 2014)

Estos chinorris son muy grandes! 
China Finance Online : Profitable Last Q4 | 4-Traders
Stock Quote JRJC

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 12:41 ----------




Robopoli dijo:


> Estos chinorris son muy grandes!
> China Finance Online : Profitable Last Q4 | 4-Traders
> Stock Quote JRJC



Coño!!! No había visto como venía el premarket!!! :Baile::Baile::Baile:

Una pena que vendiera parte de mis posis hace unos días acongojado :ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (4 Abr 2014)

Gracias robopoli!!


----------



## romanrdgz (4 Abr 2014)

Confirmo que sigo teniendo los derechos de acciones de SAB en mi cuenta de IB desde ayer (pero aun no transformados en acciones. me pregunto si se podrán comprar).

Eso sí: el céntimo de dividendo no asoma por ningún lado.


----------



## jjsuamar (4 Abr 2014)

Si tenemos buen dato de paro ---> MTS puede ser su momento.


----------



## Robopoli (4 Abr 2014)

No entiendo... han salido ya los datos y están los premarket exactamente igual que antes de los datos?? Sería la primera vez vamos...


----------



## Hannibal (4 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> No entiendo... han salido ya los datos y están los premarket exactamente igual que antes de los datos?? Sería la primera vez vamos...



En Fcel no hay nada nuevo desde las 14.19, o se han caido los sistemas o no entiendo nada ::


----------



## Robopoli (4 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> En Fcel no hay nada nuevo desde las 14.19, o se han caido los sistemas o no entiendo nada ::



Parece que están empezando a reaccionar ahora y están tirando ligeramente al alza. 
De todas formas lo importante como siempre el cierre que ya sabemos con qué facilidad le dan la vuelta los cabr*nes.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2014)

Pues ahora sí que vamos a tener los 1898... parece que vamos a abrir ahí... atentitos...


----------



## jopitxujo (4 Abr 2014)

Me salgo de Deoleo, no me gusta lo que está haciendo estos últimos días y hay demasiado ruido alrededor. Palmando un 10% aunque no es mucha pasta.


----------



## Zetaperro (4 Abr 2014)

Dato de paro peor de lo esperado y el Ibex en máximos intradía. 

Paren esto que yo me bajo. Está más trucado que el RedBull de Vettel.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2014)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Dato de paro peor de lo esperado y el Ibex en máximos intradía.
> 
> Paren esto que yo me bajo. Está más trucado que el RedBull de Vettel.



Sí, pero han revisado los dos datos anteriores y han mejorado.


----------



## jaialro (4 Abr 2014)

Zetaperro dijo:


> Dato de paro peor de lo esperado y el Ibex en máximos intradía.
> 
> Paren esto que yo me bajo. Está más trucado que el RedBull de Vettel.



El día que empiece de verdad el tapering( no la mierda de ahora), lo de 2009 va a ser un juego de niños comparado con lo que vendrá.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2014)




----------



## torrefacto (4 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


>



Serán en Mayo ?? ::


----------



## MarketMaker (4 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Pues ahora sí que vamos a tener los 1898... parece que vamos a abrir ahí... atentitos...



Ese atentitos ha sonado a Neil Flanders !!!


----------



## IRobot (4 Abr 2014)

Artículo de Rankia para los que llevan Imtech:

Valor en Royal Imtech (IM) tras el turnaround - Rankia


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ese atentitos ha sonado a Neil Flanders !!!



Eso pretendía...


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2014)

Oro, petróleo e índices todo al alza al unísono :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Oro, petróleo e índices todo al alza al unísono :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Las gowex bajando, seguro que lo hacen para llamar la atención.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2014)

there we go!! a ver si hoy me dejan algo...

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 15:37 ----------

I bleed it out, digging deeper just to throw it away...

[YOUTUBE]jmSIGT31_-c[/YOUTUBE]


Stops puestos....a ver si así se anima... ::


MM... ¿a donde decía usted que quería que le invitara a comer?


----------



## bonobubble (4 Abr 2014)

Yo llevo unas pocas imtech


----------



## Montegrifo (4 Abr 2014)

Liquidez total salvo mi cartera LP con telarañas. Hay mucho q estudiar este fin de semana


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Abr 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ese atentitos ha sonado a Neil Flanders !!!



Yo solo conozco a Ned,del primo no tenia referencias ::







Coño con anarrosa,esta no es la accion que yo conocia ::


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2014)

pobre gacelerio , ya se dijo que no subiríamos mas :abajo:


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Abr 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ese atentitos ha sonado a Neil Flanders !!!



han empezado ya los osos ??

señor leoncillo hablenos .........


----------



## jopitxujo (4 Abr 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo solo conozco a Ned,del primo no tenia referencias ::
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Las carboneras si que han empezado un poco cachondas, a ver cuanto les dura.


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> there we go!! a ver si hoy me dejan algo...
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 15:37 ----------
> 
> ...




Grande!!!!!!


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2014)

Os invito a escuchar con mucha calma y amplias reservas de palomitas este audio cuyo titular ya lo dice todo: *Economía de chistera*

Economía de chistera - Economía Directa 3-4-2014 en mp3 (03/04 a las 10:27:06) 01:17:03 2988181 - iVoox

En un momento del audio, JC Barba hace referencia al que creo que es el único dato que nos va a valer para ver la evolución del empleo en Expaña: Empleo equivalente a tiempo completo.

Dice que en el último periodo (no recuerdo si el ejercicio completo o el trimestre) había aumentado 12.000 empleos completos equivalentes y que las masa salarial había seguido cayendo con fuerza. Ya sabemos que *significa precariedad y empobrecimiento*.

La situación de la economía expañola es quiebra completa y absoluta. Para tan magros y decepcionantes resultados que no equivalen más que a una estabilización, han tenido que hipotecar las vidas de millones de expañoles durante varias décadas







El que no tenga un Plan B es directamente gilipollas.


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Abr 2014)

Que le ha pasado al SP?
Menudo tobogán, alguna noticia tonta o un tonto dandole al botón equivocado?


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2014)

Video - Black Gold: Can Coal Cut Poverty? Peabody Energy CEO Gregory Boyce at ECO:nomics Conference - WSJ.com

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 14:11 ----------


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2014)

le ha ido de un pelo, que no me hayan vuelto a cerrar a cero...

Venga, ya hemos jugado a los fibos y a las medias... ahora... déjenlo caer con tranquilidad...

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 16:16 ----------

buaa.. el ibex saliendo como un cohete...


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2014)

Para esta noche

[YOUTUBE]jlH2ELLNHtw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## economistadebar (4 Abr 2014)

Sube que te sube.


----------



## ... (4 Abr 2014)

economistadebar dijo:


> Sube que te sube.



Las subidas en el Ibex son inversamente proporcionales a la actividad de este hilo :XX:


----------



## economistadebar (4 Abr 2014)

Esta raro hoy las bolsas y España pagando menos que EEUU en bonos a 5 años ,lastima que hoy sea viernes,me aburro los sabados y los domingos sin guano.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Abr 2014)

economistadebar dijo:


> Esta raro hoy las bolsas y España pagando menos que EEUU en bonos a 5 años ,lastima que hoy sea viernes,me aburro los sabados y los domingos sin guano.



Lo más raro de las bolsas hoy es que suba un 8% anarrosa, eso SÍ que es raro.
Sabemos los que seguimos dentro que una flor no hace primavera pero todo camino empieza con un primer paso....


----------



## Namreir (4 Abr 2014)

Los 12.000 del Ibex se pueden terminar quedando cortos. El bono a 10 años se va por debajo del 3%. La banca va a subir como la espuma. Lo divertido empezara cuando todo se vaya a tomar por culo. Pero eso puede tardar. Y mucho. Cuanto mas tarde, mayor sera el espectaculo.


----------



## mpbk (4 Abr 2014)

que pasa pringaos

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ue-pena-se-a-11200-a-subir-aguachurrooss.html

largos ibex y a correr.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2014)




----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (4 Abr 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Lo más raro de las bolsas hoy es que suba un 8% anarrosa, eso SÍ que es raro.
> Sabemos los que seguimos dentro que una flor no hace primavera pero todo camino empieza con un primer paso....









Por si no se aprecia anr esta en la parte superior del canal, si lo rompe bueno si no...


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (4 Abr 2014)

Pero que demonios le pasa hoy al carbón? hay alguna noticia relevante?

Ojalá acierte el pepino!:Aplauso:


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pero que demonios le pasa hoy al carbón? hay alguna noticia relevante?
> 
> Ojalá acierte el pepino!:Aplauso:



Si la cosa es como me parece... creo que estamos en aquello que Janus dijo "in illo tempore..." pero va para largo... los que estamos largos, mejor lo vemos con esceptimismo y nos ocupamos de otras cosas...

Rusia podría tener algo que ver en toda esta mandanga? Lo digo por las empresas donde se ven meneos...


----------



## Tio Masclet (4 Abr 2014)

JJJ ¿Por dónde anda usted?
Desvele la fecha exacta del cierre del Gap 9450. Sé que sólo usted lo sabe.
Por cierto, to parriba. Amos alcistillas!!!!!


----------



## Robopoli (4 Abr 2014)

Vengo hago un poquito de facepalm y me voy :ouch::ouch::ouch:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (4 Abr 2014)

Que digo yo que la venta preventiva de las sabadell la dejamos para otro día.... 

Tanto alcistismo me mosquea.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2014)

Algunos valores tecnológicos son un drama, con vuelta clarísimas y dolorosas para aquellos empecinados en aguantar posiciones

Pandora, Yelp, Amazon, ...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Ese atentitos ha sonado a Neil Flanders !!!



Neil? Armstrong? Permaban ya!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## MarketMaker (4 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Neil? Armstrong? Permaban ya!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Bueno me pueden dar una segunda oportunidad, por haber tenido la suerte de acertar punto de giro en SP


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno me pueden dar una segunda oportunidad, por haber tenido la suerte de acertar punto de giro en SP



Venga hombre, lo suyo no tiene mérito... tienen esta app para controlar el S&P....









Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 17:45 ----------

Por cierto, tengo unos informes de JPM sobre el carbón, hago este finde un resumen. 90 € para la versión en color....

Y escarbando con frutos vamos 
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## IRobot (4 Abr 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Ha roto el moviento lateral de los dos últimos meses. Objeto alcista los 6.60.



Bankinter al final ha cerrado en máximos de 6.50. Casi llega al objetivo en un sólo día... ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2014)

Por cierto MM, ¿Sigue entrando pasta de fuera en los US?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## egarenc (4 Abr 2014)

he decidido vivir peligrosamente....dentro de Tesco a 2,87p


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Abr 2014)

Estamos de gratis

El último que cierre la puerta y pague las copas, en una ¿semana?


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Venga hombre, lo suyo no tiene mérito... tienen esta app para controlar el S&P....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dame la cuenta y te envío 80 napos por ser Tito Bertok ::


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno me pueden dar una segunda oportunidad, por haber tenido la suerte de acertar punto de giro en SP










Y de propina el amago de ayer que queriendo o sin querer, tambien pudo haber dejado unos duros... de no ser por la malsana avaricia... pero eso no es culpa suya...


----------



## Topongo (4 Abr 2014)

sabadelianos la semana que viene la tenemos interesante con la pelea en los 40. Siblos superamos creo que tocará conga buena durante un tiempo. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Dame la cuenta y te envío 80 napos por ser Tito Bertok ::



Napos no euritozzzzzz 

Lo que se me ha quedado es aumento de consumo de alemanes y japos por el cierre de nucleares. Son 16 pag o a así, lo leo tranquilo y posteo un resumencillo

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## IRobot (4 Abr 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Bueno me pueden dar una segunda oportunidad, por haber tenido la suerte de acertar punto de giro en SP





atman dijo:


> Y de propina el amago de ayer que queriendo o sin querer, tambien pudo haber dejado unos duros... de no ser por la malsana avaricia... pero eso no es culpa suya...



Buena forma de acabar la semana. Buen fin de semana a todos y que lo disfruten ustedes.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2014)

Ya estamos pa cerrar el primer gap pendiente... a ver si los demás tambien se dejan...

Con el ajuste que está haciendo el Nasdaq el resto ya podía estirarse un poco más... 

como decía, malsana avaricia... 


a ver como va el juego, porque con esta bajada nos vuelven a meter en el lateral que hemos llevado todo marzo... si volvemos a la parte baja de ese canal... :baba: 

El reclamo está ahí... pero de momento yo diría que no han roto nada.


----------



## mpbk (4 Abr 2014)

dentro a3media, c.portland y ence, 5k cada uno.

chicharretesss


----------



## decloban (4 Abr 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Lo divertido empezara cuando todo se vaya a tomar por culo. Pero eso puede tardar. Y mucho. Cuanto mas tarde, mayor sera el espectaculo.



Como si no se pudiese ganar dinero en bolsa con tendencia bajista.


----------



## mpbk (4 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> dentro a3media, c.portland y ence, 5k cada uno.
> 
> chicharretesss



soy robin hood


----------



## Ajetreo (4 Abr 2014)

No entiendo nada,,,, Hasta dónde van a bajar los futuros del SP?????


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> soy robin hood



Emmm... está el tema sensible... ¿vale? Pues eso.


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> No entiendo nada,,,, Hasta dónde van a bajar los futuros del SP?????



Hasta que salten los stops, por supuesto 

...

y luego rebota


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2014)

La tarde es joven... ¿nos animamos a cerrar el siguiente gap en 1857???

¿que si me parece que es mucho pedir...? Pues... no sé... pregúntele al Nasdaq... ::


----------



## sr.anus (4 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> La tarde es joven... ¿nos animamos a cerrar el siguiente gap en 1857???



yo creo que ya hemos visto minimos de la sesion en el sp



p.d y me acabo de poner largo, por eso no te preocupes atman, que caerá ::


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> yo creo que ya hemos visto minimos de la sesion en el sp
> 
> 
> 
> p.d y me acabo de poner largo, por eso no te preocupes atman, que caerá ::




Yo hubiera esperado a ver si hacía un doble suelo... mire que hoy la cossssaaa....


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> No entiendo nada,,,, Hasta dónde van a bajar los futuros del SP?????



Están en 1872 .... mientras no pierdan los 1740 no significa nada.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Están en 1872 .... mientras no pierdan los 1740 no significa nada.



Hombreee... no juegue usted con los sentimientos de este pobre ositooo.... :XX:

Creo que si llegamos a visitar los 1840 (y ni siquiera hoy...) ya podemos estar felices...

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 19:37 ----------

mire, igual ahora ese largo... a ver que pasa... pero stops pegaditos que hoy todavía está por ver si tiran con bala...

por otro lado... hoy al menos no le veo mucho recorrido hacia arriba...


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Hombreee... no juegue usted con los sentimientos de este pobre ositooo.... :XX:
> 
> Creo que si llegamos a visitar los 1840 (y ni siquiera hoy...) ya podemos estar felices...
> 
> ...



El exceso de la pauta de precios es insostenible en el corto plazo pero para el medio plazo necesitamos un mínimo decreciente para poder empezar a hablar de algo más serio ....


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2014)

ni PePe ni PeSOE dijo:


> Pero que demonios le pasa hoy al carbón? hay alguna noticia relevante?
> 
> Ojalá acierte el pepino!:Aplauso:




well deserved


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2014)

Monsieur Anus, ¿sigue largo?


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Abr 2014)




----------



## vmmp29 (4 Abr 2014)

muy bien MarKetMarket un segundo push y giro (eran 40-50 puntos


----------



## sr.anus (4 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Monsieur Anus, ¿sigue largo?



entre con poquito y cfd por debajo de 1870 huyo


p.d: y fin, soy el jato en persona, voy a tener que ponerme a lavar platos para poder pagar las cañas de esta noche))


----------



## MarketMaker (4 Abr 2014)

Qué inesperada barrida HDP!!!!!::


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2014)

típica trampa atrapagacelas :: cierre europedo en to lo alto , entonces los índices gringos guanean de lo lindo y ya tenemos a toda gacela viviente en el cepo , va a ser una carnicería del cagalse


----------



## MarketMaker (4 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> típica trampa atrapagacelas :: cierre europedo en to lo alto , entonces los índices gringos guanean de lo lindo y ya tenemos a toda gacela viviente en el cepo , va a ser una carnicería del cagalse



Lástima que ni ha olido por donde le venían las collejas, si no, se hace famoso y rico. Lástima, pero la próxima seguro que moja )


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Lástima que ni ha olido por donde le venían las collejas, si no, se hace famoso y rico. Lástima, pero la próxima seguro que moja )



que dices copon , servidor ha acumulado mas y mas cortos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2014)

La verdad es que así se las ponían a Felipe II. 
Muchas gracias de nuevo, MM.


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Monsieur Anus, ¿sigue largo?



Yes, I am.


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Abr 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Yes, I am.



Abuelo,el sonotone!! )::


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2014)

Peabody Energy: Why Cowen Thinks It’s Worth Buying - Stocks To Watch - Barrons.com


----------



## vmmp29 (4 Abr 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Qué inesperada barrida HDP!!!!!::



eran 40_50 puntos MM....... luego a pre 2000

y deme un thanks::


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2014)

Las carboneras ya se han comido +50% de la subida máxima de hoy ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (4 Abr 2014)

yo tengo algunas preguntas para MM, si quiere, claro.

- La fuga de activos, puede darse también de nasdaq a SP?
- Esta purga prevista, hasta qué nivel dura?


mientras peix,watt,plug -7%


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Las carboneras ya se han comido +50% de la subida máxima de hoy ienso:ienso:ienso:



Toma, claro, es que el dia no acompaña nada, desgraciadamente...

y en el caso de anarrosa no es cierto porque lo máximo que ha llevado a sido un +8% y ahora está en un +5%. 
No nos hagas mala prensa bertok primer aviso 8:


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Abr 2014)

A mi anarrosa todavia me debe el -12% de aquel dia...un triste 4% no es suficiente,no olvido ::


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Abr 2014)

Gacelas en el barro...mola

Dándole emoción a esto.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Abr 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> A mi anarrosa todavia me debe el -12% de aquel dia...un triste 4% no es suficiente,no olvido ::



Ya te digo que te lo devuelva antes de finales de año. ¿Apostamos algo? 8:


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Gacelas en el barro...mola
> 
> Dándole emoción a esto.



huele a masacre :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ApoloCreed (4 Abr 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ya te digo que te lo devuelva antes de finales de año. ¿Apostamos algo? 8:



No podria ser antes del verano? Me conozco y soy de dedo facil 

Bueno,la verdad es que a mi tambien me parece lo mas probable,pero si lo hace cuando este en 2$ para entonces lo mismo el gozo no seria igual...


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> huele a masacre :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



una masacre del cagalse


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Abr 2014)

Ahora Pepon abre la chequera...ya verás


----------



## muertoviviente (4 Abr 2014)

ese after to guapo , un poco mas y abrimos con gap a la baja el lunes :Aplauso:


----------



## MarketMaker (4 Abr 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Me he expresado regular...tendencia alcista clara, pero en 1898 se han colocado ventas, aún no sabemos de que envergadura, . Mejor explicado es un punto de recorrido, 40-50 según se ejecuten o sea un simple reclamo para barrer cortos.



Las ventas colocadas eran de volumen importante, casi recorrido completo.
Podemos empezar a cortar grifo, ahora amplio en unos minutos.


El dinero es como el agua (por eso lo de liquidez) . Puede ir en cualquier dirección donde encuentre un camino para pasar. Normalmente, como todos saben, commodities, pero no se hace asco a nada y puede haber diversificación a sectores defensivos o de probable crecimiento.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Yes, I am.



And some corsairs too: X6 || X0

Here we go!


_Si permite que Cristo guarde sus labios, todo lo que diga ha de beneficiar a otras personas. Usted debe animar y fortalecer espiritualmente a las demás personas (Efesios 4.29).​_


----------



## Sin_Perdón (4 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> And some corsairs too: X6 || X0
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> ...



No me joas que has entrado en el coal? :8:


----------



## MarketMaker (4 Abr 2014)

1873(c) damos apoyo a largos.


Cuidado que está peligroso. Se tantea el mercado.

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 20:59 ----------

Y les dejo que me voy de la lengua en demasía.

Suerte señores.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Las ventas colocadas eran de volumen importante, casi recorrido completo.
> Podemos empezar a cortar grifo, ahora amplio en unos minutos.
> 
> 
> El dinero es como el agua (por eso lo de liquidez) . Puede ir en cualquier dirección donde encuentre un camino para pasar. Normalmente, como todos saben, commodities, pero no se hace asco a nada y puede haber diversificación a sectores defensivos o de probable crecimiento.




Ais!Ais! que los metales está _to _baratos y no le digo _ná _de las petroleras brasileñas.... compre como si no hubiera mañana, compre!!!!

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 21:01 ----------




Sin_Perdón dijo:


> No me joas que has entrado en el coal? :8:



Chavaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaal que aqui _semos _unos veteranos de sacar (y perder) pasta en carboneras!!!! ::


----------



## ane agurain (4 Abr 2014)

vean dónde estamos en ANR (el de abajo es ampliado)


nota, hemos dejado el gap abierto


----------



## Pepitoria (4 Abr 2014)

Esas velas se caen de blandas

Pepon muestrate o este finde no hay Joselitos


----------



## ane agurain (4 Abr 2014)

el nasdaq a punto a punto de dar entrada...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2014)

A riesgo de comerme un owned....








Este finde comento en el barco


----------



## Robopoli (4 Abr 2014)

Haber si no hacen la púa con el nasdaq pero parece que se está enfriando...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (4 Abr 2014)

Why Alpha Natural Resources (ANR) Stock Is ClimbingToday - TheStreet


LEs dejo que voy a ver a Ragnar Lothbrok!!!!!!! bloodbath incoming!!!


----------



## ane agurain (4 Abr 2014)

Amazon cae 2,4%; está un 20% por debajo de máximos 52 semanas
EE.UU.: Pandora cae 4,8%; está un 30% por debajo de máximos 52 semanas
EE.UU.: Tesla sufre su mayor caída en el año ante noticias política verde Calif.


----------



## atman (4 Abr 2014)

Pues nada... llego, abro el ordenata y vendo la mitad 1897-1866. Así por las buenas, oiga...

No sé como agradecérselo, MM...


----------



## bertok (4 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Amazon cae 2,4%; está un 20% por debajo de máximos 52 semanas
> EE.UU.: Pandora cae 4,8%; está un 30% por debajo de máximos 52 semanas
> EE.UU.: Tesla sufre su mayor caída en el año ante noticias política verde Calif.



y Yelp ....

Están masacrando a unos cuantos valores sin apenas un movimiento importante en el NASDAQ.

Es un claro ejemplo de lo que va a ocurrir cuando los giros sean más amplios y consistentes.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Abr 2014)

al cierre el nasdaq me dice que no ha acabado, que prudencia, que se puede caer más, y que las divergencias no son acusadas aún







yo hasta que no viese una vela "sola" fuera de las bandas, no me metía a saco
si nos fijamos en estas bandas, justo cuando el mercado alcista cumple 5 años y una semana, se giran, diciendo que es bajista (de momento)

:8:
por cierto, que hemos parado en el 61.80 de la última subida ::














esperemos la opinión de MM


----------



## C.BALE (4 Abr 2014)

Echadle un ojo a este post:

1ª SICAV nacida en las redes sociales

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/bolsa-e-inversiones/521802-1-sicav-nacida-redes-sociales.html


----------



## mpbk (4 Abr 2014)

he cerrado cortos amazon, mastercard y etrade.

va a pagar swap su mama.


----------



## ane agurain (4 Abr 2014)

y estos son los niveles fibos de caídas desde soportes importantes, tomando como máximo el de hace 1 mes del nasdaq, vemos que estamos actualmente en el 61,80 de la última curva y en el 23,60 de la penúltima subida

suficiente para rebotar?


si la tirasen más aún:
podríamos irnos al triple nivel ese entre 3960-4000 (con un doble suelo que ya hemos hecho antes)












y como es finde, la noticia curiosa:
Boarding Ring: Â¿Gafas antimareo? | Tendencias 360 | Nauta 360


la noticia finde: 
Protagoniza su primer desnudo completo en 'Under the skin', que se estrena hoy en EEUU
Scarlett, la morena m?s sexy | loc | EL MUNDO


----------



## Janus (4 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> And some corsairs too: X6 || X0
> 
> Here we go!
> 
> ...



Dale zambomba.

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 22:49 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> vean dónde estamos en ANR (el de abajo es ampliado)
> 
> 
> nota, hemos dejado el gap abierto



no me seas macarra con los ejes logarítmicos que son del pasado. Mejor las ACI y una paella de ellas lo petan hacia arriba so far.

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 22:51 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A riesgo de comerme un owned....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo la veo en 28 usd.

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 22:52 ----------




bertok dijo:


> y Yelp ....
> 
> Están masacrando a unos cuantos valores sin apenas un movimiento importante en el NASDAQ.
> 
> Es un claro ejemplo de lo que va a ocurrir cuando los giros sean más amplios y consistentes.



poco habláis de linkin (aca LinkedIn).

---------- Post added 04-abr-2014 at 22:56 ----------

Ya empiezan a tope a decir que habrá demanda etc..., que si algunos países en desarrollo, que si el switch del thermal por el elevado precio del gas ............... lo están preparando. Lo pueden meter algo hacia abajo para despistar a los torpes pero en el largo es ganador y vamos a ganar pasta en elevadas proporciones.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Abr 2014)

ya, del pasado... pero funcionan en anr


----------



## jaialro (5 Abr 2014)

El dia que peten las bolsa, lo del 2009 va a ser un cuento de niños comparado con lo que vendrá.


----------



## mpbk (5 Abr 2014)

jaialro dijo:


> El dia que peten las bolsa, lo del 2009 va a ser un cuento de niños comparado con lo que vendrá.



aun falta y lo sabes.

el dia que pete, si sigo en este foro ya avisaré,

queda ver el dow por encima de 20k.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2014)

Janus, tu pides un X7, yo me conformo con un X6 

Si el carbón lo va a petar, 
compañías como esta debemos vigilar 








Business Summary 
Advanced Emissions Solutions, Inc., together with its subsidiaries, provides environmental technologies and specialty chemicals to the coal-burning electric power generation industry primarily in the United States. It operates through three segments: Refined Coal, Emission Control, *and CO2 Capture*. The company develops and markets refined coal technologies, including leasing of refined coal facilities for control of nitrous oxides and mercury. It also engages in the development and sale of systems, field testing, chemicals, and services primarily related to control of emissions of mercury, acid gases, sulfur dioxide, and particulate matter for coal and solid fuel fired boilers primarily used in electric generation. In addition, the company is involved in the research and development of carbon dioxide capture technology through contracts supported by the Department of Energy and industry participants; and development of a technology that allows coal to be burned with lower mercury emissions. Further, it sells coal; supplies emissions control systems, including powdered activated carbon injection systems and dry sorbent injection systems to control sulfur dioxide, sulfur trioxide, and hydrogen chloride; offers flue gas conditioning systems; and licenses technology and provides consulting services. The company was founded in 1996 and is based in Highlands Ranch, Colorado.

Key Statistics


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2014)

*Adivina, adivinanza...*


----------



## ane agurain (5 Abr 2014)

bertok sal de dentro de atman


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2014)

OYEEEEES

Estoy haciendo unos números y me hace falta saber (a groso modo) Ibi, impuesto act inmo y gastos comunidad garajes.

Con ejemplos orientativos me valdria 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Hannibal (5 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> OYEEEEES
> 
> Estoy haciendo unos números y me hace falta saber (a groso modo) Ibi, impuesto act inmo y gastos comunidad garajes.
> 
> ...



Hombre, el ibi depende del ayuntamiento, y los gastos de la comunidad para garajes suelen ser pequeños pero depende del nº de plazas en total. Un rango normal sería de 10 a 15€/mes. Claro que no es lo mismo una comunidad nueva que una vieja donde pueda haber derramas por filtraciones en las tuberias de garajes, etc.

Lo de impuestos act. inmo. no sé si te refieres a impuestos de una SL con actividad inmobiliaria, o simplemente lo que hay que pagar al comprar un piso, que suele ser el 11-12% dependiendo de la CCAA. 

Ah, pero primero consulta las tablas de valor de propiedad de tu CCAA, porque ya he leído varios casos de gente que compra un piso por, digamos, 100.000€ pero luego viene Montoro y le dice que como en las tablas esa vivienda está valorada en 150.000€, tiene que pagar impuestos correspondientes a esa cifra (+ el recargo por pagarlo con retraso, of course)


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2014)

Ya sabe, basta que haya un día de bajada para que los escenarios cataclísmicos broten como setas...

Aquí en diario.







---------- Post added 05-abr-2014 at 12:14 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> OYEEEEES
> 
> Estoy haciendo unos números y me hace falta saber (a groso modo) Ibi, impuesto act inmo y gastos comunidad garajes.
> 
> ...



Gastos garaje en uno que tengo, 240 euros/año y de Ibi "creo" recordar que 140.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2014)

Hannibal thnsk

El impuesto me refiero al que le tengo que pagar a tontoro por las plusvies del alquiler.



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Hannibal (5 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hannibal thnsk
> 
> El impuesto me refiero al que le tengo que pagar a tontoro por las plusvies del alquiler.



¿En serio va a declarar el alquiler de un garaje? Creo que no conozco a nadie que lo haga ::::

Sobre el ibi de mi garaje (yo no lo tengo alquilado, yo aparco ahi ) recuerdo la cifra total con el zulo, pero el garaje suelto no recuerdo cuánto era. Juraría que no llega a 100€; pero igualmente como dije, no es lo mismo Madrid que Granada que supongo que es su caso.


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2014)

Hägase una SOCIMI piratón, paga 0 en sociedades y el 19% por los dividendos.

Hanibal, aquí en bizkaia la hacienda foral hizo una barrida de los alquiler de garajes... creo recordar que de aquellos que tuvieran más de dos parcelas.

Y porque no quisieron ir más allá. Si es que es muy fácil... saben si usted tiene coche y cuantos tiene y saben cuantas parcelas tiene. Si parcelas>coches, visita a la parcela, si está ocupada, presunción de rentas, interesess y multa por la antigüedad de la parcela, 4 años máximo. Luego te proponen una bonificación del 50% si no les das más dolores de cabeza y pagas sin chistar... y listo.


----------



## Hannibal (5 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Hägase una SOCIMI piratón, paga 0 en sociedades y el 19% por los dividendos.



Pues cuando se puso por aquí, yo lo miré por curiosidad pero desde luego es como las Sicav, no está para todos los bolsillos: hacen falta mínimo 5 minoyes en inmuebles, además de que deben salir al MAB o eso entiendo yo en este artículo: Qu? son las Socimis y c?mo funcionan,Sector inmobiliario. Expansi?n.com


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2014)

A ver estoy haciendo una tablilla intentando meter todos los gastos y demñas.







He de investigar algo más sobre los datos a meter, pero de momento no tiene muy buena pinta :no:


Tb he de repasar si estoy haciendo las cuentas bien


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2014)

La necesidad de capital sí la sabía, no la cantidad exacta pero vamos... lo que no sabía era la obligación de estar en el MAB... total que lo que no gastas por un lado lo gastas por el otro...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2014)

Por lo de los cinco millones no hay prioblema. Voy a comprar todas las plazas de garaje de Graná!, será por pasta.... :ouch:


----------



## Hannibal (5 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> A ver estoy haciendo una tablilla intentando meter todos los gastos y demñas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Se olvida de un punto importantísimo. Está valorando la plaza de garaje como si fuera inversión en maquinaria y analiza el rendimiento como si tuviera una vida útil limitada.

No voy a decirle que "siempre lo podrá vender" y que "seguro que le gana dinero con la operación además" :: pero desde luego que es posible si se elige bien. Obviamente no es lo mismo comprar una plaza de garaje en algún barrio nuevo donde cada zulo tiene su garaje incorporado y las calles están vacías, que en el casco urbano de calles estrechas donde el ratio zulos/garaje es más bien cercano a cero.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2014)

Hannibal, el sitio es bueno, cerca de juzgados, registro civil, hospitales.

Y lo valoro así pq pudiera ser que el ayuntamiento te lo diese por un periodo limitado (p.ej 20 años)

Por cierto...en el centro hay infinitos garajes???? ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> bertok sal de dentro de atman



está a huevo :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Hannibal (5 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hannibal, el sitio es bueno, cerca de juzgados, registro civil, hospitales.
> 
> Y lo valoro así pq pudiera ser que el ayuntamiento te lo diese por un periodo limitado (p.ej 20 años)
> 
> ...



Si son plazas de estas semipúblicas del ayuntamiento por un período limitado, personalmente creo que no compensa casi nunca. Que se lo pregunten a los del Gamonal :XX:

Ya en serio, como ya conocemos a los políticos y hoy dicen una cosa y mañana la contraria, como en las renovables, yo no metería un duro en algo que mañana te puedan cambiar las condiciones. Seguridad jurídica y tal.

Y por cierto, claro que no hay infinitos aparcamientos. Pero si hay 10 garajes por 100 zulos, es un 10% o un ratio 1 a 10, que no es tan lejano de cero


----------



## Tono (5 Abr 2014)

Pirata, yo tengo una plaza de garaje en propiedad y dos coches. 
Podría haber comprado sin problemas una 2ª plaza en mi garaje, 9000€ me pedían -las copramos por 12500€- pero después de echar cuentas me sale mejor alquilado.
Pago por alquiler 36€ al mes (y gracias, porque es un vecino majo no le pido rebaja ya que hay plazas vacías por las que piden menos).
Por mi plaza en propiedad pago anualmente 90€ de comunidad, 110€ de seguro, 45 de IBI y aproximadamente otros 100 de derramas extras (averías, un vándalo que un fin de semana revienta a patadas los láseres de los automatismos, o fuerzan la puerta o las cerraduras los ladrones, o hay que arreglar unas filtraciones de agua o cambiar los motores de la extractora de gases, limpiezas extras porque algunos coches han perdido aceite, etc).

Tener propiedades hoy en día es una ruina (casi tanto como comprar acciones de carboneras o petrobrás-ileiras).

----------
edito: se me olvidaba comentar que cada vez tenemos más morosos en la comunidad de garajes lo que nos obliga a pagar por ellos en las derramas extra 
(y de embargar las plazas por el juzgado ni se nos ocurre que no hay a quien vendérselas después)


----------



## ane agurain (5 Abr 2014)

36 euros al mes?

chollo. aquí es imposible encontrar menos de 72


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2014)

Las propiedades van a ser de millonarios por los costes que llevarán ..... como en otros países de europa


----------



## Tono (5 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 36 euros al mes?
> 
> chollo. aquí es imposible encontrar menos de 72



para una población de 10000 almas donde sobra sitio para aparcar está más que bien (por 30€ andará el alquiler medio)

Bertok, ya que anda por ahí le comentaré que la cartera a la que usted le daba su más sentido pésame hace dos meses, hoy tiene unas plusvis de 5 cifras (y el primer nº no es un 1).


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> para una población de 10000 almas donde sobra sitio para aparcar está más que bien (por 30€ andará el alquiler medio)
> 
> Bertok, ya que anda por ahí le comentaré que la cartera a la que usted le daba su más sentido pésame hace dos meses, hoy tiene unas plusvis de 5 cifras (y el primer nº no es un 1).



Créeme que celebro que te vaya bien con esa cartera de inversión.

Expaña necesita de existosos inversores para que la recaudación suba porque si esperamos a las rentas de trabajo :ouch::ouch::ouch:

Al menos esos 5.000 napos que pondrás al uso del bien común, confío que serán bien usados ::::::

No permitas que se te vuelva la cartera en contra, contamos con esos impuestos ::::::


----------



## Montegrifo (5 Abr 2014)

Si va a ser una concesión de 20 años no me salen las cuentas. Aún poniéndonos en el escenario positivo entiendo que no merece la pena el riesgo para la rentabilidad. Por no hablar de la pega de andar detrás de un alquiler, buscar nuevo inquilino, y demás para poca cantidad porque aunque el porcentaje terminara saliendo bien, la cantidad de beneficio en términos absolutos es muy baja para los inconvenientes que puede causar.
Si fuera en propiedad y con miras a largo plazo, esa es muy buena zona y con no perderle dinero terminaría compensando.


----------



## ane agurain (5 Abr 2014)

Cuánto es el dinero de una parcela a 20 años, metido a plazo fijo o un fondo rentable malillo?


----------



## Tono (5 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Créeme que celebro que te vaya bien con esa cartera de inversión.
> 
> Expaña necesita de existosos inversores para que la recaudación suba porque si esperamos a las rentas de trabajo :ouch::ouch::ouch:
> 
> ...



¿impuestos?
Encantado los pago y que todos los disfrutemos.
no se preocupe, ya he recogido la 3ª parte de las plusvis con lo que algo me quedará si se da la vuelta el IBEX.

Lo digo para animarlo, porque lleva pensándoselo desde que el IBEX estaba a 7000 y cuando quiera reaccionar se le va a pasar el arroz.


----------



## Janus (5 Abr 2014)

andáis vendiendo .................. cuando lo que hay que hacer es quemarlo en el carbón.

[YOUTUBE]ulx1qCTAS8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## atman (5 Abr 2014)

Imagínense que encontramos una forma fácil y rápida de convertir carbón en otras cosas... por ejemplo... diamantes...

https://www6.slac.stanford.edu/news/2014-03-27-science-bling-turning-graphite-diamond.aspx


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2014)




----------



## atman (5 Abr 2014)

Antes puse un escenario bajista para el SP y ahora para compensar les dejo el enlace al pronóstico que hace Bulkowski.

http://thepatternsite.com/Blog.html#P7

Anyway, what is shown in the figure is a throwback to the top of the triangle. A throwback happens 54% of the time, according to my book, Encyclopedia of Chart Patterns, Second Edition

When a throwback completes, price resumes rising 65% of the time. 







Confieso que me gusta seguirle no porque acierte siempre... sino porque no piensa en magufadas, ni teorías "holísticas", ni las leyes naturales del AT, ni nada de eso... Lo suyo es estadística y probabilidad.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (5 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> ... ratio zulos/garaje es más bien cercano a cero.











Hannibal dijo:


> ...
> 
> Y por cierto, claro que no hay infinitos aparcamientos. Pero si hay 10 garajes por 100 zulos, es un 10% o un ratio 1 a 10, que no es tan lejano de cero



:: 


Thanx por la info, me ha ayudado mucho 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (5 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


>



Impresionante. :Aplauso::Aplauso: 
Y el IBEX sigue la misma gráfica sólo que con unos años de retraso y una subida menor, tal vez del 90% desde el 2012.

La gráfica refleja 17 años de oportunidades para comprar barato y vender caro. La gente bien informada y sin fijaciones sobre el advenimiento del fin de los tiempos ha podido ganar mucho.

Imagínese toda esa gacelada feliz, de la hornada del 2009 en adelante, que ha entrado aprovechando algo de ese 177% de subida y que venderá cuando sus SL así lo decidan. 
Parece casi imposible perder dinero, hasta para el más tonto, en una etapa tan brillante que ha seguido a la crisis de las subprime. 

Hay que reconocer, estimado Bertok, que es una suerte pertenecer a este foro y hacerle caso a aquellos que aconsejan con sentido común. 
Muchos foreros con criterio, con antelación y datos objetivos, nos avisaron del estallido del 2007 para que la gente se saliera de inversiones burbujeadas. 
Y qué placer, desde hace un par de años, saber que hay gente que se está dando cuenta de la recuperación que ya solamente pueden aprovechar aquellos que preservaron sus ahorros para este momento. Gente que está avisando que es el momento de apostar por las nuevas tecnologías, grandes empresas de ingeniería diversificadas, energías limpias y banca reestructurada con su negocio extendido a nivel mundial. 
Alejándose por supuesto de las empresas endeudadas, poco diversificadas o limitadas al mercado de un país arruinado, y que no han sabido adaptarse a los nuevos tiempos.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2014)

Del gráfico interpreto que las probabilidades de que la fiesta se acaba son muy altas.

Salvo que se pretenda que estamos ante un nuevo paradigma .... la última vez que se dijo eso nos comimos un primario bajista de cojones al inicio de los 2000s

El retorno previsto en la renta variable para los próximos 2 años apenas llega al 2% anual


----------



## Tono (5 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Del gráfico interpreto que las probabilidades de que la fiesta se acaba son muy altas.
> 
> Salvo que se pretenda que estamos ante un nuevo paradigma .... la última vez que se dijo eso nos comimos un primario bajista de cojones al inicio de los 2000s
> 
> El retorno previsto en la renta variable para los próximos 2 años apenas llega al 2% anual



Del gráfico interpreto que toda la gente que ha entrado desde el 2009 ha ganado dinero y cuando llegue el momento, todo aquel que sepa en que mundo vive tendrá tiempo de salir. 
Y volverá a entrar cuando todo hay bajado... y así una y otra vez.
Salvo que pase lo que la película del Planeta de los Simios y el mundo vuelva a funcionar con carbón y máquinas de vapor conducidas por chimpancés.

---------- Post added 05-abr-2014 at 17:52 ----------




bertok dijo:


> El retorno previsto en la renta variable para los próximos 2 años apenas llega al 2% anual



¿Previsto por quién? ¿en dónde? 

No sabía que hay profetas infalibles para la bolsa.


----------



## bertok (5 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Del gráfico interpreto que toda la gente que ha entrado desde el 2009 ha ganado dinero y cuando llegue el momento, todo aquel que sepa en que mundo vive tendrá tiempo de salir.
> Y volverá a entrar cuando todo hay bajado... y así una y otra vez.
> Salvo que pase lo que la película del Planeta de los Simios y el mundo vuelva a funcionar con carbón y máquinas de vapor conducidas por chimpancés.
> 
> ...



Saldrán menos de los que crees, la codicia es enemiga de la inversión.

De ahí viene "voy a largo" ::

El que sepa salirse, chapeau


----------



## Tono (5 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Saldrán menos de los que crees, la codicia es enemiga de la inversión.
> 
> De ahí viene "voy a largo" ::
> 
> El que sepa salirse, chapeau



Yo no sé cuantos saldrán. Y tampoco me preocupa.
Me preocupo por mí y por las oportunidades que me da el mundo en que vivo. Lo que hagan o digan los demás es cosa suya. 
Tampoco voy por el mundo juzgando a la gente y llamando pardillos a los que actúan distinto o no ven el futuro con mis ojos. Sobre todo porque a lo mejor están actuando con mucha más inteligencia que yo. 
El tiempo es el que nos juzga. Y de momento los que se ha quedado mirando al cielo esperando un fuego arrasador que purificará los mercados no han demostrado ser los más espabilados.


----------



## Chila (5 Abr 2014)

En esta vida hay que ir con la humildad por bandera.
Un comentario...¿os habeis fijado en el acero?
No se si un x7, pero un x2 saldra seguro


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (5 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> En esta vida hay que ir con la humildad por bandera.
> Un comentario...¿os habeis fijado en el acero?
> No se si un x7, pero un x2 saldra seguro



Acx o mittal? El sector no da entrada, la primera tiene algo mas de CPM pero no si esta sera la buena o caera otra vez a los infiernos


----------



## hombre-mosca (5 Abr 2014)

Hoy me han recordado esto.

El único y más profundo secreto del arte médico |

Hermann Boerhaave, físico, químico y considerado como una de las grandes figuras de la medicina en el momento en que ésta era un complicado conjunto de tradiciones valiosas, de revolucionarios conceptos, de importantes novedades doctrinales y empíricas como la nueva anatomía patológica, la clínica de Sydenham y la naciente semiología mensurativa. Era conocedor de la filosofía y la cosmología científica, de las que poseía una serie de construcciones sistemáticas despegadas de las medievales y escolásticas, tales como las que ofrecían Descartes, Spinoza, Newton y Leibniz.

Cuando falleció en 1738, se encontró en su mesa un libro sellado cuyo titulo era “El único y más profundo secreto del arte médico”. El libro, siempre sellado, se vendió en subasta por 20,000 dólares oro. Cuando el nuevo propietario rompió el sello, profundamente frustrado, que de las 100 páginas del libro 99 estaban en blanco. Sólo la portada llevaba una nota manuscrita del “autor”: *“Mantén la cabeza fría, los pies calientes, y empobrecerás al mejor de los médicos”*.

Tambien aplicable a ... bolsa por ejemplo.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Abr 2014)

Arcelor - MTS está en su semana Crítica. Si la supera se irá a 13 y si los supera en resistencia...... entrará mucha gente

desde luego los indicadores semanales le son propicios


----------



## Montegrifo (6 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> En esta vida hay que ir con la humildad por bandera.
> Un comentario...¿os habeis fijado en el acero?
> No se si un x7, pero un x2 saldra seguro



[YOUTUBE]Perlita de Huelva - Amigo Conductor - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robopoli (6 Abr 2014)

Yo es que hay foreros que no entiendo que rol quieren jugar pero a mi particularmente me agota estar leyendo una vez tras otra, un mes tras otro las mismas chorradas y ver como afloran los Pepitos Grillo cada vez que algo cae un par de puntos.
Uso intensivo y extensivo del botón de ignore y todo solucionado.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2014)

Apalancamiento en el NYSE. Los 2 primeros picos se corresponden con los techos de mercado en 2000 y 2007


----------



## Chila (6 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Acx o mittal? El sector no da entrada, la primera tiene algo mas de CPM pero no si esta sera la buena o caera otra vez a los infiernos



Graficamente, bien las dos.
Y han cortado perdidas en balances, y las prevusiones a unos años vista parecen buenas .
Yo estoy en mts desde 10,65.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Graficamente, bien las dos.
> Y han cortado perdidas en balances, y las prevusiones a unos años vista parecen buenas .
> Yo estoy en mts desde 10,65.



pues muy buena entrada

como estas noches... zzz


----------



## paulistano (6 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Cuánto es el dinero de una parcela a 20 años, metido a plazo fijo o un fondo rentable malillo?



Ane, si a la parcelita le metes algo de ladrllo para poder sacarle rentabilidad, ésta será mejor que cualquier plazo fijo, y a la larga, mejor que la renta variable.

En mi opinión:fiufiu:


----------



## Chila (6 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues muy buena entrada
> 
> como estas noches... zzz



Ya pero me sali de acx a 10 y mirela...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ane, si a la parcelita le metes algo de ladrllo para poder sacarle rentabilidad, ésta será mejor que cualquier plazo fijo, y a la larga, mejor que la renta variable.
> 
> En mi opinión:fiufiu:



Diversificación le llaman... pero a mi de momento no me salen las cuentas ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Hannibal (6 Abr 2014)

Bueno, como muchos llevamos un tiempo diciendo, el guión sigue su curso. Que llevamos años en deflación real en el mercado libre es algo que ya sabíamos, sólo se salvaba la parte regulada (energía e impuestos básicamente), y también decíamos que esa era la antesala de la hiperinflación. Cada día está más cerca: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/522125-bce-prepara-bazooka-de-billon-de-euros.html


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Bueno, como muchos llevamos un tiempo diciendo, el guión sigue su curso. Que llevamos años en deflación real en el mercado libre es algo que ya sabíamos, sólo se salvaba la parte regulada (energía e impuestos básicamente), y también decíamos que esa era la antesala de la hiperinflación. Cada día está más cerca: http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/522125-bce-prepara-bazooka-de-billon-de-euros.html



El día que mono droghi ponga la pasta encima de la mesa, algo realmente habrá cambiado :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

¿bolsas usanas a la baja vs bolsas uropedas al alza?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2014)

Ahora no va a sacar el bazoka. Algo gordo tendría que pasar, como bonos franceses por encima del 5%, españoles por encima del 8%…

Pero eso no va a ocurrir ya que el bono español a 5años es más seguro que los treasuries usanos 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## atman (6 Abr 2014)

*Godfather of the QE printing press says the machine doesn't work*

Former Bank of Japan Governor Masaaki Shirakawa delivered a speech at a conference in Beijing yesterday that didn't get any attention but it's striking. He talks about inflation, deflation and his experiences in 40 years at the BOJ.
Although it is too early to draw any definitive conclusions, the emerging consensus seems to be that even though unconventional monetary policy affects prices of financial assets, its effect on real economic activity and hence the output gap is rather limited and uncertain.

He's basically saying that QE is/was only a way to pump up financial assets and it doesn't spill over to the real economy, or at least that the effect is uncertain. He goes onto say that even though the US has been more aggressive than Japan was in the early 1990s, the US economy hasn't fared any better:
An interesting observation is the comparison of post-bubble periods in Japan and the US. If we compare the paths of real GDP following the collapse of Japan's bubble in the early 1990s, and the collapse of the US bubble in the late 2000s, Japan's GDP growth was actually a bit better than that of the US, despite supposedly much more “aggressive” monetary policy in the latter.
Shirakawa's entire legacy is tied to money printing and he's having some serious doubts.

http://www.bis.org/publ/bppdf/bispap77e.pdf


----------



## Hannibal (6 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Ahora no va a sacar el bazoka. *Algo gordo tendría que pasar*, como bonos franceses por encima del 5%, españoles por encima del 8%…
> 
> Pero eso no va a ocurrir ya que el bono español a 5años es más seguro que los treasuries usanos
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Si algo han temido siempre desde las castas superiores es la deflación. Con una deflación prolongada el pueblo no sólo es cada vez más pobre, sino que cada vez se les puede extraer menos rentas. Una deflación sólo tiene sentido para las élites para poder recomprar a precio de ganga cualquier bien que se pueda revalorizar (inmuebles, metales) pero es que estas élites ya han recomprado a precio de ganga muchos de estos bienes así que ahora les interesa que esto inflacione y que sus zulos comprados al peso a 2.000€/m2 vuelvan a valer de nuevo 6.000€/m2.

A no ser que insinúes que las verdaderas manos fuertes aún no han comprado y quieran comprar a 1.000... como siempre el timing es lo importante. Pero que la hiper* es el destino final de este trayecto, sea este año o dentro de 5, de eso no tengo ninguna duda.

*Ojo, cuando yo hablo de hiperinflación para la zona UE no me refiero a los casos de Venezuela o Argentina que son brutales. Pero acostumbrados estos últimos años a estar por debajo del 1%, una hiper en UE sería para mí un 3% aprox, que es el triple de lo normal.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2014 at 12:14 ----------

Es inaudito, estos últimos días uno hasta se encuentra posts decentes en burbuja, quién lo iba a decir ::

Eso sí, esta vez es un artículo de ZH, el favorito de bertok :XX: con el párrafo que extraigo ya se pueden hacer una idea de por dónde van los tiros. 

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/522113-acercamos-al-precipio.html

_So while QE may have tapered to a "measly" 55 billion per month, on just the first day of April risk assets experienced the additional benefit of over two full months of QE injected into the stock market in one single day!_

P.D. Conste que no me he convertido en bertok ni me ha poseído su espíritu, sigo pensando que hasta mayo mínimo esto sigue pa'rriba (de forma primaria, entrar a día de hoy para un swing trading es una locura). Pero conviene tener los pies en la tierra y saber hacia dónde vamos, y cuánto más subamos, más alta será la caida.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Si algo han temido siempre desde las castas superiores es la deflación. Con una deflación prolongada el pueblo no sólo es cada vez más pobre, sino que cada vez se les puede extraer menos rentas. Una deflación sólo tiene sentido para las élites para poder recomprar a precio de ganga cualquier bien que se pueda revalorizar (inmuebles, metales) pero es que estas élites ya han recomprado a precio de ganga muchos de estos bienes así que ahora les interesa que esto inflacione y que sus zulos comprados al peso a 2.000€/m2 vuelvan a valer de nuevo 6.000€/m2.
> 
> A no ser que insinúes que las verdaderas manos fuertes aún no han comprado y quieran comprar a 1.000... como siempre el timing es lo importante. Pero que la hiper* es el destino final de este trayecto, sea este año o dentro de 5, de eso no tengo ninguna duda.
> 
> *Ojo, cuando yo hablo de hiperinflación para la zona UE no me refiero a los casos de Venezuela o Argentina que son brutales. Pero acostumbrados estos últimos años a estar por debajo del 1%, una hiper en UE sería para mí un 3% aprox, que es el triple de lo normal.



Hombre, llamar hiperinflación a un 3%........:fiufiu:


----------



## Hannibal (6 Abr 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Hombre, llamar hiperinflación a un 3%........:fiufiu:



Inflacionar (de verdad) en un año lo de 4 años anteriores, muy normal no es 

A ver, todos sabemso que el Euro se ha usado como moneda refugio todos estos años y además los paises norteños están absolutamente en contra de la hiper. Decir que tendremos un 10% no se lo cree ni el capitán general de las fuerzas lonchafinistas.

Defender que subiremos lentamente hasta el 2% en un par de años es lo que podría considerarse como normal tras la salida de una recesión. Yo simplemente digo que no se dará este escenario. Y también digo que no llegaremos ni de lejos a lo de Venezuela o Argentina porque aquí la hiper la pueden controlar medianamente bien. Eso si no se pisan unos paises a otros, que no es descartable.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Inflacionar (de verdad) en un año lo de 4 años anteriores, muy normal no es



La inflación media en la UE en los últimos 10 años ha sido del 2% (adjunto link).
Yo a menos de un 25% de incremento de precios no le llamaría hiperinflación. Un 3% sería incluso sano en el modelo en el que estamos IMO. ¿Que si vamos a llegar al 3% o al 23%? ni puñetera idea.

Inflación Europa - índice de precios al consumo armonizado europea


----------



## ane agurain (6 Abr 2014)

Spoiler

















pongo en spoiler para no llenar todo de images


es que acx está muy muy subido, debería corregir, tanto en semanal como en diario....

la salida no fue mala a mi entender, máxime si has cogido MTS....

el último duro que...

---------- Post added 06-abr-2014 at 04:43 ----------

a Dragui hasta ahora el mantener las bolsas arriba, le ha salido gratis, solo palabras....


"estamos pensando en...." subida
que cae un poco?
"vamos a comprar cuando sea necesario"... subida
etc


----------



## Hannibal (6 Abr 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> La inflación media en la UE en los últimos 10 años ha sido del 2% (adjunto link).
> Yo a menos de un 25% de incremento de precios no le llamaría hiperinflación. Un 3% sería incluso sano en el modelo en el que estamos IMO. ¿Que si vamos a llegar al 3% o al 23%? ni puñetera idea.
> 
> Inflación Europa - índice de precios al consumo armonizado europea



Yo hablo del IPC de España, no la media de la UE porque las medias, por norma general, nunca sirven para nada.

De todas formas seguro que estoy diciendo una sarta de tonterías, así que no me hagan mucho caso.

Sólo una última cosa, decir que estoy completamente en desacuerdo con que hiper sea a partir del 25%. En la zona Euro, donde (aún) no gobiernan los populistas que imprimen y nacionalizan lo que sea con tal de tener al populacho contento, creo que todo lo que sea doblar el IPC del año anterior sin una subida real de la economía que lo respalde, sería tener la inflación fuera de control.

Es decir, si el BCE le da a la impresora porque se vuelven locos y en España pasamos de un IPC del 0,5% en 2014 (por ej) al 6% en 2015, ¿en serio me dice que no hay una distorsión de precios? Al final para mí la hiperinflación es eso, una distorsión entre el incremento (o decrecimiento) de la productividad y los precios. El mejor ejemplo es la subida del IVA, que hizo subir el IPC cuando éste era deflacionario sí o sí.


----------



## Tono (6 Abr 2014)

¿Riesgo de hiperinflación a nivel mundial o europeo? 

Imposible, el dinero no llega a las suficientes manos como para crear una desajuste de la oferta y la demanda. Y además el grifo que se abre se puede cerrar cuando el agua empieza a llenar el vaso y amenaza con desbordarse.
Una inyección de euros como mucho provocará una caída frente al dólar lo que es incluso necesario ahora mismo.


La política expansiva de USA ha permitido el crecimiento de su economía y que los bancos quebrados por las subprime devolvieran con creces al estado los rescates. 

La política restrictiva de la UE, pero con compra de bonos por la puerta de atrás para permitir que siguiera fluyendo la liquidez, ha obligado a varios países a doblegarse, hacer recortes y eliminar derechos a los ciudadanos de una manera impensable hace unos años. Incluso a esos países corruptos se los ha agarrado por los huevos, España incluída. 
El target en la UE está conseguido, ahora se puede inyectar dinero. Lo ilógico sería haberlo hecho antes.

No veo donde está el problema. La impresora funcionando a toda máquina... bien que se encargarán después los gobiernos de recoger el exceso mediante impuestos. 
El problema que causarían las revueltas sociales por quiebra absoluta de los países mediterráneos o la desaparición del euro o de la UE se han solventado. China ya no es amenaza y Putin con Crimea está satisfecho.
Los emergentes no emergen y pueden seguir siendo saqueados.
¿Dónde está el gran problema?

Si la bolsa tiene que caer porque ha subido demasiado... es una ley natural, eso ha pasado siempre. Problema de los que invertimos en ella, tenemos que saber movernos dentro de los ciclos si no queremos perderlo todo.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Abr 2014)

Hombre, Putin lo que ha hecho es defenderse. La OTAN cada año haciendose más grande, hasta que le tocas los huevos en su puerta. Pues obviamente no iba a estarse quieto.

Yo ahora me espero la parte B, que los países del Este de Europa que querían euro y ser Europa, empiecen a pensar que se está mejor bajo el paraguas del otro.


----------



## Tono (6 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Hombre, Putin lo que ha hecho es defenderse. La OTAN cada año haciendose más grande, hasta que le tocas los huevos en su puerta. Pues obviamente no iba a estarse quieto.
> 
> Yo ahora me espero la parte B, que los países del Este de Europa que querían euro y ser Europa, empiecen a pensar que se está mejor bajo el paraguas del otro.



Todo lo que sea evitar un conflicto bélico, lo que sí significaría la quiebra de todo el sistema mundial, sirve. Se han hecho muchas declaraciones altisonantes pero se ha permitido todo.
Una Rusia fuerte y satisfecha no es un problema. Una Rusia ninguneada y al borde de la quiebra socioeconómica podría serlo. Además es el contrapunto y el escudo perfecto frente a China, su fortaleza no puede ser discutida.


Hannibal, la macroeconomía no entiende de IPCs. Eso sólo afecta al populacho. A los que están arriba la cesta de la compra se la suda.
Mezclar micro y macro es un error. 
El mundo occidental se dirige de nuevo a tener dos clases sociales, la expoliadora y la expoliada. Algo que las democracias habían puesto en peligro y que ahora, con la excusa de la crisis, se ha corregido.

A los curritos ahora sólo nos queda remar a doble ritmo para ganar menos... y con unos años extras de latigazos ya que las jubilaciones están cada vez más lejos. Eso es lo que ha provocado la crisis.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Si algo han temido siempre desde las castas superiores es la deflación. Con una deflación prolongada el pueblo no sólo es cada vez más pobre, sino que cada vez se les puede extraer menos rentas. Una deflación sólo tiene sentido para las élites para poder recomprar a precio de ganga cualquier bien que se pueda revalorizar (inmuebles, metales) pero es que estas élites ya han recomprado a precio de ganga muchos de estos bienes así que ahora les interesa que esto inflacione y que sus zulos comprados al peso a 2.000€/m2 vuelvan a valer de nuevo 6.000€/m2.
> 
> A no ser que insinúes que las verdaderas manos fuertes aún no han comprado y quieran comprar a 1.000... como siempre el timing es lo importante. Pero que la hiper* es el destino final de este trayecto, sea este año o dentro de 5, de eso no tengo ninguna duda.
> 
> ...



Con esto de la deflación se están sacando las cosas de quicio.

Una deflación del -0,2% es algo muy ligero y deseable. Por mí, ojalá dure 3 años más.

Por otra parte, cualquiera se fía de los datos del bobierno ... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Recomiendo que cada uno se calcule su propio indicador de inflación a partir de los gastos familiares y compararlo en anual.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2014 at 12:33 ----------




Hannibal dijo:


> Yo hablo del IPC de España, no la media de la UE porque las medias, por norma general, nunca sirven para nada.
> 
> De todas formas seguro que estoy diciendo una sarta de tonterías, así que no me hagan mucho caso.
> 
> ...



Expaña con una economía de guerra e inflación del 5% :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: Las cipotecas a interés variable darán el tiro de gracia a los pechopalomos y demás ralea.

Más arriba de eso no creo que se les vaya.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2014)

@Tono

Que a España la han metido en cintura?

Deuda desbocada, deficit inventado, pib ultracocinado...

Que por ahi les interese hacerse los tontos y que la musica siga sonando?Puede....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2014)

Vaya un titular más tendencioso :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Gestionan expectativas sin poner la plata encima de la mesa.

Deutsche Bank apoya la compra de bonos del BCE contra la deflación - elEconomista.es

El Banco Central Europeo (BCE) haría lo correcto en comprar bonos si la baja inflación se convirtiera en una deflación, afirma el copresidente del Deutsche Bank, Juergen Fitschen, según un diario alemán.

"Si las perspectivas de precios, *contrario a nuestras expectativas*, se emborronan en una forma que se asemeje a una deflación, un programa del BCE para comprar bonos en el mercado probablemente marcaría una reacción apropiada y, en mi opinión, efectiva", dijo Fitschen, según publicó el semanario Frankfurter Allgemeine Sonntagszeitung.

En su reunión del 3 de abril, el BCE abrió la posibilidad de recurrir a la impresión de dinero para impulsar a la economía de la zona euro y para evitar que la inflación se mantenga demasiado baja.

El banco mantuvo sus tipos de interés estables en un nivel de 0,25 por ciento, pero el presidente Mario Draghi dijo que el banco central estaba de acuerdo en que las compras de activos -también conocidas como alivio cuantitativo- podrían ser necesarias en caso de que la inflación se mantuviera consistentemente baja.

La presión internacional para que el BCE actúe ha crecido, en particular de parte del Fondo Monetario Internacional.

El FMI ha advertido de la amenaza, más que de una deflación clara, de una "lowflation", o baja inflación


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Abr 2014)

Para bertok:


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Para bertok:



Gracias, conocía el caso de Chevron pero no los otros 2.

Nada que desir ::::::


----------



## Chila (6 Abr 2014)

Pero, ¿ustedes piensan que el ipc es real?
Es otro dato cocinadisimo.
Yo no veo deflacion clara en la compra diaria.
Lo que hay es menos consumo y bajada de precios en los productos no basicos y la tendencia del consumidor a aprovechar ofertas y comprar los productos mas baratos del mercado.
Pero no se si eso es inflacion.
Ane hablo de acx y mts a largo muy largo.
Ps: el zaragoza ha ganado milagroooooo


----------



## ane agurain (6 Abr 2014)

España ha cambiado la formula de calculo del pib, del paro, el ipc, del deficit... 

y aún asi sabemos que vamos cuesta abajo poco a poco, no como antes, pero vamos.

estas medidas son solo para ganar elecciones e impulsar confianza. nos quedan muuuchos años para levantar el vuelo.

y de pisos, 3 años para abajo, pero bien.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Yo hablo del IPC de España, no la media de la UE porque las medias, por norma general, nunca sirven para nada.
> 
> De todas formas seguro que estoy diciendo una sarta de tonterías, así que no me hagan mucho caso.
> 
> ...



No era mi intención entrar tan en detalle sobre el tema. Solo me ha sorprendido que dijeras ( pienso que podemos tutearnos, no? ) que un 3% para ti era hiperinflación. Hace tiempo que lo estudié pero lo que tenía claro es que cuando se habla de hiperinflación hablamos de cosas mucho mayores que el 3%. En la wiki por ejemplo se habla del 100% en 3 años o del 50% si es mensual, y si lees sobre la famosa hiperinflación de la republica de Weimar en los años 20 que tanto temen los alemanes verás que fué del 1.000.000.000.000%. :8:
Simplemente he valorado ese comentario, no entro en el resto de argumentos, en los que puedo estar más o menos de acuerdo.

Aprovecho el espacio para mandar primer aviso al Pirata que estoy esperando su informe del carbón prometido para este finde. 8:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2014)

Ahora me pongo, acabo de venir de comer en el parque y es que, entre el calorcito y las cervezas, estoy zombificado 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2014)




----------



## Ajetreo (6 Abr 2014)

Hola
Saben algo de Ponzi??
Hace días que no aparece, ya no es tiempo de gripe :ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (6 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hola
> Saben algo de Ponzi??
> Hace días que no aparece, ya no es tiempo de gripe :ouch:



Tranquila ajetreo. Está vivo


----------



## Tono (6 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @Tono
> 
> Que a España la han metido en cintura?
> 
> ...



El déficit, la deuda y el PIB son datos subjetivos, maquillables y manipulables. No les hagamos mucho caso.
Lo que cuenta es que tengamos capacidad para pagar nuestra deuda y los intereses cuando llegan los vencimientos. Eso es lo que se buscaba por parte de nuestros acreedores y vaya si lo han conseguido. Jodiéndonos bien para unas cuantas generaciones.
El hecho de que sobre dinero todavía para mantener todo el parasitismo del sistema no significa que España no haya sido metida en cintura.

Esto es lo que nos han hecho y que nos iremos comiendo de forma progresiva:

- Este año ya se jubila la gente 2 meses más tarde. Y así seguirá hasta completar los 2 años hasta los 67 que nos tocarán. Piensa en que ya se cotizan dos meses más y se cobran 2 meses menos e ímaginate de cuanto dinero estamos hablando sólo con las jubilaciones de este año. Los jubilados del año que viene cotizarán 3 meses más y cobrarán 3 menos...

- Las pensiones se han 'congelado' con una subida del 0,25%. En cosa de 5 años se les habrá reducido una paga completa a todos los jubilados. En 10 años 2 pagas... y eso pensando que la inflación no sea más de un 2% anual.

- Los costes por paro se reducen al reducirse los salarios. La precariedad de los trabajos, lo barato de los sueldos y el poder despedirte a gusto del empresario impedirá la existencia de gente que cobre el paro por períodos largos. Además la dificultad para cotizar el máximo de años hará que las pensiones se reduzcan aún más.

-Los impuestos directos e indirectos han subido un 100% desde los años precrisis, incluso algo más.

-Los copagos, los recortes en los servicios sociales, sanidad y educación son otro pico de dinero que se va a pagar deuda.

Y más cosas que seguramente se me olvidan. Esto es lo que yo llamo meternos en cintura (y a nuestros hijos, y a los hijos de nuestros hijos...). Han conseguido que trabajemos más por menos, que paguemos más impuestos y tengamos menos prestaciones para seguir pagando hasta el último € de deuda. Todo un prometedor futuro.


----------



## Hannibal (6 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> .
> 
> Y más cosas que seguramente se me olvidan. Esto es lo que yo llamo meternos en cintura (y a nuestros hijos, y a los hijos de nuestros hijos...). Han conseguido que trabajemos más por menos, que paguemos más impuestos y tengamos menos prestaciones para seguir pagando hasta el último € de deuda. Todo un prometedor futuro.



Y a pesar de todo, hay una gráfica donde se ve como con rajoy la deuda ha subido muchísimo mas que con Zp. 

El problema de la deuda esta muy lejos de resolverse;si no estuviera con el móvil me explayaria mucho mas y pondría gráficas. Pero seguro que el tito bertok tiene la gráfica de la deuda a mano 


Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Abr 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Tranquila ajetreo. Está vivo



Era por mandarle un caldito.  a la trinchera


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> El déficit, la deuda y el PIB son datos subjetivos, maquillables y manipulables. No les hagamos mucho caso.
> *Lo que cuenta es que tengamos capacidad para pagar nuestra deuda y los intereses cuando llegan los vencimientos. Eso es lo que se buscaba por parte de nuestros acreedores y vaya si lo han conseguido*.......



[Con todo el respeto] Ahí he dejado de leer ::







Todo el sufrimiento de la población ha sido, en el mejor de los casos, para estabilizar al moribunti que es la economía española. En condiciones normales esa deuda es impagable, otra cosa es que venga el BCE la compre, la meta en un cofre y tire la llave (ya se pagará con inflación).


----------



## Tono (6 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Y a pesar de todo, hay una gráfica donde se ve como con rajoy la deuda ha subido muchísimo mas que con Zp.
> 
> El problema de la deuda esta muy lejos de resolverse;si no estuviera con el móvil me explayaria mucho mas y pondría gráficas. Pero seguro que el tito bertok tiene la gráfica de la deuda a mano



Lo sé perfectamente.
La deuda bruta estatal ha subido, así como se han cambiado los plazos de pago alargándolos y se han bajado los tipos para facilitarnos la devolución. 
De paso se canjean esos cromos a tipos todavía más bajos en el BCE permitiendo a la banca recuperarse a cuenta de todos una vez más.

La cuestión es que si el BCE es capaz de aguantar el PIB simplemente como está ahora, seremos capaces de pagar nuestra deuda eternamente mediante el expolio que han hecho a nuestro futuro.
Si no veis la trampa en la que estamos metidos no sé que más explicar. :S

---------- Post added 06-abr-2014 at 18:34 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Era por mandarle un caldito.  a la trinchera



Olvídate de calditos. 
Es hombre de vicios caros: tabaco, alcohol, Armani y BMWs.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Y a pesar de todo, hay una gráfica donde se ve como con rajoy la deuda ha subido muchísimo mas que con Zp.
> 
> El problema de la deuda esta muy lejos de resolverse;si no estuviera con el móvil me explayaria mucho mas y pondría gráficas. Pero seguro que el tito bertok tiene la gráfica de la deuda a mano
> 
> ...



no una, sino dos ::::::













El resto de los datos que publica el bobierno son pura filfa

Economía de chistera - Economía Directa 3-4-2014 en mp3 (03/04 a las 10:27:06) 01:17:03 2988181 - iVoox

Lo realmente grave es que la economía española ha sufrido el mayor chute de su historia y el empleo equivalente a jornada completa apenas a aumentado en 12.000 currelas.

El poco trabajo que hay, se mal paga, se precariza y se reparte en horas sueltas.

Acostúmbrese a esto porque va para muy largo, polarizando las clases sociales hasta que la cuerda se rompa.


----------



## Tono (6 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> [Con todo el respeto] Ahí he dejado de leer ::



es que acaso hemos dejado de pagar?
es que acaso la recaudación no permite hacer frente a los pagos a expensas de nuestros derechos perdidos?
Pagaremos. hasta el último céntimo.
No te preocupes Pirata, no somos más listos que los que nos han prestado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> es que acaso hemos dejado de pagar?
> es que acaso la recaudación no permite hacer frente a los pagos a expensas de nuestros derechos perdidos?
> Pagaremos. hasta el último céntimo.
> No te preocupes Pirata, no somos más listos que los que nos han prestado.



En 2010 ya estuvimos en default.... nadie nos quiso refinanciar la deuda.

Y no, la recaudación no permite el pago de la deuda. Si lo hiciera no tendríamos déficit, pues podríamos costear todos los servicios y el pago de los intereses de deuda. Y mira la gráfica anterior, eso no ocurre.


----------



## ponzi (6 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hola
> Saben algo de Ponzi??
> Hace días que no aparece, ya no es tiempo de gripe :ouch:



Gracias por acordarte 
No me he olvidado del foro solo que he tenido dos semanas bastante ajetreadas, al margen de eso estoy dedicando muchas horas a los idiomas principalmente al ingles y estoy empezando con el chino.
Sobre la bolsa, me cuesta ver oportunidades, es difícil asimilar que un país como España con el sector industrial que tenemos sea mas seguro que EEUU

http://cincodias.com/cincodias/2014/04/04/mercados/1396596660_504041.html

Esta situación solo es viable porque esta detrás el BCE pero hasta que punto es de verdad la UE una unión real?Tenemos a Bélgica ,Alemania,Uk promulgando leyes para extraditar a europeos del sur de Europa.Por ejemplo en Bélgica según he leído si no ganas 1308 eu eres expulsado.Donde esta aquí la unión europea?



Ajetreo dijo:


> Era por mandarle un caldito.  a la trinchera




Después de las dotes culinarias demostradas hace unos meses via fotos, ese caldito es bien recibido


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2014)

Os dejo 3 hilos buenos

¿Cuánto necesito para jubilarme? - Rankia

¿Que hariais con 350.000 euros? (5/7) - Rankia

Vivir de la bolsa - Rankia


----------



## Tono (6 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En 2010 ya estuvimos en default.... nadie nos quiso refinanciar la deuda.
> 
> Y no, la recaudación no permite el pago de la deuda. Si lo hiciera no tendríamos déficit, pues podríamos costear todos los servicios y el pago de los intereses de deuda. Y mira la gráfica anterior, eso no ocurre.



Las gráficas que digan misa.

La deuda se está pagando porque la recaudación lo permite. Incluso nos permiten endeudarnos un poco más.
Ya se habla de bonos a 40 y a 50 años y yo añado que a lo que haga falta.
Todo está medido desde fuera. Los acreedores son como Dios, aprietan pero no ahogan.

No veremos el default de España, no os emperréis en ello. Eso no interesa y no pasará.
Veremos crecer todavía más la miseria, la emigración, los trabajos precarios. Los que han quedado pillados por la deuda no pueden ya salir de su esclavitud, el que no se prepare por su cuenta la jubilación pasará a la pobreza de la noche a la mañana, etc. 

Pero no quebraremos por muchas gráficas que pongáis. El año que viene y siguientes estaremos hablando de lo mismo, sólo que pagando unos puntos más de IVA, pagando por ir al médico, con una factura de la luz y el gas que superará a lo que gastamos en comer, etc...

En eso le doy la razón a Bertok, los deberes hay que hacerlos muy bien para no ser despojos de la crisis. Y creo que este hilo y sus foreros son un ejemplo de ello, dado que aquí seguimos todavía comiendo caliente y sacando lo que nos permiten del sistema para aumentar nuestra renta.


----------



## ponzi (6 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Las gráficas que digan misa.
> 
> La deuda se está pagando porque la recaudación lo permite. Incluso nos permiten endeudarnos un poco más.
> Ya se habla de bonos a 40 y a 50 años y yo añado que a lo que haga falta.
> ...



Voy a rizar mas el rizo, no interesa que hagamos default 

1) Elecciones europeas
2) A un año de las elecciones españolas
3) Existe un riesgo real que como volvamos a la inestabilidad vista en 2012 y el estado del bienestar empiece a peligrar determinados movimientos fascistas empiezaran a coger fuerza.Solo hay que echar una ojeada a Europa y ver que aun "estando bien", la ultraderecha esta arañando bastantes votos.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2014)

Yo no tengo ninguna deuda de que seguirán expoliando al pueblo y la meta final es la que siempre ha sido







Me queda la esperanza de que el pueblo reacciones pero será cuando todo esté perdido.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2014 at 17:33 ----------

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuufffffffffffffff el jato en prime time, hay que verlo ::::::

[YOUTUBE]eBF-93s4AyA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tono (6 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Voy a rizar mas el rizo, no interesa que hagamos default
> 
> 1) Elecciones europeas
> 2) A un año de las elecciones españolas
> 3) Existe un riesgo real que como volvamos a la inestabilidad vista en 2012 y el estado del bienestar empiece a peligrar determinados movimientos fascistas empiezaran a coger fuerza.Solo hay que echar una ojeada a Europa y ver que aun "estando bien", la ultraderecha esta arañando bastantes votos.



El gran peligro está en eso precisamente, en la desestabilización del sistema por revueltas sociales, guerras a gran escala o dejar que tomen un papel importante China, Rusia o los emergentes.

Se cuenta además con el arma perfecta para combatirlo, la impresora. Nunca ha sido tan fácil solucionar un problema a menor coste. Nos lo están haciendo desde que estalló la crisis. Una vez que el dinero impreso circula y los beneficios que genera se quedan en las manos de siempre, vuelve a los bancos centrales en forma del pago de deuda por parte de los estados. La hiperinflación es imposible, no hay dinero en los bolsillos para generar exceso de oferta. El escaso porcentaje de millonarios que hay no puede romper el equilibrio de la economía.

Además, una vez que todos los países, los que van bien y los que van mal, deben a los Bancos Centrales ¿qué problema hay en que se borren unos cuantos cientos de miles de millones por país de los datos del ordenador? 
El equilibrio se seguiría manteniendo.

No habrá crack por falta de liquidez. Aquí seguiremos debatiendo sobre ello muchos años.


----------



## ponzi (6 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> El gran peligro está en eso precisamente, en la desestabilización del sistema por revueltas sociales, guerras a gran escala o dejar que tomen un papel importante China, Rusia o los emergentes.
> 
> Se cuenta además con el arma perfecta para combatirlo, la impresora. Nunca ha sido tan fácil solucionar un problema a menor coste. Nos lo están haciendo desde que estalló la crisis. Una vez que el dinero impreso circula y los beneficios que genera se quedan en las manos de siempre, vuelve a los bancos centrales en forma del pago de deuda por parte de los estados. La hiperinflación es imposible, no hay dinero en los bolsillos para generar exceso de oferta. El escaso porcentaje de millonarios que hay no puede romper el equilibrio de la economía.
> 
> ...



Olvidate de los emergentes,en el nuevo rol mundial solo existen como lo que siempre han sido esclavos del sistema,proveedores de materias primas. Ojo ni asia ni rusia son emergentes,deberian tener su propia categoria.Sudamerica da pena,Venezuela esta fuera de control hoy en dia casi se podria declarar como zona catastrofuca o de guerra,argentina esta hecha unos zorros,Brasil esta colapsando de hecho hace pocas semanas quebro una de las principales petroleras del pais, dueña del hasta hace poco uno de los hombres mas ricos del pais.Chile igual que mexico estan empezando a demostrar sintomas de debilidad y bueno ya mejor ni hablamos de turkia...USA,Alemania,Uk y China mandan, los demás a callar y obedecer


----------



## Tono (6 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Yo no tengo ninguna deuda de que seguirán expoliando al pueblo y la meta final es la que siempre ha sido



Ese es el destino que se crea para los expoliados. No es ninguna meta. Y tampoco hay que ser tan drásticos, trabajar hasta los 70 años para vivir al día ya es bastante sufrimiento.

La meta para los expoliadores es la que siempre ha sido. Mantener su estatus.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Olvidate de los emergentes,en el nuevo rol mundial solo existen como lo que siempre han sido esclavos del sistema,proveedores de materias primas. Ojo ni asia ni rusia son emergentes,deberian tener su propia categoria.Sudamerica da pena,Venezuela esta fuera de control hoy en dia casi se podria declarar como zona catastrofuca o de guerra,argentina esta hecha unos zorros,Brasil esta colapsando de hecho hace pocas semanas quebro una de las principales petroleras del pais, dueña del hasta hace poco uno de los hombres mas ricos del pais.Chile igual que mexico estan empezando a demostrar sintomas de debilidad y bueno ya mejor ni hablamos de turkia...USA y China mandan, los demás a callar y obedecer



antes la moda eran los BRIC, ahora son los MINT (mexico indonesia nigeria turquia)

por cierto de hoy:
Nigeria sobrepasa a Sudáfrica como primera economía del continente










otros hablaban de los MIST/MIKT cambiando Nigeria por Korea


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Las gráficas que digan misa.
> 
> La deuda se está pagando porque la recaudación lo permite. Incluso nos permiten endeudarnos un poco más.
> Ya se habla de bonos a 40 y a 50 años y yo añado que a lo que haga falta.
> Todo está medido desde fuera. Los acreedores son como Dios, aprietan pero no ahogan.....



Si dices que no haces caso a los datos, dejamos la conversación, ¿no? Los datos dicen que para mantener los gastos no basta con lo recaudado. Los datos dicen que la deuda no se está pagando, se está refinanciando y además está creciendo. Los datos dicen que los gastos del Estado en pensiones van a crecer, por lo que habrá que recortar por otro lado. Los datos dicen que el empleo no crece, que se reparten el número de horas y que los sueldos están cayendo. Esto implica menor consumo y menor recaudación. O se mete un gritón de dólares tipo plan marshal (y no se va a hacer porque los euronorteños no quieren competidores de su industria) o se hace una quita (aunque viendo los números y el historial de himbersioneh que hace nuestros castuzo-liticos tampoco serviría de nada)

Yo no se cual es la solución, pero lo que si tengo claro es que si este es el camino para arreglar la situación, que Dios nos pille confesados.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si dices que no haces caso a los datos, dejamos la conversación, ¿no? Los datos dicen que para mantener los gastos no basta con lo recaudado. Los datos dicen que la deuda no se está pagando, se está refinanciando y además está creciendo. Los datos dicen que los gastos del Estado en pensiones van a crecer, por lo que habrá que recortar por otro lado. Los datos dicen que el empleo no crece, que se reparten el número de horas y que los sueldos están cayendo. Esto implica menor consumo y menor recaudación. O se mete un gritón de dólares tipo plan marshal (y no se va a hacer porque los euronorteños no quieren competidores de su industria) o se hace una quita (aunque viendo los números y el historial de himbersioneh que hace nuestros castuzo-liticos tampoco serviría de nada)
> 
> Yo no se cual es la solución, pero lo que si tengo claro es que si este es el camino para arreglar la situación, que Dios nos pille confesados.



Buena parte de los acreedores saben que no recibirán lo prestado vía leuros contantes y sonantes.

Pero se pueden llevar todas las concesiones, empresas monopolísticas en sectores claves, las baleares y/o canarias, ..... en fin: con billetacos que valen cada vez menos están comprando un país y la exclavitud de sus ciudadanos por largas décadas.

Real como la vida misma, es como si te compro una empresa por mucho menos de lo que vale y te aseguro un puesto directivo con un sueldo millonario además de un bonus estratosférico en unos pocos años. Es vender algo que no tienes por mucho dinero

Los castuzos merecen ser despellejados en plaza pública y aniquilada su estirpe


----------



## Tono (6 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si dices que no haces caso a los datos, dejamos la conversación, ¿no? Los datos dicen que para mantener los gastos no basta con lo recaudado. Los datos dicen que la deuda no se está pagando, se está refinanciando y además está creciendo. Los datos dicen que los gastos del Estado en pensiones van a crecer, por lo que habrá que recortar por otro lado. Los datos dicen que el empleo no crece, que se reparten el número de horas y que los sueldos están cayendo. Esto implica menor consumo y menor recaudación. O se mete un gritón de dólares tipo plan marshal (y no se va a hacer porque los euronorteños no quieren competidores de su industria) o se hace una quita (aunque viendo los números y el historial de himbersioneh que hace nuestros castuzo-liticos tampoco serviría de nada)
> 
> Yo no se cual es la solución, pero lo que si tengo claro es que si este es el camino para arreglar la situación, que Dios nos pille confesados.



Os preocupáis demasiado por la deuda. Son sólo números.

¿a quién se le debe? Pues a quien ya tiene mucho dinero, más de lo que podrá gastar nunca. Lobbys, holdings bancarios o industriales que siguen generando beneficios a costa de una población que recibe migajas a cambio de mantener sus privilegios.
Si la deuda no les preocupa a los que prestan ¿por qué debería preocuparnos a nosotros? la deuda es simplemente un arma de presión, más mortífera que ninguna otra, para someter a las poblaciones y dirigir los destinos.

No habrá crack, no os preocupéis, eso no le interesa a los que nos dirigen. Seguiremos pagando, refinaciando, remando y aquí no habrá pasado nada.

Guy, céntrate en aprovechar tus habilidades y tus recursos y disfrutar de la vida. El cielo no caerá sobre tu cabeza en forma de Bonos del Tesoro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2014)

Pero bertok, eso es un default. Pero para que la población trague, tiene que haber un shock. 

Bueno que me lio y no hago el breve resumen del carbón.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Abr 2014)

Las empresas del Ibex redujeron sus plantillas en 120.809 personas en el segundo semestre de 2013 - elEconomista.es


----------



## ponzi (6 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> antes la moda eran los BRIC, ahora son los MINT (mexico indonesia nigeria turquia)
> 
> por cierto de hoy:
> Nigeria sobrepasa a Sudáfrica como primera economía del continente
> ...



Todos esos graficos son muy intetesantes.El dinero ira a aquellas zonas que una de dos u ofrezcan seguridad o rentabilidad.A mi me gusta mas corea que nigeria la verdad.Dentro de Asia Hong kong y Corea estan muy fuertes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Os preocupáis demasiado por la deuda. Son sólo números.
> 
> ¿a quién se le debe? Pues a quien ya tiene mucho dinero, más de lo que podrá gastar nunca. Lobbys, holdings bancarios o industriales que siguen generando beneficios a costa de una población que recibe migajas a cambio de mantener sus privilegios.
> Si la deuda no les preocupa a los que prestan ¿por qué debería preocuparnos a nosotros? la deuda es simplemente un arma de presión, más mortífera que ninguna otra, para someter a las poblaciones y dirigir los destinos.
> ...




Tono, eso díselo a los que se mueren de cancer y les dan fármacos de 1ª generación porque las farmacéuticas no les venden a los hospitales españoles.

Eso díselo a los viejitos muertos de asco porque no hay dinero para cuidarlos.

También a los desempleados que no encuentran salida por que el estado sanguijuelo no deja se succionar riquyeza para mandarla fuera debido a los tropelias que han cometido.

A mi me importa un pimiento a quien se le debe. Lo que me preocupa es que alguna vez habrá que devolverlo. Y me jode más saber que por nuestra culpa, los que ahora son niños (y me hierve la sangre en pensar en particular en mis sobrinos) tendrán más pobreza, menos oportunidades y libertades por toda esta generación de ladrones y, que coño, hijos de la grandisima puta.

¿Y que no habrá crack?¿Si lo tenemos delante? Mira las cifras de paro, en el porcentaje de riqueza del país que se ha llevado la burbuja inmobiliaria, en los rescates a los bancos. 

Yo disfruto de la vida, solo que no puedo cerrar los ojos al sufrimiento de los demás, presente y futuro.

Ya si que dejo el tema.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (6 Abr 2014)

piraton, bertok y demás pesimi(real)-istas (entre los que me incluyo), 2015 sera el punto de inflexión. Usa empezara su ciclo bajista. Los demás, detrás de ellos, y los que ya estamos en caída, con mas aceleración. Se van a ver ostias como panes al mas puro estilo ukrania, o peor. 

Tono, le veo muy (demasiado) optimista. Los números no mienten, por mucho que los maquillen o que modifiquen las formulas para así cocinar los indicadores a su gusto.


----------



## mpbk (6 Abr 2014)

que pasa pringaos

asi pensais que esto se va para abajo? jaja


----------



## rufus (6 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> que pasa pringaos
> 
> asi pensais que esto se va para abajo? jaja



Jefe, dime que piensas de entrar para muy largo en:

ABERTIS; GAS; REE, y EUROSTOXX

ESpero a ver si recortan algo alguna, o se van arriba ya. Veremos nuevos minimos anuales este año¿?


----------



## Tono (6 Abr 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> piraton, bertok y demás pesimi(real)-istas (entre los que me incluyo), 2015 sera el punto de inflexión. Usa empezara su ciclo bajista. Los demás, detrás de ellos, y los que ya estamos en caída, con mas aceleración. Se van a ver ostias como panes al mas puro estilo ukrania, o peor.
> 
> Tono, le veo muy (demasiado) optimista. Los números no mienten, por mucho que los maquillen o que modifiquen las formulas para así cocinar los indicadores a su gusto.



¿optimista? En absoluto. Pero me río de las gráficas y los datos. 
Los que hacen crack son los hogares, no los estados.

Lo que intento decir es que macro y microeconomía son mundos cada vez más separados. 
Los mercados tendrán la liquidez a reventar que necesiten y los que ganan dinero cada vez ganarán más. Los problemas de los países que dominan el mundo se arreglan a golpe de tecla en los bancos centrales, si un país no se quiere que caiga no caerá. Y España está en ese punto, nos han llevado a dónde querían y ya no nos dejarán caer. 


Los españoles de a pie las estamos pasando canutas y los pasaremos aún peor. Veo la realidad que me rodea. Paro, miseria para mucha gente para lo que le resta de vida. Sé que me enfrento a un futuro donde mi pensión no llegará ni para pagar un mal asilo.
¿optimista yo? ni por asomo, por eso precisamente aparte de trabajar me rompo la cabeza buscando la mejor manera de rentabilizar los ahorros. 
Si alguien me garantizara un nivel de vida aceptable a mí y a mi familia sólo con las rentas del trabajo le iban a dar a la bolsa por el culo.
Con tener para comer, un hospital para acudir, una tablet con libros y un sendero para pasear soy más que feliz.


----------



## Chila (6 Abr 2014)

Yo creo que olvidais la clave:
5000 millones de personas hasta hoy marginadas claman por tener nuestro nivel de vida.
Y estamos en una convulsion planetaria que esta cambiando todos los paises de arriba a abajo.
El mundo global ha llegado y tendremos pobres globales, clases medias globales y ricos globales.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2014)

Esto es lo que he sacado del informe. Es muy telegráfico, supongo que será para listos , lo he traducido con mis limitaciones 

*Mini Report Carbonero*


- Las utilities japonesas planean incrementar la producción de electricidad a partir de carbón y gas natural. Añadir 11000 MWen plantas de gas/carbón.

-Japón y Alemania han resucitado antiguas centrales de carbón para suplir las nucleares y sudáfrica para incrementarla producción de energía.

-Es preocupante que, según los planes actuales, muchas de las centrales de carbón USanas quedarán obsoletas para 2015 lo cual eliminará esta capacidad de producción.

- Las importaciones de carbón alemanas en 2013 han crecido un 9.3% en 2013, la mayor parte de Rusia +18% mientras que han caido las impostaciones carbón usano -0.4% y colombiano -4.7%

-Algunos esperan que el precio del carbón suba en el 2Q

- JPM tiene Peabody, Consol y Cliffs en sobreponderar. A Alpha y Arch, en Neutral.


----------



## Ajetreo (6 Abr 2014)

Desde que comenzo la crisis yo me aferro a no desesperarme, y tengo motivos para hacerlo, cuando flaqueo recuerdo que

- miles de millones de personas del mundo desearian estar aqui

- el Mediterraneo es la civilización "mas civilizada" a pesar de la corrupción que lleva en si misma desde los Romanos.

- yo no vivi la posguerra pero si soy capaz de adaptarme a vida frugal, y si que vivi cuanndo no teniamos SS ni jubilaciones para todos.

- Nunca podre identificarme con los nacionalismos, pero los actuales los interpreto como un deseo de la gente de recuperar las naciones frente a los mercados. Posiblemente no sea la solución, pero creo que vamos a un auge de los mismos por la falta de cultura y de amplitud de miras de la población

Y como consuelo eso de " mientras no acabe en guerra", porque entonces seguro que la mayoria aún perderiamos más que con la crisis

No son reflexiones basadas en datos, cifras ni grandes estudios, pero no puedo permitirme el " dejar de caminar" ni nadie va a parar el mundo para que me apee, asi mantengo la esperanza


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (6 Abr 2014)

No le den más vueltas, la situación en la que estamos es esta:

[YOUTUBE]UNoj3F9kn18[/YOUTUBE]

Disfruten del paseo y traten de aprovecharse de los restos del naufragio cuando se produzca.

Y si moralmente eso no les colma, aguarden pacientemente, si llega el momento, siempre habrá oportunidad de cobrarse alguna deuda con sangre.
Si no, siempre nos quedará el Karma, que nos es nada cabrón.


----------



## R3v3nANT (6 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Os dejo 3 hilos buenos
> 
> ¿Cuánto necesito para jubilarme? - Rankia



¿480k€ para poder jubilarse a los 65 con una renta de 2k€ y con pensión?
El Excel lo aguanta todo, yo me cago en todos esos powerpointistas y cuando veo sus mierdas de gráficos y cuadros me pregunto...... ¿dónde coño habrán comprado esa maría que se fuman?

Con 300k€ Te puedes jubilar tranquilamente a los 35 años con una renta de 1000€ mensuales. Eso sí: piso de propiedad y pagado, sin vehículos y sin críos.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2014)

R3v3nANT dijo:


> ¿480k€ para poder jubilarse a los 65 con una renta de 2k€ y con pensión?
> El Excel lo aguanta todo, yo me cago en todos esos powerpointistas y cuando veo sus mierdas de gráficos y cuadros me pregunto...... ¿dónde coño habrán comprado esa maría que se fuman?
> 
> Con 300k€ Te puedes jubilar tranquilamente a los 35 años con una renta de 1000€ mensuales. Eso sí: piso de propiedad y pagado, sin vehículos y sin críos.



No lo veo, a los 59 entraría en default.

Y yo no podría vivir con esos 1000 napos al mes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (6 Abr 2014)

he colgado el gráf de ANR con comentaritosh.

Me ne vado al letto


----------



## Sin_Perdón (6 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Esto es lo que he sacado del informe. Es muy telegráfico, supongo que será para listos , lo he traducido con mis limitaciones
> 
> *Mini Report Carbonero*
> 
> ...



Estos lo que quieren es que no suba mucho ANR mientras van comprando ellos 
Complemento lo suyo con la noticia de que en China van a cerrar 2000 minas de carbón durante este año :fiufiu:

China to close nearly two thousand small coal mines | Reuters

---------- Post added 06-abr-2014 at 21:50 ----------




bertok dijo:


> No lo veo, a los 59 entraría en default.
> 
> Y yo no podría vivir con esos 1000 napos al mes.



Ten en cuenta que seguro que ha supuesto que lo tiene invertido a un interes del 2,5 o 3%. Solo eso ya le rinde los primeros años entre 8.000 y 9.000 euros por lo que el principal se reduce más lentamente.

Y yo con 1000 pavos vivo de p.m. :rolleye: y con 2 hijos y mujer añadiría....


----------



## ane agurain (6 Abr 2014)

sí, anr a corto plazo no tiene mala pinta en indicadores


----------



## egarenc (6 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> No lo veo, a los 59 entraría en default.
> 
> Y yo no podría vivir con esos 1000 napos al mes.



no veo nada desproporcionado sacarle un 4% o más a esos 300K. Le creia más lonchafinista, que será lo siguiente, saber que está suscrito a e-darling?  (es broma)....de todas formas yo también lo tendría complicado.


----------



## jopitxujo (6 Abr 2014)

¿1000 euros al mes y 12 mensualidades?
Y lo de cotizar... si no se cotiza no hay pensión, seguridad social...
Jodido lo veo.


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Estos lo que quieren es que no suba mucho ANR mientras van comprando ellos
> Complemento lo suyo con la noticia de que en China van a cerrar 2000 minas de carbón durante este año :fiufiu:
> 
> China to close nearly two thousand small coal mines | Reuters
> ...



Lo he calculado y variando la inflación que afecta al presupuesto de gasto año tras año. También he considerado los impuestos ..... y a los 59 tacos en default.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2014 at 20:32 ----------




jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿1000 euros al mes y 12 mensualidades?
> Y lo de cotizar... si no se cotiza no hay pensión, seguridad social...
> Jodido lo veo.



pensión no importa porque no la habrá :: o si la hay será el equivalente a echar gasolina a primero de mes.


----------



## ane agurain (6 Abr 2014)

retomando un poco para mañana, y el acero, arcelor creo que se juega el ser alcista o bajista este trimestre. porque está justo justo en el borde de romper.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (6 Abr 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> ¿1000 euros al mes y 12 mensualidades?
> *Y lo de cotizar... si no se cotiza no hay pensión, seguridad social...
> *Jodido lo veo.



:XX:
eso si que lo veo yo jodido :XX:
lo de tener pensión por cotizar digo.
Tendremos la pensión que nos coticemos nosotros caballeros, los 11 años que lleva un servidor apoquinados ya los ha apuntado en el techo hace algún tiempecillo ........


----------



## bertok (6 Abr 2014)

¿En Bolsa, se Gana siempre a Largo Plazo? Sí pero sabiendo ¿Dónde? y ¿Cómo? - Rankia


----------



## ane agurain (6 Abr 2014)

pese a que algunos indicadores dan entrada, creo que atresmedia mañana no supera máximos del viernes (y eso que es un velón) ni natra tampoco.


----------



## paulistano (6 Abr 2014)

Ya estan las acciones de sabadell en la cuenta.


----------



## mpbk (6 Abr 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Jefe, dime que piensas de entrar para muy largo en:
> 
> ABERTIS; GAS; REE, y EUROSTOXX
> 
> ESpero a ver si recortan algo alguna, o se van arriba ya. Veremos nuevos minimos anuales este año¿?



ienso:ienso:ienso:ienso:veremos los 11200-11500 y cierro todo y me voy de vacaciones a honolulu:XX:

3300-3400 stox50 

de nada


----------



## ane agurain (6 Abr 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya estan las acciones de sabadell en la cuenta.



a mí que me sigue marcando divergencia gorda en semanales...

como que mañana alcanza un max más alto igual que el del viernes, pero que el miercol marca ya mini abajo


----------



## ... (6 Abr 2014)

Ane, márcate un análisis a corto-medio plazo de BIO, porfa.

Thanks bro!


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (6 Abr 2014)

... dijo:


> Ane, márcate un análisis a corto-medio plazo de BIO, porfa.
> 
> Thanks bro!



si pierde los 0,73 sal, si salen noticias en chicharros calentado el valor no entres, no olvides que es un chicharro.

---------- Post added 06-abr-2014 at 23:58 ----------




bertok dijo:


> ¿En Bolsa, se Gana siempre a Largo Plazo? Sí pero sabiendo ¿Dónde? y ¿Cómo? - Rankia



Si usamos el mismo capital y con la misma re-inversión en bestinver, solo multiplicamos x10...


----------



## ... (7 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> si pierde los 0,73 sal, si salen noticias en chicharros calentado el valor no entres, no olvides que es un chicharro.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-abr-2014 at 23:58 ----------
> 
> ...




No estoy dentro, pero es un valor que sigo por si se pone a tiro.

Si pierde esos 0,73 hasta dónde lo ves cayendo aprox.?


----------



## ane agurain (7 Abr 2014)

... dijo:


> Ane, márcate un análisis a corto-medio plazo de BIO, porfa.
> 
> Thanks bro!



Lo tengo entre los que sigo. De momento de la lista que llevo voy a intentar entrar en CAF mañana a precio por debajo del del viernes. No encuentro nada nada que me dé entrada.

BIO ha subido hasta el 50% de la caída pero no ha pasado de ahí (0,83). Volumen semanal decreciente. Muy difícil, pero estando el NASDAQ al a baja y las BIOTECH sacudidas, yo espería.
Me da que esta semana marcamos un mínimo más abajo que esta pasada. Que tampoco es mucho decir.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Abr 2014)

... dijo:


> No estoy dentro, pero es un valor que sigo por si se pone a tiro.
> 
> Si pierde esos 0,73 hasta dónde lo ves cayendo aprox.?



Eso mejor ane que controla, la debilidad de las ultimas semanas a mi personalmente no me ha gustado.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Abr 2014)

... dijo:


> No estoy dentro, pero es un valor que sigo por si se pone a tiro.
> 
> Si pierde esos 0,73 hasta dónde lo ves cayendo aprox.?



tiene un gap en 0,695

y 0,705 es el fibo38 de caída

y una vela muy larga en 0,66 a la izda, justo por donde anda la media de 200s


justo ha hecho suelo ahora en la proyección de los max de febrero y marzo. en el 161,80 (0.73)

---------- Post added 06-abr-2014 at 16:21 ----------

Un juez admite una querella de Jaime Botín contra la CNMV por revelar secretos | EconomÃ*a | EL PAÃS


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> si pierde los 0,73 sal, si salen noticias en chicharros calentado el valor no entres, no olvides que es un chicharro.
> 
> ---------- Post added 06-abr-2014 at 23:58 ----------
> 
> ...



Desde dic bestinver ya lleva un 9%.Desde hace dos años han subido un 70%-80%.En 20 y pico años han multiplicado por 25,que ojo se dice bien pronto. 10.000 eu convertidos en 250.000 eu.....quien los hubiese conocido desde que empezaron.En unos dias nos enviaran la carta trimestral,en la de enero mostraban algo de cautela ante el mercado,una buena parte de sus inversiones se esta pisicionando en asia principalmente en hong kong y corea,ojo porque la liquidez la tenian en maximos 10%-15%.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Abr 2014)

el que sí me da para abajo es bankia para 2 semanas o así... con mínimos decrecientes (vamos a ver si se cumple, el kumo liso en 1,40 que coincide con el 50% de corrección de este impulso)

y otro mal, enel y grifols

off:






alucinando con la foto esta que ha debido pasar hoy


----------



## mpbk (7 Abr 2014)

caixa compra fcc

mañana +8%


----------



## peseteuro (7 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el que sí me da para abajo es bankia para 2 semanas o así... con mínimos decrecientes (vamos a ver si se cumple, el kumo liso en 1,40 que coincide con el 50% de corrección de este impulso)
> 
> y otro mal, enel y grifols
> 
> ...





Adelantamiento tipo Matrix :


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Abr 2014)

Futuros para abajo!


----------



## ane agurain (7 Abr 2014)

vamos natra, supera los máximos del viernes y rompe de una p*** vez

no creo que pueda hoy, ojalá me equivoque. aunque creo que este mes lo veremos cerca de 2,20


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Abr 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

buenos días campeones y campeonas  comenzamos semana y comenzamos pullback al triangulo , culminara con el cierre del gap 10200 :Aplauso:

espero apertura con gap a la baja y continuidad bajista , un guano que mostrara a los alcistas que falta de conocimiento se paga :no:


----------



## ane agurain (7 Abr 2014)

SANTANDER: Alphavalue baja recomendación a infraponderar desde sobreponderar P.O: 7.33 EUR

---------- Post added 07-abr-2014 at 01:11 ----------

sobre bio que preguntabais anoche, no me da que pierda los 0,73 esta semana
grifols también me da que marca un mínimo esta semana (para entrar un poco:


----------



## Algas (7 Abr 2014)

El ibex rojo ::

buenos días y tal


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Abr 2014)

habéis caído en la trampa como novatos :abajo:


----------



## amago45 (7 Abr 2014)

Dentro en Sabadell, 2.33 ...


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Abr 2014)

El ibex en rojo, los futuros en bermellón, llueve guano y el bilo parado

Nuevo paradigma y yo sin enterarme


----------



## Hannibal (7 Abr 2014)

Éste era el guano esperado, veamos si hay oportunidad de pescar algo o hay que dejar que siga cayendo guano a paladas.


----------



## sr.anus (7 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> El ibex en rojo, los futuros en bermellón, llueve guano y el bilo parado
> 
> Nuevo paradigma y yo sin enterarme



por que esto es un falso guano, los pocos bajistas que quedan no tienen ganas de volver a ser embestidos


----------



## ane agurain (7 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Éste era el guano esperado, veamos si hay oportunidad de pescar algo o hay que dejar que siga cayendo guano a paladas.



intento entrar en deoleo para corto y en ntc otra vez


----------



## Hannibal (7 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> intento entrar en deoleo para corto y en ntc otra vez



Esto es tener 3 cojones y no lo del jato, en deoleo ni con un palo hoyga. Si une los máximos decrecientes de deoleo de los últimos días, vemos que como mucho llega a 0.42; es un 4% de plusvis como mucho para un riesgo elevadísimo. A mí no me salen las cuentas.

En NTC tres cuartos de lo mismo. Sigpo buscnado otras oportunidades.


----------



## napartarra (7 Abr 2014)

Es guano trampa, ... dice Mayor Oreja.


----------



## Chila (7 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Esto es tener 3 cojones y no lo del jato, en deoleo ni con un palo hoyga. Si une los máximos decrecientes de deoleo de los últimos días, vemos que como mucho llega a 0.42; es un 4% de plusvis como mucho para un riesgo elevadísimo. A mí no me salen las cuentas.
> 
> En NTC tres cuartos de lo mismo. Sigpo buscnado otras oportunidades.



3 cojones no, 25...


----------



## ane agurain (7 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Esto es tener 3 cojones y no lo del jato, en deoleo ni con un palo hoyga. Si une los máximos decrecientes de deoleo de los últimos días, vemos que como mucho llega a 0.42; es un 4% de plusvis como mucho para un riesgo elevadísimo. A mí no me salen las cuentas.
> 
> En NTC tres cuartos de lo mismo. Sigpo buscnado otras oportunidades.





Chila dijo:


> 3 cojones no, 25...




deoleo me da que no bajamos esta semana de 0,39

las 3 entradas a corto que he hecho con ello me han dado un +4% de media. por qué no una 4ª vez? Hablamos al final de la semana 


a NTC le he sacado un +7% y vendí por cague el jueves o viernes... idem de idem... (no voy a ir detrás, tengo toda la semana para que me entre la orden puesta... bastante más abajo que lo de ahora)

nat y ntc las veo bien pasando esta semana mediocre (por lo menos para quitarme las putas natras a ver si llega a 2,20)


----------



## mpbk (7 Abr 2014)

yo he picado unas mediaset.......como si comprase el del video, seguridad 0

Al estar la Guardia Civil ahí, parece que esté más buena la coca. - YouTube


----------



## MattCoy (7 Abr 2014)

No metais cortos, que me da que hoy mismo cerramos el gap de la apertura...


----------



## mpbk (7 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> caixa compra fcc
> 
> mañana +8%



perdon que no lei que era una colocación pactada, hasta final de año debe volver a maximos.


----------



## ... (7 Abr 2014)

Feliz con mis Zeltias, ya era hora


----------



## inversobres (7 Abr 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> No metais cortos, que me da que hoy mismo cerramos el gap de la apertura...



UD, si que sabe (como el anuncio de Terry).


----------



## ane agurain (7 Abr 2014)

... dijo:


> Feliz con mis Zeltias, ya era hora



les han aprobado alguna cosa hoy he leido en premarket....


va:
Zeltia: PharmaMar obtiene el visto bueno de EEUU para producir un nuevo antitumoral - elEconomista.es


----------



## mpbk (7 Abr 2014)

ibex a 830


----------



## napartarra (7 Abr 2014)

I love this SABs


----------



## MattCoy (7 Abr 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> UD, si que sabe (como el anuncio de Terry).



A ver, que no quiero parecer como el jato... yo estoy en liquidez total desde el viernes a ultima hora, y estaba mirando para meter unos cortos, pero no lo veo claro, estamos cayendo solo un 0,5 % y no quiere caer más, por eso digo que tengo la sensación de que no vamos a seguir cayendo, sino que vamos a recuperar, realmente son 50 y pocos puntos solo lo que hemos caido, de momento.

Yo la verdad es que cuando escribi eso, iba a meter cortos y al final me he estado quieto... creo que al final del dia, acabamos planos


----------



## torrefacto (7 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ibex a 830



No se lo cree ni usted


----------



## ane agurain (7 Abr 2014)

Europa pretende imponer una caída del PIB del 6% en España en los test de estrés - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## inversobres (7 Abr 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> A ver, que no quiero parecer como el jato... yo estoy en liquidez total desde el viernes a ultima hora, y estaba mirando para meter unos cortos, pero no lo veo claro, estamos cayendo solo un 0,5 % y no quiere caer más, por eso digo que tengo la sensación de que no vamos a seguir cayendo, sino que vamos a recuperar, realmente son 50 y pocos puntos solo lo que hemos caido, de momento.
> 
> Yo la verdad es que cuando escribi eso, iba a meter cortos y al final me he estado quieto... creo que al final del dia, acabamos planos



En cuanto san pase a positivo (cosa de minutos) vamos al verde. Otra cosa es que luego continue subiendo.


----------



## Galifrey (7 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> vamos natra, supera los máximos del viernes y rompe de una p*** vez
> 
> no creo que pueda hoy, ojalá me equivoque. aunque creo que este mes lo veremos cerca de 2,20




Dios le oiga.

Estas natras están empezando a empacharme...


Por otro lado duda gacelérida: no se si doblar carbures o repartir riesgo pillándome unas gowex ienso:


----------



## peseteuro (7 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ibex a 830




Eso si que sería un Crack Bursatil con 2 cojones !


----------



## sr.anus (7 Abr 2014)

peseteuro dijo:


> Eso si que sería un Crack Bursatil con 2 cojones !



Le faltara un 10. De siemprealcistah, no creo que pase a bertok mode


----------



## Robopoli (7 Abr 2014)

Guanos días,
Nos espera una tardecita entretenida al otro lado del charco ::


----------



## ane agurain (7 Abr 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Dios le oiga.
> 
> Estas natras están empezando a empacharme...
> 
> ...




esta semana no va a ser buena para nat al principio (igual 1,90 otra vez, creo), pero en el mes me da que llegamos a 2,20 (claro que puedo cagarla)


ahora, si supera el 2.01 de la semana pasada.... ienso:ienso:


----------



## ... (7 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> les han aprobado alguna cosa hoy he leido en premarket....
> 
> 
> va:
> Zeltia: PharmaMar obtiene el visto bueno de EEUU para producir un nuevo antitumoral - elEconomista.es



Efectivamente, una aprobación por parte de la FAD que se esperaba durante este año, una de las razones por las que me decidí a invertir en Zeltia a medio-largo plazo.

Ahora con sus subidas y sus bajadas pero tiene como objetivo los 4 euros.


----------



## Hannibal (7 Abr 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Por otro lado duda gacelérida: no se si doblar carbures o repartir riesgo pillándome unas gowex ienso:



En Gowex manos fuertes fuera y por eso hoy cae; mientras no entren hay que ver un punto mejor para entrar 

Así a ojo diría que primer soporte está en 24,75; si lo aguanta adentro y sino a esperar.

Sobre Carbures, yo esperaría a que rompiera máximos, que es en 40. Es cierto que hasta ahí hay un 3% de subida que puede actuar como colchón para poner un SL y salir sin pérdidas si no puede con resistencia; que decida cada uno.


----------



## mpbk (7 Abr 2014)

efimero guano......

jajajaj


----------



## ane agurain (7 Abr 2014)

Iberpapel: la duda es si entrar ahora mismo, o esperar a mañana por si hiciese más abajo que el mínimo de hoy


----------



## torrefacto (7 Abr 2014)

Que opinais de Eurona para entrar??


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Europa pretende imponer una caída del PIB del 6% en España en los test de estrés - Noticias de Empresas



Ultimamente estoy hablando mucho con gente de otros paises, sobre todo asia y os aseguro que alucinan con la situacion española.Tenemos cifras que ni en un pais en guerra.En los tigres asiaticos lo normal son tasas de paro del 4%-7% en cifras reales, con sueldos que no paran de subir y fabricando bienes de alto valor añadido.


----------



## Topongo (7 Abr 2014)

Se nos escapó MTS la semana pasada al final, bueno a mi por lo menos, ahora la duda está en entrar porq se nos va a los 13 o tef...


----------



## Robopoli (7 Abr 2014)

Recomendaciones que me han llegado... Van por técnico. 
BEAT BioTelemetry Inc XNAS:BEAT Stock Quote Price News
Patrón Cup w/handle. Soporte en $10
STAA Staar Surgical XNAS:STAA Stock Quote Price News
Soporte en 17.50. Buen volumen en las dos últimas semanas
VASC Vascular Solutions, Inc. XNAS:VASC Stock Quote Price News
Soporte en $25 y en fase de acumulación.
GMED Globus Medical Inc Class A XNYS:GMED Stock Quote Price News
Consolidando en el rangon de $25 - $26. Secando volumen.
PHIIK PHI, Inc. XNASHIIK Stock Quote Price News
4 semanas en canal estrecho con tendencia ascendente. Se espera que rompa pronto.

¿Os gusta alguna?


----------



## ane agurain (7 Abr 2014)

torrefacto dijo:


> Que opinais de Eurona para entrar??



pues no tiene mala pinta indicadores pese a lo arriba que está

vamos a meterle 5,1x por si suena la flauta::


----------



## ... (7 Abr 2014)

... dijo:


> Zeltia se va a los 3,2X en cuestión de semanas, avisados estáis :fiufiu:




Después de ver el Hecho Relevante que ha anunciado hoy Zeltia me ha venido a la cabeza esto que dije el viernes. Qué curioso... :


----------



## atman (7 Abr 2014)

Venga, más madera, es la guerra...!!!

Nowotny del BCE sale diciendo que para nada han descartado una nueva reducción de tipos.

Déficit italiano en el Q4 en 1,1% frente a 1,5% de 2103.

Sentimiento zona euro 14,1 frente a 13,9 de marzo.

Produción industrial en Febrero en España +2,8% frente al 1,7 esperado. Y revisan enero del 1,1 al +1,3%


----------



## ane agurain (7 Abr 2014)

... dijo:


> Después de ver el Hecho Relevante que ha anunciado hoy Zeltia me ha venido a la cabeza esto que dije el viernes. Qué curioso... :



La bolsa por Carlos María: Zeltia

---------- Post added 07-abr-2014 at 03:41 ----------

deoleo +5% :fiufiu::fiufiu:::

hasta 0,445 esta semana por lo menos le veo, luego mil dudas



Topongo dijo:


> Se nos escapó MTS la semana pasada al final, bueno a mi por lo menos, ahora la duda está en entrar porq se nos va a los 13 o tef...



espero a que supere los 12


----------



## ... (7 Abr 2014)

Ane, no has pensado en abrirte un blog como el de Carlos que tanto citas?

Con la cantidad de análisis, gráficos y comentarios que posteas aquí de lunes a domingo ya te podrías hacer uno bastante completo y todo bien ordenado.

Just think about it.


----------



## ane agurain (7 Abr 2014)

... dijo:


> Ane, no has pensado en abrirte un blog como el de Carlos que tanto citas?
> 
> Con la cantidad de análisis, gráficos y comentarios que posteas aquí de lunes a domingo ya te podrías hacer uno bastante completo y todo bien ordenado.
> 
> Just think about it.




pillo la indirecta.
postearé menos y los gráficos en spoiler.

carlos es forero


----------



## Topongo (7 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pillo la indirecta.
> postearé menos y los gráficos en spoiler.
> 
> carlos es forero



Creo que no ha sido indirecta en plan mal rollo , al contrario, vamos eso me ha parecido a mi.


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Se nos escapó MTS la semana pasada al final, bueno a mi por lo menos, ahora la duda está en entrar porq se nos va a los 13 o tef...



Pepón le oiga con MTS.


----------



## ... (7 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pillo la indirecta.
> postearé menos y los gráficos en spoiler.
> 
> carlos es forero




No es ninguna indirecta, solo una sugerencia. Puedes perfectamente postear aquí el análisis y luego en el blog para poder facilitar el seguimiento. Igual tienes visitas y te ganas un dinerito extra.


----------



## Tio Masclet (7 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pillo la indirecta.
> postearé menos y los gráficos en spoiler.
> 
> carlos es forero



Ni se le ocurra cambiar ninguna de sus costumbres en este foro. Servidor le agradece enormemente sus comentarios e informaciones.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Creo que no ha sido indirecta en plan mal rollo , al contrario, vamos eso me ha parecido a mi.



Ane,
Eso pienso yo y suscribo la idea independimente de que postees aquí lo que quieras.
A veces metemos tantos post en el hilo que es dificil seguir lo aportáis algunos foreros o darle cierto orden.
La opción intermedia quizás sea abrir hilo temático y luego meter referencias aquí para no perder la dinámica del HVEI.
Anda y ya mirate las americanas a ver si te mola alguna de las que he puesto


----------



## ane agurain (7 Abr 2014)

en principio, por subir-subir, si rompe la resistencia del 0,42 (directriz de maximos decrecientes a corto plazo) hoy deoleo se puede ir a 0,455
la putada, que se sale de las bandas y corregiría más de 1 día si eso...


y ence parece que ha roto también la bajista de medio plazo ::


creo que voy al w.c. a tocarme


----------



## atman (7 Abr 2014)

... dijo:


> Ane, no has pensado en abrirte un blog como el de Carlos que tanto citas?
> 
> Con la cantidad de análisis, gráficos y comentarios que posteas aquí de lunes a domingo ya te podrías hacer uno bastante completo y todo bien ordenado.
> 
> Just think about it.



Que manía con los spin-offs... 

Que uno no puede ir visitando cuantos blogs y foros se van desperdigando por el ancho web... al final lo que acaba pasando y dejas de seguir a la gente. Cuando aquí estamos todos juntitos y calentitos. ¿que siempre sale algún tocapelotas? Pues claro, como en cualquier otro sitio... Pero creo que lo lidiamos bastante bien.

Yo puedo entender que cualquiera tenga aspiraciones a hacerse un nombre y/o ganar dinero y tal... y quiera montar algo por su cuenta. Normal y legítimo. Pero coño, no les den ideas...


----------



## ane agurain (7 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ane,
> Eso pienso yo y suscribo la idea independimente de que postees aquí lo que quieras.
> A veces metemos tantos post en el hilo que es dificil seguir lo aportáis algunos foreros o darle cierto orden.
> La opción intermedia quizás sea abrir hilo temático y luego meter referencias aquí para no perder la dinámica del HVEI.
> Anda y ya mirate las americanas a ver si te mola alguna de las que he puesto



me las miro esta tarde, cuando cierre el nasdaq, por si acaso ::


----------



## Chila (7 Abr 2014)

Yo veo bien el hilo.
Hay que dedicarle un ratico, pero este hilo no va de "yo recomiendo" o "vengo a hablar de mi libro"
Yo estoy agradecidísimo a todos, y si tuviese que ir de un blog a otro, sería mucho menos interesante.
Por cierto, ¿quien es Carlos Maria?


----------



## rufus (7 Abr 2014)

Ane, que te dicen tus analisis de REE, ABER, o GAS, para muy largo plazo¿

Alguna cerca de un buen punto de entrada¿


----------



## Topongo (7 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Yo veo bien el hilo.
> Hay que dedicarle un ratico, pero este hilo no va de "yo recomiendo" o "vengo a hablar de mi libro"
> Yo estoy agradecidísimo a todos, y si tuviese que ir de un blog a otro, sería mucho menos interesante.
> Por cierto, ¿quien es Carlos Maria?



+1 :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## Robopoli (7 Abr 2014)

Me tiene el nasdaq un poco mosca. Parece que se va a hundir el mundo y a lo mejor es lo que ocurre pero los rebotes que está haciendo en premarket.... no se no se...empiezo a pensar que es trolling en estado puro ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (7 Abr 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Ane, que te dicen tus analisis de REE, ABER, o GAS, para muy largo plazo¿
> 
> Alguna cerca de un buen punto de entrada¿



lo siento porque solo iba a largo con OLE. Entré a 0.47 y aun las tengo a ese precio. claro que con intradias he recuperado eso y más. Por qué la cagué? Porque dejé de mirarla y no ví en el AT que hacía doble techo con duvergencia y ademas rompia un rectangulo.

Moraleja: si el sistema funciona razonablemente a corto no cambies el sistema.

Creo que a largo debes seguir más a Tono y fundamentales.

Iba a entrar a largo en Bme y bayer pero es que estan laterales. Al final mantengo mi sistema. Solo falta controlar emociones.

si quieres a corto te comento


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Abr 2014)

Guanos dias,

incluso en dias de rojo pasion el ibexazo es el mas listo de la clase. Yo ando en parte en liquidez en busca de colocarlos en un par de futuros del dax, solo tengo que decidir en que sentido ::.

Como el color de fondo sigue siendo alcista esperare a que escampie para tomar posiciones. De "mintras", VAMOS MATILDE.


----------



## mpbk (7 Abr 2014)

dax soporte


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Ultimamente estoy hablando mucho con gente de otros paises, sobre todo asia y os aseguro que alucinan con la situacion española.Tenemos cifras que ni en un pais en guerra.En los tigres asiaticos lo normal son tasas de paro del 4%-7% en cifras reales, con sueldos que no paran de subir y fabricando bienes de alto valor añadido.



Tus corticeria amorin marcando maximos cada dia que pasan, que si sabes de alguna como ella sientete libre de decirlo, no te lo quedes dentro .

Un saludo OoM, hacia tiempo que no te leia. 
Think in Value era la pagina no?

---------- Post added 07-abr-2014 at 13:16 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> dax soporte



11450 el ibex? Solo? :no: :no: Los 15.000, todo al 15.000.


----------



## Galifrey (7 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> En Gowex manos fuertes fuera y por eso hoy cae; mientras no entren hay que ver un punto mejor para entrar
> 
> Así a ojo diría que primer soporte está en 24,75; si lo aguanta adentro y sino a esperar.
> 
> Sobre Carbures, yo esperaría a que rompiera máximos, que es en 40. Es cierto que hasta ahí hay un 3% de subida que puede actuar como colchón para poner un SL y salir sin pérdidas si no puede con resistencia; que decida cada uno.




Gowex lleva un buen rato jugando con ese precio que comentas.

Me siento como un pistolero a punto de desenfundar...

---------- Post added 07-abr-2014 at 13:29 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> pillo la indirecta.
> postearé menos y los gráficos en spoiler.
> 
> carlos es forero




Ane, a algunos no solo no nos molesta en absoluto que postees mucho y pongas gráficos, es mas, te lo agradecemos.

¿Qué forero será? ienso:

Por cierto, ¿que natra esté hoy mejor de lo esperado es bueno o malo? ienso:


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Abr 2014)

Señor/a Anne

Yo ni aporto gráficos ni entiendo mucho, tan solo intento poner buen humor pero se agradecen sus aportaciones
Además esto es también como jugar a las adivinanzas, esta semana toca saber quien es elCarlos Maria 
Abrimos una porra? Al que gane le damos dos bankias y 5 Deloleos


----------



## LÁNGARO (7 Abr 2014)

yo hasta le daba 40 urbas


----------



## Xiux (7 Abr 2014)

Buen Dia

FCC explotando ! a ver si la llevan a los 18


----------



## Janus (7 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Ultimamente estoy hablando mucho con gente de otros paises, sobre todo asia y os aseguro que alucinan con la situacion española.Tenemos cifras que ni en un pais en guerra.En los tigres asiaticos lo normal son tasas de paro del 4%-7% en cifras reales, con sueldos que no paran de subir y fabricando bienes de alto valor añadido.



No te preocupes. España esta como esta por los españoles y no tanto por sus politicos. Es esa borregada, servilismo e ignorancia que impregna el pais desde siempre la que causa todos los devenires economicos y sociales. La prueba es que votan como votan. Pues que se jodan.

Tu centrate en obtener ventaja del movimiento. Lo que necesitamos es que haya movimiento, el sentido a nosotros nos tiene que dar igual. Nos aprovechamos de ello y punto. Los problemas que se los coma la borregada, entiendo que estaran encantados porque eso es lo que han votado.
Algunos nos hemos tenido que ir a otro pais y renunciar a mucho de lo bueno del pais por una caterva de hijosdeputa ventajistas y subnormales. Les pueden dar mucho por el culo. En los cortos financieros que les hundan ...... estare.


----------



## mpbk (7 Abr 2014)

largos oil


----------



## Topongo (7 Abr 2014)

He puesto orden en zeltia, a ver si entra


----------



## mpbk (7 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> largos oil



polla en mano:XX::XX:

always got profit


----------



## amago45 (7 Abr 2014)

Me entró la orden en Corp Alba. Muy poquitas, 43.38
A ver si las aguanto hasta los 11.200 ... ... 
Con la compra de Sabadell y Corp. Alba de hoy, estoy todo comprado ... cerrando esfínteres y ajustando stops


----------



## Robopoli (7 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Me entró la orden en Corp Alba. Muy poquitas, 43.38
> A ver si las aguanto hasta los 11.200 ... ...
> Con la compra de Sabadell y Corp. Alba de hoy, estoy todo comprado ... cerrando esfínteres y ajustando stops



Has debido pillar las mías... Yo he salido hoy


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Abr 2014)

Saliendo de petrobtaaaaaaaash....+20%

esperamos recorte y paentro

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Robopoli (7 Abr 2014)

Hoy hay leches para todos y todas: cortos, largos, y cortilargos...


----------



## mpbk (7 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> largos oil



:´´´´´´´´(

la que estamos montando hoy es impresionante.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Abr 2014)

Lo sabía!! Día de trolling en Nasdaq!! La madre que los parió!!


----------



## mpbk (7 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> :´´´´´´´´(
> 
> la que estamos montando hoy es impresionante.



1k y a otra cosa.

dejo 0.02 para la semana


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Que manía con los spin-offs...
> 
> Que uno no puede ir visitando cuantos blogs y foros se van desperdigando por el ancho web... al final lo que acaba pasando y dejas de seguir a la gente. Cuando aquí estamos todos juntitos y calentitos. ¿que siempre sale algún tocapelotas? Pues claro, como en cualquier otro sitio... Pero creo que lo lidiamos bastante bien.
> 
> Yo puedo entender que cualquiera tenga aspiraciones a hacerse un nombre y/o ganar dinero y tal... y quiera montar algo por su cuenta. Normal y legítimo. Pero coño, no les den ideas...



Usted lo que tiene es HENVIDIA COSHINA!!!!


(yo lo hago para luego no tener que ir buscando mis gráficos por el foro, así los tengo todos juntitos y me puedo auto-ownear)


----------



## ane agurain (7 Abr 2014)

El ministro de Hacienda, Cristóbal Montoro, ha señalado que está dentro de los planes del Gobierno comprar una participación minoritaria en Deoleo a través de la SEPI.

---------- Post added 07-abr-2014 at 08:47 ----------




LÁNGARO dijo:


> yo hasta le daba 40 urbas



lo suyo es darle una CAF


----------



## amago45 (7 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> El ministro de Hacienda, Cristóbal Montoro, ha señalado que está dentro de los planes del Gobierno comprar una participación minoritaria en Deoleo a través de la SEPI.





Es que lo estratégico es lo estratégico ... ... 
Hay que proponer que en vez de mojar la oblea en vino, que los curas la mojen en aceite de oliva y olé

Pero estos del gobierno no eran liberales? Libremercadistas? ... ... :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Es que lo estratégico es lo estratégico ... ...
> Hay que proponer que en vez de mojar la oblea en vino, que los curas la mojen en aceite de oliva y olé
> 
> Pero estos del gobierno no eran liberales? Libremercadistas? ... ... :bla::bla::bla:



son liberales , no gilipollas :fiufiu:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (7 Abr 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Hispania os necesita !!
> 
> Comprad OLE !




Muy bien Cañete!
Ha hecho caso a la campaña de reclutamiento :


----------



## Topongo (7 Abr 2014)

Una cosilla, alguien lleva petrobras a largo? pero a largo largo, vamos como un repsol, es que están las acciones preferentes y las ordinarias, quiero dejarlas en principio para mi cartera dividendera, pero me falta algo de info.
Cual es la diferencia (en petrobras) entre las ordinarias y las preferentes?
Teneis los datos de los div de los ultimos ejercicos... voy a buscrlo mejor pero si alguien lo tiene a mano


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Abr 2014)

Yo iba a larguisimo...pero me he bajado 2 meses después ::

Diferencias entre prefs y ordinarias. Las primeras no tienen derecho a voto y cobrab dividendo antes que las ordinarias. Lo que no se es si cobran más o menos.


----------



## Topongo (7 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo iba a larguisimo...pero me he bajado 2 meses después ::
> 
> Diferencias entre prefs y ordinarias. Las primeras no tienen derecho a voto y cobrab dividendo antes que las ordinarias. Lo que no se es si cobran más o menos.



Vaya... por alguna razón o por el 20% y a otra cosa? Si eso lo habia leido lo que no veo son los importes del dividendo.
Ni cuanto cobra cada acción...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Abr 2014)

Es lo que ha dicho DON a grandes rasgos, derechos ejecutivos en la compañia. Normalmente suelen cotizar con descuento o aportar mas rentabilidad por dividendo para atraer al inversor. 

Hay opiniones contrastadas en este tema. Bestinver es un claro seguidor de comrpar las preferentes. 

DON ya tiene para RON. Well Play.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Abr 2014)

bueno chavales soltáis to el papel o ke aze :fiufiu:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Abr 2014)

Apostillo. VAMOS MATILDE. Telefonica es una grandisima compañia, ahora mismo no se me ocurren mas de 5 compañias que la superen en calidad-negocio-rentabilidad...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Vaya... por alguna razón o por el 20% y a otra cosa? Si eso lo habia leido lo que no veo son los importes del dividendo.
> Ni cuanto cobra cada acción...



lleva ya un 30% del tirón.... 20% a la buchaca, esperar recorte y para dentro a ver si cierra el gap.

Si no, pues a otra cosa.

Petroleo Brasileiro Petrobras SA (PETR3.SA) Quote| Reuters.com

A eso le tienes que quitar lo que se queda en brasil y lo que se queda tontoro.


----------



## Topongo (7 Abr 2014)

Creo que las voy a pillar mañana, ya no me ha dado tiempo, ordinarias o preferentes?
A ver si saco algo mas de luz
Por cierto menuda subida a ultima hora...

---------- Post added 07-abr-2014 at 17:35 ----------

Muy bien hoy también Sabadell teniendo en cuenta que se ha descontado 2 cnt de dividendo, el unico banco que acabe en verde creo (sin div descontado).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (7 Abr 2014)

No es que sea subida... es que un espabilao quería comprar un por 30 cent por debajo del precio de cierre y era la mejor orden, por eso la subasta de salida ha sido a la baja.

Por lo que leo, las quiere comprar en el latibex. Ese mercado se mueve menos que un gato de escayola. Mucahs veces ha pasado lo de hoy. Llega un listo y pone una orden un 10% por debajo del cierre y luego viene un pitufo-broker tontín comprando a mercado. ¿Que ocurre? Que la acción baja un 10%... 

Mucho cuidado con la poca liquidez que tiene.

---------- Post added 07-abr-2014 at 17:37 ----------

Januuuusss SLW!!!


----------



## Topongo (7 Abr 2014)

Vale veo que mejor las preferentes, mañana seguramente pille y las deje para los nietos.


----------



## Durmiente (7 Abr 2014)

MIentras el sp no pierda el 40 no hay miserias....


----------



## atman (7 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Usted lo que tiene es HENVIDIA COSHINA!!!!
> 
> 
> (yo lo hago para luego no tener que ir buscando mis gráficos por el foro, así los tengo todos juntitos y me puedo auto-ownear)



Amoavé... que yo entiendo al que quiera hacerlo. Que me paíce fesnómeno... pero si ya se van desperdigando ustedes sólos... no hase farta enpujarles...


----------



## Topongo (7 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No es que sea subida... es que un espabilao quería comprar un por 30 cent por debajo del precio de cierre y era la mejor orden, por eso la subasta de salida ha sido a la baja.
> 
> Por lo que leo, las quiere comprar en el latibex. Ese mercado se mueve menos que un gato de escayola. Mucahs veces ha pasado lo de hoy. Llega un listo y pone una orden un 10% por debajo del cierre y luego viene un pitufo-broker tontín comprando a mercado. ¿Que ocurre? Que la acción baja un 10%...
> 
> ...



Me vale la rpd del 14% aprox, tampoco voy a ir con demasiadas, pero parece que la gente está entrando, entre que me lo he pensado pitos y flautas ha subido un 2% , por lo demás parece que mejor preferentes porque en el futuro dicen que igual discriminan a la hora de cobrara el dividendo.

---------- Post added 07-abr-2014 at 17:46 ----------

Pongo orden en 5 y a ver si hay suerte


----------



## Robopoli (7 Abr 2014)

Me da que esta semana vamos a tantear los 4.000 en el Composite...


----------



## Ajetreo (7 Abr 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> MIentras el sp no pierda el 40 no hay miserias....



Aún tiene que perder 20 puntos!!!!! No lo resistiré---:´´´´(


----------



## atman (7 Abr 2014)

Pues... parece que nos vamos abajo de verdad... lástima haber cerrado la mitad el viernes... pero bueno, dejemos correr la bola, que cuesta abajo va sola... o que va sola cuesta abajo...


----------



## Topongo (7 Abr 2014)

@Robopoli, en mi seguidilla de las dlia andan con mucho volumen hoy y en la zona teorica del precio de ampliación de capital, vamos que parece que ahí se mueve un montón de pasta hoy.
Estan compando para aguantarla?
Saludos


----------



## sr.anus (7 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Pues... parece que nos vamos abajo de verdad... lástima haber cerrado la mitad el viernes... pero bueno, dejemos correr la bola, que cuesta abajo va sola... o que va sola cuesta abajo...



y yo cerrando cortos en el dax
que habia abierto esta manana. Que dura es la vida de la gacela.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> @Robopoli, en mi seguidilla de las dlia andan con mucho volumen hoy y en la zona teorica del precio de ampliación de capital, vamos que parece que ahí se mueve un montón de pasta hoy.
> Estan compando para aguantarla?
> Saludos



A mi también me ha llamado la atención que con la que está cayendo en los valores pequeños están ahí aguantando en 0.80 sin más descalabro. Estaría muy bien ver algún tipo de consolidación por esa zona aunque la verdad es que el mercado no está ayudando mucho...
A ver como cierra. Ya sabes que esta es muy "joputa"...


----------



## Topongo (7 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> A mi también me ha llamado la atención que con la que está cayendo en los valores pequeños están ahí aguantando en 0.80 sin más descalabro. Estaría muy bien ver algún tipo de consolidación por esa zona aunque la verdad es que el mercado no está ayudando mucho...
> A ver como cierra. Ya sabes que esta es muy "joputa"...



Si lo decía precisamente porque es un precio clave y tiene bastante volumen y parece que la aguantan.
Que no se por qué será pensemos que los nuevos que van a poner la pasta han acudido a una ampliación a ese precio, esa ampliación no se si está ratificada aun, se ha hablado de split inverso y sin esa ampliación se producía bancarrota.

No se... se te ocurre alguna colsilla mas, o son conspiranoias.


----------



## atman (7 Abr 2014)

Bueno pues yo señores, cierro la mitad de la mitad... 1897-1847. Se puede venir abajo, sí. Y se puede dar una vuelta que me deje con cara de tonto.


----------



## mpbk (7 Abr 2014)

roto soporte dax


----------



## atman (7 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> roto soporte dax



Visto. No sé que pasa exactamente con los teutones pero... :S


----------



## mpbk (7 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> dentro a3media, c.portland y ence, 5k cada uno.
> 
> Chicharretesss



:d:d:d:d:d:d:d:d


----------



## Robopoli (7 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si lo decía precisamente porque es un precio clave y tiene bastante volumen y parece que la aguantan.
> Que no se por qué será pensemos que los nuevos que van a poner la pasta han acudido a una ampliación a ese precio, esa ampliación no se si está ratificada aun, se ha hablado de split inverso y sin esa ampliación se producía bancarrota.
> 
> No se... se te ocurre alguna colsilla mas, o son conspiranoias.



Pues la verdad es que no pienso mucho en ellas  
Se que van para largo y tampoco la doy seguimiento diario muy exhaustivo la verdad...
Lo que si me extrañaría muchísimo es que la dejaran quebrar. Prácticamente no tienen deuda y no debería ser ningún misterio de la encarnación trincar pasta la levantar un negocio de estas características.
Sabemos que aquí puede pasar de todo pero me parece ahora mismo que la quiebra es el escenario menos probable.


----------



## Topongo (7 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que no pienso mucho en ellas
> Se que van para largo y tampoco la doy seguimiento diario muy exhaustivo la verdad...
> Lo que si me extrañaría muchísimo es que la dejaran quebrar. Prácticamente no tienen deuda y no debería ser ningún misterio de la encarnación trincar pasta la levantar un negocio de estas características.
> Sabemos que aquí puede pasar de todo pero me parece ahora mismo que la quiebra es el escenario menos probable.



Ok, pues dejo de dar la txapa con las DLIA entonces, deuda no se si tenían , creo que no a costa de fundirse la caja y creo que no tenían un duro aun y por eso la AK. bueno pues sigo mi plan si baja de 0,7 me pillaré 1000 eurillos y a ver que pasa.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (7 Abr 2014)

Muy buenas, ¿Cómo veis EZE? Yo no sé qué pensar... si esto se va para abajo o si es algo puntual.


----------



## torrefacto (7 Abr 2014)

Yeaahh , menudo pelotazo altia


----------



## vmmp29 (7 Abr 2014)

el ibex el que menos baja


----------



## Mr. Blonde (7 Abr 2014)

Dentro de Zeltia, a ver si no la tumbo como a OLE ::::


----------



## paulistano (7 Abr 2014)

Buenas, 

No ando con mucho tiempo para leer todo....voy al grano:

Esta bajadita, es la que pronosticaba MM como factible para barrer stops??

Me pareció leer que apoyaba largos en 1873......vamos 20 puntos abajo:|

Me he perdido algo?ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (7 Abr 2014)

Por lo que comentan otros que controlan muchísimo más que yo de técnico parece que estamos probando el soporte en los 1840 (media móvil de 50 días). 
Si caemos por debajo de esto nos vamos a 1820 y si atravesamos esto el guanete de primera calidad suprema.
Me reconforta saber que tenemos todavía 2 resistencias por delante del mad max


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Tus corticeria amorin marcando maximos cada dia que pasan, que si sabes de alguna como ella sientete libre de decirlo, no te lo quedes dentro .
> 
> Un saludo OoM, hacia tiempo que no te leia.
> Think in Value era la pagina no?
> ...



Si es la pag aunque con los idiomas no he tenido mucho tiempo para actualizarla.Buenas ideas ....mm... Conduril,Corticeira,Guillin,Baron de ley y luego en plan divertidas ya no por el dinero q pueda ganarse si no porque no tienen pinta de acompañar en hipoteticas caidas tef e imtech...esta ultima no esta respondiendo en bolsa como esperaba pero aun puede ganar la guerra.Tb tienes Altia del mab y Samsung que nada en un oceano de dinero.De todas formas como el mercado esta complicado creo que es mejor estar via fondos Bestinver/Metavalor y dejar un % de liquidez.


----------



## atman (7 Abr 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> No ando con mucho tiempo para leer todo....voy al grano:
> 
> ...



Decía que apoyarían a los largos si recuperaba 1873 y avisaba que sólo sería para tentar y que la cosa estaba peligrosa. No llegó, no hubo entrada. Imagino que ahora andarán mirando si los 40-42 aguantan... y si no, igual a por los 1798.


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2014)

Janus dijo:


> No te preocupes. España esta como esta por los españoles y no tanto por sus politicos. Es esa borregada, servilismo ignorancia que impregna el pais desde siempre la que causa todos los devenires economicos y sociales. La prueba es que votan como votan. Pues que se jodan.
> 
> Tu centrate en obtener ventaja del movimiento. Lo que necesitamos es que haya movimiento, el sentido a nosotros nos tiene que dar igual. Nos aprovechamos de ello y punto. Los problemas que se los coma la borregada, entiendo que estaran encantados porque eso es lo que han votado.
> Algunos nos hemos tenido que ir a otro pais y renunciar a mucho de lo bueno del pais por una caterva de hijosdeputa ventajistas y subnormales. Les pueden dar mucho por el culo. En los cortos financieros que les hundan ...... estare.



El mercado me tiene un poco descolocado, ahora mismo España esta pagando menos por su deuda que eeuu...Como no acaben aprobando los eurobonos dudo que esto aguante mucho.Hace tiempo que España perdio el tren de la globalizacion, ya solo queda luchar por la 2 o 3 division eso si no acabanos en regional.


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Abr 2014)

el gap 1733 aun esta pendiente y los gaps Ibex 9450 y 8650 :fiufiu:


----------



## atman (7 Abr 2014)

Mmm... y que les parece ahora mismo AIG????

Se está moviendo... mejor dicho, se está preparando para meneo arriba... creo yo...


----------



## LOCA DELIROIDE (7 Abr 2014)

¿Cómo veis esta semana a Deoleo? ¿Va a seguir subiendo? ¿A que precio la veis a corto?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (7 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Si es la pag aunque con los idiomas no he tenido mucho tiempo para actualizarla.Buenas ideas ....mm... Conduril,Corticeira,Guillin,Baron de ley y luego en plan divertidas ya no por el dinero q pueda ganarse si no porque no tienen pinta de acompañar en hipoteticas caidas tef e imtech...esta ultima no esta respondiendo en bolsa como esperaba pero aun puede ganar la guerra.Tb tienes Altia del mab y Samsung que nada en un oceano de dinero.De todas formas como el mercado esta complicado creo que es mejor estar via fondos Bestinver/Metavalor y dejar un % de liquidez.



Me apunto esa del mab, tambien me llegan cantos de catenon. Mañana lo veo con calma. El mab es peligroso de por si, y si vas con dinero no te digo na :XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2014)

El SP está en niveles de soporte de corto plazo.

El nivel bueno está 100 puntos más abajo


----------



## mpbk (7 Abr 2014)

mierda.

oil ha dado otra entrada buenisima y no la he aprovechado.... vela de agotamiento en soporte y vol enorme,,,


----------



## ponzi (7 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Me apunto esa del mab, tambien me llegan cantos de catenon. Mañana lo veo con calma. El mab es peligroso de por si, y si vas con dinero no te digo na :XX::XX:



De esas altia es la q esta mas en el aire,el mab es lo q es,es jugar con fuego.


----------



## Topongo (7 Abr 2014)

Puff mañana la orden en petrobras ni por un casual me va a entrar

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 07-abr-2014 at 21:27 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Puff mañana la orden en petrobras ni por un casual me va a entrar.
> Vere cono arranca y entrare en precio que no a mercado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk





Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (7 Abr 2014)

Nasdaq en bandas, la ha tocado y ha rebotado justo en ese soporte, veremos si no repite el patrón anterior de la bajada



Spoiler













---------- Post added 07-abr-2014 at 13:51 ----------




Galifrey dijo:


> Gowex lleva un buen rato jugando con ese precio que comentas.
> 
> Me siento como un pistolero a punto de desenfundar...
> 
> ...




Para mí ha estado como lo esperado


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Mmm... y que les parece ahora mismo AIG????
> 
> Se está moviendo... mejor dicho, se está preparando para meneo arriba... creo yo...




Yo las llevo desde hace algunos meses mas o menos al precio que está ahora pero perdiendo un poco el dólar entonces estaba algo mas caro.
Ha entrado en un lateral tedioso pero mientras no pierda los 46,75... Puede que se esté tomando un descanso para volver a subir.


----------



## atman (7 Abr 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Yo las llevo desde hace algunos meses mas o menos al precio que está ahora pero perdiendo un poco el dólar entonces estaba algo mas caro.
> Ha entrado en un lateral tedioso pero mientras no pierda los 46,75... Puede que se esté tomando un descanso para volver a subir.



Eso pienso yo. Objetivo 60 (máximos de comienzos de 2011)... optimista? claro...

Por cierto:

BHP Billiton Is Bullish on Coal Long Term...If It Matters

coal prices would remain low for more than a year


----------



## bertok (7 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Eso pienso yo. Objetivo 60 (máximos de comienzos de 2011)... optimista? claro...
> 
> Por cierto:
> 
> ...



Las sesiones de ayer y hoy en ANR han sido decepcionantes. Giros intrasesión contundentes pero estamos cerca del suelo bajista ¿intermedio?


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Abr 2014)

parece que mañana no os librais del gap a la baja ratitas 8:

me ha dao una gripe del carajo , ahora me arrepiento de zampar tantas heladas :ouch:


----------



## @@strom (7 Abr 2014)

Blai da entrada de manos fuertes en Tef, San, Mts, cac, ibex.....


----------



## muertoviviente (7 Abr 2014)

LOCA DELIROIDE dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis esta semana a Deoleo? ¿Va a seguir subiendo? ¿A que precio la veis a corto?



eres tu gaybrush ? lo digo por el nick ienso:


----------



## Galifrey (7 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Para mí ha estado como lo esperado





Sí, para no variar a vuelto por sus fueros...


----------



## ane agurain (7 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Recomendaciones que me han llegado... Van por técnico.
> BEAT BioTelemetry Inc XNAS:BEAT Stock Quote Price News
> Patrón Cup w/handle. Soporte en $10
> STAA Staar Surgical XNAS:STAA Stock Quote Price News
> ...



beat me da que está esta semana sin poder con los 11,15 y la que viene tampoco
staa me gusta más para 15-20 días o así
vasc me parece que esperaría un poco a ver
gmed pinta biem, pero es que los úlitmos días....
phiik me da que vienen 15 días bajistas


----------



## napartarra (7 Abr 2014)

Si SAB sigue siendo tan predecible mañana cerrará en 2,39.


----------



## Robopoli (7 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> beat me da que está esta semana sin poder con los 11,15 y la que viene tampoco
> staa me gusta más para 15-20 días o así
> vasc me parece que esperaría un poco a ver
> gmed pinta biem, pero es que los úlitmos días....
> phiik me da que vienen 15 días bajistas




Muchas gracias. Las daré un poco de seguimiento y si ocurre algo interesante os voy contando.
Gracias de nuevo!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (7 Abr 2014)

El fin de semana estaba mirando el gráfico de Zeltia y ví que lleva un año justo de bonita subida y con volumen, esto unido a que hace tiempo que no se habla de ella me animó a meterle una orden y he pillado unas poquillas hoy justo en el mínimo del día a 2,77 (para variar un poco).
Lo que no me ha gustado es que haya salido una noticia de esas de que si tal fármaco ha sido aprobado, que si el estudio nosequé... Normalmente son noticias para empapelar como siempre. Cuanto menos ruido haya y cuanto mas tranquila la subida mejor.

---------- Post added 07-abr-2014 at 23:13 ----------

A ver si es capaz de ir a cerrar por encima de los 3 euros.

<a href="http://imgur.com/rVl1d2K"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/rVl1d2K.png" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (7 Abr 2014)

Arch Coal (NYSE:ACI) to Announce First Quarter 2014 Results on April 22


----------



## ane agurain (8 Abr 2014)

mañana deberíamos rebotar en nasdaq o pasado, y durante días porque está marcando divergencia alcista considerable

---------- Post added 07-abr-2014 at 16:03 ----------


----------



## Rodrigo (8 Abr 2014)

Pues los futuros estan coloraos


----------



## mpbk (8 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> mañana deberíamos rebotar en nasdaq o pasado, y durante días porque está marcando divergencia alcista considerable
> 
> ---------- Post added 07-abr-2014 at 16:03 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Abr 2014)

Ponzi, hoy me dio por mirar carteras value (bestinver, metagestion, warren...) y sorprendentemente tesco se repite en muchas de ellas y esta en minimos de 52 semanas, pescanova vol.2 o simplemente que ven un potencial que el mercado a corto no muestra... el tiempo dira

Imtech, ha formado un bonito suelo, veremos donde acaba


----------



## ponzi (8 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ponzi, hoy me dio por mirar carteras value (bestinver, metagestion, warren...) y sorprendentemente tesco se repite en muchas de ellas y esta en minimos de 52 semanas, pescanova vol.2 o simplemente que ven un potencial que el mercado a corto no muestra... el tiempo dira
> 
> Imtech, ha formado un bonito suelo, veremos donde acaba



Tesco tiene sus cosillas que si bien no son graves, restan visibilidad al negocio al menos durante un par de años .Estan en mitad de un proceso de reestructuracion de cierto calado, en el powerpoint de hace unos meses todo quedaba muy bonito, ahora ya aviso no es lo mismo gestionar un supermercado en uk que en China o India, asi que quizas tarden un poco mas de lo previsto.Me gusta la exposicion que tienen a Asia,pero yo creo que es mas con una vistas a muy largo plazo,aun estan muy verdes.Resumiendo , si todo va bien en 2 años deberian mejorar los resultados de lo contrario seguramente nos iriamos a 4-6 años.El que primero entro fue Buffett y parece que la reestruccion se le esta resistiendo,viendo al equipo gestor yo creo que es cuestion de tiempo.El negocio genera como un 12%-14% de roce


----------



## atman (8 Abr 2014)

Van cayendo los más débiles... 

James River Coal Company (NASDAQ: JRCC [FREE Stock Trend Analysis]), today announced that the Company and its subsidiaries have filed voluntary petitions for reorganization under Chapter 11 of the Bankruptcy Code in the Bankruptcy Court for the Eastern District of Virginia Richmond Division.

James River Coal Shows News of Third Amendment to Revolving Credit Facility, Co. Did Not Make Interest Payment, Has 30-Day Grace Period

---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 01:27 ----------

Por lo demás, los alcistas tienen puestas algunas esperanzas en los resultados de la reunión del Banco de Japón. Lo veo complicado después de que el mismísimo exgobernador de BoJ dijera el domingo en Pekín que el QE no había servidio para nada.

Pero con todo, yo veo rebote USA... el tamaño importa...


----------



## Janus (8 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Van cayendo los más débiles...
> 
> James River Coal Company (NASDAQ: JRCC [FREE Stock Trend Analysis]), today announced that the Company and its subsidiaries have filed voluntary petitions for reorganization under Chapter 11 of the Bankruptcy Code in the Bankruptcy Court for the Eastern District of Virginia Richmond Division.
> 
> ...





Dicho muchas veces igual que con Suntech, LDK ...... El que también está en la cuerda floja y es posible que acabe en chapter 11 ........... es Walter.

Una buena pista: el día que salga nuevamente a cotizar Patrior ............ será el banderazo de salida para unas subidas muy muy muy muy importantes en el medio y largo plazo.


----------



## amago45 (8 Abr 2014)

DEOLEO
parece que hay ganador en la puja, CVC Partners ... británicos ...
Pues nada, los italianos son extranjeros pero los británicos no ... 
libremercado ??? liberales ???

CVC Partners se adjudica Deoleo, tras presentar la mejor oferta


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> DEOLEO
> parece que hay ganador en la puja, CVC Partners ... británicos ...
> Pues nada, los italianos son extranjeros, pero los británicos no ...
> libremercado ??? liberales ???
> ...



Hombre, pero los italianos son directos competidores (con sus olivos de cartón piedra)....

Me levanto con esta noticia revolusionaria para levantar el negocio hotelero granadino....

http://m.ideal.es/granada/20140407/local/granada/granada-cabe-hotel-201404071221.html

Megacrack!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## amago45 (8 Abr 2014)

Ayer los calienta-valores de Red Investment estuvieron bombardeando con Natraceutical toda la tarde.
En la última media hora se intercambiaron buenos paquetes de acciones en 0.275, a ver si ese punto actua como soporte ... 8:8:8:
El volumen de ayer está en la media del último mes. A ver hoy que pasa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> eres tu gaybrush ? lo digo por el nick ienso:



Kijaputilla que eres.... ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> DEOLEO
> parece que hay ganador en la puja, CVC Partners ... británicos ...
> Pues nada, los italianos son extranjeros pero los británicos no ...
> libremercado ??? liberales ???
> ...



Si la opa es del 100% veremos a que precio se quedan las participaciones...


----------



## amago45 (8 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Si la opa es del 100% veremos a que precio se quedan las participaciones...



El precio de la OPA puede ser por encima del precio de cotización (acudiría mucho accionista) o por debajo del precio de cotización (acudirían sólo accionistas de referencia queriendo salir del accionariado ... Ebro y Cajas/exCajas de ahorro)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2014)

Beeeeertoook. Beeeeertoook beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeertoooooooooooook


Madre mia que pedazo de artículo....:aplauso:


http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-04-07/welcome-terminus

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## amago45 (8 Abr 2014)

Calentón de Natraceutical en la pre-apertura ... ...


----------



## bertok (8 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Beeeeertoook. Beeeeertoook beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeertoooooooooooook
> 
> 
> Madre mia que pedazo de artículo....:aplauso:
> ...



Luego lo leo entero pero estamos mucho más cerca de lo que pensamos

"*When our central banker masters of the universe trigger the next financial system collapse, with no monetary bullets of debasement left in their pop gun, the resulting chaos when ATMs stop spitting out $20 bills and EBT cards for 47 million people stop functioning at Wally World will be epic*. We got a glimpse into the future this past October when the EBT system went down in several states for a few hours on a Saturday afternoon. Zombies began to ransack Wal-Mart stores attempting to steal as much as they could get away with. Chaos, anger and criminal behavior was virtually instantaneous. A vast swath of EBT dependent zombies live in our numerous urban ghettos and when the EBT system goes down permanently violence will quickly erupt. Police will be vastly out-numbered, hungry mobs will become armed gangs of violent looters burning down their ghettos, ransacking and plundering businesses, stores and homes, and stealing everything that isn’t nailed down. Visualize the L.A. riots after the Rodney King verdict in every urban area in the country"

---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 06:52 ----------

Me lo llevo al hilo del last call ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (8 Abr 2014)

> En el caso de que la oferta siga adelante



Ya no me creo nada de nada


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2014)

Tio, es impresionante....

" Passive submission to an evil authority never ends well "

" Each American who hasn’t already been infected with the zombie virus needs to prepare now and decide what kind of person they will become as the collapse engulfs our society"

:aplauso:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (8 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Ayer los calienta-valores de Red Investment estuvieron bombardeando con Natraceutical toda la tarde.
> En la última media hora se intercambiaron buenos paquetes de acciones en 0.275, a ver si ese punto actua como soporte ... 8:8:8:
> El volumen de ayer está en la media del último mes. A ver hoy que pasa.







ayer era yo el loco por comprar NTC y Deoleo 


ntc me da que en algún momento de la semana se pone a 0,27 o menos, no sé, cuidado. Claro que también me da que tocamos los 0,31 este mes. ::










Los cortos se retiran de Santander, regresan a Liberbank y se estrenan en Carbures - Noticias de Mercados










Cie Automotive lanzará OPA exclusión por 199M€ sobre filial brasileña Autometal


----------



## amago45 (8 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ntc me da que en algún momento de la semana se pone a 0,27 o menos, no sé, cuidado.



Cuando se salgan los 'chicharreros' ... ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (8 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Cuando se salgan los 'chicharreros' ... ::::::



joder, han entrado? eso se avisa


----------



## inversobres (8 Abr 2014)

Y se hizo el rebote.

Expectantes, ya hemos tenido los 40-50 pipos de recorte de mm en el SP, ahora otro arreon por encima de maximos.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Abr 2014)

Pandoros dias,

gracias al stop en la entrada solo pierdo las comisiones y unas cañas en la azucar. Nunca antes un significativamente menos habia producido tanto daño desde los tiempos de enron. Estoy muy mal ahora mismo, igual acudo a la opv de edrams y todo.


----------



## Topongo (8 Abr 2014)

Aguien sería tan amable de decirme como están las posis de venta en Petrobras preferentes, mas que nada para poner una orden un poco decente que creo que la que tengo a 5 ni de palo me entra.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Abr 2014)

buen arranque de natras-ence-deoleos 
a ver si se extiende y dura un poco


----------



## fmc (8 Abr 2014)

Qué pasa con Suedzucker? Los resultados son más o menos los esperados, no? :: :: ::

(traducción de google al final)


> DGAP-Ad hoc: Südzucker AG (Suedzucker AG) 08.04.2014 | Nachricht | finanzen.net
> 
> Mannheim, 8. April 2014
> 
> ...





> Mannheim , 8 04 2014
> 
> Südzucker AG Mannheim / Ochsenfurt, Mannheim, y en el año fiscal 2013 /14 ( 1 marzo 2013 hasta 28 febrero 2014 ) Las ventas consolidadas de 7.735 ( año anterior : 7.879 ) millones de euros . El beneficio operativo del Grupo se redujo como se esperaba - después de que el año excepcionalmente bueno - de manera significativa a 658 ( año anterior: 972 ) millones de euros. Disminución de los ingresos en los sectores de azúcar, productos especiales y CropEnergies fue el esperado por el aumento de la utilidad de operación en el segmento de la fruta . Ingresos de operaciones (EBIT) cayó significativamente a 542 ( año anterior: 955 ) millones de euros. Se incluyen en este es el resultado de la reestructuración y las partidas especiales por un monto de Euro 116 millones , que se determina en gran parte por el costo de la multa coercitiva con arreglo al procedimiento antimonopolio alemana y la exigencia de reembolso de impuestos demasiado pagados sobre la producción en las campañas de comercialización 2001 /02 a 2005/ 06 se vio afectada .
> 
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (8 Abr 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Y se hizo el rebote.
> 
> Expectantes, ya hemos tenido los 40-50 pipos de recorte de mm en el SP, ahora otro arreon por encima de maximos.



no sé no sé no sé si perdemos los 10.540 o así


----------



## amago45 (8 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> joder, han entrado? eso se avisa



Entraron ayer paquetes 'sospechosos' entre las 5 y las 5.30, entre 0.275 y 0.28

Si fueras chicharrero, con cuanto margen te saldrías? un 5% en un día, un 10%? ... 

Creo que ya se están saliendo ... ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2014)

Madre del rey trono troll azucarero....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Pandoros dias,
> 
> gracias al stop en la entrada solo pierdo las comisiones y unas cañas en la azucar. Nunca antes un significativamente menos habia producido tanto daño desde los tiempos de enron. Estoy muy mal ahora mismo, igual acudo a la opv de edrams y todo.



Yo sigo dentro con una perdida de 25% y no se si quedarme, ya que el roto ya está hecho, o vender y a otra cosa.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Entraron ayer paquetes 'sospechosos' entre las 5 y las 5.30, entre 0.275 y 0.28
> 
> Si fueras chicharrero, con cuanto margen te saldrías? un 5% en un día, un 10%? ...
> 
> Creo que ya se están saliendo ... ::::::



me quedo todo el mes, como en los que he puesto antes 
ntc la veo a 0,31
ence a 2,50
nat en 2,2x

vamos a ver si se cumple


----------



## paulistano (8 Abr 2014)

Lo que comentabamos la semana pasada de Sabadell....dice lo mismo un analisto de bankinter8:


Banco Sabadell: de los títulos, teóricamente con más potencial, por análisis técnico
Las fuertes subidas de las últimas dos semanas en los títulos de Banco Sabadell le están acercando a las cotas máximas del año, los 2,404 euros. Esto quiere decir que, en teoría, por encima de los 2,404 euros en precios de cierre, volveríamos a tener una nueva señal de fortaleza de continuidad alcista. Además, lo importante es que desde el verano pasado los mínimos y máximos siguen siendo crecientes, o lo que es lo mismo, el subyacente continua inmerso dentro de una clara tendencia alcista desde entonces. Pero no sólo eso porque, además, si nos creemos el gráfico de largo plazo lo que tenemos delante es un impecable canal bajista que se superó al alza a comienzos de este año y que, en teoría, tiene como proyección mínima teórica de subida la anchura del mismo, lo que le llevaría a niveles de precio cercanos a los 4 euros. JM.R.


----------



## fmc (8 Abr 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Yo sigo dentro con una perdida de 25% y no se si quedarme, ya que el roto ya está hecho, o vender y a otra cosa.



Aún contando con los gastos extraordinarios está más o menos a PER 10 ... yo lo tengo claro, soy inversor a largo ::


----------



## Topongo (8 Abr 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Lo que comentabamos la semana pasada de Sabadell....dice lo mismo un analisto de bankinter8:
> 
> 
> Banco Sabadell: de los títulos, teóricamente con más potencial, por análisis técnico
> Las fuertes subidas de las últimas dos semanas en los títulos de Banco Sabadell le están acercando a las cotas máximas del año, los 2,404 euros. Esto quiere decir que, en teoría, por encima de los 2,404 euros en precios de cierre, volveríamos a tener una nueva señal de fortaleza de continuidad alcista. Además, lo importante es que desde el verano pasado los mínimos y máximos siguen siendo crecientes, o lo que es lo mismo, el subyacente continua inmerso dentro de una clara tendencia alcista desde entonces. Pero no sólo eso porque, además, si nos creemos el gráfico de largo plazo lo que tenemos delante es un impecable canal bajista que se superó al alza a comienzos de este año y que, en teoría, tiene como proyección mínima teórica de subida la anchura del mismo, lo que le llevaría a niveles de precio cercanos a los 4 euros. JM.R.



Lo dicho que con un poco de suerte nos marcamos un x2 y con un mucho de suerte un bankinter.
Por cierto no me podrás mirar lo de las posis de petrobras preferentes


----------



## paulistano (8 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Lo dicho que con un poco de suerte nos marcamos un x2 y con un mucho de suerte un bankinter.
> Por cierto no me podrás mirar lo de las posis de petrobras preferentes




Es raro, en el broker de bkt solo m aparece una accion de petrobras....que cotiza en nueva york....es esa??

PETROBRAS ENERGIADatos sesión*7/04/14 22:04Último
5,49
Variación
-0,06
Variación(%)
-1,08
Cierre anterior
5,55
Apertura
5,52
Máximo
5,64
Mínimo
5,39
Volumen
169.390
DEMANDA OFERTA
Títulos Precio Precio Títulos
300	5,23	5,99	100


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Abr 2014)

fmc dijo:


> Aún contando con los gastos extraordinarios está más o menos a PER 10 ... yo lo tengo claro, soy inversor a largo ::



Va a ser eso, excepto si a finales de año me compensa vender para aflorar perdidas para compensar. ::


----------



## Topongo (8 Abr 2014)

No, no es esa, es una que cotiza en el latibex con el horario de aquí, en ING no me aparece ningún movimiento desde ayer, 
gracias de todas formas.


----------



## paulistano (8 Abr 2014)

Hay que poner PETROLEO BRASILEIRO.....

Me muestra lasnlrma,es y estas tipo a.....pero no me muestra posis

PETROLEO BRASILEIDatos sesión*7/04/14 22:00Último
14,83
Variación
1,11
Variación(%)
8,09
Cierre anterior
13,72
Apertura
14,09
Máximo
14,86
Mínimo
14,03
Volumen
16.087.978


----------



## Galifrey (8 Abr 2014)

Finalmente me he decidido por una opción conservadora para la posi de este mes.

Estuve siguiendo el juego de gowex ayer con el soporte que comentó Hannibal y no lo acabé de ver claro, de lo cual me alegro, porque hoy ya lo ha perdido.

Pensé en doblar carbures (la empresa me encanta) pero da la impresión de estar algo aletargada últimamente, parece estar fuera de foco tomándose un descanso. Me alegro también de no haber doblado porque encadena su quinto día seguido de bajada.

Acabé haciendo la del amarrategui: incrementar posi en enagas o en bme. Como de Bme llevaba menos, opté por la segunda.

Y claro, como no podía ser de otra manera, hoy Bme bajando y enagás subiendo.

Lo bueno es que con estás empresas dividenderas los errores duelen menos, los nietos y tal.


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Abr 2014)

Gowex y Eurona tienen la mañana de ventas.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Abr 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Yo sigo dentro con una perdida de 25% y no se si quedarme, ya que el roto ya está hecho, o vender y a otra cosa.



Es usted un inversor a largo pues. Sinceramente los resultados estan en el orden de las previsiones, y las previsiones estan en el orden de las malas previsiones. Caer un 15% en un dia demuestra que; Hay muchos cortos en el valor con ganas de guano, muchos bancos americanos. La gente que "entramos" en los dichosos niveles todos teniamos los puntos de salida en esa zona y han saltado muchisimas ordenes.

No es una mala compañia y el negocio sin ser una cosa de conocimiento enciclopedico no esta mal y diversificado. Pero bueno que yo hoy estoy por otra cosa ya, me toca edreams, me lo he puesto como castigo.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Abr 2014)

fmc dijo:


> Qué pasa con Suedzucker? Los resultados son más o menos los esperados, no? :: :: ::
> 
> (traducción de google al final)



Los esperados nada, de consenso 600 a 200...


----------



## ane agurain (8 Abr 2014)

Ntc igual es buena salida para hoy los 0.305 o 0.307

si llegase


debería corregir un poco hasta 0.294 o así (al menos) para entrar en las bandas




Thader dijo:


> Tengo unas pocas malamente compradas a 0,33, ¿no me llegará para salirme sin rotos? Ayyyy



a corto este mes, uniendo los máximos decrecientes en mensual, podría llegar si no rompe a 0.325 o así

pero yo me bajo en 0.31 por si acaso ;D


----------



## Thader (8 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ntc la veo a 0,31





Tengo unas pocas malamente compradas a 0,33, ¿no me llegará para salirme sin rotos? Ayyyy


----------



## fmc (8 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Los esperados nada, de consenso 600 a 200...



600 de resultado operativo (EBIT), no neto.... 600 netos fue lo que tuvieron el año pasado, muy por encima de años previos

PD: En su web está la versión inglesa... IR-08.04.2014 > 2014 > Achive 2014 > Actual releases > Press > Südzucker


----------



## moisty70 (8 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ntc igual es buena salida para hoy los 0.305 o 0.307
> 
> si llegase
> 
> ...



¿Y OLE? ¿Seguimos hasta 445 como decía ayer o ya pinta otra cosa?

Dios mio, que lejos lo veía cuando leí su comentario.


----------



## LOLO08 (8 Abr 2014)

Natraceutical subiendo como la espuma!!!

Veremos los 0,31 de Ane.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Abr 2014)

moisty70 dijo:


> ¿Y OLE? ¿Seguimos hasta 445 como decía ayer o ya pinta otra cosa?
> 
> Dios mio, que lejos lo veía cuando leí su comentario.




0.445 era el precio máximo (es el precio semanal donde está la resistencia)
ojalá vaya poco a poco, para superar los 0,46



para fans de ichimokus, el kumo lado duro (resistencia brutal) está en 0,44. Hay que superarlo y no perder el 0,42. Perder 0.42 según ichimoku es malo.


----------



## atman (8 Abr 2014)

Vale, ahora sí, habría echarle un oggo tambien a Boston Scientific (BSX)... muy probablemente le entre hoy, si es que no sale disparada...

Hoy tenemos Alcoa al cierre y el viernes, creo recordar, tenemos Wells Fargo y JPM antes de la apertura.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Abr 2014)

el ibex en 10550 aprox tiene el soporte de 3 velas mensuales

si lo perdemos hay gente que pone en blogs los 10350 como posibles


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Vale, ahora sí, habría echarle un oggo tambien a Boston Scientific (BSX)... muy probablemente le entre hoy, si es que no sale disparada...
> 
> Hoy tenemos Alcoa al cierre y el viernes, creo recordar, tenemos Wells Fargo y JPM antes de la apertura.




¿Es esta?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Abr 2014)

DON coloree el grafico de INTEL. Ya que lo que mejor funciona ultimamente son las americanas que comienzan por I.


----------



## ... (8 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> 0.445 era el precio máximo (es el precio semanal donde está la resistencia)
> ojalá vaya poco a poco, para superar los 0,46
> 
> 
> ...



BolsaCanaria .info | Deoleo debe continuar al alza


----------



## ane agurain (8 Abr 2014)

Grifols confirma la mala pinta que tenía.

y bankia

---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 03:16 ----------




... dijo:


> BolsaCanaria .info | Deoleo debe continuar al alza



estos pensaban como yo, que podía tocar 0,35




yo veo los 0,51 (pero no quiero comerme un owned), por eso digo paso a paso ::

aznar jr? ::::::


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Abr 2014)

dios chinito & cia este azúcar es un tanto amargo


----------



## ane agurain (8 Abr 2014)

Catalana Occidente. Es un valor que no se comenta mucho por aquí. Cómo véis para entrar? 28,55 es la directriz


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2014)

Here you have


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Abr 2014)

Hay que ir sobre seguro DON, voy a centrar mis compras inmediatas en valores americanos que comiencen por I y se situen en el sector tecnologico.

@vmmp29 pues si, y mas despues de sacarles un +20% el ansia del ganar me pudo, gracias a que puse un stop en la entrada y que norbolsa tiene buena memoria hoy puedo decir que solo he perdido las comisiones y una comida. A otra cosa mariposa.

---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 11:32 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> Catalana Occidente. Es un valor que no se comenta mucho por aquí. Cómo véis para entrar? 28,55 es la directriz



Lo llevo en el okavango. JRIturriaga la ve en los 50 leuros. Tampoco hace falta tanto, en 48 tambien nos valdria.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Abr 2014)

28,55 es un nivel de entrada para vender la semana que viene, pero tiene pinta de que puede caer un poco más.

edito que habia puesto 22,55


----------



## LÁNGARO (8 Abr 2014)

ha sido hablar esperanza aguirre de su multa e irse el ibex pa´bajo


----------



## ane agurain (8 Abr 2014)

madre mía que oxtia el ibez.

me han echado de ntc.... bueno, plusvas, que viendo como está todo de rojo...


deoleo aguanta los 0,42. por dios!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2014)

Isle of Capri Casinos, Inc. ????????????????


::


----------



## paulistano (8 Abr 2014)

La que le está cayendo al ibex, a eurona.....argggggggggggg


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (8 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Isle of Capri Casinos, Inc. ????????????????
> 
> 
> ::



ienso:

Mejor pongo el requisito que no la pueda comprar el HONORABLE con lo que le sobra en el bolsillo.

Me frena la posible visita del sp500 futuro a los 178x.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Abr 2014)

Ni a chicharro llegó Edreams:

En directo: eDreams se desploma en su debut bursátil - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## Topongo (8 Abr 2014)

Finalmente he anulado la orden de petrobras, creia que el dividendo eran 0,8€ por acción, pero soy incapaz de contrastarlo he visto desde 0,11 a 0,30... menudo lio y hasrta que loa clare no entro ya que era para l/p, alguno tiene info fiable?


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Abr 2014)

Hay que joderse,al tran tran pero para abajo sin parar...ni un misero rebote en toda la sesion...

Pero bueno,que mierdassssss pasa?


----------



## ane agurain (8 Abr 2014)

cuidador los NTC


----------



## mpbk (8 Abr 2014)

el ibex se va a 11200, está corrigiendo.

hoy palmo bastantes cientos.


----------



## Tono (8 Abr 2014)

Buenos días.

¿ande andará Pepitoria? ¿preparando memes con Esperanza Aguirre de protagonista?


¿Fran es momento ya de salir de compras o esto caerá un poco más? Algunos valores están muy a tiro de nuevo.



Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Ni a chicharro llegó Edreams:
> 
> En directo: eDreams se desploma en su debut bursátil - Noticias ibex informacion ibex



La he estado mirando un poco por encima y sus números no son malos en principio. Su deuda tampoco es demasiado alta para lo que hay en el continuo, aunque se ve que necesitan dinero rápido para garantizar sus vencimientos hasta el 2019.
Puede ser una oportunidad. Lo mismo que, en su sector, Amadeus si baja de los 30 en esta corrección.


----------



## Se vende (8 Abr 2014)

No hay mucho volumen para tanta caida, esta tarde debe de recuperar los 10500


----------



## mpbk (8 Abr 2014)

entramos en zona de soporte....

---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 12:35 ----------

va dentro con un mini,.
probemos..


----------



## atman (8 Abr 2014)

Creo que lo que ha pasado ha sido esto...

The Organisation for economic cooperation and development has released its February leading indicators. While the outlook for advanced economies has stabilised, *emerging markets are still sliding*.The main index covering 33 countries held steady at 100.7 for the third straight month.

----------------

Don Pirata, esa misma es... ¿que no piensa usted que rompa? La lástima es no haberla pillado a 10 que la había mirado tambien... pero es que con estas...


----------



## Robopoli (8 Abr 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> No hay mucho volumen para tanta caida, esta tarde debe de recuperar los 10500



Esta tarde no creo que vaya a cambiar la cosa demasiado. USA tiene una pinta de rojete calor que no puede con ella y no hay nada en el calendario que invite al optimismo.


----------



## Snowball (8 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Esta tarde no creo que vaya a cambiar la cosa demasiado. USA tiene una pinta de rojete calor que no puede con ella y no hay nada en el calendario que invite al optimismo.



¿No hay esta tarde los MINUTES DE LA FED?


----------



## atman (8 Abr 2014)

Mmm... no lo veo... hoy tenemos Construcciones iniciadas y el Redbook.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2014)

es una pullback al triangulo que terminara con el cierre del gap 10200 , si ya lo venia diciendo MV zahorí , no sus enterais ratitas


----------



## Tio Masclet (8 Abr 2014)

El guano de hoy es como la lluvia fina;: poquito a poco te va calando hasta los huesos.


----------



## mpbk (8 Abr 2014)

3 minis,

tiene que volver a max.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Abr 2014)

Vaya ostia sabadell...


----------



## mpbk (8 Abr 2014)

5 minis......


----------



## Topongo (8 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Vaya ostia sabadell...



Oiga si es el menos malo de toda la banca mediana...
importantes los 30 creo.
cerrar por encima como sea
lo cual no significa que no sea ostia claro.


----------



## Krim (8 Abr 2014)

¿A qué hora hay minutas de la FED, caballeros? Por no moverme antes.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2014)

en 10200 aprox rompimos un triangulo al alza , ahora estamos haciendo el pullback , luego el peponismo será brutal 

 :rolleye:


----------



## Robopoli (8 Abr 2014)

Krim dijo:


> ¿A qué hora hay minutas de la FED, caballeros? Por no moverme antes.



Mañana si no me equivoco...


----------



## mpbk (8 Abr 2014)

15€ pip.

la suerte está echada.

meto 10€ pip stop ajustado.


----------



## atman (8 Abr 2014)

Ya no quedan Plug-eros??? 

Plug Power CEO Andrew Marsh Discussing Plans to Expand Fuel-Cell Usage from Forklifts to Trucks, Will Offer Fuel Cells for Refrigerated Trucks, Airport Support Vehicles, Reiterates Outlook for Positive FY14 EBITDA


----------



## ane agurain (8 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en 10200 aprox rompimos un triangulo al alza , ahora estamos haciendo el pullback , luego el peponismo será brutal
> 
> :rolleye:



esta semana o la que viene deberíamos visitar por debajo de 10.330


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2014)

hoy mismo o mañana estamos cerrando el gap 10200 señol ane


----------



## Topongo (8 Abr 2014)

Menuda castaña eurona y gowex no?
Con eurona no se que hacer si intentar entrada en base de canal, a ver si esta vez lo va a perder y nos comemos un guano premium de verdad.


----------



## atman (8 Abr 2014)

jueeerrr... como el SP *h*abra por debajo de 38 me paíce que nos damos un sopapo... y vamos camino...

:ouch:


----------



## Claca (8 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> jueeerrr... ******************** de 38 me paíce que nos damos un sopapo... y vamos camino...



Edita, edita...


----------



## Hannibal (8 Abr 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Finalmente me he decidido por una opción conservadora para la posi de este mes.
> 
> Estuve siguiendo el juego de gowex ayer con el soporte que comentó Hannibal y no lo acabé de ver claro, de lo cual me alegro, porque hoy ya lo ha perdido.
> 
> ...



Pues la siguiente parada de Gowex está en 21,85 si miramos el fibo de la última subida, o 21,45 si nos fijamos en la directriz alcista de largo plazo. La buena notica es que va a llegar a esas cifras en horas por lo que parece, la mala es que la caida es tan vertical que a ver quién tiene el valor de meterse ahi 8:

Y por favor,que alguien ponga a la Upton meneándole las peras al Droghi, que sino esto se nos muere.


----------



## juanfer (8 Abr 2014)

Se han cerrado un gap en el eurostoxx ahora vamos a cerrar el gap del 28/03.


----------



## mpbk (8 Abr 2014)

de momento min... y polla en mano.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues la siguiente parada de Gowex está en 21,85 si miramos el fibo de la última subida, o 21,45 si nos fijamos en la directriz alcista de largo plazo. La buena notica es que va a llegar a esas cifras en horas por lo que parece, la mala es que la caida es tan vertical que a ver quién tiene el valor de meterse ahi 8:
> 
> *Y por favor,que alguien ponga a la Upton meneándole las peras al Droghi*, que sino esto se nos muere.


----------



## mpbk (8 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> esta semana o la que viene deberíamos visitar por debajo de 10.330



si?:XX::XX::XX::XX:

y me tiene ignorado el sabelotodo


----------



## Tono (8 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> esta semana o la que viene deberíamos visitar por debajo de 10.330




ojalá llegara hasta ahí la corrección, pero no parece que vaya a pasar. 
Voy a esperar a que abra USA para ver si puede caer un poquillo más antes de salir de compras. 
Esta bajada ha sido una barrida de stops hasta los 10400 para despiojar, me parece que se va a quedar ahí.


----------



## Hannibal (8 Abr 2014)

Esto es sólo una hipotesis, pero aquí queda. Para los vagos: el 8 de mayo muy probablemente estemos en 10.900. ¿Mi teoría? Que posiblemente nos choquemos contra los 11.000 y después de eso, correciones sanas y lateralidad.


Spoiler


----------



## Tono (8 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Esto es sólo una hipotesis, pero aquí queda. Para los vagos: el 8 de mayo muy probablemente estemos en 10.900. ¿Mi teoría? Que posiblemente nos choquemos contra los 11.000 y después de eso, correciones sanas y lateralidad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Los 11000 se tocan con seguridad. 
Por decírtelo de otra forma, esta bajada es la corrección previa para comprar barato antes de la salida de los balances del 1Q. Supongo que empezarán la semana que viene. 
Van a ser buenos y el tirón de la subida durará hasta mayo. Luego los valores se irán recolocando de nuevo en función de pagos de dividendos y lo que sepan los insiders sobre los resultados del 2Q. 
Después de junio no me fio un pelo de lo que pueda pasar.

De cualquier forma esta bajada de hoy es de las que hay que aprovechar. Ojalá toquemos los 10300 esta semana como dice Ane.


----------



## paulistano (8 Abr 2014)

Coño Claca.... Me alegra verte aunque sea para pegar un tirón de orejas a Atman.... Jeje

Saludos

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2014)

Hola clacki!




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Es esta?











atman dijo:


> ----------------
> 
> Don Pirata, esa misma es... ¿que no piensa usted que rompa? La lástima es no haberla pillado a 10 que la había mirado tambien... pero es que con estas...




Lo que me dice el P&C es que se acumulan divergencias bajistas RSI-precio, que el macd tb está bajistilla, está en zona de resistencia dsp de haber subido un 170%…

No hay pastos mejores?

Todo imho, atman. 
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## mpbk (8 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Esto es sólo una hipotesis, pero aquí queda. Para los vagos: el 8 de mayo muy probablemente estemos en 10.900. ¿Mi teoría? Que posiblemente nos choquemos contra los 11.000 y después de eso, correciones sanas y lateralidad.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



nos hemos acostumbrado a opinar, y a ver quien la tiene más grande

yo digo 11200-14050 y no hay discusión a mi modo de ver, son puras matemáticas.....donde el ordenador sabe donde vender, está todo programado.

---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 14:33 ----------

bueno alguien ha comprado en minimos como yo? 15 paquetes.

835€ de ganancia de momento... a ver cuánto ganamos. subimos stop al ultimo min que ha hecho máx en la ultima caida.

---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 14:36 ----------

hasta aqui la bajada de todos los indices? veremos


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2014)

chavalin ten mas cuidado , la existencia de gaps por cerrar es algo muy peligroso , todo va muy bien hasta que de pronto el mercado se gira sin freno y no para hasta cerrar dichos gaps , el del 10200 fijo que lo cerramos , es una pullback


----------



## Hannibal (8 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> nos hemos acostumbrado a opinar, y a ver quien la tiene más grande



Pues ya ve, unos damos nuestra humilde opinión, en mí caso una vez cada 2/3 semanas que es cuando puedo, y otros se dedican todo el día a practicar el hedonismo citandose a si mismos y fardando de lo que gana en cada operación. 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues ya ve, unos damos nuestra humilde opinión, en mí caso una vez cada 2/3 semanas que es cuando puedo, y otros se dedican todo el día a practicar el hedonismo citandose a si mismos y fardando de lo que gana en cada operación.
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk









:no: ::


----------



## Hannibal (8 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> :no: ::



Eso que es piraton? Algun pantallazo del juego de Pokémon? :: 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2014)

joer.... creía que lo ibas a pillar. Es la nueva evolucion del paper y del mind trading....


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Abr 2014)

poned tetas 

el hijo prodigo Claca ha vuelto


----------



## atman (8 Abr 2014)

Yastá, copiado 100 veces pa que no mesolvide... 


Redbook -0,5% respecto al mes pasado. +2,7 anual.


----------



## Claca (8 Abr 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> poned tetas
> 
> el hijo prodigo Claca ha vuelto



De paso, solamente. De vez en cuando leo las últimas páginas del hilo, por ahora nada más. Eso sí, tengo pendiente hacer algún comentario sobre el estado del mercado, pero por ahora no lo veo necesario.

Mucha suerte a todos.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2014)

cerraremos el gap 10200 aniquilando a todo el gacelerio que cayo en la trampa y pensar que el personal se estuvo vacilando de los cortos de un sabio servidor :rolleye:

---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 15:11 ----------




Claca dijo:


> De paso, solamente. De vez en cuando leo las últimas páginas del hilo, por ahora nada más. Eso sí, tengo pendiente hacer algún comentario sobre el estado del mercado, pero por ahora no lo veo necesario.
> 
> Mucha suerte a todos.



iluminanos mariconson :S


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (8 Abr 2014)

El Ibex tenía que corregir antes o después. Mañana seguiremos subiendo.

Por cierto, alguien se está achicharrando pero bien:

Colonial se dispara: la compañía ofrece un enorme potencial a largo plazo - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## Chila (8 Abr 2014)

Jodo menudo guanazo premium hoy.
Me ha saltado el sl en Gowex. ¿ahora que?


----------



## credulo (8 Abr 2014)

Me bajo el programa padre y me pongo a trastear. Cuando tradeo miro el precio que llevo y los stops y poco más y tengo mezcladas acciones antiguas y nuevas.

-El 100% de las pérdidas son de transmisiones de más de un año.
-Cerca del 95% de las ganancias son a menos de un año.

Resultado: no compenso una mierda, me crujen en las ganancias y aunque sobre el papl el año pasado ha sido positivo con los impuestos tengo pérdidas. ::::::::

No ganas ni siquiera cuando ganas.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (8 Abr 2014)

Qué difícil es subir, pero que fácil es bajar.


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2014)

credulo dijo:


> Me bajo el programa padre y me pongo a trastear. Cuando tradeo miro el precio que llevo y los stops y poco más y tengo mezcladas acciones antiguas y nuevas.
> 
> -El 100% de las pérdidas son de transmisiones de más de un año.
> -Cerca del 95% de las ganancias son a menos de un año.
> ...



a callar y a pagar , de acuerdo en lo de los


----------



## atman (8 Abr 2014)

Tócate las narices...



> The Australian Securities and Investment Commission (ASIC) reportedly may resurrect the idea of implementing a 500 millisecond pause on trades in an effort to put the brakes on high-frequency trading (HFT).
> 
> An ASIC taskforce established in mid-2012 had recommended implementing a pause of 500 milliseconds for small orders of $500 or less.
> 
> ...



O sea, que consideran que los HFT no son necesariamente malos, o al menos que ellos no han nada malo... Pero que por si acaso van a imponer una pausa de medio segundo... a las operaciones más pequeñas (menos de 500 dólares)...


----------



## Montegrifo (8 Abr 2014)

credulo dijo:


> Me bajo el programa padre y me pongo a trastear. Cuando tradeo miro el precio que llevo y los stops y poco más y tengo mezcladas acciones antiguas y nuevas.
> 
> -El 100% de las pérdidas son de transmisiones de más de un año.
> -Cerca del 95% de las ganancias son a menos de un año.
> ...



Tranquilo, las cuentas ya están hechas, Montoro y su tropa sabían lo que hacían.


----------



## Topongo (8 Abr 2014)

Joder las petrobras +6% anda que no soy lerdo, me pudo el acojone...


----------



## napartarra (8 Abr 2014)

Teneis suerte de que siga palmando .... porque si no yo si que postearía ganancias horarias, snif. Ya llegará el día, llegará.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Abr 2014)

La vida de los cortos es cruel cuando los usanos abren el ojo


----------



## atman (8 Abr 2014)

Waka! defendiendo los 40...

Padentro en bsx. unas poquitas a ver que pasa...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Joder las petrobras +6% anda que no soy lerdo, me pudo el acojone...



Y si hubiera bajado? A toro pasado es muy facil juzgarnos


----------



## ApoloCreed (8 Abr 2014)

Vaya con anarrosa (and friends),es mirar la cotizacion y tener la sensacion de que la pantalla del pc me va a explotar en cualquier momento

Cosas de la sugestion ::


----------



## Durmiente (8 Abr 2014)

Puede haber sido la última oportunidad de cargar más, antes de subir "en serio".

(Todo depende de si el SP aguanta hoy los 40, que entonces "sí que sí...")


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Abr 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Vaya con anarrosa (and friends),es mirar la cotizacion y tener la sensacion de que la pantalla del pc me va a explotar en cualquier momento
> 
> Cosas de la sugestion ::



No quería decir nada por si la cagaba pero como ya no soy el primero...

Los cortos deben de estar empezando a cerrar posiciones al vencer la resistencia que había en 4,76. A ver si es así y pega tirón para arriba, lo cual hará que más cortos cierren a su vez.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2014)

LOL blog rulah!


----------



## atman (8 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LOL blog rulah!



Creo que es el blog de bolsa más cachondo que he podido leer... sólo que quien no sea del hilo algunas cosas le pasarán inadvertidas... por lo demás... :Aplauso:


----------



## Durmiente (8 Abr 2014)

Dentro de BBVA a 9,075


Edito: tengo la ligera impresión de que LA HE CAGADO....


----------



## ane agurain (8 Abr 2014)

dentro de grifols, glub 38.6 glubs


----------



## Hannibal (8 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> joer.... creía que lo ibas a pillar. Es la nueva evolucion del paper y del mind trading....



Entonces lo conocerá el jato seguramente ienso:

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Durmiente (8 Abr 2014)

Pues sigo pensando que el 40 lo aguanta el SP sin problemas.

Y yo, pobre gacela de mí, pues como que me he precipitado al comprar BBVA... snif, snif...


----------



## Krim (8 Abr 2014)

¡¡Vamos carboneros!! ¡Esas archs!


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Abr 2014)

el dax hizo 2 harlemshakes (draghi y NFP) y finalmente lo tiraron.

no es sano tanto guano de golpe, algunos podrían atragantarse.

Parece que aun quedan suelos que perforar.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (8 Abr 2014)

Hay pocas cosas en bolsa mejores que ver subir a anarrosa un +10% en una sola sesión. Ni en mis mejores sueños...:rolleye:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (8 Abr 2014)

cuando uno ve esto, sabe que algo no va bien (¿estos nos pagaran la pensiones? :: ):


----------



## mpbk (8 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Pues ya ve, unos damos nuestra humilde opinión, en mí caso una vez cada 2/3 semanas que es cuando puedo, y otros se dedican todo el día a practicar el hedonismo citandose a si mismos y fardando de lo que gana en cada operación.
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



pues follow me......

yo ya tengo mano en polla


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues follow me......
> 
> yo ya tengo mano en polla



Pues si lo hace tanto como lo postea le saldra callo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pues si lo hace tanto como lo postea le saldra callo.



No me cite esas cosas....:no:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## mpbk (8 Abr 2014)

vamos a ver, a alguien les interesan mis operaciones?

sino no merece la pena decir nada, ya sabéis que soy bueno, no hace falta reiterar..


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2014)

aceptamos bueno para nada como bueno :rolleye:


----------



## Mr. Blonde (8 Abr 2014)

Vaaaamos arriba ese IBEX!!!


----------



## mpbk (8 Abr 2014)

1500€ ya


i el dax tambien rebotandooooooooooooo


----------



## Topongo (8 Abr 2014)

Dentro de Zeltia


----------



## paulistano (8 Abr 2014)

Lol......por un momento la subasta de sabadell ha marcado 2,22.....


----------



## mpbk (8 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> 1500€ ya
> 
> 
> i el dax tambien rebotandooooooooooooo




cierro intra 5 lotes

me quedo con 10 stop min que ha hecho a las 4.


----------



## Durmiente (8 Abr 2014)

Dentro de IAG a 5,06 (en la subasta)

---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 17:39 ----------

Creo que hoy era un día en el que había que "salir de compras" (espero haber acertado...).


----------



## Ajetreo (8 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No me cite esas cosas....:no:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Disculpe, tiene usted "toa la rasón, me ha podio el genio"


----------



## sr.anus (8 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> vamos a ver, a alguien les interesan mis operaciones?
> 
> sino no merece la pena decir nada, ya sabéis que soy bueno, no hace falta reiterar..



mpbk le falta umildá y conosimiento. A mi no me molesta que cante alguna, solo que ud es un follonero. De hecho cuando ha cantado la entrada me he fiado de ud y he entrado sin mirar ni el grafico (eso si, con stop) estaba trabajando y no era bonito ponerte a trastear con graficos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2014)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## vmmp29 (8 Abr 2014)

al final lo dejaron ........


----------



## mpbk (8 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> mpbk le falta umildá y conosimiento. A mi no me molesta que cante alguna, solo que ud es un follonero. De hecho cuando ha cantado la entrada me he fiado de ud y he entrado sin mirar ni el grafico (eso si, con stop) estaba trabajando y no era bonito ponerte a trastear con graficos.



habrás ganado dinerito ehh...conocimientos no me faltan, he trabajado en high trading, para mi esto es como comer palomitas.


----------



## Robopoli (8 Abr 2014)

Parece que el suelo intradía del composite lo quieren dejar en los 4.100

---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 17:59 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> mpbk le falta umildá y conosimiento. A mi no me molesta que cante alguna, solo que ud es un follonero. De hecho cuando ha cantado la entrada me he fiado de ud y he entrado sin mirar ni el grafico (eso si, con stop) estaba trabajando y no era bonito ponerte a trastear con graficos.



No follonea el que quiere sino el que puede :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Abr 2014)

Falta poco tiempo para el guanazo deluxe.

La trinchera ruge


----------



## Tono (8 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Parece que el suelo intradía del composite lo quieren dejar en los 4.100
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 17:59 ----------
> 
> ...



ni gana dinero en bolsa el que lo cuenta, si no el que lo ingresa en la cuenta :bla::bla:

Hoy al SAN lo han dejado en rojo porque les ha dado la gana.

Al final no me he atrevido a comprar nada, dudando entre Bankiter, Amadeus, Grifols... y Bankia :o. 
Todo por esperar a que en USA guanearan y tiraran esto un poco más abajo un día más. 
He guardado una captura apara cagarme en mis muelas por ser tan acojonao dentro de unos días.
Parece que la corrección ha acabado y toca de nuevo subir mañana.


----------



## mpbk (8 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ni gana dinero en bolsa el que lo cuenta, si no el que lo ingresa en la cuenta :bla::bla:
> 
> Hoy al SAN lo han dejado en rojo porque les ha dado la gana.
> 
> ...



yo tengo orden de venta 7.49 san.

unas cuantas miles.


----------



## Durmiente (8 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ni gana dinero en bolsa el que lo cuenta, si no el que lo ingresa en la cuenta :bla::bla:
> 
> Hoy al SAN lo han dejado en rojo porque les ha dado la gana.
> 
> ...



Me parece que sí.

Por si acaso, estaré con los dedos cruzados todo el rato hasta que cierren en USA.

---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 18:24 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> yo tengo orden de venta 7.49 san.
> 
> *unas cuantas miles*.



¿Solamente?

Se ve que no se fia usted mucho....


----------



## atman (8 Abr 2014)

Bueno, pues... parece que va siendo hora de terminar de cerrar la posi... voy a ponerle el SL en 1855. Y si salta pues bien saltado esté.


----------



## Roninn (8 Abr 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> No quería decir nada por si la cagaba pero como ya no soy el primero...
> 
> Los cortos deben de estar empezando a cerrar posiciones al vencer la resistencia que había en 4,76. A ver si es así y pega tirón para arriba, lo cual hará que más cortos cierren a su vez.



Yo igual, callado como una **** con las anarosas.

Ha sido mi tercera entrada y esta vez el gancho ha funcionado de una puñetera vez.

Mis operaciones con ANR:

Compra: 6,880
Venta: 6,640 

Compra: 5,580
Venta: 4,640 <------- Por monguer!!

Compra: 4,390 
Venta: X

Gacela tozuda que es uno.


----------



## Durmiente (8 Abr 2014)

Entre ayer y hoy ya ha chocado tres veces con el 52.... Veremos a ver ahora....


----------



## ponzi (8 Abr 2014)

Mirar Guillin

GROUPE GUILLIN (ALGIL:EN Paris): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek


----------



## mpbk (8 Abr 2014)

oleee el oil


----------



## Belisario (8 Abr 2014)

Hoy vaya bajón, se han perdido los 10.500. Llevo varios días con casi todos mis valores en rojo, a ver si la semana se corrige.


----------



## Robopoli (8 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Mirar Guillin
> 
> GROUPE GUILLIN (ALGIL:EN Paris): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek



Parece que está a puntito de caramelo! 
Quién la llevaba? Bestinver o Metavalor?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Mirar Guillin
> 
> GROUPE GUILLIN (ALGIL:EN Paris): Stock Quote & Company Profile - Businessweek



Después de toda esa subida estar en un p/e de 9.6x


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2014)

Topongo, cuidado con petrobraaaaash. Epic Reversal ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ponzi (8 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Parece que está a puntito de caramelo!
> Quién la llevaba? Bestinver o Metavalor?



Metavalor,a mi me gusta mucho la comente como hace 2 meses junto a corticeira y conduril.Es una empresa francesa dedicada a fabricar bandejas para comida precocinada o simplemente para conservar productos frescos en los supermercados


----------



## muertoviviente (8 Abr 2014)

el gacelerio no suele ver venir el peligro y esta vez no esta siendo diferente , conque los 11k no :: conque a los bajistas nos fundirían no :: cuanta falta de humildad y de conocimiento :no:


----------



## Topongo (8 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Topongo, cuidado con petrobraaaaash. Epic Reversal ::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Ya lo he visto! Finamente he decidido no entrar porque la fecha ex- div era el 3 de abril y ya no pillaba el de este año . Pero si agradece! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Abr 2014)

Voy a promediar en suedzucker hoy después de la caída revise el negocio y cotiza con bastante descuento, el mercado o los cortos han sobre reaccionado


----------



## ane agurain (8 Abr 2014)

alguien para entrar en cat.occidente? aparte de chinito


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (8 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> alguien para entrar en cat.occidente? aparte de chinito



Para corto? para largo...


----------



## bertok (8 Abr 2014)

enjoy it


----------



## Chila (8 Abr 2014)

¿noos parece que vienen malos tiempos para las empresas tecnologicas?
Llevan subidas muy prologandas en tiempo y beneficios..y la realidad es el post de bertok.


----------



## Durmiente (8 Abr 2014)

No me gusta un pelo que el sp no pueda con la zona del 52-54.


----------



## Pepitoria (8 Abr 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> No me gusta un pelo que el sp no pueda con la zona del 52-54.



Pues esperate que lo lleven a los 1800...

Vamos de gratis


----------



## LOLO08 (8 Abr 2014)

Aprovechando el bajon de hoy de gowex he comprado unas cuantas.

Me guia su tendencia alcista....SL en un 4%.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Para corto? para largo...



para comprar esta semana y vender la que viene o siguiente a 29,40 o más

es que está justo en el borde de la banda, la duda es si la tiran más o no a 27,62 o 26,67 el jueves o viernes

igual mañana coge y sube todo lo perdido, vete a saber!
hablo para un pullback ti-ta
porque ha roto hoy la directriz alcista









Yo creo que es inevitable que el ibex vaya a los 10,325
coinciden un minimo semanal pasado, otro máximo semanal y fibo 38 de esta subida


----------



## Robopoli (8 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Para corto? para largo...





Chila dijo:


> ¿noos parece que vienen malos tiempos para las empresas tecnologicas?
> Llevan subidas muy prologandas en tiempo y beneficios..y la realidad es el post de bertok.



Creo que hay de todo en la viña del señor. Amazon, Netflix, Linkedin son casos bastante extremos. Por ejemplo AAPL tiene un P/E de 13, MSFT 14,7 y si entras ya en pequeños valores no hablamos. Para mi generalmente en las tecnológicas el P/E tienen menos peso que en un bluechip y otros factores como el crecimiento de los últimos años y la proyección de revenue el futuro adquieren más importancia.

---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 21:48 ----------




ponzi dijo:


> Metavalor,a mi me gusta mucho la comente como hace 2 meses junto a corticeira y conduril.Es una empresa francesa dedicada a fabricar bandejas para comida precocinada o simplemente para conservar productos frescos en los supermercados



Si y por cierto a Corticeira le saqué un 10% y a Mota un 17% desde que lo comentaste. Gracias :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
También recuerdo que hablamos de Guillin y si no recuerdo mal de Unilever la cual tampoco va nada mal hasta la fecha.
Habrá que vigilar Guillin y valorar una posible entrada estos días.
Gracias de nuevo!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2014)

Madre Mía los vikingos estos de los cojones... :ouch:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (8 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Madre Mía los vikingos estos de los cojones... :ouch:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Patapalo, gracias pro el artículo de esta mañana.

De los mejor que he leído en muuuuucho tiempo. Cada vez está más cerca :8::8::8:

*Welcome To Terminus
*
Welcome To Terminus | Zero Hedge

"Life improves slowly and goes wrong fast, and only catastrophe is clearly visible.”

– Edward Teller







I was a late arrival to the Walking Dead television program. I don’t watch much of the mindless drivel passing for entertainment on the 600 worthless channels available 24/7 on cable TV. I assumed it was another superficial zombie horror show on par with the teenage vampire crap polluting the airwaves. Last year a friend told me I had to watch the show. I was hooked immediately and after some marathon watching of seasons one and two, I understood the various storylines and back stories. What the show doesn’t openly reveal is the deeper meanings, symbolism, and lessons we can learn from viewing human beings trying to survive in a post-apocalyptic world. In my opinion, the horror and gore is secondary to the human responses to horrific circumstances and the consequences of individual and group decisions to their survival.

As the end of season four approached, the disbursed characters were descending upon a place called Terminus. They were drawn by the intriguing and hopeful signs posted at various railroad junctions promising sanctuary, community and survival. Of course the name Terminus does not sound very inviting or hopeful. There are multiple possible meanings regarding Terminus. The Roman god Terminus protected boundary markers and sacrifices were performed to sanctify each boundary stone. The bones, ashes, and blood of a sacrificial victim, along with crops, honeycombs, and wine, were placed into a hole at a point where estates converged, and the stone was driven in on top. Maintaining boundaries and sacrifice are major themes throughout the series.







The show is set in the metropolitan Atlanta area of Georgia and the surrounding countryside. It just so happens that during the 1830s Terminus was the name of a settlement at the end of the Western and Atlantic railroad line. That settlement is now Atlanta. Terminus is also the title of the final poem ever composed by Ralph Waldo Emerson. The poem focuses on a conversation between the author and the god Terminus, discussing the author’s forthcoming death. The message of the poem is to resist fear and prepare for death. The destination is worth the journey. 

“As the bird trims her to the gale,

I trim myself to the storm of time,

I man the rudder, reef the sail,

Obey the voice at eve obeyed at prime:

“Lowly faithful, banish fear,

Right onward drive unharmed;

The port, well worth the cruise, is near,

And every wave is charmed.”

We are only given a short time on this earth and the end of the line will be the same for everyone. What matters is how we conduct ourselves during our own journey towards our personal Terminus. Have we served as a virtuous example for our children, sacrificed for others, and benefited humanity or have we displayed greed, avarice and selfishness during our trek through life? As we approach our own meeting with destiny, the actions and morality of individuals will matter. I don’t know the motivations of the writers creating the themes for the Walking Dead, but the show connects with me on a number of levels. I look around and see hordes of zombies everywhere.

*Zombification of America
*
“The real hopeless victims of mental illness are to be found among those who appear to be most normal. Many of them are normal because they are so well adjusted to our mode of existence, because their human voice has been silenced so early in their lives that they do not even struggle or suffer or develop symptoms as the neurotic does. They are normal not in what may be called the absolute sense of the word; they are normal only in relation to a profoundly abnormal society. Their perfect adjustment to that abnormal society is a measure of their mental sickness. These millions of abnormally normal people, living without fuss in a society to which, if they were fully human beings, they ought not to be adjusted.” – Aldous Huxley – Brave New World Revisited







The vast majority of the population in the post-apocalyptic world of the Walking Dead is mindless zombies driven by only their need to feed upon human flesh. They are infected with a disease that disables the cognitive portion of their brains and leaves them as slobbering predatory zombies seeking to satisfy their vile needs. They are referred to as “walkers” or “biters” as they aimlessly roam the countryside seeking human flesh. Everyone bitten or killed by a zombie is infected and turned into a zombie. The only way to stop them is by destroying their brain. The relentless violence and gore is not for the squeamish, but is probably a realistic portrayal of the brutishness and harsh conditions that will overwhelm this country once the electrical grid goes down, fuel becomes scarce and the global supply chain fails. Our just in time society is about one week from chaos, lawlessness, starvation and death on a grand scale.

As I watch the hordes of hideous brain dead zombies shuffling across the apocalyptic landscape seeking to satiate their basest cravings I can’t help but see the parallels with the millions of mindless tattooed obese slobs waddling across mall parking lots past vacant store fronts staring zombielike at their iGadgets as they seek to satisfy their basest desires at Macy’s and Chipotle. A virus has overspread our country causing a vast swath of the population to gratuitously assuage their every want without thinking of the consequences. The sickness is caused by being imprisoned for twelve years in government run public schools, watching thousands of hours of propaganda emitted by the corporate media, viewing hundreds of brain cell destroying reality TV shows, reading and sending thousands of texts and tweets, and being overwhelmed by the delusional belief spending more than they make, saving nothing, and piling up mountains of debt is the path to success in our contaminated society.

In the show there is no clear explanation as to why the majority of the population have been infected and turned into zombies, while a tiny minority is unaffected and able to think critically and act rationally. It is revealed that all living people are infected with the zombie virus, but it remains dormant in a minority of the survivors. Death by any means triggers the virus and turns the corpse into a mindless flesh eating zombie. *There are 318 million Americans and a majority of them fall into the category of zombies in my estimation. Every American has the zombie virus within them. It has been incubated by corrupt vote seeking politicians, control hungry government sociopaths, mind numbingly worthless public education, and the relentless dumbing down through corporate media propaganda and vacuous reality TV entertainment. Once cogent thinking aware citizens have been zombiefied into mindless impulsive consumers*.

How can you not see the parallels between American society and the zombies in the Walking Dead? Walk down any city street in America and you see hordes shuffling along staring with blank faces and glazed over eyes at their iGadgets. Black Friday is identical to flinging a freshly slaughtered hog in front of the flesh eating zombies. Americans flock to malls across our apocalyptic suburban sprawl landscape and proceed to stampede, gouge, and punch their way to an fantastic bargain on a Chinese slave labor produced microwave they must have to cook their toxic frankenfood created by one of our corporate food conglomerates. The Black Friday crowds actually make the zombies from the Walking Dead seem well behaved. While the American zombies are shambling through superficial lives of pleasure seeking, mass consumption, and a delusional faith in debt based wealth, there is still a minority of rational thinking people who can control their impulses and resist the disease devouring our culture.







“Our economy is based on spending billions to persuade people that happiness is buying things, and then insisting that the only way to have a viable economy is to make things for people to buy so they’ll have jobs and get enough money to buy things.” ? Philip Slater 

*Collapse Will Be Sudden
*
“That’s the thing about the collapse of civilization. It never happens according to plan – there’s no slavering horde of zombies. No actinic flash of thermonuclear war. No Earth-shuddering asteroid. The end comes in unforeseen ways; the stock market collapses, and then the banks, and then there is no food in the supermarkets, or the communications system goes down completely and inevitably, and previously amiable co-workers find themselves wrestling over the last remaining cookie that someone brought in before all the madness began.” ? Mark A. Rayner – The Fridgularity







What you note after watching a few episodes of the Walking Dead is that collapse happened suddenly. Cities, towns, houses and highways remained relatively intact. The decay and deterioration caused by neglect and abandonment are the only visible signs that modern civilization has ceased. The show highlights the life-threatening difficulty of enduring on a day to day basis without the certainty of shelter, food, water, and fuel. The average asleep American isn’t prepared to last one week without the basics of modern life. They haven’t stocked any food, water or fuel in case of an emergency. Their normalcy bias keeps them from even considering the high likelihood of even a natural disaster caused by a hurricane, snowstorm, or earthquake. Recent examples of most people’s complete helplessness were the snow and ice storms that struck this past winter and hurricanes Sandy and Katrina. Without power and access to food and water, modern society breaks down quickly, with chaos, looting and anarchy only days away.

*It is unlikely that collapse of civilization as we know it will happen due to some extreme event such as nuclear war, super volcano, or asteroid. When our central banker masters of the universe trigger the next financial system collapse, with no monetary bullets of debasement left in their pop gun, the resulting chaos when ATMs stop spitting out $20 bills and EBT cards for 47 million people stop functioning at Wally World will be epic*. We got a glimpse into the future this past October when the EBT system went down in several states for a few hours on a Saturday afternoon. Zombies began to ransack Wal-Mart stores attempting to steal as much as they could get away with. Chaos, anger and criminal behavior was virtually instantaneous. A vast swath of EBT dependent zombies live in our numerous urban ghettos and when the EBT system goes down permanently violence will quickly erupt. Police will be vastly out-numbered, hungry mobs will become armed gangs of violent looters burning down their ghettos, ransacking and plundering businesses, stores and homes, and stealing everything that isn’t nailed down. Visualize the L.A. riots after the Rodney King verdict in every urban area in the country.







The fragility of our debt financed oil dependent just in time global supply chain system is beyond the comprehension of the average zombie American. They are too distracted by mass consuming the products dependent on that very same fragile scheme. They are clueless zombie-like dupes who believe $20 bills magically appear in ATMs, Funyuns and Cheetos miraculously materialize on Wal-Mart shelves, gasoline endlessly bubbles up from the ground into the hose they stick in their $40,000 monster SUVs “bought” with a 0% seven year loan from Ally Financial, and that enchanted plastic card with a magnetic strip empowers them to fulfill every craving like a zombie feeding on a dead carcass.

There is a worldwide currency and petroleum war being waged today as too much fiat currency is chasing a dwindling amount of cheap petroleum supplies. The developed world has experienced a century of relative illusory prosperity as cheap easy to access fuel and cheap easy to print fiat currency have led zombies to believe progress and prosperity are their god given right. The most highly educated zombies will be the most shocked when they realize the reality they believed was all an illusion. The Starbucks “Triple, Venti, Half Sweet, Non-Fat, Caramel Macchiato” crowd who isolate themselves in their 100% financed 5,000 square foot luxury cookie cutter brick McMansions amidst 200 other identical McMansions occupied by reclusive strangers in enclaves pretentiously named The Preserve at Meadow Lakes, and driving multiple leased BMWs, are about as prepared for a collapse of modern society as a helpless child. The suburban wasteland of strip malls, office parks, and fast food joints is completely dependent upon an endless supply of cheap oil and cheap credit.

The cracks in this delusionary foundation are visible for all to see as Space Available signs outnumber actual businesses, pothole dotted highways deteriorate, sewer lines crack, and houses in disrepair outnumber those being kept up. It takes money to keep a home from deteriorating and it happens to be in short supply for 90% of the population. Despite the non-stop money printing operation at the Fed and the mainstream media fantasy stories of shale oil energy independence, the suburban dream is turning into a nightmare. When the inevitable financial implosion strikes in the next few years, the illusion of progress will come to an end. The inner cities will explode in violence and will burn. The police will be helpless and scared. There will be death on a large scale.

Suburbia will turn into a lawless landscape where neighbors turn on each other, as they have failed to create real communities. The isolation and seclusion which have marked suburban existence for the last thirty years will contribute to the creation of criminal gangs looting and pillaging stores, businesses and unprotected homes. After the collapse the only people likely to survive relatively unscathed are rural folk. Farmers, ranchers and those capable of living off the land have the abilities to endure a breakdown in our modern society. These people are prepared, know how to use firearms and create communities of self-sufficiency. No one will thrive in the world coming our way, but those not dependent upon or tied to our modern societal paradigm have a better chance to survive. 







“If people feel lost and alone and helpless and broken and hopeless today, what will it be like if the world really begins to come apart at the hinges?” ? Brandon Andress – And Then the End Will Come!

*Individualism vs Community
*
“The values to which people cling most stubbornly under inappropriate conditions are those values that were previously the source of their greatest triumphs.” ? Jared Diamond – Collapse: How Societies Choose to Fail or Succeed







Our society has always glorified rugged individualism. We celebrate individual accomplishments and make heroes of those who have gone it alone and triumphed either in business, politics, sports, or the arts. Overcoming tremendous obstacles and going it alone in the face of adversity has been the narrative Americans admire and seek to emulate. Even the reality TV shows about preppers focus on individuals who plan on going it alone when civilization enters collapse mode. These rugged loners take pride in individualism, build bunkers, amass small arsenals and stockpile food and supplies. They will likely survive the initial onslaught of collapse and first wave of violence. But how long can an individual expect to survive alone in a Walking Dead environment? The traits which were appropriate and rewarded in modern society will be inappropriate and fatal in a post-modern society. A lesson from the show is clearly that a community of like-minded individuals working together has a better chance at long-term survival than a loner. Just make sure you join the right community.

With hordes of flesh eating automatons roaming the countryside it was essential for the living to form communities in order to fend off the zombies, protect each other, provide shelter, and forage for food. An individual alone had no chance at survival as falling asleep would ultimately prove fatal if a zombie stumbled upon your camp. The group led by Sheriff Rick Grimes eventually creates a community within the gates of an abandoned prison. The irony of seeing mindless throngs of soulless killers attempting to breakdown the fences to get “into” the prison is not lost on the audience. At first, the occupants of the prison would leave on foraging/pillaging missions to nearby cities and towns attempting to find food, medical supplies, gasoline and any other essential necessities of life. Eventually Hershel, the wise old man of the community, convinced Rick that cultivating the soil, sowing seeds and growing their own food was the only chance for their community to thrive over the long haul. Working with your hands is refreshing to the soul. Jesus’ Parable of the Sower immediately comes to mind.

Hearken; Behold, there went out a sower to sow: And it came to pass, as he sowed, some fell by the way side, and the birds of the air came and devoured it up. And some fell on stony ground, where it had not much earth; and immediately it sprang up, because it had no depth of earth: But when the sun was up, it was scorched; and because it had no root, it withered away. And some fell among thorns, the thorns grew up, and choked it, and it yielded no fruit. And other fell on good ground, did yield fruit that sprang up and increased; and brought forth, some thirty, and some sixty, some an hundred. He said unto them, He that has ears to hear, let him hear. — Mark 4:3-9

Some communities are evil at their core and will commit malevolent atrocities. Some communities will appear ethical, but when hardship strikes they will fall back to their wicked ways. Communities of those addicted to riches and wealth will ignore the pleas of the downtrodden and wail and gnash their teeth when their worldly wealth evaporates. A fruitful community that chooses decent honorable leaders, adopts a moral code, treats all members with respect, encourages hard work and accountability, and plans for the future, will reap the benefits of sustainability and stability. Cultivating a good community is difficult, requiring sacrifice, compromise, hard work, difficult choices, and depends upon the goodwill of all members. Rick tried to become a farmer, but Carol saw the future clearly telling him, “you can be a farmer, you can’t just be a farmer”. A peaceful happy ending was not to be.

The community of Woodbury, led by a despicably evil man referred to as the governor, gave outward appearances of stability and health. But it was ruled through fear, intimidation, vindictiveness and evil. Leaders like the governor arise during desperate times when the weak seek someone who promises to save them and keep them safe. Leaders like the governor are far more savage, ruthless and dangerous than the flesh eating zombie hordes because they kill with malicious intent, fully knowledgeable of the consequences of their actions. Eventually good communities led by good people must stand up and fight bad communities led by evil men, no matter the consequences. Under dire circumstances and an uncertain future we will need to decide what kind of community we will be. What kind of people we will be. Will we fight for a better future for our children? Can we retain our humanity or will we become no better than the walking dead? 







Brutal: Hershel awaits his fate at the hands of The Governor on last night's The Walking Dead

“What fascinates me is not so much humanity’s engulfment in darkness, but what kind of culture we will construct from the rubble of this one.” ? Carolyn Baker – Collapsing Consciously: Transformative Truths for Turbulent Times

*Who Are the Real Walking Dead?
*
The central question permeating the Walking Dead is whether the living can maintain their humanity amidst so much horror, brutality, death, and desolation. Can the living continue to show compassion, kindness, mercy and love in a world torn apart by disarray, violence, viciousness and despair? Throughout the series those who haven’t “turned” still have the capacity to empathize, comfort one another, offer succor, and show mercy and kindness. But after enduring unending horrors, cruelty, death and sorrow, it appears some of the characters are “turning” into the very monsters pursuing them.

Every human being has their breaking point. The main characters must commit increasingly heinous acts in order to survive. The walkers have no choice. Their humanity was stripped from them by the virus. The living have a choice. The mental anguish pushes some (Lizzy) over the edge into insanity. Others (Michonne and Carl) are torn by guilt that they have become monsters. Carol justifies her ruthlessness as the only choice for survival – just like the walkers. The seismic shift occurs when Rick, seeing his son being sexually assaulted, goes full zombie and bites the jugular of his captor and relentlessly stabs his son’s attacker. Daryl kills one of the bad guys by crushing his skull with his boot. Many of the characters have made a choice to shed their humanity in order to protect their family and friends. As the series completes its fourth season we are left with a question. Are the zombies really the “walking dead” or are the living really the “walking dead”? 



Life is complicated and those seeking simplicity and consistency will be terribly disappointed. The future is not going to be bright for our empire of debt and delusions. Times that will try men’s souls are on the horizon. The choices we make as individuals and communities will matter. Every human being has the capacity for good or evil. We will be alone in deciding whether we gravitate toward the dark side of our character or whether we make a stand for all that is noble and decent. Retaining our humanity during the trials and tribulations that await us will be crucial to creating a community that is sustainable and a future worth living and fighting for. It is clear that Terminus is not a true sanctuary for all. It permeates evil. As all of the “good” people are herded into a single boxcar I couldn’t help but see the parallels of the Nazis herding the Jews into boxcars for their final destination. Passive submission to an evil authority never ends well.

As the door is slammed shut and the protagonists are reunited, Rick declares “they’re gonna feel pretty stupid when they find out.” Abraham then asks “find out what?” Rick’s “they’re screwing with the wrong people” response confirms his transformation from an ambivalent reluctant leader into a powerful figure who will do anything necessary to protect his family, friends and community. This Fourth Turning has yet to reach its bloody, violent, chaotic zenith. The popularity of shows like the Walking Dead is a sign of the darkening mood change in this country. With our fragile fraudulent finance driven eco-system teetering on the edge, the threat of collapse is ever present. Within one week of a financial system collapse we would enter a Walking Dead like scenario. Each American who hasn’t already been infected with the zombie virus needs to prepare now and decide what kind of person they will become as the collapse engulfs our society. We all exit this world as we entered it – alone. But we have the wherewithal to positively impact the rebuilding of our culture from the rubble of this one. Are you ready to meet the deadly trials ahead? The choices we make over the next decade will determine if this is the end of the line for our civilization or a new beginning.. 







“We live together, we act on, and react to, one another; but always and in all circumstances we are by ourselves. The martyrs go hand in hand into the arena; they are crucified alone. By its very nature every embodied spirit is doomed to suffer and enjoy in solitude. Sensations, feelings, insights, fancies—all these are private and, except through symbols and at second hand, incommunicable. We can pool information about experiences, but never the experiences themselves. From family to nation, every human group is a society of island universes.” ? Aldous Huxley – Doors of Perception


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2014)

La hostia eh?

Porque vaya truño de Madrid....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (8 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La hostia eh?
> 
> Porque vaya truño de Madrid....
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



calla, a ver si termina bien :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 20:36 ----------

Desde un punto de vista futbolístico, es incomprensible que Casillas no sea el portero titular de ese equipo.

Joder, habría que ponerlo aunque fuera de espaldas.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (8 Abr 2014)

Eso suena a lenguaje altamente no heterosexual....::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## egarenc (8 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> calla, a ver si termina bien :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 20:36 ----------
> 
> ...



bueno, ahora si que están claras las semis: 
Barça-Bayer 
Madrid-Chelsea
:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

mañana si eso me como mis palabras.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> bueno, ahora si que están claras las semis:
> Barça-Bayer
> Madrid-Chelsea
> :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> ...






O sea, que lo que importa es el dinero por lo visto. Tiene mérito esto?


----------



## jopitxujo (8 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> O sea, que lo que importa es el dinero por lo visto. Tiene mérito esto?



Díselo al jeque del PSG.


----------



## ane agurain (8 Abr 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Díselo al jeque del PSG.



ese ha quedado eliminado no?

He tenido que mirar. me da igual. los 8 que quedan, los millonarios de Europa, excepto el del Athletico.

En fin, vamos a ver si natraceutical no se cae estos 3 días, si lo hace a entrar.
E intentando entrar en Adolfo (si baja de 5,46) y Catalana


----------



## Topongo (8 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> calla, a ver si termina bien :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 20:36 ----------
> 
> ...



No homo

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ... (8 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Dentro de Zeltia



Hace usted muy bien


----------



## ponzi (8 Abr 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Aprovechando el bajon de hoy de gowex he comprado unas cuantas.
> 
> Me guia su tendencia alcista....SL en un 4%.



Metavalor ha vendido toda la posición,el negocio es muy bueno y no para de crecer, a partir de 15 a mi me parecían caras porque cuesta creer que un negocio que crece al 70% no vaya a tener competencia y mas teniendo a google detrás.



Robopoli dijo:


> Creo que hay de todo en la viña del señor. Amazon, Netflix, Linkedin son casos bastante extremos. Por ejemplo AAPL tiene un P/E de 13, MSFT 14,7 y si entras ya en pequeños valores no hablamos. Para mi generalmente en las tecnológicas el P/E tienen menos peso que en un bluechip y otros factores como el crecimiento de los últimos años y la proyección de revenue el futuro adquieren más importancia.
> 
> ---------- Post added 08-abr-2014 at 21:48 ----------
> 
> ...



De nada 

1) Con el per hay que tener cuidado, es un buen indicador pero hay que me mirar la media respecto a los margenes.
2) Respecto a Unilever, es un negocio muy rentable, con un posicionamiento global y que en asia van a arañar una buena cuota de mercado pero ahora mismo su precio actual es bastante ajustado, un per 18-19. Se esta pagando el crecimiento futuro, yo no dudo que este llegara, pero tengo mis dudas que vaya a ser tan rápido como estima el mercado.


----------



## mpbk (8 Abr 2014)

i bought baidu


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 Abr 2014)

visto en ZH

My wife is my negative free cash flow.


----------



## Chila (9 Abr 2014)

bye bye gowex. Hello zeltia.
Y mts de lujo.

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 02:26 ----------




Ladrillófilo dijo:


> visto en ZH
> 
> My wife is my negative free cash flow.



Ese soy yo...


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2014)

Claca dijo:


> De paso, solamente. De vez en cuando leo las últimas páginas del hilo, por ahora nada más. Eso sí, tengo pendiente hacer algún comentario sobre el estado del mercado, pero por ahora no lo veo necesario.
> 
> Mucha suerte a todos.



Hey crack!!!!, hoy el hilo subió de nivel contigo.

un abrazo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2014)

Janus...slw in!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## juanfer (9 Abr 2014)

Guanos días nikkei -1.99%.


----------



## amago45 (9 Abr 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Guanos días nikkei -1.99%.



Va a ritmo de -2% diario ... ::::::


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus...slw in!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



Aquí de noche y me voy a echar a dormir ........... el carbón ha calentado el ambiente.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Abr 2014)

CORRECCIÓN: Alemania: exportaciones (feb): -1,3%; est.: -0,5%; ant.: 2,2%


----------



## bonobubble (9 Abr 2014)

No llegamos a las elecciones???


----------



## amago45 (9 Abr 2014)

Ya sabemos dónde se va a ir DEOLEO ... ... €0.38 ... ::::::
Hecho relevante

"En relación con las noticias aparecidas en Prensa y como continuación de los Hechos 
Relevantes de fecha 7 de noviembre de 2013, 25 de Febrero de 2014 y 3 de Abril de 2014, 
informamos que como resultado del proceso iniciado, la mejor oferta recibida ha sido 
presentada por CVC Capital Partners y supone un precio de 0,38€ por acción por la totalidad de 
las acciones de la compañía así como otros detalles que en este momento se están negociando 
sin que por el momento sea posible confirmar si se llegará a un acuerdo o cuando se alcanzará 
éste "


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Abr 2014)

Análisis | A por el aceite español - elEconomista.es
curioso, estamos gobernados por un partido "socialista?"


----------



## ane agurain (9 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Ya sabemos dónde se va a ir DEOLEO ... ... €0.38 ... ::::::
> Hecho relevante
> 
> "En relación con las noticias aparecidas en Prensa y como continuación de los Hechos
> ...



Hombre digo yo que algo más tendrán que pagar ahora que entra la SEPI

espero

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 00:52 ----------




LÁNGARO dijo:


> Análisis | A por el aceite español - elEconomista.es
> curioso, estamos gobernados por un partido "socialista?"



en eleconomista llevan tiempo sacudiendo a deoleo para tirarlo



curioso?


en subasta aguanta el 0,42


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2014)

guanos días gacelillas


----------



## ane agurain (9 Abr 2014)

a ver si hoy le meten un meneo para abajo a amadeus y bme y se puede entrar 

ah! y a NTC y Catalana


----------



## amago45 (9 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a ver si hoy le meten un meneo para abajo a amadeus y bme y se puede entrar
> 
> ah y a NTC



NTC seca ... :


----------



## muertoviviente (9 Abr 2014)

ratitas


----------



## ane agurain (9 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> NTC seca ... :



me echaron ayer, y tengo que decir que "menos mal"
de momento, por una vez los cuidatas de natras no me la juegan


----------



## LOLO08 (9 Abr 2014)

Entro en GCO ( Catalana Occidente), creo que tocando soportes ahora toca rebotar.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Abr 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Entro en GCO ( Catalana Occidente), creo que tocando soportes ahora toca rebotar.



yo tengo orden para ella y almirall, a ver si suena la flauta. pero más abajo, en niveles fibo


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (9 Abr 2014)

Buenos días y eso...

Parece que EZE rebota algo...


----------



## Robopoli (9 Abr 2014)

@Ponzi,
Al final he entrado en Guillin a 121,79€. Más tarde de lo que me hubiera gustado pero sigue estando a muy buen precio.
La idea es mantenerla una temporadita.
Gracias de nuevo por la aportación!! 

-------
Joder me he ido al hilo de Febrero antes :ouch:


----------



## inversobres (9 Abr 2014)

Hoy puede haber pepinazo, al loro con Merkel y BCE. Buscaran un titular.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Abr 2014)

Nuevas bater?as para m?viles se cargan en menos de un minuto. El Correo


----------



## mpbk (9 Abr 2014)

que os pareció mi entrada en el ibex?
jajajajaj


ahora costará aguantar....me quedo con 4 minis stop min +50 pips de filtro..

esto es trading sres.


----------



## Hannibal (9 Abr 2014)

Joer, entro al broker y veo que ayer me echaron de bankia; mi SL fue justo el mínimo de ayer :: y en ACS prácticamente lo mismo. Cagonmiputasuerte (


----------



## ane agurain (9 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Joer, entro al broker y veo que ayer me echaron de bankia; mi SL fue justo el mínimo de ayer :: y en ACS prácticamente lo mismo. Cagonmiputasuerte (



Fábula del campesino chino


----------



## amago45 (9 Abr 2014)

Acaba de haber un par de compras gordas en OLE a mercado, han barrido 0.43 y 0.435
Hay alguien que no se cree que 0.38 es el precio ...


----------



## mpbk (9 Abr 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Hoy puede haber pepinazo, al loro con Merkel y BCE. Buscaran un titular.



a que hora hablan estos locos?


----------



## Hannibal (9 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Fábula del campesino chino



Empiezo a estar hasta los mismísimos del puñetero chino


----------



## ane agurain (9 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Acaba de haber un par de compras gordas en OLE a mercado, han barrido 0.43 y 0.435
> Hay alguien que no se cree que 0.38 es el precio ...



hay 4 órdenes muy raras, de 250k, 350k, 560k, 720k
sí, son de gente gorda porque son de 1 minuto


----------



## Hannibal (9 Abr 2014)

Por cierto, la que está cayendo en carbures. Ayer un 8%, hoy va camino de repetir.


----------



## Topongo (9 Abr 2014)

Joder es que carbures , gowex, EWT, y medio Mab estaban totalmente fuera del ratio ingresos/cotización incluso con las mejores expectativas posibles.
Buenos negocios si pero se tioenen que ajustar un poco a la cotización que no son gigantes tipo amazon.
Sobre todo carbures por lo que leí debía facturtar unas 10 veces mas para acercarse a la media capitalización/facturación de su sector.
Luego a crecer sanamente.

Sabadell parece que recupera el camino.
Zeltia, pues ni fu ni fa, hoy no parece que tenga mucho volumen.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (9 Abr 2014)

El Gobierno pide a Caixabank elevar su 5% en Deoleo y liderar un bloque español

y si no, siempre nos quedara Ansar Jr.


----------



## mpbk (9 Abr 2014)

ibex en resis

aguantáis?


----------



## ane agurain (9 Abr 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> El Gobierno pide a Caixabank elevar su 5% en Deoleo y liderar un bloque español
> 
> y si no, siempre nos quedara Ansar Jr.



Ebro tiene que estar contentísima ::


Esas órdenes no serán de caixabank, amago no?


----------



## sr.anus (9 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ibex en resis
> 
> aguantáis?



logicamente si, 4 cifras de plusvis de ayer a hoy (eso si latentes, pandoro alejate de mi) ademas de unos largos en el nq, con poquitas plusvis, y rompiendo resistencias ahora mismo, aver si no es un fake


----------



## ane agurain (9 Abr 2014)

Quiero entrar en Almirall, pero creo que está haciendo un HCH (en pendiente). Echad un ojo, a ver qué opináis.

GRRRRRR


----------



## mpbk (9 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> logicamente si, 4 cifras de plusvis de ayer a hoy (eso si latentes, pandoro alejate de mi) ademas de unos largos en el nq, con poquitas plusvis, y rompiendo resistencias ahora mismo, aver si no es un fake



gracias a mi ganaste?:Aplauso:


----------



## sr.anus (9 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> gracias a mi ganaste?:Aplauso:



los que abri desde el trabajo sin mirar nada, manda gevos  ademas cuando llegue a casa unos cuantos en el nasdaq. Estoy por apagar el ordenador y no mirar nada hasta la noche, para que no me entre la tentacion de vender


----------



## ane agurain (9 Abr 2014)

Vozpópuli - Norman Foster se lleva su Fundación de Madrid al ver garabateado con lápiz su proyecto

mmm deoleo marca divergencia bajista intrahoraria :


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (9 Abr 2014)

Entro, posteo que esta mañana me he cargado a la espalda unas Carbures de esas en 32,7, pa los nietos y tal y tal........
Y me piro :cook:


----------



## sr.anus (9 Abr 2014)

podra nuestro chicharribex con el 10556?


----------



## amago45 (9 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ebro tiene que estar contentísima ::
> 
> 
> Esas órdenes no serán de caixabank, amago no?



Podría ser, pero Visual economy muestra compras gordas hoy de GAESCO (1.2m), de Capital Markets (0.8m) y de Credit Suisse (0.5m)

No se si Caixabank tiene su propia agencia de valores ... :´´´(


----------



## ane agurain (9 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> podra nuestro chicharribex con el 10556?



uniendo los máximos de estos días atrás me da 10.580
vamos a ver si lo sobrepasa



GAESCO son catalanes ienso:ienso:

más pistas:
Venturcap, Inspirit y â€œla Caixaâ€ invierten en Hotelerum | NewBusiness


> Venturcap, el fondo de inversión impulsado por seis familias con experiencia industrial y vinculada a GVC Gaesco, “la Caixa”, a través de Caixa Capital Risc,


----------



## IRobot (9 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Quiero entrar en Almirall, pero creo que está haciendo un HCH (en pendiente). Echad un ojo, a ver qué opináis.
> 
> GRRRRRR



En la CNMV hay una noticia de hoy sobre ella que no sé si has visto relacionada con aclidinium + formoterol en los States:

CNMV - Hechos relevantes del día

Parece un retraso en el lanzamiento de este medicamento. De ahí igual se explican en parte las caídas.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Abr 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> En la CNMV hay una noticia de hoy sobre ella que no sé si has visto relacionada con aclidinium + formoterol en los States:
> 
> CNMV - Hechos relevantes del día
> 
> Parece un retraso en el lanzamiento de este medicamento. De ahí igual se explican en parte las caídas.



Sí, leí en preapertura.


Otra oportunidad farmaceútica:
La nueva esperanza contra el colesterol por la que las farmacéuticas se pelean - Noticias de Alma, Corazón, Vida


----------



## Robopoli (9 Abr 2014)

Los futuros gringos están mejorando. Me apuesto 1 DLIA a que arrancan las americanas en plano


----------



## Hannibal (9 Abr 2014)

Cargamos Abengoas para que nos lleven a los 5 cobrando dividendo, y cargamos euronas en 5 que nos lleven también 1 eurito más arriba.

A ver si esta vez hay suerte.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Abr 2014)

inmobiliarias deberían cotizar esto
La venta de viviendas sufre su peor mes de febrero de los últimos siete años | EconomÃ*a | EL PAÃS


y TEF esto
TelefÃ³nica - Sala de prensa - Noticias - Vueling y Telefónica acuerdan llevar WiFi de alta velocidad por satélite a los aviones


----------



## LÁNGARO (9 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Vozpópuli - Norman Foster se lleva su Fundación de Madrid al ver garabateado con lápiz su proyecto
> 
> mmm deoleo marca divergencia bajista intrahoraria :



asi estamos en madrid.... chulos y prepotentes (me refiero a los politicos)


----------



## Robopoli (9 Abr 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> asi estamos en madrid.... chulos y prepotentes (me refiero a los politicos)



Estos americanos no tienen humor!! 
Al final del proyecto yo habría puesto a lápiz "No te mosquees Norman. Son correcciones sanas"
Ahora en serio. Si esto es verdad, el funcionario en cuestión me parece un inepto pero el amigo Norman también se ha cogido el cesto de las chufas pronto. Desde luego con una piel tan fina en España no se puede montar ni un puesto de pipas


----------



## amago45 (9 Abr 2014)

Matilde locomotora y tal ...


----------



## IRobot (9 Abr 2014)

Bueno, como está esto un poco parado, voy a sacar este valor al que puede ser interesante hacerle un seguimiento. Si las mineras acaban remontando en algún momento este es uno de los valores que podría irse para arriba (hacerle un x0 o x7 que diría Bertok). Lleva desde hace un año justo con un incremento majo de volumen y tiene pinta de llevar desde entonces formando un suelo:

Allied Nevada Gold Corp:

Allied Nevada Gold Corp. Stock Chart | ANV Interactive Chart - Yahoo! Finance

¿Alguien la tiene en el radar? ¿Robópoli o similar?


----------



## LCIRPM (9 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y TEF esto
> TelefÃ³nica - Sala de prensa - Noticias - Vueling y Telefónica acuerdan llevar WiFi de alta velocidad por satélite a los aviones



Y VUELING debería caer, desde que TEF anunció su concierto con TESLA, me han jodido bien la inversión.::


----------



## atman (9 Abr 2014)

Alguien dentro de TEsla? Ayer vi de pasada que hay una conversión de deuda en acciones... efecto dilutivo... ciudadín por si acaso.

POr cierto....


*EPIDEMIA EN BILBAO!!!!*

A ver si ha llegado la hora de sacar los trajes de nivel cuatro... :


Un brote de Fiebre Q ha afectado al personal de la Planta de Tratamiento Mecánico Biológico. El origen del brote está en los restos de ganado ovino y caprino que han entrado en el sistema de gestión de residuos de la planta.


----------



## Robopoli (9 Abr 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Bueno, como está esto un poco parado, voy a sacar este valor al que puede ser interesante hacerle un seguimiento. Si las mineras acaban remontando en algún momento este es uno de los valores que podría irse para arriba (hacerle un x0 o x7 que diría Bertok). Lleva desde hace un año justo con un incremento majo de volumen y tiene pinta de llevar desde entonces formando un suelo:
> 
> Allied Nevada Gold Corp:
> 
> ...



No la tenía en el radar. A mi las mineras y las relacionadas con commodities me dan bastante mal rollo en general. Le acabo de echar un ojo por encima y aunque el EBITDA ha bajado a casi la mitad no es de lo peor que hay en el mundo mineril. Parece que la deuda está más o menos controlada y que aunque los costes operativos siguen creciendo año tras año todavía consiguen tener beneficios.
Aún así su P/E no llega a ser amazon pero coño!! 294!!! Y tampoco tiene pinta de que vaya a ser el negocio revelación de 2014 para justificarlo.
Vamos que no es operación "Salvar al soldado Ryan" como en el caso de ANR pero tampoco la veo un atractivo especial o una tendencia precisamente alcista como para meter ahí dinero.
De todas formas ya te digo que parto de la base de que a mi las mineras no me gustan.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Abr 2014)

Buenos días alcistillas,

Simple. MATILDE POWAHHHH.


----------



## LCIRPM (9 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Alguien dentro de TEsla? Ayer vi de pasada que hay una conversión de deuda en acciones... efecto dilutivo... ciudadín por si acaso.
> 
> POr cierto....
> 
> ...



Ahibalaostia, pues.
La Diputación transmite "absoluta tranquilidad" por el brote de fiebre Q. Deia. Noticias de Bizkaia..
Dicen que "ya está controlado"
Tranquilo, Bertok. De momento no hay que sacar los trajes del armario.

Yo volví a comprar testalextric y estoy en pérdidas.
Lo de la conversión no tiene porque ser malo, aunque quizás sea la causa de estas bajadas que ha tenido (la info privilegiada es lo que tiene), a largo plazo supone tener por accionistas a los deudores y puede pasar que crean en la compañía y se queden, o que hagan caja y vendan.
Gracias por la info, en las noticias no sale nada.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos días alcistillas,
> 
> Simple. MATILDE POWAHHHH.



subiendo un 0.8%??? es que me da pereza abrir el blokeh....::

me ha picado la curiosidad un 1.1% cuide las ansiah de venta ::

[que grazioooooso soy ]


----------



## Topongo (9 Abr 2014)

Que pufillo las zeltias hoy... mal nos estrenamos en el valor...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Abr 2014)

1,11 ahora mientras escribo. La cifra es lo menos importante de los mas importante. El sentido, el color, la dirección. La nueva Maty se ha transformado dejando atrás aquella señora entrada en carnes de los años 80.

Maty Powah viste de Desigual. Es fresca, es chic, es 15 eurazos.


----------



## atman (9 Abr 2014)

Mmm... no es exactamente lo que yo decía...

Tesla Motors, Inc.

Illustrative Table of Potential Dilutive Impact of Convertible Senior Notes and Call Spreads

UNAUDITED

http://files.shareholder.com/downloads/ABEA-4CW8X0/3079083630x0x741524/475409bf-ceb9-4473-b4cf-da7f159d1ca2/Potential%20Dilutive%20Shares%20for%20Convert%20and%20Warrants%20Apr%202014.pdf


----------



## amago45 (9 Abr 2014)

Colonial +15%, Realia +10% ... falta Quabit !!!


----------



## mpbk (9 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> los que abri desde el trabajo sin mirar nada, manda gevos  ademas cuando llegue a casa unos cuantos en el nasdaq. Estoy por apagar el ordenador y no mirar nada hasta la noche, para que no me entre la tentacion de vender



joder por fin alguien se forra escuchandome.....

twitter, gas, sacyr....etc etc etc


----------



## atman (9 Abr 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Ahibalaostia, pues.
> La Diputación transmite *"absoluta tranquilidad"* por el brote de fiebre Q. Deia. Noticias de Bizkaia..
> Dicen que "*ya está controlado*"
> Tranquilo, Bertok. De momento no hay que sacar los trajes del armario.



Dios!! Momento de echar a correr...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Abr 2014)

Ya tengo cobijo para los merkels de SZU..............KD8. Con mas miedo que vergüenza y son un sl apretaico. Me he decidido por esta porque nunca había comprado una compañía con PER 65.


----------



## mpbk (9 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya tengo cobijo para los merkels de SZU..............KD8. Con mas miedo que vergüenza y son un sl apretaico. Me he decidido por esta porque nunca había comprado una compañía con PER 65.



suedzucker¿?

coño yo la tengo en vigilancia, despúes del ostión de ayer


----------



## LOLO08 (9 Abr 2014)

es la hora de URBAS?????


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Abr 2014)

Si ayer salte derrotado en mi posición del azúcar. Asi que he buscado otros pastos para mis merkelitos. No me parecía mala empresa, el mercado es soberano. Acepto la derrota y a por otra, como Mon en la discoteca vaya. JAjaja.


----------



## mpbk (9 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Si ayer salte derrotado en mi posición del azúcar. Asi que he buscado otros pastos para mis merkelitos. No me parecía mala empresa, el mercado es soberano. Acepto la derrota y a por otra, como Mon en la discoteca vaya. JAjaja.



si la veo a 14 no me lo pienso


----------



## Robopoli (9 Abr 2014)

Siempre se van los mejores...
Muere 'El ?ltimo Guerrero', legendario rival de Hulk Hogan | Estados Unidos | EL MUNDO
Lo que es la memoria, no recordaba el pelo tan cardado...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (9 Abr 2014)

esas TEF dieron 2 oportunidades en 10,8X

a ver hasta donde la suben.


----------



## Tono (9 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Siempre se van los mejores...
> Muere 'El ?ltimo Guerrero', legendario rival de Hulk Hogan | Estados Unidos | EL MUNDO
> Lo que es la memoria, no recordaba el pelo tan cardado...



Por algo se apellidaba Hellwig.

Parece que le están metiendo caña a las farmacéuticas. Grifols y Bayer están sufriendo estos días.

Iberdrola parece haber cogido un lateral para distribuir en torno a los 5, no remonta.

Y aquí feliz con el SAN. Mañana sabremos los derechos que nos tocan. No pienso cobrar en metálico, no me importa que me diluyan mientras vaya como un tiro el precio. Entre hoy y mañana romperá maximos de nuevo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 1,11 ahora mientras escribo. La cifra es lo menos importante de los mas importante. El sentido, el color, la dirección. La nueva Maty se ha transformado dejando atrás aquella señora entrada en carnes de los años 80.
> 
> Maty Powah viste de Desigual. Es fresca, es chic, es 15 eurazos.



¿Francés o completo?

Ajetreo, repórteme ipso facto ::
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (9 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> 1,11 ahora mientras escribo. La cifra es lo menos importante de los mas importante. El sentido, el color, la dirección. La nueva Maty se ha transformado dejando atrás aquella señora entrada en carnes de los años 80.
> 
> Maty Powah viste de Desigual. Es fresca, es chic, es 15 eurazos.



aunque la mona se vista de seda...


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Francés o completo?
> 
> Ajetreo, repórteme ipso facto ::
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey





Hoiga que las bromas buenas tambien me gustan, me va a crear fama de estricta gobernanta.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hoiga que las bromas buenas tambien me gustan, me va a crear fama de estricta gobernanta.



Que no, que no. Que quiero mi baneo como un bobobolsa primo de borne cualquiers....::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (9 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Hoiga que las bromas buenas tambien me gustan, me va a crear fama de estricta gobernanta.



y de suegra insufrible :fiufiu:

Y se me olvidaba darle mi más sincera enhorabuena a los madridistas. 
Ayer en un partido memorable dieron toda una lección de pundonor y buen juego.
Si no es por Casillas os lleváis media docena 


Se cae un mito. No he puesto otros vaqueros desde que cobré mi primer sueldo.

*Levi Strauss gana un 53,3% menos en el primer trimestre*

Levi Strauss gana un 53,3% menos en el primer trimestre


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (9 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> ¿Francés o completo?
> 
> Ajetreo, repórteme ipso facto ::
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Que cabronazo, has estado rápido ahí :XX::XX:



Tono dijo:


> y de suegra insufrible :fiufiu:
> 
> Y se me olvidaba darle mi más sincera enhorabuena a los madridistas.
> Ayer en un partido memorable dieron toda una lección de pundonor y buen juego.
> ...



Pues yo no entiendo como puede haber gente que siga comprando levis a 100 euros en España. Pesima relación calidad precio. El sector textil, el que lo conozca podrá hablar :fiufiu:

Del denim español liberto ha vuelto por cierto. Y tavex algodonera parece que remonta algo. POR ESPAÑA COÑO.


----------



## pecata minuta (9 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Que no, que no. Que quiero mi baneo como un bobobolsa primo de borne cualquiers....::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Lo que le gusta a ustec un baneo... y no, que no lo conseguimos.


----------



## vmmp29 (9 Abr 2014)

ohh que bonito piratón y ajetreo son pareja......
es cierto os gustan los yugorines.....


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ohh que bonito piratón y ajetreo son pareja......
> es cierto os gustan los yugorines.....


----------



## Hannibal (9 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Del denim español liberto ha vuelto por cierto. Y tavex algodonera parece que remonta algo. POR ESPAÑA COÑO.



Me ha hecho rebuscar y lo que me he encontrado no me hace mucha gracia.

Para empezar, esto: _El precio del pantalón vaquero de los nuevos Buenos Liberto --producto estrella-- oscilaría entre los 90 y los 110 euros en tienda física, pero en la web se lanzarán con un descuento del 25% con el envío gratuito y una guía de tallas para hacer más fácil al cliente la compra. _

Desde luego muy lejos del precio de compra de un lonchafinista como yo.

Pero es que encima, el que recupera la marca es un gabacho ::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2014)

La única forma de que yo pague 90€ por unos vaqueros es que vengan con 3 o 4 pandas de plarta en los bolsillos.... :ouch:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tio Masclet (9 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La única forma de que yo pague 90€ por unos vaqueros es que vengan con 3 o 4 pandas de plarta en los bolsillos.... :ouch:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



2 vaqueros, buena calidad, sientan de muelte, marca "cada vez una": 36 merkels.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> 2 vaqueros, buena calidad, sientan de muelte, marca "cada vez una": 36 merkels.



Yo me los compro buenos, wrangler o Lee, los levis son de mariposones aflautados. Eso si, mínimo 50% en rebajas.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (9 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo me los compro buenos, wrangler o Lee, los levis son de mariposones aflautados. Eso si, mínimo 50% en rebajas.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



aquí van a haber ondonadas de ostias :fiufiu:

En cuanto a calidad/precio de los Levis lo único que se puede decir es que son eternos. Mi mujer me los acaba tirando por aburrimiento de verme con ellos durante años.

Los Levis 501 de siempre andan por los 80€-


----------



## Xiux (9 Abr 2014)

que bonita noticia y no hace daño a nadie por lo que se ve

FMI: bancos de la eurozona acumulan m?s de 800.000 millones en activos t?xicos


----------



## Durmiente (9 Abr 2014)

Espero que el SP rebote en el 52


----------



## Ajetreo (9 Abr 2014)

Vaqueros, bolsos, relojes.....
Necesitan el enlace con Telva

Las Gowex han metido un arreón hacia abajo que me está entrando miedito

Estoy por vender y refugiarme en Grifols

De suegra insufrible nada, pregunten a Ponzi por los calditos que preparo. :rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> que bonita noticia y no hace daño a nadie por lo que se ve
> 
> FMI: bancos de la eurozona acumulan m?s de 800.000 millones en activos t?xicos




Welcome to new normal ::


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## aitor33 (9 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> La única forma de que yo pague 90€ por unos vaqueros es que vengan con 3 o 4 pandas de plarta en los bolsillos.... :ouch:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Año 2008 Corte inglés me fijo en una sudadera normal con cremallera y capucha 150€ .Mi mujer, que de no ser por haberme conocido sería pepita y visillera "premiunm" casca: " si te gusta cómpratela y cambias un poco que siempre parece que vas igual..."me bajo a las siete calles de Bilbao y me cojo una por 25 y bien chula. Cada vez que pienso en esos precios de pantalones entre 100 y 200 y demás cosas que la peña se compraba como si no hubiese un mañana aún se me revuelve el estómago:ouch:


----------



## Krim (9 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Los Levis 501 de siempre andan por los 80€-



Y en U.S.A., creo que eran 40$

True story, my friend.


----------



## LCIRPM (9 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Vaqueros, bolsos, relojes.....
> Necesitan el enlace con Telva
> 
> Las Gowex han metido un arreón hacia abajo que me está entrando miedito
> ...



Sí que ha hecho una cosa rara gowex.

Lo de grifols no es mala idea para los largoplacistas, aunque después de las declaraciones independentistas, alguno se hace testigo de jehová para que no le hagan trasnfusiones. ::

* Para hablar de trapitos baratos, al mercadillo o al foro de consumo responsable.


----------



## IRobot (9 Abr 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Y en U.S.A., creo que eran 40$
> 
> True story, my friend.



Doy fe. A 25$ los he llegado a comprar yo allí en plan rebajas de la temporada anterior.


----------



## moisty70 (9 Abr 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Y en U.S.A., creo que eran 40$
> 
> True story, my friend.



Mi hermano me trajo de USA 4 por menos de 80€... y en el corte ingles la última vez que los vi eran 95€, asi que ya pasarán de los 100€


----------



## Xiux (9 Abr 2014)

aitor33 dijo:


> Año 2008 Corte inglés me fijo en una sudadera normal con cremallera y capucha 150€ .Mi mujer, que de no ser por haberme conocido sería pepita y visillera "premiunm" casca: " si te gusta cómpratela y cambias un poco que siempre parece que vas igual..."me bajo a las siete calles de Bilbao y me cojo una por 25 y bien chula. Cada vez que pienso en esos precios de pantalones entre 100 y 200 y demás cosas que la peña se compraba como si no hubiese un mañana aún se me revuelve el estómago:ouch:



Jajaja :XX::XX::XX:

esta frase es mortal

"si te gusta cómpratela y cambias un poco que siempre parece que vas igual."

La escucho calcada y esta otra

" y de paso a ver si te modernizas..."


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 Abr 2014)

No podía ser de otra manera. Ahora USB quiere mis anarrosas, pero de mis frias manos me las quitarán.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2014)

La ropa como la bolsa, se compra lo bueno y solo con rebajas :no:


----------



## Durmiente (9 Abr 2014)

Pues ya nos vamos para arriba otra vez... esperemos que esta vez sea la buena.


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Abr 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Ahora *USB* quiere mis anarrosas, pero de mis frias manos me las quitarán.



::::::







Menuda bazofia estan hechas las anarrosas estas...


----------



## TheSultan23 (9 Abr 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Jajaja :XX::XX::XX:
> 
> esta frase es mortal
> 
> ...



Las mujeres y su dulce superficialidad :XX:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (9 Abr 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> ::::::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



USB, UBS, que más dará? la cuestión es que quieren que las vendamos baratitas para comprarlas todas ellos...anda que han tardao los ideputas en downgradearla..... 2 veces ya en menos de 15 dias es muy sospechoso (29 de marzo).


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2014)

Vamoh a calentar valores, que no se diga que el HVEI no es poderoso 

Silver Wheaton Corp. (USA) (SLW) news: Silver Wheaton: The Time To Buy Is Now - Seeking Alpha


----------



## Krim (9 Abr 2014)

Lo de los ANosRotos es delirante...+10%, -7%...


----------



## fmc (9 Abr 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> USB, UBS, que más dará? la cuestión es que quieren que las vendamos baratitas para comprarlas todas ellos...anda que han tardao los ideputas en downgradearla..... 2 veces ya en menos de 15 dias es muy sospechoso (29 de marzo).



En cuanto empieza a coger fuerza le pegan el hachazo... siempre igual


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Lo de los *ANosRotos* es delirante...+10%, -7%...



Poca carga, entrada buena y a esperar.... MUAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Ah, y ya está bien de usar anorrotos (GT ©) sin pasar por caja!!! :no:


----------



## ApoloCreed (9 Abr 2014)

Ahora a cansinear para cerrar el dia en torno al 4,40...esta pelicula ya la habia visto antes 

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 16:39 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Poca carga, entrada buena y a esperar.... MUAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> Ah, y ya está bien de usar anorrotos (GT ©) sin pasar por caja!!! :no:



Creo que los creadores de pepitos,visilleras,charos,latunes...siguen sin ver un euro por la ocurrencia.Pongase a la cola :no:


----------



## Robopoli (9 Abr 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Doy fe. A 25$ los he llegado a comprar yo allí en plan rebajas de la temporada anterior.



Si. Por $25 he comprado yo en los outlet pero no son los mismos que los de aquí. Son más flojirris. De todas formas si es verdad que se pasan un pelo con los precios aquí y más teniendo encuenta que ahora gran parte lo fabrican en la tierra de los faraones.
-----------------
Vamos Yellen!!! You know!!! Gimme more!!!

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 16:54 ----------

@Ponzi!!!
Como chutan las guillin!! 
Las llevo para largo pero la alegría de ver en verde una de estas el primer día de entrada no tiene precio! Hace como ilusión


----------



## Topongo (9 Abr 2014)

Dejad de vender todos las zeltias cabrones.


----------



## Robopoli (9 Abr 2014)

Parece que Unilever también va a romper el lateral este asqueroso en el que lleva un año! 
Unilever para quien no lo sepa son los que llevan AXE, Rexona, CIF, Calvé, Knor, Dove y la más importante en según que momentos Vaseline! 

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 17:02 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Dejad de vender todos las zeltias cabrones.



Venden Zeltias para comprar Delias que es la moda ahora :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2014)

Ultimo tickets para el hachazo en la frente de los próximos días.

Gacelada al horno tierna, tierna!!


----------



## Tono (9 Abr 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Y en U.S.A., creo que eran 40$
> 
> True story, my friend.



y en Rusia no hace tanto te los cambiaban por un abrigo de la mejor piel

Lo mismo pasa con Tomy Hilfiger, en USA es una marca de precio medio y aquí te la meten como alta costura.

Yo no soy de ropa cara, de hecho casi no soy ni de ropa, por mí andaría en pantalones cortos y camiseta todo el día pero los Levi's y las zapatillas Adidas son mi debilidad. Y cuanto más viejos y gastados mejor.


Otra frase típica de ellas:

'' yo contigo vestido así, no voy''


----------



## Hannibal (9 Abr 2014)

Lo de Gowex huele a barrida que tira para atrás, y más siendo el momento en que más volumen se ha negociado del día con claridad. Alguien ha comprado a manos llenas haciendo saltar SLs...


----------



## Caronte el barquero (9 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> y en Rusia no hace tanto te los cambiaban por un abrigo de la mejor piel
> 
> Lo mismo pasa con Tomy Hilfiger, en USA es una marca de precio medio y aquí te la meten como alta costura.
> 
> ...



Entré por casualidad y me reí :XX:....cuanta verdad!.

Y contesto:

" Pues no vengas "....acaban cediendo.

Disculpas ....pueden seguir.


----------



## Johnny Cage (9 Abr 2014)

Mucho volumen en Ebioss durante la ultima media hora.


----------



## atman (9 Abr 2014)

Ostras!! ¿han visto hoy la colocación de bonos a 5 años de Grecia? Sacaban 2.5k millones y ha habido interés hasta los 11k. 

Eso sí, al 5%.


Respecto a ANR, a ver resultados... pero a mí no me echan así por las buenas de un valor al que veo recorrido. En acciones no. De hecho, cuanto más la sacudan, mejor. Oiga ¿que podría obtener mejor rendimiento buscando siempre aciertos a corto? Pues sí. 


Una para la lista de seguimiento: más que en el mercado, cotiza en el mercadillo, pero bueno... Formation Metals (TSX:FCO) Si le sale lo de Tesla y consigue la financiación (cosa que así de entrada veo complicada, pero con un compromiso de suministro igual cuela) se puede ir a las nubes. De lo contrario, y sin ver las cuentas, huele a crack.


----------



## Tono (9 Abr 2014)

Haber entrado ayer en mínimos en el estreno por todo lo alto de Edreams habría tenido premio.
Lleva fuerza, porque yo no me atrevo con las turbulentas aguas del continuo, pero no parece un mal valor.

Y menos mal que ayer no me dio por entrar en Bankiter, Grifols o Amadeus para aprovechar rebote hoy :ouch:


----------



## IRobot (9 Abr 2014)

Caronte el barquero dijo:


> Entré por casualidad y me reí :XX:....cuanta verdad!.
> 
> Y contesto:
> 
> ...



Sí ceden, pero con unos morros que le duran toda la noche. Ese día no mojas. Por experiencia le digo que es mejor cambiarse la camisa por otra que les guste a los dos y que salga con una sonrisa de casa


----------



## Durmiente (9 Abr 2014)

Esta caída final del IBEX de 30-40 puntos ¿a qué se ha debido? ¿lo sabe alguien?


----------



## Chila (9 Abr 2014)

Tono acertaste con IBE.
Por ahora aguanto pero en 4,90 y si no veo mejoras, creo que hare caja.
En GOW ya no estoy pero hay que estar atentos a que consolide los 23 o no.


----------



## Hannibal (9 Abr 2014)

[offtopic]

Bertok, he leido ese listado y me acordé de ti, seguro que te gusta 







[/offtopic]


----------



## Robopoli (9 Abr 2014)

Todo va bien. Lo joderá la Yellen?? Who knows? You know?


----------



## mpbk (9 Abr 2014)

ai mamaaaaaaaa que se me ha descinchao el ibex...le perdono xk sa girao en resistencia


----------



## Tono (9 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Tono acertaste con IBE.
> Por ahora aguanto pero en 4,90 y si no veo mejoras, creo que hare caja.
> En GOW ya no estoy pero hay que estar atentos a que consolide los 23 o no.



Pues por lo que se ve parece que sí. El día que vendí a 5,099 no me gustó su comportamiento. 

La 'no subida 'de estos días creo que tiene que ver con que están distribuyendo en el entorno de 5€ aprovechando los máximos. El gobierno de Navarra ha estado vendiendo su participación cercana al 1% y acabo de ver esta noticia ahora mismo:

*Bankia vende el 4,94% que posee en Iberdrola, valorado en unos 1.575 millones*



> Bankia ha iniciado el proceso para desprenderse de la participación del 4,941% que mantiene en Iberdrola a través de su matriz Banco Financiero y de Ahorros (BFA).
> 
> *La venta previsiblemente se cerrará en breve con un descuento respecto al precio de cotización*, pero aun así con plusvalías para el banco, que tiene contabilizado en libros esta participación a un precio inferior.



Bankia sale de Iberdrola: vende un 4,94% de la eléctrica valorado en 1.575 millones - elEconomista.es


----------



## Durmiente (9 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pues por lo que se ve parece que sí. El día que vendí a 5,099 no me gustó su comportamiento.
> 
> La 'no subida 'de estos días creo que tiene que ver con que están distribuyendo en el entorno de 5€ aprovechando los máximos. El gobierno de Navarra ha estado vendiendo su participación cercana al 1% y acabo de ver esta noticia ahora mismo:
> 
> ...



Era lo que decíamos hace tiempo de las participadas por Bankia.
Esta era de esperar. Por eso la dejé hace tiempo ya.

También tiene participaciones en Deloleo, Mapfre, Metrovacesa y Realia


----------



## Garmont (9 Abr 2014)

Los últimos downgrades de ANR son demasiado descarados.


----------



## Janus (9 Abr 2014)

Garmont dijo:


> Los últimos downgrades de ANR son demasiado descarados.



es interesante ver como a medida que algunos bancos relevantes están rebajando calificaciones ............. son los grandes quienes están cerrando el short interest. Así hicieron con First y subió un x6 de momento.
dolllars, dollars, dollars ..... bucks, bucks, bucks .......... for my pal.


----------



## alimon (9 Abr 2014)

Por cierto, *hay acuerdo de Refinanciación en AMP.
*
Para los amantes de los deportes de riesgo como yo que están dentro.

Entrada de los bancos acreedores en el capital de la empresa mediante la conversión de 90 millones de € de deuda en acciones.

Quedarían 30 millones a pagar.


Vamos, una "quita" del 75% de la deuda, pero a cambio de un trozo del pastel. De todas formas, esperando a que "precio" les sale el pastel.


----------



## atman (9 Abr 2014)

Ahora First la están calentando bastante... Ya salen hasta por la tele y hasta el amigo Cramer los recomienda...


----------



## MattCoy (9 Abr 2014)

Yo la verdad es que cada vez entiendo menos de bolsa... asi que, mientras que tenga claro que hacer, deberia quedarme en liquidez.

Pero como soy un ludopata... pues me he pillado unos pocos cortos en 10533 esta mañana, ya que parecia estar haciendose un HCH. De momento no llevo ni para las copas del finde, como no me lo creia, he metido poco capital, asi que si me equivoco, pues pierdo poco... a ver que pasa de aqui al viernes


----------



## alimon (9 Abr 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Por cierto, *hay acuerdo de Refinanciación en AMP.
> *
> Para los amantes de los deportes de riesgo como yo que están dentro.
> 
> ...





Me cito para decir que el pastel cuesta muy muy caro.

Reducción del nominal de las acciones de 1€ a 0,05 cts sin prima de emisión para las nuevas.


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2014)

Me incorporo ::::::







---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 17:47 ----------




Garmont dijo:


> Los últimos downgrades de ANR son demasiado descarados.



Reflejan que el ciclo es más largo de los espera, se van a quedar sin chuchas y van a tener que pedir prestado costando un riñon y el cojón.

Los beneficios se irán a pagar onerosos intereses de usura.

También pueden plantear una ampliación :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## LOLO08 (9 Abr 2014)

En la barrida de hoy de GOWEX si se repite lo mismo, acontecido el 5 de enero de este año, sería para ver nuevas subidas.

Pd: si no es así me como unos tochitos ricos


----------



## Ladrillófilo (9 Abr 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Me cito para decir que el pastel cuesta muy muy caro.
> 
> Reducción del nominal de las acciones de 1€ a 0,05 cts sin prima de emisión para las nuevas.



qué significa eso exactamente?


----------



## atman (9 Abr 2014)

FOMC Minutes Show No Mention of Rate Rise Six Months After QE End, Several Members Saw Trends Posing Financial Stability Risk, Members Saw Gradual Decline in Unemployment

FOMC Minutes Showed Fed Members Noted a Persisting Slack in Labor Markets, Crisis in Ukraine Will Have Little Impact on US Economy, Several Members Said Recent Forecasts Overstated the Pace of Interest Rate Increase

Fed Held Emergency Meeting on Mar. 4th


----------



## alimon (9 Abr 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> qué significa eso exactamente?





Estoy aun intentando entenderlo y tras leerlo varias veces saco las siguientes conclusiones:

1. Deben 120 millones de €.

2. Los bancos convierten 90 millones de € en acciones con un Nominal de 0,05 cts por acción pero CON prima de emisión (no detallada y eso es importante)

3. Se destinan 20 millones de € a una AK para dar entrada a un nuevo inversor con acciones a 0,05 cts de nominal SIN prima de emisión. Máximo puede suscribir el 29,99% de los títulos de la compañía. El resto, lo que sobre, los accionistas pueden ejercer derecho de adquisión preferente con las mismas condiciones.

4. Además, se hace una emisón de deuda convertible en acciones, de 15 millones de €, con derecho de suscripción preferente por parte de todos los accionistas, a 0,05 cts SIN prima de emisión.



Por lo que, mágicamente, desaparece el 100% de la deuda de la compañía, y si la deuda convertible se adjudica (que lo hará), aun sobran 5 millones de €. Y además, como están vendiendo su parte en Amper programas, pues aún tendrían más caja.

Eso si, a cambio sacan papel como para limpiar los culos de los habitantes de 5 Tierras.


Detalle importante, para ver la evolución a corto plazo: Solo los accionistas podrán comprar acciones a 0,05 cts en la AK. Lo que significa que HAY que ser accionista antes de la AK para poder ejercer el derecho de compra. Lo cual implica que el que quiera comprar a ese precio, pues antes tiene que comprar al precio actual o al que se mueva entre mañana y el dia de la AK.

Viene a ser como el Carrefour, cuando saca las ofertas esas de segunda unidad al 80%. Vamos, que si quieres el bote de fairy a 0,20, primero tienes que comprar 1 a 2€. Así que comprando 2, pues te sale bien la jugada.

Eso si, queda por ver si el mercado considera que incluso 1,07 (cierre de hoy) + 0,05 cts, por 2 acciones de AMP es caro o es barato.


En mi humilde y novata opinión, parece que al final va a ser bueno. El que ha comprado hoy a 1,07, realmente ha comprado 2 AMP por 1,13. Y encima sin deuda. Yo creo que subirá mucho mañana.


----------



## Robopoli (9 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> FOMC Minutes Show No Mention of Rate Rise Six Months After QE End, Several Members Saw Trends Posing Financial Stability Risk, Members Saw Gradual Decline in Unemployment
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es que Yellen tuvo un error de párvulo cuando dijo eso de los 6 meses... Ahora donde dije digo digo Diego y a otra cosa.
Mal Yellen muy mal...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (9 Abr 2014)

barrido de grifols. cachis.

ntc camino de los 0.269 al final? parecía imposible en 0.30


----------



## sr.anus (9 Abr 2014)

peponusa! que co....ns paso? de mi corta vida en esto., en estos momentos estoy desubicadisimo
Ni largos claros ni cortos claros. Parece una partida de pingpon y yo soy la puta pelotita
,, 
..
....


----------



## Durmiente (9 Abr 2014)

Si el sp superara el 70 (cosa que no parece que vaya a hacer...) mañana podríamos tener un bonito gap al alza en el IBEX


----------



## inversobres (9 Abr 2014)

Y vino el rebote americano... yellen dice que el sp no puede bajar, correccion de 50 pipos y a seguir.

Cerraran abril en maximos historicos. Nada nuevo ha pasado.


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Y vino el rebote americano... yellen dice que el sp no puede bajar, correccion de 50 pipos y a seguir.
> 
> Cerraran abril en maximos historicos. Nada nuevo ha pasado.



Hamijo, parece que el giro está en el horno 8:8:8:

No me hagas caso ::


----------



## Pepitoria (9 Abr 2014)

Esta subidita o recuperación tiene mucho peligro....


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2014)

Hoy voy con mi tercer equipo más odiado.... Vamoh Atleti!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2014)

Arch Coal, Alpha Natural Resources Fall as UBS Goes Cold on Coal - Stocks To Watch - Barrons.com


----------



## Hannibal (9 Abr 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> En la barrida de hoy de GOWEX si se repite lo mismo, acontecido el 5 de enero de este año, sería para ver nuevas subidas.
> 
> Pd: si no es así me como unos tochitos ricos



Seriamos 2 tragando tochos,pero esa barrida es la que me ha hecho entrar.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Arch Coal, Alpha Natural Resources Fall as UBS Goes Cold on Coal - Stocks To Watch - Barrons.com



Lo que gano ayer, hoy lo pierde...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2014)

ya estamos, penalty de gurreano...

siguiente jugada penalty a favor del farça y expulsión de curtois :ouch:


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Lo que gano ayer, hoy lo pierde...



Hay un matiz.

Ayer subió por los buenos resultados de un competidor (Consol) y hoy baja porque le hacen down grade por bajos precios en el met coal.

:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## mpbk (9 Abr 2014)

subidon usaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


hchi..y cierro ya.:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (9 Abr 2014)

AMPER?

qué decis? pq estaba pensandolo tras echarme de grifols


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Hay un matiz.
> 
> Ayer subió por los buenos resultados de un competidor (Consol) y hoy baja porque le hacen down grade por bajos precios en el met coal.
> 
> :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



No lo discuto, solo lo constato que sube y baja 50 centimos 



ane agurain dijo:


> AMPER?
> 
> qué decis? pq estaba pensandolo tras echarme de grifols



Ane, nunca has pensado en estar mas de dos días en un valor? tu broker tiene que estar forrandose


----------



## ane agurain (9 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> No lo discuto, solo lo constato que sube y baja 50 centimos
> 
> 
> 
> Ane, nunca has pensado en estar mas de dos días en un valor? tu broker tiene que estar forrandose





pues es el primero que me echan al día siguiente, real.


----------



## egarenc (9 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Hoy voy con mi tercer equipo más odiado.... Vamoh Atleti!!!!!!!!!



confianza ciega en el Barça...dentro de 30' espero no tener que cambiar Barça por Bayer :fiufiu:


----------



## inversobres (9 Abr 2014)

Vaya cierre usano, en todo lo alto petando culos.

Buh!!

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 22:00 ----------

Cierre por encima de 1870 en el sp, jojo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> confianza ciega en el Barça...dentro de 30' espero no tener que cambiar Barça por Bayer :fiufiu:



Te van los equipos gayer....:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu::no: :no: :no:o


----------



## inversobres (9 Abr 2014)

Cada vez el vix con mas recorrido a la baja y el sp mas arriba...

Proximamente en sus pantallas.


----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> confianza ciega en el Barça...dentro de 30' espero no tener que cambiar Barça por Bayer :fiufiu:



me lo acaba de enviar u colega un poco joputa ::::::

[YOUTUBE]6DgFbhCDeu8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2014)

otro penalty......


----------



## egarenc (9 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Te van los equipos gayer....:fiufiu: :fiufiu: :fiufiu::no: :no: :no:o



UYYYY lo que me ha dicho este! No tiene ustez perdón de dioh, le recuerdo que en su equipo tiene entre otros a CR7 y Ramos, que gastan más en peluqueria, cremitas y mariconadas de esas por semana más que cualquier mujer en su vida completa :

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 22:32 ----------




bertok dijo:


> me lo acaba de enviar u colega un poco joputa ::::::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]6DgFbhCDeu8[/YOUTUBE]



es el mismo loquendo que habría hilos chorras a diestro y siniestro por aquí? por cierto, estoy hasta los coj. de esa voz, la pone también en dibujos infantiles y es de un hijoputismo extremo si tienes hijos pequeños


Edit_: x cierto se acabó, felicidades atleticos, se lo han merecido.


----------



## jjsuamar (9 Abr 2014)

Janus dijo:


> es interesante ver como a medida que algunos bancos relevantes están rebajando calificaciones ............. son los grandes quienes están cerrando el short interest. Así hicieron con First y subió un x6 de momento.
> dolllars, dollars, dollars ..... bucks, bucks, bucks .......... for my pal.



Don pepino. Me uno a esta conga. La última vez no me fue mal en ANR. Además existe una divergencia potente creada durante las últimas sesiones.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2014)




----------



## bertok (9 Abr 2014)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (9 Abr 2014)

Blog del SeaMonkey: Ay payo dame plata!


----------



## alimon (9 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> AMPER?
> 
> qué decis? pq estaba pensandolo tras echarme de grifols





Ni se te ocurra tocar AMP mañana.

Aparte de que dudo que puedas, porque arrancará suspendida de cotización casi seguro, y entrará en subasta varias veces.

Ahora mismo tanto puede irse un 100% abajo a los 0,50, que subir un 50% a los 1,55.


Opino que puede hacer algo parecido a lo primero, para después hacer lo segundo en unos días. O no, porque esta bastante manipulada.

Aun así no merece la pena ni el riesgo, ni la tranquilidad ahora mismo.


----------



## Muttley (9 Abr 2014)

Entro digo...Forza Atleti
...y me voy


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Abr 2014)

Moncloa quiere deoleo para mejorar la imagen de andalucia....

Kiosco Edicion Impresa - elEconomista.es


----------



## ane agurain (9 Abr 2014)

Renzi pide a España trato justo a firmas italianas interesadas en Deoleo - elEconomista.es

La batalla política en torno a Deoleo se intensifica - Público.es


parece que va a haber pujas


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (9 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Renzi pide a España trato justo a firmas italianas interesadas en Deoleo - elEconomista.es
> 
> La batalla política en torno a Deoleo se intensifica - Público.es
> 
> ...



yo estoy dentro, al igual que en otras como imtech, suedzucker y similares.. los fundamentales no son malos, cotiza por debajo del valor de libros, esta reduciendo deuda y esta generando caja. Mientras no se ejecute una opa de exclusión es un valor que con riesgo, pero que se juega a hacer un x2 o x3 en unos semestres.


----------



## Chila (9 Abr 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> En la barrida de hoy de GOWEX si se repite lo mismo, acontecido el 5 de enero de este año, sería para ver nuevas subidas.
> 
> Pd: si no es así me como unos tochhitos ricos



Estas barridas suelen servir para lo que sirven...estaremos atentos.


----------



## ane agurain (9 Abr 2014)

ichimoku está dentro del todo desde hace 3 días, por eso comentaba también lo de entrar. Interesa superar el 0,44, no hace falta ser un hacha para decirlo, pero vemos que en principio la línea recta es la que atrae al precio. Tenemos 4 días para superarlo y no perder 0,415

de nat-ole-ence , me quedo con ence por potencia, natra no la veo esta semana muy bien, pero sí las siguientes, como comentaba el lunes. Y OLE es especulación pura, pero con un mínimo de AT

el objetivo a corto este mes, es que llegue a 0,48 por cumplir el HCHi
a ver lo que tarda

---------- Post added 09-abr-2014 at 16:19 ----------

a ver si mañana tirán por fin a AMS y BME para poder cogerlas un poco abajo


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2014)

Amper:

pedazo de operación acordeón. Se diluye al accionista actual y posteriormente se amplía capital para que otro se gane una posición muy relevante.

Pedazo de leche que debería pegarse en la cotización en los próximos días.


Les voy a dar un poquito de envidia. Estoy comiendo un helado autóctono con vistas al Golden Gate. De puta madre con el tapatalk y mi pedaso de smartphone.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Abr 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Amper:
> 
> pedazo de operación acordeón. Se diluye al accionista actual y posteriormente se amplía capital para que otro se gane una posición muy relevante.
> 
> ...



Dejese de veranear y comienze a colocar el carbon, que calopez no tiene presupuesto jaja

Para cuando el turn around de jcp?


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Abr 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Amper:
> 
> pedazo de operación acordeón. Se diluye al accionista actual y posteriormente se amplía capital para que otro se gane una posición muy relevante.
> 
> ...



Una fotito hombre!!!! FranR style


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Dejese de veranear y comienze a colocar el carbon, que calopez no tiene presupuesto jaja
> 
> Para cuando el turn around de jcp?



they need time!!!

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 00:47 ----------




MarketMaker dijo:


> Una fotito hombre!!!! FranR style



de la pava con la que estoy o del puente?. :o

El helado no puede ser porque ya me lo he zampado :8:


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Abr 2014)

Janus dijo:


> they need time!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 00:47 ----------
> 
> ...



El día de las chicas es el viernes ::

Un poco fresquita la tarde, pero sin ser desagradable, si no me tienen esperando más rato de la cuenta. En la 10th cerca de los almacenes de comida, a recoger a un amigo. Luego algunas cervezas....si se presenta


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> El día de las chicas es el viernes ::
> 
> Un poco fresquita la tarde, pero sin ser desagradable, si no me tienen esperando más rato de la cuenta. En la 10th cerca de los almacenes de comida, a recoger a un amigo. Luego algunas cervezas....si se presenta




Cuidado donde te metes porque hay Golden Gate y Golden Gay en la ciudad con mayor índice de males converted in females .....ienso:


----------



## MarketMaker (10 Abr 2014)

Cuando es tarde, todos los gatos son pardos.... Decidido Amsterdam Avd....cerca de Holy name of J.C. ..

Cervezas. Saben que existe la cerveza Amstel, pues eso mucho que ver con la ciudad que da nombre a la avenida y el río que bordea. Es por darle un toque cultural al evento. ::

Suerte para mañana


----------



## Janus (10 Abr 2014)

MarketMaker dijo:


> Cuando es tarde, todos los gatos son pardos.... Decidido Amsterdam Avd....cerca de Holy name of J.C. ..
> 
> Cervezas. Saben que existe la cerveza Amstel, pues eso mucho que ver con la ciudad que da nombre a la avenida y el río que bordea. Es por darle un toque cultural al evento. ::
> 
> Suerte para mañana



qué cabronazo, en la zona cercana a Columbia, quizá no muy lejos de la 125 th cuya zona para mí es de las mejores del Riverside. Esas ardillas son realmente coquetonas y atrevidas.

Pocos conocen el Riverside y la tranquilidad que genera en el stress capitalino del consumo. Es toda una experiencia y es gratis!!!!!


----------



## amago45 (10 Abr 2014)

Buenos días
intrigado por la pre-apertura de AMPER, en la preapertura de momento sube 2 centimos ... 1.09 aunque la dilución de acciones es horrenda ... ...

Por cierto IBERDROLA suspendida hasta las 10, Bankia ha vendido su 5% ... ... 8:8:8:


----------



## LCIRPM (10 Abr 2014)

Por extrapolación ¿Que ha pasado después de las otras desiversiones (IAG, MAPFRE) ?
¿Quizas las suben antes para empapelar en lo más alto?

Si alguien con tiempo y ganas pudiese dibujar unas lineas, puede ayudar a los ibertrolos.


----------



## sinnombrex (10 Abr 2014)

royal imtech menos 16%... ¿que ha pasado?¿Presentaba resultados?



Edito... Dilucion de un 10% de las acciones



> Imtech vraagt tijdens ava toestemming voor uitgifte aandeelhouder
> Donderdag 10 april 2014 07:39
> AMSTERDAM (Dow Jones)--Technisch dienstverlener Royal Imtech nv (IM.AE) vraagt tijdens de Algemene Vergadering van Aandeelhouders (ava) op 18 mei toestemming aan zijn aandeelhouders voor de uitgifte van aandelen tot 10% van het huidige uitstaand aandelenkapitaal, meldt het concern woensdag nabeurs tijdens de publicatie van de agenda voor de bijeenkomst.
> Het huidig uitstaand aandelenkapitaal van Imtech noteert volgens Factset op 455 miljoen aandelen.
> ...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Abr 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> royal imtech menos 16%... ¿que ha pasado?¿Presentaba resultados?



Quizas alguna sentencia por los casos de corrupcion


----------



## fmc (10 Abr 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> royal imtech menos 16%... ¿que ha pasado?¿Presentaba resultados?



Por lo que he podido entender van a reducir el valor nominal de las acciones y algún analista lo interpreta como paso previo para emitir más acciones : :


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> royal imtech menos 16%... ¿que ha pasado?¿Presentaba resultados?
> 
> 
> 
> Edito... Dilucion de un 10% de las acciones



Y con un volumen criminal.

Apuesto a que en algún momento anuncian una ampliación de capital.

:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> royal imtech menos 16%... ¿que ha pasado?¿Presentaba resultados?
> 
> 
> 
> Edito... Dilucion de un 10% de las acciones



que va a emitir 10% acciones nuevas


----------



## xavigomis (10 Abr 2014)

Joder Imtech dando X culo. ..


----------



## jjsuamar (10 Abr 2014)

Imtech se acaba de desplomar


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

todos preparidos para cerrar el gap 10200 :Baile:


----------



## James Bond (10 Abr 2014)

Quizá sea buen momento para entrar en imtech, habrá que estudiarlo... Opiniones?


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

imtech

1,62 es el objetivo de caída.
es para entrar

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 01:18 ----------




James Bond dijo:


> Quizá sea buen momento para entrar en imtech, habrá que estudiarlo... Opiniones?











aún así...cuchillo cae


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (10 Abr 2014)

Buenos días...

EZE acaba de entrar en subasta, ha roto por abajo y ahora no sé qué hará... si desplomarse o subir después de reventar un montón de stops.


----------



## Chila (10 Abr 2014)

Janus dijo:


> qué cabronazo, en la zona cercana a Columbia, quizá no muy lejos de la 125 th cuya zona para mí es de las mejores del Riverside. Esas ardillas son realmente coquetonas y atrevidas.
> 
> Pocos conocen el Riverside y la tranquilidad que genera en el stress capitalino del consumo. Es toda una experiencia y es gratis!!!!!



Disfruten del imperio!!


----------



## jjsuamar (10 Abr 2014)

Imtech acaba de follarse todos los SL habidos y por haber. Incluso los mas pesimistas. A ver como acaba esto.


----------



## ponzi (10 Abr 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Quizá sea buen momento para entrar en imtech, habrá que estudiarlo... Opiniones?





ane agurain dijo:


> que va a emitir 10% acciones nuevas





fmc dijo:


> Por lo que he podido entender van a reducir el valor nominal de las acciones y algún analista lo interpreta como paso previo para emitir más acciones : :





bertok dijo:


> Y con un volumen criminal.
> 
> Apuesto a que en algún momento anuncian una ampliación de capital.
> 
> :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



No me gusta ni un pelo, aqui hay algo que no me cuadra con la presentación de resultados de Marzo

http://imtech.com/Content/ImtechNV/2014/Press%20Release/140318%20Analyst%20presentation%204Q13%20-%20FINAL.pdf


Pag 16

*If deleveraging target of €400m not fully achieved 
by 30 June 2015*

Issuance of warrants up to 10% of share capital at 
nominal value at the time of issue​
La ampliación no estaba prevista hasta el año que viene y ojo muy importante *solo si no llegaban al objetivo*

No se en que pero están mintiendo o se están guardando algo


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

En la nota en holandés pone que ES MUY IMPORTANTE reducir la deuda, lo pone como excusa.



si el gráfico que he puesto ayudase, los niveles ahora un poco de "resistencia" serían 1.76-1.77 y luego 1.85


----------



## James Bond (10 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> No me gusta ni un pelo, aqui hay algo que no cuadra con la presentación de resultados de Marzo
> 
> http://imtech.com/Content/ImtechNV/2014/Press%20Release/140318%20Analyst%20presentation%204Q13%20-%20FINAL.pdf
> 
> ...



Si la verdad es que algo hay que apesta... Esperaremos acontecimientos en los próximos días.

Ya las lleve antes en cartera pero me daban mala espina y algún forero recomendó venderlas. Me las quite con un 6% de beneficio.

Por si acaso he dejado una orden a 1,61 y pillar un paquete::


----------



## mpbk (10 Abr 2014)

puto ibex.....el dax llega a resistencia y el ibex no ha subido una mierda.......

me da que volveremos a MINIMOS semanales como pierda los minimos de hoy


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> puto ibex.....el dax llega a resistencia y el ibex no ha subido una mierda.......
> 
> me da que volveremos a MINIMOS semanales como pierda los minimos de hoy



pollita en mano :o


----------



## James Bond (10 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pollita en mano :o



Por lo menos ya sabemos que la tiene pequeña :Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

jjsuamar dijo:


> Imtech acaba de follarse todos los SL habidos y por haber. Incluso los mas pesimistas. A ver como acaba esto.



chicharros les llaman ::


----------



## Topongo (10 Abr 2014)

Que flojitas las zeltias...  no rebotan una mierda.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Por lo menos ya sabemos que la tiene pequeña :Baile:



me referia al mpbk que esta siempre con lo de " polla en mano " , lo mismo no es ni la suya propia sino una en alquiler :ouch:


----------



## mpbk (10 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> pollita en mano :o



yo dije polla, y ya me corrio hace tiempo...5 billetes moraos,


James Bond dijo:


> Por lo menos ya sabemos que la tiene pequeña :Baile:



me mide 35, más que la media del foro, y yo no dije pollita..


----------



## Sin_Perdón (10 Abr 2014)

Menuda semanita para olvidar :ouch: Es que estoy en casi todas: SZU, ANR y ahora Imtech....por lo menos no tendré problemas de estreñimiento....


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> yo dije polla, y ya me corrio hace tiempo...5 billetes moraos,
> 
> 
> me mide 35, más que la media del foro, y yo no dije pollita..



vergüenza debería darte tener que coger otra teniendo 35cm de pollon :no:


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Que flojitas las zeltias...  no rebotan una mierda.



la verdad es que la que más 1% de rebote en ibex. creo que esperabamos más todos tras el cierre anoche


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> la verdad es que la que más 1% de rebote en ibex. creo que esperabamos más todos tras el cierre anoche



es por TECNICO , el Ibex tiene que culminar el pullback al triangulo , cerrando el gap 10200 y entonces peponazo


----------



## rufus (10 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es por TECNICO , el Ibex tiene que culminar el pullback al triangulo , cerrando el gap 10200 y entonces peponazo



Y el de los 9450?


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Y el de los 9450?



quedara para luego , punto probable de pullback hacia la clavicular de supuesto HCH dicen las voces :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es por TECNICO , el Ibex tiene que culminar el pullback al triangulo , cerrando el gap 10200 y entonces peponazo



a mí me da por AT que vemos menos de 10.300 desde hoy hasta la semana que viene. Si los vemos esta semana, igual la que viene es alcista.

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 01:56 ----------

la que tiene muy mala pinta es carbures por AT


----------



## Topongo (10 Abr 2014)

Zeltianos!
bueno asi a bote pronto tenía pensado poner el stop zeltiano en los 2,65 ahora no puedo remirarlo pero me suena que soporte andaba en 2,5x no? si lo perdia se iba por el desagüe teneis la info a mano?


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a mí me da por AT que vemos menos de 10.300 desde hoy hasta la semana que viene. Si los vemos esta semana, igual la que viene es alcista.



triangulo y ruptura de este dejando gap es igual a pullback para cerrar el gap , uno de los trucos del almendruco :Baile:


----------



## Chila (10 Abr 2014)

¿ya cotiza iberdrola?


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Zeltianos!
> bueno asi a bote pronto tenía pensado poner el stop zeltiano en los 2,65 ahora no puedo remirarlo pero me suena que soporte andaba en 2,5x no? si lo perdia se iba por el desagüe teneis la info a mano?



niveles fibo a corto 2,73 y perdidos 2,68


pero si lo miras en semanales, está con un bonito trangulo, que si va a buscarlo la semana que viene, el tope estaría en 2,58

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 02:16 ----------

nh cayó un huevo cuando bankia salió de golpe... luego recuperó

iberdrola tiene la misma pinta, por de pronto la media de 50 sesiones para el precio. y además està en el borde inferior de las bandas.
si sigue guaneando, next level, 4,70 aprox


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (10 Abr 2014)

Alguien me puede contar cómo ve EZE?

No puse el SL que debía para evitar barridas... y a lo tonto, a lo tonto... estoy perdiendo bastante en estos momentos. ¿Creéis que seguirá bajando? ¿Vendo ya y asumo pérdidas? ¿Espero un poco?

Cada día pienso que tenía que haber vendido el anterior... y sigo dentro. Y ahora pienso que todavía venderé y empezará a subir... o no. La verdad es que ahora sí lo veo bajista.

¿Opiniones?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Abr 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Menuda semanita para olvidar :ouch: Es que estoy en casi todas: SZU, ANR y ahora Imtech....por lo menos no tendré problemas de estreñimiento....



Le sigo en todas menos en anr que tengo deoleo 
Realmente tengo poco metido (menos de 20k) y las puedo dejar para mi gata, que con la vida que lleva vivira mas que yo


----------



## Topongo (10 Abr 2014)

Pues por lo que parece en zeltia nos vamos al 68, pero hoy mismo y por la via rápida, ahora el tema es si poner el stop en 67 o ya quedarme a ver que pasa hasta los 57... joder que velocidad esta pillando la cabrona en la bajada, además con volumen.
Joder ultimamente no hago una entrada buena.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Alguien me puede contar cómo ve EZE?
> 
> No puse el SL que debía para evitar barridas... y a lo tonto, a lo tonto... estoy perdiendo bastante en estos momentos. ¿Creéis que seguirá bajando? ¿Vendo ya y asumo pérdidas? ¿Espero un poco?
> 
> ...





la media de 200s está en 1,195
el 61,80 de la subida esta última está en 1,19


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (10 Abr 2014)

¿Y traducido y en vista de cómo está cotizando hoy (Ha bajado hasta 1,183, aunque ahora esté por encima), qué se supone que debería hacer?


----------



## sr.anus (10 Abr 2014)

podria ser esto en el dax?


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> ¿Y traducido y en vista de cómo está cotizando hoy (Ha bajado hasta 1,183, aunque ahora esté por encima), qué se supone que debería hacer?



por AT. si pierde 1,19 fuera, pero fibo+200s es un soporte fuerte
claro, que es un chicharro, cualquiera sabe, porque viene de tocar las bandas BB por arriba y ahora oscilaría en la de abajo,

en semanales, es alcista aún


----------



## pecata minuta (10 Abr 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Alguien me puede contar cómo ve EZE?
> 
> No puse el SL que debía para evitar barridas... y a lo tonto, a lo tonto... estoy perdiendo bastante en estos momentos. ¿Creéis que seguirá bajando? ¿Vendo ya y asumo pérdidas? ¿Espero un poco?
> 
> ...



Yo estoy igual. Como no llevo muchas y tengo liquidez para otros valores las voy a dejar ahí. 

Pero eso depende de cada uno. Yo aguanto bien las pérdidas. Tuve solarias a 0,90 que vi bajar hasta 0,50 y después vendi a 1,40... no quiere decir que sea la mejor opción ni que la jugada se vaya a repetir.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (10 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> por AT. si pierde 1,19 fuera, pero fibo+200s es un soporte fuerte
> claro, que es un chicharro, cualquiera sabe, porque viene de tocar las bandas BB por arriba y ahora oscilaría en la de abajo,
> 
> en semanales, es alcista aún



Muchas gracias. Parece que tiene un mini-rebote por ahí, aguantaré un poco más...



pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo estoy igual. Como no llevo muchas y tengo liquidez para otros valores las voy a dejar ahí.
> 
> Pero eso depende de cada uno. Yo aguanto bien las pérdidas. Tuve solarias a 0,90 que vi bajar hasta 0,50 y después vendi a 1,40... no quiere decir que sea la mejor opción ni que la jugada se vaya a repetir.



Es una auténtica lotería, por eso debí vender mucho antes, como estrategia ha sido pésima, de hecho no se le puede llamar ni estrategia a lo que he hecho :S Veremos qué sucede...


----------



## xavigomis (10 Abr 2014)

Es lo q pasa con los chicharros... cuando caen lo hacen a PLOMO.


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Abr 2014)

MarketMarKet tiene un privado


----------



## sr.anus (10 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> podria ser esto en el dax?





magufeando para que sigue








burbuja es mi blog :abajo:


----------



## Chila (10 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿ya cotiza iberdrola?



Gori gori delas naricesssss


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

no moleste a market , esta mendigando en la capital del mundo junto con algunos otros compatriotas , ya hasta se han repartido las calles :o

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 11:00 ----------

mpbk bueno para nada , que tal esa pollita


----------



## mpbk (10 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> puto ibex.....el dax llega a resistencia y el ibex no ha subido una mierda.......
> 
> me da que volveremos a MINIMOS semanales como pierda los minimos de hoy



pues a minimos......y los cortos del dax de lujo:Aplauso:

seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee the bestttttttttttttttt


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

best for nothing :rolleye:


----------



## holgazan (10 Abr 2014)

Prisma Burs?til - ?Por qu? es importante para los mercados lo que reflejaron ayer las Actas de la FED? - Blogs Expansi?n.com


----------



## mpbk (10 Abr 2014)

Airplanes - B.o.B ft. Hayley Williams - Lyrics - YouTube

musica de ganadores


----------



## Topongo (10 Abr 2014)

Zeltia:
68 tocados.
O barrida de stops brutal o aquí comemos guano de calidad.
Alguna noticia relevante? porque volumen parece que lleva.
Creo que me quedaré a ver el triangulo de la muerte ese...


----------



## sr.anus (10 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> magufeando para que sigue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y comprados los cortos en el objetivo, gacela trading 70 puntos regalaos ::


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

deja que se cierre el gap eurostoxxx50 3137


----------



## mpbk (10 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> y comprados los cortos en el objetivo, gacela trading 70 puntos regalaos ::



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: asi se hace

yo aguanto jaja

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 11:11 ----------

a ver si el ibex deja de hacer el jilipoyas y se va a max la semana que viene.


----------



## sr.anus (10 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: asi se hace
> 
> yo aguanto jaja
> 
> ...




segun me deshice de los cortos, cargue largos ibex, ya en verde y cubierto con stop. Voy a ver si trabajo algo que al final me mandan a la calle


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

en el ibex tenemos 4 máximos en 4 días diferentes (intrahorarios) que nos marcan un canal jatista de momento

10326 de minimos de la semana pasada incoming


el ppal beneficiado de esta bajada, entiendanme, es iberdrola, que le ha pillado con -3% y ya no parece tanto ::


dudando de entrar en *iberdrola-bme-amadeus* si bajan un % más
y volviendo a mirar a *catalana *a ver si lo mismo

y ntc si la desploma entre hoy y mañana, que debe tocar ::


----------



## Durmiente (10 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Zeltia:
> 68 tocados.
> O barrida de stops brutal o aquí comemos guano de calidad.
> Alguna noticia relevante? porque volumen parece que lleva.
> Creo que me quedaré a ver el triangulo de la muerte ese...



Por debajo de 10.340 en IBEX las cosas, en general, se pueden poner bastante mal. (Creo)


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

esperar al cierre del gap 10200 chavales , MV sabe lo que se hace , esto es un pullback de manual


----------



## mpbk (10 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> segun me deshice de los cortos, cargue largos ibex, ya en verde y cubierto con stop. Voy a ver si trabajo algo que al final me mandan a la calle



ten cuidado...cuando abra usa deberian barrer todo, y el dax tiene una wolfe wave activada

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 11:23 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: asi se hace
> 
> yo aguanto jaja
> 
> ...



jaja le quedaba bajada..

 ahora me ha saltado el tp2..menuda semanitaaaaaa

podéis llamarme jefe.


----------



## sr.anus (10 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ten cuidado...cuando abra usa deberian barrer todo, y el dax tiene una wolfe wave activada



ya he sido barrido :ouch: no me ha durao el stop ni un asalto, esperare a despues de comer ya


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

mpbk tio lirio , tu estas largo en Ibex corto en dax ? ienso:


----------



## mpbk (10 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> ya he sido barrido :ouch: no me ha durao el stop ni un asalto, esperare a despues de comer ya



bueno, si aguanto es por algo, la próxima vez piensatelo

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 11:28 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> mpbk tio lirio , tu estas largo en Ibex corto en dax ? ienso:



jajajaj cortos dax intra, acabo de cerrar.......

e ibex con vela diaria, ahi cerré 10 paquetes a máximos y me quedo 5 para los 11200.


----------



## FranR (10 Abr 2014)

Dios los cría y ellos se juntan.

Que les sea leve HVEI35´s


----------



## Chila (10 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mpbk tio lirio , tu estas largo en Ibex corto en dax ? ienso:



Al estilo de sus cortilargos jatunos.


----------



## mpbk (10 Abr 2014)

me meto stop max dow y a ver si nos da 500 a la baja


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

imtech no ha podido con el 1,77 ese al parecer, desde el 100% de la caída (1,62)






mejor no preguntar dónde está el siguiente fibo para próximos días si no recupera.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

servidor va corto con to lo gordo desde 10495 , pensé que el pullback seria desde ahí mas o menos , luego sorprendio que lo subiesen sin droja de por medio , pero bueno aproveche para acumular cortos desde mas arriba , piramidando tengo un promedio de 10550 aprox :Baile:


----------



## mpbk (10 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> puto ibex.....el dax llega a resistencia y el ibex no ha subido una mierda.......
> 
> me da que volveremos a MINIMOS semanales como pierda los minimos de hoy



yo en resistencia abro cortos, nse ud..:S:S


----------



## FranR (10 Abr 2014)

Perfecto, se ha declarado son multinick....


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

cualquier punto se puede convertir en resistencia , lo difícil es saber cual , pero dios nos da la sabiduría si somos humildes y por eso es fácil ver estos pullbacks y demás 

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 11:36 ----------




FranR dijo:


> Perfecto, se ha declarado son multinick....



que dices copon :no:


----------



## FranR (10 Abr 2014)

Jato mire arriba, se ha equivocado y se ha contestado a si mismo...se ha equivocado de nick...rectifique pero tengo pantallazo :XX:


----------



## mpbk (10 Abr 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Perfecto, se ha declarado son multinick....



otro paranoico.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

no tengo multis , no los necesito , es mas me parece una soberana tontería


----------



## FranR (10 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> otro paranoico.



Claro todos locos excepto usted que es el único cuerdo ::


----------



## Durmiente (10 Abr 2014)

Cargadas otras poquitas BBVA


----------



## mpbk (10 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cualquier punto se puede convertir en resistencia ,* lo difícil es saber cual *, pero dios nos da la sabiduría si somos humildes y por eso es fácil ver estos pullbacks y demás
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 11:36 ----------
> 
> ...




facil.......solo haY que saber AT


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

bueno mis bienamadas ratitas del hvei , empezad a cargar largos porque se viene un peponeo importante pero si son un poco pacientes podrán hacerlo con el Ibex en 10200 , advertidos quedan , el que avisa no es traidor :no:

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 11:46 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> facil.......solo haY que saber AT



pero en el análisis TECNICO se crean y destruyen soportes y resistencias continuamente , por ejemplo 10700 no es resistencia , incluso ahora que se ha girado ahí , no es resistencia , es solo el punto desde donde se produce un pullback :fiufiu:

a la bolsa solo la puedes torear si tienes una capacidad sobrehumana


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

mmm posible?


----------



## FranR (10 Abr 2014)

Conversación onanista....




Spoiler












Como que no veo aún a BBVA....la última señal clara de entrada la dio en 8,5x

Por cierto cago en to con hacienda, te esperas que te van a crujir pero hasta que no metes los datos en su puñetero PADRE, no te haces a la idea.

75 operaciones a la Base Imponible General


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en 10200 aprox rompimos un triangulo al alza , ahora estamos haciendo el pullback , luego el peponismo será brutal
> 
> :rolleye:



me cito a mi mismo , ahí teneis el triangulo , supe que tendríamos pullback por el gap , una muestra de como usar los gaps y de mi inmensa sabiduría


----------



## Durmiente (10 Abr 2014)

Mi esperanza es que por aqui empiece a recuperar.


----------



## mpbk (10 Abr 2014)

could your pretend that ever best are shooting trolls??

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 11:53 ----------




muertoviviente dijo:


> me cito a mi mismo , ahí teneis el triangulo , supe que tendríamos pullback por el gap , una muestra de como usar los gaps y de mi inmensa sabiduría



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: el multi se autoaplaude jajajaj


----------



## paulistano (10 Abr 2014)

Jajaja, muktinick cazado... En común tienen el afán de protagonismo, si señor.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> en 10200 aprox rompimos un triangulo al alza , ahora estamos haciendo el pullback , luego el peponismo será brutal
> 
> :rolleye:



uso magistral del conocimiento y de los trucos del almendruco , superar el triangulo con gap es pullback casi al 110% , ya vimos cuando superamos la jran bajista en 8350 con gap en 8286 y el posterior pullback desde 8800 :rolleye:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (10 Abr 2014)

Aun estoy en estado de shock después de la humillación de ayer como para reaccionar ante tal pillada.

[YOUTUBE]kw7JjFi4hlM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Durmiente (10 Abr 2014)

Aunque ya empieza a recuperar un poquito, ahora está el tema de los futuros americanos (que parece que vienen un poco rojos).

Lo más normal es que se quede en esta zona hasta que abran los americanos.

Y me imagino que, al final, los americanos volverán a subir hoy.

O sea que, después de la apertura americano volverá a recuperar otro tramo.

(Imagino, calculo....)


----------



## mpbk (10 Abr 2014)

quedan nuevos min parece...
taluegu


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

que obsesion con eso de que MV tiene multinicks :ouch: a MV no le van esas tonterías :no:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2014)

Buenos dias bajistas,

traigo este articulo de @PratsJosep hoy en unience, en especial para @vmmp29 que el otro dia estaba interesado en las cifras de ventas. Record absoluto y creciendo a doble digito en asian. Crecimiento en Europa, si si en Europa crecimiento, y buen crecimiento en USA.



> Ya saben lo mucho que me gustan los datos reales, los que se pueden contar en unidades que no son estrictamente monetarias y que, desde luego, no son el resultado de una encuesta, estimación o tratamiento contable sofisticado. Por ejemplo, el número de automóviles vendidos.
> 
> Las tres grandes fabricantes de automóviles que tenemos en cartera, Volkswagen, Daimler y BMW nos han dado a conocer las cifras de ventas, en unidades, correspondientes al primer trimestre del año. Como ya sucedió en enero y en febrero, también en marzo han registrado récords históricos. Nunca en un mes de marzo habían vendido tantos automóviles. Y el aumento de ventas se ha dado en todos los mercados geográficos: Asia, América y también Europa.
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 12:28 ----------

@FranR que bueno verle, en su ausencia MM ha posteado unas cuantas veces. Justo el dia que bing pone esta imagen de fondo de pantalla. Es otra señal.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

ratitas siemprealcistas , ahora es el momento de llenarse los bolsillos , advertidos quedan :Baile:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ratitas siemprealcistas , ahora es el momento de llenarse los bolsillos , advertidos quedan :Baile:



Estas alcistas?

Di que no aunque lo estes.8:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Estas alcistas?
> 
> Di que no aunque lo estes.8:



sigo bajista hasta cerrar el gap 10200 :Baile:


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Abr 2014)

Malas noticias para carboneras y petroleras...Si realmente funciona
Científicos fabrican etanol sin usar maíz u otros cultivos | Sociedad | Reuters


----------



## fmc (10 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Malas noticias para carboneras y petroleras...Si realmente funciona
> Científicos fabrican etanol sin usar maíz u otros cultivos | Sociedad | Reuters



De dónde sale la energía? Vendehumos violadores de las leyes termodinámicas salen muchos al cabo del año, pero la física es muy tozuda


----------



## Durmiente (10 Abr 2014)

Los futuros americanos se están recuperando....

PUede ser una tarde interesante.....


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (10 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Malas noticias para carboneras y petroleras...Si realmente funciona
> Científicos fabrican etanol sin usar maíz u otros cultivos | Sociedad | Reuters



No veo la mala noticia. Si realmente funciona, es rentable e interesante las carboneras y petroleras controlarán ese negocio.


----------



## atman (10 Abr 2014)

Así están los IPC armonizados anuales en Marzo... normalmente la armonizada es un poco menor que la que miden los propios países...

Irlanda 0.3% vs 0.1% ant. (el único que aumenta)
Portugal -0.4% vs -0.1% ant. 
Francia 0.7% vs 1.1% ant. 
Dinamarca 0.2% vs 0.3% ant. 
España -0,2% vs. 0,1% ant.Suecia 0.2% vs 0.3% ant. 
Grecia -1.5% vs -0.9% ant. 
Rumania 1.0% vs 1.1% ant.
Holanda 0.1% vs 0.4% ant.


----------



## Ajetreo (10 Abr 2014)

Hoy hablaba alguien??? 
LAs actas de la FED, creo pero a que hora es el evento?

Aguanto las Gowex con un par....::


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

ntc y carbures preparando guano. eso parece ahora.

y amper?


----------



## Robopoli (10 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> *Y para los sinólogos aficionados, últimamente tan pesimistas, recopilo los crecimiento de ventas en China: +25% BMW, +34% Mercedes, +21% Audi.*



Si es que por mucho que queramos las cosas son como son...
En mi opinión Autohome y Bitauto serán grandes beneficiarias de crecimiento del parque automovilístico asiático.

Por otro lado veo que hoy se habla poco de fumbol por aquí pero aprovecho para dar mi más sentido pesame a los barcelonistas y enviarles un cariñoso abrazo  
Veamos que pasa con el sorteo pero si los cruces ayudan es muy probable que la Copa de Europa se quede en la capital del reino :fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

asco de índices , se resisten pero es inevitable , que asco mas grande :vomito:


----------



## Durmiente (10 Abr 2014)

Otra vez los futuros americanos "menos rojos"....


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

anda que no son cansinos los mamones , que ganas de demorar el cierre del gap , al final me van a fastidiar la siesta :ouch:


----------



## Algas (10 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y amper?




Barrida sana de stops :ouch: :ouch: ::


----------



## amago45 (10 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Malas noticias para carboneras y petroleras...Si realmente funciona
> Científicos fabrican etanol sin usar maíz u otros cultivos | Sociedad | Reuters



Me parece que el dueño de la patente va a desaparecer junto con todo el pasaje del vuelo en el que se trasladaba de Hong Kong a Sydney ... 

Y con su desaparición, adios a la patente ... ... 8:8:


----------



## Galifrey (10 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ntc y carbures preparando guano. eso parece ahora.
> 
> y amper?



He puesto stop en Carbures a 32,90 después de su anterior advertencia.

Creo que me voy conociendo como hinversoh: las tres empresas que compré para dividendos Enagas, Bme y E.on con plusvis latentes.

Las dos que compré pensando en crecimientos carbures y natras con pandoros presentes.

Y luego caf, probablemente la acción más aburrida de todo el universo.

En natra ni stop ni leches: o doblo (bueno, o por lo menos empato) o muelte!


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

me voy sirviendo un whizkito pa festejar el inminente cierre de gap :Baile:


----------



## Topongo (10 Abr 2014)

galifrey dijo:


> he puesto stop en carbures a 32,90 después de su anterior advertencia.
> 
> Creo que me voy conociendo como hinversoh: Las tres empresas que compré para dividendos enagas, bme y e.on con plusvis latentes.
> 
> ...



+1000000000000


----------



## paulistano (10 Abr 2014)

Me da que sabadell esconde algo.... Hoy es el típico día en que debería ir bajando un 3%....Veremos que pasa.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alimon (10 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ntc y carbures preparando guano. eso parece ahora.
> 
> y amper?





En Amper se está jugando a un juego para el que no nos han dado cartas a nosotros.

Mandan los bancos, que se han dedicado a fundir a las agencias cortoplacistas (vease Gaesco y mercavalor) que han entrado como un elefante en una cacharrería a primera hora.

Creo, aunque con poca confianza,porque estos mamones nunca se sabe, que en cuanto se acaben el cafe y el chupito de cardhu, los bancos, y en especial Caixabank, pues volverán a recomprar poco a poco. 

Son los menos interesados en que la cotización baje.

Creo que acabará cerrando cerca del precio de ayer.


De todas formas, es un juego compejo, del que me voy a salir hoy si puedo sin que se note mucho,no sea que me partan las piernas.


----------



## Topongo (10 Abr 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Me da que sabadell esconde algo.... Hoy es el típico día en que debería ir bajando un 3%....Veremos que pasa....
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Sabadell esconde lo que algunos creemos, que está "barato" además no debe perder el 2,3 en estos dias de bajadas no ha cerrado por abajo en ningún momento.
Espero no comerme un owned claro pero me da que esta es la subida buena.
Putas Zeltias, lo que me da el sabadell las zeltias me lo quitan puta vida gacela.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Abr 2014)

Parece que hay buenos datos de empleo usano asinque ahora premarket en rojo...


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

robopoli pericotito enseña tus cartas , que es lo que llevas ? :Baile:


----------



## Topongo (10 Abr 2014)

Por cierto a Eurona la están manteniendo con respiración artificial sobre el 4,90 no?


----------



## Robopoli (10 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> robopoli pericotito enseña tus cartas , que es lo que llevas ? :Baile:



Ya sabe ustéc que yo soy un fan del Reversal Euro Jato x3


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

como cerremos hoy el gap 10200 , te vas a hartar de reversal :Baile:


----------



## Robopoli (10 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> como cerremos hoy el gap 10200 , te vas a hartar de reversal :Baile:



Mientras tanto... en el mundo real...







---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 15:30 ----------

Por favor me compren unas JDG para salir del lateral este asqueroso.
Gracias!!


----------



## mpbk (10 Abr 2014)

hola..................


----------



## Xiux (10 Abr 2014)

Las Realias como una moto !!! Vamos a por el 1,4


----------



## Tono (10 Abr 2014)

Buenas.

Aquí con el gatillo preparado y apuntando a Iberdrola.
Parece que ya no quiere bajar más de los 4,84, aunque la demanda se va agotando.

Hoy voy a entrar sí o sí de nuevo. 
Que no os importe tirarla todo lo posible, que ya mañana cerraremos el gap de hoy.


----------



## alimon (10 Abr 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Las Realias como una moto !!! Vamos a por el 1,4





Mi broker aconseja comprar si hay rotura al cierre del 1,40.......

.....por lo que es zona de ventas imagino.


De todas formas, se está calentando el ladrillo que da gusto.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

vamos Ibex hijoelagran... revienta  :Baile:


----------



## Xiux (10 Abr 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Mi broker aconseja comprar si hay rotura al cierre del 1,40.......
> 
> .....por lo que es zona de ventas imagino.
> 
> ...



Tocado el 1,41, a ver si aguanta y cierra por encima

Ya 1,42


----------



## alimon (10 Abr 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Tocado el 1,41, a ver si aguanta y cierra por encima
> 
> Ya 1,42





Pues nada, otra opción es mirar otra del sector, que suelen subir de manera cíclica, cada día una de ellas.

Igual Quabit.


----------



## atman (10 Abr 2014)

EU trade commissioner Karel De Gught told reporters the euro is too high and that it would be better at $1.20.
“$1.40 does not reflect the state of our economy,” he said. “It's up to the ECB to decide what role it wants to play, but if the euro came down it would be better for our exports.”

------
Todo me hace pensar que nos vamos arriba en el SP, estamos con los últimos enjuagues, y que van a empujar abajo al euro.
Me he puesto corto en eurusd poquito, para buscar a medio plazo el 1,30. Yo los 1,20 que dice el amigo Karel... no los veo...

Mientras tanto... Putin dice que Gazprom pedirá el pago por adelantado del gas a Ucrania... menos mal que ahora vamos para el verano...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Abr 2014)

Testeando en nasdaq los 4150... :cook:


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

vamos Ibex , vamos bonito , ahora es cuando , cierra ese gap y luego alcanza las estrellas :Baile:

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 16:25 ----------

todos preparidos , que será visto y no visto :baba:

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 16:34 ----------

tercer whizkyto , prometo no parar hasta que el Ibex no cierre el gap :ouch:


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Abr 2014)

Mañana es el último día para mojar con los dividendos de SAN (como de costumbre, a 0,60 merkels por acción).


----------



## MattCoy (10 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos Ibex , vamos bonito , ahora es cuando , cierra ese gap y luego alcanza las estrellas :Baile:
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 16:25 ----------
> 
> ...




Vaya llamando a la ambulancia, porque va a pillar un coma etilico )

Hacerle caso no le hago, pero al menos me rio con usted


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

piensas que estoy aquí para divertirte ? no ves que mi hígado sufre webon :|


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (10 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> EU trade commissioner Karel De Gught told reporters the euro is too high and that it would be better at $1.20.
> “$1.40 does not reflect the state of our economy,” he said. “It's up to the ECB to decide what role it wants to play, but if the euro came down it would be better for our exports.”
> 
> ------
> ...



Yo lo he comentado anteriormente. Estan fritos por bajarlo pero no saben como hacerlo. El Karel popel este gilipollas diciéndole al BCE que haga algo.... pero si su mandato se lo impide! 

Nivelon serdeluciano.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (10 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> EU trade commissioner Karel De Gught told reporters the euro is too high and that it would be better at $1.20.
> “$1.40 does not reflect the state of our economy,” he said. “It's up to the ECB to decide what role it wants to play, but if the euro came down it would be better for our exports.”
> 
> ------
> ...



A España plin... nuestro gas viene del norte de África. Para Alemania ya es otra historia...


----------



## Tono (10 Abr 2014)

Vuelvo a entrar en Iberdrola en 4,828, unos 0,27€ menos de donde vendí hace unos días.

La colocación de Bankia se ha acabado, alguien se ha comprado 1000M en menos de 5 minutos.
Y justo cuando compro baja más. Buena señal.


----------



## atman (10 Abr 2014)

Largo al SP en 63, SL en 59.

Ahora SL en 60.

Fuera en 61.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

vamos coño , vamos , cierra ya el gap cansino :ouch:


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Abr 2014)

Vamos a empezar una ronda de margin calls

Piramidando hasta el cielo


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2014)

A falta de Maty Powah. C`mon IBM.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vamos a empezar una ronda de margin calls
> 
> Piramidando hasta el cielo



preparido con las imágenes :Baile:


----------



## Chila (10 Abr 2014)

Yo sigo dentro de IBE Tono.
La proxima vez le hare caso...ahora hasta los 5,5.


----------



## Virolai (10 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Renzi pide a España trato justo a firmas italianas interesadas en Deoleo - elEconomista.es
> 
> La batalla política en torno a Deoleo se intensifica - Público.es
> 
> parece que va a haber pujas



¿Qué piensa Renzi de que hace pocos días algunos sindicalistas y políticos locales *echaran a patadas a una delegación de Talgo que se ha interesado por una planta siciliana de Ansaldo*? No les dejaron ni cruzar la entrada.

De hecho AnsaldoBreda tiene unas pérdidas tremendas y los sindicatos (y gran parte de la clase política) se niegan en redondo a que haya despidos, bajada de salarios o venta a grupos extranjeros. Ni siquiera a grupos americanos o asiáticos. Solo admiten que el contribuyente asuma las pérdidas y el Estado le adjudique contratos a dedo.

La planta siciliana es de mantenimiento, tiene menos de 200 trabajadores, con muy poca carga de trabajo, y la iban a cerrar. El gobierno Letta lo impidió. Probablemente esos 200 puestos de trabajo "salvados", dentro de unos años, se transformen en 1.000 despidos inevitables al no permitir los políticos/sindicatos que la empresa se reestructure. Es algo típico en Italia.

Todavía se conoce poco a Renzi, pero si hay un país que no debería dar lecciones sobre la apertura a empresas extranjeras es Italia.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

cerramos cortos piramidados 10550 en 10330 abrimos largos con tres cojones , mañana los cierro en la apertura para cargar cortos :Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Abr 2014)

Virolai dijo:


> ¿Qué piensa Renzi de que hace pocos días algunos sindicalistas y políticos locales *echaran a patadas a una delegación de Talgo que se ha interesado por una planta siciliana de Ansaldo*? No les dejaron ni cruzar la entrada.
> 
> De hecho AnsaldoBreda tiene unas pérdidas tremendas y los sindicatos (y gran parte de la clase política) se niegan en redondo a que haya despidos, bajada de salarios o venta a grupos extranjeros. Ni siquiera a grupos americanos o asiáticos. Solo admiten que el contribuyente asuma las pérdidas y el Estado le adjudique contratos a dedo.
> 
> ...



Seguro que si 













En la ruleta de la fortuna.... Si nosotros nos quejamos, menudo es Italia para criar frikis...


----------



## Tono (10 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Yo sigo dentro de IBE Tono.
> La proxima vez le hare caso...ahora hasta los 5,5.



Allí nos veremos. Esos 5,5 siempre han sido mi meta.
He estado esperando para entrar ya que parecía que no podían colocar todo hoy, lo que mañana obligaría a bajar un poco más el precio. 
Llevaban unos 900M colocados y, como a lo tonto, alguien compró 1000M de una tacada. Esos 4,82x es hasta donde han podido tirarla tras el gap mañanero.

Si no hay más imprevistos el gap se cerrará y a seguir subiendo.


----------



## atman (10 Abr 2014)

Meh! La vela que andaba buscando, pero 6 puntos más abajo... 
Tengo que volver a graduarme las gafas... y remacho, tampoco hubiera hecho nada aquí... me parece que voy a descansar hasta después de pascua.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Meh! La vela que andaba buscando, pero 6 puntos más abajo...
> Tengo que volver a graduarme las gafas...



cuatro ojos :no: 






yo estoy igual


----------



## Tono (10 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortos piramidados 10550 en 10330 abrimos largos con tres cojones , mañana los cierro en la apertura para cargar cortos :Baile:



a lo que le cargas es al drinking


----------



## Crash (10 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Yo lo he comentado anteriormente. Estan fritos por bajarlo pero no saben como hacerlo. El Karel popel este gilipollas diciéndole al BCE que haga algo.... pero si su mandato se lo impide!
> 
> Nivelon serdeluciano.
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Que vendan EUR directamente en el mercado, a la antigua usanza.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> a lo que le cargas es al drinking



tres copas bien cargadas con veneno fino , en cuanto cierre el mercado me voy a dormir


----------



## James Bond (10 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Allí nos veremos. Esos 5,5 siempre han sido mi meta.
> He estado esperando para entrar ya que parecía que no podían colocar todo hoy, lo que mañana obligaría a bajar un poco más el precio.
> Llevaban unos 900M colocados y, como a lo tonto, alguien compró 1000M de una tacada. Esos 4,82x es hasta donde han podido tirarla tras el gap mañanero.
> 
> Si no hay más imprevistos el gap se cerrará y a seguir subiendo.



Acabo de entrar en Iberdrola a 4,82€. Hoy era un día para salir de compras. La espero a finales de año a 6€.

Saludos.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Abr 2014)

En USA están a un paso del drama , drama

Lo que menos va a importar por una semanas es que acción se compró o no, si no cuando va a salir Pandoro de tu casa...


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (10 Abr 2014)

Raro raro. Esos 178x del sp van tomando color. Aunque espero que al cierre uropedo les de a L y sus compañeros por remontar el vuelo.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> En USA están a un paso del drama , drama
> 
> Lo que menos va a importar por una semanas es que acción se compró o no, si no cuando va a salir Pandoro de tu casa...



te equivocas de cabo a rabo , gacela en pepitoria 

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 17:35 ----------

bueno nene se va a dormir la mona :ouch: 

mañana cerraremos el dichoso gap :rolleye:


----------



## Misterio (10 Abr 2014)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Mañana es el último día para mojar con los dividendos de SAN (como de costumbre, a 0,60 merkels por acción).



Más bien 0,15 bruto.


----------



## muertoviviente (10 Abr 2014)

Misterio dijo:


> Más bien 0,15 bruto.



no es bruto , es especial ::


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Parece que hay buenos datos de empleo usano asinque ahora premarket en rojo...



sino te importa podrías volver a poner a empresa de semiconductores que te gustaba es que no encuentro el ticket ¿MANH?

gracias


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sino-draghi-start-it-up-150.html#post11364163

11.15h de la mañana:



ane agurain dijo:


> en el ibex tenemos 4 máximos en 4 días diferentes (intrahorarios) que nos marcan un canal jatista de momento
> 
> *10326 de minimos *de la semana pasada incoming
> 
> ...







quiero mi premio de mínimos del día


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Abr 2014)

Pedazo subidita flanders de ayer

Ahora entra en acción Pandoro a certificar ojales


----------



## MattCoy (10 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sino-draghi-start-it-up-150.html#post11364163
> 
> 11.15h de la mañana:
> 
> ...



Enhorabuena, ahora a lo importante... la semana que viene, ¿largos?, ¿cortos, ¿larguicortos como el gato?

Por mojarme, yo voy corto desde hace unos dias, he enganchado casi toda esta bajada, y dependiendo de lo que vea el lunes pensaré en cerrarlos... ya que pienso que la semana que viene se presenta alcista

Edito para decir que soy gilipollas... me referia a mañana cuando digo el lunes, es que esto de que aqui sea festivo local mañana, me lia )


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> Enhorabuena, ahora a lo importante... la semana que viene, ¿largos?, ¿cortos, ¿larguicortos como el gato?
> 
> Por mojarme, yo voy corto desde hace unos dias, he enganchado casi toda esta bajada, y dependiendo de lo que vea el lunes pensaré en cerrarlos... ya que pienso que la semana que viene se presenta alcista
> 
> Edito para decir que soy gilipollas... me referia a mañana cuando digo el lunes, es que esto de que aqui sea festivo local mañana, me lia )



ni puta idea, a la noche miro 
de momento USA cae un 0,5% MÁS que al cierre apañó.


----------



## MattCoy (10 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ni puta idea
> de momento USA cae un 0,5% MÁS que al cierre apañó.



Entonces estamos mas o menos igual...


----------



## Robopoli (10 Abr 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> sino te importa podrías volver a poner a empresa de semiconductores que te gustaba es que no encuentro el ticket ¿MANH?
> 
> gracias



Hmmmmm no. Puede que sea Ambarella o Himax?? MANH es software.


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Abr 2014)

USA jugando a culo prisionero

Pero prisionero hasta los 1800, y más allá...


----------



## Durmiente (10 Abr 2014)

Veremos a ver si el sp aguanta el 1840 (como el otro día...)

Esta vez parece que no va a aguantar.... se girará más abajo.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (10 Abr 2014)

Deoleo acepta la propuesta de CVC


El consejo de administración de Deoleo acaba de aceptar la propuesta de CVC para entrar en el capital con una inyección de 150 millones y un crédito de 470 millones de euros. Caixa, Unicaja, Kutxa y Hojiblanca se quedan en el accionariado con un 30% y garantizan la españolidad. Bankia y BMN venden en cambio su paquete.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

El consejo de administración de Deoleo acaba de aceptar la propuesta de CVC para entrar en el capital con una inyección de 150 millones y un crédito de 470 millones de euros. *Caixa, Unicaja, Kutxa y Hojiblanca se quedan en el accionariado con un 30% y garantizan la españolidad.* Bankia y BMN venden en cambio su paquete.


mañana subidon!!


----------



## vmmp29 (10 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hmmmmm no. Puede que sea Ambarella o Himax?? MANH es software.



es Himax
gracias..


----------



## amago45 (10 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> mañana subidon!!



... pero la empresa vale €0.38 por acción ... ... ... ienso:ienso:ienso:

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 19:23 ----------

PRISA ha encargado a Credit Suisse la colocación privada entre inversores cualificados de un paquete de 15 millones de acciones de Mediaset España representativas del 3,69% de su capital social, según ha informado la entidad a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).

A los actuales precios de mercado, este paquete de 15 millones de acciones de Mediaset España tienen un valor de unos 126 millones de euros. Los títulos del grupo audiovisual cerraron hoy en Bolsa a 8,401 euros, tras liderar las subidas del Ibex 35 con un repunte del 1,73%.

Prisa posee una participación del 17,3% en Mediaset España. La colocación se llevará a cabo mediante un procedimiento conocido como 'colocación acelerada' o 'accelerated bookbuilt offer' y está previsto que tenga una duración no superior a un día.

Durante este periodo, Credit Suisse desarrollará actividades de difusión y promoción de la colocación con el fin de obtener indicaciones de interés o propuestas de adquisición de las acciones por parte de potenciales inversores.

Una vez finalizado el proceso de colocación, Credit Suisse hará público el resultado de la misma mediante la remisión del oportuno hecho relevante


----------



## mpbk (10 Abr 2014)

como empuja el dax a la baja.......ayer sali en max...y cortitos buenos...


----------



## paulistano (10 Abr 2014)

Parece que hay guano...mañana viernes de los güenos


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (10 Abr 2014)

Posible explicación de la caída de EZE:

Ezentis ve empañarse su ampliación por los problemas derivados de Vértice 360 - Noticias de Mercados
Ezentis rechaza la oferta del fondo Red Apple para 'salvar' Vértice - elEconomista.es
http://www.blogscapitalbolsa.com/ar...s_correcciones_son_para_tomar_posiciones.html

Ahora la duda es si por esto caía y con la noticia deja de caer... o si mañana caerá más aún después de esto.


----------



## Topongo (10 Abr 2014)

@... sigues viendo los 3 , x en zeltia con la de guano que puede caer en general salvo alguna noticia relevante y volver al lateral 2,4-2,7 no?
Ya no se si quedarme y bajar stop o k cojones hacer... ahora en el 58 pero 48 igual es mas segurola.
Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mpbk (10 Abr 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> Deoleo acepta la propuesta de CVC
> 
> 
> El consejo de administración de Deoleo acaba de aceptar la propuesta de CVC para entrar en el capital con una inyección de 150 millones y un crédito de 470 millones de euros. Caixa, Unicaja, Kutxa y Hojiblanca se quedan en el accionariado con un 30% y garantizan la españolidad. Bankia y BMN venden en cambio su paquete.



a ver si la suben a 0.6 y dejan de hacer el imbecil.


----------



## jopitxujo (10 Abr 2014)

En el SP sería este un buen punto para largos, el stop-soporte está cerca pero cualquiera se atreve cuando cae un 1,5% y el Vix con un +10%.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> ... pero la empresa vale €0.38 por acción ... ... ... ienso:ienso:ienso:





Con la deuda actual, sin refinanciar.....

Ahora hay inyección. 

Si entra un fondo es para hacer competitiva la empresa y vender en x años con beneficio. Yo solo quiero que supere el 0,47, me quedo a largo y que no haya OPA de algún hijoputa antes de 2-3 años

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 12:25 ----------

nota, nasdaq biotecnologico -5%


IBB: Summary for iShares Nasdaq Biotechnology In- Yahoo! Finance

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 12:46 ----------

ojo ojo. aqui dicen que opa al 100%

economia.elpais.com/economia/2014/04/10/actualidad/1397150560_334233.html

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 12:49 ----------

Así las cosas, lo más
probable es que haya una parte
importante de los accionistas
minoritarios que opte por no vender,
por lo que la compañía podría seguir
cotizando en bolsa.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Con la deuda actual, sin refinanciar.....
> 
> Ahora hay inyección.
> 
> ...





mpbk dijo:


> a ver si la suben a 0.6 y dejan de hacer el imbecil.




Deoleo registra un beneficio neto de 3,6 millones de euros en el 
primer trimestre de 2014 

• El EBITDA es de 19,6 millones de €, un 29,6% más; y el margen de 
EBITDA/ventas del trimestre alcanza una cifra récord del 11,5%. 

• Todas las áreas de negocio mejoran con respecto al primer trimestre de 2013. 

• La deuda financiera neta sube en 33 millones de euros por el aumento del 
capital circulante para abordar la compra de materia prima, pero se reduce en 
91 millones respecto al mismo periodo del año anterior.


Veremos que pasa en unas horas, la opa es por el 100% pero no de exclusión, nadie te obliga a vender a 0,38


----------



## iconomía (10 Abr 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Veremos a ver si el sp aguanta el 1840 (como el otro día...)
> 
> Esta vez parece que no va a aguantar.... se girará más abajo.



Puede estar en lo cierto, parece que huele a guano de buitre.


----------



## ApoloCreed (10 Abr 2014)

Y digo yo que al cagarro de la anarrosa no podian bajarle la calificacion todas las agencias el mismo dia y que se de la gran hostia de golpe? Porque lo de las caiditas diarias ya huele...


----------



## paulistano (10 Abr 2014)

Mañana a malvender todo o que????


Ya empezamos con el canguelo gaceleril...jeje


----------



## Pepitoria (10 Abr 2014)

Menuda bajadita

Directa a la cartera de los flandercitos


----------



## mpbk (10 Abr 2014)

jajaja buuum usa......

le meto el profit 100 pips abajo..

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 21:14 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Mañana a malvender todo o que????
> 
> 
> Ya empezamos con el canguelo gaceleril...jeje



ehhhehhhehhhehhh:bla::bla::abajo::abajo:::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Abr 2014)

Otra sobre deoleo:

Hojiblanca rompe el bloque español de Deoleo: vende y estudia acciones legales


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Deoleo registra un beneficio neto de 3,6 millones de euros en el
> primer trimestre de 2014
> 
> • El EBITDA es de 19,6 millones de €, un 29,6% más; y el margen de
> ...






eh eh eh

que antes hay una AMPLIACION de capital....

y luego, en un tiempo el 30%


y luego a por el 100%


de todas formas con ese Bº tiene que subir, y la deuda aumenta porque ha comprado aceituna ahora, luego se rebaja....




esto es un expolio, el negocio es muy rentable, y se quita deuda sola. es una estafa regalar esta empresas a los fondos.


----------



## Durmiente (10 Abr 2014)

Horrible la pérdida de 1840 en sp.

Mañana gap a la baja de bueno.

Y ya empezaremos con los mantras... "yo, voy a largo....".

Si no recupera un poco el sp... malo, malo.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

El precio objetivo de Deoleo se sitúa por encima de los 0,38 de la opa - elEconomista.es


Además, dos (BBVA y BPI) de los diez bancos de análisis que siguen a Deoleo fijan su precio objetivo por encima de los 0,43; siendo BPI el más optimista, al situarlo en 0,55 euros por acción. Con la valoración del banco luso, el título aún tendría un potencial alcista del 28% para los próximos doce meses.

Leer más: El precio objetivo de Deoleo se sitúa por encima de los 0,38 de la opa - elEconomista.es El precio objetivo de Deoleo se sitúa por encima de los 0,38 de la opa - elEconomista.es


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (10 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> El precio objetivo de Deoleo se sitúa por encima de los 0,38 de la opa - elEconomista.es
> 
> 
> Además, dos (BBVA y BPI) de los diez bancos de análisis que siguen a Deoleo fijan su precio objetivo por encima de los 0,43; siendo BPI el más optimista, al situarlo en 0,55 euros por acción. Con la valoración del banco luso, el título aún tendría un potencial alcista del 28% para los próximos doce meses.
> ...



Ane, esto va por fasciculos y mientras la opa no sea de exclusión hay partido.


Dcoop, la antigua Hojiblanca, podría vender su 9,96% de Deoleo a CVC. Fuentes de la cooperativa aseguran elEconomista.es que habían alcanzado un principio de acuerdo para comprar la participación de Bankia en un pacto que suponía descartar la oferta CVC que hoy ha sido aceptada por el consejo de la aceitera. Así las cosas, Dcoop planea ahora vender su participación y posibles medidas legales contra las entidades nacionalizadas para exigir los 55 millones de euros que invirtió, que equivalen a 0,50 euros por título de la empresa.

y lo mejor de todo esto que la empresa tiene un 40% de free float, como los peques no vendan ya me dirás...


----------



## alimon (10 Abr 2014)

Hostión de los buenos es USA, que nos va a llevar directos sin paradas a los 10150, y veremos si ahi aguantamos el chiringuito, y puede ser zona de compras.

Sino, pues igual nos vamos a los 9400, pero me parecería una corrección exagerada en estos momentos.


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2014)

La vela diaria de hoy del SP es terrible.

Apuesto por giro de mercado, a la baja, y un amplio recorrido hasta los 1740 - 1760.

La clave está en un cierre por debajo de 1834.


----------



## Topongo (10 Abr 2014)

Falcon crest en deoleo
shurpaulistano que coño vamos a hacer con las sabadelles... aseguramos 5 o k ase.
Zeltia tiene pinta de trap y pondre stops conservadores a mis fer ena ibe y san .. the winter might be coming...

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jaialro (10 Abr 2014)

Esta vez no me pilla.Viene un mercado bajista.Los 3 meses de este año han sido para percutir gacelas distribuyendo poquito a poco.


----------



## torrefacto (10 Abr 2014)

jaialro dijo:


> Esta vez no me pilla.Viene un mercado bajista.Los 3 meses de este año han sido para percutir gacelas distribuyendo poquito a poco.



en que te basas para saber que hay un cambio de tendencia ??


----------



## mpbk (10 Abr 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Hostión de los buenos es USA, que nos va a llevar directos sin paradas a los 10150, y veremos si ahi aguantamos el chiringuito, y puede ser zona de compras.
> 
> Sino, pues igual nos vamos a los 9400, pero me parecería una corrección exagerada en estos momentos.



calmaros un poco guanistas.......si baja aprovechad para acumular.

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 21:52 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> subidon usaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> 
> hchi..y cierro ya.:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:



avisé.

:XX::XX:


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

BolsaCanaria .info | Dónde comprar Iberdrola


----------



## alimon (10 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> calmaros un poco guanistas.......si baja aprovechad para acumular.
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 21:52 ----------
> 
> ...





No, si en ello estoy, el problema va a ser tener liquidez,porque estoy en todos los putos fregaos:

COL y su AK anunciada hoy

AMP y su AK anunciada ayer

EZE y su movida con VER

NTC y NAT y sus movidas entre ellas

BIO y su volumen de mierda

UBS y su centimeo



Lo único medio serio que llevo en cartera ahora mismo son MTS, GAM y MDF, asi que con eso te digo todo.


Mañana me van a poner el culo que riete tu de la bandera de japón. Y solo COL y BIO de los chicharros los llevo en verde(muy en verde la verdad),el resto ya en rojo (EZE y AMP muy rojos), las UBS están ahi, de vida contemplativa, consumiendo gastos de custodia, porque ganar ganar ni pa una cena en un chiringuito.


PD. Ane,dame ánimos con alguna de estas, coño.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

creo que aún nos queda, pero no se cuándo

---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 14:01 ----------




alimon dijo:


> No, si en ello estoy, el problema va a ser tener liquidez,porque estoy en todos los putos fregaos:
> 
> COL y su AK anunciada hoy
> 
> ...





Yo mañana igual compro BIO, vamos a ver si puede ser en 0,725-0,73

si los pierde a cerrar gap


----------



## Topongo (10 Abr 2014)

Menos mal que humor nos sobra en el hilo...
Porque aqui cada uno tenemos la nuestra

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## alimon (10 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> creo que aún nos queda, pero no se cuándo
> 
> ---------- Post added 10-abr-2014 at 14:01 ----------
> 
> ...



Pinta horrible,no,lo siguiente del Nasdaq.

Es que ni tirar lineas hace falta, espero que se descorrelacione un poco mas del resto de índices o nos va a fundir.

El SP aun tiene margen para no estropear la figura.


----------



## mpbk (10 Abr 2014)

alimon dijo:


> No, si en ello estoy, el problema va a ser tener liquidez,porque estoy en todos los putos fregaos:
> 
> COL y su AK anunciada hoy
> 
> ...



joder cuantos chicharros......yo gamesa vendi a 9, asi que cuidado..que cuando yo vendo algo es por algo.

y de chicharretes estoy en ence y a3media.

mts llevo un buen paquete rumbo a 14.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Pinta horrible,no,lo siguiente del Nasdaq.
> 
> Es que ni tirar lineas hace falta, espero que se descorrelacione un poco mas del resto de índices o nos va a fundir.
> 
> El SP aun tiene margen para no estropear la figura.



los 3960 deben parar la sangría sí o sí, al menos para rebotar


----------



## alimon (10 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> joder cuantos chicharros......yo gamesa vendi a 9, asi que cuidado..que cuando yo vendo algo es por algo.
> 
> y de chicharretes estoy en ence y a3media.
> 
> mts llevo un buen paquete rumbo a 14.





Coño,pensaba que la norma era que cuando vendías era justo cuando empezaba a subir 

Hombre mi idea era vender en 9 también, pero no ha llegado. Luego me quedé con vender en 8,45 y tampoco.En fin las llevo en 7,75 y le dejaré el SL en 7,65, aunque visto como vamos a salir mañana, no lo voy a dejar puesto.


De resto de chicharros, es como la farlopa, empiezas con uno pequeñito, y luego ya no puedes parar. (que conste que aparte de ron, no tomo nada mas)

Mañana, me saldre de COL (las llevo desde 1€), me tenía que haber salido hoy, al ver la vela de vuelta que estaba dejando. y de AMP como pueda también.

El resto, pandoró dirá.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

Ahora voy aponer el SP según la carta de San Malaquías a los bertokos:

Me parece una posibilidad muy interesante, por meses y ciclos, y las ondas 1-3-5 más larga


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ahora voy aponer el SP según la carta de San Malaquías a los bertokos:
> 
> Me parece una posibilidad muy interesante, por meses y ciclos, y las ondas 1-3-5 más larga



No me extrañaría pero la clave del ciclo están en los 1740 más o menos.

El mercado quiere sangre ..... ya de una puta vez.

Lo presiento.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

El índice VIX repunta un 17% hasta 16,17 (mayor subida diaria desde enero)
EE.UU.: la de hoy podría ser peor sesión del Nasdaq desde noviembre de 2011


----------



## sr.anus (10 Abr 2014)

joder la que me perdi. manana van a dar una oportunidad de salirse solo con rozaduras. solo una despues fuego
.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

CVC vende todos sus restaurantes en Espa?a para comprar Deoleo
El fondo de riesgo británico, con más de 300 locales Burger King, Foster's y Domino's Pizza, intenta ganar liquidez para hacerse con el primer fabricante de aceite de oliva del mundo

Al fondo británico CVC Capital Partners se le indigestaron los restaurantes. En 2003 compró el Grupo Zena a la familia Bravo, que trajo a España la franquicia de Burger King en los años setenta, pero sus ansias desaforadas por expandir el negocio y exprimir la rentabilidad al máximo han llevado a números rojos a la mayoría de su cadenas de restaurantes. CVC quiere dejar ahora el abollado negocio de la restauración, donde cuenta con marcas como Foster’s Hollywood, Burger King, y Domino’s Pizza, para hacerse con Deoleo, el primer productor mundial de aceite de oliva.

CVC ha llegado a un preacuerdo para la venta de Grupo Zena y ha ordenado una reestructuración como parte de la negociación en el proceso de venta, según explican fuentes cercanas a la compañía. La empresa ha sustituido por completo el departamento de expansión, punto neurálgico de un fondo cuyo negocio se basa en el rápido engorde y venta de las empresas que adquiere.

Jaime Sáez, director de expansión, ha sido despedido y con él prácticamente todo su equipo. También ha habido despidos en el departamento de compras. El proceso de reestructuración comienza a extenderse a todas las áreas de la compañía.

Contactos con Polonia

CVC ha mantenido contactos con el grupo polaco Amrest, que en 2011 adquirió la exitosa cadena de restaurantes La Tagliatella, aunque no se ha desvelado si finalmente cerrará acuerdo con la corporación, según explican fuentes próximas a la negociación.

De concretarse, la operación serviría para que CVC obtenga más de la mitad del capital que necesita para hacerse con la compra de Deoleo: unos 250 millones de euros. La aceitera está valorada por 439 millones de euros, de acuerdo con la mejor oferta de la puja (0,38 euros por acción) que presentó CVC.

El fondo británico no ha querido responder a las llamadas de este medio.

El engorde

CVC controla, a través de Grupo Zena, más de 300 restaurantes en España. En los 11 años de gestión, ha ejecutado una expansión sin precedentes y ha duplicado la facturación del grupo.

Su marca estrella, Foster’s Hollywood, ha pasado de 60 a 190 establecimientos pero, después de la apertura en casi todas las provincias, se enfrenta al malestar de sus franquiciados. Algunos de ellos se quejan de una expansión sin control que ha llevado a los restaurantes a competir por los mismos clientes y exigen a la compañía la reducción de los cánones y el fin de las promociones agresivas que merman la rentabilidad de los franquiciados a favor del grupo.

Cierres y ERE

Además de los 60 restaurantes de Burger King (que gestiona como franquiciado) y de Domino’s Pizza, que da beneficios pero que se encuentra a años luz de su competidor Telepizza, la mayor parte de las cadenas de restaurantes es deficitaria y afronta grandes dificultades.

La franquicia Cañas y Tapas ha pasado de 80 a 15 locales en los últimos años. Las cafeterías Nostrus ejecutaron un ERE que afectó a 425 personas hace dos años y La Vaca Argentina, que Grupo Zena gestiona directamente, arrastra pérdidas año tras año.


----------



## mpbk (10 Abr 2014)

ane no tienes ni idea de bolsa.

no ha bajado nada hoy la bolsa, y el 95% de empresas usa tienen que bajar un 80% para dejar de ganar, con lo que han subido estos años.--

corrección como mucho y parriba.


----------



## paulistano (10 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> joder la que me perdi. manana van a dar una oportunidad de salirse solo con rozaduras. solo una despues fuego
> .



Yo me saldré de Eurona con pérdidas:ouch:

Y Sabadell las llevo desde un 2,15 con 3cnt por el camino vía dividendo.

Probablemente las deje ahí salvo catástrofe en la que baje de 2,208:


----------



## mpbk (10 Abr 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Coño,pensaba que la norma era que cuando vendías era justo cuando empezaba a subir
> 
> Hombre mi idea era vender en 9 también, pero no ha llegado. Luego me quedé con vender en 8,45 y tampoco.En fin las llevo en 7,75 y le dejaré el SL en 7,65, aunque visto como vamos a salir mañana, no lo voy a dejar puesto.
> 
> ...



empieza a subir cuando compro o cierro cortos, y empieza a bajar cuando vendo o abro cortos, a bacilar a tu gato, 

me pasa por contestar....:´´´(


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (10 Abr 2014)

La verdad que la ostia de usa hoy......da vértigo.
Y mañana viernes chavaleeessss

Pero hay algún hecho relevante, más lejos de lo infladísimo que está todo, que se pueda correlacionar con el guano tan bruto de hoy?


----------



## bertok (10 Abr 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> La verdad que la ostia de usa hoy......da vértigo.
> Y mañana viernes chavaleeessss
> 
> Pero hay algún hecho relevante, más lejos de lo infladísimo que está todo, que se pueda correlacionar con el guano tan bruto de hoy?



Las ventas intensas pero controladas son para reventar SL

Las ventas masivas son por miedo.

Hoy ha habido de ambas.

El SP está sobre el soporte.


----------



## creative (10 Abr 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Horrible la pérdida de 1840 en sp.
> 
> Mañana gap a la baja de bueno.
> 
> ...



Toca dejar los 10.000 si o si, pero creo que ascensor lo dejara en los 9.500.

La verdad es que hay valores que han subido sin mucho fundameto y les toca un buen GUANO.

Un ejemplo son las renovables,que llevan una revalorizacion de 70% fersa solaria, abengoa gamesa ect....


Por otra parte otros valores por ejemplo MDF va a aguantar bien creo que tiene un buen suelo en los 4,80 o incluso.

Es mi hulmide opinión.


----------



## Robopoli (10 Abr 2014)

Mañana es día de estudio para ver opciones de recompra y no voy a poder dedicar tiempo


----------



## LOLO08 (10 Abr 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> En la barrida de hoy de GOWEX si se repite lo mismo, acontecido el 5 de enero de este año, sería para ver nuevas subidas.
> 
> Pd: si no es así me como unos tochitos ricos



::::::::

Ane.. te tiras unas lineas de las tuyas a las gowex??

grace


----------



## LÁNGARO (10 Abr 2014)

yo puse una orden de neuron por el 50% a 3.62 a primera hora de la mañana, ya que con eso le sacaba un 1% de plusvis y tenia pensado recomprar mas tarde.... pero se me olvido quitar la orden y se me ha ejecutado al final del dia, no creía que fuera a subir, al igual que eurona me mosquea mucho estas subidas de ultima hora.

eurona la mantendré hasta los 6 euros y el 50% de neuron que me queda, a ver como abren mañana. Igual me meto en deoleo. A mi me da la impresión que mañana acojonaran con un buen gap a la baja lo mantendrán un tiempo y cuando la gente se empiece a posicionar corto y ventas con perdidas.... chupinazo para arriba.

Por suerte mañana me voy al lago de Sanabria a la 1:30 y no podre ver lo que pasa.... así no sufro


también me planteo la posibilidad de entrar en gowex, por cierto hoy me he ido fijando en Madrid y esta el logo de gowex por todas partes....


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

mañana? igual los 10.100 aprox de mínimo intrasesión me dan un par de rayas (abanico), que es la que más me gusta porque coincide con el 61,80 de la subidita esta.

siendo la más negativa 10.050 y la más positiva 10.180 (arcos)

y la esta de pushback para 10.220, pero no la veo porque no cerramos gap. a ver a ver.


----------



## Chila (10 Abr 2014)

Yo de chichaaros tengo imtech y aci.
Y en plan loteria....si sale un x5 guay y si no 4 duros son.
El resto ibe, mts, mdf y bme. Suben un pedo pero suelen ser guanoresistentes.


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

hoy por hoy, gowex no me mola nada, pero nada. Eso a MÍ, por lo que veo, macd descendente y manos fuera

hasta la pueden meter -10% mañana, o no, pero puede.


----------



## Chila (10 Abr 2014)

Gowex da miedo...cada uno lo quiera, pero toca correccion en el mab, y mas tirando el nasdaq hacia abajo.


----------



## Galifrey (10 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hoy por hoy, gowex no me mola nada, pero nada. Eso a MÍ, por lo que veo, macd descendente y manos fuera
> 
> hasta la pueden meter -10% mañana, o no, pero puede.




Me temo que carbures lo debes ver más o menos igual, ¿no? (al final no me ha saltado el stop y sigo dentro)


----------



## creative (10 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Yo de chichaaros tengo imtech y aci.
> Y en plan loteria....si sale un x5 guay y si no 4 duros son.
> El resto ibe, mts, mdf y bme. Suben un pedo pero suelen ser guanoresistentes.



De MDF voy con 2,300 papeles, estoy esperando la noticia de 700 millones en Panamá, de si vegasol deja de vender papeles y de que vuelva el dividendo 0,10 € o si retiran la autocartera y que no llega nada...


----------



## ane agurain (10 Abr 2014)

nota grifols:

fábula del campesino chino


----------



## sr.anus (11 Abr 2014)

largos ahora en el nasdaq, stop y a dormir, a ver si mañana me levanto solo o con pandoro al lado


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

La bolsa por Carlos María: Telefónica, hasta aquí llegó.
La bolsa por Carlos María: En los índices anda el juego.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Abr 2014)

El MSI de Morningstar compra hoy Blackrock (BLK) para su cartera más agresiva dándole una valoración objetiva de $340 (hoy está en 296)
La verdad es que los fundamentales no van mal aunque lleva algún tiempo lateral.
Me lo pensaré para mañana...


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> El MSI de Morningstar compra hoy Blackrock (BLK) para su cartera más agresiva dándole una valoración objetiva de $340 (hoy está en 296)
> La verdad es que los fundamentales no van mal aunque lleva algún tiempo lateral.
> Me lo pensaré para mañana...



Cuanto pagas por este servicio y que exito tiene?


----------



## amago45 (11 Abr 2014)

Buenos días
Nikkei por debajo de los 14.000
Atentos hoy a OLE y AMP ... a lo mejor parte del dinero que salga de los blue chips se puede ir a los chicharretes ... ... ... ... wishful thinking

... perdón por llamar chicharro a OLE, empresa patria donde las haya ... 8:8:8:


----------



## pecata minuta (11 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos días
> Nikkei por debajo de los 14.000
> Atentos hoy a OLE y AMP ... a lo mejor parte del dinero que salga de los blue chips se puede ir a los chicharretes ... ... ... ... wishful thinking
> 
> ... perdón por llamar chicharro a OLE, empresa patria donde las haya ... 8:8:8:



Y Prisa... otra empresa patria.


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (11 Abr 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> ::::::::
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Le acompaño en el :: de Gowex, no vaya a acaparar ustec todo el pandorismo.

A ver que oportunidades de salida tenemos y a otra cosa (o a la trinchera).


----------



## Topongo (11 Abr 2014)

O zeltia I+D patrio ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos días
> Nikkei por debajo de los 14.000
> Atentos hoy a OLE y AMP ... a lo mejor parte del dinero que salga de los blue chips se puede ir a los chicharretes ... ... ... ... wishful thinking
> 
> ... perdón por llamar chicharro a OLE, empresa patria donde las haya ... 8:8:8:











pecata minuta dijo:


> Y Prisa... otra empresa patria.



El ibex a 17k y todos contentos


----------



## amago45 (11 Abr 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Y Prisa... otra empresa patria.



correcto, se me pasó, si, ayer PRS vendió un buén trozo de Mediaset ... así que también atentos a estos dos ... :o:o:o


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (11 Abr 2014)

Buenos días, por decir algo...


----------



## Robopoli (11 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Cuanto pagas por este servicio y que exito tiene?



Échale un ojo:
Morningstar StockInvestor Home Page
Tienen dos carteras y este año no van todo lo bien que suelen. De hecho les está yendo bastante mejor con la cartera conservadora que con la más agresiva.
Son sólo empresas que cotizan en USA pero no son sólo empresas americanas.


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Abr 2014)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Mirad lo que me ha regalado una japonesa esta noche.





Nos van a fastidiar, parece que han adelantado el "sell in may"

---------- Post added 11-abr-2014 at 08:24 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Las ventas intensas pero controladas son para reventar SL
> 
> Las ventas masivas son por miedo.
> 
> ...



Y los "valientes" se aprovechan del pánico :fiufiu:

Pero cualquiera se arriesga .... con el buen tiempo que hace, a comer torrijas a una terracita y ver bikinis.


----------



## Tono (11 Abr 2014)

Buenos días.

Lo futuros están recuperando. 

Me parece que hoy como mucho habrá una llovizna de guano mañanera y luego, con suerte, cerraremos en verde la semana. De cualquier manera quedarse en torno a los 10300 no estaría mal.

Ayer los leoncios hicieron una limpieza de bajos a fondo, no creo que queden ya muchos SL para reventar. La caída de ayer del IBEX fue sobre todo debida a Iberdrola, 2000M de volumen y un 3,5% de caída en uno de los blue chips pesa mucho. Los demás acompañaron solidariamente y aprovecharon la coyuntura para un buen despioje.:ouch:


----------



## sr.anus (11 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Lo futuros están recuperando.
> 
> ...



Estoy contigo tono, de hecho desde las 08:00 estoy largo en el dax (con poca carga por si acaso), despues del arranque a la 09:00 en el churribex tendremos una leve recuperacion, lo que pase despues totalmente desconocido
Hay que ejecutar sl sin miramientos que en una de estas me hago hamijo de pandoro y no me suelta en todo el mes
Entrastes al final en ibe, tono? aunque a estos niveles da miedo agregar posis a la cartera de largo plazo, me gustaria que ibe estuviera junto a unas enagases, san, tef y bme que van ya para los nietos....


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2014)

Mientras el SP no reviente los niveles actuales no hay mucho peligro.

Se prevé bastante volatilidad por la mañana europea.


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Abr 2014)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Mirad lo que me ha regalado una japonesa esta noche.



creo que es coreana....


----------



## Durmiente (11 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Lo futuros están recuperando.
> 
> ...



No estoy seguro del todo. 

Parece que el SP está en soportes y que ahí es, en realidad, donde se va a decidir la cosa. 

Esperemos que lleves razón y sea un despioje. Segñun eso, la semana que viene tendría que recuperar un poco.... pero no sé, no sé....


----------



## Robopoli (11 Abr 2014)

¿Alguien va a aprovechar hoy para ir de rebajas? Lo bueno de estas cosas es que al final se acaba comprando más barato y con más cabeza. En un par de semanas prácticamente empezarán a dar resultados muchas empresas y ahí creo que es donde se va a separar el grano de la paja así que prudencia con valores complicados o con escasa proyección de crecimiento porque ahí sí que puede haber sodomización masiva y para una buena temporada.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

los gringos se están pasando de subnormales , bueno ahora si preparidos para el cierre del gap , cargad largos con tres cojones en cuanto esto suceda 

recordad el guano desde los 10700 es solo una pullback al triangulo :Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Lo futuros están recuperando.
> 
> ...



por esto

Draghi reitera que el BCE está listo para un alivio monetario

---------- Post added 11-abr-2014 at 00:49 ----------

mediaset suspendida


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

pullback despiojador y luego la subida hacia el objetivo alcista final , el máximo de la cabeza de un supuesto HCH


----------



## Tono (11 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Estoy contigo tono, de hecho desde las 08:00 estoy largo en el dax (con poca carga por si acaso), despues del arranque a la 09:00 en el churribex tendremos una leve recuperacion, lo que pase despues totalmente desconocido
> Hay que ejecutar sl sin miramientos que en una de estas me hago hamijo de pandoro y no me suelta en todo el mes
> Entrastes al final en ibe, tono? aunque a estos niveles da miedo agregar posis a la cartera de largo plazo, me gustaria que ibe estuviera junto a unas enagases, san, tef y bme que van ya para los nietos....



Sí, al final entré en IBER con la misma carga que tenía antes de salir la semana pasada, quedándome con 27 céntimos de plusvis por acción. Si vuelve a subir me habrá salido redonda la jugada.

Los futuros ahora vuelven a estar jodidamente coloraos.


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Abr 2014)

Preparado el botón de compra en IBE....tengo orden en 4,70.

Tengo unas cuantas deoleos...compradas ayer por la mañana.ienso::fiufiu:

Gap de apertura se prepara en un -0,6%, -0,7%


----------



## sr.anus (11 Abr 2014)

al final me comere mis palabras, pero hoy si no perdemos los 10190, terminamos verde

(si, estrategia jatuna, si no subimos es que bajamos y viceversa)


----------



## Durmiente (11 Abr 2014)

Supongo que habrá gap a la baja en el IBEX


----------



## sr.anus (11 Abr 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Supongo que habrá gap a la baja en el IBEX



al menos 20-25 puntos:ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

es el momento de cargar largos , mente fría y palo duro :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Preparado el botón de compra en IBE....tengo orden en 4,70.
> 
> Tengo unas cuantas deoleos...compradas ayer por la mañana.ienso::fiufiu:
> 
> Gap de apertura se prepara en un -0,6%, -0,7%



esa orden la tienes tú y yo, luego es evidente que muchos más...

luego la dejan por arriba para no entrar o la tiran más los días siguientes ::


----------



## sr.anus (11 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es el momento de cargar largos , mente fría y palo duro :Baile:



jato si luego te pandorean no desaparezcas )))


----------



## Durmiente (11 Abr 2014)

Esto ha empezado mucho peor de lo que yo pensaba.

Suerte a todos....


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

piramidamos con mas largos a la saca :Baile:


----------



## amago45 (11 Abr 2014)

OLE parece que se va a los 0.38
AMP a 0.15 ... :vomito::vomito::vomito:

AMS me hace ojitos ... ... :o:o:o


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> jato si luego te pandorean no desaparezcas )))



respeta mis costumbres , también soy persona :o


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

imtech para abajo


como deoleo se ponga a 0,38 compro con lo gordo


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

aun no hemos cerrado el gap 10200 , creo que primero vamos a cerrar el gap de hoy ienso:

---------- Post added 11-abr-2014 at 09:12 ----------

que no cunda el pánico pezkeñines , es solo un pullback , el peponeo es inminente :baba:


----------



## LOLO08 (11 Abr 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Preparado el botón de compra en IBE....tengo orden en 4,70.
> 
> Tengo unas cuantas deoleos...compradas ayer por la mañana.ienso::fiufiu:
> 
> Gap de apertura se prepara en un -0,6%, -0,7%



::::::::


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aun no hemos cerrado el gap 10200 , creo que primero vamos a cerrar el gap de hoy ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-abr-2014 at 09:12 ----------
> 
> que no cunda el pánico pezkeñines , es solo un pullback , el peponeo es inminente :baba:



10.227 de mínimo, de momento, al push


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

preparidos para cargar cortos en cuanto cerremos el gap bajista de hoy , directos a por el gap 10200 

---------- Post added 11-abr-2014 at 09:17 ----------

no espero mas cerramos largos 10330 mas piramidacion en 10240 , cerramos en 10300 y abrimos cortos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

> Deoleo registró en el primer trimestre del año un beneficio neto (BDI) de 3,6 millones de euros, un 17,5% menos que en el mismo periodo del año anterior. Esta bajada responde fundamentalmente a la aplicación de una tasa fiscal cercana al 60% fruto de la actual estructura financiera del grupo, que concentra el gasto financiero en una sola región.
> 
> Esta situación cambiará cuando se culmine el proceso de reestructuración financiera en el que está inmersa la compañía.
> 
> ...




Espero que *ponzi *eche un ojo a fundamentales a ver si esto es un robo y venta de una empresa a los USA o no.
https://es.finance.yahoo.com/notici...-deoleo-ve-beneficiosa-064457129--sector.html

http://www.cnmv.es/portal/verDoc.axd?t={5765a7e8-f44a-4610-9480-cbe4baa4de08}
http://www.cnmv.es/portal/hr/verDoc.axd?t={11733f9d-9c0e-4926-8ad4-6a0c2c404d8d}


----------



## James Bond (11 Abr 2014)

Me esta tentando mucho entrar en Imtech a estos precios... ¿Hay riesgo real de quiebra?

Tengo el dedo apuntito de cargar ::

---------- Post added 11-abr-2014 at 07:34 ----------

Esas Iberdrolas cierran hoy en positivo, ayer hubo oportunidad de compra y a primera hora de hoy también, quien espere comprar a 4,7€...


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

10.330 GAP cerrado

Ahora vamos a ver la realidad, si gana la sangre de anoche o las palabras de Draghi de esta mañana






Por cierto, un gráfico de Deoleo, por si vale de algo


Spoiler


----------



## Topongo (11 Abr 2014)

Joder que asquito las zeltias, poco a poco sin grandes guanos pero para abajo dia a dia...
esperemos que cumpla y tire para arriba la semana que viene, por si acaso stop puesto.

---------- Post added 11-abr-2014 at 09:37 ----------

Eurona otra vez en la cifra mágica de 4,9 no la han dejado caer de ahí ni una sola vez en estos ultimos dias, no se si hoy podrá resitir, pero dan ganas de entrar en ese precio...


----------



## hombre-mosca (11 Abr 2014)

.........


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

ha cerrado y cae rápido. (40 puntos en 10 minutos)

DAX -0,9%


Tiene pìnta de día emocionante y vaivenes


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

se han quedado a 5 pipos de cerrar el gap 10336 ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> se han quedado a 5 pipos de cerrar el gap 10336 ienso:



el gap está cerrado intradía, carahuevo


----------



## TenienteDan (11 Abr 2014)

¿Aguantarán los soportes?

Si aguantan la semana que viene arriba. Si tiran de la cadena... esto se pude poner muy feo para bastante tiempo.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

vamos a por el 10200 :Baile:


----------



## Hannibal (11 Abr 2014)

Entro, abro la aplicación del churribex y me ha sentado mal el desayuno: entre -4 y -5%. :ouch:

Estáis seguros de que es barridita sin mas? ienso:

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

preparidos :no:


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Entro, abro la aplicación del churribex y me ha sentado mal el desayuno: entre -4 y -5%. :ouch:
> 
> Estáis seguros de que es barridita sin mas? ienso:
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk



lo mejor con el desayuno es tomar ladrillo:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...to-anima-a-comprar-pisos-valorar-riesgos.html




mediaset a escena -5%


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

calar bayonetas :no:


----------



## mpbk (11 Abr 2014)

stop mp ibex 10070 cfds.

estoy perdiendo la latenciaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

el DAX no ha cerrado el Gap como nosotros, y cae ya 1,3%


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (11 Abr 2014)

Guanos días
Eurona ha tocado los 4,8......

Y las NTC se van por el sumidero!!!

Que pena que las Deoleo no perforen los 0,40 ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (11 Abr 2014)

eurona ha cerrado el gap que tenia en 4.8, a ver si aguanta tira para arriba, tambien comentan que hoy presentaba resultados.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

cerramos cortos 10300 en 10250 abrimos largos :no:


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (11 Abr 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> eurona ha cerrado el gap que tenia en 4.8, a ver si aguanta tira para arriba, tambien comentan que hoy presentaba resultados.



Si presenta resultados y guanea antes de estos......yo creo que es bueno :rolleye: eso es que nos quieren torear


----------



## Durmiente (11 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el DAX no ha cerrado el Gap como nosotros, y cae ya 1,3%




No sé cómo interpretar eso....


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

alguien ve un doble suelo en 10.230 y que subamos desde aquí?



edito: el jato lo ha visto 


Natra +3% (con ntc cayendo bien)?? qué broma es esta? o es una trampa y luego cuidata la tira a 1,89?


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

si quieren cerrar el gap 10200 hoy , que lo hagan , al final es solo un pullback asin que nos dejamos de tonterías y cargamos to lo posible :Baile:

si no lo cierran hoy , rebotito y ya lo cerraran el martes o asi ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortos 10300 en 10250 abrimos largos :no:



te pones largo?


voy vendiendo todo ::


----------



## moisty70 (11 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> alguien ve un doble suelo en 10.230 y que subamos desde aquí?
> 
> 
> 
> Natra +3% (con ntc cayendo bien)?? qué broma es esta? o es una trampa y luego cuidata la tira a 1,89?




chicharreros o ke ase?


----------



## sr.anus (11 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> alguien ve un doble suelo en 10.230 y que subamos desde aquí?




creo que nos apoyaremos mas abajo, tiene mas intencion de ponerse a subir el dax que nosotros


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> te pones largo?
> 
> 
> voy vendiendo todo ::



una gacela debe hacer lo que una gacela debe hacer :S


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> creo que nos apoyaremos mas abajo, tiene mas intencion de ponerse a subir el dax que nosotros



También puede ser que no cerremos el Jat y rebotemos justo en la línea de directriz y push, y que cerremos en positivo y el dax cierre ese jat

o que lo cierre y luego USA nos tumbe ::
El día promete


----------



## sr.anus (11 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> También puede ser que no cerremos el Jat y rebotemos justo en la línea de directriz y push, y que cerremos en positivo y el dax cierre ese jat
> 
> o que lo cierre y luego USA nos tumbe ::
> El día promete



y yo posicionado largo en los dos indices ::







pro-mete el dia


----------



## mpbk (11 Abr 2014)

mamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

palmando a topeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

jajajaj quedan 100€ de bajada, otros 500€ que voy a perder.

a tope mamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> mamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> palmando a topeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> ...



rezale a san pandoro


----------



## Durmiente (11 Abr 2014)

Iba a decir que el 240 estaba aguantando un rato...

pero mejor me callo


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)




----------



## Algas (11 Abr 2014)

Guano a paladas :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

como son estas gacelillas que se asustan por media racion de guano


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

se ponen interesantes IAG.Mediaset.Amadeus.Catalana.


----------



## economistadebar (11 Abr 2014)

Me echaron juano en el colacao.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

cerrado gap :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrado gap :Baile:



pero entonces para qué te pones largo en 10.250?


----------



## atman (11 Abr 2014)

Si ya nos lo avisaba en Enero este gabacho...


----------



## Robopoli (11 Abr 2014)

Pues no es por ser asustaviejas pero como los usanos vengan en rojo si que vamos a ver guano premium del bueno a paladas. Dicho esto no tiene que ser necesariamente malo si han sido prudentes y tienen algo de caja para comprar en las rebajas.


----------



## mpbk (11 Abr 2014)

he dicho que quedan 100 pips de bajada ibex jajaja........ahora ya 79


mamaaaaaa ayudaaaaaaaaa...no le dejare bajar de ahi eh

---------- Post added 11-abr-2014 at 11:10 ----------

de 10110 no baja na.


----------



## sr.anus (11 Abr 2014)

jaja vision artistica o deseo del ibez


----------



## ... (11 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> he dicho que quedan 100 pips de bajada ibex jajaja........ahora ya 79
> 
> 
> mamaaaaaa ayudaaaaaaaaa...no le dejare bajar de ahi eh
> ...



*M*p*V*k, lo de 11.200 en mayo que tanto repetías como que ya no, no?


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pues no es por ser asustaviejas pero como los usanos vengan en rojo si que vamos a ver guano premium del bueno a paladas. Dicho esto no tiene que ser necesariamente malo si han sido prudentes y tienen algo de caja para comprar en las rebajas.



dax en 9300, si lo pierde no se ven soportes hasta 9.200 un -1.1% adicional


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

cargad largos pezkeñines


----------



## Topongo (11 Abr 2014)

Buff Eurona por el desagüe... mis condolencias, y como los resultados sean malos lo de carbures va a parecer broma, va al 1,7 en la que se valoró de cabeza.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> jaja vision artistica o deseo del ibez








vale, ahora yo te pongo la realidad a más largo ::








siendo viernes, con usa a plomo, no toco nada hasta ver los 10100 por lo menos


----------



## mpbk (11 Abr 2014)

... dijo:


> *M*p*V*k, lo de 11.200 en mayo que tanto repetías como que ya no, no?



si no pierde 10110 no problem, 

el hijo puta se giró después de hacer amago...

hará corrección de onda para marchar hasta 11200, espero que no se tire todo el 2014:Baile:.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2014)




----------



## sr.anus (11 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> vale, ahora yo te pongo la realidad a más largo ::



se podrian cumplir los dos, primero 10400 para coger fuerza y coger carne fresca para seguir la bajada


----------



## mpbk (11 Abr 2014)

... dijo:


> *M*p*V*k, lo de 11.200 en mayo que tanto repetías como que ya no, no?



por cierto,. 11200-11500 son resistencia, pero el ibex se va a 20000 en unos años.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


>



tu debes estar igual que los gremlins


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2014)

Is coming


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

lo que es coming es un peponazo brutal :Baile:

MV no da puntada sin hilo


----------



## James Bond (11 Abr 2014)

Mediaset me la esta poniendo morcillona... Estoy por entrar con to lo gordo


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> se podrian cumplir los dos, primero 10400 para coger fuerza y coger carne fresca para seguir la bajada



pues algo similar a lo que han hecho en USA siendo un poco hijoputa y rebuscando 3 pies al jato


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

cargad largos ratitas , nos vamos al objetivo alcista final los 11,5k :baba:


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Mediaset me la esta poniendo morcillona... Estoy por entrar con to lo gordo



Yo también, pero me he tomado una tila, y espero.

ahora debería recuperar los 8.00
si pierde 7,80.....


----------



## mpbk (11 Abr 2014)

que no pasa nada coño, que depués de palmar nosecuantos miles en zulos y terrenos ya estoy acostumbrado a palmaaarr 1000 un dia y a ganar 2000 otro dia.

300000€ de perdidas en ladrillo?.....


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> que no pasa nada coño, que depués de palmar nosecuantos miles en zulos y terrenos ya estoy acostumbrado a palmaaarr 1000 un dia y a ganar 2000 otro dia.
> 
> 300000€ de perdidas en ladrillo?.....



tú no llevabas mediaset y ence como pusiste hace 1 semana?




mpbk dijo:


> yo he picado unas mediaset.......como si comprase el del video, seguridad 0
> 
> Al estar la Guardia Civil ahí, parece que esté más buena la coca. - YouTube


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Abr 2014)

Guanos días.
JJJ ¿qué gap toca cerrar ahora? ¿9450?


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Abr 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]Perlita de Huelva - Amigo Conductor - YouTube[/YOUTUBE]





Montegrifo dijo:


> Liquidez total salvo mi cartera LP con telarañas. Hay mucho q estudiar este fin de semana



Yo también quiero mi momento AW. Comiendo palomitas desde el viernes y pensando en meterme de cero a cien hoy. La duda es si esperarme a otra vuelta de tuerca más


----------



## Durmiente (11 Abr 2014)

hasta el 10120 no rebota


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Yo también quiero mi momento AW. Comiendo palomitas desde el viernes y pensando en meterme de cero a cien hoy. La duda es si esperarme a otra vuelta de tuerca más



Yo tras echarme de grifols (para bien) solo llevo dentro con el 20% de lo disponible (y en minusvalías pero recuperando, hasta hoy, claro)::



nota: Miren el DAX: ha hecho una caida a 9300 y subita en 10 segundos...


----------



## Tono (11 Abr 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Yo también quiero mi momento AW. Comiendo palomitas desde el viernes y pensando en meterme de cero a cien hoy. La duda es si esperarme a otra vuelta de tuerca más



espera a que los futuros USA marquen un +30 y el gato se ponga corto, que de momento caen ostias como panes. 

(no te olvides de la vaselina de acción prolongada)

Viernes.


----------



## ... (11 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> tú no llevabas mediaset y ence como pusiste hace 1 semana?



¿Ahora ya no lo tienes en tu lista de ignorados? ¿Ya no es multinick de zparo? ¿Justo el día después que le pillaron con el carrito del helado?

Mi no entender...


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (11 Abr 2014)

Ezentis se anima... ¿Nos lo creemos o no?


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

... dijo:


> ¿Ahora ya no lo tienes en tu lista de ignorados? ¿Ya no es multinick de zparo? ¿Justo el día después que le pillaron con el carrito del helado?
> 
> Mi no entender...



no es de zparo, ayer puso Fran que era del jato...
el lenguaje no es el mismo, por eso quité de firma
sigo ignorando, pero de vez en cuando doy a ver mensajes a todos

(la lista de ignorados no es solo los multis de zparo y sus disertaciones de AW)



Deoleo 0,395, en soporte por AT. Alguien ha comprado en una orden 2 millones de titulos en un ti-ta

Si cae a 0,39 me arriesgo y meto.



Por qué se vende en 0.39 si la OPA no es de exclusión y esto no ha acabado?


----------



## davidautentico (11 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> mamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> palmando a topeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> ...



Para alguien que supuestamente vive de esto una caida en 100-500 euros en equitity no debería ser objeto ni de mención


----------



## Algas (11 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no es de zparo, ayer puso Fran que era del jato...
> el lenguaje no es el mismo, por eso quité de firma
> sigo ignorando, pero de vez en cuando doy a ver mensajes a todos
> 
> ...



:Aplauso:
Penitencia y perdón a las puertas de semana santa


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (11 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no es de zparo, ayer puso Fran que era del jato...
> el lenguaje no es el mismo, por eso quité de firma
> sigo ignorando, pero de vez en cuando doy a ver mensajes a todos
> 
> ...



Porque las empresas con problemas no son del agrado de todos y las incertidumbres.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (11 Abr 2014)

Yo tengo desde ayer una orden puesta en deoleo a 0,383!!!
No se si cancelarla.........y ponerla en 0,37


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Porque las empresas con problemas no son del agrado de todos y las incertidumbres.



Puesta, pero hay cola que esperar


----------



## hombre-mosca (11 Abr 2014)

Se ha quedado el parquet limpito limpito. 

Segunda parte de nuestro comic MV VS Index







... y no se pierdan el siguiente capitulo MV VS Klingo-mp.

bueno ... ya dejo de hacer tonterias.


----------



## Algas (11 Abr 2014)

mataresfacil dijo:


> Yo me he salido, asumo perdidas y no pasa nada, joder, cualquier hipotecado es capaz de palmar mas pasta en un mes. 900 leuros abajo.
> 
> Si los americanos guanean hoy esto va a ser una merienda de negros, sino, pues nada a esperar otra ocasion.



De momento futuros S&P500 ligerísimamente verdes... pero al 0,00%. 
Va a haber incertidumbre hasta el final... Lo mismo tienen la decencia de esperar a que acabemos en Europa para seguir bajando al otro lado del atlántico::


S&P 500 Futures | S&P 500 Futures Quotes


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Abr 2014)

Guanos dias bajistas,

hoy viernes de dolores no podia ser otra cosa que rojo intenso. 

Maty Pow...Plufffffff mal, muy mal. Esta primavera se lleva el verde, y se decide por el rojo.

Muy bueno @hombre-mosca la imagen. 

Una cosa les digo es viernes, viernes de dolores, muy mal tienen que estar para estar abiertos hoy. O mucho vicio.


----------



## mpbk (11 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> tú no llevabas mediaset y ence como pusiste hace 1 semana?



sisi aun las tengo, ahi ando palmando 300 eurillos...

bueno a ver que hace, hoy le ha sentado mal lo de prisa.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Abr 2014)

El MAB ultimamente es un certificado en si mismo. Pandoro tiene una habitacion con sus cosas alli y todo ya. Que manera de caer, igual que de subir anteriormente, sin dejar a nadie de pie. Hay mas ostias que en una de jaquichan.


----------



## mpbk (11 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> no es de zparo, ayer puso Fran que era del jato...
> el lenguaje no es el mismo, por eso quité de firma
> sigo ignorando, pero de vez en cuando doy a ver mensajes a todos
> 
> ...



pues eso, no juzgueis tanto los multinicks..

estáis enfermos, yo solo tengo un nick...no me da tiempo a postear más, no lo véis? como voy a ser multinick eshhhhhjjke hay que ser borderline.

---------- Post added 11-abr-2014 at 12:37 ----------




davidautentico dijo:


> Para alguien que supuestamente vive de esto una caida en 100-500 euros en equitity no debería ser objeto ni de mención



hombre 500€ es lo que gana un empleadillo en 15 dias....un morado ya empieza a ser la cifra que empieza a tocarme los cojones.

queria decir 100 pips...........y ya ha llegado, cierro cortos y le meto el stop de largos a 30 pips.......si salta estamos en corrección de onda 3 y bajara otros 400.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Is coming



Ya le echaba yo de menos. Tiene unos dias buenos por delante, aproveche para hacer caja y comprarse ese PISAZO en VdBB-premium.


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Ya le echaba yo de menos. Tiene unos dias buenos por delante, aproveche para hacer caja y comprarse ese PISAZO en VdBB-premium.



El destino de VdBB-premium es la demolición.

Las carreracas las tendrás que seguir haciendo en Sanchi-Guarro con los gitanos ..... que cada vez hay más :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Abr 2014)

Nos caemos por la borda


----------



## ghkghk (11 Abr 2014)

Comprado paquetito Mafiaset 7.94


----------



## Topongo (11 Abr 2014)

En Sabadell también nos vamos por el desagüe... toy al borde del stop...
grrr


----------



## ghkghk (11 Abr 2014)

Que nadie sabe por qué se me han comprado a 7,909

8:


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2014)

Flandeeer, que nos vamos a los 1900

Hay que piramidar, coño, piramidar hasta el margin call

Juas juas


----------



## Tono (11 Abr 2014)

Ojo al comportamiento hoy de Iberdrola. Por fin mejora y mucho respecto al IBEX.

Si no nos morimos cienes de veces, y nos entierran otras tantas, me parece que va a volver a subir como un cohete.

Futuros USA más coloraos que mi ojete.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (11 Abr 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Flandeeer, que nos vamos a los 1900
> 
> Hay que piramidar, coño, piramidar hasta el margin call
> 
> Juas juas



De 178x no se baja y lo sabes. 

Y si baja, que no se bajara, se cambia uno de chaqueta y adoramos al lider Bertok. This is la bolsa, no se puede tener sentimentalismo hacia ningun lado.

Y esta caida adicional por 10 centimos, que ya los saco yo y se los doy al tal JP Morgan ese.:XX::XX:

P pon gifs.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2014)




----------



## jaialro (11 Abr 2014)

Pupita JP Morgan.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> De 178x no se baja y lo sabes.
> 
> Y si baja, que no se bajara, se cambia uno de chaqueta y adoramos al lider Bertok. This is la bolsa, no se puede tener sentimentalismo hacia ningun lado.
> 
> ...



Hace unos días decir que nos ibamos a los 1800 era...







y ahora es








Me quedo con una frase del jato

"A callar y a pagar"

:XX::XX:


----------



## Robopoli (11 Abr 2014)

JPM y Wells Fargo van a hacer su pequeña aportación de guano. :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

10.090 

fibo61.80

vamos a ver el worst case?


----------



## Mr. Brightside (11 Abr 2014)

Menuda semana más demencial.


----------



## Tono (11 Abr 2014)

¿cómo van esos larguitos señor gato?


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Abr 2014)

Los usanos cada vez más coloraos. La ostia por aquí puede ser épica.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2014)




----------



## Durmiente (11 Abr 2014)

Me parece que están empezando a darle al botón de comprar


----------



## Robopoli (11 Abr 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Me parece que están empezando a darle al botón de comprar



Ahora cuando abran los americanos se les pasa y les dan otra vez a vender.
Vienen que da miedito y como vengan dándole como parece que le van a dar el ibex se va al bordecito de los 10.000 y ya veremos...


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Abr 2014)

Pues empiezo a comprar, empezamos con mis añoradas BME


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Abr 2014)

Hagan lo que hagan, no olviden que es viernes, y vacaciones de semana santa


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2014)

Paso de nuevo a saludar.

No tengáis miedo, y comprad por expaña coño


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Paso de nuevo a saludar.
> 
> No tengáis miedo, y comprad por expaña coño



eres un acojonadillo de los muchos que hay , además sin gota conocimiento y que conste que lo digo desde el cariño inocho:

martillaco de manual


----------



## Durmiente (11 Abr 2014)

Veremos a ver...


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> eres un acojonadillo de los muchos que hay , además sin gota conocimiento y que conste que lo digo desde el cariño inocho:
> 
> martillaco de manual



Cuidado con los martillazos, gran zahorí, que si se le escapa el martillo le puede dar en los güevos y "eso dueleeeeeeeeee".


----------



## Tono (11 Abr 2014)

Parece que se va conteniendo ya la hemorragia.

Asco de color rojo.


----------



## Robopoli (11 Abr 2014)

Wells Fargo ha sacado unos resultados mejores de lo esperado.
Aún así rojete calor para todos. 
Sr. Jato has empezado ya con los wiskas del viernes?


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Abr 2014)

Definitivamente veo que a bankia la han abandonado a su suerte por una temporada... Con lo bien que lo hemos pasado. Después de la colocación del verano a ver si podemos volver a arrancar otra conga.


----------



## jopitxujo (11 Abr 2014)




----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2014)

El despioje en el culibex está siendo muy intenso 8:8:8:

A ver el SP y si le mete un rebotón


----------



## Rodrigo (11 Abr 2014)

Pues yo he comprado Bankia hace un ratillo.

Vivo al limite?


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Pues yo he comprado Bankia hace un ratillo.
> 
> Vivo al limite?



El límite ya lo dejaste atrás ::::::


----------



## Robopoli (11 Abr 2014)

PPI y Core PPI americano bastante mejor de lo esperado. 
Va a ser una tarde emocionante!
Por cierto Guillin y Judge a su rollete como si con ellos no fuera la cosa


----------



## Rodrigo (11 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El límite ya lo dejaste atrás ::::::



Un 0,5% exagerado!


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Abr 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Pues yo he comprado Bankia hace un ratillo.
> 
> Vivo al limite?



Todos los que estamos en días como hoy mirando las pantallas y relamiendonos a ver a quién le pegamos unos tiros se puede decir que nos va la marcha... Gacelas díscolas???


----------



## Topongo (11 Abr 2014)

Eurona : 4,30 EUR -15,19% 5,01 EUR 5,01 EUR 4,16 EUR 242.166 
Espero que de aquí no quede nadie...


----------



## Krim (11 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El despioje en el culibex está siendo muy intenso 8:8:8:
> 
> A ver el SP y si le mete un rebotón



¿¿PERDONA?? ¿Estás hablando de subir? ¿Tú? 

¿Te encuentras bien? ¿Quieres que llame al médico? ¡¡Me tienes preocupado!!


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> De 178x no se baja y lo sabes.
> 
> Y si baja, que no se bajara, se cambia uno de chaqueta y adoramos al lider Bertok. This is la bolsa, no se puede tener sentimentalismo hacia ningun lado.
> 
> ...



:XX::XX::XX:

Jrandes himbersores que compran en mínimos y venden en máximos. De esos hay algunos por aquí ::::

Nunca reconocerás que eres un larguista empedernido y no podrás vender.

Tampoco reconocerás que sigues estirando el Audi 100 que pillaste en herencia.

Y tampoco reconocerás que lo más premium que has catado en tu vida son las patatas bravas del mercadona.

Que jrande eres, me caes bien ::

No olvides la merienda ::::::


----------



## vmmp29 (11 Abr 2014)

Pepitoria no tienes algo de Chicote


----------



## Topongo (11 Abr 2014)

hasta 4,16 han bajado eurona... a mi me da que en unas sesiones la vemos en el 1,73 en los que se autovaloraron cuando lo de KUBI


----------



## jaialro (11 Abr 2014)

Le est´na pegando al MAB cosa mala.


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2014)

Krim dijo:


> ¿¿PERDONA?? ¿Estás hablando de subir? ¿Tú?
> 
> ¿Te encuentras bien? ¿Quieres que llame al médico? ¡¡Me tienes preocupado!!



compra o luego te arrepentirás ::::::

---------- Post added 11-abr-2014 at 13:12 ----------


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Abr 2014)

Es fin de semana y hay una disco nueva que por lo visto lo está petando, todos mis colegas llevan unas semanas metidos ahí y al parecer esta noche hay fiestaca, nos vemos en la MAB, no falléis!

Por cierto, en R4 marcan SL en imtech a 1,58 pues eso, que ya sabemos donde esta el suelo para comprar más o menos.


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2014)




----------



## LCIRPM (11 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Wells Fargo ha sacado unos resultados mejores de lo esperado.
> Aún así rojete calor para todos.
> Sr. Jato has empezado ya con los wiskas del viernes?



Rojo pasión. Más rojo que Marx y Engels comiendo tomates en un campo de amapolas, esta sí que parece que es la buena, nos va a pillar en la caravana.

Creo que estaba con los wiskis


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2014)

EL SP debe rebotar ya.

Sería muy serio destrozar el mini soporte de 1820 como si fuera mantequilla.

No lo veo y mira que lo deseo


----------



## Topongo (11 Abr 2014)

Muy guapa la ostia en Sabadell también... mu guapa


----------



## paulistano (11 Abr 2014)

Paso a saludar, mañana leeré.... Fuera de eurona esta mañana a 4,90 por suerte, que está ahora a 4,40 y fuera de sabadell a 2,25.....ahora 2,21.

El que no se consuela.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Topongo (11 Abr 2014)

Yo en Sabadell he decidio quedarme al final y he cmabiado stop por cubrir posi ya que no subi el stop a 30 hago un vuelta a empezar y a correr.


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2014)

Ahí tenemos el rebote del SP.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ahí tenemos el rebote del SP.



Y el rebote puede ser bestial si puedo añadir....


----------



## Chila (11 Abr 2014)

Joder cae mierda a pozales...


----------



## Topongo (11 Abr 2014)

Chila al final te hiciste zeltiano también?


----------



## alimon (11 Abr 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Y el rebote puede ser bestial si puedo añadir....



Esto de los rebotes era hacia arriba, no??


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Y el rebote puede ser bestial si puedo añadir....



Va a haber guano en cantidades industriales y muy bien pagado 8:8:8:


----------



## Chila (11 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Chila al final te hiciste zeltiano también?



Si...pero salte ayer buffff
Ahora meto lo que saque de zeltia a bme.
Cada dia soy mas conservador...al final los valores pequeños requieren mucha atencion y no puedo.


----------



## Topongo (11 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Si...pero salte ayer buffff
> Ahora meto lo que saque de zeltia a bme.
> Cada dia soy mas conservador...al final los valores pequeños requieren mucha atencion y no puedo.



Sip, yo creoq ue voy servido de chicharro también, a mi poco me queda para saltar de zeltia, vamos cuando se consume el stop...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (11 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Va a haber guano en cantidades industriales y muy bien pagado 8:8:8:



Pues si lo tienes tan claro ya sabes que hacer: ponte corto con todo lo gordo


----------



## Krim (11 Abr 2014)

Pues el rebote este no tiene muy buena pinta, no...igual nos vamos 30 puntitos más abajo.


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2014)




----------



## Robopoli (11 Abr 2014)

La verdad es que la toña que se está dando el ibex está siendo épica y como rompa el SP hacia abajo se zampan los 10.000 en un santiamén.
Happy Easter!


----------



## Tio Masclet (11 Abr 2014)

La ración de guano se nos ha ido de las manos.


----------



## overdrive1979 (11 Abr 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> La ración de guano se nos ha ido de las manos.



Me alegro especialmente por ver como Pandoro está dejando el ojal todo rojo a los optimistas habituales de este hilo.

:XX::XX:::::


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Joder cae mierda a pozales...



Aiggggg pero que mañico es usted!!!

Pd. Moi aussi


----------



## Pepitoria (11 Abr 2014)




----------



## sr.anus (11 Abr 2014)

sin ver ningun grafico. me huelo rebote
. manda pelotas las 1630 y todavia haciendo que trabajo cuando podria estar.inchandome a gintonics en alguna terraza


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (11 Abr 2014)

Las gowex a un tris de saltar los 21 :´(
Ya no quiero Deoleo a 0.38, orden a 0.375 ::
Mientras BME no pierdan los 28 está todo controlado, que nu cunda el cúnico :bla:


----------



## alimon (11 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> sin ver ningun grafico. me huelo rebote
> . manda pelotas las 1630 y todavia haciendo que trabajo cuando podria estar.inchandome a gintonics en alguna terraza




Se le oye rebotar, si.


Pero los mamones seguro que dejan el rebote bueno para después del cierre europeo.


Como buena gacela, no paro de ver oportunidades de compra por todos lados, menos mal que estoy sin cash.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

una horita nos queda aún


----------



## Topongo (11 Abr 2014)

Zeltia parece que respeta el 58, a ver lo que queda de dia y la semana que viene,
sabadell no ha respetado nada de nada, todas las buenas sensaciones de no caer y comportarse mejor que el ibex a tpc...


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Pues si lo tienes tan claro ya sabes que hacer: ponte corto con todo lo gordo



La operación la hice ayer y ya la cerré ayer mismo.

La volatilidad me podía destrozar los 420 leuros que le saqué. Podía haber sacado más pero ya hace muchos años que aprendí a diferenciar lo que podía ser y lo que es ::::::

Esta noche fundimos una parte :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> una horita nos queda aún




arbitrooooooo la hora pita el final ya


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Abr 2014)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Me alegro especialmente por ver como Pandoro está dejando el ojal todo rojo a los optimistas habituales de este hilo.
> 
> :XX::XX:::::



Lo que tenéis q hacer es entrar los osos con el resto que es lo que están buscando. Llevamos dos, tres meses con amagos y cada vez lo pintan mejor, el horno lo están llenando de alcistas pensionistas pero todavía queda mucho para cerrar la puerta. Pero mientras irán haciendo todos los amagos que puedan para ir quemando a todos los cortos. Este puede ser de los épicos


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

Alguien se atreve a comprar cara a la semana que viene?


Nota: lo de Natra estaba visto, de 2.00 para abajo.... cuidata, tienes que currartelo más


----------



## sr.anus (11 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La operación la hice ayer y ya la cerré ayer mismo.
> 
> La volatilidad me podía destrozar los 420 leuros que le saqué. Podía haber sacado más pero ya hace muchos años que aprendí a diferenciar lo que podía ser y lo que es ::::::
> 
> Esta noche fundimos una parte :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



la avaricia rompe el.saco. y no se me mete en la cabeza. la de operaciones que he cerrado cubriendo comisiones despues de estar en ganancias latentes de varios cientos encabrona


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> *Alguien se atreve a comprar cara a la semana que viene?*
> 
> 
> Nota: lo de Natra estaba visto, de 2.00 para abajo.... cuidata, tienes que currartelo más


----------



## Hannibal (11 Abr 2014)

Bertok, tengo el método lonchafinista ideal para que te hagas palomitas y disfrutes de un día como hoy:


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> la avaricia rompe el.saco. y no se me mete en la cabeza. la de operaciones que he cerrado cubriendo comisiones despues de estar en ganancias latentes de varios cientos encabrona



Es un largo aprendizaje en el que sólo tienes un enemigo: tu ego.

Manéjalo y verás más plusvalías.

Suerte


----------



## Robopoli (11 Abr 2014)

Parece que se enfría el Ibex y de momento no se ha roto nada en los usanos


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Bertok, tengo el método lonchafinista ideal para que te hagas palomitas y disfrutes de un día como hoy:


----------



## Montegrifo (11 Abr 2014)

ANR, IM, SZU... Me estoy sujetando a la silla para no meterles

Cuchillo que cae, Cuchillo que cae, Cuchillo que cae, Cuchillo que cae, Cuchillo que cae, Cuchillo que cae, Cuchillo que cae, Cuchillo que cae, Cuchillo que cae, Cuchillo que cae, Cuchillo que cae, Cuchillo que cae, 

No creo q me mueva más esta semana pero los caramelos...


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Abr 2014)

Todo en rojo menos PEIX, y yo mirando desde fuera.

Edito para pegar noticia, hay ampliación de capital a 16 $ que supongo que está "digiriendo", 28 millones de $ es una pasta gansa

Pacific Ethanol, Inc. Prices $28 Million Offering of Common Stock - NASDAQ.com

SACRAMENTO, Calif., April 3, 2014 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- Pacific Ethanol, Inc.(NasdaqEIX), the leading producer and marketer of low-carbon renewable fuels in the Western United States, announced it has priced an underwritten offering of 1,750,000 shares of its common stock at a price to the public of $16.00 per share, for gross offering proceeds of $28.0 million. Lazard Capital Markets LLC and Cowen and Company, LLC are acting as joint book-running managers for the offering.

The net offering proceeds to Pacific Ethanol from this offering are expected to be approximately $26.0 million, after deducting underwriting discounts and commissions and other estimated offering expenses. Pacific Ethanol intends to use the net proceeds from the offering to pay approximately $0.9 million in outstanding principal and accrued and unpaid interest owed under the terms of its senior unsecured notes, and will use the remaining balance of the net proceeds from the offering for general corporate purposes.

The offering is expected to close on or about April 8, 2014, subject to customary closing conditions.


Read more: Pacific Ethanol, Inc. Prices $28 Million Offering of Common Stock - NASDAQ.com


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

Yo creo que esto no ha acabado. Campofrio 2.0

El Gobierno presiona a la banca para frustrar la venta de Deoleo,Distribuidores y comercio minorista. Expansi?n.com

Revista Olimerca. Ahora le toca mover ficha a Dcoop.


ESPAÑA: Arias Cañete confirma que el Gobierno entrará en Deoleo a través de la SEPI - Economía - Entorno Inteligente


Espana estara en el capital de Deoleo - Comentarios de mercado de bolsa





CVC Capital Partners, el ganador de la puja por Deóleo conoce bien el mercado español. Autopistas, sanidad, alimentación o telefonía, actualmente en su cartera de inversiones figuran Abertis, Cortefiel, Operador R (35% de la operadora gallega de cable), Idcsalud, y Zenia Group.

En Europa, CVC adquirió el control mayoritario de la Fórmula Uno (FIA). Tiene así los derechos comerciales del campeonato, el derecho a organizar y promover los eventos, vender y difundir material, que gestiona Bernie Ecclestone. Pero en la cartera de valores de CVC hay o ha habido otros nombres llamativos. Como por ejemplo el fabricante de maletas Samsonite, del que se desprendió en 2007. Actualmente en la cartera de inversiones de CVC Partners figuran 54 empresas en todo el mundo. En Europa el valor de sus fondos es de 40.277 millones de euros. Los sectores van desde el mayor operador de máquinas de vending de Europa, Autobar, la compañía papelera Lecta, los gimnasios Virgin active del Reino Unido.

La entrada en Abertis (un 25,8% junto con ACS), en agosto de 2010, era hasta la fecha su última operación en nuestro país y la adquisición que mantiene desde hace más tiempo, es la del grupo Zena, adquirido en Marzo de 2001. Zena es el grupo de restauración propietario de “La Vaca Argentina”, “Cañas y Tapas”, “Il Tempietto”, “Foster’s Hollywood” y es franquiciado en nuestro país de “Burger King” y “Domino’s Pizza”. En total representa 435 locales de restauración. Segú el diario Expansión, el fondo de hecho, tendría la intención de vender el grupo Zena por 250 millones de euros, el precio que pagó en el momento de su adquisición.

Su segunda inversion más antigua en nuestro país, data de 2005, con la compra (junto con Permira y PAI) de Cortefiel, el segundo mayor operador textil de España (por detrás de Inditex). Cuenta con 1.700 tiendas que se dividen en las marcas Cortefiel, Springfield y Women’s Secret.

Sobre Idcsalud, CVC Partners destaca en su página web que se trata del “operador líder en sanidad privada en España con unos ingresos de 673 millones”. El grupo surgió de la compra de Capio España al grupo sueco Capio en marzo de 2011. Pone de relieve que tiene contratos con la salud pública de cuatro regiones españolas, además de trabajar con las principales aseguradoras españolas: Adeslas, Sanitas y Mapfre).

CVC Partners representa el capital de cerca de 300 inversores de Estados Unidos, Asia y Oriente Medio, aunque la presencia mayoritaria es estadounidense, entre ellos, importantes fondos de pensiones.

Leer más: CVC, el comprador de Deóleo, es el dueño de la Fórmula 1 CVC, el comprador de Deóleo, es el dueño de la Fórmula 1
OpenBank: SIN GASTOS NI COMISIONES. Hazte cliente, SIMPLIFICA Tu dinero siempre disponible cuando quieras


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2014)

El rebote esperado para el SP en el cortísimo ya está en marcha justo desde l nivel adecuado: 1820.

Circulen, hoy ya no hay nada más que ver.

La vela en el culibex ha dejado una buena cicatriz.


----------



## LCIRPM (11 Abr 2014)

Esto es castuza en su máxima expresión.


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

hola q aze , disfrutando del martillaco , yo soy el martillo y os voy a clavar a tos clavitos 

whisky en mano , con un lol tremendo :XX: 

tolais , que es un pullback al triangulo que ujtedes mismos podrían haber comprabado pero como sois duros de mollera ::


----------



## Janus (11 Abr 2014)

Dejen que Amper tome su tiempo en su proceso dilutivo. Lo van a poner a precios que si la empresa consigue recuperar a futuro, será un pelotazo de x10. Puede y debe bajar mucho más.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

amadeus y vueling no han rebotado como el resto un poco


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

bajistillas id cerrando los cortos que se nos viene el siemprealcismo cansino , advertidos quedan


----------



## Robopoli (11 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bajistillas id cerrando los cortos que se nos viene el siemprealcismo cansino , advertidos quedan




MV. Abre cortos. Primer aviso.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (11 Abr 2014)

overdrive1979 dijo:


> Me alegro especialmente por ver como Pandoro está dejando el ojal todo rojo a los optimistas habituales de este hilo.
> 
> :XX::XX:::::



Un optimista no es más que un pesimista bien informado.

Los índices necesitan carne para crecer vigorosos.
Con 500 puntos del IBEX se han llevado su buena ración.
Ahora a subir de nuevo. 10800 la próxima meta.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Un optimista no es más que un pesimista bien informado.
> 
> Los índices necesitan carne para crecer vigorosos.
> Con 500 puntos del IBEX se han llevado su buena ración.
> Ahora a subir de nuevo. 10800 la próxima meta.



Yo no tengo todas conmigo por lo siguiente:

Si hasta el más pringado sabía que hoy podía rebotar en 10.090. Lo ponían los blogs, hasta yo, una gacela novata, ví el fibo ese, creo que es MUY EVIDENTE esto, por lo que me temo algo más.

Me gustaría cerrar por encima del 50% ese los 10202


----------



## muertoviviente (11 Abr 2014)

la bajista del triangulo pasa por 10170 asi que pullback y na mas :Baile:


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (11 Abr 2014)

NTC ha intentado saltar los 0,29 al final de sesión!!!
Descorregido totalmente del indice.....


----------



## alimon (11 Abr 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Dejen que Amper tome su tiempo en su proceso dilutivo. Lo van a poner a precios que si la empresa consigue recuperar a futuro, será un pelotazo de x10. Puede y debe bajar mucho más.



Yo me he salido hoy. Perdiendo pasta claro. Unos 30 cts por título (y llevaba unos miles). Ya es la segunda vez que me hace perder pasta, asi que la dejare madurar unos meses, pero la zorra esta me lo devuelve.



Me he salido para compensar de las COLes en el ultimo rebotillo media hora antes del cierre, haciendo un x2,3 y ver la AK desde la orilla y con la caña preparada.


PD: me espero un HR en EZE a breves momentos, o tal vez lunes.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (11 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Me gustaría cerrar por encima del 50% ese los 10202



Sus deseos fueron órdenes


----------



## Tono (11 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Yo no tengo todas conmigo por lo siguiente:
> 
> Si hasta el más pringado sabía que hoy podía rebotar en 10.090. Lo ponían los blogs, hasta yo, una gacela novata, ví el fibo ese, creo que es MUY EVIDENTE esto, por lo que me temo algo más.
> 
> Me gustaría cerrar por encima del 50% ese los 10202



¿y dónde está el problema?
Todo lo que baja sube tarde o temprano, salvo que se vayan las empresas a la quiebra.

Los balances del 1T empezarán a salir ahora. Fíjate en los valores que han caído menos que el IBEX y que han mantenido un volumen comprador y ya sabrás lo que han aconsejado los insiders.
Prácticamente son las mismas que en la corrección anterior.

La historia de siempre, recogida de beneficios y recolocación de posiciones haciendo saltar SL. 
Aquí no se ha roto nada.


----------



## Durmiente (11 Abr 2014)

No sé yo si ya se ha acabado el guano.... veremos a ver la semana que viene.


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

Sigo pensando en el AT con Deoleo.
Semanalmente:
MACD y Estocástico alcistas
Vela martillo invertido tras una de caida.
4 semanas de volumen creciente
Hay una oferta de 0,38 y cierra en 0,405
Y hasta veo un canal perfecto







---------- Post added 11-abr-2014 at 09:57 ----------




Tono dijo:


> ¿y dónde está el problema?
> Todo lo que baja sube tarde o temprano, salvo que se vayan las empresas a la quiebra.
> 
> Los balances del 1T empezarán a salir ahora. Fíjate en los valores que han caído menos que el IBEX y que han mantenido un volumen comprador y ya sabrás lo que han aconsejado los insiders.
> ...





Habría que mirar esa tabla que tenías en 10.600 con el cambio de posiciones en uno y otro pico.

Pero ahora hoy mismo tocando soporte a ver a dónde ha ido la pasta...

Hoy me he aguantado el entrar en AMS-BME-Iberia-Catalana-Iberdrola-Grifols. Como ve, nada de chicharros, pero he preferido esperar a ver un poco... porque me daban entrada algunos, pero el ibex aún puede joderles la vida. Y de hecho los indicadores es lo que apuntan, que aún vamos para abajo, por eso me he esperado.

Cuándo son los resultados de bme?


----------



## Ajetreo (11 Abr 2014)

Ay, Ay, Ay, no tengo fuerzas ni para postear


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

y USA que vuelve a darse la vuelta por enésima vez...

http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/talk...re-s-how-bad-it-s-going-to-get-212313355.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (11 Abr 2014)

Llego a casa, veo este






Y creo que ni aún siendo suficiente ni el largamente esperado, optimismo me ha insuflado.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (11 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BME ya los ha sacado, yo mismo los puse ese día, lo hace siempre el primer día del mes. Ha ganado un 25% más en el 1Q y sigue creciendo mensualmente a doble dígito. En su web los tienes.


Estos son mis valores hace 3 meses para un nivel similar del IBEX (en realidad 50 puntos más arriba).







Esto es lo que yo llamo reposicionamiento de los leoncios tras cada caída correctiva. El guano cae para todos pero no en la misma cantidad.

En mi modesto entender, de momento puedo dormir tranquilo aunque caiga guano a paladas. 
La bajada de BME no me preocupa y en IBER hay que tener en cuenta el gap del -4% que supuso la venta de la participación de Bankia ayer.

---------- Post added 11-abr-2014 at 18:56 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Llego a casa, veo este
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A usté lo que le habría que insuflar
era un gordo erizo de mar
por todo el bujero de soplar


----------



## hombre-mosca (11 Abr 2014)

Tercer y ultimo capitulo de la serie MV VS Index







Pasen un buen fin de semana. Si no pasa nada, pues ya recogere owned. Un viernes como este era para estar fuera.


----------



## ApoloCreed (11 Abr 2014)

Camino de otro -5% en anr...es la cosa mas desesperante que he visto en mi vida


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

el rebote usano por lo visto ha sido como el nuestro, para cerrar el jat


----------



## bertok (11 Abr 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Camino de otro -5% en anr...es la cosa mas desesperante que he visto en mi vida



Más que desesperante, es bajista y el tiempo corre en contra.

Mala pinta que ACI y BTU aguanten mientras ANR sigue en caída libre.

James River, Patriot Coal ...... a más distancia Walter y más lejos todavía Alpha.

Todas ellas tienen algo en común


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

Índice de confianza del consumidor y expectativas de la Universidad de Michigan
Actual:73,3 
Previsión:71,4 
Anterior:70,0


----------



## mpbk (11 Abr 2014)

oola que haseis, me acaba de saltar el profit en el dow......100 pipsx8..


----------



## atman (11 Abr 2014)

Ayyyy... que bonito es mi guano...!!! por diojj...!! 

Eso sí, lástima de no haber aguantado aquellos cortos... ahora a verlas venir...

--------------------------

Bueno pero, ya que es viernes vengo a contarle a mis compatriotas de Bilbao... el último chiste de giputxis...

¿a que no saben como imprime la impresora de un giputxi? es papel se queda quieto en la mesa... y la impresora se va moviendo por encima...

Bueno, no son giputxis, son israelies... pero... no se lo pierdan...

[YOUTUBE]6dv2sLNikI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robopoli (11 Abr 2014)

Vamos a tener emoción hasta el último momento...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (11 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Vamos a tener emoción hasta el último momento...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



emoción?

yo veo que el nasdaq ha perdido los 4000

3995 primer soporte
3965 segundo







Iberdrola: 80% participación vendida por Bankia, a fondos extranjero

---------- Post added 11-abr-2014 at 13:28 ----------

Rebotamos en 3990-3995????







---------- Post added 11-abr-2014 at 13:48 ----------

Mientras tanto, índice BIOTECNOLOGICO

25Feb: 273
11 Abr: 215
*en 33 sesiones: -21,5%*





Semanal:
AMP -19,09	
ABG -12,24	
ICAG -12,17	
BKT -10,29	
NHH -10,18	
EZE -9,94	
TEC -9,73	
GRF -9,11	
GAM -9,02	
VER -8,16


aquí tenemos al jato poniendose largo


----------



## Robopoli (11 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> emoción?
> 
> yo veo que el nasdaq ha perdido los 4000
> 
> ...



Al final ha cerrado en los 4.000 así que el lunes podrá subir, bajar o todo lo contrario.
El lunes va a estar gracioso. Mi sentido arácnido prevé un bonito gap a la baja en Uropa. Los dividenderos tienen que estar encantados con estos precios


----------



## Chila (11 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Aiggggg pero que mañico es usted!!!
> 
> Pd. Moi aussi



Me ha faltado: jodo mañoooos

---------- Post added 11-abr-2014 at 22:50 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Sip, yo creoq ue voy servido de chicharro también, a mi poco me queda para saltar de zeltia, vamos cuando se consume el stop...



¿te ha saltado?
Y el lunes me sali de Gow...no me puedo quejar....


----------



## Topongo (11 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Me ha faltado: jodo mañoooos
> 
> ---------- Post added 11-abr-2014 at 22:50 ----------
> 
> ...



Nop en 57 anda supongi que el lunes si es que no me planteo ir a largo... ::

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ladrillófilo (11 Abr 2014)

5 Things To Ponder: Is This "THE" Correction? | Zero Hedge

1) 5 Reasons Why The Sell-Off Spells Caution by Adam Shell via USA Today

"The biggest downward driver today is the formerly high-flying biotech sector. The iShares Nasdaq Biotechnology ETF is down a whopping 5.5%. Other so-called momentum stocks, such as social-media darling Facebook (down nearly 5% today), video-streaming play Netflix (off 4.3%) and electric car maker Tesla (down 4.5%).

Ouch.

Why the sell-off, and why now? Some theories: The stocks got too overheated; the stocks were over-loved; the stocks got too pricey and had to come crashing down to earth."
2) Don't Let These Stock Market Gyrations Scare You by Howard Gold via WSJ MarketWatch

"But the main causes of a genuine bear market — impending recession or deflation, ultra-high stock price-to-earnings ratios or rapidly rising interest rates — are not on the horizon.

So unless you’ve borrowed to the hilt to buy Twitter or the biotech ETF, you should stay invested and not lose a minute’s sleep. As far as market shocks go, this looks like a mild tremor, not the big earthquake everybody fears. "
3) Is This The Beginning Of The Crash via Josh Brown, Reformed Broker

"Not every sell-off is 1929 or 2008. There’ve been 27 corrections since World War II for US stocks in which the market sold off between 10 and 20%. There’ve been only 11 instances in which stocks dropped by more than 35 percent. That’s almost a three-to-one probability that this doesn’t snowball into catastrophe."
4) Deutsche Bank: Bull Market Running Out Of Oxygen via ZeroHedge

"We can't help thinking that as it becomes ever clearer that the Fed is pretty much fixed in its determination to stop QE late this year, the oxygen that has fuelled the 5 year bull market is slowly draining out of the market. Clearly the Fed is still buying a significant amount of bonds and thus providing a lot of liquidity but clearly only for a few more months."
5) Carl Icahn: Fed Saved The Economy But A Correction Is Coming via CNBC

"I'm even talking somewhat against myself but we have a lot of hedges on. as I told you, shorts. I do believe that this market -- you know, everybody loves this market. You go talk to your barber shop and everybody is buying this, buying that and talking about it. That's the time to be cautious."

That's not the only reason to be cautious. I think that a lot of the earnings are sort of artificial because, you know, the Fed did a great job in saving this country. But right now with these low interest rates it's easy to make earnings and I don't think that can continue forever...I've said that before and i continue to say it, I think that there will be a major correction, but i don't know when. It could be three years. It could be three days."


Bonus: Revisiting Price Compression by Cullen Roche via PragCap

“Price compression is when market participants price in many years worth of future performance into the current price. They are, in effect, buying today with the expectation that future earnings will justify current prices. When you combine this concept with an understanding of behavioral finance and the understanding that market expectations can become irrational, you can build some understanding behind the concept of market bubbles. As I’ve described before, A bubble is an environment in which the market price of an asset has deviated from the underlying asset’s fundamentals to an extent that renders the current market price unstable relative to the underlying asset’s ability to deliver the expected result.”


----------



## mpbk (12 Abr 2014)

la bolsa ha bajado poco.....como os gusta


----------



## tarrito (12 Abr 2014)

[YOUTUBE]b6vSf0cA9qY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LOLO08 (12 Abr 2014)

Buenas vacaciones a todos los que las puedan disfrutar.

Dejo orden de compra para IBE, Fe, y bios... si llegan a precios más bajos.

Ajusto SL y me piro unos dias al Sur.


----------



## torrefacto (12 Abr 2014)

Hola a todos;
Viendo la siguiente gráfica del NASDAQ:





Y la noticia de retirada de estimulos de la FED, podemos concluir que el ciclo alcista ha terminado ??? Hay otros indicadores a tener en cuenta???
Un saludo.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Abr 2014)

torrefacto dijo:


> Hola a todos;
> Viendo la siguiente gráfica del NASDAQ:
> 
> 
> ...



entiendo que es mansfield comparando nasdaq y sp

creo, CREO, que solo tiene sentido para representar sectoriales o empresas frente al SP, pq usar el nasdaq y el sp en ambas, puede llevar a engaño, ya que ambas están muy correlacionadas

en el gráfico se ve cómo ha estado subiendo más rápido que el SP, y ahora puede que toque que baja más rápido, o que sube menos rápido.




lo de arriba son manos fuertes, no?


----------



## Montegrifo (12 Abr 2014)

Ale! A disfrutar y desconectar que ya nos quedaremos otros para mantener el chiringuito.

Al final ayer, además de la entrada en BME, no me pude contener y le metí un tirito a imtech (la tentación de tener precio de entrada mejor que bestinver fue demasiada, ya veremos a ver por donde salen con el tema de la ampliación y tal)

Aún así mantengo dos tercios en liquidez la cual tengo pensado ir fundiendo según se vaya despejando el panorama.


----------



## mpbk (12 Abr 2014)

torrefacto dijo:


> Hola a todos;
> Viendo la siguiente gráfica del NASDAQ:
> 
> 
> ...



el nasdaq se va a superar máximos historicos. esto es solo un fin de onda, quedan ondas y ondas,......veremos hasta donde cae y donde podemos reentrar con todo.

3385 primer soporte y 3000 segundo(gap)
de nada y tal, opinión de profesional.


----------



## ane agurain (12 Abr 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Ale! A disfrutar y desconectar que ya nos quedaremos otros para mantener el chiringuito.
> 
> Al final ayer, además de la entrada en BME, no me pude contener y le metí un tirito a imtech (la tentación de tener precio de entrada mejor que bestinver fue demasiada, ya veremos a ver por donde salen con el tema de la ampliación y tal)
> 
> Aún así mantengo dos tercios en liquidez la cual tengo pensado ir fundiendo según se vaya despejando el panorama.



Un espectacular eclipse volver? la Luna roja y gigante este s?bado - ABC.es
La NASA advierte que la luna se volverá completamente del color de la sangre - EcoPortal.net
La Tierra verá cuatro eclipses de 'lunas rojas' este año


En la madrugada del martes próximo desde América podrá observarse un eclipse lunar, el primero de una tétrada de "lunas rojas" que se producirá aproximadamente cada seis meses y que se repetirá sólo siete veces en este siglo, informó la NASA este miércoles.

Los eclipses totales de la Luna, cuando el satélite cruza el cono de sombra de la Tierra, son poco frecuentes y el último ocurrió el 10 de diciembre de 2011.

La última vez que tuvo lugar una serie de cuatro eclipses lunares totales ocurrió en 2003 y 2004.

El fenómeno ha estado rodeado a lo largo de la historia de muchas supersticiones y referencias a profecías sobre desastres naturales de gran magnitud.

Por ejemplo, el libro "Four Blood Moons" (Cuatro Lunas de Sangre), publicado el año pasado por el televangelista John Hagee, sugiere una vinculación entre la tétrada y los vaticinios bíblicos sobre el fin del mundo.
Segunda venida de Cristo

En octubre del 2013, Hagee realizó un análisis sobre el fenómeno. El pastor cree que cuando se trata de señales en la tierra, como el hambre, la peste y la guerra, la humanidad ya está acostumbrada a escuchar, pero no ocurre lo mismo cuando son señales en el cielo.

Convencido de la importancia de este factor, Hagee dice que hay una conexión directa entre los próximos cuatro eclipses lunares (luna de sangre) y “lo que anuncian es para Israel y toda la humanidad”.

Su principal argumento es que *en los últimos 500 años, las tres lunas de sangre se produjeron en el primer día de la Pascua. Estos avistamientos están conectados a algunos de los días más importantes de la historia judía:

1492 - El último año de la Inquisición española, cuando los judíos fueron expulsados de España.
1948 - Proclamación del Estado de Israel y la Guerra de la Independencia.
1967 - Inicio de la Guerra de los Seis Días, cuando Israel luchó contra las naciones árabes y reconquistó Jerusalén como parte de su territorio.
2014 - El jato se pone largo*

"Cada cuerpo celeste es controlado por la mano invisible de Dios, que señala los eventos futuros de la humanidad. No hay accidentes en movimiento" solar o lunar, argumenta Hagee. "Para ello es muy importante que los cristianos entiendan estas señales proféticas que apuntan a la segunda venida de Jesucristo".

La agencia aeroespacial estadounidense NASA explicó que el eclipse comenzará el 15 de abril a las 08:00 GMT cuando el borde de la Luna ingrese en el centro de la sombra de la Tierra, que es de color ámbar.

Es durante ese período que la Luna se ve, desde la Tierra, con un color rojizo causado por la luz del Sol y matizada por su paso a través de la atmósfera terrestre, algo similar a la coloración que adquiere la luz solar en los crepúsculos.

Singular característica

La totalidad del eclipse tendrá lugar durante un período de 78 minutos que comenzará aproximadamente una hora más tarde y si las condiciones meteorológicas lo permiten, el fenómeno podrá observarse en casi todo el continente americano.

"La característica más singular de esta tétrada de eclipses que tendrán lugar en 2014 y 2015 es que todos ellos serán visibles en todo o en parte de Estados Unidos", dijo Fred Espenak, un experto en eclipses de la NASA.

"Durante el siglo XXI, habrá nueve grupos de tétradas; de modo que describiría a las tétradas como un suceso que ocurre frecuentemente en el actual patrón de eclipses lunares", afirmó Espenak.

"Pero esto no ha sido siempre así. Durante el intervalo de trescientos años desde el año 1600 al año 1900, por ejemplo, no hubo tétradas", agregó.


> "Habrá señales en el sol, en la luna y en las estrellas". Lucas 21:25
> 
> "El sol se oscurecerá, la luna no dará su resplandor, las estrellas caerán del cielo, y las fuerzas de los cielos serán sacudidas". Mateo 24:29
> 
> "El sol se convertirá en tinieblas, y la luna en sangre, antes de que llegue el día grande del Señor". Hechos 2:20




y el jato largo :: :XX:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2014)

Tremendo documento jrafico










Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Montegrifo (12 Abr 2014)

Spoiler






ane agurain dijo:


> Un espectacular eclipse volver? la Luna roja y gigante este s?bado - ABC.es
> La NASA advierte que la luna se volverá completamente del color de la sangre - EcoPortal.net
> La Tierra verá cuatro eclipses de 'lunas rojas' este año
> 
> ...







Joder! Esto se avisa antes! 

Bueno, me metí con poca carga solo para quitarme el mono. Aguantaremos el chaparrón ::


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Espero que *ponzi *eche un ojo a fundamentales a ver si esto es un robo y venta de una empresa a los USA o no.
> https://es.finance.yahoo.com/notici...-deoleo-ve-beneficiosa-064457129--sector.html
> 
> http://www.cnmv.es/portal/verDoc.axd?t={5765a7e8-f44a-4610-9480-cbe4baa4de08}
> http://www.cnmv.es/portal/hr/verDoc.axd?t={11733f9d-9c0e-4926-8ad4-6a0c2c404d8d}



La empresa vale mas pero bien gestionada...Que entren profesionales en el sector para nada significa un robo lo que es un robo es que se utilicen cajas de ahorros para salvaguardar los sillones calentitos de amiguetes en el consejo.Deoleo es un nido de castuzos.El negocio es el que es y encima estan muy endeudados,para mi tiene mas valor dentro de un holding que de forma independente.






James Bond dijo:


> Me esta tentando mucho entrar en Imtech a estos precios... ¿Hay riesgo real de quiebra?
> 
> Tengo el dedo apuntito de cargar ::
> 
> ...



En imtech si hay riesgo, a priori no parece que de quiebra pero hay que tener cuidado, de un plumazo se han cargado cualquier credibilidad tanto de cuentas como del equipo gestor. Y esto es muy importante uno no promete hacer una ampliación de un 10% en caso de que las cosas vayan mal para junio de 2015 y 3 semanas después decir que no que mejor para junio de 2014.El negocio me sigue gustando pero no se ya hasta que punto merece la pena arriesgarse a otra ampliación...quien asegura que de verdad esta sera la ultima


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> La empresa vale mas pero bien gestionada...Que entren profesionales en el sector para nada significa un robo lo que es un robo es que se utilicen cajas de ahorros para salvaguardar los sillones calentitos de amiguetes en el consejo.Deoleo es un nido de castuzos.El negocio es el que es y encima estan muy endeudados,para mi tiene mas valor dentro de un holding que de forma independente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EMHO Royal Imtech ya está quemada como inversión.

En una historia de reestructuración no se puede entrar con un equipo gestor tan poco creible.

Hay acciones a patadas como para jugársela con estos holandeses ...


----------



## ponzi (12 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> EMHO Royal Imtech ya está quemada como inversión.
> 
> En una historia de reestructuración no se puede entrar con un equipo gestor tan poco creible.
> 
> Hay acciones a patadas como para jugársela con estos holandeses ...



Ahora mismo hay opciones mas interesantes.La empresa es verdad que esta barata pero es que el equipo gestor ha perdido cualquier resquicio de credibilidad y mas ahora que estan anunciando nuevas ampliaciones.Me fastidia reconocerlo porque el negocio en si me gusta y creo que tiene futuro pero hay mejores opciones sin necesidad de asumir tanto riesgo como guillin o corticeira.Hay que tener cuidado con imtech


----------



## ane agurain (12 Abr 2014)

interesante


Las tres formas (comprobadas) de ganar en bolsa - Blogs de Telón de Fondo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2014)

Janus y demás cule(erditos)....salid ratitaaaaaaaas 

Sin penal ni roja,
El farsa no moja 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus y demás cule(erditos)....salid ratitaaaaaaaas
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Sólo nos queda el Pupas de Mierda 8:8:8:

El vomitonas está haciendo méritos para la renovación multimillonaria :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

Janus, te quiero bro ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Sólo nos queda el Pupas de Mierda 8:8:8:
> 
> El vomitonas está haciendo méritos para la renovación multimillonaria :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Janus, te quiero bro ::::::



Ya has tardado ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2014)

Para que avivéis vuestro fuego burbujista .... que anda muy apagado con tanto broteverdismo y tanta polla joer

[YOUTUBE]MyLT7OTuyyI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (12 Abr 2014)

ezentianos
Ezentis: Desde un punto de vista de inversión las correcciones son para tomar posiciones

---------- Post added 12-abr-2014 at 13:59 ----------

El ?Cruce de la Muerte? de los bonos es un mal augurio para las acciones


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2014)

[YOUTUBE]5wqqSt0aeK4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (12 Abr 2014)

El ?Cruce de la Muerte? de los bonos es un mal augurio para las acciones


Un signo de mal agüero en los mercados de bonos podría estar señalando problemas graves en las acciones. El rendimiento de los bonos en Estados Unidos están coqueteando con un fenómeno conocido como el "Cruce de la Muerte " en el que la media a corto plazo del rendimiento del bono a 10 años está a punto de cruzar por debajo de la medida de largo plazo.

Aunque no hay garantías de lo que podría significar, en los últimos años este "Cruce de la Muerte" se ha formado cuatro veces y en tres de esas ocasiones se vieron ventas importantes en los mercados de acciones.

El evento de septiembre de 2007 vino con un techo de mercado y justo antes de la crisis financiera, dice Abigail Doolittle de Peak Theories Research en la CNBC.

“En septiembre de 2008, el cruce vino cuando Lehman Brothers quebró y provocó un colapso aún más agresivo en la renta variable. En junio de 2010, la crisis de la deuda soberana de la zona euro provocó otro cruce, mientras que un año más tarde el cruce sentó las bases de una fuerte corrección.

En el entorno actual, el rendimiento del bono a 10 años en EEUU ha caído a alrededor del 2,70%, tras tocar brevemente el 3% a finales de 2013 y principios de 2014. Los estrategas de Wall Street habían previsto que los rendimientos continuaran subiendo ante las expectativas de que la Reserva Federal podría adoptar una política monetaria más restrictiva.

Sin embargo, en el primer trimestre se registró una serie desigual de datos económicos, que se culminó con unos sólidos, pero no espectaculares, datos de empleo de marzo, que ha dado lugar a algunas dudas en el mercado. Las acciones tecnológicas se han desplomado, mientras la temporada de resultados del primer trimestre comienza esta semana en medio de expectativas que señalan que las empresas del S&P 500 no incrementarán su beneficio, de media.

Estos factores convergentes crean un contexto potencialmente bajista para las acciones.

Esto nos dice que el mercado de bonos no cree que la Reserva Federal sea capaz de permanecer en su nuevo curso "línea dura". En términos más prácticos, esto puede significar que el mercado de bonos no cree que la Fed vaya a subir tipos durante el año que viene y puede incluso sugerir que los inversores en bonos piensan que la Fed tendrá que mantener su programa de compras de bonos o incluso aprobar una nueva QE en algún momento.

Otros traders creen que mientras que el rendimiento del bono a 10 años amenaza con un cruce de la muerte, también lo hace el rendimiento de la curva del bono a 5 y el de 30 años.

La cuestión clave, por supuesto, es si estas tendencias actuales se mantendrán.

Las consecuencias para los inversores de capital podrían ser sustanciales.

"Primero tenemos que ver si se produce un cruce de la muerte en el rendimiento del bono a 10 años y luego, si es así, me gustaría decir que hay muchas posibilidades de que los mercados de renta variable desciendan al menos un 20%", dijo Abigail Doolittle.

El mercado lleva mucho tiempo esperando esta corrección y muchos analistas que son optimistas en el medio plazo, creen que podríamos acercarnos a una corrección.

Incluso el optimista banco de inversiones americano Piper Jaffray, que tiene un precio objetivo para el S&P 500 de 2100 para 2014, cree que la tendencia en los rendimientos de los bonos sugiere que algo se está tramando.

"Tenemos la sospecha de que cualquier debilidad en el corto plazo en el rendimiento del bono a 10 años puede moderar temporalmente los flujos de fondos hacia las acciones", dijo Craig Johnson, estratega técnico de mercado de Piper Jaffray. "Seguimos siendo alcistas seculares en el mercado de renta variable en general. Sin embargo, en el corto plazo sospechamos que está comenzando a desarrollarse algo de debilidad".


Por último, quiero señalar un gráfico de Martin Enlund de Handelsbanken Capital Markets. Martin destaca la divergencia entre la pendiente de la curva de 10-5 años respecto a los ratios PER de la renta variable. El mercado de bonos está enviando un mensaje muy claro - el crecimiento será débil. Las acciones, por otra parte, reflejan que los inversores están ávidos por comprar activos de riesgo impulsando el precio de las acciones a pesar de las advertencias del mercado de bonos.”


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> El ?Cruce de la Muerte? de los bonos es un mal augurio para las acciones
> 
> 
> Un signo de mal agüero en los mercados de bonos podría estar señalando problemas graves en las acciones. El rendimiento de los bonos en Estados Unidos están coqueteando con un fenómeno conocido como el "Cruce de la Muerte " en el que la media a corto plazo del rendimiento del bono a 10 años está a punto de cruzar por debajo de la medida de largo plazo.
> ...


----------



## Janus (12 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Janus y demás cule(erditos)....salid ratitaaaaaaaas
> 
> Sin penal ni roja,
> El farsa no moja
> ...



Siempre nos queda el balonmano.


----------



## egarenc (12 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Sólo nos queda el Pupas de Mierda 8:8:8:
> 
> El vomitonas está haciendo méritos para la renovación multimillonaria :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:
> 
> Janus, te quiero bro ::::::



menos mal que de bolsa y burbujismo si que entendeis :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


Edito para decir que va a ser divertido cuando 'el que mea colonia' os de por el Munchen


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (12 Abr 2014)

El equipo de la marica dopada puede que pase, el de la patata martino masquemalo et al fijo que no 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## ane agurain (12 Abr 2014)

Muy útil: Investigación sectorial en StockCharts | Novatos Trading Club

para que leaís mañana, esta bien conocerlo


----------



## egarenc (12 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> El equipo de la marica dopada puede que pase, el de la patata martino masquemalo et al fijo que no
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



triste decirlo, pero casi mejor que haya sido así.


----------



## Janus (12 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> triste decirlo, pero casi mejor que haya sido así.



Estos latinos no vuelven a su pais en la vida. La corrida de capitales que se avecina es de aupa. Todo el dinero volvera a occidente al calor del los tipps crecientes. La gente se piensa que el negocio va a estar en los cortos pero no se da cuenta que ahi el potencial no puede pasar del 100%. El negocio va a estar en los tipos de cambio. Van a reventar.

El arrastre es global porque esas depreciaciones tumbaran las cuentas de resultados de las multinacionales. Ahi estan todas las españolas hasta las trancas. Vigilen a TimoF porque Brasil no es Venezuela y esa puta mierda de pais les ha forzado una importante devaluacion de activos.

Pero no se preocupen porque las empresas con operaciones latinoamericanas podran decir que por el tipo de cambio pierden menos dinero en las cuentas consolidadas.


----------



## bertok (12 Abr 2014)

Maguuuuuuuuuuuuuuufo

[YOUTUBE]YG9CV4t0TlA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chila (13 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Muy útil: Investigación sectorial en StockCharts | Novatos Trading Club
> 
> para que leaís mañana, esta bien conocerlo



Gracias!!
Del futbol rl Atleti va a hacer doblete, aviso.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2014)

Doblete? Al atleti le van a doblar el ojete!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Doblete? Al atleti le van a doblar el ojete!!!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2014)

Por los partiditos del Bernabéu el RM no va ganar la liga....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2014)

Próximamente en sus pantallas

[YOUTUBE]z-nnUQcd5uM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robopoli (13 Abr 2014)

Esta tarde al atleti le toca corrección y ellos lo saben. El Madrid ha roto la resistencia de los 76 y tiene via libre hasta los 100 o más allá. El barsa ha hecho doble techo y está para meterle unos buenos cortos mesi-anos.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egarenc (13 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Esta tarde al atleti le toca corrección y ellos lo saben. El Madrid ha roto la resistencia de los 76 y tiene via libre hasta los 100 o más allá. El barsa ha hecho doble techo y está para meterle unos buenos cortos mesi-anos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Mirate los fundamentales de ambos, en los activos me parecen mucho mas valiosos los dos cojones del Cholo que la ceja de Ancelotti

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sr.anus (13 Abr 2014)

todo el fin de semana y ni una jaca en el tema?
pandoro os ha dejado asexuados?






hablo algo de bolsa y asi disimulo, ta25 cayendo 1,5 %


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> todo el fin de semana y ni una jaca en el tema?
> pandoro os ha dejado asexuados?
> 
> 
> ...



Algunos ya me visionado lo último de Dani Daniels este fin de semana ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (13 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Algunos ya me visionado lo último de Dani Daniels este fin de semana ::::::



ese será el nuevo fichaje del athletico no?


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ese será el nuevo fichaje del athletico no?



Es la nueva defensa: se las traga todas 8:


----------



## ane agurain (13 Abr 2014)

Locomotive makes first run in 42 years to help Tohoku pick up steam - AJW by The Asahi Shimbun

el carbón vuelve a usarse 




bonita foto, el motivo no, de hoy en Valparaiso


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Locomotive makes first run in 42 years to help Tohoku pick up steam - AJW by The Asahi Shimbun
> 
> el carbón vuelve a usarse
> 
> ...



en unos años


----------



## ane agurain (13 Abr 2014)

voy comprando constructoras


----------



## Namreir (13 Abr 2014)

Alguien me llamo lco hace unos meses

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Locomotive makes first run in 42 years to help Tohoku pick up steam - AJW by The Asahi Shimbun
> 
> el carbón vuelve a usarse
> 
> ...



Va a haber más demanda de coal para alimentar las calderas donde vamos a quemar a nuestros enemigos ::

Qué coño para turismo!!!!!, mejor para quemar castuzos.


----------



## vermer (13 Abr 2014)

Me gustaria que Janus comentase un poco como ve el sector solar. Me gustaria que cayese mas para dar otro paseo...


----------



## Janus (13 Abr 2014)

Es bajista sobre todo la vertiente china. Las americanas están bien pero tienen mucho apalancamiento por lo que una simple corrección del mercado las podría hacer caer proporcionalmente a las subidas previas.

En lo chino no hay que meter dinero, ni long ni short.

HSOL por ejemplo tiene un problema de costes muy importante. Trina Solar puede quebrar si dura el mal tiempo y el gobierno chino no les ayuda indirectamente en la refinanciación.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2014)

Uuuuuuuuuuffffffffffffffffffffffffffff

[YOUTUBE]7bhu6fiIzOo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (13 Abr 2014)

Bueno, primer gráfico del finde que me llama la atención: BME, y lo pongo en spoiler, pero me parece que cumple al 100%

He tirado un abanico desde ahí y si os fijáis va cumpliendo cada vez. Y RSI indica que o rebota o guano. El semanal también. si rebotase, tenemos clara el pullback en qué nivel, si cayese el soporte sería...


Spoiler























---------- Post added 13-abr-2014 at 11:05 ----------

es domingo, no?

[YOUTUBE]O-CaD06jhXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2014)

Viene muy feo.

*La clave ucraniana*

The Oil Crash: La clave ucraniana

Ucrania: laboratorio neonazi, gas y petróleo

*Los tambores que anuncian el inicio de una gran guerra mundial continúan repicando en Ucrania*. La injerencia a fondo por parte de EE.UU./UE/OTAN en la desestabilización de Ucrania entraña unas connotaciones geopolíticas que van más allá del golpe de estado inducido para instalar un régimen/laboratorio neonazi a las puertas de Europa. Los acontecimientos conducen a conjeturar que con esta agresión se busca alterarle el rumbo al orden internacional multipolar gestado en la última década e impedir su consolidación, y en su lugar imponer un orden internacional hegemónico, opresor, militar/mercenarizado y violento capitaneado por la plutocracia de EE.UU.

*La agresión político-militar desplegada por EE.UU./UE/OTAN para forzar un nuevo orden internacional que responda a los intereses de EE.UU. está develando que inevitablemente todos los caminos conducen finalmente a una guerra frontal con China*. Para llevar a cabo este arriesgado sueño imperial, Washington y Bruselas tienen que controlar/derrotar tres lugares emblemáticos: La Plaza Maidan, la Plaza Roja, y la Plaza Tiananmen. Tarea no fácil, pero el desespero puede llevar a cualquier demencial aventura, así ésta sea una pugna intercapitalista.

*Esta peligrosa jugada por parte de EE.UU./UE/OTAN es producto de la pérdida de influencia y de poder global de EE.UU., cuyo declive acelerado viene acompañado de una profunda crisis económica y energética sin retorno. El modelo capitalista de producción depredó, destruyó y agotó los recursos naturales y energéticos, y contaminó todos los ecosistemas del planeta en su afán de acumulación.* *El crecimiento económico es cosa del pasado*. Sin energía es imposible crecer. Para crecer económicamente se requiere aumentar el consumo de energía, y a la inversa, sin aumento del consumo de energía es imposible crecer económicamente. *Por lo tanto, si un sistema basado en el crecimiento económico infinito no puede crecer está abocado a un colapso societal. El modelo capitalista ha llegado a su punto límite y ha comenzado su implosión arrastrado por una crisis multidimensional inherente al propio modelo. “La decadencia y caída del imperio global de Estados Unidos es el hecho más importante de la geopolítica en el mundo de hoy” (1), el colapso está en camino y su impacto es de grandes proporciones telúricas a nivel global. Ucrania acusa ser un revelador síntoma para evitar que el sistema colapse. Esta encrucijada hace que los apetitos imperiales de Estados Unidos en su huida hacia adelante por el control de territorios y de los recursos que quedan conduzcan a una guerra mundial nuclear.*

El sistema capitalista estocado de muerte en el alma hegemónica imperial ha entrado de lleno en un giro geopolítico de eje geográfico/Asia/ acelerado. Los acontecimientos internacionales están testificando que la transición de paradigma post imperial-USAmericano se precipita a empellones, dejando a su paso profundas y graves crisis económicas, sociales, ecológicas, políticas, culturales, éticas y humanitarias. Ninguna transición y disolución imperial hegemónica puede ocurrir sin crisis, violencia, ni guerras, así ese escenario sea el menos deseado por la mayoría de la humanidad. Lo ideal sería que ésta fuera pacífica, pero un poder hegemónico erigido a base de violencia y de destrucción no va dar el paso al lado de manera pacífica para que otros llenen este vacío.

*La actual ofensiva geopolítico puesta en marcha en Ucrania por EE.UU./UE/OTAN para remodelar el orden internacional -aparte de sus peligros, costos y desenlace final- ha dejado al descubierto dos líneas relevantes interrelacionadas que deben ser analizadas con atención: instauración de un régimen/laboratorio neonazi en Kiev; y una gran crisis energética en especial gas y el petróleo.
*
*¿Por qué Ucrania es centro de rivalidad?
*
Ucrania juega un rol estratégico en los intereses y en las aspiraciones hegemónicas de EE.UU. desde siempre en su afán por controlar el mundo. Estas tendencias vienen desde tiempo atrás. A inicios del siglo XX la teoría del “Heartland” de Halford Mackinder sostiene que “Quien gobierne en Europa del Este dominará el Heartland; quien gobierne el Heartland dominará la Isla-Mundial; quien gobierne la Isla-Mundial controlará el mundo." Y más concretamente quien domina el “Heartland”, domina el mundo, especialmente si controla Ucrania.

La particular situación geopolítica de comienzos del siglo XXI revive y da un nuevo impulso y valor funcional a la región euroasiática como segmento espacial a controlar para dominar el mundo, lo cual choca frontalmente con las visiones geopolíticas del euroasianismo ruso y de la alianza sino-rusa de revivir la Ruta de la Seda. Este nuevo impulso en “occidente” vendrá de las pretensiones imperiales delineadas por el estratega de seguridad de EE.UU. Zbigniew Brzezinski, quien enfatiza la doctrina que el Estado que domine este vasto continente, el cual constituye un eje geopolítico, de hecho controlaría dos de las tres regiones económicas más productivas y avanzadas del mundo, subordinaría a África y tornaría el hemisferio occidental y Oceanía geopolíticamente periféricos. *En Eurasia, vive el 75% de la población mundial y están depositadas 3/4 de las fuentes de energía conocidas en todo el mundo*. Y más en concreto afirma que “Rusia sin Ucrania deja de ser un imperio, pero Rusia con Ucrania sobornada y luego subordinada, automáticamente se convierte en un imperio”. Estos parámetros expuestos muestran por qué EE.UU./UE/OTAN están dispuestos a jugar sus últimas cartas en una aventura bélica en Ucrania; y además, por qué en sus propósitos de alcanzar sus metas de dominio y control de Eurasia no existe parámetros de ninguna especie que les impida acudir a los métodos y alianzas execrables, como el apoyo a grupos neonazis y extremistas violentos de derecha.

En el complot dirigido y patrocinado por EE.UU./UE/OTAN para derribar el gobierno de Viktor Yanukóvich y empotrar un régimen neonazi en Kiev, hace gala de la combinación de una serie de elementos entrelazados que deben ser analizados.

*Laboratorio neonazi en Kiev
*
En Ucrania no se empleó el típico golpe de estado blando sustentado en el modelo “revolución de colores” del Albert Einstein Institution, de Gene Sharp, en este caso se recurrió a la aplicación de diferentes instrumentos para llevar a cabo el golpe de estado. Estos van desde la utilización de la protesta social pacífica hasta métodos abiertamente radicales, en los que prevalecen formas de violencia extrema apuntaladas con grupos neonazis y extremistas nacionalistas y mercenarios-francotiradores.

Cambios y variantes al modelo de Gene Sharp ya se habían visto en Egipto, Libia, Siria. Allí se acude abiertamente a yihadistas islámicos como complemento central. En el actual complot en Ucrania por su importancia geoestratégica se sincronizan, se actualizaron y se ejecutan nuevos mecanismos. Por un lado tenemos el modelo de “golpe de estado blando” con toda su parafernalia: la mass media corporativa de “occidente” acusando de lo peor y demonizando hasta el paroxismo al gobierno de Yanukóvich, a Rusia y en especial a Putin (Nota: aquí el autor de ninguna manera está afirmando que Yanukóvich y Putin sean unos santos, se está es analizando el desarrollo de los acontecimientos de rivalidad intercapitalista); las ONGs actuando a tope para velar por los “derechos humanos” y las “libertades civiles y democráticas”. Además, ahora encontramos que las cancillerías, embajadas, parlamentos e instituciones de EE.UU., Unión Europea, Canadá, OTAN, OSCE, tienen una nueva misión diplomática participar abiertamente y en masa en las revueltas de la Plaza Maidan de Kiev, abrazados de partidarios de la neonazi Svoboda de Stepan Bandera y del Sector Derecho.

Por otro lado, esto va acompañado con la participación de multinacionales como Chevron orientadas a la apropiación del gas esquisto de región oriental de Ucrania –en cualquier análisis con relación a Ucrania es básico ver el papel que juegan las multinacionales en la crisis-. La firma de un acuerdo de 10 mil millones de dólares para la producción compartida de gas esquisto entre el gobierno ucraniano y Chevron, es tomado desde Washington como un paso en dirección de la independencia energética de Rusia, y en la tradición de unir los intereses de las corporaciones multinacionales bajo el paraguas y pretexto de la seguridad nacional de EE.UU. Al respecto el International Business Times afirmó que “el acuerdo de Chevron con Ucrania fue apoyado por USA como parte de su estrategia de seguridad nacional para ayudar a reducir la dependencia energética de Europa y de Kiev de Rusia.” A la par de esto, la multinacional Cargill apunta al control de la producción de los alimentos fortaleciendo la posición comercial de la corporación en uno de los negocios al invertir más de 200 millones de dólares en las acciones de UkrLandFarming (Financial Times, enero 12, 2014). Esta empresa ucraniana que posee 500 mil hectáreas de tierra, es la octava cultivadora de tierra más grande del mundo y el segundo mayor productor de huevos. Cargill también tiene en Ucrania negocios en plantas de procesamiento y terminales de exportación en el Mar Negro. Seguramente necesitaba un puerto para aumentar el grado de control sobre el mercado. No se debe olvidar la importancia mundial agrícola de Ucrania y de la franja de tierra de gran fértil que abarca la mayor parte de las llamadas "tierras negras" o chernozem, al centro y oeste del país. Y para completar el cuadro, Monsanto, la empresa de semillas transgénicas más grande del mundo, también está ganando espacio en Ucrania donde ya controla el 40% del mercado de semillas. Jugada comercial de control agrícola que busca cerrarle espacio a China en el mercado ucraniano. Lo cual se puede inscribir dentro de las guerras por las tierras fértiles y la alimentación desatada a nivel mundial.

Esto se complementa con las medidas que el gobierno neonazi títere de Kiev ha comenzado a tomar para preparar al país para “que afronte las dolorosas pero necesarias reformas sociales y económicas” impuestas por la medicina del FMI. Una de los primeros requerimientos del FMI es que los subsidios al gas de los hogares se reduzcan en un 50%. Otros requisitos onerosos del IMF incluyen recortes a las pensiones, en el empleo estatal y la privatización de los activos y propiedad del gobierno (traducción: que las corporaciones occidentales puedan comprar a precio de regalo los bienes públicos); así como otras reducciones en los programas de gastos sociales en Ucrania (Voice of Russia: Ukraine's economic crisis: Who benefits? Who pays?).

El laboratorio neonazi/neofascista de Kiev no es un mero hecho coyuntural para Ucrania o para ciudadanos de tercera o cuarta clase. Ese es el modelo que UU.EE., la Unión Europea, Canadá y en los países del autoproclamado “occidente” vienen adecuando y refinando para implantar en sus propios países. La pérdida y la restricción continuada de las libertades civiles, políticas, sociales y derechos democráticos avanzan a pasos agigantados. Las demandas sociales y políticas son acalladas. Nada de esto existe mientras no esté en la falsimedia corporativa. La protesta ciudadana es criminalizada y penada severamente. El desmonte del estado de bienestar es a marchas forzadas y a golpe de decreto. Todo lo público y los bienes comunes son saqueados. El control e interceptación de todas las fuentes de información y a todos los ciudadanos, pese a ser uno de los más aberrantes ataques a la libertad, no es otra cosa que el miedo de estas plutocracias y sus amos. Las legislaciones nacionales del autoproclamado occidente se están ajustando a un modelo neofascista en ciernes para ser aplicado a sus ciudadanos. Por ello, EE.UU./Obama, el gobierno de Canadá y los gobiernos de Europa salieron presurosos a afirmar y ratificar que el gobierno títere neonazi montado en Kiev tras el golpe de estado es un “gobierno legítimo”. Ese experimento puesto en escena en Kiev es todo un laboratorio neonazi/neofascista que esperan trasladar depurado a sus propias naciones. Un ejemplo palmario de lo que puede pasar en inmediato futuro es la destitución del periodista finlandés Jari Sarasvuo (ver: Raw Nata, Känd finsk programledare Jari Sarasvuo fick sparken; y en Helsingin Sanomat Helsingin Sanomat) y el cierre fulminante de su programa por entrevistar al catedrático de la Universidad de Helsinki, Johan Beckman, quien exigió la liberación de Europa de la "junta fascista" ucraniana y acusó al canciller de Finlandia de apoyo a los nazis.

Que nadie se llame a engaño. Alguien puede imaginarse a EE.UU., la Unión Europea, Canadá, la OTAN, entregándole 5000 millones de dólares a unos grupos ucranianos sin saber quiénes eran éstos (dinero confirmado por la misma la Secretaria de Estado adjunta Victoria Nuland). Ni quiénes son los que conforman esos grupos, y mucho menos darse por enterados quiénes son sus líderes. Naturalmente que todos sabían que sus pupilos/marioneta encargados del golpe eran miembros de grupos neonazis y de extrema derecha. Este monto económico aportado no es una bicoca, ni tampoco gratis. Ante la magnitud de los objetivos occidentales se podría pensar que es mucho más dinero. La infraestructura y los niveles de coordinación entre los interesados en el caos y el complot contra el gobierno de Yanukóvich y el control de Ucrania pueden ser mucho más oscuros de lo que cualquier mente pueda imaginar. *La apuesta de EE.UU./UE/OTAN es una jugada geopolítica temeraria, pero ante la crisis multidimensional por la que están atravesando los conduce inevitablemente a esa aventura.
*
*Crisis energética: Gas y petróleo
*

*La crisis económica mundial galopante desde 2007/2008, y en especial, en los países desarrollados (mal-desarrollados es la mejor definición), se debe a la escasez y el declive de los hidrocarburos. Al no poder disponer de ingentes cantidades de energía en el mercado, fundamentalmente de petróleo, hace que el complejo sistema industrial y tecnológico, sustentado en esta fuente de energía, no pueda funcionar y mucho menos crecer. Por consiguientemente, el sistema al no poder continuar con su crecimiento y su consumo sin límites entra en crisis. El sistema ha chocado con un mundo que es finito, realidad física de la cual no se puede escapar: el cenit del petróleo.
*
El cenit del petróleo que ya hemos pasado, y que la propia Agencia Internacional de la Energía en su informe anual de 2010 (World Energy Outlook 2010) finalmente reconoce, y afirma que éste tuvo lugar en 2006. Además, muchos expertos y estudios señalan que el cenit de los hidrocarburos más el uranio tendrá lugar en 2018, de ser así estamos ante un problema muy grueso. Estas gráficas de diferentes reportes lo ratifican: el de la izquierda es de Energy Watch Group: Fossil and Nuclear Fuels, the Supply Outlook 2013. Y el otro tomado de The Future.

http://www.resilience.org/articles/General/2013/05_May/chart.JPGhttp://www.thefuture.net.nz/peak.png


*Esto cambia el panorama y le da un vuelco total a las políticas de seguridad y a relaciones internacionales de los países de las economías (mal)desarrolladas*, pues en su afán de garantizar el acceso, disposición, transporte y control de los recursos energéticos chocan frontalmente con los intereses de otros países y poderes que también están compitiendo por los mismos escasos recursos. *Por ello, EE.UU./UE/OTAN han estado involucrados en la última década en cantidad de agresiones e invasiones a países que cuentan todavía con recursos como gas y petróleo, o con abundante agua dulce y tierras fértiles.*

En la actual situación internacional de crisis, Ucrania es una puerta crucial en la búsqueda del control de los hidrocarburos de Rusia y de las regiones del Mar Caspio y de Asia Central. Ucrania es una zona geoestratégica que juega un papel central en la estrategia de EE.UU. en sus ansias de hegemonía global. Con esta arremetida Washington, en primer lugar, busca sacar a Rusia de Ucrania y a su vez, quitarle la posibilidad de acceso al Mar Negro y a las aguas del Mediterráneo. Segundo, correr las fronteras de la OTAN si es posible al centro de la Plaza Roja. Tercero, desmembrar a Rusia para controlar sus hidrocarburos y su vasto territorio. Cuarto, tratar de estrangular a China por sus flancos norte y occidental como refuerzo de la llamada política del “pivote Asia-Pacífico” de Obama, para entrar a asestarle de golpe de gracia.

Por lo tanto, nadie se puede auto-engañar o dejarse engañar. *Aquí todo tiene que ver con petróleo y gas: energía*. Petróleo es casi sinónimo de poder. La trama ucraniana de EE.UU./UE/OTAN obedece al acceso y control del petróleo y el gas de Rusia, Mar Caspio y Asia Central. Sin energía y sin petróleo no hay posibilidad de sostener la máquina de dominio y es imposible parar la caída del imperio. Sin petróleo el dólar chatarra es eso chatarra, pues no hay fuerzas armadas, ni misiles amenazantes que lo impongan como moneda global.

La “aparente sensación de empate” que se presenta en la crisis ucraniana encierra muchos peligros escondidos. Esto no para ahí. Por un lado, porque EE.UU. y sus aliados europeos aunque estén contentos con su gobierno-títere neonazi en Kiev, no se van a quedar satisfechos con lo logrado. Y por el otro lado, Rusia no duerme tranquila pese a la rápida adhesión de Crimea tras el masivo referendo autodeterminación.

El forzoso alto en la marcha al que se vio obligado EE.UU./UE/OTAN, tras la rápida jugada del Kremlin al consolidar su posición en Crimea y de un control seguro de la base militar de Sebastopol, es un simple interregno para preparar los siguientes pasos. Mientras tanto, la obscura realidad es maquillada con sanciones y expulsiones de organismos que ya no juegan un papel preponderante en el contexto internacional.

La pregunta que surge es ¿qué obligó a EE.UU./UE/OTAN a hacer este alto en la marcha de conquista? Respuesta, la carencia y garantía de insumos energéticos (gas y petróleo) suficientes y seguros que permitan seguir a delante con la agresión.

Por tal motivo, petróleo y gas y su garantía de abastecimiento es el tema recurrente en actual la crisis ucraniana por parte de las élites gobernantes europeas y de EE.UU., asunto que contiene dos vertientes centrales: 1) que los países de Europa no disponen de gas y petróleo, y 2) que Europa en gran parte depende las importaciones de gas y de petróleo de Rusia.

Esta baza a favor de Rusia y el hecho de que Moscú pueda cortar el suministro de energía hace que las agresiones se detengan un momento, mientras se resuelve cómo garantizar el abastecimiento para que la economía europea no se vea comprometida y paralizada. Ante esta circunstancia han surgido las más variadas soluciones y respuestas. Estas van desde acudir a la supuesta abundancia e independencia energética de EE.UU. para usarla como arma energética estratégica contra Rusia, hasta llegar a plantearse el supuesto abastecimiento energético con gas del norte de África.

Ninguna de estas alternativas son reales, ni tampoco fáciles de concretar, por más que sus líderes las den como ciertas. En cuanto al gas procedente del norte África, surge una inquietud, si esa vía puede abastecer con tanto gas a Europa por qué no se ha puesto en marcha de tiempo atrás. Y súmele a esto que Europa no cuenta con gasoductos, ni con plantas de licuefacción de gas en Europa. Ni con plantas de almacenamiento de grandes cantidades. Por lo tanto, esto para tranquilizar a los ciudadanos puede estar bien, pero con meros deseos no basta para garantizar la seguridad energética de un continente que no cuenta con petróleo y gas.

Con relación a la abundancia de gas y de petróleo de EE.UU. encontramos argumentaciones de que Washington podría suplir las necesidades de gas de Europa o, como afirma Angela Merkel que “El gas estadounidense podría ser una opción”. *Sabrá Merkel lo que esconde la historia del gas esquisto, que no existe tal abundancia que permite exportar, y que esto no es más que una gran burbuja energética más parecida a una pirámide Ponzi*. Que el decline del gas esquisto de Estados Unidos ya está en camino como lo señala este artículo de Oil Price.com “Shale Bust: North America Natural Gas Production set to Seriously Decline”. Además, *Ella debería saber que los inversores están huyendo del negocio por la baja rentabilidad y la oposición de los habitantes de los lugares afectados por el fracking, por los graves problemas de contaminación medioambiental*. Ella y los gobernantes europeos podrían consultar el completo estudio sobre el tema: “Baby, Drill, Baby” de David Hughes, para que no especulen con el gas pizarra de EE.UU., ni de Polonia.

Veamos cómo quedan las pretensiones de inundar a Europa con gas estadounidense, escuchemos que dicen al respecto los militares y expertos que se reunieron en la última cumbre de diciembre del Dialogo Transatlántico de Seguridad Energética. Afirma el coronel US Army Daniel Davis: “La producción del gas pizarra de USA ha soportado una meseta en el último año que es poco probable que consiga mantener la sostenibilidad a largo plazo debido al modo impresionante de las altas tasas de declive, y debido a que gran parte de la producción proviene sólo de dos o tres campos.” 

Y qué hablar de crear una “unión energética europea”, esto parece más un pomposo discurso para el oído de los ciudadanos europeos. Es algo así como no hace falta el gas ruso, no lo necesitamos. No se preocupen que si vamos a la guerra les garantizamos que no pasarán frio en el invierno. La pregunta es dónde están los hidrocarburos, quizá la UE cuenta con los recursos de otros países.

Asimismo el petróleo esquisto de EE.UU. tampoco inundará a Europa. La abundancia e independencia procedente del boom petróleo esquisto ha tocado las cumbres del pico y comienza su declive acelerado. Contemplemos la relación que presenta BP para el año 2012 con relación a importación/exportación de EE.UU., para ver si de verdad puede enviar petróleo a los sedientos países europeos. EE.UU. produjo 8.9 millones de barriles diarios, consumió 18.5 Mbd e importó 10.5 Mbd. Según la U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA), en enero de 2014 el consumo fue de 18.89 Mbd y su producción de 8.39 Mbd, lo cual indica que tiene un déficit de 10.5 Mbd, que deben importar. Por lo tanto, en dónde está el petróleo para enviar a Europa y evitar la dependencia de las importaciones europeas procedentes de Rusia.

Al mismo tiempo, encontramos información que corrobora cuál será el devenir del boom energético de EE.UU. en el corto tiempo, y existen muchas preguntas sobre qué va a pasar cuando la burbuja procedente del gas y petróleo pizarra se desinfle. Le Monde de Francia se pregunta “Según Washington, el boom del petróleo de esquisto estadounidense alcanza el pico en 2016. ¿Después qué?” Por su parte Christian Science Monitor, enero 21 de 2014, pregunta “Qué pasará cuando el boom del shale finalice?” Mientras que Bloomberg, feb. 27 de 2014, se refiere a que “El sueño de la independencia del petróleo de USA le tira la puerta por la cara contra los costos del petróleo pizarra”. Y Wall Street Journal, enero 28 de 2014, preocupado por los negocios se refiere a que “Las grandes compañías petroleras luchan para justificar los crecientes costos de los proyectos”. *Y a manera de remate tomemos lo que dice el experto Arthur Berman en una entrevista el 5 de marzo de 2014: Seamos honestos, después de todo. La producción de combustibles pizarra no es una revolución, es una fiesta de jubilación. (Oilprice.com y en Produktionen från Skiffer är inte en Revolution utan ett Pensionärsparty!).
*
Lo anterior completa el cuadro. Esto sugiere y reitera que la aparente “calma que se presenta” en la crisis ucraniana, post-adhesión de Crimea a Rusia, es un periodo de preparación mientras EE.UU./UE/OTAN resuelven de manara expedita y “segura” el problema central: los energéticos, para poder seguir con los planes de copar a Ucrania, desmembrar a Rusia y continuar la marcha a Pekín.

Aquí en este momento del análisis es que aparece de forma diáfana la pieza del puzle energético que hace falta en toda esta aventura bélica: Venezuela. Los hidrocarburos de Venezuela son los que van a garantizar que EE.UU./UE/OTAN puedan continuar con sus pretensiones de imponer un nuevo orden internacional hegemónico. La desestabilización del gobierno de Nicolás Maduro es parte de la obra geoestratégica. Por lo tanto, *lo que viene para Venezuela es un ataque con la combinación de todos los instrumentos posible de parte de Washington para derrocar al gobierno bolivariano, pues ese petróleo es requerido con urgencia. Ese petróleo para EE.UU. es la garantía de que no desaparezca de la escena internacional como imperio*. Aquellos países que cuentan con recursos energéticos suficientes y que pueden ser apropiados para los intereses de EE.UU., deben esperar la misma medicina. País que cuente con gas o petróleo será agasajado con “bombardeos humanitarios” y la democracia le llegará con drones.

A manera de conclusión hay que resaltar el selecto gambito Sebastopol Севастóпoль de Putin, de la profiláctica defensa Crimea que acusa extenderse por el flanco oriental, y que su vez, amenaza por rayos X con su poderosa pareja de alfiles: gasífero y petrolífero, el corazón de la industria y de la economía jadeante europea que no vislumbra signos de recuperación. El Zar prepara enroque corto, mientras se introducirse en las complejas estrategias del weiqi围棋(Go), juego de los eruditos chinos. Todo acontece bajo la atenta mirada de los bric+s, jugadores de un moderno chaturanga. Pero a pesar de tan rápidos movimientos y de las obligadas alianzas defensivas para detener el monstruo, en el tablero global danza amenazantemente una guerra mundial nuclear. En el escenario global, el orden mundial que más probable se percibe es el de un darwinismo social militar-mercenarizado regido bajo dictámenes de un neofascismo social, capitaneado por la plutocracia de EE.UU. y secundado por la Unión Europea e Israel. Si esta seria amenaza a la humanidad no logra ser contenida por los poderes que han venido consolidando el orden internacional multipolar actual, el futuro será demasiado aciago. Y si a la par de esto, los pueblos del mundo y sus luchas no cuentan con la suficiente unidad y fortaleza el futuro de las nuevas generaciones será sombrío. Por ello, todos los esfuerzos y las luchas que se emprendan para detener a la barbarie puesta en marcha son una conquista. Cada segundo que se gane para evitar que el leviatán avance es un tiempo valioso para la humanidad. El aleteo de la mariposa puede desencadenar olas de emancipación social y política a nivel global y la sed de libertad de los pueblos puede derribar imperios.

---------- Post added 13-abr-2014 at 18:08 ----------

Un halo de esperanza para los carboneros

[YOUTUBE]DHkKa4Zj_94[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## amago45 (13 Abr 2014)

ENAGAS 
La rusa Novatek negocia con Enagás el uso de las regasificadoras españolas - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Abr 2014)

Ponzi, como ves portugal telecom?

Comparacion cutre con telefonica:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ponzi, como ves portugal telecom?
> 
> Comparacion cutre con telefonica:



valor a seguir de cerca ya que en mayo debería dar un 10% de dividendo creo recordar.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (13 Abr 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> valor a seguir de cerca ya que en mayo debería dar un 10% de dividendo creo recordar.



Esta expuesto a brasil y eso es malo, por cierto sigues en la azucarera o te bajaste?


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Abr 2014)

Impresionante el artículo que has traido Bertok del magnífico blog The Oil Crash. Desde luego que te deja más acojonado aun de lo que ya lo estamos normalmente los foreros de Burbuja, gente informada por encima de la media.

Dos cosas saco en limpio del mismo: una buena y la otra mala.
La primera que el carbón volverá a subir tan pronto se haga patente el declive del shale gas que por lo visto está más cerca de lo que pensaba. Good news para los fieles inversores de ANR y ACI. :rolleye:

La segunda es que desgraciadamente el ser humano no aprende las lecciones del pasado y que como decía el discurso inicial de Fallout 3: "War, war never changes"....es muy triste joder, que asco de raza que somos....

---------- Post added 13-abr-2014 at 22:31 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Esta expuesto a brasil y eso es malo, por cierto sigues en la azucarera o te bajaste?



Me entró el canguelo final y me baje a 15,24€ con una perdida del 35% que se dice pronto, cuando además, solo hace 3 semanas estaba a 22,50 y solo perdía un triste 5%....


----------



## creative (13 Abr 2014)

¿ Soy el único que ve buen GUANO para esta semana?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (13 Abr 2014)

En el pasado, quienes empezaron la guerra de divisas la ganaron...

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (13 Abr 2014)

vertoc antes te faltaba la foto intermedia














esta para vertoc






Comentario de J.L. Cava

Las fuertes caídas experimentadas por las bolsas durante la sesión del viernes hacen que resulte muy probable nuestro escenario: *S&P 500 al 1.750 y NASDAQ al 3.000. **Los bajistas han tomado el control del mercado por primera vez desde octubre de 2012.*

*No creemos que este retroceso sea una oportunidad de compra,* por lo menos, hasta que no confirmemos el final de la caída.

El S&P 500 perforó el soporte de los 1.840 y el VIX ya está por encima de 16, y la estructura de los futuros del VIX anticipa nuevas caídas de las bolsas. Los futuros del VIX están cotizando a precios superiores al contado del VIX.

Todos los indicadores de momento son bajistas.

El volumen negociado durante la sesión del viernes fue elevado y las líneas de “avance/descenso” cayeron con fuerza. Incluso, generaron una clara señal de venta en los sistemas de especulación que siguen el comportamiento de esas líneas.

El VIX cerró por encima de 16. Hecho que, como saben bien, es bajista para las bolsas.

Si se fijan en el gráfico que recogemos a continuación del S&P 500, podrán observar que queda mucho recorrido a la baja, por lo menos 1.735-1.750 donde se encuentra el primer soporte importante.

Estos hechos nos hacen pensar en la posible existencia de algún riesgo de carácter geopolítico, como por ejemplo, nuevos problemas en Ucrania o en el Medio Oriente.

A pesar del subidón que le metieron al Santander un poco antes del cierre ( ¿por el script dividendo?), la tendencia del IBEX es bajista y vamos a considerar como escenario más probable que el lunes retroceda a la zona de los 10.080.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Impresionante el artículo que has traido Bertok del magnífico blog The Oil Crash. Desde luego que te deja más acojonado aun de lo que ya lo estamos normalmente los foreros de Burbuja, gente informada por encima de la media.
> 
> Dos cosas saco en limpio del mismo: una buena y la otra mala.
> La primera que el carbón volverá a subir tan pronto se haga patente el declive del shale gas que por lo visto está más cerca de lo que pensaba. Good news para los fieles inversores de ANR y ACI. :rolleye:
> ...



El carbón volverá por sus fueros. Basta que ganen los republicanos.

Pero el tema es que ANR y WLT no tienen dinero suficiente para aguantar la parte baja del ciclo.

Vamos a ver ampliaciones brutales y amagos de bancarrota.

Tras diluir a los accionistas actuales, ganará tiempo para que el ciclo se recupere.

Ya lo he dicho varias veces, en un escenario de Last Man Standing es Peabody la que aguantará.

Respecto al artículo: *El miedo paraliza, la prudencia espabila*.

No dejes que te ganen la partida.


----------



## mpbk (13 Abr 2014)

creative dijo:


> ¿ Soy el único que ve buen GUANO para esta semana?



no será pa tanto...


----------



## Ladrillófilo (13 Abr 2014)

advisory | “LA HISTORIA NO SE REPITE, PERO RIMA”

Estos acertaron la corrección de pleno con un sistema un poco bizarro, pero bueno acertaron en febrero.

---------- Post added 13-abr-2014 at 23:48 ----------

advisory | POR EL MEJOR CAMINO HACIA EL PEOR ESCENARIO

y la actualización


----------



## Sin_Perdón (13 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El carbón volverá por sus fueros. Basta que ganen los republicanos.
> 
> Pero el tema es que ANR y WLT no tienen dinero suficiente para aguantar la parte baja del ciclo.
> 
> ...



De memoria te digo que ANR tenía resulta la financiación hasta 2017. Aunque puede que no haga falta esperar a las elecciones para que comience la remontada.


----------



## bertok (13 Abr 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> De memoria te digo que ANR tenía resulta la financiación hasta 2017. Aunque puede que no haga falta esperar a las elecciones para que comience la remontada.



En 3 meses ha caído cerca del 40% y desde que salió el tema de la financiación de Walter Energy, a Alpha Natural Resources la han machacado con alto volumen en todas las caídas.

Cuidado con ella. Ya han caído Patroit Coal y James River


----------



## Chila (14 Abr 2014)

Ciertamente lo de Ucrania está empeorando a pasos agigantados.

---------- Post added 14-abr-2014 at 00:08 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Doblete? Al atleti le van a doblar el ojete!!!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Me juego una anarrosa, otra codere y dos amper.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> En 3 meses ha caído cerca del 40% y desde que salió el tema de la financiación de Walter Energy, a Alpha Natural Resources la han machacado con alto volumen en todas las caídas.
> 
> Cuidado con ella. Ya han caído Patroit Coal y James River



Solo puede quedar uno, y el que quede se llevara toda la plata


----------



## Montegrifo (14 Abr 2014)

Las nuevas preferentes que nos están metiendo :: Todo himbersor querrá tener acciones de una socimi,
compren, compren que son una ganga!:fiufiu:
Tres fondos lanzan la mayor Socimi con 1.150 oficinas de Santander,Banca. Expansi?n.com



Spoiler



Pearl Group, Sun Group y Drago Real Estate inician los preparativos para sacar a cotizar parte de la red comercial comprada y alquilada al grupo presidido por Emilio Botín.

Las oficinas de Santander en España cotizarán en Bolsa. Tres inversores internacionales –Pearl Group, Sun Group y Drago Real Estate– que compraron en 2007 algo más de 1.150 oficinas del grupo presidido por Emilio Botín se preparan ahora para sacarlas la a cotizar a Bolsa a través de una sociedad de inversión cotizada (Socimi), Samos Servicios y Gestiones, según fuentes financieras consultadas por EXPANSIÓN. Drago Capital, el socio español de estos accionistas, no hizo comentarios al respecto.
Dicha sociedad, que contará con un valor cercano a los 2.000 millones de euros, se convertirá en la mayor socimi del mercado español. Hasta ahora se han creado tres, la mayor de las cuales vale en bolsa 400 millones (ver gráfico) y hay una cuarta sin formato de socimi, Hispania, con una capitalización de 567 millones. Además, hay una quinta socimi en marcha, Merlin Propierties, que cuenta con una estructura similar que la de Drago, Sun y Pearl, aunque con oficinas de BBVA, y cuya capitalización estará entre 1.000 millones y 1.500 millones.
La fórmula de la socimi permite a estos fondos dar más liquidez a sus inversiones, abrir la puerta a algún socio con interés en retirarse y mejorar la fiscalidad de las rentas que cobran. Así, la sociedad dueña de las oficinas de Santander, Samos, pasaría a estar exenta del Impuesto de Sociedades por rentas de alquiler al convertirse en socimi, frente al 30% estipulado actualmente.
Operación
Samos se constituyó en octubre de 2007 para adquirir un mes después las 1.152 oficinas de Santander –cerca de una cuarta parte de la red actual– por 2.040 millones de euros. Esta operación supuso unas plusvalías de 860 millones para la entidad financiera.
El inversor mayoritario, con cerca de un 90% del capital, es la aseguradora Pearl Group. El resto se lo reparten entre Sun Capital, firma norteamericana de capital riesgo dueña, entre otras empresas, de la juguetera Famosa; y Drago Real Estate, uno de los vehículos de inversión gestionados por la firma española Drago Capital.
Previo a la salida a Bolsa, Samos realizará una ampliación de capital para dar entrada en el accionariado a los titulares de parte de la deuda suscrita por la sociedad en la compra de las oficinas.
Pearl, Sun y Drago se financiaron en 2007 con 1.450 millones de euros de deuda senior y 400 millones de bonos mezzanine (deuda joven o de alto riesgo), que son los que ahora se convertirán en acciones dentro de la ampliación de capital prevista para las próximas semanas.
Los titulares de esta deuda son Pearl, Sun y Drago, junto a entidades como CaixaBank, Santander y BNPParibas, según El Confidencial. Según fuentes próximas a la operación, todos los acreedores han dado el visto bueno a la conversión de bonos en capital y la refinanciación del resto de la deuda va por el buen camino.
Los gestores de la socimi en preparación serán Drago Capital y Sun Capital. La sociedad conserva casi todas las oficinas compradas, y al contrario que otros inversores ha preferido no vender durante la crisis para exprimir el valor de los inmuebles a largo plazo.Fuentes del mercado señalan que esta estrategia es la que ha provocado que Samos haya tenido una baja generación de caja y esté forzada a refinanciar su deuda, aunque a largo plazo las plusvalías serán mayores. Los contratos de alquiler están firmados por periodos de entre 45 y 47 años.
Un mercado en auge
El mercado de las Socimis en España nació a finales de 2013 tras una reforma legal que flexibilizaba su estructura y ofrecía incentivos fiscales. Desde entonces han salida a bolsa cuatro:Promorent, Entrecampos, Lar España Real e Hispania, aunque ésta tiene formato de sociedad, pero sigue la estrategia de las socimi.
Más demanda que oferta en el ‘sale and lease back’
El sale and lease back (venta y posterior alquiler) de oficinas bancarias ha sido uno de los grandes negocios del sector financiero durante la crisis. Necesitados de capital, los bancos españoles optaron por vender a grandes fondos, family office y clientes de banca privada su red de oficinas para posteriormente alquilarlas.
Este tipo de operaciones permiten a las entidades obtener por adelantado capital a cambio de sacrificar los márgenes de los años siguientes. Y a los inversores les permite obtener rentabilidades anuales muy por encima de la de los depósitos –entre el 5%y el 8%– con una elevada seguridad, ya que salvo liquidación de la entidad o un cierre masivo de sucursales tiene siempre asegurado el alquiler.
Incluso en estos casos, el banco sustituye la oficina por otra de su red y, en última instancia, el cliente se queda con los inmuebles para poder darles otro uso.
Santander y BBVA fueron los primeros en seguir esta estrategia, a la que se sumaron otras entidades muy activas como Caja Madrid, Popular, Sabadell o Barclays. Ahora, con los baja rentabilidad de los depósitos, hay una gran demanda por este producto entre clientes de banca privada, aunque cada vez queda menos oferta.<br/><br/><a href='http://www.expansion.com/2014/04/13/empresas/banca/1397410874.html?cid=FCOPY33701'>Tres fondos lanzan la mayor Socimi con 1.150 oficinas de Santander,Banca. Expansión.com</a>


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 Abr 2014)

A ver como termina hoy japon


----------



## mpbk (14 Abr 2014)

a ver si gamesa cae e iag...

os acordáis mi venta a 9€ de gamesa? volveré a comprar a 6.


----------



## Chila (14 Abr 2014)

Semana clave para Iberdrola.
Igual hay que vender si pierde la directriz alcista.


----------



## Janus (14 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El carbón volverá por sus fueros. Basta que ganen los republicanos.
> 
> Pero el tema es que ANR y WLT no tienen dinero suficiente para aguantar la parte baja del ciclo.
> 
> ...



Estas fuera de la onda. Tienes que ser consciente que a 10-15 años, el carbon va multiplicar por mucho. Estoy hablando de mas de un x10 gracias a los precios tan apalancados que hay hoy debido a la deuda.

Dos van a ser los catalizadores.

Por un lado la inflacion galopante que viene en pocos años. Primero deflaccion y luego una orgia inflacionaria. La primera etapa es para dejar sin reservas ni ahorros a paises y ciudadanos. Lo segundo para esclavizarlos al factor trabajo porque no hay otra manera de salir adelante.


El segundo catalizador es lo que denomino como tridente acelerador del carbon. Se trata de una potente combinacion de una sostenida mejora tecnologica ambiental del carbon, una elevacion relevante de los precios del gas (combinando escasez y mayor inversion para extraer el gas porque los pozos faciles se agotan) y que los democratas van a estar mucho tiempo sin gobernar. Conviene recordar que el gas fuera de USA es mucho mas caro.

En ese momento, los costes fijos se haran irrelevantes en las P&L y los beneficios se dispararan. Despues subiran los multiplicadores de valoracion y se rebalancearan los EV.

Echen una sencilla cuenta.


----------



## torrefacto (14 Abr 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Estas fuera de la onda. Tienes que ser consciente que a 10-15 años, el carbon va multiplicar por mucho. Estoy hablando de mas de un x10 gracias a los precios tan apalancados que hay hoy debido a la deuda.
> 
> Dos van a ser los catalizadores.
> 
> ...




Janus, tanto cuesta admitir que la has cagado con tu predicción de ANR?? No pasa nada, yo también admito mis cagadas, lo malo es guardarselas por orgullo.


----------



## Chila (14 Abr 2014)

Mi duda es lo de los democratas, Janus...


----------



## amago45 (14 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> A ver como termina hoy japon



A esta hora Japón viene plana 
Los futuros europeos mañaneros pelín rojos


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (14 Abr 2014)

Good morning!


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

La SEPI negocia comprar el 3% de Deoleo a Ebro, según medios

OLE pinta mal, pero creo que puede subir incluso por AT

a ver si esta semana NAT lo hace mejor que la anterior, y NTC cae bastante para entrar.

y Grifols es una gran duda, porque igual hoy pega un rebotón, pero cae próximos días? ::


----------



## sr.anus (14 Abr 2014)

otro dia con gap a la baja


----------



## bertok (14 Abr 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Estas fuera de la onda. Tienes que ser consciente que a 10-15 años, el carbon va multiplicar por mucho. Estoy hablando de mas de un x10 gracias a los precios tan apalancados que hay hoy debido a la deuda.
> 
> Dos van a ser los catalizadores.
> 
> ...



Sabes mejor que nadie que todo eso quedará reflejado en la pauta de precios y ese será el momento de entrar.

Mientras despluma a los que ya están dentro.

---------- Post added 14-abr-2014 at 06:34 ----------

Otra señal bajista

Hasta la bolsa española vuelve a ser la inversión más rentable a largo plazo - elEconomista.es


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

en teoria llevamos 0.5% de desfase con USA.
es decir vuelta a mínimos del viernes.
he puesto unas órdenes bastante abajo a ver si entran. si sí para rebote a corto.

no me fio de la luna esa de sangre. aparecen los hombres-jato


----------



## amago45 (14 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a ver si esta semana NAT lo hace mejor que la anterior, y NTC cae bastante para entrar.



NTC viene pepona, la están calentando mucho en 'tuiter' ... ... :rolleye::rolleye:
https://twitter.com/INVESTMENT_RED


----------



## Tono (14 Abr 2014)

Buenos días.

Gran parte de culpa del gap mañanero la tiene el descuento de 0,15 con que sale hoy el SAN, ya que cotiza ex-cupón.
Es un -2% en su cotización que pesa mucho en el IBEX.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Abr 2014)

Take hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:Baile: :Baile: :Baile: :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:


----------



## Tono (14 Abr 2014)

Pregunta a los que llevais SAN
¿os salen ya los derechos en la cartera de valores? a mí de momento no me aparecen.

---------- Post added 14-abr-2014 at 09:07 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Take hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :Baile: :Baile: :Baile: :Baile: :Baile: :Baile:



Espera a media mañana antes de cantar victoria :fiufiu:


----------



## Topongo (14 Abr 2014)

Ostia al mab lo estan dejando para el arrastre. ..ewt y gow 10 abajo y carbures de camino.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> NTC viene pepona, la están calentando mucho en 'tuiter' ... ... :rolleye::rolleye:
> https://twitter.com/INVESTMENT_RED



estos son chicharros.info2?


yo es que no veo a ntc hoy peponeando, no sé

vaya oxtiones por ahí


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Abr 2014)

guanos días gacelilas 

la zona del 10100 es el soporte desde donde desplegaremos un fuelte ataque alcista :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pregunta a los que llevais SAN
> ¿os salen ya los derechos en la cartera de valores? a mí de momento no me aparecen.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-abr-2014 at 09:07 ----------
> ...



talking 'bout


----------



## sr.anus (14 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Pregunta a los que llevais SAN
> ¿os salen ya los derechos en la cartera de valores? a mí de momento no me aparecen.
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-abr-2014 at 09:07 ----------
> ...



sip tono, a mi antes de la apertura ya me aparecian los derechos


----------



## jjsuamar (14 Abr 2014)

Como duele IMUN


----------



## ghkghk (14 Abr 2014)

Tanto remar con Gamesa para morir a la orilla.... Hasta principios de mayo Montoro no me deja vender. Pero a ver si por entonces mantiene los 6...


----------



## Tono (14 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> talking 'bout



ahhhhh, lo descargaré hoy

ya sé por qué lo dices (la boda real) y lo que viene después ni te lo imaginas.

Como me leí todos los libros, las historias previas del Hedge Knight y los 3 capítulos del nuevo libro ya publicados en la web de l autor... pondré algo en spoiler
el que lo abra que se atenga a las consecuencias



Spoiler



John Snow no es hijo de Ned Stark, es su sobrino, hijo de su hermana y el último Targaryan. Por lo tanto por sus venas corre sangre de Lobo y de Dragón... su destino es muy importante y sólo puede morir si se le ataca a los ojos (por eso no murió con las flechas de su novia). Pero...


----------



## ponzi (14 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Ponzi, como ves portugal telecom?
> 
> Comparacion cutre con telefonica:



Es mejor opcion Telefonica.Este año no hay que estar en PT al menos hasta que se produzca la fusion,la cual esta prevista para antes de julio.El negocio en Portugal esta remontando y tampoco va mal en angola y asia,el problema es Brasil con Oi,estan francamente mal.La deuda de Oi no ha parado de crecer al igual que los gastos corrientes como nominas y capex.Yo me esperaria al segundo semestre para ver como queda la fusion (deuda,deuda/ebitda,rentabilidad,capitalizacion)


----------



## napartarra (14 Abr 2014)

Pronostico cierre de hoy en *10.126* según la "*Mariposa de la Muerte*".

Es una cosa rarísima que hice hace unos días; uniendo puntos de máximos y mínimos logré un punto donde todo se unía, desde entonces ha vaticinado el momento exacto de cierre de las dos últimas sesiones y los puntos de inflexión, soportes y resistencias del Ibex.







Igual alguien hejperto me puede dar una explicación a todo esto.
IBEX 35 Gráfico,Pronostico cierre en 10.126 según la Mariposa de la Muerte , 14/04/2014


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ahhhhh, lo descargaré hoy
> 
> ya sé por qué lo dices (la boda real) y lo que viene después ni te lo imaginas.
> 
> ...



Lo se todo nene, lo se todo!!!!


----------



## sr.anus (14 Abr 2014)

hoy va a ser un dia de sorpresas aunque no para el ibex. Rebote usano en marcha, ya me comere mis palabras, pero lo esta haciendo de libro


edito: me refiero al sp, hablando en pinta y colorea siempre, si tengo tiempo colgare algun grafico


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> hoy va a ser un dia de sorpresas aunque no para el ibex. Rebote usano en marcha, ya me comere mis palabras, pero lo esta haciendo de libro
> 
> 
> edito: me refiero al sp, hablando en pinta y colorea siempre, si tengo tiempo colgare algun grafico



supongo que extensible al nasdaq que es el que más ha caido, no? ienso:

Tentado estoy con Gowex.....


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

imtech: AT, esto es un divertimento











---------- Post added 14-abr-2014 at 01:38 ----------

estoy viendo a 4 de mi lista con -10% mae mia


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Abr 2014)

Para aquellos que están hartos de que la casta les robe todos los meses via tarifazo eléctrico

http://www.plugpower.com/userfiles/GenSys HT MK.pdf

No se si será legal en castuzilandia, pero supongo que no.


----------



## Chila (14 Abr 2014)

ostionazo mab sideral.
Mi animo a los que estais dentro.


----------



## ponzi (14 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> imtech: AT, esto es un divertimento



No hay que estar dentro, una ampliación de capital aunque solo sea de un 10% hace daño.

http://shortsell.nl/short/Imtech/al

Los cortos a la vez que baja el valor están reduciendo su exposición pero aun es un porcentaje muy importante del capital, 8,25%


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> No hay que estar dentro, una ampliación de capital aunque solo sea de un 10% hace daño.
> 
> http://shortsell.nl/short/Imtech/al
> 
> Los cortos a la vez que baja el valor están reduciendo su exposición pero aun es un porcentaje muy importante del capital, 8,25%



Y para los que ya estamos dentro...? ::


----------



## ponzi (14 Abr 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Y para los que ya estamos dentro...? ::



rezar todo lo que se sepa e intentar salir antes de la ampliación :: servidor incluido, aunque llevo poca carga. 
Triste, pero cierto, son unos zalameros, primero te embaucan con lindas palabras y bonitos números y días después donde dijeron digo digo diego.
Vigiliar los cortos puede ayudar, parece que aun no están por la labor de soltar la presa aunque si que están recomprando acciones para reducir la exposición


----------



## sr.anus (14 Abr 2014)

..................................



[YOUTUBE]BZu69_ouc-U[/YOUTUBE]

jato aguanta largo


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

oxti, que va a peponear ntc todavía....

menudos vaivenes en ntc y bio ::


----------



## jjsuamar (14 Abr 2014)

Uno que deja IMUN. Asumimos perdidas y a otra cosa mariposa. Ya puede subir libremente.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Abr 2014)

Buenos dias bajistas,

el viernes pasado a ultima hora me dio por ver la cartera guarrilla que he ido adquiriendo por mis mismo que quede eso dicho para empezar, siguiendo los comentarios del hilo. Y al ver que estaban en rojo intenso, incluso algunas en magma volcanico me decidi a ver algun informe, previsiones, sacar la calculadora y hacer numeros.

Royal Imtech...........Precio objetivo nuevo 1,5x desde 2,4x entiendo entonces el hostion. 

ANR.............Precio objetivo negativo, no hay por donde cogerla en este escenario. A dia de hoy las previsiones mas optimistas segun mi parecer la harian ganar dinero en el primer trimestre del año 2017 o asi, todos muertos o calvos, segun contenen a sus mujeres.

Wolter Kluwers............Precio objetivo 24. Es la unica que he visto que podria mantener los precios de entrada. Y volveria a comprar, o mejor dicho que incluso le diria a mi mujer el precio al que compre y cotiza sin miedo a perder la vida, no como las otras dos.

Quiero agredecer los comentarios del Pepino, al que le deseo lo mejor en los usa que me he enterado que anda por alli, y de OoM aqui en el foro comentando distintas empresas y sectores, y me hago responsable unico, como no puede ser de otra manera de mis gloriosas cagadas en ANR y IM. No entendi hace semanas a aquel forero que abrio un hilo maldiciendo a otros sus desdichas. Cada uno es dueño de sus actos y responsable unico.

Gracias al señor y a L que IBM ha subido y TEF subira algun dia, solo espero que aun este vivo. Y la liquidez que me queda la volvere a meter en futuros del dax, solo queda por decidir en que sentido. ::


----------



## Hannibal (14 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ostionazo mab sideral.
> Mi animo a los que estais dentro.



Querras decir a los que nos han echado a patadas, y sin ganas de volver a entrar. Las perdidas son importantes;es lo que tiene poner sl holgado...

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## darwinn (14 Abr 2014)

Yo una semana desconectado por trabajo y me encuentro con AMPER en caída libre...

Supongo que habrá que salirse, qué opinan?


----------



## ponzi (14 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias bajistas,
> 
> el viernes pasado a ultima hora me dio por ver la cartera guarrilla que he ido adquiriendo por mis mismo que quede eso dicho para empezar, siguiendo los comentarios del hilo. Y al ver que estaban en rojo intenso, incluso algunas en magma volcanico me decidi a ver algun informe, previsiones, sacar la calculadora y hacer numeros.
> 
> ...



El negocio es bueno pero ha sido un error fiarse de las zalameras palabras de los holandeses::

http://shortsell.nl/short/Imtech/all

Estos desgraciados son buenos, no sueltan la presa, ni un solo día de tregua, aun llevan un 8,25% de cortos.La verdad que lo siento, ahora mismo los que estamos dentro no deberíamos tener demasiada exposición, puede pasar cualquier cosa. Llegados a este punto solo queda intentar salir con la cabeza alta.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Abr 2014)

El mab explotando y muchos "indignados" pidiendo la prohibicion de cortos. No habia problema cuando las cotizadas subian de 10 en 10% dia si dia tambien.


----------



## sr.anus (14 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El mab explotando y muchos "indignados" pidiendo la prohibicion de cortos. No habia problema cuando las cotizadas subian de 10 en 10% dia si dia tambien.



pase el enlace de los indigandos....


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> El negocio es bueno pero ha sido un error fiarse de las zalameras palabras de los holandeses::
> 
> http://shortsell.nl/short/Imtech/all
> 
> Estos desgraciados son buenos, no sueltan la presa, ni un solo día de tregua, aun llevan un 8,25% de cortos.



Es por el idioma nadie aparte de los holandeses aprende holandes en vida, juegan con eso.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

eurona 17 - gowex 15

bankia 5


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El mab explotando y muchos "indignados" pidiendo la prohibicion de cortos. No habia problema cuando las cotizadas subian de 10 en 10% dia si dia tambien.



GOW -13% a 19 euros ya.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> pase el enlace de los indigandos....



GOWEX (1195/1197) - Rankia

mensajes 9956, 9958 y siguientes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El mab explotando y muchos "indignados" pidiendo la prohibicion de cortos. No habia problema cuando las cotizadas subian de 10 en 10% dia si dia tambien.



Lo iba a decir venelable chinesco, pero al haberlo soltado yo ya varias veces no me quería repetir. 

Tengo un amigo que me decía la semana pasada " joder, me ha saltado el SL en gowex, al final he perdido 2€ comisiones incluidas después e ir con +30%, ya verás como ahora sube un 10%" Lo mismo has tenido hasta suerte le dije ::


----------



## LÁNGARO (14 Abr 2014)

me echaron de eurona, una pena, perdidas todas las plusvis y un poco mas
creo que me tomaré un respiro unos dias....


----------



## jjsuamar (14 Abr 2014)

Fuera de Arcelor. Mientras aún es alegría para compensar las perdidas de IMUN. Aunque con esto no cubra el descalabro total ni de coña.


----------



## Robopoli (14 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> El negocio es bueno pero ha sido un error fiarse de los zalameros holandeses::
> 
> 
> 
> ...




De todas formas nos gusta la marcha. Yo compré algunas de las que has comentado : corticeira, Mota-engil, barón, Guillin y alguna otra más y las que vendí las saque con un promedio de un 10% y las que tengo todavía van ganando ampliamente. La última Guillin con un +5% en 3 días.
Hay que reconocerlo. Somos amantes del pelotazo, yo el primero, y nos sale a veces caro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (14 Abr 2014)

El problema es que mucha gente, y mas en esta piel de toro, no entiende que riesgo y rentabilidad son las dos caras de una misma moneda. Le sumas sector tecnologico, mensajes de los ceos en twitter, nuevo paradigma, la bolsa siempre sube...y aparecen con "que prohiban los cortos" porque una accion que se ha revalorizado un 200% en un año cae un 30% en una semana.


----------



## ponzi (14 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> GOWEX (1195/1197) - Rankia
> 
> mensajes 9956, 9958 y siguientes.



[YOUTUBE]MSRMt0J2dG4[/YOUTUBE]

La fuerza les ha abandonado


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (14 Abr 2014)

Pero esto que eeeeeeee
Otra vez Guano?
El trolibex va a perforar los 10.000......


----------



## ponzi (14 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> De todas formas nos gusta la marcha. Yo compré algunas de las que has comentado : corticeira, Mota-engil, barón, Guillin y alguna otra más y las que vendí las saque con un promedio de un 10% y las que tengo todavía van ganando ampliamente. La última Guillin con un +5% en 3 días.
> Hay que reconocerlo. Somos amantes del pelotazo, yo el primero, y nos sale a veces caro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



En imtech la variable riesgo debida al equipo gestor ha ponderado mas que en el resto. El negocio es bueno y no tengo ninguna duda que crecera en el futuro, el problema es que con tantas ampliaciones no se en que situación van a dejar a los accionistas.
¿Y que es lo que diferencia a Imtech de Guillin o Corticeira? En la primera los gestores no se están jugando sus cuartos


----------



## ghkghk (14 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> El problema es que mucha gente, y mas en esta piel de toro, no entiende que riesgo y rentabilidad son las dos caras de una misma moneda. Le sumas sector tecnologico, mensajes de los ceos en twitter, nuevo paradigma, la bolsa siempre sube...y aparecen con "que prohiban los cortos" porque una accion que se ha revalorizado un 200% en un año cae un 30% en una semana.




No les culpo.

Yo tengo las Gam a 3, la he visto a 9, y ahora que está en 7 iría me siento un perdedor e iría a por Montoro para pegarle un escopetazo ::


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Abr 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> No les culpo.
> 
> Yo tengo las Gam a 3, la he visto a 9, y ahora que está en 7 iría me siento un perdedor e iría a por Montoro para pegarle un escopetazo ::



Piensa que de no ser por Tontoro seguramente no las hubieras retenido tanto tiempo hasta llegar a 9, me equivoco?


----------



## Ajetreo (14 Abr 2014)

Buenos días..

Pues yo sigo en Gowex, jeje... Una cosa es que no suba con esa verticalidad y otra que se vaya a convertir en bajista...

Para mi ahora esta en medio del "canal alcista largo"..

Me comeré el ownwd y las perdidas :cook:


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

madre mia el que no tuviera stops en el MAB





jato? hola?


----------



## TAMBOR el conejo (14 Abr 2014)

La que lleva un talegazo de los buenos es AMPER, -15,73% en este momento.


----------



## ghkghk (14 Abr 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Piensa que de no ser por Tontoro seguramente no las hubieras retenido tanto tiempo hasta llegar a 9, me equivoco?





No te equivocas ni un ápice. A 4 ó 4.50 las vendía 100% seguro.

Pero las ganas de pegarle un escopetazo no se me van :XX:


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Abr 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> No te equivocas ni un ápice. A 4 ó 4.50 las vendía 100% seguro.
> 
> Pero las ganas de pegarle un escopetazo no se me van :XX:



Te voy a decir algo. Pienso que la medida de Tontoro puede ser hasta beneficiosa. Y te lo digo porque muchas veces no aguantamos las subidas como si lo hacemos con las bajadas, y con esa legislación nos "ayuda" a no ir tan a lo loco, comprando y vendiendo que el único beneficiado es el broker al final.


----------



## mpbk (14 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> a ver si gamesa cae e iag...
> 
> os acordáis mi venta a 9€ de gamesa? volveré a comprar a 6.



ay las gamesas:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: salida en máx.


bueno, y el ibex petando soporte......habrá que esperar para ver los 11200-11500. estará un par de meses haciendo el imbecil


----------



## rufus (14 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ay las gamesas:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: salida en máx.
> 
> 
> bueno, y el ibex petando soporte......habrá que esperar para ver los 11200-11500. estará un par de meses haciendo el imbecil




A donde crees que podria irse hacia abajo? En verano podria ser buen momento de compras?


----------



## darwinn (14 Abr 2014)

TAMBOR el conejo dijo:


> La que lleva un talegazo de los buenos es AMPER, -15,73% en este momento.



Y tanto que lo lleva. Ya no sé si vender o no, menudo volumen


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (14 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Le acompaño en el sentimiento y en la mitad que no tenía protegido con SL ::


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

montebalito en subasta para abajo....


----------



## mpbk (14 Abr 2014)

rufus dijo:


> A donde crees que podria irse hacia abajo? En verano podria ser buen momento de compras?



eso preguntale al sandro rey.....

cuando la veas a 6 o 7 eur...


----------



## ghkghk (14 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> eso preguntale al sandro rey.....
> 
> cuando la veas a 6 o 7 eur...



A 7.0X la ha tenido hoy (y la va a volver a tener seguro).

A mí me empezaría a preocupar un cierre por debajo de 6.5 euros.


----------



## mpbk (14 Abr 2014)

ghkghk dijo:


> A 7.0X la ha tenido hoy (y la va a volver a tener seguro).
> 
> A mí me empezaría a preocupar un cierre por debajo de 6.5 euros.



ah pues si, pues a 6eur......

es que acabo de palmar 1000€ en el ibex y me ha dejado un poco :´´(


----------



## Topongo (14 Abr 2014)

Zeltia saltada por los aires obviamente. .. ruinosa operación en sabadell me quedo liada no haber puesto stops con un 7 arriba pero la llevo desde abajo y creo que la dejaré todo el año

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Galifrey (14 Abr 2014)

Madre de dios el mab.

Explico anécdota con selfbak:

El jueves di orden de venta en carbures si tocaba los 32,90. Cerró la sesión habiendo perforado ese precio y no se me vendieron.

El viernes no me pude conectar hasta las 12. Cuando miro ya iba por 30. Llamo a selfbank y les digo que ayer puse una orden que no se me ejecutó. Me ponen musiquita de espera y me dicen que van a consultar que ha pasado. Al cabo de un rato la tia me dice que la orden se ejecutó a 32,91 lo que pasa es que aún no me han ingresado la pasta (un día después) ::

Total: que no se que pasó pero por suerte me lo arreglaron.

Vista la escabechina mis dudas para hoy con el dinero recuperado de carbures no se si:

* Comprar mas Enagas
* Comprar mas Bme
* Aprovechar el megaostion del mab para volver a carbures o a gow
* Asumir que el guano no ha hecho más que empezar, relajarme y seguir disfrutando de las vacaciones


----------



## IRobot (14 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> En imtech la variable riesgo debida al equipo gestor ha ponderado mas que en el resto. El negocio es bueno y no tengo ninguna duda que crecera en el futuro, el problema es que con tantas ampliaciones no se en que situación van a dejar a los accionistas.
> ¿Y que es lo que diferencia a Imtech de Guillin o Corticeira? En la primera los gestores no se están jugando sus cuartos



En este artículo hablan de posible suelo en 1,24. Habrá que estar atentos:

El p?nico en ROYAL IMTECH arroja una oportunidad hist?rica:


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Madre de dios el mab.
> 
> Explico anécdota con selfbak:
> 
> ...






yo también

---------- Post added 14-abr-2014 at 03:19 ----------




IRobot dijo:


> En este artículo hablan de posible suelo en 1,24. Habrá que estar atentos:
> 
> El p?nico en ROYAL IMTECH arroja una oportunidad hist?rica:



me repito


----------



## rufus (14 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> eso preguntale al sandro rey.....
> 
> cuando la veas a 6 o 7 eur...



Me referia al ibex xD


----------



## garpie (14 Abr 2014)

A tomar porc*lo los diezmiles!!


----------



## mpbk (14 Abr 2014)

pues el ibex ahora está en soporte...quien le quiera hacer un mete saca


----------



## IRobot (14 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> me repito



No había leído todavía tu post :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

guano por todas partes, ni predicciones ni AT ni pollas

guano


----------



## Galifrey (14 Abr 2014)

Joder, no se si disparar o esperar a la tarde.

No hace mucha pinta de girarse esto.


----------



## mpbk (14 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> guano por todas partes, ni predicciones ni AT ni pollas
> 
> guano



no at?

verás como rebota el ibex. buy 0.4


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Joder, no se si disparar o esperar a la tarde.
> 
> No hace mucha pinta de girarse esto.



yo he disparado ya: GRIF+ IAG




ojo, BIO en el gap


----------



## mpbk (14 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> no at?
> 
> Verás como rebota el ibex. Buy 0.4



ya rebotaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

---------- Post added 14-abr-2014 at 11:53 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> yo he disparado ya: Grif+ iag
> 
> 
> 
> ...



iag le falta bajada.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (14 Abr 2014)

Juer menudo festival juas juas juas
Me van a joder las vacaciones estos moñas
Encima con los movimientos en Ucrania esto se va a los mínimos de año cagando ostias


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Abr 2014)

Eso esta bien. 

Gacelas crunchy-crunchy

A la bolsa se viene llorado


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Abr 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Eso esta bien.
> 
> Gacelas crunchy-crunchy
> 
> A la bolsa se viene llorado



Añado: y con el ojal lubricado. ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## mpbk (14 Abr 2014)

compro y sube 40pips, algo más?


----------



## ponzi (14 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo también
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-abr-2014 at 03:19 ----------
> 
> ...



Ahora mismo si se esta dentro tiene que ser con poco dinero sin olvidarse que aquí nuestros amigos quieren adelantar la hipotética ampliación que iba a efectuarse en 2015 a este año...Lo divertido es que encima este año segun las estimaciones van a ganar dinero


----------



## Tono (14 Abr 2014)

Vaya meneíto. :ouch::ouch:

Viendo como cae todo y la forma en que van desapareciendo las plusvalías ''latentes'' miro y compruebo mi situación. 
De momento gano más que cuando el IBEX tocó los 10500 el 15 de enero, con los mismos valores. 
Si esto algún día sube para arriba y no nos hemos muerto, me parece que me va a tocar el gordo :Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (14 Abr 2014)

Voy a poner mis S.L mentales en la plataforma para no tener la tentación de moverlos, ya que los precios están cayendo peligrosamente cerca de ellos y que sea lo que el mercado quiera......


----------



## Mr. Brightside (14 Abr 2014)

Y yo que me había propuesto no mirar hoy la maldita bolsa hasta el cierre...


----------



## ponzi (14 Abr 2014)

A

+

B

=

Tonto el último

*"4.670 millones de dólares en bonos argentinos"*


----------



## mpbk (14 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues el ibex ahora está en soporte...quien le quiera hacer un mete saca



de nda y tal...el unico que veo los soportes.


----------



## Tono (14 Abr 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Voy a poner mis S.L mentales en la plataforma para no tener la tentación de moverlos, ya que los precios están cayendo peligrosamente cerca de ellos y que sea lo que el mercado quiera......



Que no cunda el pánico. 
La caída hoy es con volúmenes raquíticos. Están apretando para comprar barato y reventar culos , pero parece que ya no queda mucho que rascar a la gacelada. Me refiero sólo al IBEX, en el MAB la matanza es más sangrienta.

No digo que hoy haya reversal pero esta caída es táctica antes del nuevo ataque a máximos del IBEX.

¿me tragaré mis palabras si me equivoco y pasaré a que me arréis collejas con un bate de beisbol? 
ni de coña :no::no::no:


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

atpc nat y ence... cabrones

camino 1,75 y camino 1,9x


----------



## ApoloCreed (14 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> de nda y tal...el unico que veo los soportes.



Yo no digo que no aciertes,pero yo si fuese tu invertiria las cuantiosas plusvalias en una abuela,lo necesitas imperiosamente )


----------



## Chila (14 Abr 2014)

¿ que pasa con COL quecotiza a 0,66?


----------



## mpbk (14 Abr 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no digo que no aciertes,pero yo si fuese tu invertiria las cuantiosas plusvalias en una abuela,lo necesitas imperiosamente )



:no::no::no: que me va hacer una abuela?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿ que pasa con COL quecotiza a 0,66?



OPA demoníaca.....::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (14 Abr 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Yo no digo que no aciertes,pero yo si fuese tu invertiria las cuantiosas plusvalias en una abuela,lo necesitas imperiosamente )



y en un alargador de pene para solucionar su complejo de pichacorta

(no lo citéis, que lo tengo en el ignore precisamente para no ver las tonterías que dice)


----------



## Montegrifo (14 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> A
> 
> +
> 
> ...




Pero es que esta clarísimo! Todavía me acuerdo de los gorrazos que me lleve cuando aprobaron el acuerdo de los bonos y la acción se disparó, comenté que no entendía esa subida porque le daban unos papeles que no valían nada


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

abengo pierde casi un 20% en 6 días


alguien ha comprado BIO?

---------- Post added 14-abr-2014 at 04:48 ----------

El presidente de Ucrania plantea un refer?ndum sobre la estructura del Estado | Internacional | EL MUNDO


IAG hace un HCH, con objetivo en 4,30

yo había entrado para rebotillo de 2 días y luego si eso, que caiga 

pero....


----------



## Sin_Perdón (14 Abr 2014)

Futuros del SP en verde. No he podido resistirme y he entrado en GOW a ver si recupero algo de la azucarera.


----------



## Robopoli (14 Abr 2014)

Hoy Citigroup canta la traviata. De eso van a depender en cierta medida los índices usanos.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## egarenc (14 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> El negocio es bueno pero ha sido un error fiarse de las zalameras palabras de los holandeses::
> 
> http://shortsell.nl/short/Imtech/all
> 
> Estos desgraciados son buenos, no sueltan la presa, ni un solo día de tregua, aun llevan un 8,25% de cortos.La verdad que lo siento, ahora mismo los que estamos dentro no deberíamos tener demasiada exposición, puede pasar cualquier cosa. Llegados a este punto solo queda intentar salir con la cabeza alta.



Ponzi, vaya castañazo! El pánico es tremendo, momento de tener mente fría y ver lo que pasa. Entre estas y las Alstom me tienen contebto

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Futuros del SP en verde. No he podido resistirme y he entrado en GOW a ver si recupero algo de la azucarera.



hay que superar los 10.090-10.100 para que sea fiable este rebote


----------



## Janus (14 Abr 2014)

Veo que sale bastante dinero de las bolsas pero sin estrépito. Para más de lo que es porque los valores pequeños se desploman con mucha fuerza.

El SP tiene un soporte formidable en los 1800. Es un muy buen punto de rebote para arañar más de 30 pipos.

Ahí está la jugada.


----------



## mpbk (14 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> y en un alargador de pene para solucionar su complejo de pichacorta
> 
> (no lo citéis, que lo tengo en el ignore precisamente para no ver las tonterías que dice)



tonterias dira tu perro.

yo cierro ibex, 75 pips x4, 300euritos..:bla::bla:

---------- Post added 14-abr-2014 at 13:17 ----------




Janus dijo:


> Veo que sale bastante dinero de las bolsas pero sin estrépito. Para más de lo que es porque los valores pequeños se desploman con mucha fuerza.
> 
> El SP tiene un soporte formidable en los 1800. Es un muy buen punto de rebote para arañar más de 30 pipos.
> 
> Ahí está la jugada.



ha salido poco dinero...el capital sigue dentro

---------- Post added 14-abr-2014 at 13:21 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> tonterias dira tu perro.
> 
> yo cierro ibex, 75 pips x4, 300euritos..:bla::bla:
> 
> ...



no cierro......vamos a cerrar planos hoy, dejo stop min y a esperar semana alcista...


----------



## Chila (14 Abr 2014)

Sin_Perdón dijo:


> Futuros del SP en verde. No he podido resistirme y he entrado en GOW a ver si recupero algo de la azucarera.



Cuchilo que cae...
Yo.le he echado el ojo a IAG.
Vamos a esperar a que escampe.
Sigo en IBE, MTS, BME, ACI.


----------



## mpbk (14 Abr 2014)

un dia más el mejor del foro..

100 pips de subida, 400€.


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Abr 2014)

El dax ya lo han apalizado suficiente...ahora a "marear" el resto de la semana


----------



## alimon (14 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> un dia más el mejor del foro..
> 
> 100 pips de subida, 400€.





Paso a saludar, un poco tarde.

Lastima no haberle hecho caso con las GAM y no haber respetado mi SL como buena gacela.

En fin,esperando rebote.

Por cierto, impresionante las MTS como se han defendido estos días.

Si hay rebote de 2-3 días, se van a ir a los 13€.


----------



## egarenc (14 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> un dia más el mejor del foro..
> 
> 100 pips de subida, 400€.



Puedes probar a abrir un hilo con tu nombre y postear allí, harías un favor a tu tropa de seguidores

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (14 Abr 2014)

Parece que escampa.


----------



## Chila (14 Abr 2014)

Si tono, pero se ven muchos cadaveres en el campo de batalla


----------



## Tono (14 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Cuchilo que cae...
> Yo.le he echado el ojo a IAG.
> Vamos a esperar a que escampe.
> Sigo en IBE, MTS, BME, ACI.



Por si te sirve de algo, según mis cuentas a lápiz y con borrones, IAG, Gamesa, Repsol e ITX son de las peor paradas en esta caída. 
Con esto quiero decir que están mucho peor en comparación a lo que cotizaban a niveles similares del IBEX previos.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Si tono, pero se ven muchos cadaveres en el campo de batalla



los buitres también tienen que comer :fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (14 Abr 2014)

Pues hay reversal, salvo que USA nos clave una cuchillada.

Los blues SAN, TEF, IBE e ITX en verde y BBVA a punto.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Abr 2014)

martillaco de manual y gap al alza para mañana , hacia el objetivo alcista final , luego se abrirán las puertas del infierno :no:


----------



## Hannibal (14 Abr 2014)

Pues me han saltado todos los sl y como me voy a ir unos días, me quedo fuera salvo la puntita en fcel que venderé cuando llegue a 4 así que seguro que a partir de ahora sube sin parar. 
Ya se que se viene llorado, pero cawentodoloquesemenea.


----------



## sr.anus (14 Abr 2014)

joder hasta donde han estirado el dolor. a mi me han echado la mitad de una posi en el ibez
por suerte me queda la otra mitad para compensar el sl y algo de ganancias


----------



## mpbk (14 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> tonterias dira tu perro.
> 
> yo cierro ibex, 75 pips x4, 300euritos..:bla::bla:
> 
> ...




bueno pues aqui tenéis el ibex plano. 200 pips de subida, 820eur

y ahora si, se va el mejor del foro..me tenéis hasta las pelotas, sin agradecer nada y dando thanks a los mensajes que van contra mi.

que os jodan.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> bueno pues aqui tenéis el ibex plano. 200 pips de subida, 820eur
> 
> y ahora si, se va el mejor del foro..me tenéis hasta las pelotas, sin agradecer nada y dando thanks a los mensajes que van contra mi.
> 
> que os jodan.



no te vayas tio , tu tenias razón eres el mejor , no nos abandones inocho:


----------



## mpbk (14 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> no te vayas tio , tu tenias razón eres el mejor , no nos abandones inocho:



metete la nariz por el culo.

:XX:


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Abr 2014)

que fino es , lo tienes todo :Aplauso:


----------



## mpbk (14 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que fino es , lo tienes todo :Aplauso:



cuando llegues a mi nivel besame los pies, y de mientras a bacilar a otro...


----------



## hombre-mosca (14 Abr 2014)

Bueno, venia a recoger mi owned, oh, no que no.


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2014)

Mpbk de vuelta en 3, 2, 1...


----------



## Chila (14 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Por si te sirve de algo, según mis cuentas a lápiz y con borrones, IAG, Gamesa, Repsol e ITX son de las peor paradas en esta caída.
> Con esto quiero decir que están mucho peor en comparación a lo que cotizaban a niveles similares del IBEX previos.



Lo sé, y creo que le voy a pegar un tiro a la antigua Iberia.

Edit: Dentro de IAG. A ver...


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Parece que escampa.







Tono dijo:


> Por si te sirve de algo, según mis cuentas a lápiz y con borrones, IAG, Gamesa, Repsol e ITX son de las peor paradas en esta caída.
> Con esto quiero decir que están mucho peor en comparación a lo que cotizaban a niveles similares del IBEX previos.



Añadiria Grifols

Hombre, han sido más castigados, podrían rebotar a corto un poco, aunque luego... yo IAG a 4,52 y Grifols a 36 (segundo intento en 1 semana, la anterior me fuí con un -2% y visto lo visto, fue lo mejor)


----------



## Xiux (14 Abr 2014)

Buenas,

despues de tanta sangre, vaya reboton de las Eon

E.ON AG (EONG), Graficos Bolsa: volumen, maximos y minimos, por periodos, comparativas

alguna news?


----------



## mpbk (14 Abr 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Mpbk de vuelta en 3, 2, 1...



pa que?

seguir diciendo operaciones ganadoras una tras otra, llevo 19 consecutivas. y no me dáis ni las gracias?

ala a seguir con vuestras anr y tal..


----------



## hombre-mosca (14 Abr 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> despues de tanta sangre, vaya reboton de las Eon
> 
> ...



No, ha entrado mucho mucho mucho dinero. Puede ser lo que espero desde hace mucho tiempo.

Recuperacion con cambio de sectores. 

A ver si janus aparece ya en su corcel blanco.


----------



## Tio Masclet (14 Abr 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> despues de tanta sangre, vaya reboton de las Eon
> 
> ...



Y RWE. Pero vuelven a su cauce.


----------



## mpbk (14 Abr 2014)

bueno cierro la puerta al salir

no os arruinéis sin mi.


----------



## Roninn (14 Abr 2014)

He entrado en COL esta mañana a 0.64.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

no, si al final los gowex, monteba, eurona, amper, carbures, todavía acaban con honra...


----------



## Chila (14 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> bueno cierro la puerta al salir
> 
> no os arruinéis sin mi.



Que siiiiiiiii, si no fueses tan pesao igual alguien te hacia caso.


----------



## napartarra (14 Abr 2014)

Yo he thankeado porque me ha hecho mucha gracia eso de "invertir las plusvalías en la compra de una abuela".

Tiene su gracia, reconocelo; ... y lo veo poca afrenta para irse del foro.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

que se nos desinfla!!


----------



## hombre-mosca (14 Abr 2014)

Las viejas costumbres dicen SP (1830-1815=15/1815)*100=0,82>0,75=>1845(1847).
Pero en una horita, cuando nos vayamos a la cama.


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cargad largos ratitas , nos vamos al objetivo alcista final los 11,5k :baba:



yalodeciayo MV zahorí , nos vamos al objetivo alcista final , que estará entre los 11200 y 12200 

---------- Post added 14-abr-2014 at 16:54 ----------

espero gap al alza para mañana


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

aquí recupera todo quisqui menos mis IAG y Grifols ::::


----------



## sr.anus (14 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> yalodeciayo MV zahorí , nos vamos al objetivo alcista final , que estará entre los 11200 y 12200
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-abr-2014 at 16:54 ----------
> 
> espero gap al alza para mañana



no esperes nada agorero. que me fastidias! me tienes que contar tu secreto para aguantar cientos de puntos en contra..... y despues aparecer por aqui de forma siyalodeciaista....e


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> no esperes nada agorero. que me fastidias! me tienes que contar tu secreto para aguantar cientos de puntos en contra..... y despues aparecer por aqui de forma siyalodeciaista....e



cuando falla la astucia , buena es la fuerza , ya sabes el reverso de la fuerza  pero cuando falla todo , lo único que funciona es encomendarse a san pandoro :Aplauso:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (14 Abr 2014)

La correcci?n mayor se producir? en oto?o


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Abr 2014)

dejándome de tonterías , lo que pasa es que el objetivo alcista final aun no se ha alcanzado , por eso arriesgo , sino ya habría asumido perdidas y a otra cosa mariposa


----------



## hombre-mosca (14 Abr 2014)

Hace un momento ha salido la noticia. Le devuelven a eon 1700 M.EUR pagados por impuestos a las centrales nucleares de 2 o 3 años. esto es 1700/2000 = 0,85 EUR por accion de impuestos. A RWE se los devolvieron hace un tiempo. Ojo, puede haber revision a la sentencia.

A ver si hay un buen peponazo mañana.



Xiux dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> despues de tanta sangre, vaya reboton de las Eon
> 
> ...


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (14 Abr 2014)

¿Qué opináis del cierre de EZE? Parece que han entrado órdenes al final del día de compra, dando a entender que puede subir mañana... o tal vez sólo es lo que yo quiero ver xD


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

ExpansiÃ³n.com


----------



## vmmp29 (14 Abr 2014)

menuda remontada huele a fake total


----------



## alimon (14 Abr 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> ¿Qué opináis del cierre de EZE? Parece que han entrado órdenes al final del día de compra, dando a entender que puede subir mañana... o tal vez sólo es lo que yo quiero ver xD



la vela que deja es bonita, la verdad.

Yo llevo esperando un HR en EZE desde el viernes. Creo que están acumulando para subirla, de todas formas, si no cierra por encima de 1,35, no hay subida clara todavía.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (14 Abr 2014)

alimon dijo:


> la vela que deja es bonita, la verdad.
> 
> Yo llevo esperando un HR en EZE desde el viernes. Creo que están acumulando para subirla, de todas formas, si no cierra por encima de 1,35, no hay subida clara todavía.



A todo esto... qué es un HR?


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (14 Abr 2014)

*¿Habéis visto el Ibex 35? Abril 2014. Sin la niña y sin el pepino, me lo jueg...*



Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> A todo esto... qué es un HR?




Un Hecho Relevante, una comunicación de una cotizada a la CNMV, se usa para dar a conocer ampliaciones de capital, contratos grandes, etc.

Es eso o un Hojete Rojo (como el que me han dejado en Gowex...)


----------



## alimon (14 Abr 2014)

tochito_con_tochito dijo:


> Un Hecho Relevante, una comunicación de una cotizada a la CNMV, se usa para dar a conocer ampliaciones de capital, contratos grandes, etc.
> 
> Es eso o un Hojete Rojo (como el que me han dejado en Gowex...)



Efectivamente.

Se miran aqui:

CNMV - Hechos relevantes del día

También se les llama _Haciendo rotos_, Por lo jodidas que dejan las posiciones,largas o cortas.


----------



## James Bond (14 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> bueno pues aqui tenéis el ibex plano. 200 pips de subida, 820eur
> 
> y ahora si, se va el mejor del foro..me tenéis hasta las pelotas, sin agradecer nada y dando thanks a los mensajes que van contra mi.
> 
> que os jodan.



Yo valoro sus aportaciones, lo único que usted es demasiado prepotente y un attention whore de manual.

Y que conste que lo digo sin acritud, pero a mi ese rollo de darme un "thanks o me enfado" o ¡eh mirad soy el puto amo! me sobra y me parece de una falta de autoestima brutal o de un adolescente pajillero...

¿Que quiere que lo alabemos y le chupemos el pijo?

Un saludo.

P.D: no se lo tome mal pero debería ser más modesto y espero que siga aportando su punto de vista, que por mi parte, siempre es bien recibido.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

creo que compró ence y mediaset la semana pasada.


----------



## Xiux (14 Abr 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Hace un momento ha salido la noticia. Le devuelven a eon 1700 M.EUR pagados por impuestos a las centrales nucleares de 2 o 3 años. esto es 1700/2000 = 0,85 EUR por accion de impuestos. A RWE se los devolvieron hace un tiempo. Ojo, puede haber revision a la sentencia.
> 
> A ver si hay un buen peponazo mañana.



Vamos entonces, por esos 0,85 , como minimo a 14,5 ya


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Abr 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> menuda remontada huele a fake total



Tiene pinta de ...


----------



## Tono (14 Abr 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Tiene pinta de ...



Se equivoca, hoy los leoncios han vaciado la cartera comprando. Los volúmenes son más que importantes.
Vuelven los verdes pastos hasta que la manada engorde otra vez.

Aunque hay valores que tras esta corrección les van a dar la del pulpo: IAG, Grifols, ITX, Gamesa, Mediaset y tal vez, con más dudas, Repsol y Sacyr. En las dos últimas correcciones gordas los han desplumado a base de bien.
Antes de entrar en ellas esperando rebote, miraría sus fundamentales. Aquí hay insiders cantando la traviata antes de que salgan los resultados.


(que no citéis al trolaco pichacorta, cojones, que me dan ganas de contestar y es tontería)


----------



## hombre-mosca (14 Abr 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Vamos entonces, por esos 0,85 , como minimo a 14,5 ya



Esto, si quieren lo pueden estirar como un chicle. Espero que al menos lo vayan encauzando finalmente.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Abr 2014)

Madre mía...barrios con 70% de paro.... :

http://www.ideal.es/granada/20140414/local/granada/pide-plan-empleo-especial-201404141127.html

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## amago45 (14 Abr 2014)

Matilde y tal
Telefónica repartirá un dividendo de 0,40 euros por acción el 7 de mayo


----------



## mpbk (14 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> creo que compró ence y mediaset la semana pasada.



y las mantengo.

hoy e comprado 1000 a 2.03 ences


----------



## alimon (14 Abr 2014)

Vertice 360 declara concurso de acreedores.


De ahí pueden venir las subidas de EZE, que se ha salido con la suya.

Lo siento por quien lleve VER, (mal día en el chorco)


----------



## Janus (14 Abr 2014)

gazellus headhunter's day.


----------



## egarenc (14 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Madre mía...barrios con 70% de paro.... :
> 
> http://www.ideal.es/granada/20140414/local/granada/pide-plan-empleo-especial-201404141127.html
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Es paro sano, que diría algún político HDP.

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (14 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Matilde y tal
> Telefónica repartirá un dividendo de 0,40 euros por acción el 7 de mayo



es la chica de 17 de chinito.... fresca, joven y dividendosa

y me pregunto yo... de dónde saca, pa tanto como destaca...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Es paro sano, que diría algún político HDP.
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk



O: "asi tienen mas tiempo libre para su familia y aficiones"

:ouch:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Se equivoca, hoy los leoncios han vaciado la cartera comprando. Los volúmenes son más que importantes.
> Vuelven los verdes pastos hasta que la manada engorde otra vez.
> 
> Aunque hay valores que tras esta corrección les van a dar la del pulpo: IAG, Grifols, ITX, Gamesa, Mediaset y tal vez, con más dudas, Repsol y Sacyr. En las dos últimas correcciones gordas los han desplumado a base de bien.
> ...





Todos esos que citas han tenido subidas verticales desde octubre. EADS también lo recuerdo entre ellos, porque los tuve, junto a Grifols e Iberia en su día.

Ahora mismo Grifols está por AT con el precio fuera de las bandas, en espejo. y sobrecompra. Si miramos el RSI clásico de estos últimos meses (antes baja más, lo sé, pero miró estos); Por eso me he metido hoy, porque está o debe de estar cerca de un rebote. Además no voy a largo. 







el MACD abajo histórico






precio toca fuera






---------- Post added 14-abr-2014 at 11:47 ----------

y ahora les pongo un video un tanto comprometido (los que trabajan en oficina, veanlo en casa) 

[YOUTUBE]vfIHsurwTMo[/YOUTUBE]
Emma Watson Unmasks - YouTube


----------



## Tono (14 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Todos esos que citas han tenido subidas verticales desde octubre. EADS también lo recuerdo entre ellos, porque los tuve, junto a Grifols e Iberia en su día.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo que han subido alguien se lo ha llevado calentito.

Sólo sé que esos valores que cito han perdido mucho con respecto al IBEX en las dos últimas correcciones y no es casualidad. 
A sus resultados, cuando salgan, me remito. Los leoncios ya se han adelantado saliendo de ellos con las ganancias de sus subidas verticales. Tienen pinta de ser tierra quemada por una temporadita.


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

Estoy de acuerdo. Ya te comento que solo para rebote.

Igual habría que añadir a esa lista a Catalana y Amadeus, que les ha pasado lo mismo. EADS. Grifols. Iberia. Inditex (fue el primero), Gamesa, Mediaset, Antena3.

Todos esos han guaneado más que el ibex desde luego. (no nos dejemos bankia)


----------



## tarrito (14 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> O: "asi tienen mas tiempo libre para su familia y aficiones"
> 
> :ouch:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



no es problema para el 30% restantes :Baile:


:ouch: :ouch:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (14 Abr 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> no es problema para el 30% restantes :Baile:
> 
> 
> :ouch: :ouch:



eso cierto hasta que les pidan amablemente, pol favol la colnea o un riñonsito, que losniño pasan penurias....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Pepitoria (14 Abr 2014)




----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Todos esos que citas han tenido subidas verticales desde octubre. EADS también lo recuerdo entre ellos, porque los tuve, junto a Grifols e Iberia en su día.
> 
> Ahora mismo Grifols está por AT con el precio fuera de las bandas, en espejo. y sobrecompra. Si miramos el RSI clásico de estos últimos meses (antes baja más, lo sé, pero miró estos); Por eso me he metido hoy, porque está o debe de estar cerca de un rebote. Además no voy a largo.
> 
> ...



Vaya frutada, es la única acción que tenia de largo compradas a veinte y pocos y todavía no han pasado doce meses y ya me tengo que deshacer de ellas..


----------



## bertok (14 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> bueno pues aqui tenéis el ibex plano. 200 pips de subida, 820eur
> 
> y ahora si, se va el mejor del foro..me tenéis hasta las pelotas, sin agradecer nada y dando thanks a los mensajes que van contra mi.
> 
> que os jodan.


----------



## egarenc (14 Abr 2014)




----------



## Pepitoria (14 Abr 2014)




----------



## Ladrillófilo (14 Abr 2014)

Alguien tiene idea de porque me falla al iniciar el Prorealtime el Java? Me da un error tipo Could not create the Java Virtual Machine.

He probado todo, distintos exploradores, desinstalar e instalar varias veces, pasar antivirus, anti malwares. Ni p.idea


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 Abr 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Alguien tiene idea de porque me falla al iniciar el Prorealtime el Java? Me da un error tipo Could not create the Java Virtual Machine.
> 
> He probado todo, distintos exploradores, desinstalar e instalar varias veces, pasar antivirus, anti malwares. Ni p.idea



Has revisado java y en especial la seguridad?


----------



## sr.anus (14 Abr 2014)

vaya cierre usano y que forma de regalar puntos en el nasdaq


----------



## muertoviviente (14 Abr 2014)

esta todo el pescado vendido , mejor dicho comprado :Baile:

si mañana abrimos con gap al alza y no lo cerramos , servidor se quedara largo hasta el vencimiento del 22 :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 14-abr-2014 at 22:11 ----------

los máximos que alcanzaremos para coronar el reboton desde el doble suelo 6000 estará alrededor de los 11500 ienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (14 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> esta todo el pescado vendido , mejor dicho comprado :Baile:
> 
> si mañana abrimos con gap al alza y no lo cerramos , servidor se quedara largo hasta el vencimiento del 22 :fiufiu:
> 
> ...



¿Y para cuando ve usted esos 11500, oh jran jato jalapeño?


----------



## creative (14 Abr 2014)

No tengo tan claro el GAP alcista para mañana, os recuerdo que hemos pasado el -2% y todo sigue igual o peor que hoy a las 9:02

Mi consejo salir de los chicharros que son los que mas estan pillando y si os gusta el jaleo entrar en Valores de pimera linea, DECARTAR JAZZTEL y GAMESA, van a pillar bastante uno el calenton de la OPA se enfria y el otro creo que no vale ni la mitad de lo que vale hoy en bolsa.

PD Vertice es historia.


----------



## IRobot (14 Abr 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Alguien tiene idea de porque me falla al iniciar el Prorealtime el Java? Me da un error tipo Could not create the Java Virtual Machine.
> 
> He probado todo, distintos exploradores, desinstalar e instalar varias veces, pasar antivirus, anti malwares. Ni p.idea



A mí la única vez que me pasó se me arregló modificando la cantidad de RAM del ordenador (más o menos por el medio de la página de PRT la puedes modificar). Pero no me preguntes el porqué funcionaba después con una cantidad de RAM equivocada :


----------



## ane agurain (14 Abr 2014)

que grande al bandy

o bundy


elpais.vendes grifols?


----------



## Algas (14 Abr 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Alguien tiene idea de porque me falla al iniciar el Prorealtime el Java? Me da un error tipo Could not create the Java Virtual Machine.
> 
> He probado todo, distintos exploradores, desinstalar e instalar varias veces, pasar antivirus, anti malwares. Ni p.idea




Revisa también si tu ordenador es a 64bits y has instalado el que va a 32 (o viceversaienso. A mí me pasó hace unos meses:o


----------



## sr.anus (14 Abr 2014)

lanzo una pregunta al aire, alguien de aqui opera con market profile? se podria incluir en la misma magufada que el analisis tecnico? que opinais sobre esta forma de operar?


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (14 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> que grande al bandy
> 
> o bundy
> 
> ...



Pues sinceramente, estoy dudando pero creo que las mantendré. Las llevo desde 26, hace menos de 12 meses. Están trasladado el tema financiero a irlanda para pagar menos impuestos y siguen creciendo organicamente y físicamente


----------



## Ladrillófilo (14 Abr 2014)

Ya me funciona el prt. Creo que era la seguridad, a base de toquetear... Mañana miraré a ver q tal es indtalar konkorde e interpretarlo y otros indicadores. Blai5 es el amo de los indicadores parece ser, según le he leído a Ane


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

EE.UU.: insiders tecnológicas vendieron acciones antes selloff.-FinancialTimes

---------- Post added 14-abr-2014 at 16:01 ----------




Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Pues sinceramente, estoy dudando pero creo que las mantendré. Las llevo desde 26, hace menos de 12 meses. Están trasladado el tema financiero a irlanda para pagar menos impuestos y siguen creciendo organicamente y físicamente



yo por fundamentales ya sabes que es un % bajo en mi decisión.

pero Progenika es la llave del futuro dentro de Grifols. Aparte del plasma.

---------- Post added 14-abr-2014 at 16:15 ----------

La bolsa por Carlos María: Grifols en objetivo.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (15 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> EE.UU.: insiders tecnológicas vendieron acciones antes selloff.-FinancialTimes
> 
> ---------- Post added 14-abr-2014 at 16:01 ----------
> 
> ...



No solo han comprado progenika, la division de novartis, una holandesa, gricel ...la empresa crece y eso es clave.


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Vamos entonces, por esos 0,85 , como minimo a 14,5 ya



Es un favor estatal ahora que se a erca el dividendo.


----------



## amago45 (15 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> estos son chicharros.info2?



Red Invesment son iguales que Chicharros.info, entran en un valor, lo calientan en 'tuiter', el valor sube por la entrada de los seguidores gaceriles, se salen del valor con algunas plusvis, y el resto de gacelas se medio salen como pueden, y dejan la acción como un erial

Y claro, ellos han acertado porque la acción ha subido ...

Ahora le toca a NTC, hoy publica el individuo que hay rumor de OPA a €0.60 y que repartirá dividendo. Que lo de la OPA no se lo cree mucho, pero que el dividendo si se lo cree ... 

Bueno, ya somos mayorcitos para saber a quién hacer caso :vomito:


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Red Invesment son iguales que Chicharros.info, entran en un valor, lo calientan en 'tuiter', el valor sube por la entrada de los seguidores gaceriles, se salen del valor con algunas plusvis, y el resto de gacelas se medio salen como pueden, y dejan la acción como un erial
> 
> Y claro, ellos han acertado porque la acción ha subido ...
> 
> ...





ayer te comentaba que ntc no la veía peponeando. alguno va a perder ayer y hoy un tuiter de esos.

ntc subira a 0.31 pero no creo que hoy. creo que mas facil verla debajo de 0.269







IAG +6% en apertura, de momento


ya la rebajan a un +2% minutos antes


----------



## amago45 (15 Abr 2014)

Dentro en Grifols 36.25 ... 
hoy que puedo estar un poco atento a la sesión, ponemos aquí el stop loss y lo iremos subiendo poco a poco a ver hasta dónde llega


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2014)

guanos días gacelillas :Baile:

aquí MV emitiendo desde su refugio en las montañas tora bora 

abrimos con gapsito , ya lo han cerrado , cuidado con el cierre del gap eurostoxxx50 en 3150


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Abr 2014)

Jato no ha habido gap al alza...


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (15 Abr 2014)

Pues no tengo yo muy claro si va a ser bueno para EZE lo de VER, o indiferente, o qué...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (15 Abr 2014)

Buenos dias,

SL saltado en GOW. +10% a la saca para compensar las dulces penas.


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (15 Abr 2014)

Situación delicada para Ezentis, que cae con ganas tras el concurso de Vértice - Noticias ibex informacion ibex

---------- Post added 15-abr-2014 at 09:38 ----------

No entiendo por qué cae, debería mantenerse o subir. Esto ya se sabía hacía días... y de hecho desde que se sabe lo del concurso empezó a caer EZE.

---------- Post added 15-abr-2014 at 09:42 ----------

Dentro del poco volumen que hay, parecen mayores los volúmenes de compra que los de venta... esto lo mismo termina subiendo.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

parado está esto, no?


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (15 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> parado está esto, no?



Pues sí... y yo mejor no digo nada, porque no estoy dando ni una...


----------



## MattCoy (15 Abr 2014)

No hay fuerza... ni en un sentido ni en otro, a ver por donde rompe el lateral cansino este


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (15 Abr 2014)

Después de varias sesiones de guano seguidas no está uno como para salir de la trinchera juas juas


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> A
> 
> +
> 
> ...




le han dado a Repsol miles de millones de papeles pa liar tabaco ::


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Abr 2014)

Abro, veo ezentis, lloro y cierro. Volveré a mirarlas en 2025


----------



## Xiux (15 Abr 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Abro, veo ezentis, lloro y cierro. Volveré a mirarlas en 2025



animos!!!

aun me acuerdo con sali con mucha suerte en 0,46

son un peligro


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

El presidente ucraniano anuncia que la operaci?n antiterrorista ha comenzado | Internacional | EL MUNDO


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (15 Abr 2014)

Flipa con EZE, acaban de comprar 150K de golpe y parece que siguen....


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

a NHH creo que le queda un arreón para abajo antes de intentar algo


El BdE levanta las alfombras y sitúa la deuda pública en el 127,7% del PIB


----------



## amago45 (15 Abr 2014)

Ni que decir tiene que estoy fuera de Grifols, no acompaña el mercado y perdemos las comisiones ... ¿quizá más abajo?


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Ni que decir tiene que estoy fuera de Grifols, no acompaña el mercado y perdemos las comisiones ... ¿quizá más abajo?



espero y deseo una vela martillo hoy que marque el fin de la bajada


----------



## jjsuamar (15 Abr 2014)

MTS despiojando antes de la subida-cohete a los 12?


----------



## Crash (15 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> El BdE levanta las alfombras y sitúa la deuda pública en el 127,7% del PIB
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Todo eso lo comprará Draghi.

[YOUTUBE]0fs5q5Y-Ipc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2014)

esta forma de subir dejando mechas por debajo nos indica un subidon muy cansino , son despiojes que dejan despojos :o chiste malo y tal pero si son despiojes antes del subidon sostenido ienso:


----------



## mpbk (15 Abr 2014)

le pregumtado a un amigo psicologo...........

yo soy muy buen tio, y me gusta compartir conocimientos para que despues otra persona me pueda ayudar en otra cosa. os doy operaciones buenisimas, nadie me hace caso, os cito la ganancia y como nadie me ha hecho caso aun os cabreais más de no haber ganado, al final reconocéis que soy bueno(hoy un dia más e comprado en minimos y ya llevo 80 pips ibex y same dax.) pero sollo estáis esperando el dia en que falle y me arruine, por vuestra suerte aun no ha llegado ese dia........asi que es un pez que se muerde la cola.


----------



## pecata minuta (15 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> le pregumtado a un amigo psicologo...........
> 
> yo soy muy buen tio, y me gusta compartir conocimientos para que despues otra persona me pueda ayudar en otra cosa. os doy operaciones buenisimas, nadie me hace caso, os cito la ganancia y como nadie me ha hecho caso aun os cabreais más de no haber ganado, al final reconocéis que soy bueno(hoy un dia más e comprado en minimos y ya llevo 80 pips ibex y same dax.) pero sollo estáis esperando el dia en que falle y me arruine, por vuestra suerte aun no ha llegado ese dia........asi que es un pez que se muerde la cola.



¿Usted no se había ido?


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2014)

mpbk a nadie le importa si ganas o pierdes chaval , no tienes ni gota conocimiento , aun no has owneado al personal , hasta que no lo hagas no se tomaran en cuenta tus desvaríos .

solo eres un mal troll .


----------



## mpbk (15 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mpbk a nadie le importa si ganas o pierdes chaval , no tienes ni gota conocimiento , aun no has owneado al personal , hasta que no lo hagas no se tomaran en cuenta tus desvaríos .
> 
> solo eres un mal troll .



tengo más conocimiento que tu y 4 más juntos...yo no voy a ownear a nadie porque me piro,

ala que ganéis mucho dinerito..


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

IAG en bandas superestrechas... en breve la suelta para abajo o para arriba, esperemos que sea para arriba:S


----------



## sr.anus (15 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mpbk a nadie le importa si ganas o pierdes chaval , no tienes ni gota conocimiento , aun no has owneado al personal , hasta que no lo hagas no se tomaran en cuenta tus desvaríos .
> 
> solo eres un mal troll .



mpbk crea un foro alternativo., y cobre por las senales. si ya operas con las propias cuentas de loa usuarios y les haces ganar mucho dinerito te haras famoso y conseguiras respeto del foro.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> tengo más conocimiento que tu y 4 más juntos...yo no voy a ownear a nadie porque me piro,
> 
> ala que ganéis mucho dinerito..



hay que ser muy soberbio para pensar siquiera en tener mas conocimiento que MV , se humilde my friend , se humilde o te mato :no:


----------



## amago45 (15 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> espero y deseo una vela martillo hoy que marque el fin de la bajada



A ver si de 5 a 530pm se presenta buena oportunidad ...


----------



## Crash (15 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> bueno pues aqui tenéis el ibex plano. 200 pips de subida, 820eur
> 
> y ahora si, se va el mejor del foro..me tenéis hasta las pelotas, sin agradecer nada y dando thanks a los mensajes que van contra mi.
> 
> que os jodan.





mpbk dijo:


> tengo más conocimiento que tu y 4 más juntos...yo no voy a ownear a nadie porque me piro,
> 
> ala que ganéis mucho dinerito..



Puedes probar en diasdebolsa. Ah no, que de ese foro también te fuiste. Hazte un blog.


----------



## IRobot (15 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> le pregumtado a un amigo psicologo...........
> 
> yo soy muy buen tio, y me gusta compartir conocimientos para que despues otra persona me pueda ayudar en otra cosa. os doy operaciones buenisimas, nadie me hace caso, os cito la ganancia y como nadie me ha hecho caso aun os cabreais más de no haber ganado, al final reconocéis que soy bueno(hoy un dia más e comprado en minimos y ya llevo 80 pips ibex y same dax.) pero sollo estáis esperando el dia en que falle y me arruine, por vuestra suerte aun no ha llegado ese dia........asi que es un pez que se muerde la cola.



Yo le entiendo Mpbk. Pero es que a todos los grandes genios el reconociento le suele llegar cuando ya han dejado este mundo. Tenga usted paciencia que las décadas pasan muy rápido... 

La verdad es que no me imagino lo que debe ser tenerlo de amigo en Facebook. Como para no darle al Me Gusta en todas las fotos que suba... 

Ahora en serio, aquí todo el mundo suele aportar desinteresadamente, sin esperar nada a cambio. No se espere Gracias, no se enfade por no tenerlas. El problema es que siempre queremos aquello que no tenemos y parece ser que para usted el tema del reconocimiento ajeno es algo muy importante. Como diría su amigo el psicólogo, eso denota inseguridad en uno mismo. No deje que nimiedades así le afecten y vivirá más feliz. No hay nada peor que depender de la opinión de un tercero para sentirse pleno. 

En fin, que si quiere seguir posteando por aquí, no seré yo el que le diga que no. Pero hágase un favor y déjese de pollas en mano y demás lindezas. Aquí se lleva más la fina ironía por parte de la mayoría. Con eso, un poco de respeto y un "poco" más de modestia tendrá las cosas más fáciles para ser aceptado por la mayoría.


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2014)

aquí todo el mundo es bienvenido , pero vamos este chaval no se va ni con aceite hirviendo :o


----------



## ... (15 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aquí todo el mundo es bienvenido , pero vamos este chaval no se va ni con aceite hirviendo :o



¿Hablas de ti en 3a persona?

No sé quién de los 2 está peor.

Oh wait...


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2014)

MV habla como quiere :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (15 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> le pregumtado a un amigo psicologo...........
> 
> yo soy muy buen tio, y me gusta compartir conocimientos para que despues otra persona me pueda ayudar en otra cosa. os doy operaciones buenisimas, nadie me hace caso, os cito la ganancia y como nadie me ha hecho caso aun os cabreais más de no haber ganado, al final reconocéis que soy bueno(hoy un dia más e comprado en minimos y ya llevo 80 pips ibex y same dax.) pero sollo estáis esperando el dia en que falle y me arruine, por vuestra suerte aun no ha llegado ese dia........asi que es un pez que se muerde la cola.



a veces te hago caso cuando dices un valor antes de que llegue, no cuenta el decir que has comprado en minimos 2 horas despues de ese punto, y me alegro mucho por tus beneficios, pero sinceramente me dan igual, me jode que los mios sean negativos.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Abr 2014)

Bueno, cierro el largo en el SP, me conformo con 1000 puntos y 10 contratos de los gordos...moooooooolo, maaaaaaaaaazo y quien no me thankee es un mariconaaaaaaaaazo!!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

Yo he vendido mis Terras, de 7 a 140. Os lo dije.


----------



## hombre-mosca (15 Abr 2014)

Mwahhhh, me estan petando 100.000 pipos en el dax .... les he madado un mail y me han respondido esto ...


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

Ahora lo serio:
Kate Upton reniega de sus curvas - "Me gustar?a tener unos pechos... | loc | EL MUNDO




y lo menos serio
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/yellen-prepares-wall-street-more-124647084.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-y-cierra-fronteras-a-alimentos-europeos.html


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2014)

El Dax ya no está tan siemprealcista pechopalomo

Veo dolor,... sacos


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> El Dax ya no está tan siemprealcista pechopalomo
> 
> Veo dolor,... sacos



y qué pasa con el gap del viernes? lo cerramos cuándo?


----------



## amago45 (15 Abr 2014)

Hoy habla de nuevo la Yellen, 16:45
Economic Calendar - Investing.com
Sube el pan y tal ... ... ...


----------



## sr.anus (15 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Hoy habla de nuevo la Yellen, 16:45
> Economic Calendar - Investing.com
> Sube el pan y tal ... ... ...



y yo sin poder modificar los stop pandoro.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> y yo sin poder modificar los stop pandoro.



tenemos el colchón de lo que subimos ahora +0,5 y lo de ayer +0,5%

---------- Post added 15-abr-2014 at 07:48 ----------

Deoleo pide a la Fiscalía suiza investigar por blanqueo a su antiguo presidente - elEconomista.es

La Gaceta | Diario de noticias y análisis de Intereconomía


----------



## amago45 (15 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> [/COLOR]Deoleo pide a la Fiscalía suiza investigar por blanqueo a su antiguo presidente - elEconomista.es
> 
> La Gaceta | Diario de noticias y análisis de Intereconomía



El asunto DEOLEO va pillando un color caca y un olor mierda que no veas ... ... ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

lo de los salazar está en juicios desde hace tiempo 


como el juez diga que tienen que soltar la tela, al fondo uk este le sale la jugada gratis y a precio cero.

igual tienen info privilegiada? y por eso opan?


----------



## Tio Masclet (15 Abr 2014)

Si la bajada de MTS es para "despiojar", están haciendo un trabajo de profesionales.
Mamma mia.


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Abr 2014)

Mi basura de acción es ya un auténtico vía crucis.


----------



## amago45 (15 Abr 2014)

IBEX para abajo ... que habéis tocado? 
Y la Yellen aun no ha dicho ni mu ... ... palabrita del niño Jesús ...


----------



## Sin_Perdón (15 Abr 2014)

Están cachondos ultimamente los usanos. Hay nervios y no me gusta nada....


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (15 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> IBEX para abajo ... que habéis tocado?
> Y la Yellen aun no ha dicho ni mu ... ... palabrita del niño Jesús ...



Yellen (Fed) dice que los grandes bancos podrían necesitar más colchones de capital - elEconomista.es


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2014)

Toma ya

Ahora viene el caminito del dolor...


----------



## amago45 (15 Abr 2014)

Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Yellen (Fed) dice que los grandes bancos podrían necesitar más colchones de capital - elEconomista.es



Osea que la Yellen ya ha hablado, en el link el discurso ...
FRB: Speech--Yellen, Opening Remarks--April 15, 2014


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2014)

despioje y mas despioje , pero no soltaremos los largos , el rally alcista sera brutal :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

no es por eso:



Ucrania: 11 muertos durante la operación en Kramatorsk.-Reuters
•

16:40

BMS
.-
Rumores de que el dato de PIB de China de esta noche va a defraudar
•

16:35

BMS
.-
Aviación rusa en Slovyansk y Kramatorsk, según Ucrania.-Bloomberg


----------



## Mr. Brightside (15 Abr 2014)

Se recrudece el ataque bajista.


----------



## James Bond (15 Abr 2014)

Guanas tardes


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

Prisa Noticias adquiere el 25% de Betmedia


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (15 Abr 2014)

Los Ucranianos nos van a dar un disgusto en los mercados en plena semana santa........
Tendría que haber cerrado todas las posiciones y al carajo, como me gusta el pto riesgo para nada joeeerrr


----------



## James Bond (15 Abr 2014)

Pues yo con la mierda que esta cayendo estos días la verdad es que estoy muy tranquilo con lo que tengo ahora en cartera, Telefónica (11€), Iberdrola y AMD (3,14$), todas en positivo menos Iberdrola (4,82€) con leves perdidas.

Y con bastante cash por si se presenta alguna oportunidad, estos son los mejores días para ganar dinero.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2014)

Ucrania, China, Droghi, Sergio Ramos...y que sencillamente ahora mismo esto no está para comprar.

Y lo único que te llevas son hachazos en la cabeza


----------



## sr.anus (15 Abr 2014)

lo sabia stop pandoro ejecutado ahora se dara la vuelta


----------



## James Bond (15 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> lo sabia stop pandoro ejecutado ahora se dara la vuelta



Los stops a veces son armas de doble filo... A largo-medio plazo no se deberían usar en mi opinión, aunque desconozco su estrategia.


----------



## MattCoy (15 Abr 2014)

Me da de que vamos a caer algo más antes del cierre... como siga asi, cerramos en los alrededores del 10000


----------



## ponzi (15 Abr 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Ucrania, China, Droghi, Sergio Ramos...y que sencillamente ahora mismo esto no está para comprar.
> 
> Y lo único que te llevas son hachazos en la cabeza



Al ritmo que van yo no se si llegan al domingo

Russia says Ukraine close to civil war as Kiev begins offensive | Reuters


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

acabo de meterme en melia--- glubs


el precio ha tocado la MM200

edito, de momento no vamos mal


----------



## amago45 (15 Abr 2014)

Grifols en 35.80, pero me tiemblan las canillas ... no entré ... ... 

Mucho ruido mediático, y como a la CNN o a RT le de por transmitir esta noche desde Ucrania imágenes en plan Guerra del Golfo, mañana nos caemos con todo el equipo


----------



## Tono (15 Abr 2014)

Buenas tardes.
Nos acercamos para ver el cierre desde la barrera.



James Bond dijo:


> Los stops a veces son armas de doble filo... A largo-medio plazo no se deberían usar en mi opinión, aunque desconozco su estrategia.



Yo tampoco los uso nunca, para mi forma de entender la bolsa no tienen sentido.

Hoy SAN ha estado a un paso de romper de nuevo los 7,20 (sumando los derechos). Cómo se comporta para lo que cae :Aplauso:
Iberdrola, reforzada tras estas caídas del IBEX que han diluído el desperfecto causado por la venta acelerada de Bankia. Aquí volverá a haber chicha.


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Abr 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> menuda remontada huele a fake total



menuda barrida....... hdp...........

siyalodecíayo


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

hombre, por ser optimistas, tenemos repetidos toques y rebotes en los 10.100


aún así el riesgo de 9700 existe




IAG: la proyección mínima teórica de caída apunta hacia los 4,20 euros
IAG: presenta una formación en 'cabeza y hombros' de manual


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> menuda barrida....... hdp...........
> 
> siyalodecíayo



Como era eso...jeje...vamonoooh alcistah!!


----------



## Tono (15 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Grifols en 35.80, pero me tiemblan las canillas ... no entré ... ...
> 
> Mucho ruido mediático, y como a la CNN o a RT le de por transmitir esta noche desde Ucrania imágenes en plan Guerra del Golfo, mañana nos caemos con todo el equipo



Grifols es de las que sigo a fondo y da miedo. En realidad todas las farmacéuticas están cayendo en picado (Bayer, Almirall)
Ha perdido casi 7€ en un mes sin responder al IBEX ni siquiera cuando hizo máximos.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (15 Abr 2014)

Russell 2000 Breaks Below Key Technical Level | Zero Hedge

Alguno sigue las farmaceuticas USA (IBB)?


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Grifols es de las que sigo a fondo y da miedo. En realidad todas las farmacéuticas están cayendo en picado (Bayer, Almirall)
> Ha perdido casi 7€ en un mes sin responder al IBEX ni siquiera cuando hizo máximos.



contagio del indice usano
biotecnologico -23% en 33 días


----------



## MattCoy (15 Abr 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> Me da de que vamos a caer algo más antes del cierre... como siga asi, cerramos en los alrededores del 10000



Me cito para autownearme...

Al final creo que el 9700 no lo vamos a ver, que era mi idea para mañana


----------



## hombre-mosca (15 Abr 2014)

Buff, el barrizal que tienen montado en los after alemanes ....
Estan funcionando, como si el mercado estuvese abierto ...
No digo mas ...


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Russell 2000 Breaks Below Key Technical Level | Zero Hedge
> 
> Alguno sigue las farmaceuticas USA (IBB)?









y empeora


----------



## mpbk (15 Abr 2014)

primero largos ibex por la mañana
y ahora cortos dax...hoy no lo he anunciado, mala suerte.

gracias a los privados de apoyo...talueg


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Abr 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Buff, el barrizal que tienen montado en los after alemanes ....
> Estan funcionando, como si el mercado estuvese abierto ...
> No digo mas ...



Buenas tardes, asi es.

Si recuerdan mi anterior apertura de largos en la zona del 912x f, era zona donde los avestruces estaban comprando. Y de nuevo se esta en esa zona. :baba: Otra toma de posiciones, y ver que los osos son mas fuertes, como era aquello del derrape de mr.P¿?, puede haber bajadita bonita.

Los americanos decidiran en su zona que es la de 178x.

---------- Post added 15-abr-2014 at 18:13 ----------

Es importante en estos niveles donde de verdad entran operadores con potencia de tiro hacia que lado se vuelca el precio. En estos momentos me gustaria que Mr.P de dejara de tanta chaquetita y semana santa y nos dijera algo.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

o rebotamos en esta cuadruple franja de DOBLE SUELO, APOYO EN LA BAJISTA, MEDIA DE 200 SESIONES, y FIBO38... o nos vamos a tomar por culo en una caída acojonante de 150 puntos extras


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (15 Abr 2014)

Hoy he entrado contologordo cuando subía y contologordo apalancado x 0000 cuando bajaba. Siento no haberlo comunicado. Gracias por los privados de #~¬@#~¬@£$⅝⅛£$¬, me toco el @#~½#½@, y además sois unos hijos de la gran ½@#@½·$·$&$.

Me tenéis hasta el puto @##½, me marcho ya de una vez para no volver durante los próximos 5 minutos coño ya!



Plimo de Boulne RELOADED


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Abr 2014)

No descartes @ane que se descuelguen 30 puntos para meter gacelas pintacolorea y mas platita a la saca.

---------- Post added 15-abr-2014 at 18:20 ----------

DON no es bueno venir a postear muy bebido, se aconseja una botella como mucho, de Diageo claro, pero mas no. 

Carmate, na de lo que te haga el mercao sera peor que una bronca de tu mujer.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> No descartes @ane que se descuelguen 30 puntos para meter gacelas pintacolorea y mas platita a la saca.
> 
> ---------- Post added 15-abr-2014 at 18:20 ----------
> 
> ...






llevamos descolgados 430 puntos ya ::


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Abr 2014)

Puff voy protegiendo la entrada con SL, porque veo muy poca fuerza. Despues de tanto magma volcanico en las acciones al contado aqui sera mejor si eso pagar las comisiones...

Amonoh arcistas, la kate, el gato esta corto...lo que sea pero sube, SUBE.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2014)

---------- Post added 15-abr-2014 at 18:31 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Es importante en estos niveles donde de verdad entran operadores con potencia de tiro hacia que lado se vuelca el precio. En estos momentos me gustaria que Mr.P de dejara de tanta chaquetita y semana santa y nos dijera algo.




Mr P hace rato que no entra ya por aquí. Y sus razones tendrá.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Abr 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> ---------- Post added 15-abr-2014 at 18:31 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Ire pal otro pub para ver que se cuenta.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2014)




----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Abr 2014)

Este ultimo esta repetido P, espero que cuando veamos un -4% o algo asi, tengas alguna novedad preparada de nueva temporada.

KO celebrando que Pepsi no le quita cuota de mercado ni con Kety Perry enseñando carne.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2014)




----------



## alimon (15 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> primero largos ibex por la mañana
> y ahora cortos dax...hoy no lo he anunciado, mala suerte.
> 
> gracias a los privados de apoyo...talueg



Bueno yo también me puse largo ayer a las 19:55 en el ibex y no voy enseñandola por ahí a ver quien la tiene más gorda.

Lo malo es que no cerré y el giro de mercado de esta tarde me pillo en mi sesión con el psiquiatra.

Aún así, no recibo mensajes de apoyo, aunque confió en que me llegue uno de pecara en breve.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Este ultimo esta repetido P, espero que cuando veamos un -4% o algo asi, tengas alguna novedad preparada de nueva temporada.
> 
> KO celebrando que Pepsi no le quita cuota de mercado ni con Kety Perry enseñando carne.



Eres un abusón


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Este ultimo esta repetido P, espero que cuando veamos un -4% o algo asi, tengas alguna novedad preparada de nueva temporada.
> 
> KO celebrando que Pepsi no le quita cuota de mercado ni con Kety Perry enseñando carne.






para esas ocasiones tenemos otros


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> para esas ocasiones tenemos otros



Ese lo hice yo!! , estaba también el MEGA-Down, el OMG!,...

Que tiempos aquellos donde no había nada más que gacela churrascada un día sí y al otro también ("pues le meto a Gamesa, con to lo gordo...esto no va a caer más...")

Tonuel tenía contratado los servicios de gif . Lo que paso es que se pilló una subvención de la UE y externelizó los servicios jeje


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (15 Abr 2014)

Comisiones al viento, como el dinero publico. Otra vez en alerta.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (15 Abr 2014)

El de siempre, el de toda la vida. 






Pasará hoy el SP500 de los 1800¿?


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

más de 1% de diferencia entre SP y Nasdaq, podemos ver lo que decía chinito, -30 en nasdaq para poder llevar el SP a 1800



Bueno, nasdaq en el punto de no retorno má o menoh
vamó a vé imversoreh



les meto 3 articulos interesantes:

http://www.capitalbolsa.com/articulo/154504/ibex-35-objetivos-finales-8800-9200-puntos-.html

No existe una amplitud en esta ola de ventas

¿Es el pico en los márgenes una señal de alerta?


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2014)




----------



## bertok (15 Abr 2014)

Economía usana, nada más que desir


----------



## James Bond (15 Abr 2014)

Aun acaba el SP500 en verde...


----------



## bertok (15 Abr 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Aun acaba el SP500 en verde...



Todos los días no va a bajar a clavo

El aspecto técnico es peligroso, peligroso


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Aun acaba el SP500 en verde...



y el nasdaq



ha rebotado justo en el punto cuádruple de la muerte (de momento)


----------



## James Bond (15 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> y el nasdaq
> 
> 
> 
> ha rebotado justo en el punto cuádruple de la muerte (de momento)



Si el SP500 cierra en verde mañana peponazo de los buenos creo.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Si el SP500 cierra en verde mañana peponazo de los buenos creo.



el que ha rebotado ha sido el nasdaq no el SP. Al SP le falta un 2% para apoyarse, según lo veo en el AT. Si el SP corrigiese ese 2% en el futuro, podría precipitar un agujero del 3% en el Nasdaq y petarle para abajo.

es una idea, compare

















otor artículo:

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/odds-favor-10-20-stock-195801126.html


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2014)

Esta semana es muy extraña...con el tema de festivos

Pero yo también creo que perforamos los 1800. Todo lleva su tiempo, aunque las bajadas menos.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

es festivo en USA J-V-L ?

aquí es V y L


----------



## James Bond (15 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> es festivo en USA J-V-L ?
> 
> aquí es V y L



Eso en cataluña en el resto del estado es fiesta jueves y viernes.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Eso en cataluña en el resto del estado es fiesta jueves y viernes.



decia en la bolsa. en EEUU y aqui ::



BKT lleva un 17% en 11 días ::


----------



## sr.anus (15 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> lo sabia stop pandoro ejecutado ahora se dara la vuelta



4 joras despuea se empieza a girar hp.'s. que ha pasado?


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> 4 joras despuea se empieza a girar hp.'s. que ha pasado?



soportessssh


----------



## inversobres (15 Abr 2014)

Epic reversal for dummies.


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Abr 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Eso en cataluña en el resto del estado es fiesta jueves y viernes.



En el Pais Vasco es fiesta jueves, viernes y lunes.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> 4 joras despuea se empieza a girar hp.'s. que ha pasado?



Es la "majia" de pandoro


----------



## inversobres (15 Abr 2014)

Vaya remontada en dos dias en usa...

Tremendo.

---------- Post added 15-abr-2014 at 21:20 ----------

30 pipos de punta a punta en SP.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

en un ti.ta


----------



## James Bond (15 Abr 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> En el Pais Vasco es fiesta jueves, viernes y lunes.



Joder que suerte. A mi me toca pringar el jueves...:´(


----------



## Janus (15 Abr 2014)

los usanos en vez de rebotar en 1,800 como decíamos ............ lo han hecho en 1,809.

son unos artistas y la subida ha sido muy potente y como en los momentos de cambio.


----------



## Pepitoria (15 Abr 2014)

Día importante hoy, pero pienso que todavía quedan bajadas.


----------



## inversobres (15 Abr 2014)

Vamos a ver si buscamos los 200 pipos de mm.


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Día importante hoy, pero pienso que todavía quedan bajadas.



Los inversores extranjeros compran deuda USA mayor ritmo septiembre 2011

Bonos del Tesoro a 10 años suben +7/32; rentabilidad: 2,622%


----------



## jopitxujo (15 Abr 2014)

Menos mal que ayer vendí en 13 las Peugeot porque está cogiendo una pinta un poco fea. La idea era llegar hasta 15 pero mejor asegurar plusvis.
No puedo decir lo mismo de otros valores que llevo, vaya días llevamos...::tengo el ojete escozió a base de bien. Como ejemplo hoy Arcelor y el oro, con lo bien que andaban recuperando ultimamente y vaya velitas hoy. De Imtech ya ni hablamos.
Y aun a pesar de la sacudida en la cuenta sigo pensando que a medio-largo esto sigue alcista.:rolleye:


----------



## egarenc (15 Abr 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> En el Pais Vasco es fiesta jueves, viernes y lunes.



idem, y de momento mi pueblo no se ha independizado del resto de Catalunya


----------



## muertoviviente (15 Abr 2014)

coon un estocastico diario en 8 que queriais ratitas , el sp500 a menos no va a ir :: :Baile: 

son solo despiojes , nos espera un peponeo epico 

---------- Post added 15-abr-2014 at 22:28 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Es la "majia" de pandoro



la majia de pandorito


----------



## ane agurain (15 Abr 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Menos mal que ayer vendí en 13 las Peugeot porque está cogiendo una pinta un poco fea. La idea era llegar hasta 15 pero mejor asegurar plusvis.
> No puedo decir lo mismo de otros valores que llevo, vaya días llevamos...::tengo el ojete escozió a base de bien. Como ejemplo hoy *Arcelor *y el oro, con lo bien que andaban recuperando ultimamente y vaya velitas hoy. De Imtech ya ni hablamos.
> Y aun a pesar de la sacudida en la cuenta sigo pensando que a medio-largo esto sigue alcista.:rolleye:



BolsaCanaria .info | Arcelor Mittal ¿en los albores de una tercera alcista?






yo mañana si superamos el 1846 bien, que es el fibo38 de esta caída y ADEMÁS es la resistencia bajista que sale de unir estos máximos descendentes, estaré más tranquilo...

mientras mr.pepino, tenemos un gap en 1770, a un 4% aprox del cierre de hoy

además coincide con los 30 puntillos de menos en el 1800 que dice post atrás chinito


----------



## vmmp29 (15 Abr 2014)

menudo reversal ....... hdp


----------



## sr.anus (15 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> lanzo una pregunta al aire, alguien de aqui opera con market profile? se podria incluir en la misma magufada que el analisis tecnico? que opinais sobre esta forma de operar?



me siento ignorado, como no me respondais y me thankeeis mis mensajes me voy a enfadar y en vez de chiquitas en tanga voy a subir manolos 







---------- Post added 15-abr-2014 at 23:10 ----------




vmmp29 dijo:


> menudo reversal ....... hdp



reversal del reversal del reversal, lo justo para quitar la pasta a todo el mundo


----------



## mpbk (15 Abr 2014)

que pasa que usa vuelve a max y no aprueba los deseos de burbuja?

se me ha escapado twt, mecaoento


----------



## creative (15 Abr 2014)

Creo que mañana toca dia plano, si no se lia por Ucrania.

Ojito con GAMESA que esta recibiendo de lo lindo y va de camino a los 6€, sigo vigilando este valor pero comprarlo por encima de 3 € me resulta caro.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2014)

alguien que haga un tutorial para la renta 2013 , puedo compensar mis plusvis con las perdidas de algun forero ? :o


----------



## ane agurain (16 Abr 2014)

mañana día clave para zeltia parece, o arriba o abajo.


y AIG o levanta o confirma la caída hasta 4,20 en el HCH. Y Grifols debería trepar algo


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> mañana día clave para zeltia parece, o arriba o abajo.
> 
> 
> y AIG o levanta o confirma la caída hasta 4,20 en el HCH. Y Grifols debería trepar algo




Como ves arcelor?


----------



## ane agurain (16 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Como ves arcelor?



me mantengo en lo que dije el domingo, que no superamos el 12,10.

esta semana al menos




Hoy si te fijas, ha parado el precio la MM200, que también es el kumo 
y fijate la cantidad de veces que juega con ella en 1 mes. el lado que atrae al precio en ichi está en 12 por 2 semanas, así que según esto, poco a poco debería mantenerse cerca de ese nivel (si no pierde a saco mañana)









macd cortado a la baja (el 8-21-8 anticipado), rsi para abajo, estatos también, vigia corta a la señal y filtro a la baja, koncorde a la baja....


o el cuidata se lo curra mucho para despiojar y que se vayan los miedosos mañana o tiene pinta de despioje más gordo.


en estos 2 piquitos que ha hecho ha tenido una divergencia bajista con vigia-ROC-momentum


el 11,50 marca el fibo38



si supera 11,80 puede darle la vuelta a esto, si no, en mi opinión...


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2014)

Hola que aze, disfrutando de la majia de pandorito o que aze -_-


----------



## inversobres (16 Abr 2014)

Pepinazo matutino.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Abr 2014)

+1% en apertura?


----------



## amago45 (16 Abr 2014)

Los datos chinos no han sido malos, 
la bolsa de Tokio +3%
los usanos cerraron en verde

A ver que hace hoy Ralph


----------



## ane agurain (16 Abr 2014)

vaaaamos
Detectará enfermedades víricas en los 5,3 millones de donaciones anuales en el país asiático|Grifols firma un contrato en Japón para el cribado de donaciones de sangre

---------- Post added 16-abr-2014 at 00:38 ----------

bolsa.elperiodico.com/noticias-actualidad/pulsos/China-crece-un-7-4-en-el-primer-trimestre-la-cifra-mas-baja-en-ano-y-medio--0720140416074306.html




Dcoop reclama un acuerdo
distinto con CVC sobre Deoleo

El director general de Dcoop, Antonio
Luque, ha insistido en que si no logran un
acuerdo con el fondo británico CVC
Capital Partners, que se convertirá en el
primer accionista de Deolo con una
participación del 29,9%, venderán su
participación del 9,6% en el grupo
aceitero cuanto antes




.


----------



## inversobres (16 Abr 2014)

Es decir que quedan bajadas y nos comemos un tocho enorme. Yo ya dejo el negocio.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Abr 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Es decir que quedan bajadas y nos comemos un tocho enorme. Yo ya dejo el negocio.



yo no me quedo comprado para el viernes hasta el martes. si puedo evitarlo.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

aqui MV zahori :Baile: preparados pezkeñines para el cierre del gap eurostoxxx50 en 3150 , probable guanazo para llevar el estocástico diario cerca del 0 ienso:


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo no me quedo comprado para el viernes hasta el martes. si puedo evitarlo.



En que valor?


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Abr 2014)

lkjflkajfjasfjlasjdfl y mi plataforma sin estar operativa por fallo general, no me jodas que me van hacer quedarme abierto en el MAB todo el fin de semana.....


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2014)

mira que se los tengo dicho , renta4 es lo mas mejor :fiufiu:


----------



## Durmiente (16 Abr 2014)

Vaya hoy por fin parece que toca subir un poco....


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2014)

cerrado largo 10220 , gracias a lo del divi del san salgo con plusvis , ahora no me dejan ponerme corto :8: salta un error :ouch:

---------- Post added 16-abr-2014 at 09:10 ----------

bueno corto 10210  con tres cojones :no:


----------



## ane agurain (16 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> En que valor?



sobre todo IAG, que se levanta pepona por fin

y Grifols en menor medida


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Abr 2014)

Otra vez sangría en EZE.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2014)

creo que estamos ante un rally en dos tramos de manual , vamos a cerrar por fin el gap 9450 ienso:

---------- Post added 16-abr-2014 at 09:45 ----------

aniquilalos pandorito :Baile:

---------- Post added 16-abr-2014 at 09:54 ----------

las voces dicen que iremos aprox a los 10k redondos , luego rebote para aliviar sobreventa y cerrar el gap 3150 eurostoxxx50 y entonces segundo tramo bajista ienso:


----------



## rufus (16 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> creo que estamos ante un rally en dos tramos de manual , vamos a cerrar por fin el gap 9450 ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-abr-2014 at 09:45 ----------
> 
> ...



Para que mes el cierre de gap? Verano?


----------



## juan35 (16 Abr 2014)

Muy buenas,

alguien me puede decir que pasa con Colonial.

Gracias


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2014)

rufus dijo:


> Para que mes el cierre de gap? Verano?



para el 1 o el 2 de mayo ienso:


----------



## rufus (16 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> para el 1 o el 2 de mayo ienso:



Y despues que? Peponazo del dia festivo? :: Y el gap de 8650?
Yo es que estoy esperando a ver si tapa ese gap famoso, Que quiero meterle algo a algunas empresas que me faltan para mi cartera dividendera. Sino esperare a verano ;(


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (16 Abr 2014)

No hay guano?
Me alegro, con este día de solazo no está la cosa pa guanear coño


----------



## Robopoli (16 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> para el 1 o el 2 de mayo ienso:



Yo soy más del 1 de mayo. Hay que ser mamón viviente!


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> No hay guano?
> Me alegro, con este día de solazo no está la cosa pa guanear coño



El tiempo cambia en un plis :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (16 Abr 2014)

lloroncanario.info

BolsaCanaria .info | La huella de las maquinitas en los gráficos


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (16 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El tiempo cambia en un plis :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Cierto.
El simple aleteo de una mariposa en Japón, puede desencadenar una ciclogénesis en Finisterre
:rolleye:


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El tiempo cambia en un plis :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



ya llego la niña bonita del HVEI :Aplauso:


----------



## sr.anus (16 Abr 2014)

no digo na y lo digo to, ganas de cerrar el gap de apertura del dax aumentando

unos 60 puntos de sutura

eito 2: mas bien 90 ::::

edito 3: corto 9255 dax sp 9180 sl 9280 y a currar


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2014)

Bestinver ha vendido una parte de imtech la semana pasada

Kleiner stemrecht Bestinver in Imtech | nu.nl/beurs | Het laatste nieuws het eerst op nu.nl

Concretamente han pasado de tener un 5,14% a 4,67% del capital


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Bestinver ha vendido una parte de imtech la semana pasada
> 
> Kleiner stemrecht Bestinver in Imtech | nu.nl/beurs | Het laatste nieuws het eerst op nu.nl
> 
> Concretamente han pasado de tener un 5,14% a 4,67% del capital



Royal Imtech cayendo un -4% y abandona a su suerte.

Yo la tengo manía desde que ví hace muchos meses cómo destrozaban al alza y a la baja la resistencia de 2,25€.

Esos movimientos sólo los hace manipuladores y siendo un valor estrecho ....


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Royal Imtech cayendo un -4% y abandona a su suerte.
> 
> Yo la tengo manía desde que ví hace muchos meses cómo destrozaban al alza y a la baja la resistencia de 2,25€.
> 
> Esos movimientos sólo los hace manipuladores y siendo un valor estrecho ....



En estos meses sobre todo en el ultimo mes la percepcion del equipo gestor ha cambiado mucho.A mi que cambien tanto de rumbo no me gusta,cuando entre en noviembre para mayo ya iba a estar la reestructuracion hecha,poco despues retrasaron la fecha hasta noviembre despues hasta 2015,mas tarde salio lo de suiza y dijeron q en la junta iban a dar explicaciones,las dieron?Mentira. La ultima que han liado ha sido apenas hace unos dias, en la presentacion de resultados dijeron que en junio de 2015 si la deuda no bajaba a 400 mill ampliarian capital, lo han cumplido??....mentira, en apenas 3 semanas ya han cambiado de idea, esa ampliacion la quieren adelantar a este año.ahora mismo si se esta dentro hay que tener poco dinero y bajo ningun concepto ampliar el riesgo subiendo la exposicion al valor,solo se puede piramidar a la baja cuando se tenga una fe ciega en el negocio y en el equipo gestor, este no es el caso. ZALAMEROS


----------



## Tono (16 Abr 2014)

Buenos días.

Ni Ucrania, ni China, ni emergentes, ni burbujas de deuda, ni leches.
Aquí de lo que se trata es de engordar el ganado y cuando llega el momento reventar stops y vuelta a empezar.
Dientes de sierra cíclicos. 

A por nuevos máximos en el IBEX, si USA lo permite.

Bankia cada vez chicharrea más abajo. Lo que yo decía, se ha convertido en una trampa de valor con mínimos cada vez más profundos. El que se despiste se queda para siempre o sale violentado.


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> En estos meses sobre todo en el ultimo mes la percepcion del equipo gestor ha cambiado mucho.A mi que cambien tanto de rumbo no me gusta,cuando entre en noviembre para mayo ya iba a estar la reestructuracion hecha,poco despues retrasaron la fecha hasta noviembre despues hasta 2015,mas tarde salio lo de suiza y dijeron q en la junta iban a dar explicaciones,las dieron?Mentira. La ultima que han liado ha sido apenas hace unos dias, en la presentacion de resultados dijeron que en junio de 2015 si la deuda no bajaba a 400 mill ampliarian capital, lo han cumplido??....mentira, en apenas 3 semanas ya han cambiado de idea, esa ampliacion la quieren adelantar a este año.ahora mismo si se esta dentro hay que tener poco dinero y bajo ningun concepto ampliar el riesgo subiendo la exposicion al valor,solo se puede piramidar a la baja cuando se tenga una fe ciega en el negocio y en el equipo gestor, este no es el caso. ZALAMEROS



Claro ejemplo de que se puede seleccionar por fundamental y se entra por técnico.

Las manos fuertes dejan su huella en la pauta de precios y en la pauta de volumen. Esa es la realidad y contiene TODA la información que se entiende de la acción.

Si Bestinver ha deshecho una parte ....


----------



## Tono (16 Abr 2014)

BME está cogiendo carrerilla.

Madridistas, no se olviden de comprar Kleenex para después del partido.


----------



## amago45 (16 Abr 2014)

Si a Messi le vieene en gana hoy correr, puede ...
pero ...


----------



## Tono (16 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Si a Messi le vieene en gana hoy correr, puede ...
> pero ...



No te creas que es mala idea. 
lo que tenía que hacer el Tata Martino era meterle a Messi media botella de Whisky antes del partido entre pecho y espalda para espabilarlo. 

Tenemos como ejemplo a gato, cuantos más pelotazos de garrafón traga mejor tradea.


----------



## alimon (16 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> No te creas que es mala idea.
> lo que tenía que hacer el Tata Martino era meterle a Messi media botella de Whisky antes del partido entre pecho y espalda para espabilarlo.
> 
> Tenemos como ejemplo a gato, cuantos más pelotazos de garrafón traga mejor tradea.



Algunas de las mejores entradas que hice el pasado año fueron estando medio borracho, por la noche, dejando la orden.

Y no es coña, ni soy un troll felino.


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)




----------



## Tono (16 Abr 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Algunas de las mejores entradas que hice el pasado año fueron estando medio borracho, por la noche, dejando la orden.
> 
> Y no es coña, ni soy un troll felino.



Hombre, yo también he hecho muy buenas entradas por la noche estando calzao.
Pero otras mejor no recordarlas. :ouch:

No, no hablo de bolsa.

---------- Post added 16-abr-2014 at 13:12 ----------




bertok dijo:


>


----------



## alimon (16 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hombre, yo también he hecho muy buenas entradas por la noche estando calzao.
> Pero otras mejor no recordarlas. :ouch:
> 
> No, no hablo de bolsa.
> ...





Mientras las entradas las haya hecho Usted, y no se las hayan hecho a usted, vamos por el buen camino............


----------



## Tono (16 Abr 2014)

alimon dijo:


> Mientras las entradas las haya hecho Usted, y no se las hayan hecho a usted, vamos por el buen camino............



De todo ha habido, que uno tiene su background.

Hablando de dinero, recuerdo una vez entrar tan borracho en un bingo que no era capaz de ver los número del cartón.
Como no me enteraba, cantaba línea ya desde que decían el primer número.
De cualquier manera, me invitaron a salir.
Mejor dicho, me invitaron a salir de cualquier manera (al no poner coma cambia el sentido de la frase)


----------



## bonobubble (16 Abr 2014)

Bestinver, parece que ha vendido un 10% de la participación , que coincide con la ampliación prevista. Supon que sera para no incrementar la posición, y a la vez, mejorar media. Eso en un escenario optimista. Si no subscribieran o recompraran... Sería in tema más serio


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)




----------



## Tono (16 Abr 2014)

Bertok, no te pierdas como se avecina el peponazo hoy, de momento sólo están calentando motores.

Compra unas Santanderes, a 7,50 mínimo las venderás antes de final de mes.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2014)

Bertok, verguenza deberia darte burlándote de un borderline....:no:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Tono (16 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok, verguenza deberia darte burlándote de un borderline....:no:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



¿Lo dice por Messi o por mí?
¿o por ambos?

voy a afilando la espada


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)




----------



## Montegrifo (16 Abr 2014)

Vaya entrada triunfal en imtech! Bueno, menos mal que fue poca cosa. De todas formas, mi idea era una entrada para el cofre de las telarañas así que todo esto me parece ruido, estos gestores están despertando muchos recelos pero os tengo que decir que no lo veo mal del todo lo que están haciendo, es decir, están cortando manteca y de la buena, y sin disimular, y cuanto antes mejor aún a riesgo de faltar a su propia planificación. No veo tan relevante el hecho de que adelanten la ampliación, otra cosa sería que hubieran dicho que no hacía falta y ahora sí, pero si la adelantan, yo lo que veo son ganas de sacudir las alfombras cuanto antes. Por mi parte, ahí dejo la puntita y dentro de 2 años veremos si seguimos teniendo algo. Sinceramente, mi única duda es si hacer una entrada más seria si llega a los mínimos de 1,25, habrá que fijarse si empieza a entrar dinero en la acción


----------



## IRobot (16 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


>



Bertok, no me saque al "inyusticias" que aquí todos sabemos que el balón de oro se lo dieron por llorón :fiufiu:


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)




----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Vaya entrada triunfal en imtech! Bueno, menos mal que fue poca cosa. De todas formas, mi idea era una entrada para el cofre de las telarañas así que todo esto me parece ruido, estos gestores están despertando muchos recelos pero os tengo que decir que no lo veo mal del todo lo que están haciendo, es decir, están cortando manteca y de la buena, y sin disimular, y cuanto antes mejor aún a riesgo de faltar a su propia planificación. No veo tan relevante el hecho de que adelanten la ampliación, otra cosa sería que hubieran dicho que no hacía falta y ahora sí, pero si la adelantan, yo lo que veo son ganas de sacudir las alfombras cuanto antes. Por mi parte, ahí dejo la puntita y dentro de 2 años veremos si seguimos teniendo algo. Sinceramente, mi única duda es si hacer una entrada más seria si llega a los mínimos de 1,25, habrá que fijarse si empieza a entrar dinero en la acción



El negocio sigue siendo el mismo lo unico q cambia es la actitud del equipo gestor.Es una apuesta arriesgada pero ahi esta.Si vas ampliar yo me esperaria a la ampliacion para ver como queda el accionariado.
Por cierto si imtech esta semana es la cruz de la bolsa aqui os traigo la cara...Corticeira +8%


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2014)

Chives violin concept - Wake me Up - Vube.com

---------- Post added 16-abr-2014 at 13:51 ----------

Air Tap - Christoffer Brandsborg - Vube.com


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Chives violin concept - Wake me Up - Vube.com
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-abr-2014 at 13:51 ----------
> 
> Air Tap - Christoffer Brandsborg - Vube.com



It sounds like heaven ::::::


----------



## IRobot (16 Abr 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Chives violin concept - Wake me Up - Vube.com



Joder, qué bueno, menudo crack!!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Si alguien lo quiere bajar:

http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/142847040/stream?client_id=bcc10d97babdd9960f87d30831e0eb9d

Botón derecho y guardar audio.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (16 Abr 2014)

bertok, el cambia bombillas cr7 no juega.


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Joder, qué bueno, menudo crack!!! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> Si alguien lo quiere bajar:
> 
> ...



El talento moverá el largo plazo, el ventajismo moverá el corto plazo. Piensa en grande y actúa en pequeño. El ruido de fondo no debe confundir el mensaje.


Talented Street Musician Makes Magic With Violin - Vube.com


Yo siempre les traigo cosas ricas. Y a veces dinerito.


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 Abr 2014)

Janus dijo:


> El talento moverá el largo plazo, el ventajismo moverá el corto plazo. Piensa en grande y actúa en pequeño. El ruido de fondo no debe confundir el mensaje.
> 
> 
> Talented Street Musician Makes Magic With Violin - Vube.com
> ...



Hola Maestro. ¿Todo bien? Encantado de leerle.


----------



## paulistano (16 Abr 2014)

Buenas plusvis a todos.

Hemos entrado en sabadell otra vez:Baile:


----------



## Janus (16 Abr 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Hola Maestro. ¿Todo bien? Encantado de leerle.



Por aquí ando esperando una llamada madrugadora importante de cierto negocio.

Pero les leo y veo que el carbón me va a permitir enviar algún post incendiario a los ventajistas del momento.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿Lo dice por Messi o por mí?
> ¿o por ambos?
> 
> voy a afilando la espada



Messi-ing, cohooones....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> bertok, el cambia bombillas cr7 no juega.



no hace falta, los retos menores son para el resta de la chavalada ::::::


----------



## Tio Masclet (16 Abr 2014)

Ustedes con las mariconadas del furgol y la bolsa viniéndose abajo.


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2014)

haya paz calichines , centraos ahora en lo que importa que luego pasa lo que pasa ::


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)

Realmente suena a sentencia de muerte

Improved Thermal Coal Outlook Brings No Relief to Alpha Natural Resources Inc

Most thermal coal is already committed and priced for 2014
*Alpha Natural Resources has already committed and priced 98% of its Western thermal coal operations production. It has also committed and priced 76% of its Eastern thermal coal production. Thus, Alpha Natural Resources has very limited exposure to any possible upside on the thermal coal price front in the near term*.

In current conditions, when Alpha Natural Resources' cash flows are pressured by low prices, I believe that near-term prospects are as important as long-term prospects. *The company carries $3.4 billion of debt*, with $258.4 million maturing in the next three years. *What's more, this debt will generate $240 million-$255 million of interest expenses in 2014, according to company's calculations*.

Alpha Natural Resources swung to negative operating cash flow in the fourth quarter, and the company will face a serious test when it reports its first quarter results. The first quarter report will show whether Alpha Natural Resources' thermal coal segment performance will offset negative impact from its met coal operations.

Es lo que viene llamándose trabajar para el capital.


----------



## Robopoli (16 Abr 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Ustedes con las mariconadas del furgol y la bolsa viniéndose abajo.




Ahhhh!!! Pero que hoy también hay borsa???? ::


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LÁNGARO (16 Abr 2014)

entonces mañana hay bolsa y el viernes y Lunes estará cerrada? y los americanos tienen algun dia festivo????

Bolsa de Madrid - Calendario Bursátil


----------



## Algas (16 Abr 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> entonces mañana hay bolsa y el viernes y Lunes estará cerrada? y los americanos tienen algun dia festivo????
> 
> Bolsa de Madrid - Calendario Bursátil



Los usanos cierran el viernes


----------



## Montegrifo (16 Abr 2014)

Estoy pensando en entrar en EON y tengo una duda con las retenciones de los dividendos, supongo q el tema está más que hablado pero a ver si alguien me ilumina al respecto.

Quiero entrar a LP, sé q de entrada me van a retener sobre el 26%, entonces solicito devolución sobre el exceso del 15% q se lo quedan sí o sí, y yo declaro aquí esos dividendos poniéndome la deducción por doble imposición. Vale, para eso han cambiado el sistema y ahora los seres de la luz quieren un certificado de residencia en ejpaña y un papelito de mi broker (tax voucher) por el que me quieren clavar unos 35 merkels. Bien, pues por eso no hay problema y a mi me gusta gestionarme mis cosas y tal pero como soy muy tacaño me joden esos 35 por tener q recuperar algo q es mío. Conocéis alguna forma de ahorrarme ese dinero? Si se hace con un broker extranjero estamos en las mismas?

Gracias por adelantado y sí, ya lo sé, soy un lonchafinista extremo


Edito:

Por cierto, a qué se debe el palo de BDL? Hay alguna noticia?
Sino hubiera nada se estaría poniendo golosa


----------



## Robopoli (16 Abr 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Estoy pensando en entrar en EON y tengo una duda con las retenciones de los dividendos, supongo q el tema está más que hablado pero a ver si alguien me ilumina al respecto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No tenía ni idea de que había que montar tal tinglado para el tema de dividendos en Alemania??! Todo es trámite no será para gente de fuera de la UE??!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (16 Abr 2014)

vamos coño :abajo:


----------



## Montegrifo (16 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> No tenía ni idea de que había que montar tal tinglado para el tema de dividendos en Alemania??! Todo es trámite no será para gente de fuera de la UE??!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yo tengo entendido que esto tenemos que hacerlo todos los residentes en la UE. Hay un hilo de rankia que habla de eso
Acciones alemanas, cómo recuperar la doble retención, todo lo que hay que saber. (8/8) - Rankia
Pero como sé que por aquí anda algún ejperto eonico pues por ver como se las apaña porque parece que no está actualizado del todo y todos aflojan la pasta al broker


----------



## ane agurain (16 Abr 2014)

desde mañana hasta el martes sin operar. son 1,5 días de SP cotizando y nosotros no...y en russia?


----------



## sr.anus (16 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> vamos coño :abajo:



jajajjajajajaa Jrande jato.


----------



## mpbk (16 Abr 2014)

ole las twiter, compra minimos y les queda 1.8$ subida.


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)

Why Stocks Are 43% Too Expensive - Forbes


----------



## pecata minuta (16 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> desde mañana hasta el martes sin operar. son 1,5 días de SP cotizando y nosotros no...y en russia?



Hoyga que mañana si hay bolsa en Spain


----------



## ane agurain (16 Abr 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Hoyga que mañana si hay bolsa en Spain



4 horas que cotiza solo el SP y el lunes también.



muy bien IAG-Meliá un 5% en ambas en 2 días (o uno)


----------



## Tono (16 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Why Stocks Are 43% Too Expensive - Forbes



El contributor que escribió eso tiene toda la razón y lo demuestra perfectamente. Precio y valor están desajustados si la economía se toma como una fotografía en un momento determinado.

Bertok, como buen estudioso que eres de la macroeconomía, así como de los nichos ecológicos donde la especie pechopalomista procrea, te propongo un reto.
Dime 3 cosas básicas en las que se equivoca el articulista (u omite como un bellaco?)


----------



## ane agurain (16 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Why Stocks Are 43% Too Expensive - Forbes



http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/breakout/the-rally-has-begun---here-s-how-to-play-it-142415350.html


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> El contributor que escribió eso tiene toda la razón y lo demuestra perfectamente. Precio y valor están desajustados si la economía se toma como una fotografía en un momento determinado.
> 
> Bertok, como buen estudioso que eres de la macroeconomía, así como de los nichos ecológicos donde la especie pechopalomista procrea, te propongo un reto.
> Dime 3 cosas básicas en las que se equivoca el articulista (u omite como un bellaco?)



Me pides demasiado ::::::

Omite que el estado natural de los mercados es la sobrevaloración.

En el debate del P/S ratio estoy a favor de Shiller. Lo demás sería entrar en justificaciones del estilo nuevo paradigma ...... que me ponen en MODE STOCK WAR.


----------



## Galifrey (16 Abr 2014)

Buenas,

¿Como veis Tesla? Me hice una anotación mental de considerarla cuando bajase de los 200 merkels y ahí está, en los 190's.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Abr 2014)

el ibex para mañana









y volumen descendente por tercer día consecutivo


----------



## Tono (16 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Me pides demasiado ::::::
> 
> Omite que el estado natural de los mercados es la sobrevaloración.
> 
> En el debate del P/S ratio estoy a favor de Shiller. Lo demás sería entrar en justificaciones del estilo nuevo paradigma ...... que me ponen en MODE STOCK WAR.



Efectivamente, esa es una de ellas. Lo mercados siempre sobrevaloran ya que su objetivo es adelantarse a los beneficios futuros. Se compran expectativas, no lo que hay en ese momento en la empresa.

También se puede añadir a que cada vez es más difícil tener algo en propiedad y sacarle un rendimiento sin que los impuestos te coman vivo, produzca o no produzca beneficios tu inversión. ¿Cuánto paga una vivienda en USA de impuestos?¿y de gastos fijos? Como para tenerlas paradas como inversión para el futuro...
Lo mismo pasa en Europa, y en España muchos ahora se dan cuenta tarde de este problema (con el añadido de que sus propiedades pierden valor). 
La bolsa es hoy por hoy una de las inversiones más rentables y lo seguirá siendo.

Y lo más básico, el retorno medio que se puede esperar de los mercados es un valor estadístico, ni es verdad, ni es mentira. Habrá como siempre gente que tenga pérdidas mucho mayores y otra que se infle a beneficios. Así es la vida en la bolsa.


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)

Joder, asusta al miedo







Alpha Natural Resources, Inc. (ANR), a leading U.S. coal supplier, *plans to report its first quarter 2014 results before the market opens on Thursday, May 1, 2014
*
Será el día de la bestia

---------- Post added 16-abr-2014 at 16:08 ----------




Tono dijo:


> Efectivamente, esa es una de ellas. Lo mercados siempre sobrevaloran ya que su objetivo es adelantarse a los beneficios futuros. Se compran expectativas, no lo que hay en ese momento en la empresa.
> 
> También se puede añadir a que cada vez es más difícil tener algo en propiedad y sacarle un rendimiento sin que los impuestos te coman vivo, produzca o no produzca beneficios tu inversión. ¿Cuánto paga una vivienda en USA de impuestos?¿y de gastos fijos? Como para tenerlas paradas como inversión para el futuro...
> Lo mismo pasa en Europa, y en España muchos ahora se dan cuenta tarde de este problema (con el añadido de que sus propiedades pierden valor).
> ...



Los próximos años en bolsa no van a ser nada buenos salvo que volvamos otra vez a escenarios de nuevos paradigmas, nuevos niveles superiores de sobrevaloración, ...


----------



## ane agurain (16 Abr 2014)

Mirad IAG en diario:

podría ser? http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ikipedia.jpg/375px-Morningstar2-wikipedia.jpg


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)




----------



## ApoloCreed (16 Abr 2014)

Mirar la cotizacion de ANR e inundarme las ganas de matar son todo uno...y encima esta entrara en el lote de las que estan sobrevaloradas un 40% ::


----------



## ane agurain (16 Abr 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Mirar la cotizacion de ANR e inundarme las ganas de matar son todo uno...y encima esta entrara en el lote de las que estan sobrevaloradas un 40% ::



logartítmico








pero sigue está pauta por mucho que pepino diga que es vieja


----------



## hombre-mosca (16 Abr 2014)

Vengo a hacer un poco el AW y el "siyalodeciayo"

Va con tan poco volumen que no merece la pena y lo pueden volver a reventar en cualquier momento.

MV ya va corto?

Mr. Montegrifo tiene otro MP.











hombre-mosca dijo:


> Bueno, como todo el mundo postea sus chicharros favoritos ahi va el mio, que es pequeñito:
> 
> ADVA Optical Networking SE | Aktie | 510300 | DE0005103006 | BÃ¶rse Frankfurt
> 
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (16 Abr 2014)

está hablando yellen



18:39

BMS
.-
EE.UU.: Yellen (Fed): comprometida con política acomodaticia apoyar recuperación

18:38

BMS
.-
EE.UU.: Yellen (Fed): pleno empleo/estabilidad precios algo plausible en 2años
•

18:37

BMS
.-
EE.UU.: Yellen (Fed): foward guidance puede servir como estabilizador
•

18:36

BMS
.-
EE.UU.: Yellen (Fed): pequeñas señales salarios se aceleran

18:35

BMS
.-
EE.UU.: Yellen (Fed): espero inflación se mueva gradualmente al alza
•

18:34

BMS
.-
EE.UU.: Yellen (Fed): riesgo deflación es mayor que inflación

18:32

BMS
.-
EE.UU.: Yellen (Fed): es plausible que economía recuperada en dos años

Leer más: Ultima Hora Noticias ibex informacion ibex Ultima Hora Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)

Brillante

Los Dilemas de la FED - Rankia

*Los Dilemas de la FED
*
Vamos a cruzar el río tanteando las piedras

Deng Xiaoping (el líder reformista chino que abrió su país al Capitalismo global)

Antes de volver a los romanos voy a hacer un alto en el camino en mi blog para hablar de los *cambios radicales que advierto en la política monetaria de Estados Unidos y de la Eurozona*; que a buen seguro influirán en la evolución de las bolsas y en la economía en general. Por supuesto es mi opinión personal y podéis discrepar todo lo que queráis. Y si lo hacéis mucho mejor. El debate siempre es bueno. En cualquier caso ahí van mis reflexiones…

*La Historia no se repite, pero rima
*
Desde que la Reserva Federal empezó a imprimir dinero hace ya unos cuántos años, sus dirigentes justificaron esa medida porque supuestamente iba a revitalizar el consumo y a facilitar la extensión del crédito por parte de los bancos. Sin embargo pasado el tiempo parece evidente que no han conseguido ni lo uno ni lo otro. *La FED tiene 3 mandatos que cumplir: controlar los precios, reducir el paro y asegurar la sostenibilidad del sistema financiero*. El primer objetivo lo han alcanzado con creces porque los precios están contenidos y todo Occidente se desliza lentamente hacia la deflación. En cambio han fracasado estrepitosamente en la tarea de generar empleo y en supervisar a las entidades financieras, hedge funds y demás actores de las finanzas que hacen y deshacen a su antojo sin ningún control por parte de las autoridades regulatorias.

Sé que es muy fácil criticar desde el salón de mi casa… Y serio injusto si no citara los logros de Bernanke; entre los que se halla, sin duda, el mérito de haber evitado que el mundo reeditara una segunda versión de la Gran Depresión. Pero creer que se puede estimular la economía, el empleo y generar una inflación sana que permita pagar las deudas sin crédito, se me antoja un gran ejercicio de fe. Creo que esa es la principal lección que tenemos que sacar tras 6 años de recesión… Cuando Bernanke empezó con los QE replicó buena parte de las medidas que su homólogo Strong puso en marcha a comienzos de los años 20 del siglo pasado para sacar a Estados Unidos de la crisis de 1921. Es lo que hoy se conoce como flexibilización cuantitativa. El Banco Central compra bonos del Tesoro para provocar la caída de los tipos de interés, que luego los bancos repercuten en todos los créditos que conceden a largo plazo; lo cuál tiene especial incidencia en el mercado inmobiliario y en la industria del automóvil. El abaratamiento de los costes de financiación da un respiro a los deudores y reprime a los ahorradores (se comen la subida del IPC). Así que sí, en teoría esta política fomenta el consumo. La economía se pone de nuevo en marcha; aumentan las transacciones comerciales, el Estado recauda más por la vía de los impuestos y se pagan las deudas.

En teoría… La experiencia de los años 20 nos demuestra que 2+2 no siempre son cuatro. Cuando el precio del dinero está por los suelos y endeudarse sale “gratis” y las burbujas empiezan a proliferar por todas partes, los inversores arriesgan su dinero porque confían rentabilizarlo a corto o medio plazo. Su actitud es perfectamente comprensible; al fin y al cabo, es el Estado mismo el que está manipulando los mercados con sus inyecciones periódicas de liquidez. Otra cosa muy distinta es cuando deje de hacerlo… En cualquier caso, sabemos desde tiempos inmemoriales que cuando el dinero barato fluye por la economía los capitales tienden a concentrarse en los activos que prometen jugosos beneficios. Es una cuestión de expectativas. Unos pocos se preguntan por el valor añadido de sus inversiones a largo plazo –como Warren Buffet-, pero la mayoría se deja llevar por la pasión del momento e invierte en tulipanes, en ferrocarriles, en “empresas biotecnológicas” o lo que sea, con la esperanza de ganar un pastón a corto plazo. Ésta dinámica deprime las inversiones en el aparato productivo que sucumbe ante el empuje de la especulación; produciéndose una discrepancia entre ambos campos que termina frecuentemente con el reventón de las burbujas sin base real. Esto sucedió en la famosa crisis del ferrocarril que sufrieron varios países occidentales en la segunda mitad del s.XIX. Los empresarios se volvieron locos construyendo decenas de miles de kilómetros de vías férreas previendo un aumento brutal del transporte de mercancías que, para su desgracia, no se concretó… *Y ahora mismo sin ir más lejos, estamos viendo como revienta el negocio minorista estadounidense que se había expandido gracias al dinero barato de la FED y a le fe que muchos especuladores pusieron en la pronta recuperación del consumo. Grandes superficies como Wal Mart, Sears o JCPenney están cerrando miles de centros para ajustarse a la demanda de la calle y para contener los números rojos que comprometen su futuro empresarial*.

Hace casi un siglo, los mandamases de la Reserva Federal cortaron por lo sano la euforia de los felices años 20 y subieron los tipos de interés. Lo hicieron por 2 razones: 1) para frenar la sinrazón de las inversiones especulativas: y 2) para evitar la salida de oro del país que comprometía la estabilidad de su base monetaria (recordar que todavía estaba vigente el patrón-oro y que todas las divisas admitían cierta convertibilidad en el metal dorado). El aumento de las tasas empezó a drenar la liquidez del sistema y aunque las bolsas todavía subieron durante un cierto tiempo… Al final se pegaron el consabido batacazo en octubre de 1929. Cuento todo esto porque a diferencia de entonces y a pesar de que Bernanke y los suyos sabían de antemano que los QE generarían un montón de problemas “colaterales”, nunca han dado un paso atrás. Es más: han pisado el acelerador! La FED no está reaccionando exactamente a cómo lo hizo en 1921, sino a cómo tendría que haberlo hecho en 1929. Por eso vemos cosas que no se habían visto nunca. Por primera vez en sus cién años de existencia está comprando valores respaldados por títulos hipotecarios. Son los MBS –los famosos derivados del crédito ninja que detonaron esta crisis- que están en poder de las entidades financieras que fueron rescatadas o fusionadas tras la caída de Lehman Brothers.

Semejante inyección de liquidez nos sitúa en “territorio desconocido”. No tenemos ninguna evidencia empírica que nos permita sospechar como terminará el experimento… *Como consecuencia de todo esto, los números rojos del sector privado siguen transfiriéndose al Estado*. El balance de la Reserva Federal ha engordado en más de 3 billones de dólares y la deuda pública estadounidense se ha duplicado en 6 años hasta alcanzar el 107% del PIB. El ritmo de endeudamiento de Estados Unidos y de todo el bloque occidental no tiene precedentes y no dejo de preguntarme si algún día podremos respaldar tamaño desbarajuste con nuestro sostenido y mierdoso crecimiento del PIB. Vosotros que creéis? *Si aplicáramos quitas tal vez. Pero sin ellas lo único que nos espera es un lento declinar hasta que suframos una severa crisis inflacionaria cuando empiecen a subir los tipos de interés*.

Mucha gente me pregunta: bueno Claudio, si imprimos tanto dinero porque no tenemos inflación? La respuesta no es sencilla porque la caída actual de los precios se debe a problemas estructurales de muy difícil solución (envejecimiento de la población, caída generalizada de los salarios y otras circunstancias que he ido tratando en el blog). Sin embargo, el principal culpable de este deslizamiento hacia la deflación habría que buscarlo en los propios Bancos Centrales. Esto es así porque atesoran casi todo el dinero que imprimen… *La cosa funciona de la siguiente forma: la FED compra toda la morralla invendible que está en el balance de los bancos y luego les obliga a depositar el exceso de las reservas en las cuentas electrónicas que habilita para la ocasión, cuya rentabilidad es del 0’25%. O dicho de otro modo: por cada 100 dólares que imprime para ir de compras, luego recibe 81 de vuelta. William T. Gavin –economista de la FED de St. Louis- nos recordaba en marzo 2009 que esta política es nefasta porque desincentiva la concesión de préstamos por parte de las entidades financieras*. Cuando la probaron en 1936 y en 1937 el país se sumió de nuevo en la recesión.

Así que ya véis, el mago Bernanke imprimía dinero con una mano y lo escondía con la otra. Por eso el aumento de la base monetaria apenas tiene trascendencia en los precios. En realidad es incluso peor; ya que cuánto más se imprime, más cae la velocidad del dinero y antes nos precipitaremos hacia la deflación. Fijaros en el siguiente chart extraído de la web de John Hussman:







La línea azul muestra la evolución de la Base Monetaria –escala izquierda-; y la línea roja la caída de la Velocidad del dinero –escala derecha (invertida!)-

*Lo extraordinario de todo esto es que si el dinero no lo atesoran los Bancos Centrales, lo atesoran las bolsas* (que se nutren de la liquidez que queda en manos de los bancos tras las compras de la FED –lo que en el mercado se conoce como POMO- y de los préstamos con bajos intereses que favorecen las compras apalancadas de acciones). Si las compañías aprovecharan el incremento de su cotización bursátil para invertir en proyectos que fomentaran la economía productiva “otro gallo cantaría”. Pero no lo están haciendo. *El 86% de las empresas del S&P500 están recomprando sus acciones a precios cada vez más elevados para sostener la tendencia alcista a largo plazo*. Así que independientemente de los efectos sobre la especulación financiera, los QE apenas contribuyen al sostén de la actividad económica; ni tienen repercusión sobre los precios, ni lo tienen sobre el PIB real ni el PIB nominal.

William T. Gavin nos explicaba lo que hay que hacer para salir de este embrollo. La política correcta seria reducir a 0 el interés que la Reserva Federal paga a los bancos por los excesos de reservas y, a continuación, encarecer el precio del dinero a corto plazo para que éstos se animen a prestarlo. En caso contrario, la economía real se queda sin crédito; y sin crédito no hay crecimiento. No hay que darle más vueltas. Sin embargo el tío Ben jamás dio ese paso: por qué? La respuesta hay que buscarla en el ciclo vicioso de sucesivas alzas de precios y de tipos que esa medida provocaría. Entonces la economía de Estados Unidos todavía estaba muy apalancada y está claro que Bernanke no quiso correr riesgos y prefirió estimular el crecimiento a través de una aplicación prolongada de los QE.

*The only game in Town
*
*Mediante la manipulación de las tasas de interés, los responsables del Banco Central esperaban resucitar el maltrecho consumo del país –que en Estados Unidos supone el 70% del PIB-*. Esta política alivió la carga de los deudores hipotecarios y de todos aquellos que tuvieran préstamos a largo plazo (fuera para pagarse un coche, para costear los estudios universitarios, etc.). Millones de estadounidenses pudieron refinanciar sus deudas y otros tantos tomaron dinero prestado para entrar en bolsa cuando la tendencia alcista se consolidó con el paso de los años. Según los mantras que Bernanke que vertía en sus conferencias, todo eso era bueno porque dinamizaría el consumo y facilitaría la recuperación de la economía. Hasta cierto punto tenía razón, porque el mercado inmobiliario mejoró bastante en algunos sitios. Aunque conviene no olvidar que la susodicha recuperación se financió con la deuda pública del Estado…

Hasta aquí el mundo de “Alicia en el país de las maravillas”, porque la realidad no es tan bonita como la pintan. Puede que mejorara algo el consumo. No lo niego. *Pero cuando una economía se está desapalancando los salarios caen y el paro sube (siempre pasa lo mismo). La magnitud de la caída de los sueldos puede contemplarse en el siguiente gráfico:*







Salario medio real y nominal desde el año 2000 (según SentierResearch.com)

Aunque quizá lo peor de todo sea la tendencia a largo plazo. Goldman Sachs nos informaba hace poco que los salarios sólo están creciendo un 2% anual. En España seria mucho, pero en Estados Unidos es el peor ratio desde 1965! Respecto a la tasa de paro… En fin, la manipulación de esa estadística algún día entrará en el Libro Guiness de los Récords. *Actualmente está en el 6’5% porque las autoridades no computan los 10 millones de norteamericanos que han salido de las listas del paro porque están “hasta de los huevos” de buscar trabajo sin encontrarlo*. Son los llamados “desanimados”. Si los computáramos la tasa seria mucho más alta. Ron Paul y la gente de Shadowstats la sitúa en el 20% (otros en el 15%). Las encuestas de los hogares reconocen sólo una creación de 101.000 empleos al mes durante 2013; una cifra que está muy por debajo de lo que afirman las estadísticas oficiales.

Pueden mentir todo lo que quieran. Tarde o temprano aflora la dura realidad. La terrible caída de las ventas minoristas es un ejemplo de ello. Seguro que las grandes superficies comerciales manejan estadísticas mucho más interesantes…

El otro “yacimiento” que tenía que tirar del consumo hay que buscarlo en la renta variable. Desde luego ha sido la más beneficiada por la liquidez proporcionada por la flexibilización cuantitativa:







La subida de las bolsas corre en paralelo a las inyecciones de liquidez por parte de la Reserva Federal

*Todo el mundo está invertido en la renta variable estadounidense. Incluso los ahorristas. Los bancos vuelcan automáticamente parte de la liquidez que reciben de la FED a través de los POMO; los fondos soberanos de varios países compran lo que quieren con la ayuda de las impresoras de sus respectivos Bancos Centrales; las compras apalancadas por parte de inversores minoristas, hedge funds y demás están en máximos; y la inmensa mayoría de las cotizadas están recomprando sus propias acciones para elevar artificialmente su valor*. Parafraseando a Kyle Bass, la bolsa es: “The only game in this town”. Nadie vende, todo el mundo compra. Las malas noticias son buenas porque descuentan un relajamiento a corto o medio plazo de la flexibilización cuantitativa. Bernanke ha destrozado las previsiones basadas en los ciclos económicos y ha llenado los bolsillos del 11% de los norteamericanos que invierten en el mercado bursátil.

Toda esta exhuberancia ha impulsado el consumo… Aunque no como debería. Las empresas no están aprovechando la entrada de capitales para emprender proyectos que ayuden a la economía real. Prefieren invertir gran parte de sus beneficios –alimentados por las caídas salariales y los bajos tipos de interés-, *en la recompra de sus acciones para crear un “efecto llamada” que atraiga a más inversores. Ellas son las responsables de las subidas de los índices en los últimos 18 meses. Han inyectado 1 billón de dólares y han contribuído indirectamente a aumentar las desigualdades sociales en el interior de Estados Unidos; donde los ricos son cada vez más ricos y los pobres, más pobres*. A los inversores esto les trae sin cuidado. Es comprensible… Aunque debería preocupar a la FED; ya que la estabilidad del sistema a largo plazo se resiente.

Así pues para recapitular un poco, tenemos que los QE: 1) han agravado las desigualdades sociales; 2) no han recuperado el consumo como debiera; 3) han provocado malas asignaciones de capital; porque la especulación está drenando los capitales que necesita la economía productiva; 4) fomentan el atesoramiento del dinero y la caída final de los precios; 5) apensas han generado empleo; y 6) han contribuído a elevar a máximos históricos el endeudamiento de Estados Unidos. Muy poca cosa, para tantos fuegos artificiales. Houston!: tenemos un problema. Es momento de dar marcha atrás… Iniciamos el tapering!

*¿Fin de la Partida?
*
Tras 5 años de subidas ininterrumpidas, *la renta variable estadounidense da claros signos de agotamiento*. Los indicadores así lo demuestran: ya no quedan osos en el parqué; la relación precio-ganancias está en máximos históricos (en algunos aspectos estadísticos no se ha visto nada semejante desde 1881!); las compras apalancadas dan vértido y la recompra de acciones se enfrenta al muro del ciclo del crédito. Y a todas estas la Reserva Federal inicia el tapering y limita la liquidez que entra en los mercados.

En el siguiente gráfico podéis observar la relación inversa que se establece entre la capitalización bursátil como porcentaje del PIB (línea azul, escala izquierda) y los beneficios esperados por parte de las cotizadas (línea roja, escala derecha):







Extraído de la web de John Hussman

O dicho de otro modo: el S&P500 sólo ofrece un retorno del 2’3% para los próximos 10 años. Esto lo pone en competencia directa con el USB a 10 años; cuya rentabilidad está fluctuando entre el 2’5 y el 3%, pero que subirá más a medida que la FED termine con la flexibilización cuantitativa. Que la renta fija compita con la renta variable es un mal asunto para los inversores… No sólo por el tema de la rentabilidad, sino porque encarece los préstamos apalancados que mucha gente contrata para meterse en bolsa. Por otro lado, la recompra de acciones se está complicando mucho porque éstas están carísimas; ya que cuánto más suben, más sufre la tesorería de las compañías cuando quieren realizar la recompra.

Mientras tanto, Daniel Lacalle nos comentaba hace poco lo que se está viendo en el mercado. Para resumir:

*- La burbuja del crédito ha estallado. Se acabó la era del dinero barato. Puedes pedir prestado todo lo que quieras… Pero el encarecimiento de la deuda compromete las plusvalías que puedas sacar en bolsa. Mucha gente podría perder hasta la camisa y como la renta variable empiece a caer podría desatarse una avalancha de margin calls que retroalimentarán el proceso bajista.
*
- El índice de deuda con problemas de Bank of America Merrill Lynch se ha situado en un spread de 2483 puntos básicos, el más alto desde marzo de 2009.

- 3/4 partes de las nuevas salidas a bolsa cotizan por debajo de su precio de estreno.

- Los fondos de capital riesgo aprovechan la euforia bursátil para reducir su exposición.

Y claro, no es de extrañar que muchos insiders estén vendiendo:







*Y a todas estas, el BCE especula con la posibilidad de meter un QE a la europea… Ja ja. Es que me troncho!! La excusa por supuesto, es que los precios están cayendo en la Eurozona y hay que hacer algo para remediarlo. Sin embargo yo tengo otra teoría… Estados Unidos necesita a un caballero blanco que le compre sus bonos cuando la retirada total del QE provoque alzas intolerables en el yield de su deuda a largo plazo (ya que en caso contrario, tendrían que reactivar la flexibilización cuantitativa). Ya nos ayudaron con el QE2, cuyo propósito fue la recapitalización de la maltrecha banca europea en plena “crisis del euro”. Ahora ha llegado el momento de devolverles el favor. El BCE puede hacerlo porque es el único Banco Central del mundo cuyo balance se ha reducido significativamente en los últimos años. Si lo hace la deuda de EE.UU. tendrá un respiro; pero también lo tendrán su renta variable, porque recibirá una demanda adicional que frenará su más que esperado desplome. Estamos hablando de 1 billón de euros, señores!
*
Rezar para que Draghi y Angela Merkel entren en razón…

---------- Post added 16-abr-2014 at 16:56 ----------

Pepino se pasó de listo pero tiene pasta y tiempo como para esperar el x6.

Yo me tengo que agarrar a la silla para no comprar pero el raciocinio dice que hay que dejarla trabajar la tendencia con calma


----------



## ane agurain (16 Abr 2014)

Para Tono:
BolsaCanaria .info | Estudio Técnico de Iberdrola


quicir, mantener hasta 5,5 y vender puede ser no bueno según esto: igual un stop, pero no quedarse fuera no?



una entrevista
"No estoy convencido de que en esta ocasión será posible la voladura controlada de Wall Street..."

---------- Post added 16-abr-2014 at 11:16 ----------

Yo creo que Merkel entrará en acción cuando el DAX esté a tomar por culo y en pánico. Que cuándo ocurrirá eso?
Flash t?cnico DAX (es muy probable quede bastante m?s ca?da)

En el gráfico adjunto se ven varios datos, inusuales y que es lógico funcionen como presión bajista en próximas semanas

A pesar que encima de 9000 puntos respeta una normalidad correctiva, tuvimos un primer aviso grave con la pérdida de la directriz alcista del movimiento que nace en 2011!!

Estas correcciones suelen corregir como mínimo un 38% del movimiento alcista previo, si somos conservadores y lo tomamos desde junio 2012 tendríamos un DAX en 8300 puntos!. Casualidad la zona entre 8200 y 8500 está plagada de referencias de soporte.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Para Tono:
> BolsaCanaria .info | Estudio Técnico de Iberdrola
> 
> 
> ...



Yo tambien estoy mirando iberdrola, pero esta claro que si el ibex se nos va abajo se llevara iberdrola y todas... si sube lo mismo


----------



## vmmp29 (16 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Bestinver ha vendido una parte de imtech la semana pasada
> 
> Kleiner stemrecht Bestinver in Imtech | nu.nl/beurs | Het laatste nieuws het eerst op nu.nl
> 
> Concretamente han pasado de tener un 5,14% a 4,67% del capital



han salido con heridas graves que van a hacer disminuir la rentabilidad del fondo.. Pescanova 2


----------



## ane agurain (16 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Yo tambien estoy mirando iberdrola, pero esta claro que si el ibex se nos va abajo se llevara iberdrola y todas... si sube lo mismo



"No hay ningún sitio donde esconderse"


El especialista en Ondas de Elliot Anthony Cherniawski cree que el S&P 500 está dentro de un proceso correctivo mayor, del que ahora estaría haciando la onda 3 de un total de 5 ondas, y con un objetivo en las cercanías de los 1.500 puntos.

En el corto plazo podríamos ver un pequeño rebote adicional hacia la zona de los 1.850 puntos antes de retomar la tendencia bajista de mayor ciclo.

Cherniawski añade que la estructura técnica de distintos activos sugiere caída en los precios, afirmando "es uno de esos momentos donde no hay ningún sitio en el que esconderse". 












y si a eso le sumas esto, bertok parece un optimista:






El ciclo de recuperaci?n m?s d?bil en 55 a?os
Jeffrey Kleintop, estratega jefe de mercado de LPL Financial, publicó ayer en una nota a clientes que desde el máximo anterior en el segundo trimestre de 2007 hasta el primer cuarto de este año, estamos viendo la recuperación más débil en los beneficios empresariales en medio siglo.

"Esta ha sido la más débil recuperación de ciclo en 55 años. La media de las recuperaciones anteriores ha sido de un crecimiento del 7% anualizado en el beneficio por acción (BPA), medido de pico a pico. El nivel de recuperación más alto fue del 9,1% y el más bajo del 5,6%. El actual ciclo solo ha generado un crecimiento del 2,8%.

La mayoría de los ciclos anteriores ya había saltado entre un 50% y un 70% del máximo anterior en este momento. El actual ciclo sólo ha excedido sobre un 20%, lo cual puede atribuirse a dos factores:

1. El daño en los beneficios empresariales fue mucho más profundo, incrementado por varias recesiones. Las compañías financieras amortizaron muchos años de ganancias en unos trimestres.

2. El momento de recuperación de las ganancias en los últimos años ha sido mucho más plano que en ciclos anteriores.


----------



## inversobres (16 Abr 2014)

Me estan gustando los analisis de ane desde hace semanas. Buen trabajo.


----------



## hombre-mosca (16 Abr 2014)

Eso es lo que no me gusta del AT. y pongo 3 lineas nuevas con 3 puntos en el RSI, que tambien cumplian esas condiciones, hablando de mis recuerdos en aquellos momentos.







En alemania estan empezando a burbujear, y no creo que lo corten tan rapidamente.

A la zona nordica europea le cuesta asimilar algunos conceptos bastante tiempo y de momento no han hecho un "deflacion para dummies" y explicado hasta la saciedad que el ogro de verdad es la deflacion. o sea que al draghi le faltan meses hasta que haga algo. EMHO pienso que para otoño.

Por cierto, cada vez que se pone una grafica logaritmica, se muere un gatito.

PD: pero eso no quita, que esa correccion va a llegar.




ane agurain dijo:


> [/COLOR]Yo creo que Merkel entrará en acción cuando el DAX esté a tomar por culo y en pánico. Que cuándo ocurrirá eso?
> Flash t?cnico DAX (es muy probable quede bastante m?s ca?da)
> 
> En el gráfico adjunto se ven varios datos, inusuales y que es lógico funcionen como presión bajista en próximas semanas
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (16 Abr 2014)

hombre mosca

logarítmico es la explicación sherlockiana cuando no puedes trazar una puta línea en el gráfico en años de un valor, al menos para mí.

hay gatos que no mueren y dan miedo







que cada uno haga lo que quiera, pero yo no me quedo comprado mañana con los que pueda quitarme


----------



## inversobres (16 Abr 2014)

Los 1850 flojean. Santo rebote en tres dias.


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (16 Abr 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> han salido con heridas graves que van a hacer disminuir la rentabilidad del fondo.. Pescanova 2



Tanto como pescanova 2....a decir verdad pescanova es quizas el caso mas sonado porque esta out pero han tenido casos muy sonados de acciones que bajan, si ir mas lejos el año pasado kpn (guarda cierta similitud con imtech)


----------



## ponzi (16 Abr 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> han salido con heridas graves que van a hacer disminuir la rentabilidad del fondo.. Pescanova 2



No es tan grave, desde dic bestinfond ha ganado un 8%-9%,ademas en imtech entraron en la ampliacion de julio que fue a 1,x, creo que imtech es solo un 1% de todo el fondo, ten en cuenta que en bmw, wolters y exor han multiplicado el dinero. En 2013 en el fondo iberico creo que sacaron un 32% aun con pescanova.Si estas en bolsa y operas con 100-300 empresas es imposible creer que seras intocable.El tema es saber asumir y gestionar el riesgo,no se asume el mismo riesgo el mismo ruesgo en una cartera de 3 valores que de 80.Imtech a dif de pescanova ya se sabe que estan en un proceso de reestructuracion,existe una recompensa bastante alta pero tb con un riesgo importante.Imtech antes de 2013 caputalizaba entre 1800-2400 mill y ahora esta a 640 mill.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2014)

Bertok mariconsón compra hoy no, AYER. En Granada vas con el carnet de accionista de ANR y te regalan este kit:







Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ni PePe ni PeSOE (16 Abr 2014)

Ponzi, ya se que llevamos tiempo hablando de Imtech y que la entrada buena era a 2 etc, y que vaya batacazo quien podía saberlo etc.
Pero asumiendo el riesgo que conlleva y siempre mirando el largo plazo, una entrada en Imtech en 1,20 no sería una excelente entrada?

Gracias por tu opinión y la opinión del resto de foreros.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2014)

En 1.20 le meto hasta los hue...
quiero mi reporte!!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Bertok mariconsón compra hoy no, AYER. En Granada vas con el carnet de accionista de ANR y te regalan este kit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que dejarla madurar. Vi bien que no subía más de los 7,5 -8 USD y ahora hacia abajo.

Con calma, que está trabajando muy bien.

Espero hacer un deal de la hostia con ella.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Abr 2014)

Moscaman






*
METO ZOOM:*

En la primera caída, la de precios a saco se produjo a partir de la tercera semana del pico macd+precio







en la segunda corrección, la caída de precios















Nota. anteriores caídas: VACACIONES DE VERANO y VACACIONES DE NAVIDAD.

Creo que no hace falta comentar que en 2 semanas tenemos las de semana santa y 1 de mayo 

Estamos hablando de velas semanales de entre -7% y -15%. no olvidemos


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)

El DAX muestra mucha volatilidad en zona de máximos.

Nada bueno para lo larguistas


----------



## tarrito (16 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> En 1.20 le meto hasta los hue...
> quiero mi reporte!!!!!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



"hue ..." ¿lo cualo?







después del partido avlamosh :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2014)

Desp del partido bou a ir tan mamao que lo mismo te digo hasta guapa...::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Tono (16 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Para Tono:
> BolsaCanaria .info | Estudio Técnico de Iberdrola
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias Ane, pero yo no tengo marcada una meta para salirme en 5,50. Cuando entré lo que tenía claro era que la tendencia de su subida era llevarla a su valor real, unos 5,5€, lo antes posible para que Bankia pudiera salirse al precio más alto. 
Pude, con suerte, adelantarme a la venta de Bankia, y aprovechar la última corrección de un 5-6% para recoger plusvalías y volver a entrar con la misma posición que tenía
Mientras siga subiendo ni loco vendo. En Junio además toca un 3% de dividendo a lo que hay que sumar otro 2% de amortización de acciones.
Creo que es un valor por el que merece la pena apostar a largo.



bertok dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Siempre hay nuevos paradigmas, el mundo avanza.
Todos los días se están creando empresas y nichos de negocio con altas rentabilidades. Grandes empresas se hunden y otras toman su lugar y otras siguen creciendo. Hay que aprender a verlas sin prejuicios . 
Que a estas alturas sigas diciendo que esperas a que la tendencia alcista sea clara... :ouch: 
A estas alturas hay que estar dentro y con los ojos puestos en el mercado para recoger beneficios si pintan bastos.


----------



## ane agurain (16 Abr 2014)

Bueno, por una vez vamos a ver el partido ese a ver qué pasa.


----------



## hombre-mosca (16 Abr 2014)

Si le doy la razon, que segun AT ES el momento, pero yo miro tambien otras cosas e incluso una de ellas es el zeitgeist del momento.

Mire que le explique ... porque debo de ser la gacela-modelo para esas caidas.

La del 2008 me libre, por algo tan sencillo como que Lehman bros. y DB me mandaron una cartita para que comprase sus piruletas. Sali por patas ... de todo.

Ahora, hace poco un gran MM me ha mandado una cartita para que aprenda derivados y cfds ... esto es, ahora quieren meter dentro a las gacelas-modelo. Por cierto todo gratis total varios dias y me regalan nosecuantos libros.

Todavia estan metiendo gacelas-modelo. Y tienen que aprender y meterse hasta dentro.

Al menos en DAX y alemania estan mas (EMHO) a punto de burbujear a la española (recuerde el ibex 16K) y una caida de tal calibre no entra en el concepto, que metan buenos meneos si, pero una ruptura de mercado en este momento, como que no me encaja.

Si me equivoco ... pues eso, es mi dinero e ire a llorar al baño.



ane agurain dijo:


> Moscaman
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ane agurain (16 Abr 2014)

Claro. Es AT. Pero la divergencia es fuerte. No sé si para caer un 25%, pero que tiene que corregir marcándola así, cierto también.

Y de momento el patrón indica que triple precio, doble divergencia y siempre en vacaciones. 

Ni que decir que una caída así puede ser que se de por algún otro motivo externo y "coincida" en el tiempo con esa semana. Lo mejor, que en 2 semanas salimos de dudas.


----------



## egarenc (16 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Desp del partido bou a ir tan mamao que lo mismo te digo hasta guapa...::
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II



beber para olvidar, eso está bien :fiufiu:

eso que se oye de fondo es el himno?


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Gracias Ane, pero yo no tengo marcada una meta para salirme en 5,50. Cuando entré lo que tenía claro era que la tendencia de su subida era llevarla a su valor real, unos 5,5€, lo antes posible para que Bankia pudiera salirse al precio más alto.
> Pude, con suerte, adelantarme a la venta de Bankia, y aprovechar la última corrección de un 5-6% para recoger plusvalías y volver a entrar con la misma posición que tenía
> Mientras siga subiendo ni loco vendo. En Junio además toca un 3% de dividendo a lo que hay que sumar otro 2% de amortización de acciones.
> Creo que es un valor por el que merece la pena apostar a largo.
> ...



No he dicho nada de eso.

No entro en posiciones de medio y largo plazo porque necesito una tendencia alcista sostenida durante muuuucho tiempo y no lo veo.

No voy a trabajar posiciones a corto y que hacienda se lleva gran parte dle beneficio si lo hubiera.


----------



## Robopoli (16 Abr 2014)

Tres palabras: Barcelona doble techo...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## inversobres (16 Abr 2014)

1860 petados.

A esperar...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2014)

Monlooooooooooooooooooooooooooveeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## mpbk (16 Abr 2014)

vuelve a máx usaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


guano a la mierda jajajajaj


----------



## inversobres (16 Abr 2014)

Luna llena, noche de...

Con lo tranquilo que estaba esto.


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hombre, yo también he hecho muy buenas entradas por la noche estando calzao.
> Pero otras mejor no recordarlas. :ouch:
> 
> No, no hablo de bolsa.
> ...



Buen ojo ::::::::


----------



## egarenc (16 Abr 2014)

bueno, queda bastante claro que hay que jubilar a medio equipo....y echar al otro medio ::

Independientemente del resultado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2014)

Monlooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooveeeeeeeee

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II

---------- Post added 16-abr-2014 at 23:19 ----------

Sal ratiiiiiiiiiiiitaaaaaaaaaa

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)

Janus cabrón onde andas? ::::::

Me queda el mal sabor de boca de haber ganado a un equipo de mierda pero una copa es una copa. Un entreno más ::::::


----------



## egarenc (16 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Janus cabrón onde andas? ::::::
> 
> Me queda el mal sabor de boca de haber ganado a un equipo de mierda pero una copa es una copa. Un entreno más ::::::




eres un falton mal ganador, eso lo tengo claro, Ahora hay que ver si antes de que la palme medio foro cantas alguna operación que le llegue a la suela del zapato de Janus :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: sin acritú :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (16 Abr 2014)

he visto el partido, y el tío ese inglés, el que tiene cara de mono raro, es un portento físico.

y el mesi lo he visto como jugando sin ganas. y este es el que más cobra del mundo? bueno, y tras este partido, cómo nos cambía la vida? o solo borrachera de esta noche?


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> eres un falton mal ganador, eso lo tengo claro, Ahora hay que ver si antes de que la palme medio foro cantas alguna operación que le llegue a la suela del zapato de Janus :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu: sin acritú :rolleye:



Janus es el best y sabe por qué se lo digo.

---------- Post added 16-abr-2014 at 21:29 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> he visto el partido, y el tío ese inglés, el que tiene cara de mono raro, es un portento físico.
> 
> y el mesi lo he visto como jugando sin ganas. y este es el que más cobra del mundo? bueno, y tras este partido, cómo nos cambía la vida? o solo borrachera de esta noche?



Hasta que no renueve, no juega :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (16 Abr 2014)

---------- Post added 16-abr-2014 at 15:36 ----------

parece que PW de IBM


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2014)

Mon mamon saluda al campeón!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)




----------



## Tono (16 Abr 2014)

Mañana me toca invitar a un churrasco 
Cago en toas las muelas de Pinto. 
Entre que es más malo que un manco jugando al futbolín y al Madrid le dejan marcar en fuera de juego... Así no se puede.

Por supuesto mis más sinceras felicitaciones a todos los Toribios y las Engracias, que hoy es su santo.

Catholic.net - El Santo de hoy - Santoral


----------



## egarenc (16 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> he visto el partido, y el tío ese inglés, el que tiene cara de mono raro, es un portento físico.
> 
> y el mesi lo he visto como jugando sin ganas. y este es el que más cobra del mundo? bueno, y tras este partido, cómo nos cambía la vida? o solo borrachera de esta noche?



Ese no es messi, hoy ha jugado su muñeco de cera. 
Aprovecho para felicitar a los madridistas, hoy nos han pasado la mano por la cara :abajo:


----------



## bertok (16 Abr 2014)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Mañana me toca invitar a un churrasco
> Cago en toas las muelas de Pinto.
> Entre que es más malo que un manco jugando al futbolín y al Madrid le dejan marcar en fuera de juego... Así no se puede.
> 
> ...



Fuera de juego? Andeeeeeee?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 16-abr-2014 at 23:51 ----------








Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## tarrito (16 Abr 2014)

menuda falta de respect para con la gente de bien! :no:

mañana mismo le envío a Jatencio a que le trolee el blog ienso: 
:XX:


----------



## mpbk (16 Abr 2014)

pues e ganao la porra......50eur que me llevo.

pinto....es un paquete


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (16 Abr 2014)

Monlooooooooooooooo si a ti lo que te gusta es el cuuuuuuuuurling



Guaaaaaapa!!!!


::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## tarrito (16 Abr 2014)

sí me gusta el curling y la petanca indoor también
probelm!?

jracias por lo de Guapa :o

---------- Post added 17-abr-2014 at 00:21 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fuera de juego? Andeeeeeee?
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey
> 
> ...


----------



## Robopoli (17 Abr 2014)

Triple techo!! Mucho Messi!! Mucho Messi!!! Ehhj!!! Ehhj!! Ha sido glorioso ver el partido con un nuevo amigo del Atletic de Bilbao y los supercopazos a los que me ha invitado :aplauso::aplauso::aplauso:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 17-abr-2014 at 00:28 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> he visto el partido, y el tío ese inglés, el que tiene cara de mono raro, es un portento físico.
> 
> y el mesi lo he visto como jugando sin ganas. y este es el que más cobra del mundo? bueno, y tras este partido, cómo nos cambía la vida? o solo borrachera de esta noche?




La borrachera no se puede negar no... :no:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Krim (17 Abr 2014)

Resultado lógico y justo. Este Barça no tiene derecho a ganar ningún titulo.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (17 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Fuera de juego? Andeeeeeee?
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey
> 
> ...




Es normal que haya confusión... Con la velocidad del Madrid no se distinguían bien las posiciones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Abr 2014)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## Chila (17 Abr 2014)

En resumen, el Atleti mrjor que los dps hipermillonarios.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Abr 2014)

divertimento

BolsaCanaria .info | La Bolsa y la Luna


----------



## Montegrifo (17 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues e ganao la porra......50eur que me llevo.
> 
> pinto....es un paquete
> __________________
> ...



Ej ujté mu gjrande!!!
Eso cuántos pipos son?
Torero! Torero! Torero!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Abr 2014)

Yooooooooo thank me bitchas, he ganao el euromilllonesh!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## amago45 (17 Abr 2014)

Buenos días, a currar un poquito
Los usanos cerraron ayer en todo lo alto, pero los futuros vienen 'granas' ... 
Nikkei plano, se nota la bajada de volumen por la semana santa en Japón ... ... ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (17 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Buenos días, a currar un poquito
> Los usanos cerraron ayer en todo lo alto, pero los futuros vienen 'granas' ...
> Nikkei plano, se nota la bajada de volumen por la semana santa en Japón ... ... ::



Buenos días.
Los usanos sí que los veo un poco coloraos, pero ¿los del Ibex también?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2014)

choque contra el central de bollinger en diario , inicio de la segunda pata bajista .

pasen una buena semana santa , nos vemos compadres


----------



## Tono (17 Abr 2014)

Buenos días.
Espero que el resacón de los madridistas los tenga durmiendo hasta la tarde para que no den el coñazo. 

Parece que está habiendo una pequeña recogida de beneficios tras la subida de ayer. Toca guanear un rato y esperar.
Futuros USA más rojos que la cara de Tata Martino ayer en la rueda de prensa.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Espero que el resacón de los madridistas los tenga durmiendo hasta la tarde para que no den el coñazo.
> 
> Parece que está habiendo una pequeña recogida de beneficios tras la subida de ayer. Toca guanear un rato y esperar.
> Futuros USA más rojos que la cara de Tata Martino ayer en la rueda de prensa.



Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeec error!

Ahora sigo durmiendo 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## alimon (17 Abr 2014)

buenos días, pues si que parece que estamos algo rojos, peo la verdad es que el volumen es de puta risa, 4 y el de la guitarra.

Hay muchos títulos del continuo que ni siquiera han movido 1 título de momento.


----------



## Tono (17 Abr 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Resultado lógico y justo. Este Barça no tiene derecho a ganar ningún titulo.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Hay que darte la razón. Sus últimos 3 partidos han sido un desastre.
Pero queda la liga y todo puede pasar.
Lo que está claro es que si no la pueden ganar los culés, se dejan ganar por el Atlético y les hacen el paseillo al final del partido.


----------



## amago45 (17 Abr 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Los usanos sí que los veo un poco coloraos, pero ¿los del Ibex también?



el IBEX plano plano plano


----------



## ane agurain (17 Abr 2014)

hola, me autocito.
creo que podemos subir un poco más hoy










Edito: Fuera de Melia en 9 (+7%) en 2 días, no me lo creo ni yo...

y preparando la salida en IAG, tiene la jaticular en 4,92 aprox, a ver si llega


y a ver si a NAT le meten subidon a 2,08  que está aburrida

---------- Post added 17-abr-2014 at 01:38 ----------

oigan, imtech +8%


----------



## bertok (17 Abr 2014)

Guanos días


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Abr 2014)

No sale cr en esa foto, no?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## jaialro (17 Abr 2014)

no hay volumen hoy, están gastandose las plusvalias.


----------



## bertok (17 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No sale cr en esa foto, no?
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## sinnombrex (17 Abr 2014)

Imtech to divest ICT division - Royal Imtech NV



> Imtech to divest ICT division
> inShareShare 1
> Added on: 17 April 2014
> Royal Imtech announces its intention to divest its ICT division and takes a further step in the previously announced debt reduction program.
> ...



Creo que no se esperaban que el mercado los penalizara tanto, aunque parece que se les queda grande todo lo que les esta viniendo.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Abr 2014)

dax -0,2
ibex -0,7

tenemos que empezar a subir desde ya, tras el depioje sin volumen, o si los usanos abren mal, nos joden la vida



qué le pasa al bbva?


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2014)

10195 cerramos cortos abrimos largos


----------



## Tono (17 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> dax -0,2
> ibex -0,7
> 
> tenemos que empezar a subir desde ya, tras el depioje sin volumen, o si los usanos abren mal, nos joden la vida
> ...



ya lleva tiempo desangrándose

el día 30 presentan resultados, ahí sabrás el por qué y el cómo

ya sólo a está a 1,60 del SAN cuando empezaron el año con 3€ de diferencia


----------



## ane agurain (17 Abr 2014)

citi recomienda bankia (por eso sube)

y
AENA: Barajas prevé un crecimiento del 5% en viajeros y del 2% en vuelos

AIG (por eso sube) y no Amadeus, lo que me hace pensar que está muy muy débil y que no pinta muy bien, habrá que postponer un poco más la entrada en ams


----------



## Tono (17 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> 10195 cerramos cortos abrimos largos



deja los cortos un rato más 

Voy a sudar un poco al monte y luego a buscar el pulpo para hoy. 
(si en el monte crecieran los pulpos ya sería todo perfecto)


----------



## ane agurain (17 Abr 2014)

Moncloa presióno a Citigroup para que no ayudara a Italia en la puja por Deoleo - elEconomista.es

---------- Post added 17-abr-2014 at 04:01 ----------

un cromo de AT a largo de IAG







el cromo con zoom metido


----------



## ponzi (17 Abr 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> Imtech to divest ICT division - Royal Imtech NV
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que no se esperaban que el mercado los penalizara tanto, aunque parece que se les queda grande todo lo que les esta viniendo.



Desde luego,esta reesteucturacion a este paso va a entrar en los libros de historia,vaya forma de improvisar.La noticia de hoy ha sido muy buena,al menos sabemos que estan dispuestos a desinvertir y no solo a pedir ampliaciones de capital.Es una accion divertida ,no apta para cardiacos,no se deberia arriesgar mas de lo que se este dispuesto a perder.El negocio sigue funcionando,sin embargo ir con este equipo gestor es como irse de vacaciones con un psicopata maniaco-depresivo de conductor


----------



## bertok (17 Abr 2014)

Cervecita, cacahuetes salados y Tomás Roncero ::::::

[YOUTUBE]B-cm2rjleIQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tono (17 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Cervecita, cacahuetes salados y Tomás Roncero ::::::
> 
> [YOUTUBE]B-cm2rjleIQ[/YOUTUBE]



Compra unas Ferroviales, coño, y deja de dar la tabarra
A 18 las venderás por navidades.

Que te está pasando el sol por la ventana y ni te enteras esperando a que los americanos hagan fast food con el carbón.

Tomás Roncerdo :vomito:

ya viene Pepón vestido de nazareno :Baile::Baile:


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2014)

bueno ya hemos almorzado , que rico estaba el pescaito :baba: 

bueno cerramos larguitos 10195 en 10255 y cargamos cortos 

---------- Post added 17-abr-2014 at 14:13 ----------

una chelita mas y siestecita


----------



## ane agurain (17 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bueno ya hemos almorzado , que rico estaba el pescaito :baba:
> 
> bueno cerramos larguitos 10195 en 10255 y cargamos cortos
> 
> ...



cortos ahora?


----------



## Tono (17 Abr 2014)

Bienvenidos sean esos cortos :Aplauso:

lo que me faltaba para confirmar que hoy superamos los 10300.

Ahí tiene su linda gatita de premio


----------



## ane agurain (17 Abr 2014)

es que justo, ha dicho que corto, y el dax lo peta por arriba...

vamos a ver si superamos los 10,320


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (17 Abr 2014)

Ostiazo de rwe


----------



## muertoviviente (17 Abr 2014)

cerrado gap 3150 eurostoxxx50 :fiufiu:


----------



## Xiux (17 Abr 2014)

Buen Dia,

Me gusta IBE y BKT, a ver como cierran hoy pero van verdosas.

Lo de BKIA es conga, otra vez 1,5


----------



## ane agurain (17 Abr 2014)

a 45 puntitos de cerrar gap en DAX


----------



## Tono (17 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerrado gap 3150 eurostoxxx50 :fiufiu:



y como un tiro hacia arriba

SAN atacando máximos históricos (si se suman los derechos)

Voy a comer mi ración de pulpo con ribeiro y a pegarme tremenda siesta.

Buen provecho.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Abr 2014)

ibex 10.316 aprox que pueden ser válidos si es el techo. ha tocado el techo y para abajo. espero a que lo cruce con solvencia para volver

fuera de IAG también a 4,92...
antes de meliá y esperando grifols si se deja salir

(que el último duro....)


----------



## sr.anus (17 Abr 2014)

vaya teatro en el dax, no despisto a pandoro ni en semana santa


----------



## ane agurain (17 Abr 2014)

vamos ibez, segundo intento de romper los 10.320


----------



## jopitxujo (17 Abr 2014)

Ayer me saltó el stop en Alcatel y desde entonces no hace mas que subir, Peugeot también ya ha sobrepasado el precio al que las vendí. Kauenlaleche los gabac...

---------- Post added 17-abr-2014 at 15:49 ----------

Ane, tú que analizas los valores a un plazo mas corto ¿qué te parece NH?
Ese toque a los 4,30 y posterior recuperación... me parece a mi que puede ir de nuevo a por los últimos máximos.ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (17 Abr 2014)

Yo quedando menos de 2h para cierre, me espero cualquier guarrada del cuidata de natra(s)


edito: mucho volumen en Ence para ser festivo.

hace poco ha salido un par de noticias de empleo en galicia y rebaja de la madera a productores por allá


----------



## Xiux (17 Abr 2014)

Tono, te acompaño en IBE sobre 4,838

Me estoy viendo FCC , BKIA se me escapó

Antes preguntaban por BBVA, hoy toca pago dividendos


----------



## ane agurain (17 Abr 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Ayer me saltó el stop en Alcatel y desde entonces no hace mas que subir, Peugeot también ya ha sobrepasado el precio al que las vendí. Kauenlaleche los gabac...
> 
> ---------- Post added 17-abr-2014 at 15:49 ----------
> 
> ...






La sigo muy muy de cerca.... si te fijas MELIA cayó justo a su MM200. y de ahí +7% rico

NHH está muy cerca y parece que hacen lo mismo. Del 4,30 al 4,63 otro 7%.
Viene de divergencia gorda, que no sabemos si ha cumplido o no.

La media movil anda por 4,15-4,20. Lo veo débil.


Ahora puede subir al menos hasta la pull, a corto







ENCE tiene que subir hasta* 2,19 *por lo menos hoy (edito: 2,185 tiene el gap)

reedito: menuda barrida acaban de meter con toda la peña que ha entrado----


----------



## inversobres (17 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> y como un tiro hacia arriba
> 
> SAN atacando máximos históricos (si se suman los derechos)
> 
> ...



SAN maximos historicos? ::::


----------



## bertok (17 Abr 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (17 Abr 2014)

Ence no ha cerrado el final el gap, a ver el martes. Puto cuidata.

En subasta se han visto los 0,265 en NTC


----------



## Tono (17 Abr 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> SAN maximos historicos? ::::



tiene razón, me refería sólo hasta el año 2011

puede corregirme usted mismo, intente superar esa modestia que lo caracteriza 

Les dejo. 
Voy a estudiar el grado de ocupación de las terrazas y el número de vasos que hay en las mesas. Quiero formarme una idea clara sobre la recuperación y la continuidad alcista.


----------



## ane agurain (17 Abr 2014)

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...25671-alsa-logra-licencia-competir-renfe.html








el ibex ha clavado la previsión de ayer, mira que les digo mis posiciones ganadoras, y no me hacen caso, 100% de ganancias y con 2 minis y 400 pipos en el DAX, y 24 operaciones abiertas consecutivas

deberían aplaudirme y chuparme....

::





En comechichis, el martes 22, hay un agujero en el kumo muy raro... en 10.100
Según esto, puede que vayamos a probarlo, pero el que sea tan fino indica que lo podemos atravesar como la mantequilla hasta los 10.040.

O sea, que martes muy vólatil y posible visita a los 10.100 (desde luego más abajo que los mínimos de hoy)


Y si no hacemos caso a Ichi, y sube, el primer nivel es 10350, y si lo supera: 10.480

---------- Post added 17-abr-2014 at 10:32 ----------




Tono dijo:


> tiene razón, me refería sólo hasta el año 2011
> 
> puede corregirme usted mismo, intente superar esa modestia que lo caracteriza
> 
> ...




BolsaCanaria .info | Santander gráfico horario



BolsaCanaria .info | NH HOTELES en zona de nadie


Weibo, el â€˜Twitter chinoâ€™, confunde | TecnologÃ­a | EL PAÃS


----------



## inversobres (17 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> tiene razón, me refería sólo hasta el año 2011
> 
> puede corregirme usted mismo, intente superar esa modestia que lo caracteriza
> 
> ...



Al pilon y con paso lento, no sea que se lo pierda.

Disfrutalo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (17 Abr 2014)

Tepper Madridista?







Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (17 Abr 2014)

la pinta que tiene este valor... BBVA







y Caixabank, parecido


----------



## Montegrifo (17 Abr 2014)

Siempre me parece interesante ver por donde va el consenso de los analistos himbersores sobre las acciones patrias (casi siempre para ponerme las orejas tiesas) llama la atención el caso de caf, todo el mundo la ve buena inversión, pero ahí no entra dinero ienso: Y los bancos siguen sin acordarse de ellos...

Los 10 valores españoles con mas posibilidades | Mercados en Continuo



Spoiler



INICIO MAPA ANÁLISIS TÉCNICO BOLSA CURSO GLOSARIO TÉCNICO FORO CONTACTO 
Los 10 valores españoles con mas posibilidades

La renta variable española ha vuelto a estar entre los activos recomendados para los próximos meses pero dentro del parqué bursátil español hay valores que escalan a las primeras posiciones en cuanto a recomendación por parte del consenso de analistas.



1. CAF

La empresa del sector ferroviario escala a las primeras posiciones de los valores más recomendados de la Bolsa española por los analistas, según el consenso de Bloomberg. El 80% de los analistas aconseja comprar mientras que el 20% recomienda mantener en cartera y no tiene ni una sola recomendación de venta. Sus acciones ceden leves posiciones en el año pero los expertos apuestan por el valor entre otras cosas, por tener los márgenes sobre Ebitda (beneficio antes de impuestos, intereses y amortizaciones) más altos del sector y por su “acertada” estrategia de diversificarse hacia el mantenimiento de los trenes.

2. Sacyr

Superado el bache que supuso el conflicto con el Canal de Panamá, la compañía se cuela entre los favoritos de las firmas de Bolsa con un 75% de los analistas recomendando compra y un 18% aconsejando mantener en cartera mientras surgen en el mercado rumores de una posible ampliación de capital. “La entrada de nueva caja en Sacyr permitiría hacer frente a nuevos proyectos de inversión y quizás reducir parcialmente la deuda corporativa, que asciende a 319 millones de euros”, explica un informe de Beka Finance. A juicio de la firma de Bolsa, “el creciente interés por los activos inmobiliarios está detrás del buen comportamiento de Sacyr, a lo que se une el definitivo acuerdo en Panamá”. En el año, sus títulos suben un 40%.


Click en el grafico para agrandar
3. Técnicas Reunidas

La empresa de ingeniería petroquimica ha conseguido multiplicar por dos y medio su precio de salida a Bolsa en casi ocho años de trayectoria bursátil. La compañía ha conseguiido que tanto analistas como inversores comprendan su negocio. Pese a la importante subida el pasado año, los expertos la tienen entre sus preferidas. El 62% de los analistas aconseja comprar mientras que el 20% considera que es buen momento para mantener en cartera.

4. OHL

El menor deterioro en España y el peso del negocio internacional enfocado en su filial de OHL México Concesiones son dos de las razones que lleva a Renta 4 a incluir a este valor en su cartera de cinco valores. Además, la casa de análisis destaca que su atractivo reside en su negocio de concesiones en México (filial de la que posee un 63,64%), su participación en Abertis (18,93%) que le asegura una recurrencia de cobro de dividendos, junto con una mejora del capital circulante. El 55% de los analistas del consenso Bloomberg la tienen en comprar.

5. Enagás

Pertenece a un sector defensivo. Por ello, Self Bank lo ha incluido en su cartera defensiva. Entre sus puntos a favor destaca su elevada rentabilidad por dividendo que alcanza el 5,4% y su cada vez mayor diversificación geográfica después del reciente acuerdo de comprar del 22,38% de Transportadora de Gas del Perú ((TgP). Aunque el precio objetivo de consenso es del 22,41 euros, algunos analistas creen que puede llegar a alcanzar los 26 euros en 12 meses, como es el caso de Link Securities, lo que supone un potencial del 20% de revalorización desde precios actuales. Más del 50% de los analistas cree que es momento de comprar acciones de Enagás. El 43% considera que hay que mantener en cartera.

6. Acerinox



La compañía del sector siderúrgico volvió a beneficios durante 2013 después de las pérdidas sufridas en 2012. A punto de presentar los resultados del primer trimestre del año, los analistas hacen sus números. “Los resultados supondrán una mejora frente al cuarto trimestre de 2013, gracias no sólo a la recuperación propia de la demanda en el periodo, sino también a unos mejores precios base tanto en EE UU como en Europa”, explica Banco Sabadell.

De cara al segundo trimestre, la firma de bolsa cree que la compañía seguirá teniendo noticias positivas tanto en nivel de actividad como en precios. En este sentido, en EE UU ya se han anunciado subidas de precios desde abril del 5% y en Europa la mejora de la demanda y la fortaleza del níquel deberían ayudar, aseguran.

En los últimos doce meses, sus acciones se han revalorizado un 50%. Aunque actualmente cotiza cerca de los 12 euros, por encima del precio medio de consenso de Bloomberg, hay casas de análisis que ven potencial al valor. Kepler Equities le da un precio objetivo de 13,50 euros y NMas 1 cree que puede llegar a alcanzar los 14 euros.n momento para mantener en cartera.

7. Airbus

La European Aeronautic Defence and Space Company (EADS) que nació en 2000 como resultado de la fusión de la francesa Aerospatiale Matra, de la alemana Dasa y de la española CASA, ha sido rebautizada para aprovechar el capital de notoriedad de Airbus, la que es sin duda su principal marca comercial desde el 1 de enero. El 71% de los analistas que forman el consenso de Bloomberg recomienda comprar y el precio objetivo medio es de 60,73 euros. Durante 2013, sus beneficios crecieron un 22%, hasta 1.465 millones de euros, gracias especialmente a los resultados comerciales récord de su división de aviones comerciales. La compañía destaca que esta mejora de los beneficios y de los ingresos se ha visto impulsada por un mayor número de entregas de aviones y por las mejoras operativas registradas en todo el grupo.para mantener en cartera.

8. Ferrovial

La cotización de la constructora, que sube un 10% desde enero, se está beneficiando de noticias positivas. La última, la adjudicación por parte del consorcio en el que participa la constructora para llevar a cabo la construcción, financiación, operación y mantenimiento de la autopista I- 77 en Carolina del Norte. Este proyecto sumará 655 millones de dólares de inversión y la concesión tendrá una duración de 50 años a partir de la apertura del tráfico, que se estima para mediados del 2018. “EE UU es un mercado prioritario para Ferrovial. Valoramos de forma positiva esta nueva adjudicación en EE UU, que permitirá continuar reinvirtiendo la abultada caja con la que cuenta Ferrovial”, explica Beka Finance en un informe del valor.

9. Miquel y Costas

El ser uno de los valores más pequeños por capitalización bursátil de la Bolsa no le impide estar en la lista de los más recomendados por los expertos. El 65% de los analistas que forman el consenso aconseja comprar y un 20% mantener en cartera. Hoy, la compañía paga un dividendo a cuenta de los resultados de 2013 de 0,137 euros brutos por acción.

10. Jazztel

Desde enero sus acciones suben más del 30% ante los rumores de una posible opa por parte de Orange. A pesar de ello, los expertos siguen teniendolo entre sus valores más recomendados. Ahorro Corporación Financiera ha sido uno de los últimos en mejorar sus perspectivas sobre la compañía. La semana pasada, la firma de análisis elevó la recomendación desde mantener a comprar y aumentó el precio objetivo en casi 3 euros. Cinco dias

Saludos y felices inversiones.

LONE___


----------



## Ladrillófilo (17 Abr 2014)

La Carta de la Bolsa - “No hay ningún sitio donde esconderse”


Miedooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## James Bond (17 Abr 2014)

AMD por fin despega. Han presentado resultados del primer trimestre, acción subiendo un 6% en el after, ya tocaba por diosss, a la cuarta va la vencida.

Las llevo desde octubre lo menos, esperando esto, tenia confianza ciega en el nuevo cambio de negocio de AMD y ahora parece que wall street también, jodeeeer ya tocaba.

Este año se va a los 5$-6$ he dicho... compradas a 3,14$ jajajaj

---------- Post added 17-abr-2014 at 22:07 ----------

El lunes el valor va explotar avisados estáis


----------



## holgazan (18 Abr 2014)

Ayer Telefónica tuvo un volumen de negocio inusual.
39 millones de acciones, de las cuales 33 fueron al final de la sesión.

Cotizacion de TELEFONICA - Empresa - elEconomista.es

¿Alguien sabe el motivo?


----------



## ane agurain (18 Abr 2014)

el S&P 500 registra su mejor semana desde julio de 2013


Bueno, de mi "sistema cutre" (sin hacer caso a indicadores como ichi o líneas o fibos), me dice que el ibex para la *semana *que viene NO pierde los 10.000 y que superamos los máximos del miércoles (10.316)






Las lecciones que enseña Japón y que España y Europa deben aprender - elEconomista.es





Bankia aún tiene un centenar de participaciones inmobiliarias que generan pérdidas - elEconomista.es




Bankia aún debe desprenderse de más de 200 participaciones industriales, muchas de ellas en sociedades de pequeño tamaño. En torno a la mitad son inmobiliarias, en las que ostenta un control minoritario, menor al 50% del capital, pero en las que tiene que desinvertir.

Según un informe anual de su matriz, BFA, el número de empresas dedicadas a la promoción y tenencia de inmuebles supera el centenar y, en su conjunto, generan pérdidas de casi 200 millones. Las más importantes son Realia y Metrovacesa, de las que ostenta el 25% y el 19% del capital, respectivamente.

La entidad nacionalizada dispone todavía de varios años para deshacerse de toda su cartera industrial, hasta 2016, mediante su colocación a terceros o su liquidación. La cúpula de Bankia ha decidido acelerar el proceso, pero ha comenzado por las sociedades con mayor liquidez, es decir, aquellas que cuentan con atractivo para los inversores.
Ventas por 5.000 millones

En el último ejercicio, BFA-Bankia se ha deshecho de aproximadamente 150 participaciones industriales, que le han generado ingresos por 5.000 millones, de los que 1.000 millones son plusvalías ante las provisiones efectuadas con anterioridad para depreciar su valor y facilitar las ventas. Estos números incluyen operaciones que se han pactado, pero que aún no han sido materializadas, como la desinversión de City National Bank of Florida al grupo chileno BCI.

Una parte relevante de la cartera industrial vendida o liquidada son firmas inmobiliarias. Bankia se ha visto obligada a impulsar el proceso de desinversión de este tipo de participadas después de que el Gobierno y el Banco de España tomaran la decisión de no incluir este tipo de activos en el traspaso de ladrillo al banco malo o Sareb.

A partir de ahora tendrá que centrar su atención y sus esfuerzos en las filiales inmobiliarias, ya que se ha desprendido de todas sus joyas después de que la semana pasada colocara el 5% de Iberdrola. De estas últimas apenas le queda el 2,9% de Mapfre, de la que se deshizo del 12% del capital a finales del año pasado.

Bankia ha vendido IAG, Indra y NH Hoteles. Además ha traspasado una cartera de firmas no cotizadas, cuya liquidez es mucho menor, con unas ganancias de más de 100 millones, entre las que destacan además de City National of Florida, el banco español Inversis.

En cartera no sólo tiene aún firmas inmobiliarias, también hay sociedades de capital riesgo y otras patrimoniales. Hay empresas de energías renovables, ferroviarias y de asistencia sanitaria, por ejemplo. Recientemente se ha desprendido del 50% de los hospitales Ribera Salud, heredados de la antigua Bancaja.

Bankia, dentro de su plan de reestructuración y de ayudas públicas, llevó a cabo un ajuste de valoración de unas 200 participadas con el fin de poder enajenarlas de manera más rápida y conseguir recursos extraordinarios lo antes posible. De momento, ha cumplido con las estimaciones más bajas de lograr al menos 4.000 millones de euros con el proyecto de desinversión impuesto por Bruselas a cambio de la inyección de 22.500 millones de euros.


----------



## Tono (18 Abr 2014)

Buenos días.

*Pinto gana el MVP de la final, pero TVE no se lo concede*
_La cadena pública decidió eliminar al guardameta de los candidatos al sentir que los espectadores se estaban mofando_



> Según los telespectadores de TVE, Pinto fue el mejor jugador de la final de Mestalla. Parece que por una vez los aficionados del Real Madrid y los del FC Barcelona se pusieron de acuerdo en algo. Ambos, por supuesto, de forma irónica.
> Los responsables de la cadena pública, disconformes con el resultado (el portero acumulaba el 75 % de los votos antes de llegar al descanso), decidieron no contabilizar sus puntos, retirarlo de los candidatos y otorgarle el premio a Bale.



Pinto gana el MVP de la final, pero TVE no se lo concede



holgazan dijo:


> Ayer Telefónica tuvo un volumen de negocio inusual.
> 39 millones de acciones, de las cuales 33 fueron al final de la sesión.
> 
> Cotizacion de TELEFONICA - Empresa - elEconomista.es
> ...



La proximidad del dividendo. 
Coincide además con el día en que se cobraba el div. de BBVA, con lo que es de suponer que muchos inversores han pasado en el mismo día del banco a TEF


----------



## Sin_Perdón (18 Abr 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> AMD por fin despega. Han presentado resultados del primer trimestre, acción subiendo un 6% en el after, ya tocaba por diosss, a la cuarta va la vencida.
> 
> Las llevo desde octubre lo menos, esperando esto, tenia confianza ciega en el nuevo cambio de negocio de AMD y ahora parece que wall street también, jodeeeer ya tocaba.
> 
> ...



Aquí uno que las lleva desde 3,42. El lunes debería zamparse los 4,20. Y con cortos al 20%. El mercado de consolas es el que esta dando la alegría.


----------



## bertok (18 Abr 2014)

Viernes de Pasión


----------



## egarenc (18 Abr 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (18 Abr 2014)

el martes ya no nos acordaremos pero ahí va









venga, si les pongo un dibujo igual sí







que os coma un tiburón


----------



## Tono (19 Abr 2014)

Buenos días.

Ya tengo la declaración del IRPF 2013 preparada para enviar. Toda la tarde estuve ayer revolviendo papeles.
Como consuelo, salgo muy bien parado y me tienen que devolver algo más de la mitad de lo retenido. Me retienen un 21% de mis ingresos brutos (autónomo, servicios profesionales), a lo que se suman las retenciones por dividendos y por intereses de depósitos, lo cual es una cifra que vista toda junta asusta.
He comprobado espantado como las retenciones representaban el 46% de nuestros ingresos netos anuales. 
Y después quieren que el consumo se reactive... si el dinero no te llega al bolsillo como demonios vas a gastar.

También he comprobado la importancia de jugar bien con la fiscalidad de las acciones y de los dividendos. 
El año pasado hice solamente 4 ventas de acciones, de las que únicamente el 16% de los beneficios correspondían a operaciones de menos de un año. La exención de los primeros 1500€ de dividendos también ayuda, ya que además te retienen sobre ellos.

Ahora que me devuelvan pronto, que esa es otra.
El año pasado lo hicieron en noviembre, pese a que la presenté el primer día. Otra forma de retenerte el dinero que hace que tampoco gastes. Si se lo devolvieran a todo el mundo antes del verano, la gente se animaría más a consumir en vacaciones.

Aquí lloviendo y un frío que pela.:´(


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2014)

Buenos y brillantes días







---------- Post added 19-abr-2014 at 08:55 ----------

Speechless


----------



## egarenc (19 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> Ya tengo la declaración del IRPF 2013 preparada para enviar. Toda la tarde estuve ayer revolviendo papeles.
> Como consuelo, salgo muy bien parado y me tienen que devolver algo más de la mitad de lo retenido. Me retienen un 21% de mis ingresos brutos (autónomo, servicios profesionales), a lo que se suman las retenciones por dividendos y por intereses de depósitos, lo cual es una cifra que vista toda junta asusta.
> ...




tendrá ud. unas muy buenas desgravaciones para que le salga positiva...eso, o un buen asesor fiscal. Yo tengo el máximo de la hipo, y por poco no tengo que pagar gracias las operaciones.::


----------



## Xiux (19 Abr 2014)

Buen Dia Frescos por el norte

No me puse con la Declaración 2013, pero con una operación de mas de un año de BBVA me salvo, ahora por varias de menos me van a clavar (por suerte!)


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> tendrá ud. unas muy buenas desgravaciones para que le salga positiva...eso, o un buen asesor fiscal. Yo tengo el máximo de la hipo, y por poco no tengo que pagar gracias las operaciones.::



Creo que la clave esta en que es

*AUTÓNOMO*

¿Qué gastos me puedo deducir en la declaración si soy autónomo? - 20minutos.es

Si a esto le sumas el pack medio *Hispakistani*

*H*ijos
*H*ipoteca
Re*h*abilitación de la vivienda habitual
A*h*orro vía fondos de pensiones


Pues seguramente si te lo montas bien igual hasta te devuelven casi todo.

A los que vamos sin desgravaciones pues nos cae la del pulpo---a mi concretamente ademas de las retenciones oportunas mensuales *4 cifras*, a pelo y sin vaselina.

Estoy hasta los mismísimos de pagar tantas mamandurrias

Andalucia

Madrid


----------



## ane agurain (19 Abr 2014)

desde Mayo a Noviembre?

estoy flipando.


----------



## boquiman (19 Abr 2014)

Buenos días y felices vacaciones a todos los que tengáis la suerte de disponer de ellas...

Me quedo con esta cita del último artículo de Francisco Toledo en Inbestia.com:

"En definitiva, unos cortes silenciosos dentro de un sentimiento de mercado alcista, de optimismo y recuperación económica. Se acerca más que nunca el famoso "Sell in May and go away" 

Link: Se acerca la estación bajista, Asia y el FTSE 100 señalan el camino


----------



## ane agurain (19 Abr 2014)

yo pienso parecido.
la cuestión es que USA lleva 5 años de ciclo alcista. nosotros casi 2. nos va a joder si viene el ciclo bajista a USA ahora?

porque no nos veo muy diferente. puede ser que sus caidas sean 10 y las nuestras de 5. que sus subidas sean de 5 y las nuestras de 10...

la corrección va a venir. la duda es si es el inicio de años oseznos en ambos sitios.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (19 Abr 2014)

Hola buenos días y felices vacaciones!

Estoy buscando el koncorde 10 y no lo encuentro fuera de la página de blai, 
alguna idea de dónde sacarlo?

---------- Post added 19-abr-2014 at 12:19 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> yo pienso parecido.
> la cuestión es que USA lleva 5 años de ciclo alcista. nosotros casi 2. nos va a joder si viene el ciclo bajista a USA ahora?
> 
> porque no nos veo muy diferente. puede ser que sus caidas sean 10 y las nuestras de 5. que sus subidas sean de 5 y las nuestras de 10...
> ...



En cuanto a esto, te doy mi opinión de lo que creo que va a pasar.

1º Reducción del taper sigue vigente. Los bonos USA están alcistas aunque parezca extraño, está entrándoles mucho dinero, 

US Generic Govt 10 Year Yield Analysis - USGG10YR - Bloomberg

hay previsiones de que el 10y va hacia el 2% e incluso al 1% y el TLT 20 años se va a 150 TLT Basic Chart | iShares 20 Year Treasury Bond E Stock - Yahoo! Finance

2º Las bolsas se verán afectadas, a parte de por la estacionalidad que ya se conoce (sell in may and go away), la entrada de flujos en bonos hace caer a las bolsas.

3º Habría que analizar el VIX, muy importante.

4º Qué pasará cuando el 10Years yield USA se de la vuelta, y empiece a salir dinero. La FED se vería obligada a volver a imprimir, quizás esta vez a un ritmo muy superior que al actual, aunque para esto aún quedarían un par de años quizás.


La conclusión es que en mi opinión habrá corrección fuerte, pero la estructura alcista estará vigente, pues con la impresora detrás apuntalando, ya se sabe...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (19 Abr 2014)

No esta el konko en la web de proreal?



Y respecto a las QE y tal, no se dnd he leido que la posible QE europea sera para comprar bonos usanos y asi devolver el favor que nos hicieron hace unos años cuando los usanos nos rescataron...




Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## bertok (19 Abr 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Hola buenos días y felices vacaciones!
> 
> Estoy buscando el koncorde 10 y no lo encuentro fuera de la página de blai,
> alguna idea de dónde sacarlo?
> ...



Las malas lenguas dicen que la economía usana se viene abajo por la pérdida del efecto riqueza derivada del hostión que se van a dar las bolsas una vez que no haya money para seguir manipulando su tendencia alcista.

También se dice que alguién saldrá en ayuda con megainyecciones que aguanten los palos del sombrajo. El darwin se lo lleva el mono drogui, para pagar los favores recibidos, metiendo a Europa en una ronda de QE.

Malditos hijos de puta que se dedican a inflar unos activos de los que apenas disfruta un décimo de la población occidental.

Rezo para que la infollable ownee a todos estos hijos de puta. Es la última esperanza 8:

---------- Post added 19-abr-2014 at 10:45 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No esta el konko en la web de proreal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ppppsssssssssssssss, no se lo cuentes a nadie ::::::

Los Dilemas de la FED - Rankia

*Los Dilemas de la FED
*
Vamos a cruzar el río tanteando las piedras

Deng Xiaoping (el líder reformista chino que abrió su país al Capitalismo global)

Antes de volver a los romanos voy a hacer un alto en el camino en mi blog para hablar de los *cambios radicales que advierto en la política monetaria de Estados Unidos y de la Eurozona*; que a buen seguro influirán en la evolución de las bolsas y en la economía en general. Por supuesto es mi opinión personal y podéis discrepar todo lo que queráis. Y si lo hacéis mucho mejor. El debate siempre es bueno. En cualquier caso ahí van mis reflexiones…

*La Historia no se repite, pero rima
*
Desde que la Reserva Federal empezó a imprimir dinero hace ya unos cuántos años, sus dirigentes justificaron esa medida porque supuestamente iba a revitalizar el consumo y a facilitar la extensión del crédito por parte de los bancos. Sin embargo pasado el tiempo parece evidente que no han conseguido ni lo uno ni lo otro. *La FED tiene 3 mandatos que cumplir: controlar los precios, reducir el paro y asegurar la sostenibilidad del sistema financiero*. El primer objetivo lo han alcanzado con creces porque los precios están contenidos y todo Occidente se desliza lentamente hacia la deflación. En cambio han fracasado estrepitosamente en la tarea de generar empleo y en supervisar a las entidades financieras, hedge funds y demás actores de las finanzas que hacen y deshacen a su antojo sin ningún control por parte de las autoridades regulatorias.

Sé que es muy fácil criticar desde el salón de mi casa… Y serio injusto si no citara los logros de Bernanke; entre los que se halla, sin duda, el mérito de haber evitado que el mundo reeditara una segunda versión de la Gran Depresión. Pero creer que se puede estimular la economía, el empleo y generar una inflación sana que permita pagar las deudas sin crédito, se me antoja un gran ejercicio de fe. Creo que esa es la principal lección que tenemos que sacar tras 6 años de recesión… Cuando Bernanke empezó con los QE replicó buena parte de las medidas que su homólogo Strong puso en marcha a comienzos de los años 20 del siglo pasado para sacar a Estados Unidos de la crisis de 1921. Es lo que hoy se conoce como flexibilización cuantitativa. El Banco Central compra bonos del Tesoro para provocar la caída de los tipos de interés, que luego los bancos repercuten en todos los créditos que conceden a largo plazo; lo cuál tiene especial incidencia en el mercado inmobiliario y en la industria del automóvil. El abaratamiento de los costes de financiación da un respiro a los deudores y reprime a los ahorradores (se comen la subida del IPC). Así que sí, en teoría esta política fomenta el consumo. La economía se pone de nuevo en marcha; aumentan las transacciones comerciales, el Estado recauda más por la vía de los impuestos y se pagan las deudas.

En teoría… La experiencia de los años 20 nos demuestra que 2+2 no siempre son cuatro. Cuando el precio del dinero está por los suelos y endeudarse sale “gratis” y las burbujas empiezan a proliferar por todas partes, los inversores arriesgan su dinero porque confían rentabilizarlo a corto o medio plazo. Su actitud es perfectamente comprensible; al fin y al cabo, es el Estado mismo el que está manipulando los mercados con sus inyecciones periódicas de liquidez. Otra cosa muy distinta es cuando deje de hacerlo… En cualquier caso, sabemos desde tiempos inmemoriales que cuando el dinero barato fluye por la economía los capitales tienden a concentrarse en los activos que prometen jugosos beneficios. Es una cuestión de expectativas. Unos pocos se preguntan por el valor añadido de sus inversiones a largo plazo –como Warren Buffet-, pero la mayoría se deja llevar por la pasión del momento e invierte en tulipanes, en ferrocarriles, en “empresas biotecnológicas” o lo que sea, con la esperanza de ganar un pastón a corto plazo. Ésta dinámica deprime las inversiones en el aparato productivo que sucumbe ante el empuje de la especulación; produciéndose una discrepancia entre ambos campos que termina frecuentemente con el reventón de las burbujas sin base real. Esto sucedió en la famosa crisis del ferrocarril que sufrieron varios países occidentales en la segunda mitad del s.XIX. Los empresarios se volvieron locos construyendo decenas de miles de kilómetros de vías férreas previendo un aumento brutal del transporte de mercancías que, para su desgracia, no se concretó… *Y ahora mismo sin ir más lejos, estamos viendo como revienta el negocio minorista estadounidense que se había expandido gracias al dinero barato de la FED y a le fe que muchos especuladores pusieron en la pronta recuperación del consumo. Grandes superficies como Wal Mart, Sears o JCPenney están cerrando miles de centros para ajustarse a la demanda de la calle y para contener los números rojos que comprometen su futuro empresarial*.

Hace casi un siglo, los mandamases de la Reserva Federal cortaron por lo sano la euforia de los felices años 20 y subieron los tipos de interés. Lo hicieron por 2 razones: 1) para frenar la sinrazón de las inversiones especulativas: y 2) para evitar la salida de oro del país que comprometía la estabilidad de su base monetaria (recordar que todavía estaba vigente el patrón-oro y que todas las divisas admitían cierta convertibilidad en el metal dorado). El aumento de las tasas empezó a drenar la liquidez del sistema y aunque las bolsas todavía subieron durante un cierto tiempo… Al final se pegaron el consabido batacazo en octubre de 1929. Cuento todo esto porque a diferencia de entonces y a pesar de que Bernanke y los suyos sabían de antemano que los QE generarían un montón de problemas “colaterales”, nunca han dado un paso atrás. Es más: han pisado el acelerador! La FED no está reaccionando exactamente a cómo lo hizo en 1921, sino a cómo tendría que haberlo hecho en 1929. Por eso vemos cosas que no se habían visto nunca. Por primera vez en sus cién años de existencia está comprando valores respaldados por títulos hipotecarios. Son los MBS –los famosos derivados del crédito ninja que detonaron esta crisis- que están en poder de las entidades financieras que fueron rescatadas o fusionadas tras la caída de Lehman Brothers.

Semejante inyección de liquidez nos sitúa en “territorio desconocido”. No tenemos ninguna evidencia empírica que nos permita sospechar como terminará el experimento… *Como consecuencia de todo esto, los números rojos del sector privado siguen transfiriéndose al Estado*. El balance de la Reserva Federal ha engordado en más de 3 billones de dólares y la deuda pública estadounidense se ha duplicado en 6 años hasta alcanzar el 107% del PIB. El ritmo de endeudamiento de Estados Unidos y de todo el bloque occidental no tiene precedentes y no dejo de preguntarme si algún día podremos respaldar tamaño desbarajuste con nuestro sostenido y mierdoso crecimiento del PIB. Vosotros que creéis? *Si aplicáramos quitas tal vez. Pero sin ellas lo único que nos espera es un lento declinar hasta que suframos una severa crisis inflacionaria cuando empiecen a subir los tipos de interés*.

Mucha gente me pregunta: bueno Claudio, si imprimos tanto dinero porque no tenemos inflación? La respuesta no es sencilla porque la caída actual de los precios se debe a problemas estructurales de muy difícil solución (envejecimiento de la población, caída generalizada de los salarios y otras circunstancias que he ido tratando en el blog). Sin embargo, el principal culpable de este deslizamiento hacia la deflación habría que buscarlo en los propios Bancos Centrales. Esto es así porque atesoran casi todo el dinero que imprimen… *La cosa funciona de la siguiente forma: la FED compra toda la morralla invendible que está en el balance de los bancos y luego les obliga a depositar el exceso de las reservas en las cuentas electrónicas que habilita para la ocasión, cuya rentabilidad es del 0’25%. O dicho de otro modo: por cada 100 dólares que imprime para ir de compras, luego recibe 81 de vuelta. William T. Gavin –economista de la FED de St. Louis- nos recordaba en marzo 2009 que esta política es nefasta porque desincentiva la concesión de préstamos por parte de las entidades financieras*. Cuando la probaron en 1936 y en 1937 el país se sumió de nuevo en la recesión.

Así que ya véis, el mago Bernanke imprimía dinero con una mano y lo escondía con la otra. Por eso el aumento de la base monetaria apenas tiene trascendencia en los precios. En realidad es incluso peor; ya que cuánto más se imprime, más cae la velocidad del dinero y antes nos precipitaremos hacia la deflación. Fijaros en el siguiente chart extraído de la web de John Hussman:







La línea azul muestra la evolución de la Base Monetaria –escala izquierda-; y la línea roja la caída de la Velocidad del dinero –escala derecha (invertida!)-

*Lo extraordinario de todo esto es que si el dinero no lo atesoran los Bancos Centrales, lo atesoran las bolsas* (que se nutren de la liquidez que queda en manos de los bancos tras las compras de la FED –lo que en el mercado se conoce como POMO- y de los préstamos con bajos intereses que favorecen las compras apalancadas de acciones). Si las compañías aprovecharan el incremento de su cotización bursátil para invertir en proyectos que fomentaran la economía productiva “otro gallo cantaría”. Pero no lo están haciendo. *El 86% de las empresas del S&P500 están recomprando sus acciones a precios cada vez más elevados para sostener la tendencia alcista a largo plazo*. Así que independientemente de los efectos sobre la especulación financiera, los QE apenas contribuyen al sostén de la actividad económica; ni tienen repercusión sobre los precios, ni lo tienen sobre el PIB real ni el PIB nominal.

William T. Gavin nos explicaba lo que hay que hacer para salir de este embrollo. La política correcta seria reducir a 0 el interés que la Reserva Federal paga a los bancos por los excesos de reservas y, a continuación, encarecer el precio del dinero a corto plazo para que éstos se animen a prestarlo. En caso contrario, la economía real se queda sin crédito; y sin crédito no hay crecimiento. No hay que darle más vueltas. Sin embargo el tío Ben jamás dio ese paso: por qué? La respuesta hay que buscarla en el ciclo vicioso de sucesivas alzas de precios y de tipos que esa medida provocaría. Entonces la economía de Estados Unidos todavía estaba muy apalancada y está claro que Bernanke no quiso correr riesgos y prefirió estimular el crecimiento a través de una aplicación prolongada de los QE.

*The only game in Town
*
*Mediante la manipulación de las tasas de interés, los responsables del Banco Central esperaban resucitar el maltrecho consumo del país –que en Estados Unidos supone el 70% del PIB-*. Esta política alivió la carga de los deudores hipotecarios y de todos aquellos que tuvieran préstamos a largo plazo (fuera para pagarse un coche, para costear los estudios universitarios, etc.). Millones de estadounidenses pudieron refinanciar sus deudas y otros tantos tomaron dinero prestado para entrar en bolsa cuando la tendencia alcista se consolidó con el paso de los años. Según los mantras que Bernanke que vertía en sus conferencias, todo eso era bueno porque dinamizaría el consumo y facilitaría la recuperación de la economía. Hasta cierto punto tenía razón, porque el mercado inmobiliario mejoró bastante en algunos sitios. Aunque conviene no olvidar que la susodicha recuperación se financió con la deuda pública del Estado…

Hasta aquí el mundo de “Alicia en el país de las maravillas”, porque la realidad no es tan bonita como la pintan. Puede que mejorara algo el consumo. No lo niego. *Pero cuando una economía se está desapalancando los salarios caen y el paro sube (siempre pasa lo mismo). La magnitud de la caída de los sueldos puede contemplarse en el siguiente gráfico:*







Salario medio real y nominal desde el año 2000 (según SentierResearch.com)

Aunque quizá lo peor de todo sea la tendencia a largo plazo. Goldman Sachs nos informaba hace poco que los salarios sólo están creciendo un 2% anual. En España seria mucho, pero en Estados Unidos es el peor ratio desde 1965! Respecto a la tasa de paro… En fin, la manipulación de esa estadística algún día entrará en el Libro Guiness de los Récords. *Actualmente está en el 6’5% porque las autoridades no computan los 10 millones de norteamericanos que han salido de las listas del paro porque están “hasta de los huevos” de buscar trabajo sin encontrarlo*. Son los llamados “desanimados”. Si los computáramos la tasa seria mucho más alta. Ron Paul y la gente de Shadowstats la sitúa en el 20% (otros en el 15%). Las encuestas de los hogares reconocen sólo una creación de 101.000 empleos al mes durante 2013; una cifra que está muy por debajo de lo que afirman las estadísticas oficiales.

Pueden mentir todo lo que quieran. Tarde o temprano aflora la dura realidad. La terrible caída de las ventas minoristas es un ejemplo de ello. Seguro que las grandes superficies comerciales manejan estadísticas mucho más interesantes…

El otro “yacimiento” que tenía que tirar del consumo hay que buscarlo en la renta variable. Desde luego ha sido la más beneficiada por la liquidez proporcionada por la flexibilización cuantitativa:







La subida de las bolsas corre en paralelo a las inyecciones de liquidez por parte de la Reserva Federal

*Todo el mundo está invertido en la renta variable estadounidense. Incluso los ahorristas. Los bancos vuelcan automáticamente parte de la liquidez que reciben de la FED a través de los POMO; los fondos soberanos de varios países compran lo que quieren con la ayuda de las impresoras de sus respectivos Bancos Centrales; las compras apalancadas por parte de inversores minoristas, hedge funds y demás están en máximos; y la inmensa mayoría de las cotizadas están recomprando sus propias acciones para elevar artificialmente su valor*. Parafraseando a Kyle Bass, la bolsa es: “The only game in this town”. Nadie vende, todo el mundo compra. Las malas noticias son buenas porque descuentan un relajamiento a corto o medio plazo de la flexibilización cuantitativa. Bernanke ha destrozado las previsiones basadas en los ciclos económicos y ha llenado los bolsillos del 11% de los norteamericanos que invierten en el mercado bursátil.

Toda esta exhuberancia ha impulsado el consumo… Aunque no como debería. Las empresas no están aprovechando la entrada de capitales para emprender proyectos que ayuden a la economía real. Prefieren invertir gran parte de sus beneficios –alimentados por las caídas salariales y los bajos tipos de interés-, *en la recompra de sus acciones para crear un “efecto llamada” que atraiga a más inversores. Ellas son las responsables de las subidas de los índices en los últimos 18 meses. Han inyectado 1 billón de dólares y han contribuído indirectamente a aumentar las desigualdades sociales en el interior de Estados Unidos; donde los ricos son cada vez más ricos y los pobres, más pobres*. A los inversores esto les trae sin cuidado. Es comprensible… Aunque debería preocupar a la FED; ya que la estabilidad del sistema a largo plazo se resiente.

Así pues para recapitular un poco, tenemos que los QE: 1) han agravado las desigualdades sociales; 2) no han recuperado el consumo como debiera; 3) han provocado malas asignaciones de capital; porque la especulación está drenando los capitales que necesita la economía productiva; 4) fomentan el atesoramiento del dinero y la caída final de los precios; 5) apensas han generado empleo; y 6) han contribuído a elevar a máximos históricos el endeudamiento de Estados Unidos. Muy poca cosa, para tantos fuegos artificiales. Houston!: tenemos un problema. Es momento de dar marcha atrás… Iniciamos el tapering!

*¿Fin de la Partida?
*
Tras 5 años de subidas ininterrumpidas, *la renta variable estadounidense da claros signos de agotamiento*. Los indicadores así lo demuestran: ya no quedan osos en el parqué; la relación precio-ganancias está en máximos históricos (en algunos aspectos estadísticos no se ha visto nada semejante desde 1881!); las compras apalancadas dan vértido y la recompra de acciones se enfrenta al muro del ciclo del crédito. Y a todas estas la Reserva Federal inicia el tapering y limita la liquidez que entra en los mercados.

En el siguiente gráfico podéis observar la relación inversa que se establece entre la capitalización bursátil como porcentaje del PIB (línea azul, escala izquierda) y los beneficios esperados por parte de las cotizadas (línea roja, escala derecha):







Extraído de la web de John Hussman

O dicho de otro modo: el S&P500 sólo ofrece un retorno del 2’3% para los próximos 10 años. Esto lo pone en competencia directa con el USB a 10 años; cuya rentabilidad está fluctuando entre el 2’5 y el 3%, pero que subirá más a medida que la FED termine con la flexibilización cuantitativa. Que la renta fija compita con la renta variable es un mal asunto para los inversores… No sólo por el tema de la rentabilidad, sino porque encarece los préstamos apalancados que mucha gente contrata para meterse en bolsa. Por otro lado, la recompra de acciones se está complicando mucho porque éstas están carísimas; ya que cuánto más suben, más sufre la tesorería de las compañías cuando quieren realizar la recompra.

Mientras tanto, Daniel Lacalle nos comentaba hace poco lo que se está viendo en el mercado. Para resumir:

*- La burbuja del crédito ha estallado. Se acabó la era del dinero barato. Puedes pedir prestado todo lo que quieras… Pero el encarecimiento de la deuda compromete las plusvalías que puedas sacar en bolsa. Mucha gente podría perder hasta la camisa y como la renta variable empiece a caer podría desatarse una avalancha de margin calls que retroalimentarán el proceso bajista.
*
- El índice de deuda con problemas de Bank of America Merrill Lynch se ha situado en un spread de 2483 puntos básicos, el más alto desde marzo de 2009.

- 3/4 partes de las nuevas salidas a bolsa cotizan por debajo de su precio de estreno.

- Los fondos de capital riesgo aprovechan la euforia bursátil para reducir su exposición.

Y claro, no es de extrañar que muchos insiders estén vendiendo:







*Y a todas estas, el BCE especula con la posibilidad de meter un QE a la europea… Ja ja. Es que me troncho!! La excusa por supuesto, es que los precios están cayendo en la Eurozona y hay que hacer algo para remediarlo. Sin embargo yo tengo otra teoría… Estados Unidos necesita a un caballero blanco que le compre sus bonos cuando la retirada total del QE provoque alzas intolerables en el yield de su deuda a largo plazo (ya que en caso contrario, tendrían que reactivar la flexibilización cuantitativa). Ya nos ayudaron con el QE2, cuyo propósito fue la recapitalización de la maltrecha banca europea en plena “crisis del euro”. Ahora ha llegado el momento de devolverles el favor. El BCE puede hacerlo porque es el único Banco Central del mundo cuyo balance se ha reducido significativamente en los últimos años. Si lo hace la deuda de EE.UU. tendrá un respiro; pero también lo tendrán su renta variable, porque recibirá una demanda adicional que frenará su más que esperado desplome. Estamos hablando de 1 billón de euros, señores!
*
Rezar para que Draghi y Angela Merkel entren en razón…


----------



## Tono (19 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Creo que la clave esta en que es
> 
> *AUTÓNOMO*
> 
> ...



¿Hipoteca?
uyyyyyyyyy, lo que me has dichooooooo 
a un burbujista como yo, además
Jamás he comprado nada que no haya podido pagar al contado. Tono's rule.

Y ya he dicho donde está el secreto de que me devuelvan. En que me han retenido el 46% de mis ingresos netos anuales y en una buena gestión de la fiscalidad de las acciones. 

EL 46% de mis ingresos netos anuales

Ponzi, no he desgravado por nada este año, salvo por un hijo menor. Y si piensas que los autónomos nadamos en la 'ambulancia', te explico.

Yo estoy como autónomo trabajando para una empresa en exclusividad. No tengo por donde escapar ni un euro en negro.

De mi factura de servicios, hacienda me retiene el 21% del total. 
De lo que me queda, tengo que sacar para la seguridad social, gastos del trabajo y vivir. Y que no se me retrasen en el pago de la factura, cosa que pasa a menudo, porque me obliga además a adelantar el 21% de IVA, con lo que me ya hablamos de un 42% de impuestos antes de ver un duro del sueldo.

Ser autónomo en España es lo peor de lo peor.
Y ser honrado una gilipollez.


----------



## ponzi (19 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿Hipoteca?
> uyyyyyyyyy, lo que me has dichooooooo
> a un burbujista como yo, además
> Jamás he comprado nada que no haya podido pagar al contado. Tono's rule.
> ...



Totalmente de acuerdo,en este pais los retrasos con las facturas machacan a cualquiera sobre todo por parte de la administracion.Depende que tipo de autonomo seas y de la jeta que le eches, yo conozco a uno que mete hasta lo que no gasta en el bar asi como parte de la ropa que compra. De todas formas tu caso es especial, no puedes escaparte porque estas pillado


"Yo estoy como autónomo trabajando para una empresa en exclusividad. No tengo por donde escapar ni un euro en negro"


----------



## ane agurain (19 Abr 2014)

17 empresas con las acciones suspendidas en la bolsa

Acciones suspendidas... ¿Qué hago? - elEconomista.es


----------



## egarenc (19 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿Hipoteca?
> uyyyyyyyyy, lo que me has dichooooooo
> a un burbujista como yo, además
> Jamás he comprado nada que no haya podido pagar al contado. Tono's rule.
> ...



Ok, entiendo...es como si yo le digo a la empresa en la que trabajo que en vez de retenerme lo que me corresponde, me retuviese eso + x. Al final en la declaración me lo devolverían. 
Por cierto, estoy aprendiendo un montón haciendo este año la renta, tengo un montón de variables que he tenido que ir cuadrando, me devuelven unos cuantos cientos....creo que hasta el 26-abril no se puede presentar.

Por cierto de compras en La Maquinista de bcn. Y conectado a la red de Gowex en una de sus tiendas

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## boquiman (19 Abr 2014)

Me aburría y veo ésto jugando con el metatrader...

Divergencia de cojones en RSI y posible formación de patrón armónico en Ibex semanal... 

Por encima de 11.000-11.150 se anula la figura... 

objetivo: 4.000 - 4600 aproximadamente...

¿Podría ser?... parece excesivo ¿no?





[/URL][/IMG]

---------- Post added 19-abr-2014 at 13:50 ----------

Que cachondeo con el Metatrader... Pues no me manda los índices a tomar por culo jajajaja.... me voy a cambiar a prorealtime que es más serio...

Divergencia en Sp500 mensual y patrón armónico bajista... ienso:






[/URL][/IMG]

*"Cualquier parecido con la realidad es pura coincidencia"*


----------



## ane agurain (19 Abr 2014)

---------- Post added 19-abr-2014 at 05:59 ----------

en caso de que pierda la directriz alcista y rompa el triángulo justo ahora, en los 2/3, podemos ir a buscar otro apoyo para push en la "delgada línea roja". 
Y como ves, hay un soporte donde rebotan los índices... claro que en un par de ocasiones la tiran un poco más: 2008 y 2012

Anda! si las 2 confluyen en 1-2 meses 





El PRT te va a dar lo mismo. Ejemplo en el DAX:


Spoiler









*
METO ZOOM:*

En la primera caída, la de precios a saco se produjo a partir de la tercera semana del pico macd+precio







en la segunda corrección, la caída de precios



















Estaba mirando la bolsa para el martes, y curiosamente, hay muchos valores que me marcan un mínimo más abajo que el del jueves. 
Eso o marcan una vela sin mecha por debajo, plana: abren en mínimos y se van para arriba todo el rato y no vuelven abajo. No hay otra explicación.
:S


----------



## Tono (19 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Ok, entiendo...es como si yo le digo a la empresa en la que trabajo que en vez de retenerme lo que me corresponde, me retuviese eso + x. Al final en la declaración me lo devolverían.
> Por cierto, estoy aprendiendo un montón haciendo este año la renta, tengo un montón de variables que he tenido que ir cuadrando, me devuelven unos cuantos cientos....creo que hasta el 26-abril no se puede presentar.
> 
> Por cierto de compras en La Maquinista de bcn. Y conectado a la red de Gowex en una de sus tiendas



En mi caso no es que se lo diga a la empresa, es que por ley es así. Tanto da lo que gane un autónomo profesional, 100€ o un millón, el 21% se retiene y luego te adaptas con lo que queda.

Se aprende y sobre todo, ves el global todo junto... y como hay que hacer encaje de bolillos todo el año para salir adelante.

Ponzi, me parece que se exagera mucho en cuanto a los gastos que los autónomos meten por el morro. Entre otras cosas porque como te pases de un 30% de gastos sobre los ingresos tienes inspección garantizada y de ahí no sales vivo.
Hasta ese 30% pues se va metiendo lo que se puede.:fiufiu:

----------------------------

No sé si habrá crash en las bolsas o no. Por culpa de que las empresas no generen beneficios no será:

*PepsiCo* tuvo una ganancia neta de 1.220 millones de dólares en el trimestre, un 13% más que hace un años. Mantuvo los ingresos en 12.620 millones
*Google* registra un beneficio de 3.450 millones de dólares en el trimestre, un 3% más que hace un año. Elevó los ingresos un 20%, a 15.400 millones
*IBM* reduce un 21% el beneficio trimestral, a 2.400 millones de dólares. Tuvo ingresos de 22.500 millones, un 4% menos que hace un año
*General Electric* despide el trimestre con una caída del 18% en el beneficio, a 3.300 millones de dólares. Redujo los ingresos a 34.200 millones
Morgan Stanley mejora un 65% el beneficio, a 1.460 millones de dólares. Tuvo ingresos por valor de 8.930 millones
*Bank of America* cierra el trimestre con pérdidas de 276 millones de dólares, frente a ganar 1.483 millones hace un año. Redujo los ingresos a 22.767 millones
*Goldman Sachs* recorta el beneficio trimestral a 1.950 millones de dólares, un 11% menos. Redujo los ingresos un 8%, a 9.330 millones


----------



## Ladrillófilo (19 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> No esta el konko en la web de proreal?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sí está pero es la v.09 y al ser posible ya que estoy busco la v.10

En cuanto a lo del QE Europeo como dice Bertok se lo leerías a Claudio Vargas. Yo no creo que la cosa vaya de favores, la verdad que ni p.idea
En cuanto a los bonos comprados a finales de 2013 que eran más de 100 millardos de US$ aparentemente comprados por los belgas he encontrado un analista que dice saber quien son y por qué (tendencia alcista en los bonos USA):

Forum Monétaire de Genève Â» Blog Archive Â» Les principales économies mondiales tombent en déflation !

On notera que la BCE, la *BRI*, aussi vraisemblablement la *BNS*, et plusieurs grandes entreprises européennes, *achètent depuis la fin de l’année 2013 massivement les obligations d’Etat US en dollars US, via Euroclear (dont le siège social est en Belgique ce qui explique la raison pour laquelle dans les statistiques US ce petit pays apparait comme le premier souscripteur desdites obligations)*, ce qui a pour effet de limiter la hausse de l’euro, de soutenir le dollar US et de faire monter les cours des obligations d’Etat US.


----------



## ane agurain (19 Abr 2014)

Aquí una vez un pez gordo de Diputación.Hacienda (aquí la tenemos propia), me dijo que ni se mira siquiera cuando los gastos representan un 20%. Y que los 2 primeros años de inicio de actividad, según el IAE, hasta el 35%.

Que ni se plantean inspección.






Sobre el hilo:
Creo que voy *a imprimirme ese dibujo, y cada vez que me entren ansias de comprar, echarle un ojo*. Las deivergencias están ahí, con lo que la probabilidad de corrección es muy muy muy alta. Salvo que BCE meta impresora ahora mismo, que no lo veo 

Mirando lo que ponía @boquiman:





me he dejado una alcista en julio de 2011, pero puede verla



y las bandas incluso nos mandan niveles de entrada 



y si ampliamos el macd ahora mismo  con pullback y todo


----------



## Hannibal (19 Abr 2014)

Up y pongo esto, que no se si ya ha pegado alguien: www.elmundo.es/economia/2014/04/19/535299e4ca474143388b4579.html

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (19 Abr 2014)

Valores que suben y bajan más que el Ibex - elEconomista.es


----------



## Gratidianus (20 Abr 2014)

Up.


----------



## mpbk (20 Abr 2014)

ahora que no estoy por aqui regalando dinero, haced caso a este y quizás os vaya bien Los 5 del IBEX... - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA


----------



## boquiman (20 Abr 2014)

Pullback a la "bajista" y pruebo a "comprar"... 

Deseadme suerte...


----------



## Algas (20 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> ahora que no estoy por aqui regalando dinero, haced caso a este y quizás os vaya bien Los 5 del IBEX... - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA




Yo no tengo tan claro que al SAN le quede ahora mismo tanto recorrido... pero será interesante verlo ienso:

El que más me gusta de los que comenta es REP, aunque no entiendo bien eso del fallo en el 61.8% del fibo:


----------



## boquiman (20 Abr 2014)

Algas dijo:


> Yo no tengo tan claro que al SAN le quede ahora mismo tanto recorrido... pero será interesante verlo ienso:
> 
> El que más me gusta de los que comenta es REP, aunque no entiendo bien eso del fallo en el 61.8% del fibo:



Por lo que yo entiendo, el autor del post considera que si REP rompe el 61.8% de fibonacci de la tendencia bajista(24-11 euros), la anularía y el objetivo mínimo de subida sería una vuelta al origen del movimiento bajista en 24 Euros.


----------



## mpbk (20 Abr 2014)

Algas dijo:


> Yo no tengo tan claro que al SAN le quede ahora mismo tanto recorrido... pero será interesante verlo ienso:
> 
> El que más me gusta de los que comenta es REP, aunque no entiendo bien eso del fallo en el 61.8% del fibo:



bueno, yo aún estoy dentro de san...cuando ibex llegue a 11200-11400 me plantearé venta. a ver si llega a 7.4-8...


----------



## paulistano (20 Abr 2014)

Five stars copón!!!!


8:


----------



## boquiman (20 Abr 2014)

Que no decaiga!!!! Disfrutemos este finde largo...

Grandes letras desde Hortaleza!!!!

[YOUTUBE]1NJodmLTDG8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Montegrifo (20 Abr 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Pullback a la "bajista" y pruebo a "comprar"...
> 
> Deseadme suerte...



Que la fuerza le acompañe


----------



## boquiman (20 Abr 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Que la fuerza le acompañe



Gracias Montegrifo,... espero que popeya y tito drogas no me dejen el ojete demasiado colorao....


----------



## Montegrifo (20 Abr 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Gracias Montegrifo,... espero que popeya y tito drogas no me dejen el ojete demasiado colorao....



La verdad es que ese par saben que tienen todos los focos sobre ellos y son capaces de tirar para cualquier sitio. Yo no me veo preparado para afrontar ahora mismo ninguna postura con decisión así que me quedo con mi pequeña parte a largo abierta y el resto lo mantengo en liquidez a ver si se me aparece alguna señal o algo


----------



## paulistano (20 Abr 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Que no decaiga!!!! Disfrutemos este finde largo...
> 
> Grandes letras desde Hortaleza!!!!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]1NJodmLTDG8[/YOUTUBE]



Grandes. 

Estuve en su último concierto en Madrid. 

Curioso que es un grupo sin relevo generacional.... Estábamos todos cascaos allí.. Lol

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (20 Abr 2014)

Descubra qué rutas tomarán las tecnológicas que salen de compras - elEconomista.es


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (20 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Descubra qué rutas tomarán las tecnológicas que salen de compras - elEconomista.es



Hmmm el economista recomendado valores, que sera lo siguiente compra bankia que me lo quitan de las manos, yo cuando veo el anuncio de iberdrola por la tele me entran escalofríos...


----------



## ane agurain (20 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Hmmm el economista recomendado valores, que sera lo siguiente compra vanqia que me lo quitan de las manos, yo cuando veo el anuncio de iberdrola por la tele me entran escalofríos...



yo voy a meter orden para vanqia a 1,34x para martes-viernes ::
y salirme a los 2 días como mucho. a ver si sale la predicción

---------- Post added 20-abr-2014 at 12:45 ----------

valor a evitar, en mi opinión, y según indicadores, para medio-largo plazo (unos meses):

BKT


----------



## @@strom (20 Abr 2014)

Bestinver está vendiendo royal imtech.


----------



## creative (20 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> yo voy a meter orden para vanqia a 1,34x para martes-viernes ::
> y salirme a los 2 días como mucho. a ver si sale la predicción
> 
> ---------- Post added 20-abr-2014 at 12:45 ----------
> ...



Opino en parte igual que tu, lastima que este dentro de DIA y MDF...

A BANKIA lo veo mas cerca al 1,20, ya ha vendido casi todas las joyas de la corona que tenia y desconozco como van a intentar sacar los mismo beneficios que el el 2013 y las sentencias judiciales en su contra esta a la orden del dia.

PD PER 20 nos encontramos...


----------



## ane agurain (20 Abr 2014)




----------



## desastre total (20 Abr 2014)

Mi pequeña aportación, espero que os guste.

NOTICIAS VALORES IBEX, CONTINUO Y MAB


----------



## ane agurain (20 Abr 2014)

para los que lleváis CAF-almston-bombardier etc

New train that can traverse different tracks starts trials in Kumamoto - AJW by The Asahi Shimbun



y para que vean que no soy agorero, una posibilidad para esta semana, una vez que ha cerrado el gap de 0,69 impensable hace unos meses ::







pero con cuidado, que el RSI debe romper ese triángulo, y ojo con el HCH 
del precio. y que el martes igual lo tiran, como ha todo :d

*E igual hace una triple divergencia más abajo en precio.*









.................................................


y otro que puede ser muy interesante (más me vale). Además elecciones europedas, papeletas etc 







remarco la divergencia alcista anterior. si cumple esta y rompe directriz, primer objetivo 2,50


----------



## vermer (21 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Creo que la clave esta en que es
> 
> *AUTÓNOMO*
> 
> ...




Que no se sientan mal los foreros de las CCAA no mencionadas, que en todas ellas hay guano pa llenar la galaxia.

IRPF: me pasa como a ti: cuatro cifras a pagar a estos HDLGP y la primera sé que no es ni un 1, ni un 2, ni un 3, me mareo... No quisiera agotar el diccionario de tacos para referirme al último grandísimo HDLGP que nos subió los impuestos (siguiendo la tradición de los anteriores HDLGP). Si fuese a parar a gestores honrados y eficientes, no tendría nada que objetar (ya fuesen sus políticas de corte socialdemócrata o liberal), pero es que van a manos de chorizos de tomo y lomo.

Necesitaba desahogarme. Ale, os sigo leyendo.


----------



## LÁNGARO (21 Abr 2014)

el Ibex35 permanecerá hoy cerrado... supongo que el MAB tambien???.


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Abr 2014)

Buenos días. Paso a felicitar a todos los seres que habitan este espacio: llevamos, con éste, cuatro días sin perder un merkel. Enhorabuena.


----------



## Crash (21 Abr 2014)

Testosterone Pit - Home - Biggest Credit Bubble in History Flashes Warning: â€˜SeekÂ*Coverâ€™
Chief Economist Of Central Banks' Central Bank: "It's Extremely Dangerous... I See Speculative Bubbles Like In 2007" | Zero Hedge
Testosterone Pit - Home - â€œItâ€™s not a bubble,â€� Retail Investors Are Told As The Smart Money BailsÂ*Out
Testosterone Pit - Home - What Happens When â€˜All Assets Have Become TooÂ*Expensive?â€™
If The Smart Money Is Selling, Who's Buying? | Zero Hedge


----------



## ane agurain (21 Abr 2014)

BofAML advierte: la complacencia del VIX sugiere m?s ca?das


----------



## Ajetreo (21 Abr 2014)

Up

Buenos días, pasaba a saludar y a subirr el hilo. 
Easter debe ser el periodo mas largo sin bolsa. Curioso que todos celebren el lunes como festivo



Edito. Los yankis curran. No me entero de nada. ::


----------



## ane agurain (21 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Up
> 
> Buenos días, pasaba a saludar y a subirr el hilo.
> Easter debe ser el periodo mas largo sin bolsa. Curioso que *todos *celebren el lunes como festivo



::::::::












mañana va a ser un día importante  o subimos desde la apertura sin parar, o nos vamos más abajo que el miércoles


----------



## jopitxujo (21 Abr 2014)

Las Plug vuelven a peponear.
Subiendo un 10%.


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Abr 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Las Plug vuelven a peponear.
> Subiendo un 10%.



Yo ahora tengo las hermanas tontas: FCEL, que peponean la mitad.


----------



## James Bond (21 Abr 2014)

AMD subiendo un 11%...


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Abr 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Las Plug vuelven a peponear.
> Subiendo un 10%.



¿Qué ha pasado con Plug?
Ha caído a plomo hasta 7,30 y parece que vuelve a recuperar.


----------



## Krim (21 Abr 2014)

Felicitaciones a los AMDeros...fijo que sigue subiendo pero subirse ahora da miedin

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jopitxujo (21 Abr 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Qué ha pasado con Plug?
> Ha caído a plomo hasta 7,30 y parece que vuelve a recuperar.



No sé pero le están metiendo un meneo...:8:

De 8,30 la han bajado hasta los 7,30 en un par de minutos (o menos). Dan ganas de entrar poniendo como stop ese mínimo pero con esa volatilidad...


----------



## Tio Masclet (21 Abr 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> No sé pero le están metiendo un meneo...:8:
> 
> De 8,30 la han bajado hasta los 7,30 en un par de minutos (o menos). Dan ganas de entrar poniendo como stop ese mínimo pero con esa volatilidad...



Como para haberle entrado.


----------



## Robopoli (21 Abr 2014)

Hoy el Nasdaq el muy cabrón está peligroso.
Tenemos una semana por delante fina de resultados que van a asegurar diversión.


----------



## sr.anus (21 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hoy el Nasdaq el muy cabrón está peligroso.
> Tenemos una semana por delante fina de resultados que van a asegurar diversión.



yo por puro aburrimiento abri cortos en 3545, ya esta protegida la entrada, a ver donde me deja


----------



## ane agurain (21 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> yo por puro aburrimiento abri cortos en 3545, ya esta protegida la entrada, a ver donde me deja



pues yo sigo diciendo que esta ó la de mañana no van a ser anodinas ::



algún valiente que me apoyé con la ence? llevo unas pocas en pérdida, piramido o no?


----------



## sr.anus (21 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pues yo sigo diciendo que esta ó la de mañana no van a ser anodinas ::
> 
> 
> 
> algún valiente que me apoyé con la ence? llevo unas pocas en pérdida, piramido o no?



si no me echan hoy de mis cortejos los aguantare para mañana, a ver si es apocaliptico. Hay hambre de guano


p.d mi sistemaca gacela me comenta que podriamos tocar los minimos de la semana pasada, si el jato se pone largo, o dicho de otra manera si perdemos los 3520 en el nasdaq


----------



## ane agurain (21 Abr 2014)

tenemos una minidivergencia alcista en algunos indicadores, (no en el macd), por lo que podemos subir esta semana poco a poco hasta el mierc-jueves (marcar máximos más altos) eso me dice mi gacelometro.


por lo que si se confirmase esto de las 2 opciones que manejaba en ibex:

mínimos más abajo que los del jueves para muchos valores para cierre de mañana
o mínimos de *vela sin mecha,* y subiendo toda la sesión sin volver a caer, es decir, apertura y no perder ese precio.

sería la segunda


----------



## Chila (21 Abr 2014)

Hola a todos, ya de vuelta de vacaciones.
A ver mañana como abren AIG y MTS.
Probablemente ya tendria que haber vendido pero bueno...
Suerte a los valientes del nasdaq!!!


----------



## Ladrillófilo (21 Abr 2014)

A Summary Of What Hedge Funds Are Buying And Selling | Zero Hedge

Siempre está bien tener info de lo que hacen los hedge funds, y seguir los flujos importantes de dinero


----------



## ane agurain (21 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Hola a todos, ya de vuelta de vacaciones.
> A ver mañana como abren AIG y MTS.
> Probablemente ya tendria que haber vendido pero bueno...
> Suerte a los valientes del nasdaq!!!



te refieres a IAG no?



A poca subita de mañana que haga se pone en resistencia.








Yo me salí con mi 6-7%.


También hay que tener en cuenta que está haciendo un HCH majo, y que el jueves cerró en la clavicular. Básicamente por eso me salí, objetivo cumplido y que el último duro...

Vigia y Koncorde dando entrada y las manos muy cerca de entrar.


----------



## Chila (21 Abr 2014)

Si, IAG...ya imaginaba que te habias salido ane.


----------



## jaialro (21 Abr 2014)

Imposible operar. El sp no se mueve nada.


----------



## ane agurain (21 Abr 2014)

parece que se mueve un poco más.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (21 Abr 2014)

Peliculón!!!


----------



## ane agurain (21 Abr 2014)

comprad chocolata malditos

regalad chocolate!

esas natras arriba

¿Puede el mundo quedarse sin chocolate? - eleconomistaamerica.com


----------



## McFly (21 Abr 2014)

Un mundo sin chocolate.....y fumar solo tabaco?


----------



## IRobot (22 Abr 2014)

Muy buenas señor@s. Espero que hayan disfrutado de las vacaciones aquellos que las hayan tenido. 

Les dejo con el update de las posiciones cortas:

Los bajistas huyen de Caixabank, regresan a Santander y se estrenan en eDreams


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

joder, que suerte tuve con meliá.
bme un 4%


----------



## amago45 (22 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Peliculón!!!



Parece que Kevin Smith ha dejado de hacer peliculas como Clerks o Mall Rats ... :8::8::8:

Imprescindibles

---------- Post added 22-abr-2014 at 07:14 ----------

Un poco de pinta y colorea

CAIXABANK está en un lateral entre 4,2 y 4,8 desde finales de enero, parece estar tirando hacia arriba y podría intentar romper el lateral por arriba, lo que llevaría el precio a 5,4.
MACD pasando a positivo y RSI en 52, tiene espacio por arriba para ir tirando
Vigilar la superación de los 4.8 con volumen







Por cierto presenta resultados el jueves y podría dar dividendo de 0.05 a finales de mayo
Prudencia con la banca


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

Zeltia: Taiho Pharma obtiene rdos positivos Yondelis y prevé comercializar Japón
Atresmedia dice adiós a Nitro, Xplora y La Sexta 3.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (22 Abr 2014)

Buena lectura (tochaco)

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-04-21/riders-storm-fictional-letter-explaining-what-going-russia

The near-dissolution of the EU a couple of years ago was the result of an economic crisis, and so the question of whether or not it is possible to bring another such crisis about naturally arises. It’s my belief, as I’ve already explained, that an eventual renewal of the crisis is not only possible, but inevitable. Given that inevitability, the only choice available to us is that of whether or not to take control of the event, and use it.

The strange thing, really, is the apparent conviction, on the part of many European and American elected officials, that another financial crisis can actually be avoided, forever. Apparently they think that they can indefinitely postpone the next recession. From the outside, however, it has become quite obvious that the “developed” economies are locked in a cycle of artificial booms and genuine busts.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

Las farmas para arriba aparte del rumor de una fusión entre 2 gordas europedas


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Abr 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

llego el vencimiento chavales , espero que se inicie el recorte ya mismo , estaba estudiando este mercado raruno y al final pude ver la luz , estamos en una figura lateral que pronto romperá a la baja , de momento no cerraremos el gap 9450 ni tampoco superaremos los 11k redondos ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

El DAX ha cerrado el GAP anterior dejando uno de apertura


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Las farmas para arriba aparte del rumor de una fusión entre 2 gordas europedas



A ver si salvo el culo con las Zeltias...porque madremiadelamorhermoso el año que me están dando...::

Buenos dias.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

El beneficio de la banca caerá un 32% distorsionado por el 'efecto BBVA' - elEconomista.es

Industria cifra en 200 millones el coste de resintonizar 8 millones de hogares - elEconomista.es

Vamos soltando 30 pavos


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Abr 2014)

De momento mis zeltias un +8%...tadavía vamos mal, aunque menos.



> Zeltia logra un nuevo resultado positivo del Yondelis en Japón
> 
> Zeltia logra un nuevo resultado positivo del Yondelis en Japón,Inversión - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansión.com



Que cabrones, como lo mueven los hdlp. Te lo tiran un 20% en 2 semanas y ahora esto. Que manipulado que está esto....


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

así que hoy toca vencimientos?

o sea, que toca meneo gordo?


----------



## LOLO08 (22 Abr 2014)

Recien llegado de las vacaciones ))

Entrada en biosearch.


----------



## Topongo (22 Abr 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> De momento mis zeltias un +8%...tadavía vamos mal, aunque menos.
> 
> 
> 
> Que cabrones, como lo mueven los hdlp. Te lo tiran un 20% en 2 semanas y ahora esto. Que manipulado que está esto....



Y que lo digas 
Menuda mala ostia
Aprovecho para saludar despues de 10 dias desconctado de esto... que por cierto viene de puta madre.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

mmm el dax está dejando una vela muy fea tras cerrar gap a toda prisa...
15-30min
a ver si da tiempo a cambiarla


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Y que lo digas
> Menuda mala ostia
> Aprovecho para saludar despues de 10 dias desconctado de esto... que por cierto viene de puta madre.



Bueno..por lo menos esta vez no he vendido...de momento. A muete con ellas.


----------



## Topongo (22 Abr 2014)

Jesucristo Burbuja dijo:


> Bueno..por lo menos esta vez no he vendido...de momento. A muete con ellas.



Afortunado que no te reventaron el stop... menudo añito que llevo...


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Recien llegado de las vacaciones ))
> 
> Entrada en biosearch.



Me lo pensé cuando cerraba el gap, de hecho quité la orden que tenía justo ahí. Por miedo.
El miedo es libre.

Yo voy a esperar a ver si hace triple divergencia de esa en 0,66 o por ahí. Si entra bien, si no, pues nada. El riesgo de una corrección está ahí y si entro, que sea abajo por si acaso.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (22 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Afortunado que no te reventaron el stop... menudo añito que llevo...



No, si el stop me lo reventaron, y varias veces (2.75, 2.60, 2.50...), pero que no vendí, cojones, y a demás, estaba de vacaciones. ::

El último stop era 2.40, de ahi no paso, lo juro...::


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Abr 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Recien llegado de las vacaciones ))
> 
> Entrada en biosearch.



mantienes las Urbas????


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

esas farmas, todo viene por el calentón de:
Pfizer y AstraZeneca refuerzan en Wall Street los rumores de fusi?n,Inversi?n - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansi?n.com


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Abr 2014)

En Zeltia hay que meter poco dinerito y dejarla tranquila, ni mirarla. EStoy en ella aunque no me gusta que vaya saltando a golpe de noticias y rumores, sería mejor que subiera poco a poco y en silencio.

<a href="http://imgur.com/HpPInT4"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/HpPInT4.png" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

alguno ve para hoy los 10.160 en ralph35?


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Abr 2014)

Por cierto, revisando las operaciones del año pasado de cara a la declaración de la renta he comprobado que fue un año bueno, los beneficios casi llegan hasta las 5 cifras. No me lo esperaba. Ahora es cuando vienen bien las pérdidas de años anteriores, a compensar.
Por lo menos me consuela un poco de las hostias de las últimas semanas.:


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

Grifols ha cerrado el gap, veamos a ver si llega a 37.80


----------



## ... (22 Abr 2014)

Dentro de Carbures, objetivo 37,XX


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

si superamos el 10.390 el siguiente objetivo serían 10470 aprox

aunque mantengo mi teoria gacela de que hoy cerramos en mínimos


----------



## mpbk (22 Abr 2014)

se acabó el guano.

ala a leer mi firma y actuar en consecuencia...este foro ya no es lo mismo con la bolsa alcista


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Abr 2014)

Dentro de Sabadell a 2,309 para medio-largo plazo.


----------



## Robopoli (22 Abr 2014)

Ane,
¿Cómo ves BLK por técnico? La posición sería a varios meses vista.
Zenkiu!!


----------



## Topongo (22 Abr 2014)

Bienvenidos seais todos al Sabadell


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ane,
> ¿Cómo ves BLK por técnico? La posición sería a varios meses vista.
> Zenkiu!!









la teoria A: dice que ha tocado techo por la proyección 2009-2010-mediados 2010

la teoria B: dice que tocó techo, corrigió, y ahora lo supera y se apoya en el anterior. mientras no pierda los 290 estar dentro fijo, luego no sé


----------



## mpbk (22 Abr 2014)

me van a meter una ostia los hijoputas de hacienda...este año también usarán este método asqueroso?

me abro sociedad en 3..2.1..

acabar el año o el siguiente con el dax a 10800 puede ser la bomba.


----------



## Durmiente (22 Abr 2014)

Esto se pone a subir un poco y os volvéis todos locos...

¡Tranquilos, que todavía queda mucho partido....!


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Abr 2014)

Tubacex ahora mismo en 3,45 rompiendo hacia arriba, espero que aguante en el cierre y no sea un fake.

<a href="http://imgur.com/UKdS2pJ"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/UKdS2pJ.png" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>


A mas largo plazo la cosa promete, primero estarían los 3,57 y luego vía libre al norte.

<a href="http://imgur.com/MRIztW3"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/MRIztW3.png" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>

<a href="http://imgur.com/xWuKDlk"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/xWuKDlk.png" title="Hosted by imgur.com"/></a>


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> alguno ve para hoy los 10.160 en ralph35?



el Ibex es muy probable que vaya a hacer el doble suelo en estocástico , en 2 o 3 sesiones lo llevaran a los 9900-10000 aprox 

---------- Post added 22-abr-2014 at 13:39 ----------




mpbk dijo:


> me van a meter una ostia los hijoputas de hacienda...este año también usarán este método asqueroso?
> 
> me abro sociedad en 3..2.1..
> 
> acabar el año o el siguiente con el dax a 10800 puede ser la bomba.



lolailos unidos s.a :rolleye:


----------



## mpbk (22 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el Ibex es muy probable que vaya a hacer el doble suelo en estocástico , en 2 o 3 sesiones lo llevaran a los 9900-10000 aprox
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-abr-2014 at 13:39 ----------
> 
> ...



sobreviviendohacienda e bisnietos slu


----------



## Robopoli (22 Abr 2014)

A ver si esto sirve para que CSIQ de un respinguillo hacia arriba 

Canadian Solar : to Supply 43MW of Solar Modules in Japan | 4-Traders
Me he animado hasta a usar un indicador. La semana santa hace milagros!!!


----------



## muertoviviente (22 Abr 2014)

mpbk quédate por aquí , podras ser testigo de lo que puede hacer una mente prodigiosa


----------



## LOLO08 (22 Abr 2014)

LÁNGARO dijo:


> mantienes las Urbas????



Sip.. Las muy cabro...no acaban de arrancar.

mpbk y Jato!!... épicos pueden ser sus converso-post!!!:Baile:, Duelo de titanesssss.

Lo de Lolailos unidos s.a!!! me ha llegado a la ialma!!:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Robopoli (22 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mpbk quédate por aquí , podras ser testigo de lo que puede hacer una mente prodigiosa



Esto me recuerda a cuando se alinearon los planetas con la conjunción Obama & Zapatero.
El planeta y Ejpaña tardarán eones en olvidarlo


----------



## Xiux (22 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el Ibex es muy probable que vaya a hacer el doble suelo en estocástico , en 2 o 3 sesiones lo llevaran a los 9900-10000 aprox
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-abr-2014 at 13:39 ----------
> 
> ...



Noooo, dejalo que se vaya a 10700


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

jato, ponte corto, porfa


a qué hora son los vencimientos?
alguna otra noticia que pueda hacernos caer un 1%? porque tal como está la cosa...


alguien más lleva Grifols? qué opináis? 37,80 y fuera (max 38.2 igual mañana) o quedarse más arriba?


----------



## mpbk (22 Abr 2014)

el ibex si sube más de 40 pips a niveles actuales se va a máx y a 11200


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Abr 2014)

Para los matilderos, hoy está entrando mucho volumen. Creo que antes del dividendo de mayo estará por encima de 12.

---------- Post added 22-abr-2014 at 14:15 ----------




LOLO08 dijo:


> Sip.. Las muy cabro...no acaban de arrancar.
> 
> mpbk y Jato!!... épicos pueden ser sus converso-post!!!:Baile:, Duelo de titanesssss.
> 
> Lo de Lolailos unidos s.a!!! me ha llegado a la ialma!!:XX::XX::XX:



Un lujo tener juntos a ambos dos.


----------



## LOLO08 (22 Abr 2014)

Por cierto, esta semana santa comí en un mexicano, en Nerja, y probé los Jalapeños!!
Por Diosss!!! lo que pica eso!! De los 3 que nos pusieron solo fuí capaz de comerme medio.


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Abr 2014)

Vamos a ver si esta es la buena para mis Arcelores. Veremos si es capaz de saltar la resistencia de 12,10.


----------



## paulistano (22 Abr 2014)

Seguimos vivos

Hemos comprado paquete igual al comprado hace unos días...precio medio SAB en 2,25.....venta preventiva antes de 2,40 probablemente.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

a las 4 hay datos de:
libro rojo y viviendas usanas
confianza europeda


----------



## Chila (22 Abr 2014)

Una pregunta de renta, ¿las perdidas de un año se compensan con las ganancias del mismo año por obligacion o se pueden usar para compensar algun año mas adelante?
Carboneros, atentos a los resultados de ACI: ¿algun rumor?


----------



## Tono (22 Abr 2014)

Buenos días, casi tardes.



Chila dijo:


> Una pregunta de renta, ¿las perdidas de un año se compensan con las ganancias del mismo año por obligacion o se pueden usar para compensar algun año mas adelante?
> Carboneros, atentos a los resultados de ACI: ¿algun rumor?



¿te estás adelantando a desgracias futuras? :o

Sí, se compensan en el mismo año. Al meter los datos de las operaciones ya se suman y restan entre ellas. 
Si el saldo fuera negativo y tuvieras pérdidas, aquí es donde tengo dudas, tendrías que ver si te los restan a los rendimientos del trabajo, con lo que ya no se guardarían para años porteriores.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Vamos a ver si esta es la buena para mis Arcelores. Veremos si es capaz de saltar la resistencia de 12,10.



y azkoyen :Aplauso:

y tubos


----------



## Ladrillófilo (22 Abr 2014)

@Ane y los que manejáis indicadores técnicos, ya tengo el koncorde v10, estoy aprendiendo cómo utilizarlo.
He visto que no siempre acierta 100% evidentemente no es el santo grial, pero pinta muy bien.

Qué otros indicadores utilizáis para guiaros?
Ichimoku tiene fama, y el vigía¿? Según parece es la repera


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> @Ane y los que manejáis indicadores técnicos, ya tengo el koncorde v10, estoy aprendiendo cómo utilizarlo.
> He visto que no siempre acierta 100% evidentemente no es el santo grial, pero pinta muy bien.
> 
> Qué otros indicadores utilizáis para guiaros?
> Ichimoku tiene fama, y el vigía¿? Según parece es la repera



yo uso primero para descartar entradas muy arriba y no cagarla:

Belkhayate gravity center (se carga lento) pero me parece el mejor indicador combinado con otro claro. Desde que tengo las bandas estas, no he cagado ninguna entrada (de momento, toco madera)

edito: miento: en grifols, pero porque no las hice caso. y volví a comprar grifols cuando me lo mandaron ellas. ahora de momento +5%

me han ido bien con Melia-IAG-Grifols-Azkoyen-Ntc... los últimos 15 días o semana.


Luego suelo aplicar fibonaccis arriba-abajo-y tiempo. Junto con directrices.
Por ultimo si vigia y koncorde dan señal...pues venga.

ichimoku es muuuucho más lento, para cuando vas a más largo, se suele usar combinado con adx. pero el kumo es muy valido para calcular tendencia futura y resistencias...


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Una pregunta de renta, ¿las perdidas de un año se compensan con las ganancias del mismo año por obligacion o se pueden usar para compensar algun año mas adelante?
> Carboneros, atentos a los resultados de ACI: ¿algun rumor?




Que yo sepa hay que hacer las cuentas con las pérdidas y ganancias de las ventas del mismo año.
En caso de ganancias habrá que pagar pero entiendo que si tienes pérdidas generadas durante los 3 años anteriores (creo que son 3) puedes compensarlo, todo eso sin tener en cuenta que las compra-ventas sean a mas o menos de un año.
En el Pais Vasco creo que las compra-ventas tributan igual sean a mas de un año o menos.


----------



## Chila (22 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días, casi tardes.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿te estás adelantando a desgracias futuras? :o



Nunca se sabe...


----------



## mpbk (22 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> a las 4 hay datos de:
> libro rojo y viviendas usanas
> confianza europeda



petardazo arriba?


----------



## amago45 (22 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> jato, ponte corto, porfa
> 
> 
> a qué hora son los vencimientos?
> ...



Creo que Grifols puede llegar aquí en este arreón ... pintay colorea y tal
MACD dándose la vuelta y RSI con espacio hasta sobre-compra







Yo estoy comprado y entré en los mínimos del RSI. Uso un oscilador sobre el RSI y echaba humo para que comprara, pero al estar tan feo el sector farma, entré con poco

SI tenemos en cuenta que puede haber doble suelo de 5 de febrero y 15 de abril (no es al céntimo), nos iríamos en medio plazo a 48 euros ... ... wishfull thinking 8:8:


----------



## IRobot (22 Abr 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> @Ane y los que manejáis indicadores técnicos, ya tengo el koncorde v10, estoy aprendiendo cómo utilizarlo.
> He visto que no siempre acierta 100% evidentemente no es el santo grial, pero pinta muy bien.
> 
> Qué otros indicadores utilizáis para guiaros?
> Ichimoku tiene fama, y el vigía¿? Según parece es la repera





ane agurain dijo:


> yo uso primero para descartar entradas muy arriba y no cagarla:
> 
> Belkhayate gravity center (se carga lento) pero me parece el mejor indicador combinado con otro claro. Desde que tengo las bandas estas, no he cagado ninguna entrada (de momento, toco madera)
> 
> ...



Como alternativa a vigía tendrías el muertovivientillo, más conocido como gatillo. También tienes el Titan y las dobles bandas de Bollinger. También las medias móviles media de 200 simple, las medias exponenciales de 4, 18 y 40 y el Trix. Es más o menos con lo que yo juego pero no soy ni de lejos el que te puede dar los mejores consejor por aquí. Recuerda que todas aciertan y fallan, no son ni mucho menos la panacea o todo el mundo sería ya rico a estas alturas de la película


----------



## LÁNGARO (22 Abr 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Por cierto, esta semana santa comí en un mexicano, en Nerja, y probé los Jalapeños!!
> Por Diosss!!! lo que pica eso!! De los 3 que nos pusieron solo fuí capaz de comerme medio.



cuando vengas a madrid te llevaré a un Koreano para que sepas lo que es picar, lo bueno es que es un picor que dura un momento y no te jode el resto de la comida


----------



## Topongo (22 Abr 2014)

Voy a meter la patita en MTS...

---------- Post added 22-abr-2014 at 15:48 ----------

Joder que mierda pongo puta orden limitada y se me compran 10 putos titulos, aver que cojones hago ahora


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Como alternativa a vigía tendrías el muertovivientillo, más conocido como gatillo. También tienes el Titan y las dobles bandas de Bollinger. También las medias móviles media de 200 simple, las medias exponenciales de 4, 18 y 40 y el Trix. Es más o menos con lo que yo juego pero no soy ni de lejos el que te puede dar los mejores consejor por aquí. Recuerda que todas aciertan y fallan, no son ni mucho menos la panacea o todo el mundo sería ya rico a estas alturas de la película



yo uso en una pantalla las 3 bandas con 3 precios,

titan y las dobles de blai5
y las de Belkhayate 
si hay dudas con una, te apoyas en las otras


por supuestísimo, suempre apoyandose en OTROs indicadores


----------



## Topongo (22 Abr 2014)

Joder que mierda pongo puta orden limitada y se me compran 10 putos titulos, aver que cojones hago ahora


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Voy a meter la patita en MTS...
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-abr-2014 at 15:48 ----------
> 
> Joder que mierda pongo puta orden limitada y se me compran 10 putos titulos, aver que cojones hago ahora



Sea usted bienvenido.


----------



## Topongo (22 Abr 2014)

Esperemos que en lo quede de sesión baje hasta 82


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Esperemos que en lo quede de sesión baje hasta 82



no tengas prisa, que luego lo bajan a eso y más ::

(no digo que lo hagan, digo que suele ocurrir cuando se desea)


----------



## Topongo (22 Abr 2014)

Ya tengo 30 putas acciones, sabeis como cobra ING con las ordenes limitadas, si una vez por toda la orden si es al mismo precio o cada vez porque sino me van a follar...


----------



## Xiux (22 Abr 2014)

Por cierto Tono, por ahora la entrada en IBE va verdecita, hoy +1% y a ver como cierra

FCC disparada, esta me despista, arrancará hoy ? o será empapelada ¿?

Las cabronas E.ON la mitad exacta que su compañera RWE


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ya tengo 30 putas acciones, sabeis como cobra ING con las ordenes limitadas, si una vez por toda la orden si es al mismo precio o cada vez porque sino me van a follar...



al final del dia te cobran por 1 sola orden
tranquilo



http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/dail...again--zillow-s-stan-humphries-122948058.html




sigue el calentón:
Novartis and GSK trade assets as pharma industry reshapes | Reuters


y más:
Valeant, Ackman offer to buy Botox maker Allergan for $47 billion | Reuters



y viviendas:
Breaking News: Existing home sales fall 0.2 percent in March vs 0.4 percent in February


----------



## inversobres (22 Abr 2014)

Coño y tef arrimandose a los 12 euros. 

Vamos a dar un paseo. Vemos los maximos diarios.


----------



## Topongo (22 Abr 2014)

Ya veo que al final voy a tener que entrar a mercado por el resto de la orden... me cago en la leche merche, doy hasta las 17:15...


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ya veo que al final voy a tener que entrar a mercado por el resto de la orden... me cago en la leche merche, doy hasta las 17:15...



si las ordenes son de diferente precio, te cobran 2, ojo


----------



## Topongo (22 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> si las ordenes son de diferente precio, te cobran 2, ojo



Si o si pasa a mañana pero a ver que cojones hago con 30 acciones de acerlor ahí tiradas, me tendré que aguantar y entrar para pillar el resro del paquete, pagando doble claro...

---------- Post added 22-abr-2014 at 16:12 ----------

Al final he entrado ya, que luego tengo reunión y fijo que se me pasa...


----------



## inversobres (22 Abr 2014)

Sube el precio de la vivienda en usa un 9%. Vamos a festejarlo, la cosa va parriba. 

Testeando maximos anuales esta semana (ibex).


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si o si pasa a mañana pero a ver que cojones hago con 30 acciones de acerlor ahí tiradas, me tendré que aguantar y entrar para pillar el resro del paquete, pagando doble claro...
> 
> ---------- Post added 22-abr-2014 at 16:12 ----------
> 
> Al final he entrado ya, que luego tengo reunión y fijo que se me pasa...



arcelor esta bajista en todos los indicadores y ademas no rompe el 12

qué os hace entrar?

en mi cutressitema, me dice que esta semana no supera los max de la anterior, y que la que viene marca minimos mas bajos que los de esta



ojo. DAX frente al segundo gap, sería subir otro 0,7% para cerrarlo. Ahora está en 1,90% arriba....


----------



## Robopoli (22 Abr 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Sube el precio de la vivienda en usa un 9%. Vamos a festejarlo, la cosa va parriba.
> 
> Testeando maximos anuales esta semana (ibex).



Hombre... que la mayoría de empresas están superando las previsiones en resultados también ayuda...


----------



## Topongo (22 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> arcelor esta bajista en todos los indicadores y ademas no rompe el 12
> 
> qué os hace entrar?
> 
> en mi cutressitema, me dice que esta semana no supera los max de la anterior, y que la que viene marca minimos mas bajos que los de esta



Bueno hoy va por encima del ibex, no ha acompañado nada de la subida hasta ahora y a nada que acompañe el mercado si puede superar los 12, yo creo y digo creo que soy un simple gacelo que tirará para arriba, es un poco como el Sabadell.
Acerlor a nada que se dicten planes de estímulo siga reduciendo deuda y demás irá para arriba... o no... de todas formas stop en 50 y listo.


----------



## mpbk (22 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> petardazo arriba?



de nada, 

taluegu


----------



## amago45 (22 Abr 2014)




----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> arcelor esta bajista en todos los indicadores y ademas no rompe el 12
> 
> qué os hace entrar?
> 
> en mi cutressitema, me dice que esta semana no supera los max de la anterior, y que la que viene marca minimos mas bajos que los de esta



Estoy dentro desde 11,32. Si rompe resistencias: 12,1; 13,75, se puede ir muy arriba.
Tampoco tenemos mucha prisa. No es la misma operativa que en los chicharros.


----------



## inversobres (22 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Hombre... que la mayoría de empresas están superando las previsiones en resultados también ayuda...



Obviamente peeeroo...

En este mundo solo importan dos cosas, inmobiliaria y banca. El resto es un accesorio.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Estoy dentro desde 11,32. Si rompe resistencias: 12,1; 13,75, se puede ir muy arriba.



pero no es más prudente esperar ese 1% de subida a ver y dar la orden condicionada a romper?

digo eh


----------



## Se vende (22 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno hoy va por encima del ibex, no ha acompañado nada de la subida hasta ahora y a nada que acompañe el mercado si puede superar los 12, yo creo y digo creo que soy un simple gacelo que tirará para arriba, es un poco como el Sabadell.
> Acerlor a nada que se dicten planes de estímulo siga reduciendo deuda y demás irá para arriba... o no... de todas formas stop en 50 y listo.



Arcelor no se guia por el Ibex, esta en euronex en la bolsa de Paris y ahí es donde mueve pasta


----------



## Topongo (22 Abr 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> Arcelor no se guia por el Ibex, esta en euronex en la bolsa de Paris y ahí es donde mueve pasta



Ups, hombre acerlor creo que no ha acompañado la subida de nadie.
De todas formas no lo sabía...


----------



## Robopoli (22 Abr 2014)

Nos han metido el miedo en el cuerpo con que iba a haber fuego purificador después de las semanas de resultados y por el momento lo único que ha ocurrido es que alguien ha comprado baratito baratito lo que otros soltaban como alma que lleva el diablo.
Vamos la historia de casi siempre... 
Yo estoy contento porque después de una pequeña travesía en el desierto vuelvo a tener Bitauto (competencia de Autohome) en verde. La subidita de hoy parece ser en parte porque han creado una joint venture con dos compañías importantes de venta de vehículos usados de china. Digo en parte porque Autohome también se ha arrancado con más de un 3% de subida.


----------



## hombre-mosca (22 Abr 2014)

Mr. mpbk veo venir un Strar trek-II next generation -reloaded-.

En oferta veo tambien.
- La guerra de las galaxias.
- Encuentros en la tercera fase.
- Duelo de Titanes.
- La vida de Brian.



mpbk dijo:


> petardazo arriba?






mpbk dijo:


> petardazo arriba?
> 
> de nada,
> 
> taluegu


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Nos han metido el miedo en el cuerpo con que iba a haber fuego purificador después de las semanas de resultados y por el momento lo único que ha ocurrido es que alguien ha comprado baratito baratito lo que otros soltaban como alma que lleva el diablo.
> Vamos la historia de casi siempre...
> Yo estoy contento porque después de una pequeña travesía en el desierto vuelvo a tener Bitauto (competencia de Autohome) en verde. La subidita de hoy parece ser en parte porque han creado una joint venture con dos compañías importantes de venta de vehículos usados de china. Digo en parte porque Autohome también se ha arrancado con más de un 3% de subida.



es que la semana después de la de resultados es la que viene ::


en esta es la que entramos las gacelas viendo que rebotamos y los resultados son buenos


----------



## amago45 (22 Abr 2014)

Veo a Matilde en 12 en la subasta de hoy ... ... llegó a 11.98, con poco que los americanos sigan tirando, los 12


----------



## viendolasVenir (22 Abr 2014)

Talvivaara Mining Company PLC - Latest price - Charts, news and recommendations

Por si alguien le interesa, practicamente ha doblado el precio en un mes y hoy va por casi 20%. Y ademas esta tirada de precio :Aplauso:
Es un mina finlandesa que a vuelto a retomar la actividad despues de un accidente.
El dia 30 de Abril presenta los resultados del 2013.


----------



## Robopoli (22 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> es que la semana después de la de resultados es la que viene ::
> 
> 
> en esta es la que entramos las gacelas viendo que rebotamos y los resultados son buenos



Y luego vendrá otro trimestre y la jugada será parecida. El negocio que haya preservado valor o tenga buen crecimiento aguantará y el que no y suba a remolque del resto pues ya sabemos lo que pasa. A recoger DLIAs... digo velas... ::


----------



## Chila (22 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pero no es más prudente esperar ese 1% de subida a ver y dar la orden condicionada a romper?
> 
> digo eh



Yo vengo desde los 10,70 o así.
A mí ahora me da igual. Las previsiones son que el acero va a tirar ya este año, y muy fuerte. Estar pendiente del detalle no me compensa.
Depués, igual nos pegamos el tortazo padre, todo el posible.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Yo vengo desde los 10,70 o así.
> A mí ahora me da igual. Las previsiones son que el acero va a tirar ya este año, y muy fuerte. Estar pendiente del detalle no me compensa.
> Depués, igual nos pegamos el tortazo padre, todo el posible.



bueno, pero ustedes estaban dentro ya. lo decía por el que estuviese fuera 



antena3 le cierran 3 canales y sube un 6% ::


si la chapan y la mandan a tomar por culo, cuánto sube? un 50%?


----------



## Rodrigo (22 Abr 2014)

Y Mediaset plana..


----------



## Robopoli (22 Abr 2014)

@Topongo,
Sobre lo de las órdenes limitadas yo las veo para valores con menos volumen que te pegan un pepinazo de un 10% por menos de nada pero para un Arcelor?? Al final es relativamente fácil que no entre el paquete entero y te fraccionen las ordenes con la consiguiente jodienda, no?


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Abr 2014)

Bueno, parece que el día lo acabamos PM.
Enagas, Arcelor, RWE, Eon...


----------



## Topongo (22 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> @Topongo,
> Sobre lo de las órdenes limitadas yo las veo para valores con menos volumen que te pegan un pepinazo de un 10% por menos de nada pero para un Arcelor?? Al final es relativamente fácil que no entre el paquete entero y te fraccionen las ordenes con la consiguiente jodienda, no?



Mas que nada es por dejar la orden al precio y que no te la metan en 2 trozos, pero fijate que arcerlor se me han comprado 10 y 20 acciones antes de poner una orden limitada a precio mas alta, normalmente suelo poner asi las ordenes para evitar que se me compren en trozos a mercado (ya ves que me acaba de pasar) o que de repente el siguiente paquete esté "bastante mas arriba" me paso con enagas a mercado. Esto tan raro (que toque dos veces el precio con mierdapaquetes de 10 y 20 acciones) que canta y luego ya no ha vuelto al precio.
Mala suerte vamos...


----------



## Tio Masclet (22 Abr 2014)

Para los sabadellenses, mirad el volumen hoy, es brutal-


----------



## Robopoli (22 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Mas que nada es por dejar la orden al precio y que no te la metan en 2 trozos, pero fijate que arcerlor se me han comprado 10 y 20 acciones antes de poner una orden limitada a precio mas alta, normalmente suelo poner asi las ordenes para evitar que se me compren en trozos a mercado (ya ves que me acaba de pasar) o que de repente el siguiente paquete esté "bastante mas arriba" me paso con enagas a mercado. Esto tan raro (que toque dos veces el precio con mierdapaquetes de 10 y 20 acciones) que canta y luego ya no ha vuelto al precio.
> Mala suerte vamos...



Es mucho más divertido gritar eso de banzai ponerlo a mercado y que sea lo que el broker quiera 
Ahora en serio, yo no suelo limitarlas porque salvo valores muy volátiles la variación normalmente es relativamente pequeña y aunque sean varios paquetes a distinto precio el broker solo te cobra por una transacción. 
De la otra forma te clavan por cada paquetito que compran al precio que dices.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (22 Abr 2014)

inversobres dijo:


> Sube el precio de la vivienda en usa un 9%. Vamos a festejarlo, la cosa va parriba.
> 
> Testeando maximos anuales esta semana (ibex).



http://www.capitalbolsa.com/mostrar_imagen.php?imagen=/img_news/2014/04/IMG_20140422151322.GIF


----------



## Robopoli (22 Abr 2014)

Por cierto que estaría cojonudo que el nasdaq subiera un 2% un día de estos para compensar el vía crucis presemana santa que hemos pasado los tesnolosgicos 

---------- Post added 22-abr-2014 at 17:36 ----------




Ladrillófilo dijo:


> http://www.capitalbolsa.com/mostrar_imagen.php?imagen=/img_news/2014/04/IMG_20140422151322.GIF



Un grafiquito así para Ejpaña no me venía mal ahora que estoy pensando en comprar una choza. Ya ya ya ya....


----------



## inversobres (22 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Por cierto que estaría cojonudo que el nasdaq subiera un 2% un día de estos para compensar el vía crucis presemana santa que hemos pasado los tesnolosgicos



Tiempo al tiempo. El vix va quedandose sin recorrido a la baja, aun le queda para tocar los minimos de 11 (creo). Todo lo demas va detras. Usa esta ahora mismo preparando la tarde para su liada diaria. Hoy incluso podemos testear maximos en el sp, solo estamos a punto porcentual.


----------



## Durmiente (22 Abr 2014)

Parece que el SP va a hacerle una visita a los máximos....


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Y Mediaset plana..



es porque no cierra canales 


espero y deseo que almirall y nhh no se me escapen y corrijan esto de hoy ::


----------



## ... (22 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> alguno ve para hoy los 10.160 en ralph35?



Ane, pásale un trapo a la bola de cristal porque te ha vuelto a dejar en evidencia, no hemos cerrado en mínimos sino bien arriba :bla::bla::bla:


----------



## amago45 (22 Abr 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Para los sabadellenses, mirad el volumen hoy, es brutal-



Parece un mensaje. Habrá que mirar si son manos fuertes o gacelillas entrando a la hoguera ... :::


----------



## paulistano (22 Abr 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Para los sabadellenses, mirad el volumen hoy, es brutal-






Pues ni idea, ando muy desconectado. 

En casa mirare.... Aunque mi idea ya he dicho que era venta preventiva más o menos donde esta el cierre de hoy...... Donde no esperaba que fuese a llegar hoy. 

Mañana veremos, igual hay que dejarla que rompa los 2,425.....ahi fiesta...... 



Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Xiux (22 Abr 2014)

Realia

BolsaCanaria .info | Realia más oportunidad que peligro


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

... dijo:


> Ane, pásale un trapo a la bola de cristal porque te ha vuelto a dejar en evidencia, no hemos cerrado en mínimos sino bien arriba :bla::bla::bla:



puse 2 opciones, la que más creía era que hacíamos mínimos hoy más abajo, cierto.
la otra era subidas martes-miercoles (lo verá escrito un par de veces, también) y quizás jueves un poco. hasta las 4 pensaba en reversal, con los datos de vivienda ni por el forro ya

por eso no he vendido grifols ni azkoyen, en espera de un dia o dos buenos...

vamos a ver... de todas formas, iguyal el ibex mañana no supera los máximos de hoy, eh!

pero la corrección sin draghi tiene que venir por los indicadores


----------



## Tono (22 Abr 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Aquí en Galicia pasando frío, pero con una sonrisa de oreja a oreja con las FER, IBE y SAN.
Hasta las BME parece que se animan.

Yo soy de los que ponen siempre órdenes limitadas, tanto para compra como para venta. Y aunque muevo unas cantidades 'grandes', al operar con valores de mucho volumen nunca he tenido problemas. Salvo una vez en Bankia que se me vendió en 3 paquetes (eran máximos del día), aunque me cobraron una única operación y se me quedó un paquetillo suelto de unas 200 acciones de recuerdo. 
También es verdad que siempre que he comprado lo he hecho en máximos del valor, en días que rompían al alza y que consideraba era el momento de subir al carro alcista (a veces lo era y a veces no :S)
Quiero decir que siempre entro por arriba y nunca pongo precio a la la baja. 
Puede suponer más gasto intentar rascar unos céntimos por abajo buscando mínimos del día y comprar un paquetillo que no cubre comisiones, o tener que cambiar la orden y que te cobren por ello, o incluso quedarte fuera.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

Les dejo. Tono, echa un ojo a los cortos que pusieron anoche, en BME hay unos cuantos..,

nos vemos


----------



## Tono (22 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Les dejo. Tono, echa un ojo a los cortos que pusieron anoche, en BME hay unos cuantos..,
> 
> nos vemos



Hasta que deje de haberlos. BME se presta mucho a ello y hace tiempo que los padece.
Las posiciones cortas y sus ataques no me preocupan, como a nadie que vaya a largo plazo, mientras los fundamentales respondan. 
Una vez que llegan sus vencimientos el valor recupera sin problemas, si es que son capaces de tirarlo que no siempre pasa.


----------



## ... (22 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> puse 2 opciones, la que más creía era que hacíamos mínimos hoy más abajo, cierto.
> la otra era subidas martes-miercoles (lo verá escrito un par de veces, también) y quizás jueves un poco. hasta las 4 pensaba en reversal, con los datos de vivienda ni por el forro ya
> 
> por eso no he vendido grifols ni azkoyen, en espera de un dia o dos buenos...
> ...



Ah bueno, así acierta hasta el jato, si dices que puede que suba o puede que baje te cubres bien las espaldas


----------



## Tono (22 Abr 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues ni idea, ando muy desconectado.
> 
> En casa mirare.... Aunque mi idea ya he dicho que era venta preventiva más o menos donde esta el cierre de hoy...... Donde no esperaba que fuese a llegar hoy.
> 
> Mañana veremos, igual hay que dejarla que rompa los 2,425.....ahi fiesta......



Te veo muy desconectado de la bolsa y con un aire como despistao.
Para mí que te has echado novia :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Chila (22 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Te veo muy desconectado de la bolsa y con un aire como despistao.
> Para mí que te has echado novia :fiufiu::fiufiu:



O novio que en estos tiempos nunca se sabe...;-)

---------- Post added 22-abr-2014 at 19:30 ----------

¿tan malos son los resultados de aci?
-9,79..


----------



## mpbk (22 Abr 2014)

guanosos

dax hchi cumplido....hasta aqui regalado.

ibex rompe r y los 11200 son cosa de dias

pd:soy el mejor:XX:


----------



## ApoloCreed (22 Abr 2014)

Entro para hacer saber lo hasta la p... que estoy del mundo del carbon y me voy por donde he venido ::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (22 Abr 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Entro para hacer saber lo hasta la p... que estoy del mundo del carbon y me voy por donde he venido ::



(NYSE:ACI) today reported a net loss of $124.1 million, or $0.59 per diluted share, in the first quarter of 2014. After excluding non-cash accretion of acquired coal supply agreements, Arch's first quarter 2014 adjusted net loss was $126.5 million, or $0.60 per diluted share, compared with an adjusted net loss of $71.8 million, or $0.34 per diluted share, in the prior-year quarter. Revenues totaled $736 million in the first quarter of 2014, and adjusted earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation, depletion and amortization ("EBITDA") represented $27.6 million.


----------



## jopitxujo (22 Abr 2014)

Al final el cierre de Tubacex no ha sido bueno, no ha podido acabar por encima de 3,41. Esperemos que no haya sido una trampa porque la vela no ha quedado muy bonita,

Aun así buen inicio de semana, esperemos que no haya sustos.


----------



## Robopoli (22 Abr 2014)

Las 21. Hora de coger carrerilla.


----------



## mpbk (22 Abr 2014)

queréis que os diga uno del continuo que tiene un 20%?


----------



## egarenc (22 Abr 2014)

ApoloCreed dijo:


> Entro para hacer saber lo hasta la p... que estoy del mundo del carbon y me voy por donde he venido ::



mi médico me recomendó vender el carbón o no leer el hilo HVEI para dejar de seguir el carbón a diario. Elegí la primera opción, duermo más a gusto....bueno, es relativo teniendo a Imtech ::


Edito para decir, que me esoy haciendo muy seguidor del Chelsea de Mourinho, que maravilla de futbol, ha perfeccionado aun más la técnica que nos dejo ver conm el Madrid. :8:


----------



## capitan-cavernicola (22 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> queréis que os diga uno del continuo que tiene un 20%?



Hable usted, por favor...


----------



## Robopoli (22 Abr 2014)

Quedaba alguien con Manhatan??
Manhattan Associates : Reports Record First Quarter 2014 Results | 4-Traders
Espero que hayáis aguantado los que entrasteis en su día. Negocio de calidad! :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## musgooo (22 Abr 2014)

Los que tengáis PLUG está cayendo a saco en el after (-9%). Dicen que van a poner a la venta muchas acciones. El rumor es que a 5 dolares. 

News: Plug Power Inc. Announces Proposed Public Offering of Common Stock


----------



## Robopoli (22 Abr 2014)

Mal rollete en PLUG...
Plug Power : Announces Proposed Public Offering of Common Stock | 4-Traders
Cayendo un 8% en el after....


----------



## Ladrillófilo (22 Abr 2014)

Here Come The Boots On The Ground: US Troops Heading To Eastern Europe | Zero Hedge

Si las noticias bélicas afectan negativamente a la bolsa... No entiendo ná!!


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

Si nos fiamos de los manuales hay que salir corriendo. Pero hace tiempo que no nos fijamos en ellos


----------



## bertok (22 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> (NYSE:ACI) today reported a net loss of $124.1 million, or $0.59 per diluted share, in the first quarter of 2014. After excluding non-cash accretion of acquired coal supply agreements, Arch's first quarter 2014 adjusted net loss was $126.5 million, or $0.60 per diluted share, compared with an adjusted net loss of $71.8 million, or $0.34 per diluted share, in the prior-year quarter. Revenues totaled $736 million in the first quarter of 2014, and adjusted earnings before interest, taxes, depreciation, depletion and amortization ("EBITDA") represented $27.6 million.



Cash burners ::::::

Si no gira el mercado del carbón, van directas a una macroampliación y bancarrota con quita brutal en la deuda que tienen.

A nadie le debe pillar por sorpresa: es x0 ó x6 y todavía es pronto para entrar en la carbón usano.


----------



## ane agurain (22 Abr 2014)

---------- Post added 22-abr-2014 at 16:02 ----------


----------



## paulistano (23 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Te veo muy desconectado de la bolsa y con un aire como despistao.
> Para mí que te has echado novia :fiufiu::fiufiu:



Jajaja, no... No.... Ya comenté por aquí que me estrenaba el estar delante de la pantalla pendiente de que apareciese una posición que cubriese la mía para dar a vender rascando céntimos.... 

Me quitaba mucho tiempo y en dinero no lo es todo.... Así que ahora no es que sea largoplacista pero si voy buscando movimientos más amplios.



Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ladrillófilo (23 Abr 2014)

Me ha surgido una duda acerca de Koncorde, que al parecer se basa en % de subidas/bajadas de volumen (algo así). 

Si las manos fuertes emiten órdenes con volumen oculto... el koncorde no sirve de nada?


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Me ha surgido una duda acerca de Koncorde, que al parecer se basa en % de subidas/bajadas de volumen (algo así).
> 
> Si las manos fuertes emiten órdenes con volumen oculto... el koncorde no sirve de nada?



creo que se basa en las operaciones de bloques con bastantes acciones, la efectivas. si tu has comprado 15.000 euros en el san, pues eres una mano gacela, pero si lo has hecho en montebalito (que tiene 2 dias pepones por delante) por poner algo  pues igual eres una mano fuerte con esa orden cumplida en ese valor


----------



## amago45 (23 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Bio Almirall Grifols



Me da la impresión que todas las bio van a volver a tirar para arriba con todas las operaciones societarias que está habiendo

Yo sigo a lo mio con la banca. Un poco de pinta y colorea gacelero en Sabadell
Ojo superar los 2.40 con volumen. RSI todavía no en sobrecompra, y MACD señal pasando a positivo. Ayer hubo mucho volumen, entrando mano fuerte


----------



## Tono (23 Abr 2014)

Buenos días.

Comienza la ronda de resultados trimestrales con Bankinter.

*Bankinter ganó 60 millones en el primer trimestre, un 19,1% más*



> Bankinter registró un beneficio neto de 60 millones de euros durante el primer trimestre del año, lo que supone un incremento del 19,1% respecto al mismo periodo del ejercicio anterior, según ha informado este miércoles la entidad a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV).
> 
> El banco ha destacado que estos "sólidos" resultados proceden, en su mayor parte, de la actividad con clientes en las líneas de negocio estratégicas y confirman, con el "buen comportamiento" de todos los márgenes, el cambio de tendencia que se venía anticipando ya en los últimos trimestres de 2013.
> 
> ...



El mercado esperaba más:



> según las estimaciones de Bloomberg, podría presentar un beneficio neto de 83 millones de euros. Esta cifra superaría en un más de un 65% los 50,4 millones del mismo periodo de 2013.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

Los accionistas mayoritarios de Deoleo suscriben un pacto de gobierno | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃS

5 años sin opa, bien!

El MAB recibirá a seis nuevas empresas antes de fin de año | Mercados | Cinco Días




guanos dias y eso


----------



## amago45 (23 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Los accionistas mayoritarios de Deoleo suscriben un pacto de gobierno | EconomÃ*a | EL PAÃS
> 
> 5 años sin opa, bien!



Presenta resultados esta semana. 
De momento en la pre-apertura, 0.40 :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Presenta resultados esta semana.
> De momento en la pre-apertura, 0.40 :fiufiu::fiufiu:



si los resultados ya los filtraron ::


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

El grupo aceitero español Deoleo obtuvo en el primer trimestre de 2014 un beneficio neto de 3,6 millones de euros, lo que supone un descenso del 17,5% respecto a los 4,3 millones de euros registrados en el mismo periodo del 2013, según ha comunicado a la Comisión Nacional del Mercado de Valores (CNMV). La compañía de envasado de aceite de oliva ha explicado que esta bajada reponde fundamentalmete a "la aplicación de una tasa fiscal cercana al 60% fruto de la actual estructura financiera del grupo, que concentra el gasto financiero en una sola región" y han reiterado que esta situación cambiará cuando se culmine el proceso de reestructuración financiera en el que está inmersa la empresa.

Las ventas alcanzaron los 170 millones de euros, un 14,2% menos que las obtenidas en el primer trimestre de 2013 y que responden a la bajada del precio de la materia prima (-35%) debido a las buenas previsiones de cosecha en España, que previsiblemente en esta campaña será superior a 1,7 millones de toneladas. El resultado bruto de explotación (Ebitda) de la empresa oleíca se elevó un 29,6% en este periodo, hasta los 19,6 millones de euros.

Respecto a la deuda financiera neta, en este trimestre alcanzó los 506 millones de euros, lo que representa una subida de 33 millones debido al incremento en el capital circulante para abordar las compras de materia prima aprovechando el buen momento de precios y calidades de principios de campaña. Sin embargo, con respecto al primer trimestre de 2013 la deuda descendió en 91 millones de euros.

La aceitera ha estado inmersa en un proceso de reestructuración que en menos de cuatro años ha reducido en un 67% su plantilla, pasando de 2.149 empleados a 700. La compañía detalla que este recorte se debe al efecto del ajuste realizado en las filiales italianas durante 2013.

El consejo de administración de Deoleo, en el marco del proceso de reestructuración accionarial, eligió el jueves la oferta presentada por CVC Capital Partners que se hará con el 29,99% del capital social de la sociedad mediante una combinación de compra de acciones titularidad de accionistas significativos y, en su caso, suscripción de una ampliación de capital. Además, CVC formulará una OPA dirigida al 100% del capital social, a un precio de 0,38 euros por acción, para dar la oportunidad a los accionistas minoritarios a adherirse a su oferta.

En el accionariado permanecerá un núcleo estable de accionistas españoles, que controlan en torno a un 30% del capital, con la presencia de La Caixa, Unicaja y Kutxabank. Por su parte, la cooperativa andaluza Dcoop (antigua Hojiblanca) estudia ahora la venta de su participación del 9,9% tras la decisión de Bankia y BMN de preferir acogerse a la oferta de un fondo de inversión extranjero que adherirse a su proyecto.


----------



## amago45 (23 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> si los resultados ya los filtraron ::



Acaba de publicar un HR

En relación con las noticias aparecidas en determinados medios de comunicación, Deoleo informa, que: 

- A la fecha de hoy no se ha alcanzado un acuerdo para el gobierno de la compañía. 
- En el Consejo de ayer, se continuó trabajando para alcanzar un acuerdo en línea con lo ya avanzado en los HR 203.313 y anteriores en los que se mencionaba un principio de acuerdo con CVC Capital Partners y que todavía no se ha ratificado, con el objetivo de: 
o Dotar a la sociedad de una nueva estructura financiera. 
o Alcanzar una base accionarial más estable. 
o Que los fondos gestionados por CVC Capital Partners, lancen una OPA sobre el 100% de las acciones. 

El Consejo sigue trabajando para alcanzar un acuerdo firme que debería estar cerrado en los próximos días.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

El PMI francés malo, peor de lo previsto


----------



## amago45 (23 Abr 2014)

A ver el PMI alemán a las 9.30


----------



## Topongo (23 Abr 2014)

Buenos dias foristas, arriba con esas mitales y sabadelles


----------



## amago45 (23 Abr 2014)

GVC se acaba de comprar 1.2m de OLE en 0.40 y las ha puesto a la venta en 0.405
Centimeros y tal ... ...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

estamos finalizando la jran cuña bajista , pronto iremos a cerrar los gaps 9450 8650 , advertidos quedan :no:


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos días gacelillas
> 
> estamos finalizando la jran cuña bajista , pronto iremos a cerrar los gaps 9450 8650 , advertidos quedan :no:



pasadomañana los 10.000 dijiste?


----------



## sr.anus (23 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos días gacelillas
> 
> estamos finalizando la jran cuña bajista , pronto iremos a cerrar los gaps 9450 8650 , advertidos quedan :no:



Le pagaria las putas de un año si no volviera a postear en la vida


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pasadomañana los 10.000 dijiste?



quizá incluso los 9900 pero de ahí no pasa


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

alguno ve las NTC esta semana en 0,31? en algun sistema-plan-lo que sea?


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> alguno ve las NTC esta semana en 0,31? en algun sistema-plan-lo que sea?



NPI. Lo que sí veo es a Enagas pasando los 23.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2014)

es inútil bajistillas , nos vamos a la parte alta de la jran cuña 10750 , vamos a hacer un fallo de cruce de macd ienso:


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es inútil bajistillas , nos vamos a la parte alta de la jran cuña 10750 , vamos a hacer un fallo de cruce de macd ienso:



hace 10 minutos eras bajista o me lo parecía a mí ::::


----------



## Topongo (23 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hace 10 minutos eras bajista o me lo parecía a mí ::::



Son sus conmstumbres alci-bajistas gapianas y hemos de respetarlas. ::


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> es inútil bajistillas , nos vamos a la parte alta de la jran cuña 10750 , vamos a hacer un fallo de cruce de macd ienso:



Se supera por momentos.


----------



## Se vende (23 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hace 10 minutos eras bajista o me lo parecía a mí ::::



Con la credibilidad y vueltas que da cada 5 minutos creo que ya se quien es el estimado forero: 


Spoiler


----------



## James Bond (23 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> hace 10 minutos eras bajista o me lo parecía a mí ::::



No se lo parece es que lo ha dicho. El gato este tiene menos credibilidad que Massiel con dos cubatas.

Supongo que debe ser consciente de que es bastante patético... aunque a veces tiene su gracia.


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Abr 2014)

Dejad al jato tranquilo que es bipolar el pobrecillo.

Santanderes en rojo con ibex en verde... gggggghhhh


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

carbures y eurona ayer tuvieron una fuga considerable de manos fuertes por lo que indica koncorde


en las que más "entraron": almirall, grifols, fcc, ntc


curiosamente las 2 primeras 2% abajo, las otras en verde


----------



## Durmiente (23 Abr 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Santanderes en rojo con ibex en verde... gggggghhhh



¿Tendrá que ver con el aumento de posiciones cortas que anunciaban ayer?


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Abr 2014)

Telefónica ha tocado los 12.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Bio Almirall Grifols





para que rompan la cuña del rsi estos 3, deben cerrar algo por encima de 0,745-11,40-38,30

almiral de hecho está rompiendo el cci que a veces funciona adelantado al rsi... vamos a ver cómo acaba


en grifols tenemos:

resistencia del kumo en 38,10
fibo38 de toda la bajada en 38,18
resistencia de un minimo anterior en 38,19
fibo50 de la ultima bajada en 38,4 
y la ruptura de la cuña de rsi en 38,3


mucho por delante :fiufiu:


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2014)

Están reduciendo los cortos en Imtech

shortsell.nl

En mes y medio han pasado de un 10% a un 7,6%


----------



## mpbk (23 Abr 2014)

rumbo a 11200

y para lo que os guste intradia...un grande
Algo sencillito per la matina... - Página 4 - Foros de Bolsa: Foro de DIAS DE BOLSA


----------



## Durmiente (23 Abr 2014)

Esto da la impresión de que tiene cuerda, por lo menos, hasta superar los 10600 (no me refiero a un solo día, claro)

No sé...

¿Vosotros qué opináis?


----------



## TenienteDan (23 Abr 2014)

Para que os aclaréis, que alguno se cree que el Konkorde es el santo grial y que detecta REALMENTE las operaciones de manos fuertes y débiles:

El área verde y el área azul se obtienen de la variación porcentual de los indicadores IVP (Índice de Volumen Positivo) e IVN (Índice de Volumen Negativo).

Cualquiera que lea la documentación disponible sobre estas dos pequeñas joyas matemáticas descubrirá que atribuyen los volúmenes negociados a manos fuertes (IVN) o manos débiles (IVP). En el caso de Koncorde las manos fuertes están representadas por los movimientos del área azul y las manos débiles, por el de las verdes.

*El indice de volumen positivo(PVI)*, es un indicador referente a los volúmenes cuando las cotizaciones suben, es decir que solo tiene en cuenta los volumenes cuando éstos son superiores a los del dia anterior.


> PVI= indice de volumen positivo
> 
> C=cierre de cotización
> 
> ...



*VOLUMEN NEGATIVO (NVI)
*
Es un indicador que sirve para descubrir posibles cambios de tendencia, mediante el análisis de la acumulación y distribución de un activo.

En el cálculo del índice de Volumen Negativo, sólo se tienen en cuenta los días en que el volumen desciende, que corresponden en general a cotizaciones descendentes. En esos momentos, el Indice de Volumen Negativo mejora lentamente (su valor va descendiendo desde la línea de 100).


----------



## inversobres (23 Abr 2014)

Tef en 12 euros. Han cantado bingo!!!

Sigue el espectaculo.


----------



## Topongo (23 Abr 2014)

Ayer cuando entré en MTS me plantee entar en esa o TEF, finalmente entré en MTS porque le veo mas recorrido (y se lo sigo viendo, me resulta mas facil ver a MTS en 13 en no mucho que a tef), pero estoy empezando a pensar que siempre elijo la que menos o la que no sube... triste vida gacela.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (23 Abr 2014)

Buenos dias, pues ya saben tocados los 12 ahora toca ir a por los 13. Maty Mola.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

Koncorde no es la panacea, pero es mucho mejor que otros que hay por ahí. Desde luego ningún indicador es infalible, pero da pistas de por dónde podemos ir.

Para mí de los que he probado, después del COG de Belkhayate es el más intersante.


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias, pues ya saben tocados los 12 ahora toca ir a por los 13. Maty Mola.



En el centro de Madrid solo les veo a ellos instalar fibra.Los que mas km de fibra instalada tienen son ono y tef con la diferencia que tecnologicamente la de tef es mas moderna.


----------



## holgazan (23 Abr 2014)

Cuando mis Matildes lleguen a 26, las vendo toas y me retiro a Jonolulú.

Ya queda menos.


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ayer cuando entré en MTS me plantee entar en esa o TEF, finalmente entré en MTS porque le veo mas recorrido (y se lo sigo viendo, me resulta mas facil ver a MTS en 13 en no mucho que a tef), pero estoy empezando a pensar que siempre elijo la que menos o la que no sube... triste vida gacela.



Tenga fe amigo, y paciencia.


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Abr 2014)

interesante para TR:
Dan luz verde para financiar modernización de refinería | LaRepublica.pe


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Abr 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿Tendrá que ver con el aumento de posiciones cortas que anunciaban ayer?



Es posible, ayer ocurrió lo mismo


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

tenemos una resistencia importante entre 10460-10480
si rompemos para arriba (presuntamente)


----------



## TenienteDan (23 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Koncorde no es la panacea, pero es mucho mejor que otros que hay por ahí. Desde luego ningún indicador es infalible, pero da pistas de por dónde podemos ir.
> 
> Para mí de los que he probado, después del COG de Belkhayate es el más intersante.



Tienes por ahí el COG para Proreal?


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2014)

cerramos larguitos 10480 y abrimos cortitos :Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Tienes por ahí el COG para Proreal?



en efecto:

100 euritos. hace?

::


costó un huevo encontrarlo y hasta que pillé lo de la variable....

a ver ... cómo se lo paso


----------



## TenienteDan (23 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> en efecto:
> 
> 100 euritos. hace?
> 
> ...



Ah! Te lo has programado tu!!

Nada, si quieres pasarme el código OK, si no no hay problema, lo entiendo y me pondré a pasarlo el día que tenga algo de tiempo .


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

TenienteDan dijo:


> Ah! Te lo has programado tu!!
> 
> Nada, si quieres pasarme el código OK, si no no hay problema, lo entiendo y me pondré a pasarlo el día que tenga algo de tiempo .



por privado va



estuve leyendo que la variable que mejor iba era esa....


lo que quiero buscar es el KIT completo, la otra parte: EL TIMER y por pedir "l’indicateur des vagues d’Elliott"




Y más info sobre su uso, lo mejor que he visto es esto:
Vous avez cherché pour Belkhayate - Des solutions pour réussir en trading

y una pagina MUY BUENA para sacar códigos para PRT de muchos indicadores y estrategias:
*Le blog de hk_lisse*
y
Indicateurs et systemes


----------



## Hannibal (23 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> En el centro de Madrid solo les veo a ellos instalar fibra.Los que mas km de fibra instalada tienen son ono y tef con la diferencia que tecnologicamente la de tef es mas moderna.



No hace mucho nos vinieron a la comunidad de propietarios para que diéramos permiso a Orange y Vodafone para instalar fibra óptica. Y juraría que en general Ono le lleva ganada la partida a Telefónica en este aspecto; creo que llevan años de ventaja. Así que cuando Vodafone haga efectiva la compra...


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> No hace mucho nos vinieron a la comunidad de propietarios para que diéramos permiso a Orange y Vodafone para instalar fibra óptica. Y juraría que en general Ono le lleva ganada la partida a Telefónica en este aspecto; creo que llevan años de ventaja. Así que cuando Vodafone haga efectiva la compra...



Timofónica tiene menos de lo que dice, a estas alturas ya se les conoce por sus mentiras en todo lo que hablan.

Timofónica tiene un problema grande en su oferta comercial porque son caros y dan un servicio postventa de mierda.

Timofónica tiene un problema al respecto de que sus clientes no disponen de una experiencia extremo a extremo porque en la venta finaliza todo. Hagan la prueba de llamarles a resolver cualquier duda o cualquier issue. Se cagan por la pata abajo la ignorancia y falta de tino empresarial que hay ahí metida. Se puede decir que lo tienen descuidado porque lo ven como un centro de costes.


----------



## torrefacto (23 Abr 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Timofónica tiene menos de lo que dice, a estas alturas ya se les conoce por sus mentiras en todo lo que hablan.
> 
> Timofónica tiene un problema grande en su oferta comercial porque son caros y dan un servicio postventa de mierda.
> 
> Timofónica tiene un problema al respecto de que sus clientes no disponen de una experiencia extremo a extremo porque en la venta finaliza todo. Hagan la prueba de llamarles a resolver cualquier duda o cualquier issue. Se cagan por la pata abajo la ignorancia y falta de tino empresarial que hay ahí metida. Se puede decir que lo tienen descuidado porque lo ven como un centro de costes.



Soy insider y confirmo 100% lo que dices... Realmente no sé ni como no esta quebrada por ciertos balances que he visto, y hasta aquí me callo.


----------



## Tono (23 Abr 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Es posible, ayer ocurrió lo mismo



Ayer subió menos que el IBEX y estuvo tontenado en rojo por la mañana. Pero al final el 7,12 del cierre, sumando los derechos, supuso máximos de 4 años: 7,27€.

Hay vía libre hasta 7,40 (sin dividendo) hasta que salgan los resultados el día 30, serán los mejores de la banca. Si la acogida de los balances es buena y supera expectativas se pone a la par con BBVA en un plis-plas.

Pensaba que habías vendido Pecata?

gracias por esos cortos señor gato.:X


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

Teniente Dan, si eres programador, podrías convertir esto a PRT?
no son virus, son descargas directas del indicador

http://www.broker-forex.fr/download/RSI-Belkhayate.ex4

http://www.broker-forex.fr/download/Belkhayate-Timer.ex4

http://www.broker-forex.fr/download/Time corridor Belkhayate.ex4


----------



## Tono (23 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ayer cuando entré en MTS me plantee entar en esa o TEF, finalmente entré en MTS porque le veo mas recorrido (y se lo sigo viendo, me resulta mas facil ver a MTS en 13 en no mucho que a tef), pero estoy empezando a pensar que siempre elijo la que menos o la que no sube... triste vida gacela.



¿por qué será que la mujer ajena siempre parece que está más buena? 
Por mucho que diga chinito que se ha puesto botox y silicona, TEF no deja de ser una señora reseca y mal barnizada.

Aunque yo no hubiera elegido ninguna de las dos que citas. Es momento de constructoras, banca y eléctricas.


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> No hace mucho nos vinieron a la comunidad de propietarios para que diéramos permiso a Orange y Vodafone para instalar fibra óptica. Y juraría que en general Ono le lleva ganada la partida a Telefónica en este aspecto; creo que llevan años de ventaja. Así que cuando Vodafone haga efectiva la compra...



A todos los efectos Ono es vodafone y si es verdad que son los que mas fibra tienen pero con cableados minimo de hace 10 años.Yo no soy informatico pero por puro sentido comun no creo que los centros de datos asi como el cableado sea el mismo hoy que hace 10 años,digo yo que algo habra mejorado la tecnologia.Orange tiene un problema,hace relativamente poco que estan instalando fibra, van minimo 2 años con retraso respecto a Tef.A dia de hoy competidores reales a nivel nacional en fibra solo tenemos a Ono-Vod y Tef.Si algo tiene de peculiar la fibra y el 4g es que de un plumazo se han cargado a los operadores virtuales,la ue no obliga a revender los servicios como si pasaba con el cobre y con las antiguas frecuencias moviles


----------



## economistadebar (23 Abr 2014)

Inviertan todo que la prima esta en 150 mindugisss y pagamos menos intereses a 5 años que EEUU ,OEEOEOEOEOEOEOEO.


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2014)

torrefacto dijo:


> Soy insider y confirmo 100% lo que dices... Realmente no sé ni como no esta quebrada por ciertos balances que he visto, y hasta aquí me callo.



En timo lo importante no es el balance si no el cash flow.Tienen una maquina de generar 7000-8000 mill de free cash flow todos los años y eso a pesar de los sueldazos de amiguetes y del despilfarro descontrolado.Aun asi en sudamerica van a recibir algun que otro palo


----------



## Topongo (23 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿por qué será que la mujer ajena siempre parece que está más buena?
> Por mucho que diga chinito que se ha puesto botox y silicona, TEF no deja de ser una señora reseca y mal barnizada.
> 
> Aunque yo no hubiera elegido ninguna de las dos que citas. Es momento de constructoras, banca y eléctricas.



Si pero como sabes en general de banca, con SAB y SAN,BME? electricas/energia (enagas, ibe) y ferrovial como servicios/construc pues me he tirado un poco a Mittal que no me importa dejarla a largo a precios actuales ni quitarmela si le veo buena subida.


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> En timo lo importante no es el balance si no el cash flow.Tienen una maquina de generar 7000-8000 mill de free cash flow todos los años y eso a pesar de los sueldazos de amiguetes y del despilfarro descontrolado.Aun asi en sudamerica van a recibir algun que otro palo



Hace ya mucho tiempo que Timofónica arregla su cuenta de resultados (y cash flow también) dejando de invertir en tecnología. Tienen la fortuna, por decir algo, de una importante partida de sus gastos no son fijos (ej, la nómina sí lo es) y lo que hacen es gastar más o menos en función de lo que necesiten para publicar resultados. Pero eso es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

el dax comienza a perder poco a poco soportes


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (23 Abr 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Timofónica tiene menos de lo que dice, a estas alturas ya se les conoce por sus mentiras en todo lo que hablan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Prueben a hacer un cambio de domicilio/traslado de línea si no creen a Janus y conocerán los siete infiernos del servicio postventa timofónico...


----------



## Tono (23 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Si pero como sabes en general de banca, con SAB y SAN,BME? electricas/energia (enagas, ibe) y ferrovial como servicios/construc pues me he tirado un poco a Mittal que no me importa dejarla a largo a precios actuales ni quitarmela si le veo buena subida.



Si vas a largo es distinto. :o
pero es que igual merece la pena, en vez de diversificar, jugar a aprovechar las correcciones en valores alcistas. 
Bankiter ha dado mucho juego estos días, Sacyr o OHL (2,50 € ha subido en 4 días). 

hablo por hablar, no me hagas mucho caso


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2014)

Janus dijo:


> Hace ya mucho tiempo que Timofónica arregla su cuenta de resultados (y cash flow también) dejando de invertir en tecnología. Tienen la fortuna, por decir algo, de una importante partida de sus gastos no son fijos (ej, la nómina sí lo es) y lo que hacen es gastar más o menos en función de lo que necesiten para publicar resultados. Pero eso es pan para hoy y hambre para mañana.



Eso es verdad pero aun asi llevan dos años invirtiendo en fibra y 4g a lo que hay que sumar los 10k-13k mill menos de deuda que se han fundido.10k mill menos de deuda al 5% son 500 mill menos de intereses cada año.Sobreviven porque el negocio es muy bueno, de hecho tanto que aun con los gestores que tienen no han quebrado.Tef es para comprarla por debajo de 11,5 ...y por q ese precio?Porque su valor real es 14,5 pero ya esta, con estos gestores no puedes esperar mas,simplemente que no la lien y por pura inercia llegue a su precio.


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2014)

tochito_con_tochito dijo:


> Prueben a hacer un cambio de domicilio/traslado de línea si no creen a Janus y conocerán los siete infiernos del servicio postventa timofónico...



Lo único que funciona bien es la portabilidad y es porque es algo que les viene sobrevenido. Y aún así, alguna liada te hacen. Revisen facturas etc....


----------



## Durmiente (23 Abr 2014)

He puesto entrada en IBE un poco más abajo...

No sé. Igual me he vuelto loco y me meto en un jaleo


----------



## Janus (23 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Eso es verdad pero aun asi llevan dos años invirtiendo en fibra y 4g a lo que hay que sumar los 10k-13k mill menos de deuda que se han fundido.10k mill menos de deuda al 5% son 500 mill menos de intereses cada año.Sobreviven porque el negocio es muy bueno, de hecho tanto que aun con los gestores que tienen no han quebrado.Tef es para comprarla por debajo de 11,5 ...y por q ese precio?Porque su valor real es 14,5 pero ya esta, con estos gestores no puedes esperar mas,simplemente que no la lien y por pura inercia llegue a su precio.



Créeme, no tiene mucho mérito ganar tanto porque dependen exclusivamente de una capa poblacional que irá cediendo (la gente mayor). Esta población no cambia de proveedor porque llevan toda la vida con ellos. Ahí es donde ha estado la ventaja de Timofónica. Pero su problema es que hay un relevo generacional que llega escocido con Timofónica y no lo van a comprar ni regalado. Las nuevas juventudes son "abiertas" y por eso se abrazan a las filosofías de los portales en Internet, a Google etc..... Su mindset es totalmente contrario al modelo de negocio de Timofónica.

Quien conozca un poquito a Timofónica, sabrá que sus nuevos negocios tienen ebitdas menores que el promedio de la casa. Donde tienen competencia, y van a tenerlo en todo lo que hacen, van a tener que renunciar a márgenes por encima del 20% y eso les aniquila la cuenta de resultados.


----------



## Topongo (23 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Si vas a largo es distinto. :o
> pero es que igual merece la pena, en vez de diversificar, jugar a aprovechar las correcciones en valores alcistas.
> Bankiter ha dado mucho juego estos días, Sacyr o OHL (2,50 € ha subido en 4 días).
> 
> hablo por hablar, no me hagas mucho caso



Mittal si medio se sale de esta crisis Europea/mundial debería tirar para arriba y bien para arriba, es un poco como el carbón pero de otra manera (sin sustitutos reales), solo hace falta que suba algo el precio del acero.
También se están quitando deuda.
No es la peor empresa para quedarse a largo, en mi opinión vamos.
Lo que pasa que a todos nos gusta que las que llevamos suban a ritmo de conga tipo Enagas o ferrovial o incluso Sabadell .


----------



## sinnombrex (23 Abr 2014)

La fibra de ONO esta muy bien, sobre todo por ser la primera en hacer los cableados en fibra, pero no es del todo cierto.

Explico:
Para grandes empresas y quien lo pague le llevan su cable de fibra, pero no al tipico cliente de puerta a puerta.
Digamos que la fibra de ONO sale de una cabecera y hace un circulo hasta volver de nuevo a la cabecera. Pasa por diferentes barrios y por cada nucleo de 500 viviendas se sale en cable coaxial a repartir a esas 500 viviendas (esta es la teoria, pero en muchos sitios se llega a repartir a mas de 1500 viviendas bajando la calidad del servicio).
Todo esto sin contar los pares de hilos para la linea telefonica, que en unas comunidades autonomas lo tienen y en otras no.

De todas formas la fibra aun siendo vieja tiene unas capacidades enormes, solo es cosa de renovar los equipos de transmision.
ONO tambien miente cuando te dice que te vende fibra optica hasta la puerta de tu casa, el contrato normal de ono es cable coaxial como el de la television (lo podeis ver en el cable que llega a vuestra casa o el cable que entra al edificio).


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ayer subió menos que el IBEX y estuvo tontenado en rojo por la mañana. Pero al final el 7,12 del cierre, sumando los derechos, supuso máximos de 4 años: 7,27€.
> 
> Hay vía libre hasta 7,40 (sin dividendo) hasta que salgan los resultados el día 30, serán los mejores de la banca. Si la acogida de los balances es buena y supera expectativas se pone a la par con BBVA en un plis-plas.
> 
> ...



Vendí... pero volvi a comprar el 11 de abril que bajaron bastante.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Abr 2014)

Como viene PLUG señores... ::


----------



## Durmiente (23 Abr 2014)

Los americanos vienen un poquito rojos (por ahora)

---------- Post added 23-abr-2014 at 13:07 ----------

Y nosotros nos vamos a poner rojos de un momento a otro (eso parece...)


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2014)

seguiremos laterales lo menos un mesecito


----------



## Robopoli (23 Abr 2014)

¿¿Alguien con ganas de marcha?? 
Yo tengo el cupo de posiciones suicidas cubierto pero si alguien quiere darle un poco de vidilla a su portfolio esta puede ser una buena forma:
NHEGY Nighthawk Energy PLC ADR PINX:NHEGY Stock Quote Price News
Han incrementado el revenue de los últimos resultados en un 1200%
De ahí la alegría que lleva este mes (+81%) Hablan de que podrá doblar de nuevo antes de llegar a 2014.
Precio de ahora mismo $4.98.


----------



## boquiman (23 Abr 2014)

MBFX * BELKHAYATE SYSTEM - Éxito en Francia - PRICE ACTION fácil

Aquí se puede encontrar para mt4 indicadores para ese sistema. Se incluye el Gravity Center en versión que no repinta:

Comentario BELKHAYATE SYSTEM - Éxito en Francia - PRICE ACTION fácil


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Abr 2014)

El Ibex, y algunos valores, en lugar de velas hace una hora que solo tienen rayas.
El Dax sigue la misma pauta.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2014 at 13:45 ----------

Eurona buscando los 4, Gowex los 20.


----------



## paulistano (23 Abr 2014)

Vendida media posi de sabadell..... A ver que pasa. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (23 Abr 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> El Ibex, y algunos valores, en lugar de velas hace una hora que solo tienen rayas.
> El Dax sigue la misma pauta.
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-abr-2014 at 13:45 ----------
> ...



Todos pendientes de lo que haga el DJIA hoy. Si rompe máximos y va para arriba habrá una fiesta que durará unos cuantos días.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> MBFX * BELKHAYATE SYSTEM - Éxito en Francia - PRICE ACTION fácil
> 
> Aquí se puede encontrar para mt4 indicadores para ese sistema. Se incluye el Gravity Center en versión que no repinta:
> 
> Comentario BELKHAYATE SYSTEM - Éxito en Francia - PRICE ACTION fácil



el resto del kiiiiiiitt
eso es lo que quiero


----------



## LOLO08 (23 Abr 2014)

Media carga en Gowex padentro


----------



## Tono (23 Abr 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Vendí... pero volvi a comprar el 11 de abril que bajaron bastante.



Suerte de nuevo. Robarle a Botín debería incluso desgravar al hacer la declaración.

Bajar no bajó nada desde que vendiste, lo que descontaron fueron los 0,149€ de los derechos que están cotizando en el continuo (que por cierto han subido también).

No te bajes, consejo de optimista :cook:, hasta que presenten resultados el día 30. Quedará un margen hasta el 9 de Mayo, cuando los que hemos escogido el canje de derechos por acciones ya podremos vender, para que meneen el precio.

Parece que se han ido a comer los cuidadores, viene un chaparrón.


----------



## mpbk (23 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Todos pendientes de lo que haga el DJIA hoy. Si rompe máximos y va para arriba habrá una fiesta que durará unos cuantos días.



lo hará, saludos.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2014 at 14:19 ----------

os acordáis del alstom y mi suelo? viento en popa.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Abr 2014)

Delta después del invierno de mierda que ha hecho en Estados Unidos y cancelar 200.000 millones de vuelos ha publicado unos resultados de aupa! Las vendí hace unas semanas como con un 20% de plusvalias y cada día que pasa me arrepiento más.
Menos mal que las hermanitas pequeñas LUV y ALK compensan algo


----------



## LÁNGARO (23 Abr 2014)

mercados - El primer cajero autómatico sin intermediarios de Bitcoins llega a España en próximas semanas - 23/04/14 en Infomercados


----------



## pecata minuta (23 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Suerte de nuevo. Robarle a Botín debería incluso desgravar al hacer la declaración.
> 
> Bajar no bajó nada desde que vendiste, lo que descontaron fueron los 0,149€ de los derechos que están cotizando en el continuo (que por cierto han subido también).
> 
> ...



No Tono. Yo compré el 11 abril y los derechos los asignaron ese día a las 23:59.

El primer día que cotizaron las acciones restado el dividendo fue el 14 abril


----------



## Tono (23 Abr 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> No Tono. Yo compré el 11 abril y los derechos los asignaron ese día a las 23:59.
> 
> El primer día que cotizaron las acciones restado el dividendo fue el 14 abril



OK,así pillaste derechos también, buena jugada.:Aplauso:

Futuros USA en verde y el DAX recuperando. La tarde puede ser divertida.


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2014)

cerramos cortitos 10480 en 10435 , abrimos largos


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

las farmaceúticas siguen on fire hoy, quitando zeltia que ayer se salió.


----------



## Xiux (23 Abr 2014)

Para los Iberdrolos que vamos verdes, ahora un +1%


Recomendaciones de la mañana: Citi aconseja comprar Iberdrola y eleva su precio a 5,4 euros - 23/04/2014 09:02:00
Estas son las principales recomendaciones de la mañana:

- Iberdrola: Citi aconseja COMPRAR y eleva precio objetivo a 5,4 desde 5 euros.


----------



## James Bond (23 Abr 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Para los Iberdrolos que vamos verdes, ahora un +1%
> 
> 
> Recomendaciones de la mañana: Citi aconseja comprar Iberdrola y eleva su precio a 5,4 euros - 23/04/2014 09:02:00
> ...



Eso me gusta


----------



## TenienteDan (23 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Teniente Dan, si eres programador, podrías convertir esto a PRT?
> no son virus, son descargas directas del indicador
> 
> http://www.broker-forex.fr/download/RSI-Belkhayate.ex4
> ...



Soy un simple aficionado, de programar no se apenas nada. Dudo que fuese capaz :S


----------



## Chila (23 Abr 2014)

6 euros, ahí llegaremos los iberdrolos.


----------



## James Bond (23 Abr 2014)

Quizá sea una pregunta tonta, relacionada con la declaración de la renta. Si yo compré unas acciones en 2013 pero no las he vendido entiendo que no las tengo que declarar.

¿Solo se declaran cuando se venden y obtienes un beneficio o perdida?

Un saludo.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Abr 2014)

A ver el nasdaq hasta donde se la pega hoy...


----------



## Rodrigo (23 Abr 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Quizá sea una pregunta tonta, relacionada con la declaración de la renta. Si yo compré unas acciones en 2013 pero no las he vendido entiendo que no las tengo que declarar.
> 
> ¿Solo se declaran cuando se venden y obtienes un beneficio o perdida?
> 
> Un saludo.





Eso es, lo que cuenta es cuando se venden


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

guanooooooo


fuera de grifols


----------



## amago45 (23 Abr 2014)

Mal dato de viviendas nuevas USA, nos vamos para abajo ... ... 
son bajadas sanas


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Mal dato de viviendas nuevas USA, nos vamos para abajo ... ...
> son bajadas sanas



ya te digo: -14,5% ::


se esperaban 450k, han sido 384k
pero baja mucho mas el nasdaq


vamos a preparar la pasta de grifols por si la lía en natra y la tira a 1,7 o menos


----------



## Tio Masclet (23 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> guanooooooo
> 
> 
> fuera de grifols



De momento guanillo.


----------



## Topongo (23 Abr 2014)

Pero no hemos quedado aquí cienes y cienes de veces que los malos datos en estos ultimos tiempos son buenos datos para la bolsa porque no quitan estímulos?
No es esto lo que se lleva ahora? ::


----------



## Chila (23 Abr 2014)

Rodrigo dijo:


> Eso es, lo que cuenta es cuando se venden



Si tienes mucho muchisimo pagaras por pattimonio tambien, ¿no?


----------



## vmmp29 (23 Abr 2014)

un día bastante aburrido
Lorillard en 54.9 fuera .
1.9 $ de beneficio not bad , ponzi , lastima que sólo eran 70


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Mal dato de viviendas nuevas USA, nos vamos para abajo ... ...
> son bajadas sanas



lo malo es bueno y lo bueno también es bueno chaval


----------



## LCIRPM (23 Abr 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Quizá sea una pregunta tonta, relacionada con la declaración de la renta. Si yo compré unas acciones en 2013 pero no las he vendido entiendo que no las tengo que declarar.
> 
> ¿Solo se declaran cuando se venden y obtienes un beneficio o perdida?
> 
> Un saludo.



No es tonto el que pregunta, sino el que se acuesta sin aprender algo.

Lo que se declara es el incremento o pérdida, así que se declara en el ejercicio en el que se vende, pero debes conservar el valor de compra para calcular la diferencia que es por lo que se tributa. 
Si no vuelven a cambiar la ley, dependiendo del periodo que mantienes esas acciones, pudes tributar en la base imponible del trabajo o en la del ahorro (por las ganancias siempres pagas), sin embargo las pérdidas son más complicadas de compensar.


----------



## Robopoli (23 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Pero no hemos quedado aquí cienes y cienes de veces que los malos datos en estos ultimos tiempos son buenos datos para la bolsa porque no quitan estímulos?
> No es esto lo que se lleva ahora? ::




Los datos de empleo son los que condicionan más los estímulos principalmente porque uno de los mandatos que tiene la FED es cuidar del empleo usano además de los mercados financieros. 
Los datos de vivienda si son malos son malos a secas 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ladrillófilo (23 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> creo que se basa en las operaciones de bloques con bastantes acciones, la efectivas. si tu has comprado 15.000 euros en el san, pues eres una mano gacela, pero si lo has hecho en montebalito (que tiene 2 dias pepones por delante) por poner algo  pues igual eres una mano fuerte con esa orden cumplida en ese valor



No lo acabo de entender. Lo que pregunté es que cómo detecta Koncorde si hay volumen oculto. 

El problema es que no se muy bien cómo funciona el tema de emitir una orden ocultada, se puede ocultar tal cual suena? O hay requisitos?


----------



## amago45 (23 Abr 2014)

Han aprovechado en el IBEX y en la sesión de hoy se están marcando un doble suelo curiosete en 10.400 ... ... se iría a 10.550


----------



## Xiux (23 Abr 2014)

Iberdrolos: Mas referencias a la recomendación del Citi

Citi eleva hasta 5,40 el precio objetivo de Iberdrola y mantiene su consejo de compra - Noticias de Inversión

EON: Fitch nos da caña

RPT-Fitch Revises E.ON's Outlook to Negative; Affirms at 'A-' | Reuters


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Han aprovechado en el IBEX y en la sesión de hoy se están marcando un doble suelo curiosete en 10.400 ... ... se iría a 10.550



o el techo en 10.480. según se mire 







además ayer justo acabamos en el 61,80 de la bajada


----------



## Montegrifo (23 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> lo malo es bueno y lo bueno también es bueno chaval



Ej ujté una fuente inajotable de sapiencia y sabiduría.

Pofavó siga jiluminando nuejtros caminos


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Abr 2014)

paso a saludar antes de que me baneen.


----------



## Tono (23 Abr 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Ej ujté una fuente inajotable de sapiencia y sabiduría.
> 
> Pofavó siga jiluminando nuejtros caminos



es una fuente inagotable de decir siempre lo mismo, con las mismas palabras y los mismos iconos. Pero si dices siempre lo mismo al final aciertas por pura estadística.
Pa mí que es el alcohol y el picante, que le han creado un cortocircuito neuronal.

El cierre no pinta nada bien.
¿hay alguna página para ver todo el SP en tiempo real? o el DJ o el Nasdaq?


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Abr 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> paso a saludar antes de que me baneen.



Que ha hecho usted?

¿A quien ha arruinado? :vomito:


----------



## Tono (23 Abr 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> paso a saludar antes de que me baneen.



algo habrás hecho entonces
¿o lo vas a hacer?


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> es una fuente inagotable de decir siempre lo mismo, con las mismas palabras y los mismos iconos. Pero si dices siempre lo mismo al final aciertas por pura estadística.
> Pa mí que es el alcohol y el picante, que le han creado un cortocircuito neuronal.
> 
> El cierre no pinta nada bien.
> ¿hay alguna página para ver todo el SP en tiempo real? o el DJ o el Nasdaq?



Yo lo miro aqui, tendrá algún minutillo de retraso pero lo venden como real
S&P 500 | Índice S&P 500 | S&P 500


----------



## Tono (23 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Yo lo miro aqui, tendrá algún minutillo de retraso pero lo venden como real
> S&P 500 | Índice S&P 500 | S&P 500



Gracias Ajetreo. No es el índice en tiempo real lo que quiero ver. Me refería a todos los valores. Algo tipo Ecobolsa para el IBEX.


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Que ha hecho usted?
> 
> ¿A quien ha arruinado? :vomito:





Tono dijo:


> algo habrás hecho entonces
> ¿o lo vas a hacer?



Nada del otro mundo. postear pililas en hilos que no deberían estar en el principal. o

(estoy en carrera loca para llegar a los 3.000 mensajes para mi cuarto aniversario en este loquero llamado burbuja)


----------



## James Bond (23 Abr 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> No es tonto el que pregunta, sino el que se acuesta sin aprender algo.
> 
> Lo que se declara es el incremento o pérdida, así que se declara en el ejercicio en el que se vende, pero debes conservar el valor de compra para calcular la diferencia que es por lo que se tributa.
> Si no vuelven a cambiar la ley, dependiendo del periodo que mantienes esas acciones, pudes tributar en la base imponible del trabajo o en la del ahorro (por las ganancias siempres pagas), sin embargo las pérdidas son más complicadas de compensar.



Declaración de la renta presentada, la verdad es que es bastante sencilla de realizar, tienes un apartado para operaciones a menos de un año y otro para mas de un año.

Y pensar que me soplaba 60€ un asesor por 15 minutos de trabajo ::


----------



## Tono (23 Abr 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Nada del otro mundo. postear pililas en hilos que no deberían estar en el principal. o
> 
> (estoy en carrera loca para llegar a los 3.000 mensajes para mi cuarto aniversario en este loquero llamado burbuja)



¿pililas?
Tu lo que has puesto es a Pandoro en su esplendor.
Cochino.


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Abr 2014)

Pregunto... Como se hace para protestar por unas fotos ?

En concreto estas http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6963-brasero-ese-olvidado-2.html#post11444861


Pililas!!!! Donde? :fiufiu:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (23 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Pregunto... Como se hace para protestar por unas fotos ?



¿ud. lo que quiere es arruinarme? depende de como me quiera arruinar, me dejo :o o


para reportar, esquina superior derecha del mensaje en cuestión. La señal de ceda el paso.


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> es una fuente inagotable de decir siempre lo mismo, con las mismas palabras y los mismos iconos. Pero si dices siempre lo mismo al final aciertas por pura estadística.
> Pa mí que es el alcohol y el picante, que le han creado un cortocircuito neuronal.
> 
> El cierre no pinta nada bien.
> ¿hay alguna página para ver todo el SP en tiempo real? o el DJ o el Nasdaq?





http://finance.yahoo.com/

los agregas a tu portfolio y te aparecen tipo banda por abajo


aqui los más destacados en RT
Stock Center - Yahoo Finance


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Abr 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> ¿ud. lo que quiere es arruinarme? depende de como me quiera arruinar, me dejo :o o
> 
> No hombre... yo lo que quiero es que arruine a algún leoncio en ciernes... o al gato mismo ::
> 
> ...



Gracias. Hecho... Es mi primera vez :cook:


----------



## Durmiente (23 Abr 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Para los Iberdrolos que vamos verdes, ahora un +1%
> 
> 
> Recomendaciones de la mañana: Citi aconseja comprar Iberdrola y eleva su precio a 5,4 euros - 23/04/2014 09:02:00
> ...



Al final, he vuelto a entrar en Iberdrola esta misma mañana.

Ya le voy ganando.

Por lo pronto, la cosa no ha empezado mal.

Ya veremos.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2014 at 17:56 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Gracias. Hecho... Es mi primera vez :cook:



Luego nos cuentas si te hacen caso....


----------



## Tono (23 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/
> 
> los agregas a tu portfolio y te aparecen tipo banda por abajo
> 
> ...



sí, es parecido a google finance que también salen en tiempo real, pero cada vez que eliminas las cookies del navegador tienes que volver a buscar los valores que te interesan. 
Me refiero a una página con la lista completa de valores, tipo ecobolsa.
No es que vaya a cruzar el charco de momento, pero dependiendo de como salgan los balances del 1T y nos vayamos haciendo una idea del 2ºT, a lo mejor hay que salir por patas del IBEX.


----------



## sr.anus (23 Abr 2014)

y qué si me llaman loco? un recorte de 500 puntos en el dax


----------



## Tono (23 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Gracias. Hecho... Es mi primera vez :cook:




hacerlo pa ná es tontería (aunque el tonto ese que pone fotos de cadáveres se lo merece)
Yo he reportado a mitad de la gente del hilo y aquí siguen. Al gato por alcohólico, a Paulistano por feo, a Ane por hermafrodita, a Pecata por hacer spam de artilugios de cocina, a Bertok por aguafiestas, al gato por troll, a Ponzi porque me dió la gana, a Topongo por centimero, al gato por cansino... 

y no sigo que tengo pa tós y me sobra :cook:

---------- Post added 23-abr-2014 at 18:09 ----------




Ajetreo dijo:


> Pregunto... Como se hace para protestar por unas fotos ?
> 
> En concreto estas http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...6963-brasero-ese-olvidado-2.html#post11444861
> 
> ...



yo he curioseado en el perfil de Lavidaes.. para ver donde había escrito los últimos mensajes:fiufiu:


----------



## Montegrifo (23 Abr 2014)

ManhaReversal?:8:

Como se nota que estaba a punto de meterles... Vaya ojo estoy echando últimamente


----------



## boquiman (23 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> El cierre no pinta nada bien.
> ¿hay alguna página para ver todo el SP en tiempo real? o el DJ o el Nasdaq?



En la misma página de Investing, pero seleccionando dentro de los índices la pestaña componentes.

Componentes S&P 500 | Precios Indices Acciones S&P 500

Componentes Dow Jones Industrial Average | Precios Indices Acciones Dow 30

Componentes Nasdaq 100 | Precios Indices Acciones Nasdaq 100


----------



## Tono (23 Abr 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> En la misma página de Investing, pero seleccionando dentro de los índices la pestaña componentes.
> 
> Componentes S&P 500 | Precios Indices Acciones S&P 500
> 
> ...



eso era lo que quería.:o

tómate algo, que paga Calópez.


----------



## Durmiente (23 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> y qué si me llaman loco? un recorte de 500 puntos en el dax



Me parece que va a ser como de que no....


Pero ya veremos.... ¿quién sabe?


----------



## Robopoli (23 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> y qué si me llaman loco? un recorte de 500 puntos en el dax



Un día me tenéis que dejar probar eso que reparten por aquí de vez en cuando


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2014)

Veo en la tele a la belen esteban firmando libros y me preparo unos cortos del Ibex...::::


----------



## sr.anus (23 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Un día me tenéis que dejar probar eso que reparten por aquí de vez en cuando



es unas lineas medio en coña, medio en serio :no: cuando todo el mundo esta alcistah.... yo todavia no se que se esta celebrando o descontando :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

yo me apunto a esa teoría, del sr.anus porque cuadra con lo que planteé:


Spoiler









*
METO ZOOM:*

En la primera caída, la de precios a saco se produjo a partir de la tercera semana del pico macd+precio







en la segunda corrección, la caída de precios













Donde pone próxima, es esta. Así que la que viene es la cuarta 


Nota. anteriores caídas: VACACIONES DE VERANO y VACACIONES DE NAVIDAD.


----------



## sinnombrex (23 Abr 2014)

He estado con la declaracion de la renta y bueno, me voy ahora a tomar algo que ya no aguanto mas.

Nunca habia comprado acciones hasta este año, y a la hora de poner la "denominacion de los valores transmitidos (entidad emisora)" no me queda claro si rellenarlo con el nombre de la accion solamente. Durante el año trabaje con ING y Renta 4. Algunos valores no puedo poner el nombre correctamente, como K+S AG (el programa no deja escribir el +).

Esa es la pregunta facil, pero ahora viene la dificil.

Recibi un dividendo de E.ON que sobrepasa los 1500 euros del minimo exento, y a mayores otro dividendo de 350 de una empresa patria. El dividendo de eon vendi y compre antes de que pasaran los 2 meses y no me queda exento de impuesto, el otro dividendo de 350 si que he mantenido las acciones mas de 2 meses.

Por defecto me sale como exentos 1500 euros, y lo he modificado en la casilla 23 poniendo el dividendo de EON "2- otros rendimientos por la participacion en los fondos propios de entidades" No se si lo he hecho bien pero no me lo tiene en cuenta como exentos.

La segunda parte de este problema es que en la casilla 505 de doble imposicion, al rellenarla solo me devuelve el 21% de la parte que sobrepasa los 1500 euros, y no puedo modificarlo. 

Me podeis iluminar??


----------



## sr.anus (23 Abr 2014)

el sp esta duro de pelear el cabron, no cede mucho, pero el nasdaq 100 (mucho mas volatil) esta en un punto interesante ahora, susto o muerte. 
Sobre los 500 puntos del dax, ni caso, pero de momento voy cortejo y cubierta la entrada, a ver si nos dejan para las cervezas, las dronjas y las mujeres del fin de semana


----------



## Ajetreo (23 Abr 2014)

Han quitado las fotos de cadáveres. Lo que mas grima me daba es que en primer plano estaban los intestinos de uno... En fin pobre gente y encima hay quien hace mofa


----------



## Chila (23 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Han quitado las fotos de cadáveres. Lo que mas grima me daba es que en primer plano estaban los intestinos de uno... En fin pobre gente y encima hay quien hace mofa



Este foro es un poco especial, si...
Si ha reportado, bien hecho.

---------- Post added 23-abr-2014 at 21:03 ----------

Por cierto, BME despertando...¿o no?


----------



## ane agurain (23 Abr 2014)

en que cadena es el futbol?


----------



## Xiux (23 Abr 2014)

C+ liga champions 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (23 Abr 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> He estado con la declaracion de la renta y bueno, me voy ahora a tomar algo que ya no aguanto mas.
> 
> Nunca habia comprado acciones hasta este año, y a la hora de poner la "denominacion de los valores transmitidos (entidad emisora)" no me queda claro si rellenarlo con el nombre de la accion solamente. Durante el año trabaje con ING y Renta 4. Algunos valores no puedo poner el nombre correctamente, como K+S AG (el programa no deja escribir el +).
> 
> ...



Sobre los valores, pon el ticker en este caso es SDF.DE (cotiza en el mercado alemán) 
Ten en cuenta que los dividendos del mercado alemán están mas grabados que los del mercado patrio. Pero paso la pregunta a alguien mas experto


----------



## egarenc (23 Abr 2014)

sinnombrex dijo:


> He estado con la declaracion de la renta y bueno, me voy ahora a tomar algo que ya no aguanto mas.
> 
> Nunca habia comprado acciones hasta este año, y a la hora de poner la "denominacion de los valores transmitidos (entidad emisora)" no me queda claro si rellenarlo con el nombre de la accion solamente. Durante el año trabaje con ING y Renta 4. Algunos valores no puedo poner el nombre correctamente, como K+S AG (el programa no deja escribir el +).
> 
> ...




Respecto al ultimo punto, este ejemplo sacado de la web de dondividendo te puede ayudar:


Ejemplo 3: Tenemos acciones de SAP y nos corresponde un dividendo bruto de 3000 €.Supongamos que hemos presentado el documento DBASPANIEN/Kapitalerträge que limita la retención en origen al 15%, en tal caso y supongamos que sólo tenemos estas acciones para no complicar el ejemplo, entonces, tenemos:
- Retención en origen: 3.000*0,15 = 450 €
- Retención en destino: (3.000-450)*0,21 = 535,5 Euros
- Recibiremos un total de: 3.000-550-535,5 = 2014,5 Euros

Cuando nos toque hacer la declaración de la renta:

- Si suponemos que este es el único ingreso por dividendos recibidos, tenemos que al estar en el tramo de ingresos de dividendos por debajo de los 6000 €, nos retienen un teórico 21%, por lo que nos devolverían integramente la retención en origen por ser un 15%, esto es, menor al 21% nacional. 

Por otro lado, en el baremo Español:

- Los primeros 1500 Euros están exentos
- De 1500 a 3000 se aplica el 21%, esto es: 0,21*1500=315€, pero como nos habían retenido 535.5 Euros, la Hacienda Española nos devolverá: 535,5-315=220,5€.
En resumen, Hacienda nos devuelve: 220,5Euros y 450 € de la doble imposición salvo que el tipo medio efectivo de gravamen a la parte de la base liquidable gravada en el extranjero sea menor, en tal caso se aplicaría esta parte.

- See more at: Fiscalidad dividendos en España 2012 - Don Dividendo


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (23 Abr 2014)

Ceja alzada 1 - marica mala 0.....

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2014)

estamos en una cuña que rompera a la baja , en un par de meses cerraremos el gap 8650 :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (23 Abr 2014)

Pedazo Peponian after hours...


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2014)

los larguitos lo agradecen :Aplauso:


----------



## Namreir (23 Abr 2014)

Una pregunta: ¿Como va el gap en los 9.450? ¿Cuando lo cerramos? 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (23 Abr 2014)

Namreir dijo:


> Una pregunta: ¿Como va el gap en los 9.450? ¿Cuando lo cerramos?
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



junio o julio , desde ahi se producira el pullback a la cuña


----------



## Robopoli (23 Abr 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Pedazo Peponian after hours...



Resultados de Facebook y Apple


----------



## egarenc (23 Abr 2014)

Tesco y pm verde, imtech y alstom menos colorao, Bestinver a toda vela.....dia positivo


----------



## Robopoli (23 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Tesco y pm verde, imtech y alstom menos colorao, Bestinver a toda vela.....dia positivo




Da gustito bestinver... El día que me aburra de comprar y vender tengo claro que voy a hacer. Todavía no he encontrado ningún fondo nacional o internacional que se les parezca a estos en rendimiento histórico. Quizás Metavalor sea lo más parecido pero aún así desde mi punto de vista está lejos de lo que hace el Sr. Paramés.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 23-abr-2014 at 23:10 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> Tesco y pm verde, imtech y alstom menos colorao, Bestinver a toda vela.....dia positivo




Ojo que GE va a comprar Alstom. Lo acaban de anunciar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

---------- Post added 23-abr-2014 at 23:17 ----------

Muy serio el pepinazo de los futuros y sobre todo del nasdaq. A ver si mañana no lo jode nadie


----------



## egarenc (23 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Da gustito bestinver... El día que me aburra de comprar y vender tengo claro que voy a hacer. Todavía no he encontrado ningún fondo nacional o internacional que se les parezca a estos en rendimiento histórico. Quizás Metavalor sea lo más parecido pero aún así desde mi punto de vista está lejos de lo que hace el Sr. Paramés.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...



joder, un monstruo comiendose a otro monstruo.Vamos a ver que pasa...


----------



## bertok (23 Abr 2014)

General Electric, eso es una verdadera empresa


----------



## ponzi (23 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Da gustito bestinver... El día que me aburra de comprar y vender tengo claro que voy a hacer. Todavía no he encontrado ningún fondo nacional o internacional que se les parezca a estos en rendimiento histórico. Quizás Metavalor sea lo más parecido pero aún así desde mi punto de vista está lejos de lo que hace el Sr. Paramés.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...





egarenc dijo:


> Tesco y pm verde, imtech y alstom menos colorao, Bestinver a toda vela.....dia positivo



Bestinver es tranquilidad, te puedes ir de vacaciones que ellos miga a miga todos los meses van sumando. 

Bestinfond

En 21 años solo han tenido 4 años negativos

Philip morris desde que supero los 80 ya no baja ni a tiros, alstom pues es simplemente esperar e imtech esperar pero agarrando bien la silla.

Metavalor lo esta haciendo muy bien pero justamente el fondo que mas me gusta ,el internaciona, es demasiado pequeño. Es algo que no tiene mucha importancia a priori siempre y cuando no se produzca un pánico como el de 2008

Metavalor internacional

2,4 mill

Metavalor

13 mill

Ademas otra de las ventajas de invertir en fondos es que no te complicas con hacienda


----------



## Robopoli (23 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> joder, un monstruo comiendose a otro monstruo.Vamos a ver que pasa...



El monstruo de verdad es GE. Más de 30 veces la capitalización de Alstom que no es exactamente lo que se conoce como PYME. Comparando con empresas patrias GE es como tres telefónicas o unas 150 Gamesas 
Tenía un compi que trabajó en una división de GE durante unos años y dice que para entender a que área pertenecía tuvo que empaparse un árbol un diagrama de tres pares. Cuando consiguió entender donde estaba se sintió como en el espantatiburones cuando decían eso de "tu estas por debajo de la caca de ballena" aunque en teoría estaba en un puesto de dirección pero es que eso es absurdamente grande.


----------



## egarenc (23 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Bestinver es tranquilidad, te puedes ir de vacaciones que ellos miga a miga todos los meses van sumando.
> 
> Bestinfond
> 
> ...



después de deshacerme de las ACI sin sufrir daños pero si estando muy incomodo todo el tiempo, lo de imtech estando a menos 'y pico' (prediero no mirarlo) no me preocupa tanto, es darle tiempo....igual se la queda también GE a buen precio :rolleye:


----------



## Robopoli (23 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> General Electric, eso es una verdadera empresa



Más de 120 años de historia y como cofundador el Sr. Edison. 
Claro que por otro lado más de 150 años tenía Lehman Brothers cuando se fue al guano ::


----------



## Chila (23 Abr 2014)

Yo tambien estoy en bestinfond, bueno mis retoños, y de vez en cuando tambien tengo tentaciones de vender todo y darselo al señor parames.


----------



## egarenc (23 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Yo tambien estoy en bestinfond, bueno mis retoños, y de vez en cuando tambien tengo tentaciones de vender todo y darselo al señor parames.



idem en lo de los retoños, se que es solo el 'milkmaid's tale', pero echandoles 200 euricos al mes se me plantan con 18 años, y con capacidad para comprar ACI y ANR )las compañias enteras, no acciones) ::

por cierto, la new:

GE Said to Be in Talks to Buy Alstom for Over $13 Billion - Bloomberg

13.000 millones, un 25% más de lo que capitaliza actualmente


----------



## sinnombrex (24 Abr 2014)

Aviso, tocho infumable sobre retenciones de dividendos y doble imposición, solo leer bajo vuestra propia responsabilidad. Siento las faltas de ortografía estoy cansado y ya me cuesta ver.



Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Sobre los valores, pon el ticker en este caso es SDF.DE (cotiza en el mercado alemán)
> Ten en cuenta que los dividendos del mercado alemán están mas grabados que los del mercado patrio. Pero paso la pregunta a alguien mas experto



Gracias



egarenc dijo:


> Respecto al ultimo punto, este ejemplo sacado de la web de dondividendo te puede ayudar:
> 
> 
> Ejemplo 3: Tenemos acciones de SAP y nos corresponde un dividendo bruto de 3000 €.Supongamos que hemos presentado el documento DBASPANIEN/Kapitalerträge que limita la retención en origen al 15%, en tal caso y supongamos que sólo tenemos estas acciones para no complicar el ejemplo, entonces, tenemos:
> ...



El problema no es ese exactamente, y aunque los números son muy parecidos es mas o menos lo mismo.
En alemania me retuvieron el 26% y en españa el 21% del dividendo menos la retención alemana, hasta ahi todo bien.
El problema es que yo NO compre la accion ni dos meses antes del dividendo ni espere dos meses a venderla y no tengo derecho a la excepción del 21% de los primeros 1500,

Por defecto en el borrador me sale como exentos 1500 euros, y lo he modificado en la casilla 23 poniendo el dividendo de EON en la casilla:
_"2- otros rendimientos por la participación en los fondos propios de entidades" _
No se si lo he hecho bien pero es de la forma que no me devuelven el 21% de los primeros 1500 euros, que no tengo derecho a ellos por no tener la acción mas de dos meses antes, o después de la fecha del dividendo.

He encontrado este ejemplo en la pagina que me pones y se adapta bastante a mi caso (excepto que en mi caso tributa todo al 21%):



> Ejemplo 4: Tenemos acciones de Eon y nos corresponde un dividendo bruto de 3000 €, pero no hemos presentado el documento que nos reduce las retenciones al 15% sino que nos retienen lo habitual en Alemania, el 26.375%., en tal caso y supongamos que sólo tenemos estas acciones para no complicar el ejemplo tenemos:
> - Retención en origen: 3.000*0,26375 = 791,25 €
> - Retención en destino: (3.000-791,25)*0,21 = 463,8375 €
> - Recibiremos un total de: 3.000-791,25- 463,8375= 1744,9125€
> ...



En mi caso solo me tienen que devolver el 21% de la doble imposicion, ya que no estoy exento de los primeros 1500 euros.

Estaba mirando y en la casilla 505 he puesto lo que indico en rojo:

Tipo: 1- Rendimientos del trabajo o de actividades economicas
2- Otras rentas distintas de las anteriores

En la columna rentas incluidas en la base del ahorro, dentro del desglose elegi:
Otras rentas obtenidas en el extranjero incluidas en la base del ahorro y puse la cantidad bruta del dividendo, si fuera el ejemplo anterior serian 3000€
Impuesto satisfecho en el extranjero 791,25€ que es el 26,375% del dividendo total.

Poniendolo asi, es como me da casi (no me encaja por 2 euros), la cantidad que creo que me tienen que devolver con la doble imposicion.

Se que es un coñazo todo esto que escribo, y al final me temo que tendre que ir a un asesor fiscal, aunque nunca me ha gustado, pero dejandolo aqui escrito igual ayudo a alguien.

Y la casilla 23 de dividendos, como no tengo derecho a la exencion del 21% por no mantener las acciones mas de 2 meses antes o despues de que repartieran el dividendo pues la he rellenado asi (lo rojo es lo que marco), pero tampoco estoy seguro si esta bien:

Tipo de rendimiento:
1- Rendimientos a los que es aplicable la exención del articulo 7)y de la ley del impuesto
2- Otros rendimientos por la participación en los fondos propios de las entidades. y siguiendo el ejemplo anterior, lo he rellenado no con los 3000 euros, sino con (3.000-791,25)

En esto tengo varias dudas, ya que la participación en los fondos propios no me suena muy apropiado para un dividendo y tampoco sabia si poner los 3000 o como he puesto en este caso (3.000-791,25).

Espero que me haya expresado bien para que me entendáis y así quizás podáis ayudarme, y seguro que alguno mas también le ayudara. Ya os leo mañana y gracias, aunque solo sea por leerlo.


----------



## amago45 (24 Abr 2014)

Marca Ejjjjjjpaña y tal ... ... :vomito::vomito::vomito:

La banca salva 40.000 millones en capital gracias a un decreto del Gobierno | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃS


Banco Sabadell gana 81,2 mlns de euros, un 58,8% más.Frente a los 83,2 mlns de euros que esperaba el mercado 

http://www.cnmv.es/Portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={ea4cc4d8-293e-4692-9015-99dc9576270f}

Caixabank ganó 152 millones en el primer trimestre del año, el 54,6% menos

http://www.cnmv.es/portal/verDoc.axd?t={a4faa153-f457-4d3c-bdfe-a0d732f54a26}


----------



## Tono (24 Abr 2014)

Buenos días.

@sinnombrex, efectivamente es en la casilla 505 donde deduces la doble imposición. Creo que lo has hecho todo correcto. He estado mirando como me lo hacía mi gestor con el div. de Bayer pero hasta el año pasado se cubría otra casilla, la 732, ya que ha cambiado todo este año.
En cuanto a dividendos exentos o no exentos no te puedo decir como se hace, yo he permanecido en todos los valores los dos meses preceptivos, con lo que he sumado todo y lo he puesto en la casilla 23 como exento. Pero como sólo da dos opciones ahí se supone que los no exentos van como la opción 2 'otros rendimientos'.

Un buen articulo de Fernánde Hódar sobre la precaución y los peligross de las correcciones.

*Tacita a tacita, se lleva el dinero a casa*



> Estarán conmigo que esto de invertir en bolsa es alucinante. Te esmeras buscando valores en los que meter los euros. Haces una criba para elegirlos. Este no, que está caro. Este otro ya ha subido mucho. Aquel tiene deudas hasta debajo de la cama. Te quedas con lo mejorcito, o con lo que crees que lo es, porque luego te aparece alguno con doble contabilidad (léase Pescanova como ejemplo reciente) y te hunde en la miseria. A lo más granado del parqué lo pasas por el garbillo del análisis técnico y, a elección del consumidor, se le aplica el oscilador técnico que más guste. Si se quiere estar a la última, la nube del Ichimoku, mola cantidad. Te reúnes con los amigos y, en tono docto, les aconsejas prudencia, porque tras el cruce del Tenkan con Kijun la cotización ha atravesado el Kumo, que como todo el mundo sabe, es la nube. No sé si con esto se gana dinero, pero les dejas con la boca abierta...



La bolsa de cristal - Tacita a tacita, se lleva el dinero a casa - Blogs Expansi?n.com


----------



## amago45 (24 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Tacita a tacita, se lleva el dinero a casa
> 
> ... ... ... Te reúnes con los amigos y, en *tono docto*, les aconsejas prudencia, ... ... ...



Le mencionan y todo ... :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (24 Abr 2014)

Lo de los resultados de la banca era visto. Millones por todos los lados y aunque Caixabank gana menos, por los extrordinarios, mejora en todos los aspectos del negocio.

Final de trimestre glorioso, IBEX a máximos si USA lo permite que parece que sí, y luego a hilar fino que viene curvas peligrosas hasta junio. A partir de ahí, no veo la cosa nada clara, dado que todo va como el carajo en España.


----------



## Topongo (24 Abr 2014)

Buenos dias foristas, lo del Sabadell no se como tomarlo, me da que ni fu ni fa viene siendo lo esperado por el mercado asi que ni idea.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

como ya dijo MV zahorí , estamos en una cuña y ahora toca ir a la parte baja , asi que estas subiditas se aprovecharan para cargar cortos desde lo alto :Aplauso:


----------



## amago45 (24 Abr 2014)

Apertura del IBEX con Gapcilllo, a ver si lo cierran en la primera media hora y a partir de ahí, verdes praderas hasta las 14.00 que habla Draghi ...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2014)

cerramos largos de ayer 10435 en 10495 cargamos cortos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## LOLO08 (24 Abr 2014)

Gowex enchufadas hacia en Norte


----------



## amago45 (24 Abr 2014)

Sabadell tiene un buén paquete a la venta en 2.40
Pasando ese nivel, "the sky is the limit" y tal


----------



## Topongo (24 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Sabadell tiene un buén paquete a la venta en 2.40
> Pasando ese nivel, "the sky is the limit" y tal



Pues nada al Sky !


----------



## egarenc (24 Abr 2014)

Parece que al mercado le ha gustado lo de GE y Alstom. De momento +13%. Estoy en verde cuando hace un mes estaba a -25%

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (24 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Buenos dias foristas, lo del Sabadell no se como tomarlo, me da que ni fu ni fa viene siendo lo esperado por el mercado asi que ni idea.



Ahi las tenemos:Baile:


----------



## amago45 (24 Abr 2014)

Sabadell, mini boom !!!


----------



## Topongo (24 Abr 2014)

Señores siguiente resistencia importante si no recuerdo mal andaba por wl 2,7x no?
Bienaventurados los que tuvimos fe en el SAbadell...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2014)

se dice FED tio lirio , pero si no sube ni un 1% :ouch:

---------- Post added 24-abr-2014 at 09:34 ----------

ahora ya un 2,5% , maldita sea , no teniais que ganar :ouch:


----------



## Topongo (24 Abr 2014)

Por lo demas Mittal ahí cabezazos contra 12... a ver si superamos.


----------



## LCIRPM (24 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ojo que GE va a comprar Alstom. Lo acaban de anunciar.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...



Creo que en algun sitio ya se había comentado pero ¿No os parece que el inundar de dólares la bolsa americana ha hecho que su capitalización "nominal" de sus empresas no se hunda y estén en condiciones de comprar barato el mundo? (Europa *aún* no, porque el euro está caro, pero si Droghi coge el relevo y pone en marcha la impresora y el euro/dolar se equilibra .... )


----------



## inversobres (24 Abr 2014)

Alcismo patologico. A las 10 toca meneo. Estamos al acecho.

San a por los 7,20 otra vez.


----------



## LÁNGARO (24 Abr 2014)

con un par:
La comisión anticorrupción pide subir el sueldo de los políticos españoles - EcoDiario.es


----------



## xavigomis (24 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Parece que al mercado le ha gustado lo de GE y Alstom. De momento +13%. Estoy en verde cuando hace un mes estaba a -25%
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk



Lástima... yo no tuve tu paciencia y las largué con un exiguo +3% tras estar también a -20%.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (24 Abr 2014)

morning!
Vamos esas Zeltias !!


Apple premia al accionista: eleva el dividendo y el programa de recompra de acciones

Hará un split 7x1: entregará seis títulos por cada acción el próximo 2 de junio.
El valor subió un 7% en el after hours hasta máximos del año.
Su programa de recompra de acciones crece en 30.000 millones de dólares.
Además, aprobó un incremento de casi un 8% en su dividendo trimestral.


----------



## paulistano (24 Abr 2014)

Sab se ha comido las 300k del 45 en ná.....


----------



## Topongo (24 Abr 2014)

Joder a este paso nos vamos al 52 que creo recordar que era mini rersistencia o algo asi hoy mismo...
Paulistano, amago & co Sabadelianos hoy toca conga como en los mejores tiempos.


----------



## inversobres (24 Abr 2014)

Meneito de la franja horaria. Esperando el cierre del gap, y calentando el ambiente para el carasapo.

Waiting...


----------



## Durmiente (24 Abr 2014)

Supongo que hoy veremos si IBE puede con los 5€...


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

paso a saludar 

luego estaremos

radar para BIO


----------



## paulistano (24 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Joder a este paso nos vamos al 52 que creo recordar que era mini rersistencia o algo asi hoy mismo...
> Paulistano, amago & co Sabadelianos hoy toca conga como en los mejores tiempos.



En mi paja mental sabadell sube hoy un 7%.....Amonoh!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Durmiente (24 Abr 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> En mi paja mental sabadell sube hoy un 7%.....Amonoh!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Me parece como de que eso es mucho....

---------- Post added 24-abr-2014 at 11:11 ----------

A ver si dejan que me monte un par de céntimos más abajo en SABADELL


----------



## amago45 (24 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> paso a saludar
> 
> luego estaremos
> 
> radar para BIO



radar también para Grifols, se está pegando con los niveles fibo, hoy toca el 50% y la EMA 30 ...

Superar los 38.45 nos manda a 39.08 (en teoría ... :: )


----------



## Montegrifo (24 Abr 2014)

Enhorabuena por la nueva conga sabadelina, ésta me he despistado.

Yo pruebo en carbures a ver si les saco el margen suficiente para dejarlas engordar tranquilamente unos años... Aunque con el tono que últimamente tengo...


----------



## mpbk (24 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> lo hará, saludos.
> 
> ---------- post added 23-abr-2014 at 14:19 ----------
> 
> os acordáis del alstom y mi suelo? Viento en popa.




+14% :Baile::Baile::Baile:

de nada y tal..


----------



## Durmiente (24 Abr 2014)

Me parece a mi que a SABADELL la van a tirar un ratito...


----------



## Topongo (24 Abr 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Me parece a mi que a SABADELL la van a tirar un ratito...



Aun a riesgo de comerme un Owned ... por mi que me la tiren asi todos los dias vamos...
Y lo de Acerlor, pues bueno, hemos superado los 12 y nos han metidoa caponazos por debajo otra vez... seguimos en Stand-by... cuestión de tiempo.


----------



## Durmiente (24 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Aun a riesgo de comerme un Owned ... por mi que me la tiren asi todos los dias vamos...



No, no. Me refiero a que van acomerse los stops de algunos (ya han empezado) con lo que puede bajar al entorno de 41-42.... para volver a subir, naturalemente.

(O quizá soy muy exagerado, no sé...)

Yo había puesto entrada en 44 y la he bajado. Si me quedo fuera, tampoco es para tanto....


----------



## Topongo (24 Abr 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> No, no. Me refiero a que van acomerse los stops de algunos (ya han empezado) con lo que puede bajar al entorno de 41-42.... para volver a subir, naturalemente.
> 
> (O quizá soy muy exagerado, no sé...)
> 
> Yo había puesto entrada en 44 y la he bajado. Si me quedo fuera, tampoco es para tanto....



Jeje ya me imaginaba hombre, era una pequeña broma depues de subida recogida, reventada de stops y para arriba, ley de vida, personalmente ya con la posi cubierta + un 5% me la dejo para todo el año ya, paso de andar sufriendo y centmenado con esta ya.


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Aun a riesgo de comerme un Owned ... por mi que me la tiren asi todos los dias vamos...
> Y lo de Acerlor, pues bueno, hemos superado los 12 y nos han metidoa caponazos por debajo otra vez... seguimos en Stand-by... cuestión de tiempo.



¿Qué pasa si hoy subimos 5 o 10 centimetes? Pues que tenemos más que ayer. Y así tacita a tacita...


----------



## Durmiente (24 Abr 2014)

Santander la van a subir hasta 7,15 en un ratito (creo yo)

---------- Post added 24-abr-2014 at 12:04 ----------

Y BBVA puede llega rmuy bien a 9,10 en un ratito (creo yo).

Incluso pasarlo, si le da por subir "de verdad"


----------



## Tono (24 Abr 2014)

Enhorabuena a los del Sabadell. Subida con mucho volumen, tiene fuerza todavía.

Ojalá sean así de bien recibidos los balances de la banca que quedan por salir. :rolleye:

Todos los blue chip tirando juntos y los futuros USA verde lechuga. Los 10600 pueden caer hoy a la tarde si M. Draghi echa un cable.


----------



## ponzi (24 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> +14% :Baile::Baile::Baile:
> 
> de nada y tal..



Aqui el merito es de egarenc que para eso se la jugo a contracorriente y en un valor complejo como el solo.De hecho es el primero que menciono la empresa


----------



## Tono (24 Abr 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa si hoy subimos 5 o 10 centimetes? Pues que tenemos más que ayer. Y así tacita a tacita...



el problema es que los beneficios se recogen tacita a tacita y el guano cuando cae lo hace a capazos

Ane, Grifols no tira, yo no me arriesgaría ahí, algo está pasando con ese valor y con esa empresa. Métele a Iberdrola y espera, 50ct ganados antes del 31 de mayo casi seguros (que es cuando dejará de recomprar la propia IBerdrola, no hay cuidador mejor que ella)


----------



## Durmiente (24 Abr 2014)

¿A qué hora habla Draghi?


----------



## Tono (24 Abr 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> ¿A qué hora habla Draghi?



Zona Euro: el presidente del BCE, Mario Draghi, interviene en un acto en Ámsterdam (11:00 horas)

- Estados Unidos: peticiones semanales de desempleo. reclamos continuos semanales, pedidos de bienes duraderos y pedidos de bienes duraderos excluido transporte de marzo (14:30 horas).

En Estados Unidos publican Amazon, 3M, UPS, Microsoft, General Motors, Caterpillar, Starbucks, Coca-Cola Enterprise, Time Warner Cable, United Parcel Service, Visa, VeriSign, Verizon.


----------



## Topongo (24 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> el problema es que los beneficios se recogen tacita a tacita y el guano cuando cae lo hace a capazos
> 
> Ane, Grifols no tira, yo no me arriesgaría ahí, algo está pasando con ese valor y con esa empresa. Métele a Iberdrola y espera, 50ct ganados antes del 31 de mayo casi seguros (que es cuando dejará de recomprar la propia IBerdrola, no hay cuidador mejor que ella)



Para ser honestos con Acerlor muchas veces cuando suibe lo hace en plan chicharrete, de hecho esta vez se está comportando algo mas serio que las ultimas subidas 5% guanazos 5%.
A ver que pasa con ella yo tengo fe, claro como en todas lo que pasa que luego pandoro nos va quitando razones...


----------



## Robopoli (24 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Zona Euro: el presidente del BCE, Mario Draghi, interviene en un acto en Ámsterdam (11:00 horas)
> 
> - Estados Unidos: peticiones semanales de desempleo. reclamos continuos semanales, pedidos de bienes duraderos y pedidos de bienes duraderos excluido transporte de marzo (14:30 horas).
> 
> En Estados Unidos publican Amazon, 3M, UPS, Microsoft, General Motors, Caterpillar, Starbucks, Coca-Cola Enterprise, Time Warner Cable, United Parcel Service, Visa, VeriSign, Verizon.



Ná... un día sin actividad apenas  
De momento el Nasdaq Composite en premarket se está marcando un +1,30% que hace muchísimo que no veía. 
Como empiecen a petardear resultados hacia arriba esta noche acuesto a la prole pronto y me voy a enganchar una que ni el jato!! :


----------



## Tono (24 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Para ser honestos con Acerlor muchas veces cuando suibe lo hace en plan chicharrete, de hecho esta vez se está comportando algo mas serio que las ultimas subidas 5% guanazos 5%.
> A ver que pasa con ella yo tengo fe, claro como en todas lo que pasa que luego pandoro nos va quitando razones...



Comento por comentar, sin mayor conocimiento de los fundamentales de la empresa. Pensando simplemente en un medio plazo.
Yo no entraría en una empresa con su gráfico:







Las caídas hasta el 2013 se entienden por la crisis. Se supone que desde finales del año pasado hay una ligera recuperación... pero no ha repercutido en absoluto en Arcelor. Algo falla, los beneficios, la deuda, los contratos, los pedidos... parece que no se apuesta por ella. 
Y si miras sus volúmenes, para lo que capitaliza, son muy modestos y últimamente cayendo. Bajadas sin volumen... mal rollito.

Repito, es hablar por hablar. Por expresar un poco mi forma de ver o valorar una empresa por encima, antes de someterla a seguimiento.


----------



## Topongo (24 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Comento por comentar, sin mayor conocimiento de los fundamentales de la empresa. Pensando simplemente en un medio plazo.
> Yo no entraría en una empresa con su gráfico:
> 
> 
> ...



El tema es lo de siempre reestructuración y deuda, está quitandosela a buen ritmo, desde mediados de 2013 "va pa arriba" y practicamente todas la agencias la dan como P.O. entre 14-20€ y compra (ya se que esto no vale para nada)
Está concentrando plantas y cerrando otras, pero bueno el tiempo la pondrá en su sitio.
El gráfico de BME no es muy diferente cuando entramos la primera vez en torno a los 18-15... bajista a mas no poder...
Pero bueno ya se irá viendo.


----------



## Tono (24 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> El tema es lo de siempre reestructuración y deuda, está quitandosela a buen ritmo, desde mediados de 2013 "va pa arriba" y practicamente todas la agencias la dan como P.O. entre 14-20€ y compra (ya se que esto no vale para nada)
> Está concentrando plantas y cerrando otras, pero bueno el tiempo la pondrá en su sitio.
> El gráfico de BME no es muy diferente cuando entramos la primera vez en torno a los 18-15... bajista a mas no poder...
> Pero bueno ya se irá viendo.



ya, pero BME te garantizaba un 8%-10% de dividendo
en las dividenderas, las apuestas tienen menos peligro

Por ahondar en el tema del acero, se supone unas que las mayores consumidoras de acero son las grandes constructoras. Si ves las subidas desde finales del año pasado de TRE, OHL, FER, ACS... te quedas tonto. ¿por qué no repercute en Arcelor?


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2014)

recordad que estamos metidos en una jran cuña :fiufiu:

pobres gacelillas , pronto llegara vuestra hora :no:


----------



## Tono (24 Abr 2014)

ni fú, ni fá
parece que no ha gustado

*Draghi afirma que un empeoramiento de las expectativas de inflación justificaría medidas adicionales*

Draghi afirma que un empeoramiento de las expectativas de inflación justificaría medidas adicionales - elEconomista.es


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (24 Abr 2014)

Acabo de volver de vacaciones... y hay cosas que nunca fallan... acabo de vender con buenas pérdidas una parte de las EZE que llevo... y seguido ha empezado a subir. Creo que si vendo todo subirá aún más ::


----------



## Topongo (24 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ya, pero BME te garantizaba un 8%-10% de dividendo
> en las dividenderas, las apuestas tienen menos peligro
> 
> Por ahondar en el tema del acero, se supone unas que las mayores consumidoras de acero son las grandes constructoras. Si ves las subidas desde finales del año pasado de TRE, OHL, FER, ACS... te quedas tonto. ¿por qué no repercute en Arcelor?



No me malinterpretes yo en acerlor llevo Stop y no se si me la quedaré a muy largo plazo.
Pero... está en reestructuración y pagando deuda a buen ritmo (tipo FER) el problema es que aun le queda camino, pero tampoco deja de ser la mayor acerera del mundo, que no es poca cosa.
Las perdidas son bastante menores, se habla incluso de beneficios para este año creo recordar, en cuanto se quiten carga financiera y finalicen su plan debería subir rapidito.
En contra, por lo que he leido una posible ampliación con su valor disolutivo.
En cuanto vuelva producción de asia a europa y usa aun debería tirar mas.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2014 at 12:56 ----------




Sr. Burbujo dijo:


> Acabo de volver de vacaciones... y hay cosas que nunca fallan... acabo de vender con buenas pérdidas una parte de las EZE que llevo... y seguido ha empezado a subir. Creo que si vendo todo subirá aún más ::



Si no le importa de paso pongase corto otra vez en Sabadell ...
:fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Robopoli (24 Abr 2014)

Zimmer Holding y Biomet se fusionan. El acuerdo se valora en más de 13.000 quiñones de dolares.
Será por dinero!!


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

mts.acx.duro.técnicas

eran recomendaciones de casas varias para 2014


----------



## amago45 (24 Abr 2014)

Vamos a cerrar el gap de apertura ??? ???


----------



## Robopoli (24 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Vamos a cerrar el gap de apertura ??? ???



Pues a los que cacharrean con índices momento cojonudo para meter unos largazos, no?
No me creo yo que vaya a cerrar el Ibex ni siquiera plano con la que viene del otro lado del charco... Me juego un owned.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> el problema es que los beneficios se recogen tacita a tacita y el guano cuando cae lo hace a capazos
> 
> Ane, Grifols no tira, yo no me arriesgaría ahí, algo está pasando con ese valor y con esa empresa. Métele a Iberdrola y espera, 50ct ganados antes del 31 de mayo casi seguros (que es cuando dejará de recomprar la propia IBerdrola, no hay cuidador mejor que ella)



aupa. grifols me salí ayer en 38.30 en cuanto el nasdaq pegó esa primera bajada a -0.6%
+6-7% en 1 semana y listo.
igual me pasa como IAG que luego sube pero que me quiten lo ganado.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2014 at 05:14 ----------

el dax ha cerrado el otro?


----------



## LCIRPM (24 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Zimmer Holding y Biomet se fusionan. El acuerdo se valora en más de 13.000 quiñones de dolares.
> Será por dinero!!



El mercado está lleno de dólares (Japón les siguió y se esperan leuros a punta pala)

Si mi memoria no me engaña, en el siglo pasado las fusiones eran algo típico en los mercados de tendencias alcistas (de largo plazo)

Luego llegarán las OPAS (y algunas hostiles) y la distribución (OPVs tipo terra tal)

Después del hostiazo de Tontoro con lo poco que gané el año pasado (todo a la base del trabajo) y lo que perdí sin poder compensar (más de un año, a la base del ahorro) voy a ser más buyholdero porque el impacto fiscal es para pensárselo.


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Abr 2014)

Diversifiquen la inversión. Compren monedas de plata que están a buen precio. Hoy están pegando una buena bajada.


----------



## cuantovalemipiso (24 Abr 2014)

Si en España dicen que ya no hay crisis así que da igual que comprar que todo sube según este gobierno
CuantoValeMiPiso @CuantoValePiso | Te decimos si el piso que te interesa vale lo que piden – We tell you if the property that you want worth the money that the owner ask


----------



## mpbk (24 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Aqui el merito es de egarenc que para eso se la jugo a contracorriente y en un valor complejo como el solo.De hecho es el primero que menciono la empresa



pues dale el mérito a él....yo anuncie compra en minimos, si alguien me ha hecho caso ya gozará de un 40%

el merito en este foro vale 0, si lo tengo yo tampoco lo agradecéis


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

Deoleo: a la espera de que salte por encima de los 0445 euros - 24-04-2014 - Videos Destacados - Bolsamania TV


----------



## amago45 (24 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Deoleo: a la espera de que salte por encima de los 0445 euros - 24-04-2014 - Videos Destacados - Bolsamania TV



Malo que den un precio en la noticia ... ... :o:o:o


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

amago45 dijo:


> Malo que den un precio en la noticia ... ... :o:o:o



es que es evidente que ese es el precio a superar...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Abr 2014)

ese fdax mas vale que no pierda los 9550 con fuerza...


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

nos hemos detenido en máximos anteriores.
a riesgo de owned, *mañana por fibo en el tiempo, tocaría un mínimo más bajo que el que marquemos hoy.*


rsi diario y semanal


----------



## Robopoli (24 Abr 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> Si mi memoria no me engaña, en el siglo pasado las fusiones eran algo típico en los mercados de tendencias alcistas (de largo plazo)
> 
> Luego llegarán las OPAS (y algunas hostiles) y la distribución (OPVs tipo terra tal)
> 
> Después del hostiazo de Tontoro con lo poco que gané el año pasado (todo a la base del trabajo) y lo que perdí sin poder compensar (más de un año, a la base del ahorro) voy a ser más buyholdero porque el impacto fiscal es para pensárselo.



Lo que es para pensarse también es lo de usar fondos de forma más intensiva.
Lo de hacienda es una vergüenza se mire por donde se mire. 
Siempre digo lo mismo pero desde que una cobra gana un solo duro hasta que llega al empleado, empresario, autónomo el laberinto de impuestos impositivo que hay por medio es de locos (llámese impuesto de sociedades, SS, IRPF, o lo que sea). Si a eso se le añade los indirectos como el IVA, los ITP, y los del ahorro es para colgar un par de políticos del palo mayor.
Luego que si hay fuga de capitales..
Ya me he desahogao...


----------



## egarenc (24 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> pues dale el mérito a él....yo anuncie compra en minimos, si alguien me ha hecho caso ya gozará de un 40%
> 
> el merito en este foro vale 0, si lo tengo yo tampoco lo agradecéis



Tienes razón, mi único merito es no entrar en pánico el día siguiente a la compra, en la que el valor pego un bajón del 14% y dias después se fue desangrando poco a poco. Pero esto se trata de hacer dinero, por lo que merito nulo. 
Como puedes ver, tu problema es la forma, no el fondo...y en tu caso diluye lo segundo.
Aprovecho para preguntar por Mapfre en la que me he metido...como la veis para ir largo?

Pd. Gracias por el cumplido ponzi, esperemos que algun otro monstruo se interese por la que llevamos a medias 

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (24 Abr 2014)

Pepoooooooooooooonazus maximus!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chila (24 Abr 2014)

Mts tiene deudon tono.
Ya llegara, evidentemente si sigue estancada igual ahi nos quedamos. Pero las previsiones drl acero son positivas, bestinver esta dentro...
Por cierto, iberia sigue pepona. A ver donde vendo...


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Pepoooooooooooooonazus maximus!!!!!!!!!



futuros usanos?


el dax está ya en rojo


----------



## boquiman (24 Abr 2014)

:8: Menudo reversal del DAX...

Día interesante...


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2014)

chavalines , primero hemos de tocar la parte baja de la jran cuña , luego por ultima vez la parte alta :abajo:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





por comparar hasta dónde puede ir la caída, si nos atenemos al anterior máximo, cayó a 10.400 desde el máximo de hoy antes de rebotar un poco. Y luego hasta los 9600-9700

no digo que ocurra lo mismo


----------



## MattCoy (24 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> chavalines , primero hemos de tocar la parte baja de la jran cuña , luego por ultima vez la parte alta :abajo:




Eso sin decir niveles, o acompañarlo de un grafico de esos suyos, no sirve de nada...

Más que nada por ver si coincide lo que usted ve, con lo que yo veo, es que estoy equivocado::

Edito para decir, que el momento para haber abierto cortos, habria sido el 10530 en el segundo toque con un SL 10540 (los maximos anteriores), pero como me fui con la bici a hacer kms, pues me los he perdido. De momento liquidez absoluta


----------



## hombre-mosca (24 Abr 2014)

Que duro es luchar contra 2 mininos .....







PD: Siento mucho no poder ayudar mas con el tema de impuestos en los geraneos.... yo juego en otra liga. Lo siento mucho mucho. intentare ayudar.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2014)

la jran cuña en todo su gloria :no: 

aun debe quedar un ultimo toque a la parte alta , pero primero la parte baja será tocada después de algo de lateral amiotrofico 

una cuña es lo que esta haciendo el Ibex , el gap 9450 será desde donde se produzca el pullback y entonces ira con furia aniquiladora a buscar el 8650 , llevando la desesperación a toda gacela viviente :no:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

una de canarios:

BolsaCanaria .info | Telefónica la van a mantener hasta el dividendo
BolsaCanaria .info | Iberdrola no solo lo hace bien sino que encima bonito
BolsaCanaria .info | Grifols puede volver pronto a recuperar sesgo alcista
BolsaCanaria .info | Banco Popular confirma apoyo para continución alcista
BolsaCanaria .info | Urbas no tiene mala pinta pero no se puede invertir en ella
BolsaCanaria .info | Nos sigue sin gustar INDITEX
BolsaCanaria .info | IAG tratando de disolver HCH


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la jran cuña en todo su gloria :no:
> 
> aun debe quedar un ultimo toque a la parte alta , pero primero la parte baja será tocada después de algo de lateral amiotrofico
> 
> una cuña es lo que esta haciendo el Ibex , el gap 9450 será desde donde se produzca el pullback y entonces ira con furia aniquiladora a buscar el 8650 , llevando la desesperación a toda gacela viviente :no:



Los pelos como escarpias se me han quedado.


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> la jran cuña en todo su gloria :no:
> 
> aun debe quedar un ultimo toque a la parte alta , pero primero la parte baja será tocada después de algo de lateral amiotrofico
> 
> una cuña es lo que esta haciendo el Ibex , el gap 9450 será desde donde se produzca el pullback y entonces ira con furia aniquiladora a buscar el 8650 , llevando la desesperación a toda gacela viviente :no:



Lateral *amiotrófico*

Junta palabras en la Termomix :XX:

Intente explicar que quiere decir eso ienso:


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (24 Abr 2014)

fdax: ¿quien ha tirado de la cadena?


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2014)

la verdad es que el mercado estaba extrañamente complicado , pero al final MV con su mente prodigiosa pudo ver aquello que los mas potentes sistemah IA no pudieron :Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

ayer nos reíamos de los 500 puntos del dax eh? 

ya llevamos 140 sobre el cierre de ayer


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2014)

esta figura TESNICA ya la verán publicada por todos lados , claro cuando ya no quede casi recorrido bajista


----------



## vmmp29 (24 Abr 2014)

ha sido Putin......


----------



## Tono (24 Abr 2014)

jooooooder

el que no haya recogido su tacita que pase a recoger su capazo

voy a dormir la siesta, esperemos que esto cambie para el cierre


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> Eso sin decir niveles, o acompañarlo de un grafico de esos suyos, no sirve de nada...
> 
> Más que nada por ver si coincide lo que usted ve, con lo que yo veo, es que estoy equivocado::
> 
> Edito para decir, que el momento para haber abierto cortos, habria sido el 10530 en el segundo toque con un SL 10540 (los maximos anteriores), pero como me fui con la bici a hacer kms, pues me los he perdido. De momento liquidez absoluta



ahora diganos que es lo que ustec veía , por cierto servidor va corto desde 10495 con tres cojones , básicamente porque aun no debemos tocar la parte alta de la cuña :rolleye:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

dax cierra gap de ayer


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Abr 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> ha sido Putin......



Que ha hecho ahora

Tiene diarrea todo el Kremling para tirar asi de la cadena


----------



## Tio Masclet (24 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> jooooooder
> 
> el que no haya recogido su tacita que pase a recoger su capazo
> 
> voy a dormir la siesta, esperemos que esto cambie para el cierre



Efectivamente Tono, las subidas gotita a gotita, el guano... a cubos.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2014)

cerramos cortos 10495 en 10350 :baba: y cargamos largos con tres cojones :Aplauso:


----------



## Topongo (24 Abr 2014)

No si al final los sabadelianos nos zamaparemos el owned ....
Sobre todo yo con "Que me la tiren asi todos los dias" ojo que no acabemos rojetes hoy... madre de dios...
Mittal ya ni mentar claro.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> cerramos cortos 10495 en 10350 :baba: y cargamos largos con tres cojones :Aplauso:



tenías que haberlos cargado mañana


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2014)

estamos en un lateral , el movimiento amiotrofico será lo normal 

---------- Post added 24-abr-2014 at 15:55 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> tenías que haberlos cargado mañana



mañana suelto los largos a primera hora y cargo cortos :fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (24 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ayer nos reíamos de los 500 puntos del dax eh?
> 
> ya llevamos 140 sobre el cierre de ayer



njajajj no lo celebremos todavia
, pero por lo menos hemos cambiado el sesgo alcistah que te cagas por alcistah. c


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Que duro es luchar contra 2 mininos .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Pero el brasas este no se había ido?

Buffff que cansinidad!


Por lo demás saludos y plusvies gordas para todos!!!!


----------



## IRobot (24 Abr 2014)




----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2014)

cerramos larguitos 10350 en 10380 y abrimos cortos con tres cojones , lo que me ha costado , cantidad de errores a la hora de comprar en renta 4 diresto :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> njajajj no lo celebremos todavia
> , pero por lo menos hemos cambiado el sesgo alcistah que te cagas por alcistah. c



de momento ha cumplido con el día de hoy:

le tocaba, según mi fibo en el tiempo, máximos y mínimos el mismo día. (recuerdo que puede fallar por un día)







la vela de mañana debería estar comprendida dentro de la de hoy.
el lunes haría máximos más arriba que los de mañana.


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2014)

que dicen los ejpertitos de la cuña , MV quiere de saber vuestra opinioneh ienso:

---------- Post added 24-abr-2014 at 16:09 ----------

veo alta probabilidad de gap a la baja para mañana ienso:


----------



## Pepitoria (24 Abr 2014)




----------



## Ajetreo (24 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> [/COLOR]veo alta probabilidad de gap a la baja para mañana ienso:



Que su rabo tiene amiotrofia


----------



## Montegrifo (24 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que dicen los ejpertitos de la cuña , MV quiere de saber vuestra opinioneh ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-abr-2014 at 16:09 ----------
> 
> veo alta probabilidad de gap a la baja para mañana ienso:



Yo lo veo un fifty-fifty


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que dicen los ejpertitos de la cuña , MV quiere de saber vuestra opinioneh ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-abr-2014 at 16:09 ----------
> 
> veo alta probabilidad de gap a la baja para mañana ienso:



que en "semanal" no hay cuña, hay canal


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2014)

---------- Post added 24-abr-2014 at 16:21 ----------

no veía una figura TESNICA tan clara desde el gran triangulo simétrico inocho:


----------



## Robopoli (24 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> futuros usanos?
> 
> 
> el dax está ya en rojo



La leche como se ha dado la vuelta el nasdaq. Como un calcetín... 
A ver si acaba en verde por lo menos :8:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ---------- Post added 24-abr-2014 at 16:21 ----------
> 
> no veía una figura TESNICA tan clara desde el gran triangulo simétrico inocho:



esa cuña (con divergencia) creo que la puse yo antes, en rsi ::


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2014)

ya empezamos a apropiarnos del trabajo de los demás :ouch:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ya empezamos a apropiarnos del trabajo de los demás :ouch:


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2014)

no abuses del roto chaval :rolleye:

bueno os dejo , recordad la cuña


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

una oportunidad?
si rompe, claro







una posible entrada si TODO VA SEGÚN lo previsto: 1,87 si llega, pero con prudencia, porque también puede tirarla a 1,75


----------



## Durmiente (24 Abr 2014)

Me parece que esto está empezando a subir en serio.

Y nos dejamos de tonterías.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Me parece que esto está empezando a subir en serio.
> 
> Y nos dejamos de tonterías.


----------



## amago45 (24 Abr 2014)

Han cerrado el 'gapcito' del IBEX de esta mañana, y hala, alegría y birra fría


----------



## Durmiente (24 Abr 2014)

Sabéis perfectamente que, como les de la gana, se meriendan todas las directrices bajistasa corto plazo y les sobra arroz con leche de postre.

Y no se despeinan.

---------- Post added 24-abr-2014 at 17:37 ----------

Como se le ocurra al SP cerrar por encima de 84-85 mañana vamos a tener fiesta.


----------



## atman (24 Abr 2014)

A las buenas... vuelvo de la civilización... descansadito y listo... mientras pregunto... 

¿se decidirá Boston Scientic a romper de una vez por arriba??? 

Que lleva así desde Enero... que los resultados no van mal... que... vengaaa...!!!

Tengo el stop cubriendo gastos. Si de esta tampoco pasa, venderé y a buscar mejores pastos...

si eggg que...


----------



## sr.anus (24 Abr 2014)

toca guano tecnico


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2014)

hombre colgado , gap a la baja probabilísimo , advertidos quedais :no:


----------



## sr.anus (24 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> de momento ha cumplido con el día de hoy:
> 
> le tocaba, según mi fibo en el tiempo, máximos y mínimos el mismo día. (recuerdo que puede fallar por un día)
> 
> ...



me tienes loco, como se interpreta eso? como eres capaz de asimilar tantos indicadores tesnicos a la vez?

---------- Post added 24-abr-2014 at 17:52 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> y qué si me llaman loco? un recorte de 500 puntos en el dax




actualizacion locura de anus
han rebotado en mi linea azul, me estaran espiando los hungaros?


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> me tienes loco, como se interpreta eso? como eres capaz de asimilar tantos indicadores tesnicos a la vez?



Fibonacci en el tiempo suele funcionar bastante bien. Falla por una unidad si coges en diario-semanal-mensual (día, semana, mes)


Tirando un el primer mínimo y el segundo mínimo, te calcula el tercero, cuarto, quinto etc....

A veces los mínimos "fallan" porque:

- desde que se abre no se baja y se sube (deja una vela plana que es un "minimo"). esto ocurre a veces con gaps al alza. Pero como patrón de comportamiento está muy bien.

A veces los máximos "fallan" porque:

- desde que se abre no para de caer y no vuelve a recuperar el valor de apertura: (deja una vela plana por arriba)






Te invito a que lo pruebes :cook:





Ejemplo de por qué me salí ayer en GRIFOLS:


Spoiler










Sabía que hacía máximos ayer, y hoy o mañana mínimos para re-entrar. Como puede fallar por un día y aunque HOY me coincidían 4 "medidas", mañana me da otra, por lo que prefiero esperar a ver si la pillo má abajo. Si no, pues nada.

Al caer el SP y Nasdaq pensé: vale, hemos hecho máximos, ahora toca bajar hasta mañana o pasado. Esperaba que la bajasen más, eso sí. Vamos a ver mañana.


Además lo ha tirado un 0,1% más abajo que el mínimo de ayer


----------



## MattCoy (24 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que dicen los ejpertitos de la cuña , MV quiere de saber vuestra opinioneh ienso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 24-abr-2014 at 16:09 ----------
> 
> veo alta probabilidad de gap a la baja para mañana ienso:



Disculpeme usted, estaba en una reunión y como perdí el tren de los cortos en 10530, pues no he estado pendiente hasta el cierre...

Mi opinión es si no tenemos fuerza para no romper mañana el 10535, nos podemos ir a buscar el 10100 la semana que viene. Todo eso sin que este fin de semana "pase nada raro", que con Croacia, todo es posible.

Ahora mismo, como he dicho, estoy en liquidez total, pero de estar en el mercado, estaría más comodo siendo bajista, que alcista. Lo único que me puede hacer pensar que me estoy equivocando, es que usted tambien es bajista...

A ver que va pasando


----------



## sr.anus (24 Abr 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> Disculpeme usted, estaba en una reunión y como perdí el tren de los cortos en 10530, pues no he estado pendiente hasta el cierre...
> 
> Mi opinión es si no tenemos fuerza para no romper mañana el 10535, nos podemos ir a buscar el 10100 la semana que viene. Todo eso sin que este fin de semana "pase nada raro", que con Croacia, todo es posible.
> 
> ...



croacia? que pasa en croacia?


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2014)

corre la voz, todos atentos con croacia


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

MattCoy dijo:


> Disculpeme usted, estaba en una reunión y como perdí el tren de los cortos en 10530, pues no he estado pendiente hasta el cierre...
> 
> Mi opinión es si no tenemos fuerza para no romper mañana el 10535, nos podemos ir a buscar el 10100 la semana que viene. Todo eso sin que este fin de semana "pase nada raro", que con *Croacia*, todo es posible.
> 
> ...



Pero no era Eslovenia?


----------



## Robopoli (24 Abr 2014)

¿Qué pasa con Eslovenia o Croacia?


----------



## muertoviviente (24 Abr 2014)

seguro quizo decir ucrania, pero despues de la reunion esa, debe haber quedado En estado lamentable -_-


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Abr 2014)

Subastan iglesia tras quiebra de diócesis en Eslovenia

Será por esto


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> ¿Qué pasa con Eslovenia o Croacia?



ayer:
España, Grecia, Irlanda y Eslovenia, los países con más déficit de Europa en 2013 - Noticias de Economía

Deficit Eslovenia (14,7%),



no tenemos un hilo de "cuidado con... eslovenia"?? ::


----------



## Robopoli (24 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ayer:
> España, Grecia, Irlanda y Eslovenia, los países con más déficit de Europa en 2013 - Noticias de Economía
> 
> Deficit Eslovenia (14,7%),



Espero que hayan montado un buen Plan E o S con el agujeraco que han dejado.
A veces tengo serias dudas de que Uropa tenga arreglo.


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Espero que hayan montado un buen Plan E o S con el agujeraco que han dejado.
> A veces tengo serias dudas de que Uropa tenga arreglo.



Un 45% del mejor sistema bancario esloveno del mundo es PÚBLICO, le suena de otro? ::


y a que no sabe cuáles van a ser los únicos países en "recesión" el año que viene?

exacto. esos 2


----------



## atman (24 Abr 2014)

Mmm... no sé si lo habrán posteado ya... 

E-Cigarettes Face First Regulations - WSJ.com


De momento, la regulación es bastante menos restrictiva de lo que cabría esperar... pero esto sólo es el comienzo. Así que cuidadín con Lorillard...


----------



## Tono (24 Abr 2014)

A Ucrania la pueden invadir hasta los de Lepe a pedradas, que las bolsas ya lo han descontado.

Por esto suben las bolsas en USA.

*El paro semanal en EEUU aumenta en 24.000 personas*

Curioso. Aquí quedarán para la posteridad los paisajes urbanos llenos de grúas de las ciudades españolas. está todo guardado desde el 2007.

*Google crea una "cápsula del tiempo" para ver paisajes del pasado con Street View*
Google crea una "cápsula del tiempo" para ver paisajes del pasado con Street View



ane agurain dijo:


> Un 45% del mejor sistema bancario esloveno del mundo es PÚBLICO, le suena de otro? ::
> 
> 
> y a que no sabe cuáles van a ser los únicos países en "recesión" el año que viene?
> ...



esa forma de poner adivinanzas....
Mira que soy tonto, no había caído hasta ahora.
creo que ya sé cual era tu otro nick antes... ¿empezaba también por A?:rolleye:

y puestos a curiosear ¿quién es Carlos María en el foro? alguien comentó el otro día que era forero y no caigo... se ve muy serio, prudente, y aquí sois todos una panda de internautas impresentables. 
De paso aprovecho para darle las gracias por su gráficas, todos los días visito su blog. :Aplauso:


----------



## MattCoy (24 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> croacia? que pasa en croacia?



Lo siento... "errare humanum est".

Leñe, no puedo pegar ni un patinazo 

Aunque con esa joven, lo pegaba gustosamente :XX:

Estais a la que salta


----------



## Tono (24 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> toca guano tecnico



¿y eso que significa? ¿que huele mejor que el otro?

Para lo que llevamos Ferrovial, una noticia no muy buena.

*La autopista de Ferrovial en Canadá gana 23 millones en el primer trimestre, un 32% menos*

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/noticias/autopista-ferrovial-canadá-gana-23-100908814.html

Sus ingresos de Heathrow tampoco van a subir espectacularmente (creo que sobre un 5% por lo que he leído) por lo que puede haber alguna corrección más o menos seria antes de que saque resultados. De momento siempre acompaña al Ibex, si se ve que deja de hacerlo...
No por ello dejaría de ser alcista, pero se podría aprovechar para hacer caja y volver a entrar más abajo. Voy a seguir la nueva regla de 'tacita a tacita', que está todo muy cambiante de una hora para otra.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (24 Abr 2014)

pre-viernes !


----------



## Topongo (24 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> ¿y eso que significa? ¿que huele mejor que el otro?
> 
> Para lo que llevamos Ferrovial, una noticia no muy buena.
> 
> ...



Ostia un 32% es tela ehhh, habrá que poner un stop prudencial para la "tacita" de todas ese dato debería ser anecdótico para la corrección tampoco dependa tantísimo su balance de ello.. pero bueno no deja de ser un motivo.
De todas formas le recuerdo querido tono que el tacita a tacita es lo que nos mató en BME,,,::::::::


----------



## Tono (24 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ostia un 32% es tela ehhh, habrá que poner un stop prudencial para la "tacita" de todas ese dato debería ser anecdótico para la corrección tampoco dependa tantísimo su balance de ello.. pero bueno no deja de ser un motivo.
> De todas formas le recuerdo querido tono que el tacita a tacita es lo que nos mató en BME,,,::::::::



morir tenemos que morir cienes de veces

y más vale tacita de beneficios que capazo de guano


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

les dejo un post que he abierto y que considero importante por las conclusiones que se derivan de ello.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...ortante-dato-de-ayer-de-viviendas-nuevas.html


----------



## Durmiente (24 Abr 2014)

A última hora parece que el SP quiere mejorar un poco el desaguisado de toda la sesión.

Veremos.

Por cierto. No pongáis mensajes de pre-viernes sin avisar....


----------



## Chila (24 Abr 2014)

Los mensajes del viernes, el viernes...que uno llega a ver guano de calidad y observsr srñoritas de este calibre pilla desprevenido.
¿han dicho 14% de deficit anual?jodooooo


----------



## mpbk (24 Abr 2014)

Mr. Blonde dijo:


> pre-viernes !



k bonito el ford


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> k bonito el ford



Que buen gusto tiene usted!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (24 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Que buen gusto tiene usted!!!



Troleando, que es gerundio! :roto:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Ajetreo (24 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Troleando, que es gerundio! :roto:
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Ez que ese ford es autentico ::

y el escribidor se lo merece :fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> A última hora parece que el SP quiere mejorar un poco el desaguisado de toda la sesión.
> 
> Veremos.
> 
> Por cierto. No pongáis mensajes de pre-viernes sin avisar....



Si te fijas en un pequeño detalle, los máximos son descendentes desde primeros de Abril










y el RSI en semanales.





Punteado: tendencia principal, que "yo" considero rota
3 Lineas grises: puntos pivote-rebote del rsi en muchas ocasiones




nota: habéis visto el velón de Cementos?




ponzi:
EE.UU.: Lorillard publica BPA 1T de $0,69. Previsión: $0,72

zeltianos:

Zeltia propone destinar su beneficio de 2013 a compensar pérdidas


----------



## sr.anus (24 Abr 2014)

van a jugar a lo mismo que ayer? esperar cierre usano, presentracion resultados, peponazo en los futuros, y aqui en europa abrimos con gap (al contrario de lo que predica el jato) al alza


----------



## egarenc (24 Abr 2014)

hamijos, estoy aprendiendo a ser paciente, pero....para cuando el guano? estoy esperándolo desde la época en que maese Claca nos lo presentaba en sus maravillosas gráficas y vuecencia Bertok lo predicaba a su manera. Joder, dos Voll Damm y uno se pone melancólico cuando el jato necesita una botella de Whisk'a's


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> hamijos, estoy aprendiendo a ser paciente, pero....para cuando el guano? estoy esperándolo desde la época en que maese Claca nos lo presentaba en sus maravillosas gráficas y vuecencia Bertok lo predicaba a su manera. Joder, dos Voll Damm y uno se pone melancólico cuando el jato necesita una botella de Whisk'a's



El guano será corto e intenso.

Latigazo, margin call, el infierno gaceleril, ...

Nos tienen preparado algo nunca visto.


----------



## egarenc (24 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El guano será corto e intenso.
> 
> Latigazo, margin call, el infierno gaceleril, ...
> 
> Nos tienen preparado algo nunca visto.



como no llegue pronto te vas a convertir en un tio entrañable ::


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> como no llegue pronto te vas a convertir en un tio entrañable ::



La gacela está destinada a morir, a ser triturada por el mercado que no perdona la codicia, es más: se alimenta de ella.

La preservación del capital es el primer mandamiento de quién quiere durar décadas en los mercados.

En este hilo vas a ver inmolación de nicks :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El guano será corto e intenso.
> 
> Latigazo, margin call, el infierno gaceleril, ...
> 
> Nos tienen preparado algo *nunca *visto.



la yellen en bolas desde un dron?


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> la yellen en bolas desde un dron?



Un fisting en prime time o un facesitting con un gimme five ::::::

Lo está entrenando :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (24 Abr 2014)

Amazon's Q1 Results Explained In Six Simple Charts | Zero Hedge

Is VIX (Even More) Broken? | Zero Hedge


----------



## paulistano (24 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> hamijos, estoy aprendiendo a ser paciente, pero....para cuando el guano? estoy esperándolo desde la época en que maese Claca nos lo presentaba en sus maravillosas gráficas y vuecencia Bertok lo predicaba a su manera. Joder, dos Voll Damm y uno se pone melancólico cuando el jato necesita una botella de Whisk'a's



Usted tambien se acuerda de aquellos tiempos??:rolleye:

Verano del 2011....guano a paladas, estimaciones / profecias de ver a san a 1,5 euros y a tef a 3......:rolleye:


----------



## bertok (24 Abr 2014)

joder tef a 3 ..... ::::::


----------



## egarenc (24 Abr 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Usted tambien se acuerda de aquellos tiempos??:rolleye:
> 
> Verano del 2011....guano a paladas, estimaciones / profecias de ver a san a 1,5 euros y a tef a 3......:rolleye:



yo es que llegué más tarde a este hilo, verano de 2012, guano del bueno....aquella epoca en que ponzi nos deleitaba con sus inversiones en cientos de hojas de afeitar turcas(¿?) ...por cierto, todavía tienes en stock? :rolleye:


----------



## Tono (24 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> joder tef a 3 ..... ::::::



Sí, vaya desastre. 
Y aquí seguimos, sólo que en vez de forear desde el PC, ahora lo hacemos desde la tablet o el smartphone.
Maldito mundo, que en vez de arder por los cuatro costados, tras la caída del 80% de las bolsas, sigue avanzando.


----------



## ponzi (25 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> yo es que llegué más tarde a este hilo, verano de 2012, guano del bueno....aquella época en que ponzi nos deleitaba con sus inversiones en cientos de hojas de afeitar turcas(¿?) ...por cierto, todavía tienes en stock? :rolleye:



Creo que mínimo para 10-15 años mas ..Si te animas las mejores son las astra verdes


----------



## egarenc (25 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> creo que mínimo para 10-15 años mas ..si te animas las mejores son las astra verdes





........................


----------



## Montegrifo (25 Abr 2014)

Seguimos el guión trazado... el horno se va llenando a buen ritmo y con alegría :fiufiu:

El 30% de las familias ya invierte en fondos,Inversi?n - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansi?n.com


Spoiler



El sector de los fondos de inversión está atravesando un momento dulce que se traduce en crecimientos patrimoniales y cada vez más demanda por parte de las familias, que ven estos productos como la alternativa a los depósitos, de mínima rentabilidad.

El renovado auge de los fondos se traduce en que casi tres de cada 10 familias en España invierte en estos producto. En regiones como La Rioja, Aragón, País Vasco y Navarra la cifra se eleva a seis de cada 10 hogares, según datos del Observatorio Inverco, a partir de datos del INE, suponiendo que en cada hogar uno de los miembros es partícipe.
A finales de 2013, el 11,1% de los españoles utilizaban fondos para canalizar sus ahorros, lo que supone un 15% más que un año antes.
Llama la atención que el 57% del patrimonio invertido en fondos en nuestro país está concentrado en Madrid, Cataluña y País Vasco, lo que supone un punto porcentual más que en 2012.
Estas tres comunidades son, además, las únicas en las que los partícipes tienen un patrimonio invertido que supera la media del país. Al cierre del año pasado, esta cifra aumentó de forma importante (un 10,4%) hasta los 30.136 euros, frente a los 27.305 del año precedente.
Entre los ciudadanos madrileños, la inversión promedio en fondos supera los 48.000 euros, mientras que en Cantabria y País Vasco apenas supera en pocos cientos de millones la media nacional.
Más peso en la economía
Por otro lado, el Observatorio Inverco subraya que la inversión en fondos nacionales (153.780 millones en diciembre) supone ya el 15% del PIB español (algo más de un billón de euros), lo que evidencia la importancia de este sector en la economía española.
Además, seis comunidades autónomas presentan un porcentaje de patrimonio en fondos de inversión sobre su PIB regional superior a la media nacional. Son La Rioja (30%), País Vasco (28,65), Navarra (25,8%), Madrid (24,9%), Aragón (22,1%) y Castilla y León (20,4%).
Por otro lado, pese a la preponderancia del depósito bancario en nuestro país, desde el inicio del año pasado, los fondos están ganando terreno.
El año pasado, los inversores de todas las comunidades asignaron más recursos a la los fondos que a imposiciones a plazo fijos. Destacan Navarra, La Rioja, País Vasco y Aragón, donde la apuesta por fondos supera en más del 20% a la de depósitos.
Sin embargo, si se compara la cuota del patrimonio de fondos frente a la de ahorro a plazo, son Madrid, País Vasco, Castilla y León, Aragón, Navarra las que se llevan la palma.<br/><br/><a href='http://www.expansion.com/2014/04/23/mercados/1398283617.html?a=14eccbf1df73cfe62ea48ddf517156c1&t=1398367452?cid=FCOPY33701'>El 30% de las familias ya invierte en fondos,Inversión - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansión.com</a>



¿Cuándo veremos los 11.000 puntos del Ibex? por Ignacio Cantos Expansion.com


----------



## dj-mesa (25 Abr 2014)

[YOUTUBE]o8_Rl0pbkUk[/YOUTUBE]

Los rusos mandan un par de blindados


----------



## Chila (25 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> joder tef a 3 ..... ::::::



Y san a 1,5...a don Emilio le da un telele.


----------



## FranR (25 Abr 2014)

dj-mesa dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]o8_Rl0pbkUk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Los rusos mandan un par de blindados



https://www.google.es/maps/@48.0768184,40.0251305,11z


¿Destino Lugansk?

Segundo 59 del vídeo. Cartel indicador a la derecha...están en la zona del mapa que he puesto

Gukovo -Zverevo-Krasny Sulin.

Mueven ficha...


----------



## amago45 (25 Abr 2014)

FranR dijo:


> https://www.google.es/maps/@48.0768184,40.0251305,11z
> 
> 
> ¿Destino Lugansk?
> ...



creo qua las primeras bombitas en Ucrania serán el detonante para SELL SELL SELL SELL ... 

Y pandoro que no respetará ni a Griffin ... ... ... :8::8::8:






Por cierto, que limpita queda la versión 10.2 de prorealtime ... :Aplauso:
Pero petan muchos indicadores ... ...


----------



## Topongo (25 Abr 2014)

Venga hombre no empezemos con el apocalipsis., no creo que lo dr ucrania llegue a nada serio de verdad. ...
De paso Buenos dias y arriba esas mts y sab!

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Venga hombre no empezemos con el apocalipsis., no creo que lo dr ucrania llegue a nada serio de verdad. ...
> De paso Buenos dias y arriba esas mts y sab!
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Durmiente (25 Abr 2014)

Creo que, en el fondo, Ucrania está "abandonada a su suerte".

Nadie va a dar un duro por Ucrania. Todo es pura cosmética.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2014 at 08:29 ----------

Creo que, en el fondo, Ucrania está "abandonada a su suerte".

Nadie va a dar un duro por Ucrania. Todo es pura cosmética.


----------



## sr.anus (25 Abr 2014)

Hoy pepitoria va a tener trabajo...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

no hay gap a la baja , pero ni falta que aze :o

---------- Post added 25-abr-2014 at 09:06 ----------

Cerramos últimos cortitos de ayer 10380 en 10410 y cargamos largos :no:

---------- Post added 25-abr-2014 at 09:14 ----------

cerramos largos ganando pa pipas , nuevamente corto con mas apalancamiento :no:


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (25 Abr 2014)

No falla no, EZE hoy comienza subiendo... puedes aguantar los días que sea una posición que cae, que en cuanto vendas, empezará a subir.

Menos mal que no vendí todo... aunque eso es lo que puede que haga que no suba al final ::


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2014)

cerramos cortos 10420 en 10370 :baba: cargamos largos


----------



## LOLO08 (25 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> guanos días gacelillas
> 
> no hay gap a la baja , pero ni falta que aze :o
> 
> ...



Aqui el que gana es tu broker...vaya manera de moverte en el mercado!!


----------



## Topongo (25 Abr 2014)

LOLO08 dijo:


> Aqui el que gana es tu broker...vaya manera de moverte en el mercado!!



el papertrading es gratis


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2014)

gracias por aclarárselo topongo


----------



## Sr. Burbujo (25 Abr 2014)

Con tan poco volumen y EZE ha entrado en subasta... yo no entiendo nada...

---------- Post added 25-abr-2014 at 09:30 ----------

Publicado hace un ratito: Garc?a-Dur?n (Ezentis): ?El grupo ya saldr? este a?o de los n?meros rojos?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2014)

estamos metidos en una cuaña y ya cerca del desenlace , asi que la lateralidad cansina se impone


----------



## sr.anus (25 Abr 2014)

O rebota ahora el dax, tipo rabazo alcistah o caidita de 100 puntejos adicionales


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2014)

mis herramientas me dicen que antes de caer llegaremos a los 10650 

---------- Post added 25-abr-2014 at 09:48 ----------

veo el típico corte al alza del macd en diario para rápidamente volver a cortar a la baja , entonces iremos a por la alcista de la cuña ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (25 Abr 2014)

Son recogidas de beneficios sanas.
Buenos días.


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2014)

en realidad es un lateral sano , pero cuando rompa este lateral en forma de cuña y romperá a la baja por los gaps que quedan por abajo , se abrirán las puertas del infierno :no:


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Abr 2014)

¿Nadie ha comprado en las rebajas? o ¿esperan a las segundas rebajas?

---------- Post added 25-abr-2014 at 10:05 ----------

Velote rojo de casi un euro en gowex.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

GRIFOLS ya ha tocado los mínimos de ayer, el lunes debería marcar mínimos más arriba que los de hoy


el ibex debería bajar un poco más, por debajo de ayer, según la bola mágica ::

---------- Post added 25-abr-2014 at 02:18 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> O rebota ahora el dax, tipo rabazo alcistah o caidita de 100 puntejos adicionales



ya solo quedarían 300 ::
la vela de hoy del dax debería estar dentro de la de ayer


----------



## Topongo (25 Abr 2014)

Me gusta bastante como lo están haciendo Sabadell Y mittal (son las que sigo ahora asi que perdon por ser brasas con estas dos)
El IBex para abajo casi un 1 y las dos aguantando sin demasiado problema coqueteando con el verde incluso, buen sintoma.
*La última vez que puse esto al dia siguiente Sabdell un 5 para abajo.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2014 at 10:33 ----------

Los accionistas del Sabadell podemos estar tranquilos , estamos dirigidos por mentes preclaras
Banco Sabadell anuncia el fin de la crisis inmobiliaria y descarta bajar más los precios - Noticias de Empresas


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

esto para bertok:
https://lahoradedespertar.wordpress...1-s-y-periodista-de-investigacion-se-suicida/

que no sé el porqué, pero le pega



a3 ya ha perdido lo ganado estos 3 días


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> esto para bertok:
> https://lahoradedespertar.wordpress...1-s-y-periodista-de-investigacion-se-suicida/
> 
> que no sé el porqué, pero le pega



hoyga, que yo no pienso nada raro respecto al 11-S.

Comulgo con la versión oficial 8:8:8:


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

carbures-eurona creo que llevan un -12 ó -15 esta semana
y en breve empresas que salen al MAB, o alguna cancelará?



Una pregunta:

Si se produce un poco de panic-market la semana que viene, creéis que podrían tirar deoleo a 0,385 para meter una orden maja o es un precio que no veremos por la cercanía de la opa a 0,38?

Al final puede compensar comprar a 0,39 (sabiendo lo del colchón de 0,38) y vender a 0,405. Así todo el rato, no? Es un 3% "bastante fácil"

Opiniones?


----------



## Durmiente (25 Abr 2014)

Prácticamente todo rojo....

---------- Post added 25-abr-2014 at 11:08 ----------




Topongo dijo:


> Me gusta bastante como lo están haciendo Sabadell Y mittal (son las que sigo ahora asi que perdon por ser brasas con estas dos)
> El IBex para abajo casi un 1 y las dos aguantando sin demasiado problema coqueteando con el verde incluso, buen sintoma.
> *La última vez que puse esto al dia siguiente Sabdell un 5 para abajo.
> 
> ...



SABADELL es la única que tengo en verde ahora mismo (entre ayer en 41).
Lo demás, todo rojo.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Prácticamente todo rojo....



sector refugio en varias caídas que me estoy fijando: alimentación (aunque de por sí no era bueno)

natra-rioja-bd-ebro-deoleo


----------



## Robopoli (25 Abr 2014)

Estoy pensando hacer una entradita en ACET...ienso:
ACET Aceto Corp XNAS:ACET Stock Quote Price News


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

venga! que es viernes!
La bella ministra italiana que se siente sola y desea "mucho" encontrar un compa?ero. El Correo


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> venga! que es viernes!
> La bella ministra italiana que se siente sola y desea "mucho" encontrar un compa?ero. El Correo



Se merece una oportunidad ::::::













En españa tenemos la versión patria


----------



## Robopoli (25 Abr 2014)

Repúblicas bananeras everywhere!



> La Bolsa de París ha suspendido la cotización de Alstom después de que ayer varios medios estadounidenses y franceses publicaran que el fabricante de trenes y de compenentes para la industria energética eólica negocia su venta a General Electric.
> 
> El jueves las acciones de Alstom llegaron a subir más de un 14% cerrando finalmente a 27 euros tras anotarse una subida del 10,9%. De acuerdo a las informaciones publicadas por Bloomberg, GE ofrecería 13.000 millones de dólares por la multinacional francesa. El diario Le Figaro publicó ayer que el gigante estadounidense sólo estaría interesado en comprar el negocio eólico del grupo francés. Ninguna de las compañías ha querido hacer declaraciones al respecto. Desde Alstom España se indicó ayer a este diario que no comentaban informaciones periodísticas; el grupo presenta resultados anuales el próximo día 7 de mayo.
> 
> ...



Francia se moviliza ante el interés de GE por Alstom | Empresas | Cinco Días


----------



## Topongo (25 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Se merece una oportunidad ::::::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bertok que lo del tanga es un chop!
http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...=Cufsqm7_dvZ74gsvTgEVeQ&bvm=bv.65397613,d.ZGU


----------



## Robopoli (25 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Se merece una oportunidad ::::::
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Oh yeah!!


Spoiler


----------



## Krim (25 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Repúblicas bananeras everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> Francia se moviliza ante el interés de GE por Alstom | Empresas | Cinco Días



Es gracioso. Eche unos cortos hace tiempo por técnico (en doble sentido). Y me sali con unas manzanas porque "no me terminaba de convencer el asunto". Miro ahora y puffffff, que buena idea fue!!!

Que siempre estamos pensando en que podríamos haber ganado 10 minolles si...y no nos acordamos de estas.

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bertok que lo del tanga es un chop!
> http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...=Cufsqm7_dvZ74gsvTgEVeQ&bvm=bv.65397613,d.ZGU



Lo sabía pero el palote es el mismo ::::::


----------



## Robopoli (25 Abr 2014)

Krim dijo:


> Es gracioso. Eche unos cortos hace tiempo por técnico (en doble sentido). Y me sali con unas manzanas porque "no me terminaba de convencer el asunto". Miro ahora y puffffff, que buena idea fue!!!
> 
> Que siempre estamos pensando en que podríamos haber ganado 10 minolles si...y no nos acordamos de estas.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk



Ayer quien estuviera largo tuvo una buena oportunidad para vender. 
Ahora con los castuzos por medio a saber donde acaba la cosa.
Hay veces que dan ganas de cogerse un cohete a Marte.


----------



## IRobot (25 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Lo sabía pero el palote es el mismo ::::::



Yo le iba a decir que fotos como la última dan grima y que siendo viernes nos merecemos algo mejor, pero he tenido un "déjà vu" y mejor le digo que me ha gustado mucho porque le veo venir...


----------



## Tono (25 Abr 2014)

Buenos días.
Parece que ya va amainando la tormenta.

*Amazon* eleva un 32% sus ganancias en el 1T: 108M

*Microsoft* gana un 6,5% menos en el 3T: 5.660M

*UPS* reduce un 12% el beneficio trimestral, a 911 millones de dólares. Su cifra de negocio se elevó a 13.780 millones

*Starbucks* mejora un 10% el beneficio trimestral, a 427 millones de dólares. Tuvo ingresos por valor de 3.870 millones, un 9% más

*General Motors* cierra el trimestre con un beneficio de 100 millones de dólares, tras ingresos de 37.400 millones. Registra cargas de 1.300 millones por el escándalo de las revisiones

Caterpillar eleva el beneficio trimestral a 922 millones de dólares, tras mantener los ingresos en 13.240 millones



ane agurain dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tacita a tacita, hasta que toque el capazo (o gapazo)
Os gusta jugar con fuego.
No sé cuanto dinero le metes, pero después de gastos ¿cuanto queda de ese 3%?
Esperas que el IBEX baje 300 puntos, miras que valores se han ajustado y entras. Tú mismo dices que Deoleo tiene un techo de difícil superacion, en el IBEX no lo tienes, con lo que al menos puedes buscar más rendimiento si aciertas. Y es más difícil que te salte un gap a la baja de susto o muerte.


----------



## Pepitoria (25 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Se merece una oportunidad ::::::









Italia es especial ::


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Parece que ya va amainando la tormenta.
> 
> *Amazon* eleva un 32% sus ganancias en el 1T: 108M
> ...



*
Independientemente de invertir-tradear en otros.* Por ejemplo, digo meter 3.000, comisiones totales 15 euros (r4), sacarle el 3,5% 100 pavos en cada operación, suponte que la haces 3-4 veces al mes (suponte eh) y que en vez de 3000 pues metes 5000-6000 (suponte eh). Independientemente que sigas con la otra operativa.

tacita a tacita, complementan la semana.

gap a la baja?
(digo esto sabiendo que hay una OPA en 0,38 y que los márgenes de la empresa han mejorado muchísimo, por fundamentales no solo es viable, si no que en 2 años se quita el 80% de la deuda)

pero claro que puede haberlo, en esta y en todas. es un riesgo, pero creo que menor en ésta ahora.




CAT.OCC. - MTS también pierden todo lo ganado en los 3 días
y CAIXA más aún


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)

Es viernes y va subiendo la temperatura


----------



## Robopoli (25 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> *
> Independientemente de invertir-tradear en otros.* Por ejemplo, digo meter 3.000, comisiones totales 15 euros (r4), sacarle el 3,5% 100 pavos en cada operación, suponte que la haces 3-4 veces al mes (suponte eh) y que en vez de 3000 pues metes 5000-6000 (suponte eh). Independientemente que sigas con la otra operativa.



Montoro aprueba esta operación.


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Parece que ya va amainando la tormenta.
> 
> *Amazon* eleva un 32% sus ganancias en el 1T: 108M
> ...



Pues a ver si amaina de verdad que yo cada vez tengo más coloradas mis acciones.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Pues a ver si amaina de verdad que yo cada vez tengo más coloradas mis acciones.



Futuros rojitos
No hay ahora ningún sector que suba en el Stoxx600


Liberbank ampliará capital en un 4,98% para canjear 6,1 millones de obligaciones

el caso que crean: ¿Qué valores aconsejan comprar ahora nuestros analistas - Noticias ibex informacion ibex


LOL:
Goldman Sachs recorta su previsión de PIB para Estados Unidos - Pulsos Noticias ibex informacion ibex


----------



## Tono (25 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> *
> Independientemente de invertir-tradear en otros.* Por ejemplo, digo meter 3.000, comisiones totales 15 euros (r4), sacarle el 3,5% 100 pavos en cada operación, suponte que la haces 3-4 veces al mes (suponte eh) y que en vez de 3000 pues metes 5000-6000 (suponte eh). Independientemente que sigas con la otra operativa.
> 
> tacita a tacita, complementan la semana.
> ...



Tú mismo, ya sabes que lo mío no es chicharrear.
Con esos 6000€ buscas rebotes del 1,5% en el IBEX y sacas los 100€ que complementan la semana. Ya sé que se dice fácil inocho:, pero yo dormiría más tranquilo apostando a cualquiera del IBEX que a Deoleo.

lleva tantos años siendo viable, opable, una apuesta segura a largo plazo... y sin embargo nadie la quiere salvo a precio de derribo. Una maraña en manos de castuzos, terratenientes y un montón de gente pillada desde hace años en un bucle de cotización a la baja. 
Por algo será?







---------- Post added 25-abr-2014 at 13:11 ----------




Tio Masclet dijo:


> Pues a ver si amaina de verdad que yo cada vez tengo más coloradas mis acciones.



amainará, amainará, que el gato se ha puesto corto y Pepitoria ni se molesta en dar caña.
Pero parece que habrá que pasar por los 10300 antes.inocho:

TEF lleva ya más de 1600M de efectivo, comprando en los 12 como ocurrió antes del anterior dividendo. Otra manada de gacelas pilladas.


----------



## Topongo (25 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Montoro aprueba esta operación.



Ane yo y algunos mas nos librarmos de las montoradas en bizkaia sigue tributando al 21 fijo 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2014)

MV va largo


----------



## Robopoli (25 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ane yo y algunos mas nos librarmos de las montoradas en bizkaia sigue tributando al 21 fijo
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Montoro es como la muerte. Nadie se puede librar y un 21% es un 21%. 
Si lo metes en la ecuación que hacía Ane al principio para mi empieza a dejar de interés jugarte 3.000 pavos (porque te los juegas si) para ganar 80€ en el mejor de los casos.
Si hago las cuentas con lo que pagamos en tierra seca es que ni abro el broker.


----------



## Durmiente (25 Abr 2014)

Ahora si está cayendo esto con velocidad....


----------



## Robopoli (25 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> MV va largo




[YOUTUBE]VOYMWqgHW2A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZionWatch (25 Abr 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Ahora si está cayendo esto con velocidad....



Mi TR en verde ::


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

ya hemos hecho mínimos más abajo que ayer... ahora a ver dónde lo llevan
edito, aún no, por 0000,10 ::


bkt y pop otros 2 que pierden lo ganado esta semana (y acciona)


----------



## Topongo (25 Abr 2014)

Sabadell es nuestro pastor

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> [YOUTUBE]VOYMWqgHW2A[/YOUTUBE]



muy guapo tu primo el cuy


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Sabadell es nuestro pastor
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



Tentado estoy de hacerle una entrada si corrige un poco más.


----------



## Tono (25 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> ya hemos hecho mínimos más abajo que ayer... ahora a ver dónde lo llevan
> edito, aún no, por 0000,10 ::
> 
> 
> bkt y pop otros 2 que pierden lo ganado esta semana (y acciona)



Lo llevarán hasta donde puedan para despiojar lo máximo posible.
La semana que viene se presentarán resultados al alimón, por lo tanto se puede sospechar que atacarán más a aquellas que se espera que puedan subir más.
Yo lo veo así.

estaba pensando en lo que decías Ane, sobre encontrar el bucle perfecto que permite entrar y salir periódicamente de un valor asegurando beneficios. Seguro que todos lo hemos pensado alguna vez, e incluso en algunos períodos es posible hacerlo en algún valor. 
...hasta que salta el SL con un pandorazo el día menos pensado.


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Abr 2014)

Aprovecho mi post número 1.000 para dar las gracias a todo el mundo, también al jato, por los buenos momentos que me hacéis pasar.
También por ayudarme a ganar unos eurillos con vuestras aportaciones, sin pedir nada a cambio (bueno sólo se me ha pedido que postee boobs).
No olvidéis:

*Estad todos al loro
que cuando menos lo esperas
se te presenta pandoro.
*
*Creyentes y no creyentes
invocad a san Pepón
para que evite,con tesón,
que nos agranden los ojetes.*

PD: disculpad la cutrerima, pero quería agradecer con algo.


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Aprovecho mi post número 1.000 para dar las gracias a todo el mundo, también al jato, por los buenos momentos que me hacéis pasar.
> También por ayudarme a ganar unos eurillos con vuestras aportaciones, sin pedir nada a cambio (bueno sólo se me ha pedido que postee boobs).
> No olvidéis:
> 
> ...


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


>



Bertok, tú sí eres uno de los putos amos de este vecindario. No sabes lo que me has ayudado para recomponer mi "filosofía" de vida.


----------



## Tono (25 Abr 2014)

¿el puto amo? what the hell? 
es un poeta desastroso :ouch::ouch:

es majo el Tio Masclet


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Abr 2014)

Por cierto, como curiosidad, échenle un vistazo al premarket de PLUG: en este momento *¡2,20 millones de acciones!*, cascando sobre un 6%.


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Bertok, tú sí eres uno de los putos amos de este vecindario. No sabes lo que me has ayudado para recomponer mi "filosofía" de vida.



Hoyga, le paso mi CCC 8:8:8:

El mundo está repleto de pechopalomos y wannabes. Sus problemas acaban siendo el problemas de todos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

C u in da jel madafka


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2014)

modere su lenguaje bertok , no es propio de una geisha :no:

dime chavalin que te parece la cuña


----------



## Robopoli (25 Abr 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Aprovecho mi post número 1.000 para dar las gracias a todo el mundo, también al jato, por los buenos momentos que me hacéis pasar.
> También por ayudarme a ganar unos eurillos con vuestras aportaciones, sin pedir nada a cambio (bueno sólo se me ha pedido que postee boobs).
> No olvidéis:
> 
> ...



Feliz aniversario o lo que sea esto 

Ahora al lío... Otra de aerolíneas que reporta buenos resultados pese a la mierda de invierno usano:

Alaska Air : Reports Record First Quarter 2014 Results | 4-Traders

Lleva días subiendo por lo que debe estar más o menos descontado pero es un sector que parece que no para de crecer en estos últimos años.


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)

Jaaaaanus, wake up !!!

No Miracles From Arch Coal Inc in the First Quarter


----------



## Robopoli (25 Abr 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Por cierto, como curiosidad, échenle un vistazo al premarket de PLUG: en este momento *¡2,20 millones de acciones!*, cascando sobre un 6%.



Sin embargo BLDP subiendo un 10% casi. Venga subánmela un poco que la llevo rojo bermollón todavía ::

---------- Post added 25-abr-2014 at 14:20 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Jaaaaanus, wake up !!!
> 
> No Miracles From Arch Coal Inc in the First Quarter



Eres como la nemesis de Janus. Te tiene que tener un cariño... 
Dicho esto carbón ni para los niños el día de Reyes.


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Sin embargo BLDP subiendo un 10% casi. Venga subánmela un poco que la llevo rojo bermollón todavía ::
> 
> ---------- Post added 25-abr-2014 at 14:20 ----------
> 
> ...



Janus es un tipo listo ::::::


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Jaaaaanus, wake up !!!
> 
> No Miracles From Arch Coal Inc in the First Quarter



bertok señor del terror , cual es su opinión ienso:


----------



## Robopoli (25 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> bertok señor del terror , cual es su opinión ienso:



Ahora es cuando dice que va p'arriba y me caigo de la silla :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Ahora es cuando dice que va p'arriba y me caigo de la silla :XX::XX::XX:



Desconozco el significado de esos pilotes verdes y rojos que se van alternando aleatoriamente ::::::

Que hablen los ejpertos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2014)

venga opina sin miedo , prometo no vacilarte pezkeñin


----------



## Robopoli (25 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Desconozco el significado de esos pilotes verdes y rojos que se van alternando aleatoriamente ::::::
> 
> Que hablen los ejpertos :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



Era una bromilla pre-findesemana que esto está un poco parado ultimamente 
Les dejo y cuidenme la sesión de esta tarde. Que no se vaya demasiado al rojo!


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2014)

opina o ke aze , es mas pido la opinión de to el personal del HVEI :Aplauso:


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Abr 2014)

Quizas una cuña amiotrófica? :o


----------



## Chila (25 Abr 2014)

joder todo rojo...


----------



## Montegrifo (25 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> opina o ke aze , es mas pido la opinión de to el personal del HVEI :Aplauso:



Si encima querrás que la peña opine en serio


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)




----------



## overdrive1979 (25 Abr 2014)

::::::::


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

Ford publica BPA 1T: $0,25; est.: $0,31

---------- Post added 25-abr-2014 at 07:41 ----------

y además un incendio del cagarse en las torres de madrid


----------



## Topongo (25 Abr 2014)

En este foro no hay compra-venta (a parte de metales) no?


----------



## Robopoli (25 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> En este foro no hay compra-venta (a parte de metales) no?



Quieres unas dlias???


----------



## atman (25 Abr 2014)

1.- Tesla: Elon Musk va a salir hoy hablando de SpaceX y eso podría mover tambien a ésta...

2.- Abengoa: American Water (NYSE: AWK), the nation's largest publicly traded water and wastewater utility company, and Abengoa, an international company that applies innovative technology solutions for sustainability in the energy and environment sectors, today signed a worldwide licensing agreement for American Water's patented NPXpress technology.


----------



## Topongo (25 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Quieres unas dlias???



Aun creo que no es el momento, pero si vuelven a bajar de 0,8 creo que ahí algo le meteré, creo que tienen que tocar el 0,70 pero bueno...


----------



## atman (25 Abr 2014)

USA University of Michigan Consumer Confidence for Apr Final 84.10 vs 83.00 consensus estimate. 

Prior was 82.60.

--------------

Markit US services PMI 54.2 vs 55.5 expected 

Prior was 55.3

Employment at 51.0 vs 51.8 prior


Uno bueno y uno malo...


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

aceleramos un poco


----------



## Topongo (25 Abr 2014)

Menudo guanazo que se está comiendo amazon.


----------



## sr.anus (25 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> y qué si me llaman loco? un recorte de 500 puntos en el dax



si el dax y el jato te vasilah tu cojes y lo asimilah








si el tiene su cuña de la muerte yo quiero mi momento de attention whoreismo


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Menudo guanazo que se está comiendo amazon.



Viene de 410, está en 310 y a 180 está cara :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Chila (25 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> 1.- Tesla: Elon Musk va a salir hoy hablando de SpaceX y eso podría mover tambien a ésta...
> 
> 2.- Abengoa: American Water (NYSE: AWK), the nation's largest publicly traded water and wastewater utility company, and Abengoa, an international company that applies innovative technology solutions for sustainability in the energy and environment sectors, today signed a worldwide licensing agreement for American Water's patented NPXpress technology.



¿tambien es de elon musk?


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Abr 2014)

Cuidado con el viernes, a saber lo que nos encontramos el lunes, se caen, se aguanta.







Pero la cosa pinta en rojo


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)

Os traigo a una antigua del jilo :::::: qué tiempos de guano :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

[YOUTUBE]hso7b5Qw34M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## sr.anus (25 Abr 2014)

ya es viernes? y guano?







MAS MUSICA
[YOUTUBE]p1JPKLa-Ofc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)




----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Abr 2014)

Siguen cayendo paladas de guano sobre nuestras cabezas.


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Siguen cayendo paladas de guano sobre nuestras cabezas.


----------



## paulistano (25 Abr 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Siguen cayendo paladas de guano sobre nuestras cabezas.




Envíe sendos poemas a Putin y a Bobama:ouch:

Y usted Topongo súbame esas Sabadell:fiufiu:


----------



## LCIRPM (25 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


>




Sr.Bertok, muy verde le veo, al borde de la tercera guerra mundial comodamente en su trinchera.

Buen fin de semana y esperemos que putin no putee.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)




----------



## sr.anus (25 Abr 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> Siguen cayendo paladas de guano sobre nuestras cabezas.













y dejo de postear... pasad buen fin de semana


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> y dejo de postear... pasad buen fin de semana


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

Visa cae -4,6%


----------



## paulistano (25 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Visa cae -4,6%



http://actualidad.rt.com/economia/view/126340-visa-consecuencias-negativas-sanciones-eeuu-rusia


ienso:


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Abr 2014)

Paulis, ¿cómo ve una entradita en Sabadell a estos precios?


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

vaya VELOTE de 15m en el DAX


ibex en 10.270 tiene una paradita, o debería


----------



## sr.anus (25 Abr 2014)

dax perforando los 9400

para los alcistah 

Hola Brenda: No pasa nada pero cuidado. Por favor lee todo lo escrito. El sexo anal es tal vez uno de los más grandes tabúes que existen en cuanto a sexo se refiere. Muchas personas lo juzgan y lo asocian solamente con el sexo entre homosexuales. Sin embargo, muchas parejas heterosexuales también practican la estimulación del ano en su vida sexual. En Vida y Salud te contamos qué es el sexo anal y cuáles son los riesgos que trae para la salud.


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)

Esto ya huele a masacre así de buen rollito


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Abr 2014)

Anne, Que decias de Grifols? que está para entrar o el "comechichis" y sus amigos dicen que mejor esperar al lunes


----------



## Se vende (25 Abr 2014)

poco volumen para tanta caida, hoy van fuera los miedosos. Mientras tanto yo ::


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Anne, Que decias de Grifols? que está para entrar o el "comechichis" y sus amigos dicen que mejor esperar al lunes



lo puse ayer en spoiler. que el miercoles hacía max de la semana. y me decían que salir el miércoles. y que hoy PODÍA marcar un mínimo más abajo que el de ayer por aquello de que a veces falla por un día. Lo ha empatado. Ahora?

Quedarse quieto en espera de:









sobre grifols:
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sino-draghi-start-it-up-298.html#post11453813

y sobre le ibex
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...sino-draghi-start-it-up-293.html#post11452162


----------



## sr.anus (25 Abr 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> poco volumen para tanta caida, hoy van fuera los miedosos. Mientras tanto yo ::



no se donde veras el volumen... pero yo veo ostias por salir antes del cierre


----------



## Krim (25 Abr 2014)

Se vende dijo:


> poco volumen para tanta caida, hoy van fuera los miedosos. Mientras tanto yo ::



No sé que miras tú, pero yo estoy viendo un volumen bastante majo. No garantiza, por supuesto nada de cara a la siguiente semana, pero me da que cerramos al sur de donde estamos.


----------



## Se vende (25 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> no se donde veras el volumen... pero yo veo ostias por salir antes del cierre



el volumen de todo el día ha sido flojo en la mayoría de valores, salvo excepciones, al cierre gusta jugar con el miedo y es donde aparecen, en días como hoy, las manos debiles.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

Krim dijo:


> No sé que miras tú, pero yo estoy viendo un volumen bastante majo. No garantiza, por supuesto nada de cara a la siguiente semana, pero me da que cerramos al sur de donde estamos.



El más bajo del mes en espera de la subasta


----------



## Tio Masclet (25 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> El más bajo del mes en espera de la subasta



No será en telefónica. E más alto en tres meses y... falta la subasta.


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)




----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

Tio Masclet dijo:


> No será en telefónica. E más alto en tres meses y... falta la subasta.



pues entonces el más bajo con diferencia si añadimos este dato


----------



## sinnombrex (25 Abr 2014)

No todas estan en rojo... Dinamia (esta en 7,90 con un +4.64%):

Noticia de hace 10 horas, aunque en la subida de ayer ya se intuia algo y mas viendo tick a tick su cotizacion.
CapitalMadrid - Dinamia multiplica su inversión en Mivisa

Dinamia multiplica su inversión en Mivisa

Iñigo Villegui .– Dinamia acaba de completar la venta de su participación del 2,6% en Mivisa, a través de la sociedad Lata Lux Holding, que le ha reportado unos ingresos totales de 20 millones de euros, lo que representa una tasa interna de retorno (TIR) del 37,9% y multiplicar por 2,4 veces la inversión realizada. El importe total obtenido en la desinversión es de 14,6 millones, 0,6 millones más que los estimados meses atrás, si bien para obtener el ingreso total de la inversión en Mivisa hay que sumar a este importe los 5,4 millones cobrados en abril de 2013, cuando Lata Lux amortizó parcialmente un crédito otorgado, que supuso recuperar el 65% de la inversión realizada (8,34 millones).

Mivisa es el fabricante de envases de hojalata para comida líder del mercado español y tercero de Europa. Tiene presencia en 70 países, cuenta con una plantilla de 2.100 personas y dispone de 10 fábricas repartida entre España, Holanda, Hungría, Marruecos y Perú.

En el ejercicio fiscal de 2013, cerrado el pasado junio, el grupo facturó 555 millones de euros y alcanzó un Ebitda de 133 millones. En el accionariado de Mivisa, además de Dinamia, participaba con un 7,8% N+1 Capital Privado, sociedad gestora de Dinamia, y el restante 89,6% se hallaba en manos de otros accionistas (Blackstone Group, equipo directivo, etc). La venta se acordó con el grupo estadounidense Crown Holdings, en la segunda mitad de 2013 por un importe de 1.200 millones de euros y ha podido completarse una vez cumplidas las condiciones impuestas por la Comisión Europea, principalmente, el acuerdo de venta de Crown en España y de Mivisa en Holanda.

Las acciones de Dinamia concluyeron el jueves en 7,55 euros, con una subida en el año de casi el 8%.


----------



## Tono (25 Abr 2014)

Ya me he levantado de la siesta.










sr.anus dijo:


> no se donde veras el volumen... pero yo veo ostias por salir antes del cierre



@se vende tiene razón. salvo los 2000M de TEF e Inditex que hoy también suelta papel a todo trapo, los demás blue chips bajan con muy poco volumen. 
Hay que esperar al cierre todavía, obviamente.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

el que pinta MUY mal de momento en el ichimoku, es el nasdaq, y además de dar señales de venta por todos lados, ha chocado contra el kumo con el de hoy por 4º día consecutivo.

Seguro que Hannibal luego les cuelga el gráfico 


reversal en carbures y ezentis ::


----------



## juanfer (25 Abr 2014)

Off topic,

Parece que el virus ebola ya esta en Europa, en concreto en Italia.

Report: Ebola Suspected In Europe: "Broken Through All Containment Efforts"


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Off topic,
> 
> Parece que el virus ebola ya esta en Europa, en concreto en Italia.
> 
> Report: Ebola Suspected In Europe: "Broken Through All Containment Efforts"



offtopic? no recordamos lo de la gripe aquella y quién se forró?
venga, qué farmaceútica tiene algo?


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el que pinta MUY mal de momento en el ichimoku, es el nasdaq, y además de dar señales de venta por todos lados, ha chocado contra el kumo con el de hoy por 4º día consecutivo.
> 
> Seguro que Hannibal luego les cuelga el gráfico



Los 3400 son claves en el NASDAQ100. Tiene pinta de distribución bestial con un HCH


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2014)

Guanas tardes,

parece que la vieja Europa anda con el rojo subido. Bueno, los futuros del dax estan 300 puntos por encima de donde los larguistas entraron a todo meter. Sus cierres y retirada si que supondria un recorrido a la baja bastante intenso. Ese recorrido podria ser por los resultados que la semana proxima comienzan a llegar o por la tension esta ucraniana.

Si es lo segundo hay que recordar lo que ha sucedido en anteriores conflictos belicos en las bolsas, estas, el dia de comenzar los disparos es cuando comienzan a subir despues de caer con cierta fuerza en los tambores de guerra.

Sea lo que sea nos leemos el lunes. Suerte y plusvis burbujos.


----------



## juanfer (25 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> offtopic? no recordamos lo de la gripe aquella y quién se forró?
> venga, qué farmaceútica tiene algo?



Pero no hay vacuna para el Ebola de momento.


----------



## Hannibal (25 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el que pinta MUY mal de momento en el ichimoku, es el nasdaq, y además de dar señales de venta por todos lados, ha chocado contra el kumo con el de hoy por 4º día consecutivo.
> 
> Seguro que Hannibal luego les cuelga el gráfico



Por motivos personales estoy muy descolgado de la bolsa, lo siento. Lo único que diré es que Pandoro se me ha pegado al culo y creo que me obliga a ir a largo, muuuy largo.

En el caso de mis valores, en Gowex se ha movido la cuarta parte que ayer, y en Abengoa la tercera. Algo me dice que los que van cortos están aprovechando el miedo con la tercera gran guerra para sacar un dinerillo fácil.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (25 Abr 2014)

Joer, vamos a tener un cierre de mercado de cara al finde cagón cagón........


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

Don Arias Mon y Velarde dijo:


> Joer, vamos a tener un cierre de mercado de cara al finde cagón cagón........



la subasta debería ser un poco al alza: usa ha recueprado 0.4%

han tirado vidrala y levantado Bio


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)

Hannibal dijo:


> Por motivos personales estoy muy descolgado de la bolsa, lo siento. Lo único que diré es que Pandoro se me ha pegado al culo y creo que me obliga a ir a largo, muuuy largo.
> 
> En el caso de mis valores, en Gowex se ha movido la cuarta parte que ayer, y en Abengoa la tercera. Algo me dice que los que van cortos están aprovechando el miedo con la tercera gran guerra para sacar un dinerillo fácil.



No que no sea nada, al contrario, que sea todo bueno 8:


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2014)

hay miedo eh gaceleridos :rolleye:

no pasa na , os vais a hartar de lateralidad , bueno voy a seguir dándole curso a la franziskaner dunkel , la mejor chela del mundo mundial :baba:

---------- Post added 25-abr-2014 at 17:36 ----------

el lunes vamos hasta el central de bollinger y algo mas de guano , asi hasta tocar la alcista de la cuña , buen finde y coged el paraguas , por la lluvia y los topol-M :Baile:


----------



## MattCoy (25 Abr 2014)

Vaya cierre feo... y yo sin haber metido los cortos cuando lo pensé... 10530.

Pero en el momento actual, si no se puede estar pendiente del ordenador durante toda la sesión, es mejor no jugarse las perras.

Buen fin de semana a todos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (25 Abr 2014)

Cuña¿? CUÑAAAA?¿?¿?¿?

Me estas dejando roto, muestranos una figura de esa cuña magica.

---------- Post added 25-abr-2014 at 17:43 ----------

Sobre lo de hoy de TEF, poco que comentar, bastaria con que KPN ganara algo de dinero. Nos meten a todas en el mismo saco, que diria Carmen de Mairena.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay miedo eh gaceleridos :rolleye:
> 
> no pasa na , os vais a hartar de lateralidad , bueno voy a seguir dándole curso a la franziskaner dunkel , la mejor chela del mundo mundial :baba:
> 
> ...



el lunes más abajo que hoy? mmm no sé, no lo veo.
hemos parado en el cierre y apertura del viernes pasado. y rebotado un poco. se ha fijado?

aunque la media de 50s está en 10.200 y también tenemos otra resistencia en 10.200

ienso:ienso:




Animo Hannibal, que no sea nada!!


----------



## mpbk (25 Abr 2014)

pues el dax y el ibex se han quedado en soporte los minimos


----------



## Se vende (25 Abr 2014)

Volumen diario de media 52 sem.
ABERTIS INFR 1.616.106
ACCIONA 276.607 
ACS CONST. 901.135 
AMADEUS IT 1.404.260 
ARCEL.MITTAL 1.100.210 
B. SABADELL 18.377.257 
B.POPULAR 17.004.523 
BANKIA 40.934.913 
BANKINTER 4.640.605 
BBVA 28.571.689 
BOLSAS Y MER 325.112 
CAIXABANK 11.336.342 
DIA 3.176.973 
EBRO FOODS 421.937 
ENAGAS 1.216.920 
FCC 846.347 
FERROVIAL 1.752.692 
GAMESA 2.196.002 
GAS NATURAL 1.594.209 
GRIFOLS 618.066 
IBERDROLA 24.487.247 
INDITEX 875.886 
INDRA A 708.595 
INT.AIRL.GRP 3.394.277 
JAZZTEL 1.459.433 
MAPFRE 6.626.034 
MEDIASET ESP 1.265.750 
OBR.H.LAIN 386.233 
RED ELE.CORP 537.387 
REPSOL 5.191.749 
SACYR 6.512.726 
SANTANDER 54.583.253 
TEC.REUNIDAS 290.736 
TELEFONICA 16.917.852 
VISCOFAN 207.425


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2014)

ahí lo tienes chinito des-loca-lizador


----------



## Robopoli (25 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Cuña¿? CUÑAAAA?¿?¿?¿?
> 
> Me estas dejando roto, muestranos una figura de esa cuña magica.
> 
> ...




Que noooooo... que es COÑA...
Cierro semana con chiste malo y me alejo del mundanal ruido con la familia.
En la peluquería:
- ¿quiere que le ponga champú al huevo?
- No por favor. Limítese a la cabeza. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> ahí lo tienes chinito des-loca-lizador



es la famosa cuña-croissant que tanto gusta en los foros franceses ::
Indicateur croissant


----------



## atman (25 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> offtopic? no recordamos lo de la gripe aquella y quién se forró?
> venga, qué farmaceútica tiene algo?



Novartis... y Tekmira... (cuyas acciones han duplicado su precio en lo que va de año)

Lo de Tekmira es, digamos, llamativo...


Día 5 de Marzo: Tekmira Receives Fast Track Designation From FDA for Its Anti-Ebola Viral Therapeutic

Día 25 de Marzo: Primer aviso del CDC y la OMS advirtiendo del nuevo brote.


----------



## mpbk (25 Abr 2014)

san en resistencia y con divergencias, he vendido los derechos hoy porque no quiero acciones


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

Ichimoku-Nasdaq
Dedicado a Hannibal












y para que vean la fiabilidad del kumo y lo que significa, miren desde cuando no rompiamos, los "toques" y lo que significa un pullback al kumo. Hasta que no rompamos los 4170 (desconozco si hay algún "algo" ahí, pero es la línea que marca durante casi 1 mesazo, NI TOCAR nasdaq. Y luego hay que atravesarlo.



ichimoku no es una bobada, es un indicador más de medias moviles, como puede ser el macd u vigia u otro.




NOTICIA:
Fitch sube un escalón el rating de España hasta 'BBB+' y con perspectiva estable - elEconomista.es


----------



## Tono (25 Abr 2014)

Para los Deoleans. Se acaba la tragicomedia.

*CVC se adelanta a la SEPI y compra el 10% de Hojiblanca en Deoleo*

_El fondo británico adquiere también las participaciones de Bankia y BMN
Lanzará una opa sobre el 100% del capital de la firma aceitera_

CVC se adelanta a la SEPI y compra el 10% de Hojiblanca en Deoleo | EconomÃ­a | EL PAÃS


----------



## MattCoy (25 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> Ichimoku-Nasdaq
> Dedicado a Hannibal
> 
> 
> ...



Hace unos meses, cuando empecé a leer de usted "esos terminos raros" (ichimoku, kumo y demás) estuve informandome y más o menos entendí el funcionamiento del sistema, pero la verdad es que no sé como elaborar esos gráficos... de todos modos, siempre le leo estos temas con atención, porque considero que es un factor más a tener en cuenta en AT, aunque no sea el sistema que yo utilizo.


----------



## Durmiente (25 Abr 2014)

Fitch sube un escalón el rating de España hasta 'BBB+' y con perspectiva estable - elEconomista.es


----------



## vmmp29 (25 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Repúblicas bananeras everywhere!
> 
> 
> 
> Francia se moviliza ante el interés de GE por Alstom | Empresas | Cinco Días




Verás comprar una empresa de UK, USA por otra empresa francesa, pero nunca una del UK, por ejemplo, que compre una francesa , es casi imposible

la razón es el gobierno es muy proteccionista llegando a lo absurdo, viva la libertad y el libre mercado ...... o eso dicen

Por cierto, buen finde a todos

---------- Post added 25-abr-2014 at 18:58 ----------




Durmiente dijo:


> Fitch sube un escalón el rating de España hasta 'BBB+' y con perspectiva estable - elEconomista.es



a endeudarse...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2014)

Durmiente dijo:


> Fitch sube un escalón el rating de España hasta 'BBB+' y con perspectiva estable - elEconomista.es



aquí estoy celebrandolo con el cuña-o 



:Baile:


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)

Los ano-rrotos llevan una toña encima del -7% en la sesión de hoy porque la excluyen de un índice de referencia usano. Todo alegrías para los pobres, hoyga.

El próximo jueves 1 de Mayo presenta resultados. Se prevén cuantiosas pérdidas que pongan en cuestión la viabilidad de la empresa.

Atentos y nos pestañeen porque se lo pierden.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2014)

Abro el broker y veo que primera vez tengo el anorroto roho...

Se salen los fondos mariquitas, los machotes nos quedamosssss

Plusvalias o anoexterminatio!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Abro el broker y veo que primera vez tengo el anorroto roho...
> 
> Se salen los fondos mariquitas, los machotes nos quedamosssss
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2014)

mariconson :no:


----------



## juanfer (25 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aquí estoy celebrandolo con el cuña-o
> 
> 
> 
> :Baile:



Exclusiva. La mesa de operaciones del jato.


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

CVC compra el 10% de Hojiblanca en Deoleo y se asegura el 40% del capital


----------



## atman (25 Abr 2014)

Cinco botellas por un lado, el tarro de vaselina por el otro... 

Este gato es un vicioso...!!!!

No le llega con Pandoro... necesita máaaaasss...




y ya, lo de usar el sacacorchos para abrir las cervezas... vamos...


----------



## Krim (25 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> offtopic? no recordamos lo de la gripe aquella y quién se forró?
> venga, qué farmaceútica tiene algo?



No lo descartes, pero me parecería un pelin excesivo. El ebola no es como esa gripe, mata de verdad ::

Enviado desde mi Nexus 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (25 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Cinco botellas por un lado, el tarro de vaselina por el otro...
> 
> Este gato es un vicioso...!!!!
> 
> ...



El boli, la regla y la hoja cuadriculada. Todas las herramientas de un buen papel tradel 
:aplauso:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Para los Deoleans. Se acaba la tragicomedia.
> 
> *CVC se adelanta a la SEPI y compra el 10% de Hojiblanca en Deoleo*
> 
> ...





si compran a 0,38 y la sacan
-18% desde 0,47, que se compensan con 4 metesacas hechos. compensa aprox el 100% pero jode cuando ya contabas con esas plusvas.



De todas formas, las declaraciones, yo no las veo muy definitivas:


> El grupo Dcoop, la antigua Hojiblanca, ha llegado a un acuerdo "en estos días" con la británica CVC Capital Partners para venderle su participación en Deoleo (9,9%) a lo largo del mes de junio, según ha confirmado a Europa Press el director general de la empresa antequerana, Antonio Luque.
> 
> "A lo largo del mes de junio *procederemos a venderles nuestras acciones, nuestra participación o la mayor parte de nuestra participación a CVC"*, ha indicado Luque, quien ha subrayado que la venta será al precio dado por CVC, a 0,38 euros por acción.
> 
> ...






cnmv:
http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={dd269deb-69bb-4c79-8fb3-3ee9100f293f}

http://www.cnmv.es/portal/HR/verDoc.axd?t={7f1dbf29-4501-4b46-925e-c114ee5bf492}


----------



## Ladrillófilo (25 Abr 2014)

ECONOMÍA Y FINANZAS, REFLEXIONES GENERALES. DOW, NASDAQ, ORO | ANTONIO IRUZUBIETA

Según afirmó el martes David Einhorn, uno de los más influyentes gestores de Hedge Fund (Greenlight Capital) *“There is a clear consensus that we are witnessing our second tech bubble in 15 years”.*

El ciclo de evolución de beneficios empresariales es el más débil de los últimos 55 años. Durante ciclos normales, de acuerdo con Jeffrey Kleintop, los beneficios ascienden entre un 50% y 70% por encima del techo del ciclo anterior. Actualmente, la subida es de sólo un 20%.

Desde 1960, la tasa media de crecimiento de los ciclos de beneficios ha sido del 7.3% anualizada pero desde 2007, según Kleintop, está siendo inferior al 3%.


----------



## egarenc (25 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aquí estoy celebrandolo con el cuña-o
> 
> 
> 
> :Baile:



hule de los chinos to molón. Es una acertijo? DAX y AEX, o directamente tema cervecero?


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

y el sacacorchos? es una nueva figura no?


----------



## Ajetreo (25 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> hule de los chinos to molón. Es una acertijo? DAX y AEX, o directamente tema cervecero?



Y subraya con rotu ROSA.. Que super :8:

La uña del índice un poco guarrota :no:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (25 Abr 2014)

Ane necesito un favor muy grande!! Es pasarle un aneálisis técnico de los tuyos a NVAX para ver tu opinión. Si no la conocéis os desvelo que puede hacer un x3 en los próximos meses. El koncorde está indicando sangre azul a tope, pero me gustaría tener más opiniones antes de cargar más.

Es una farmacéutica, que puede revolucionar este trimestre el mundo de las vacunas, abaratando costes y tiempos en vacunas tipo pandemia, cuando antes se tardaban 6 meses ahora 2-3 semanas, y reduciendo costes y además es firme candidata a fabricar vacunas contra el MERS, un virus que está afectando YA en arabia saudí y parte importante del mundo con contagios sucesivos las últimas semanas. 

Consideradlo un soplo, vale la pena al menos echarle un ojo al tema.

Gracias de antebrazo!


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Ane necesito un favor muy grande!! Es pasarle un aneálisis técnico de los tuyos a NVAX para ver tu opinión. Si no la conocéis os desvelo que puede hacer un x3 en los próximos meses. El koncorde está indicando sangre azul a tope, pero me gustaría tener más opiniones antes de cargar más.
> 
> Es una farmacéutica, que puede revolucionar este trimestre el mundo de las vacunas, abaratando costes y tiempos en vacunas tipo pandemia, cuando antes se tardaban 6 meses ahora 2-3 semanas, y reduciendo costes y además es firme candidata a fabricar vacunas contra el MERS, un virus que está afectando YA en arabia saudí y parte importante del mundo con contagios sucesivos las últimas semanas.
> 
> ...



Es una de las que hace años recomendaba Don Pepito y hizo un x4 o más.

Desde luego que el volumen no opina lo mismo porque estñan saliendo en estampida


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Ane necesito un favor muy grande!! Es pasarle un aneálisis técnico de los tuyos a NVAX para ver tu opinión. Si no la conocéis os desvelo que puede hacer un x3 en los próximos meses. El koncorde está indicando sangre azul a tope, pero me gustaría tener más opiniones antes de cargar más.
> 
> Es una farmacéutica, que puede revolucionar este trimestre el mundo de las vacunas, abaratando costes y tiempos en vacunas tipo pandemia, cuando antes se tardaban 6 meses ahora 2-3 semanas, y reduciendo costes y además es firme candidata a fabricar vacunas contra el MERS, un virus que está afectando YA en arabia saudí y parte importante del mundo con contagios sucesivos las últimas semanas.
> 
> ...



curiosamente se lo pase a un forero hace 2 semanas, creo, a ver si lo encuentro ::


sabes que son 90 euros al mes, no? ::


----------



## Ladrillófilo (25 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> curiosamente se lo pase a un forero hace 2 semanas, creo, a ver si lo encuentro ::
> 
> 
> sabes que son 90 euros al mes, no? ::



Por 90 al mes más me vale ponerme a estudiar con cuatro codos análisis técnico y hacerme coleguita de blai5 8: )


----------



## egarenc (25 Abr 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> Verás comprar una empresa de UK, USA por otra empresa francesa, pero nunca una del UK, por ejemplo, que compre una francesa , es casi imposible
> 
> la razón es el gobierno es muy proteccionista llegando a lo absurdo, viva la libertad y el libre mercado ...... o eso dicen
> 
> ...



Va te faire foutre! a ver que coj. hacen ahora estos gabachos, lo que veo que GE casi emplea las mismas personas en Francia que la propia Alstom, que tiene armas para negociar, vamos!!!!


----------



## bertok (25 Abr 2014)

Ano-rrotos en plan revienta esfínteres.

Ya va por el -8%


----------



## egarenc (25 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Ano-rrotos en plan revienta esfínteres.
> 
> Ya va por el -8%



a mi me da igual, siempre le echo 20 kg de CO2. :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Por 90 al mes más me vale ponerme a estudiar con cuatro codos análisis técnico y hacerme coleguita de blai5 8: )















Aplicando fibo en el tiempo. "Viene" a decir que el mes que este mes hacía un mínimo y parece que lo ha hecho. Y que en julio hace un máximo. ojo, no quiere decir que vaya a subir todo el rato. puede hacer max mas altos pero algun max mñas bajo, simplemente indica que en julio debería marcar MAX más altos que en junio y agosto.

Por semanas. Esta semana le tocaba un mínimo, pero es más importante el de la semana pasada. Qué ocurre? Que a veces "falla" por una unidad y que ese mínimo que deja sea una vela plana plana por debajo, es decir, que cierre en mínimos del día, o que abra, suba y no vuelva a visitar esos niveles

He mirado y casualmente está dejando una vela semanal plana.... veremos.

Así pues la semana que viene "tocaría un max" más alto que esta. Ahora, puede fallar.




Puramente AT:
*Creo *que le dije al forero, que MUCHO CUIDADO CON EL NASDAQ, pero que me daba una divergencia. Se lo dije el 13 de abril e hizo mínimos el 15. que daba entrada ese día






La pega de estas bandas es que a mí el 13 me daba ese mínimo, de entrar, pero al REPINTAR todo el rato las bandas, pues se modifican y lo que ayer era tocar la raya, pues más adelante lo vuelve a ser... Por eso conviene usarlas con el timer o un RSI o MACD para encontrar esa divergencia.



Sobre lo que toca ahora mismo, pues no sé. Ha corregido el 61,80 de fibo

y es un valor que se acopla muy bien a fibo en el tiempo, hoy o ayer le tocaba un mínimo (el lunes pues, no _"debería" _marcar mínimo más bajo que el de hoy), salvo esos "fallos".



Spoiler



Mira los minimos "aislados" como coinciden






Si tienes PRT, coge tu y traza los puntos, que es fácil.

Tirando otro fibonacci (abanico) vemos que lo respeta perfectamente y que a cada mínimo cada corrección le corresponde. Así pues parece que fibonacci funciona en todo su esplendor en este valor. Para mi es bajista mientras no supere eso, pero el rebote era bueno desde abajo.


----------



## Ladrillófilo (25 Abr 2014)

Enormes gracias por tu anélisis técnico!! se agradece tener una opinión consistente!


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Enormes gracias por tu anélisis técnico!! se agradece tener una opinión consistente!



mi opinión no vale una m..... en serio, aquí lo que suma es la inteligencia colectiva. Yo escucho a todos, incluso a jato (sobre todo a él :, para hacerme una idea de qué comprar o qué no. Y creo que es lo bueno del hilo. Las penas comunes duelen menos y las alegrías franziskanescas son mejores 

Y luego cada uno tiene su método.


----------



## Tono (25 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aquí estoy celebrandolo con el cuña-o
> 
> 
> 
> :Baile:



Por fin vemos las nuevas herramientas del gato y su cuña,o

y como buen lonchafinista aprovecha los bic hasta el final :Aplauso::Aplauso:

mi thanks, por borrachuzo


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

jato, lenovo a820?

yo esperaba de usted una phablet a su altura, no un movil chino ::


----------



## paulistano (25 Abr 2014)

Jato mis dies.... Es usted un gran bebedor.... Con la sal al lado para los chupitos de tequila.... Bien, bien.... 

Lo que me preocupa es que pase las tardes con un Friki en el ordenador bebiendo en vez de quedar con chavalas..... Mosquea un poco.... Me huele a lolailo 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2014)

que zampaos vamos , ahora un poco de whisky pa que se me pase la borrachera :fiufiu:


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

"otro" índice más:

La construcción del rascacielos Kingdom Tower sugiere un crash mundial


----------



## IRobot (25 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que zampaos vamos , ahora un poco de whisky pa que se me pase la borrachera :fiufiu:



Disfrute de la vida que son dos días señor Jato. Tómese uno en memoria del amigo Tito Vilanova. Me acabo de enterar y me ha sabido fatal, sobretodo por su familia e hijos. Puto cáncer. DEP.


----------



## egarenc (25 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que zampaos vamos , ahora un poco de whisky pa que se me pase la borrachera :fiufiu:



jato, silla cuentame y cubitos de cubitera :no::no:...gastese las plusvis, joder!!!!


----------



## ane agurain (25 Abr 2014)

"Valorad lo que ten?is, nunca sabes cu?ndo llega tu momento" - MARCA.com


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2014)

bueno ya voy mas o menos preparao pa quemar Madrid  

que me gaste las plusvis dicen , tele de 50 pulgas que acabo de comprar pa mi tia que le gusta el furbolg :ouch:


----------



## mpbk (25 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> que zampaos vamos , ahora un poco de whisky pa que se me pase la borrachera :fiufiu:



que celebras?

un poco triste emborracharse en casa con otro macho no?


----------



## muertoviviente (25 Abr 2014)

mpbk dijo:


> que celebras?
> 
> un poco triste emborracharse en casa con otro macho no?



es la previa tolai , además que tengo que tomarme algo con el novio de mi prima que es como mi hermana , mas que nada pa descartar que sea un tolai como uno que me se :o


----------



## egarenc (25 Abr 2014)

Applus calienta su desembarco en Bolsa con la promesa de repartir un 20% de beneficios al accionista

Este párrafo invita a entrar en la empresa::bla::bla:

_El importe cosechado con la operación se destinará en parte a retribuir a su cúpula directiva y a repagar un crédito sindicado por 1.047 que hoy por hoy pende sobre el balance de la firma. _

careros de coj., estructura funcionarial, de fondo riesgo en fondo riesgo hasta que al final ahí está, OPV y a ver si alguien pica.


----------



## paulistano (25 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> Applus calienta su desembarco en Bolsa con la promesa de repartir un 20% de beneficios al accionista
> 
> Este párrafo invita a entrar en la empresa::bla::bla:
> 
> ...



Que dividendo garantizaba bankia?? Era un 7%???

Me lol..... 

Es como cuando salió almirall... Alguien me dijo que era para que los dueños pillaran platita.... Claro, salió en la época en que todo iba para arriba..... Miles de pringados pillados.... 

Vaya cachondeo.... 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Abr 2014)

Applus es un conglomerado de 100+ empresas y unos mafiosos hijos de puta de cuidado, en Cataluña de la mano de CiU tienen todo el tema de certificaciones e ITV y ganan pasta por un tubo, la que perdemos nosotros. Compraron Velosi en Malasia hace dos o tres años y el negocio no les va mal.

Castuzos.



paulistano dijo:


> Que dividendo garantizaba bankia?? Era un 7%???
> 
> Me lol.....
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> jato, silla cuentame y cubitos de cubitera :no::no:...gastese las plusvis, joder!!!!



y esas paredes de gotelé ....... vive en un puto zulo ::::::


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> y esas paredes de gotelé ....... vive en un puto zulo ::::::



La jran bajista hace tiempo que no da platita. Madre mía que panchicasa!

Un cariñoso saludo desde aquí al JJJ.


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Abr 2014)

El virus "porqueyolovalgista" ha infectado al HVI. 
No critiquéis tanto el zulo del gato que es lonchafinista bendecido


----------



## ponzi (26 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> El virus "porqueyolovalgista" ha infectado al HVI.
> No critiquéis tanto el zulo del gato que es lonchafinista bendecido



Eso,para una vez que se invita a unas birras  Jalapeño vas finito ehh 3 franciskaner 1 heineken+ whisky...Mñn vas a ver a graficos en 4d


----------



## FranR (26 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aquí estoy celebrandolo con el cuña-o
> 
> 
> 
> :Baile:





muertoviviente dijo:


> que zampaos vamos , ahora un poco de whisky pa que se me pase la borrachera :fiufiu:



Joder jato que mierda haces perdiendo aquí el tiempo, lo que estés estudiando u opositando dedícale más tiempo y sácale provecho. Al menos que puedas cambiar de equipo de música a uno que no use cintas basf de 45 :ouch: (al menos que sean las de cromo).


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Abr 2014)

¡Respect al jran jato jalapeño!
A mi me ha parecido muy emotivo. Nos ha abierto una parcela de su intimidad: la mesa de papertrading donde dibuja los triángulos y las cuñas.

Deberíais considerarlo casi un altar. Pandilla de sacrílegos.


----------



## paulistano (26 Abr 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Es como cuando salió almirall... Alguien me dijo que era para que los dueños pillaran platita.... Claro, salió en la época en que todo iba para arriba..... Miles de pringados



Valla, no me lo experava.....

Applus+ dará a su consejero delegado un bonus de 28 millones tras salir a bolsa - Noticias de Inversión


----------



## amago45 (26 Abr 2014)

Buenos dias y tal ...


----------



## juanfer (26 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> y esas paredes de gotelé ....... vive en un puto zulo ::::::



Como la mayoría de viviendas, sino tiene gotelé tienen pladur. Esto es españa han vendido auntentica mierda durante decadas.


----------



## paulistano (26 Abr 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Como la mayoría de viviendas, sino tiene gotelé tienen pladur. Esto es españa han vendido auntentica mierda durante decadas.



Por matizar, mierda a precio de oro.

Aun recuerdo los tiempos en que en burbuja se posteaban los precios de zulos en barrios marginales, eran los mismos que los de pisos en zonas buenas de alemania::


----------



## Tono (26 Abr 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> ¡Respect al jran jato jalapeño!
> A mi me ha parecido muy emotivo. Nos ha abierto una parcela de su intimidad: la mesa de papertrading donde dibuja los triángulos y las cuñas.
> 
> Deberíais considerarlo casi un altar. Pandilla de sacrílegos.



Lo mismo digo.
Algunas, desde que han ido a ver bolsos a la castellana, se han vuelto unas cotillas venenosas.

gato, cuide su hígado un poco más :ouch::ouch:

Deoleo, la prensa parece dar por definitiva la venta a CVC:



> "Los accionistas de Deoleo suscriben el acuerdo definitivo para la reestructuración accionarial y financiera del grupo", dijo Deoleo en una nota de prensa.
> 
> "Con el cierre de este acuerdo se resuelve la situación accionarial de la compañía y se alcanza la estabilidad necesaria para el desarrollo futuro del grupo", dijo Deoleo en su nota.
> 
> ...


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2014)

juanfer dijo:


> Como la mayoría de viviendas, sino tiene gotelé tienen pladur. Esto es españa han vendido auntentica mierda durante decadas.



Hay mucha pared "de las de antes" con pintura lisa.

Es lo que los pechopalomos intentaron copiar en sus zulos de pladur maloso.

Conozco a uno, muy cercano, que se tropezó y terminó estampado contra la pared de la habitación y la mano dentro del pladur ::::::

---------- Post added 26-abr-2014 at 08:32 ----------




paulistano dijo:


> Por matizar, mierda a precio de oro.
> 
> Aun recuerdo los tiempos en que en burbuja se posteaban los precios de zulos en barrios marginales, eran los mismos que los de pisos en zonas buenas de alemania::



Ya que conoces bien los infiernos del norte. ¿ese pladur es malo de verdad? :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

---------- Post added 26-abr-2014 at 08:53 ----------

Is This What a Credit Bubble Looks Like? | Zero Hedge

*Is This What a Credit Bubble Looks Like?
*


There’s been some buzz recently about a pick-up in business lending. The six largest banks increased business loans at an average annual rate of 8.5% in the first quarter, according to a Wall Street Journal report last week. Other first quarter data reported by the Fed shows commercial and industrial loans jumping 12% from last year. Charles Schwab’s chief strategist went so far as to call a chart depicting the Fed’s broader lending data “the most important chart in the world.”

Unlike some pundits, though, we’re not convinced that a surge in business credit is such a good thing. We don’t doubt that more lending to small businesses, in particular, might do some good if it doesn’t go too far. Lending to large corporations, on the other hand, is a different story. Corporations are already borrowing at a pace that’s only before been seen near cyclical peaks:







At over 4% of GDP, you might say that borrowing is too high, not too low, especially as this pace never lasts long. The bigger issue, though, is that companies are choosing not to invest borrowed funds back into their businesses. You may have seen recent posts by David Stockman or Tyler Durden, breaking down financial statements for IBM, in particular. They showed that IBM’s borrowing in recent years was matched almost exactly by stock buybacks. Clearly, this isn’t the kind of borrowing that helps the real economy, and IBM’s not alone.

We’ll take a broader look at the use of borrowed funds with the Fed’s flow of funds data, which includes a measure of the internal funds generated by all US corporations. We add the internal funds figure (with an adjustment for dividends) to corporate borrowing to estimate the cash that’s available for all purposes: capital expenditures (capex) versus acquisitions, dividends, buybacks and other financial strategies. Normally, capex accounts for between 2/3rds and 3/4ths of the total. Here’s the latest update:







Needless to say, attitudes about capex aren’t quite what they used to be (see here for more discussion). Financial engineering now consumes almost half of available funding, with the implication that companies are piling more debt than ever before on each dollar of productive assets. Although debt-to-asset ratios for the broad corporate sector aren’t yet available for 2013 (the BEA doesn’t update fixed asset data until August), we can make a decent estimate using fixed investment data. Here’s a 60 year history with our 2013 figure tacked onto the end:







We pegged the debt-to-asset ratio at 65% in 2013, 6% above the housing boom peak of 59% in 2007. That’s a big jump in a short period of time. By comparison, the ratio also climbed 6% over the 11 years from 1989 to 2000, and barely rose at all from 2000 to 2007. Glancing at the chart just four years ago without the latest results, you might have guessed that leverage was finally leveling off. Apparently not. Together with weak capex, data describes a leverage-earnings-debt spiral that looks something like this:







*The spiral could continue awhile longer, and probably will, but it’s not sustainable*. The longer it circles in one direction, the more strongly it circles back in the opposite direction once the inevitable cracks appear in credit markets. *In other words, not only does the spiral explain much of what we’re seeing in today’s financial markets, it also describes part of the process that leads to the next recession*.

*When will the debt super-cycle end?
*
What’s more, the data also begs the question: When does the roller coaster of leverage peaks and troughs fly completely off the tracks? The idea that we may be in the late stages of a debt super-cycle isn’t welcome in some circles, but the fact is that leverage can’t trend upwards forever. Eventually, we’ll reach a point where the normal reflation no longer works. We may then begin a secular downtrend (as in the period from the Great Depression to World War 2) or, at a minimum, we’ll establish a sideways pattern that fails to make new highs. Either way, the business cycle won’t look quite like it did over the last 70 years of rising leverage, nor will it look like the last few decades of increasing financialization.

Back to the question, can companies lever up as much as, say, 70% of assets? 75%? Maybe so, but it says here that the super-cycle ends well before debt reaches 100% of assets. It’s hard to say exactly where the breaking point is, but we’ll continue to share clues as we find them. In the meantime, one clue may be the bursting of the mortgage bubble in 2008. As you look at the last chart below, keep in mind that residential mortgage debt (backed by properties) and corporate debt (backed by productive assets) are fundamentally different. Or, maybe they’re not so different? You decide.


----------



## muertoviviente (26 Abr 2014)

jol estoy por.puerta de hieerro no se que con... Hago aqui. ni un puto taxi


----------



## Mr. Blonde (26 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> jol estoy por.puerta de hieerro no se que con... Hago aqui. ni un puto taxi



Son blancos y llevan una franja roja en el lateral, fíjese bien ::::::


----------



## Topongo (26 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> jol estoy por.puerta de hieerro no se que con... Hago aqui. ni un puto taxi



Hailo para el móvil en madrid funciona de lujo.
De nada

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## R3v3nANT (26 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> jol estoy por.puerta de hieerro no se que con... Hago aqui. ni un puto taxi



Mírese si le han hecho un ojete candor, en tal caso en lugar de taxi debería llamar a una ambulancia :rolleye:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (26 Abr 2014)

Un Método | Unai Gaztelumendi

Hola, siempre traigo Unai a burbuja, pero esta vez su entradea en el blog quizás tenga más que ver con el trading, asi que lo pongo aquí, será un gran descubrimiento para el que no lo conozca!


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Abr 2014)

arte a boligrafo



Spoiler



http://www.elconfidencial.com/multimedia/album/cultura/2014-04-26/juan-francisco-casas-destapa-el-selfie_121495/



lo pongo en spoiler por los q tienen a la parienta cerca....... y por ajetreo 

q tal su hija? ::


----------



## ane agurain (26 Abr 2014)

deoleo.


la opa es de exclusión?
lo del 60% de acuerdo no lo veo publicado.

ahora, aparte de ser accionista, como ciudadano español, no entiendo cómo el gobierno rescata autopistas y regala el aceite patrio a ingleses.

pero bueno, que estamos vendiendo y troceando las empresas "marca españa" es obvio.

ahora solo falta la condena de 300 kilos a indemnizar a deoleo por los salazar en verano y les sale gratis.




buenos dias y tal.


----------



## Namreir (26 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> deoleo.
> 
> 
> la opa es de exclusión?
> ...



Yo no lo veo tan raro, nadie en su sano juicio se quesa con autopistas a chechenya por donde no circulan ni triciclos. En cambio, el aceite es un negocio enormemente rentable.

¿Habeis disfrutado de las nuevas tarifas de la luz?

Cogeros los machos: Mas de 1.000 millones de deficit de tarifa en 3 meses.


Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> deoleo.
> 
> 
> la opa es de exclusión?
> ...



Apenas están comenzando a regalar los bienes patrios.

España va a ser saqueada como contraprestación a la ingente deuda que no será pagada.

Los castuzos deben ser ejecutados en público.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Abr 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> arte en boligrafo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



la semana pasada les puse un dibujo, recuerdan?























edito: el JATOMOVIL!!!!


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Abr 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> arte en boligrafo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solo protesto si las fotos son malas, cuando son"artísticas" no digo ni mu

La hija... la tenemos de becaria, ha colgado su primera cotización en el frigorífico. (pobre... cuatro chavos y tan contenta)... Hoy está en la playa con las amigas jugando al volei :baba::baba:


----------



## pipoapipo (26 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Solo protesto si las fotos son malas, cuando son"artísticas" no digo ni mu
> 
> La hija... la tenemos de becaria, ha colgado su primera cotización en el frigorífico. (pobre... cuatro chavos y tan contenta)... Hoy está en la playa con las amigas jugando al volei :baba::baba:



perdon ane, no me habia dado cuenta o el tio lo borda, hay algun dibujo q roza la perfeccion

ajetro :no: ese comentario sin fotos es causa de baneo inocho::XX: y no, no estoy pidiendo q saque una foto a la nomina :baba::baba::baba:


----------



## ane agurain (26 Abr 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> perdon ane, no me habia dado cuenta o el tio lo borda, hay algun dibujo q roza la perfeccion
> 
> ajetro :no: ese comentario sin fotos es causa de baneo inocho::XX: y no, no estoy pidiendo q saque una foto a la nomina :baba::baba::baba:



malditos findes:

https://www.google.es/search?q=juan...hLYKp0QXSuoGgDw&ved=0CC8QsAQ&biw=1280&bih=861

preveo cambioS de avatars


::::


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (26 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> deoleo.
> 
> 
> la opa es de exclusión?
> ...



Dicen que compraran el 100%, si tu las quieres vender a 0.38. Si no con un free del mas del 40% pues a esperar qur lanzen exclusion


----------



## ane agurain (26 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Dicen que compraran el 100%, si tu las quieres vender a 0.38. Si no con un free del mas del 40% pues a esperar qur lanzen exclusion



Ca?ete pide ayuda a Montoro tras salir Hojiblanca de Deoleo | Econom?a | EL MUNDO


Hay un dato, y es que si alcanzan el 30% ya no tiene por qué lanzar la ampliación de capital y la SEPI se queda fuera.




Y bankia, nacionalizada, tiene 2 años para vender, por ley. La pregunta es, por qué vende ahora? El gobierno no ha hecho mucho porque la "nacionalizada" no venda, eh. Aquí tiene que haber muchos sobres de por medio, y mandar a Cañete lejos, vamos que le han puenteado


----------



## egarenc (26 Abr 2014)

The champions

Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk

---------- Post added 26-abr-2014 at 14:09 ----------




egarenc dijo:


> The champions, deuda de bancos con BCE.
> 
> Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk





Enviado desde mi bq Aquaris 5 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## boquiman (26 Abr 2014)

Una posibilidad más...

thewavetrading - $SPX: The last Zig Zag of a postential terminal pattern #spx... | StockTwits







Que se note que es fin de semana....
[YOUTUBE]xXW_W4D8uhM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (26 Abr 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Una posibilidad más...





creo que este documento cuñeiforme andaba ayer de posavasos de una mesa con hule y botellas que colgó alguien. ::


----------



## boquiman (26 Abr 2014)

Este velote en semanal tiene pinta de continuación bajista, no?...





[/URL][/IMG]

[YOUTUBE]-rS_ndjESGU[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Post added 26-abr-2014 at 14:26 ----------




ane agurain dijo:


> creo que este documento cuñeiforme andaba ayer de posavasos de una mesa con hule y botellas que colgó alguien. ::



La famosa cuña del gran JJJ.... ::::


----------



## ane agurain (26 Abr 2014)

para mí lo es y muy clara


----------



## Chila (26 Abr 2014)

Un respeto al jato, beber franziskaner no esta al alcance de todos.
Para los que siguen mi culebron laboral, el 5 empiezo en el trabajo nuevo. Dejo nestle, a ver si es para bien.
Empresa pequeña, en Montcada, pero con buenos clientes y con futuro.
Del ibex mejor no hablar.


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Un respeto al jato, beber franziskaner no esta al alcance de todos.
> Para los que siguen mi culebron laboral, el 5 empiezo en el trabajo nuevo. Dejo nestle, a ver si es para bien.
> Empresa pequeña, en Montcada, pero con buenos clientes y con futuro.
> Del ibex mejor no hablar.



Suerte en el nuevo curro.


----------



## ane agurain (26 Abr 2014)

"casualmente" esta mañana Cárpatos analiza el nasdaq con ichimoku

mmm ienso:ienso:

jajaja


El gr?fico del Nasdaq sigue siendo la clave. La p?rdida de la nube ichimoku mantiene la tensi?n.


----------



## atman (26 Abr 2014)

Los gráficos de TWT son meramente especulativos. Siempre lo son. Y no tienen presunción de veracidad ni creo que lo pretendan. Uno de tantos surfistas y buen ejemplo de lo que pasa habitualmente con Elliot.

Pero en este caso... ienso:


----------



## Ajetreo (26 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Un respeto al jato, beber franziskaner no esta al alcance de todos.
> Para los que siguen mi culebron laboral, el 5 empiezo en el trabajo nuevo. Dejo nestle, a ver si es para bien.
> Empresa pequeña, en Montcada, pero con buenos clientes y con futuro.
> Del ibex mejor no hablar.



Abandona mañilandia? Se hará culé?

Que sea para biem y que tenga mucha suerte


----------



## pecata minuta (26 Abr 2014)

Suerte chila!!

Habrá llegado el jato a casa? Estoy preocupada


----------



## Janus (26 Abr 2014)

Chila, rompe techo allá donde vayas. Good luck!.


----------



## Topongo (26 Abr 2014)

Suerte chila!


----------



## Tono (26 Abr 2014)

Mucha suerte Chila.

Pregunto desde la ignorancia.
¿El Nasdaq es capaz de arrastra el DJ y el SP consigo?
No tiene sentido, desde el punto de vista fundamental, que Facebook capitalice casi el doble que Boeing o que Twitter, que nunca tuvo beneficios, valga 25000M.
Pensando que es un índice que apuesta solamente al futuro en la mayoría de sus valores, es normal que haya un burbujón de 3 pares de cojones y sobrecompra al mínimo rumor.
¿Cuánto valían las grandes tecnológicas cuando salieron a bolsa? ¿y cuánto dinero son capaces de generar? Algunas ganan tanto que ya no saben que hacer con él.

Lo que ganan cada segundo que pasa:

1. SAMSUNG. 6.486 dólares por segundo (4.797 euros)
2. APPLE. 4.540 dólares por segundo (3.357 euros)
3. FOXCONN. 3.815 dólares por segundo (2.820 euros)
4. HP. 3.459 dólares por segundo (2.558 euros).
5. IBM. 3.166 dólares por segundo (2.340 euros).
6. MICROSOFT. 2.331 dólares por segundo (1.724 euros).
7. AMAZON. 1.996 dólares por segundo (1.476 euros).
8. GOOGLE. 1.873 dólares por segundo (1.385 euros).
9. DELL. 1.865 dólares por segundo (1.379 euros).
10. INTEL. 1.628 dólares por segundo (1.204 euros).
11. CISCO. 1.594 dólares por segundo (1.178 euros).
12. ORACLE. 1.068 dólares por segundo (790 euros).
13. NOKIA. 941 dólares por segundo (696 euros por segundo).
14. FACEBOOK. 230 dólares por segundo (170 euros).
15. BLACKBERRY. 205 dólares por segundo (152 euros).

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/fotos/...ckberry-photo-1384793938059.html?format=embed


----------



## ane agurain (26 Abr 2014)

que arrastre sí, que arrastre en la misma proporción no creo.
está habiendo un claro descolgamiento de los 2 índices desde hace 1 mes.

aprox por lo que he mirado es:

cuando suben, el nasdaq sube un 50% más ese día
cuando bajan, el nasdaq baja un 100% más ese día


----------



## Tio Masclet (26 Abr 2014)

Mucha suerte Chila, en su nuevo job y en la bolsa.


----------



## Chila (26 Abr 2014)

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Don Pedro (26 Abr 2014)

Mucha suerte en el nuevo trabajo.


----------



## bertok (26 Abr 2014)

Estamos llegando a Mayo ::::::


----------



## atman (26 Abr 2014)

CME lanzó el 14 de abril los DSF en euros: Futuros de swap de tipo de interés entregables en euros.

https://cmegroup.adobeconnect.com/_a777821181/p5r24zf8fmd/?launcher=false&fcsContent=true&pbMode=normal

Apúntense otro vencimiento al calendario y ojo a la negociación...

y supongo que para los hagan COMEX... excusa para intentar que el banco te baje los costes...


Y les dejo, que a mediodía comí como una mala bestia y voy a ver si completo la digestión con una copita bien fría de Chartreuse VEP que tenía por ahí olvidada y se va a estropear si no recibe algo de atención...


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2014)




----------



## Chila (27 Abr 2014)

Buena manera de despertarse, bertok.


----------



## xavigomis (27 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> para mí lo es y muy clara




Esperemos (para mis intereses) que sea más clara que los mínimos de la semana pasada... :XX:


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Esperemos (para mis intereses) que sea más clara que los mínimos de la semana pasada... :XX:



Cuidado con la volatilidad de los niveles actuales porque puede estar formando el segundo hombro.

La figura es bastante clara.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2014)

Lean, lean....

http://www.economonitor.com/edwardh...-deflation-becomes-good-news-for-headline-gdp

. Since imports were down by more than exports, net trade was positive and contributed an estimated 0.2 percentage points (or half) to growth. If imports had fallen by less, by say only 0.6%, then Spanish GDP would only have grown by half (0.2%), such are the quirks of GDP calculations. But it is surely not unequivocally good news if you have had to rely on a slump in imports to get that highest-growth-in-recent-years number.


Y los sucnors sacando pecho y tal.

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## boquiman (27 Abr 2014)

Buenos días... 
He encontrado este gráfico en otro foro, y la verdad los patrones de velas se repiten en 2000 y 2007 y ahora mismo parece estar formándose algo parecido... ienso:

SP500 3M






Daily candle chart - Page 808 @ Forex Factory


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lean, lean....
> 
> EconoMonitor : Don't Shoot the Messenger Â» Spain: The Land Where Incipient Deflation Becomes Good News For Headline GDP
> 
> ...



La mayor parte de los indicadores del bobierno son falsos.

La realidad es que la deuda crece imparable y a medio plazo sólo es posible que nos financien si el acreedor se come 2 condiciones:

1 - Interés mínimo o nulo.
2 - Renuncia a cobrar el principal.

Los castuzos patrios serían capaces de proponerlo y tal :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## boquiman (27 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Cuidado con la volatilidad de los niveles actuales porque puede estar formando el segundo hombro.
> 
> La figura es bastante clara.



La volatilidad actual es enorme... Para mi ahora sí hay "Cresting" que decía Janus... Te pongas largo o corto te violan...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2014)

ola k aze sucnors 

mas respecto guybrush , que los sucnors son personas humanas tambien :no:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La mayor parte de los indicadores del bobierno son falsos.
> 
> La realidad es que la deuda crece imparable y a medio plazo sólo es posible que nos financien si el acreedor se come 2 condiciones:
> 
> ...



Pues fuera nos tienen calaos....

As reported in March in the Bloomberg article – Spanish Government Ended 2013 in November to Reduce Deficit – Spain brought forward the deadline for approving spending in the annual budget for the second straight year in 2013 following a 2012 decision to end the year on December 3. 

::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pues fuera nos tienen calaos....
> 
> As reported in March in the Bloomberg article – Spanish Government Ended 2013 in November to Reduce Deficit – Spain brought forward the deadline for approving spending in the annual budget for the second straight year in 2013 following a 2012 decision to end the year on December 3.
> 
> ...


----------



## muertoviviente (27 Abr 2014)

las rayas me dicen que ya solo quedan dos toques a la cuña , en 9950 y luego en 10800 , entonces pandoro practicara el medioevo con vuestros ..... :fiufiu:

gracias a la subida del rating de la deuda ejpañola y a que no va a pasar na en croacia , espero que el ibex abra cerca del central de bollinger en diario y lo toque antes de caer , lo cual nos permitira salir sin perdidas y ponernos cortos con tres cojones :Aplauso:

bueno os dejo chavalines y no olvideis ver la serie del makinavaja :Baile:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2014)

Al final dice que si, que hay una cierta recuperación de la economia, pero debida a dos factores:

Mejora balanza comercial por.....disminución importaciones
DEFLACIÓN. hace que el pib nominal sea positivo...



Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## boquiman (27 Abr 2014)

Curioso lo que plantea nuestro amigo Joze Luí:

El EUR/USD en mínimos de volatilidad... por debajo incluso de los mínimos registrados en 2007... 
¿la calma que precede a la tormenta? ienso:


"Curiosamente, a pesar de todos estos líos, en los mercados de divisas, estamos viendo un fenómeno de bajada de volatilidad bastante raro.

A estas horas, tanto el euro contra el dólar, como la libra contra el dólar, se mueven en volatilidades tan bajas que no se veían desde 2007. Lo cual hace muy difícil la operativa intradía en forex, algo muy a tener en cuenta, por los lectores que, como un servidor, se muevan en intradía.

Vean esto que encontré por twitter, el euro contra el dólar lleva la semana con el *menor rango entre el máximo y el mínimo del día de la historia*."








Leer más: Situaci?n intrad?a. Tensi?n


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2014)

Code Red es el libro de economía mas vendido en España 

Por lo visto está en español 

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## R3v3nANT (27 Abr 2014)

Antipatriota, envidioso, perroflauta, terrorista!!! 

GT es ETA ::



Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lean, lean....
> 
> EconoMonitor : Don't Shoot the Messenger Â» Spain: The Land Where Incipient Deflation Becomes Good News For Headline GDP
> 
> ...


----------



## atman (27 Abr 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> Buenos días...
> He encontrado este gráfico en otro foro, y la verdad los patrones de velas se repiten en 2000 y 2007 y ahora mismo parece estar formándose algo parecido... ienso:
> 
> SP500 3M
> ...



Sí, bueno... ese gráfico con múltiples variaciones ha aparecido con infinidad de sitios sobre todo esta última semana...

¿sabes que pasa? Que hablamos de dos, únicamente dos eventos en los últimos 20 años y pretendemos que sea ahora la tercera... problema... que lo mismo que marcan ahora... podrían haberlo marcado en 2012, fíjate en las velas...

y hubiera sido un HCH precioso que nos hubiera mandado al guano más miserable... lo sé porque porque yo, como muchos, estaba en ese y me perdí la mayor parte de la fiesta alcista.

---------- Post added 27-abr-2014 at 11:17 ----------




Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Lean, lean....
> 
> EconoMonitor : Don't Shoot the Messenger Â» Spain: The Land Where Incipient Deflation Becomes Good News For Headline GDP
> 
> ...




Muy bueno, pero la economía del pobre es así... salvamos un par de trimestres con una cosa... luego resulta que salvamos otro par con otra cosa (y, lo mismo, de no ser por esa tontería estaríamos en recesión y tal...)

El problema o la pega no es esa... la cuestión es que en esos momentos la acción de gobierno tiene que aprovecharse para ir afianzando esas "chiripas" que van surgiendo... o buscando alguna cosilla que aproveche la palanca y de repente miras atrás y llevas tres años de crecimiento sostenido y sostenible y has conseguido "el milagro económico".

Cual es el problema? que aquí, se dedican al onanismo...


----------



## Pepitoria (27 Abr 2014)

España está en la pole







Vamos Rafa!!!


----------



## boquiman (27 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Sí, bueno... ese gráfico con múltiples variaciones ha aparecido con infinidad de sitios sobre todo esta última semana...
> 
> ¿sabes que pasa? Que hablamos de dos, únicamente dos eventos en los últimos 20 años y pretendemos que sea ahora la tercera... problema... que lo mismo que marcan ahora... podrían haberlo marcado en 2012, fíjate en las velas...
> 
> y hubiera sido un HCH precioso que nos hubiera mandado al guano más miserable... lo sé porque porque yo, como muchos, estaba en ese y me perdí la mayor parte de la fiesta alcista.



Tienes toda la razón Atman... personalmente en mi caso, me ha pasado algo parecido...
Bajista a más no poder, me he perdido también la fiesta alcista, y me he llevado más de una cornada por ir contra tendencia y buscar un giro que nunca aparecía...
Ahora bien, conmigo han conseguido una cosa: que no mire hacia abajo y que en intradiario me dedique a mirar hacia arriba y a seguir la consigna del "Buy the Dip"... Me han hecho sentir la seguridad de que todo recorte se quedará en eso y todo subirá eternamente...

Esa sensación no la tenía en 2012, cuando sólo buscaba el lado corto... y es lo que me tiene mosqueado. ¿Y si mientras miramos hacia arriba nos quitan la escalera por la que hemos subido? ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (27 Abr 2014)

Atman, pero es que la cosa pinta fatal. Yo de estas cosas se muy poco, pero esa disminución de las importaciones sugiere que el consumo interno ni está ni se le espera. ¿Recaudación iva y generación de empleo con consiguiente recaudación irpf? Ya me dirá. Pagar deuda? Para que? Este año terminamos el curso en julio ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## atman (27 Abr 2014)

Éste usa Coppock mensual para apoyar la misma idea...


----------



## ane agurain (27 Abr 2014)

xavigomis dijo:


> Esperemos (para mis intereses) que sea más clara que los mínimos de la semana pasada... :XX:



vas corto en nasdaq?


----------



## Tono (27 Abr 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> España está en la pole
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vaya por Dios.

*España alberga siete de las diez regiones con más paro de toda la UE en 2012*

*8 de las 10 regiones con más paro de la UE son españolas en el 2011 *

*Seis regiones españolas encabezan el paro de la UE en el 2009*

Desde el 2007 es lo que hay. ::


----------



## boquiman (27 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Éste usa Coppock mensual para apoyar la misma idea...



que menos que una regresión de los índices a la media... el alejamiento del sp500 reflejado en el gráfico con la media de 21 es excesivo y esta media "coincide" con la directriz alcista desde mínimos de 2009...

¿Es tanto pedir una "pequeña corrección" para quitarnos el mono a los bajistas... ? ::

El día que se caiga el chiringuito (si es que lo hace alguna vez) sólo los más rápidos saldrán ilesos... (a mi me joderán seguro:


*Cómo un trader habilidoso evita un Margin Call:*
[YOUTUBE]YdxeNNWBY6M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ane agurain (27 Abr 2014)

esos datos de paro, me gustaría verlos cómo eran antes de la burbuja del ladrillo.


----------



## atman (27 Abr 2014)

Que sí que todo está muy bien, pero que ninguno de esos charts tiene en cuenta el efecto de la intervención de FED, BoJ, BoE y esperan al BCE...

Y no parece que lo tengan en cuenta en ninguno de los dos sentidos.


----------



## sr.anus (27 Abr 2014)

Jato ayer me acorde de ud. probe los chiles habaneros y es una buena manera de sufrir, para poder tomarte de un litro de cerveza de un trago. Hablando de bolsa, que fea la apertura del ta-25, con un poco de suerte se nos va a los infiernos


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (27 Abr 2014)

Buenos dias planos, poco movimiento hoy en las bolsas ::

Hoy he estado leyendo la prensa, y dos articulos me han llamado la atencion y los traigo al hilo para comentar.
El primero es un articulo publicado en el guardian, periodico de izquierdas ingles, del que se hacen eco en BI, como me pasa casi siempre los comentarios de los lectores son mucho mas interesantes que el articulo.

The American Dream Is Dead - Business Insider

Los comentarios mayoritarios vienen a reflejar lo que se intuye en un vistazo en las graficas de las bolsas y otros indicadores. La desigualdad no para de crecer en los USA. Con una clase media venida y siguiendo a menos, mientras un grupo mucho mas pequeño se ha mantenido o ha crecido gracias al aumento de los rendimientos del capital o las nuevas oportunidades de negocios fuera de las fronteras americanas.

Muchos comentaristas ya no esconden que lo unico que hacia diferente a USA de Eurolandia, es que aqui abiertamente deciamos que eramos socialistas mientras que alli lo practican/practicaban desde hace años pero no lo decian. Burocratizacion, mercado manipulado, el gobierno controla la economia...son palabras recurrentes. Esa y PARO.


El segundo viene un poco a colacion de los comentarios del bilbaino del hilo por excelencia.
La grafica lo dice todo.





El día en que Yellen se hizo tacaña y Weidmann generoso - Blogs de Telón de Fondo


Gracias a dios hoy el ibex ha dejado de caer, mañana subida libre.


----------



## atman (27 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Jato ayer me acorde de ud. probe los chiles habaneros y es una buena manera de sufrir, para poder tomarte de un litro de cerveza de un trago. Hablando de bolsa, que fea la apertura del ta-25, con un poco de suerte se nos va a los infiernos



Mmm... no lo veo muy preocupante, la verdad, la bajada es culpa de TEVA que ha perdido un pleito importante y ha arrastrado al sector del Biotech y con él a todo el índice...


----------



## bertok (27 Abr 2014)

Patapalo )))) peliculón ::::::

[YOUTUBE]_AaZE-x-SA4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tono (27 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Que sí que todo está muy bien, pero que ninguno de esos charts tiene en cuenta el efecto de la intervención de FED, BoJ, BoE y esperan al BCE...
> 
> Y no parece que lo tengan en cuenta en ninguno de los dos sentidos.



Aquí, aquí le has dado.
Como cuando digo yo, en mi ignorancia, que no habrá crash si para solucionarlo sólo se necesita una impresora y un ordenador para hacer apuntes contables. 

Todas las gráficas que demuestran un volumen irrecuperable de deuda, tanto pública como privada, o un burbujón en el Nasdaq o un exceso de masa monetaria son correctas, mejor dicho, serían correctas... si la economía fuera una ciencia exacta donde 2+2 son 4 y nadie pudiera alterar su equilibrio.

No me cabe duda de que hay y habrá sufrimiento para corregir los desajustes que ha producido la QE en USA o la austeridad en la UE. Pero sólo lo justo para corregir los defectos, y luego de nuevo, actuarán los BC para descongestionar y patada a seguir hacia el próximo problema.
Un crash sólo vendrá en forma de guerra mundial, desestabilización sociopolítica del primer mundo... o siendo madmaxistas-conspiranoicos, escasez grave de energía o alimentos por desastres naturales, enfermedades nuevas o invasiones extraterrestres.

Ojalá todos los males del mundo se pudieran solucionar así de fácil.

Si la economia siguiera unas reglas estrictas, todo estaría quebrado desde la crisis de las subprime del 2007. Todo el equilibrio mundial se rompió, la banca quebró y a eso hubo que añadir los problemas propios de cada país, como nuestra propia burbuja inmobiliaria. 
La tormenta perfecta pasó y el mundo ha quedado en pie. No va a volver a quebrar el sistema bancario, ni ningún país se ahogará en su propia deuda si no interesa que eso pase. 

Cuando digo que la economía no sigue unas reglas estrictas, es porque se ha hecho en los bancos centrales el milagro de de Jesucristo de los panes y los peces.
Ejemplo, la compra de deuda pública en los mercados secundarios, que infla la masa monetaria y acabará por crear deuda negativa:

-El estado emite deuda al 3%. La banca la compra.
-La deposita en el BCE al 0,25%. 
-Así tenemos el mercado y la economía del país lubricada de nuevo, con el dinero ingresado por el estado por la emisión de deuda y el recibido por los bancos a coste -2,75%. 

La misma masa de dinero se ha duplicado, generando beneficios que salvan los balances de la banca y mantienen lo países en marcha. Los BC lo que hacen es limitar la deuda pública hasta un ''límite'', que como hemos comprobado en España es bastante flexible. 
A lo que hay que sumar el dinero que se ha inyectado directamente en forma de rescates.

¿para que se quiere un QE en la UE ? 
Sólo tendría objeto para corregir la deflación cuando ésta no interese. Lo que me imagino que tendrá como función permitir de alguna forma un desendeudamiento rápido de los estados. 
A mí no me cabe duda de que quedan conejos dentro de la chistera: intereses negativos, nuevas formas de impuestos (a los depósitos, al patrimonio, a la producción de urea cada vez que meamos...), moneda virtual y pagos exclusivamente digitales... 

Y los que se pongan cortos contra esto, al contrario de lo que pasó en el 2007, es como si escupieran al cielo.


----------



## ane agurain (27 Abr 2014)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/siemens-weighs-ge-prepares-alstom-092846544.html


----------



## egarenc (27 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/siemens-weighs-ge-prepares-alstom-092846544.html



yo estoy seguro que antes americana que alemana, eso me suena de algo :

estoy preparado para la emoción, vaya inicio de año que llevo ::


----------



## atman (27 Abr 2014)

Para Janus, de su tía Clotilda, en el día de su Primera Comunión... ::

(alguno de ustedes había nacido cuando esas dedicatorias salían por la radio...??)







Linkedin y Yelp, tienen que perder otro tanto ya empezar a ponerse en su precio.


----------



## xavigomis (27 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> vas corto en nasdaq?



En SP! XDDDDD


----------



## ane agurain (27 Abr 2014)

una posibilidad para acs







algunos indicadores están a punto de dar señal de salida

y arriesgando más, bajar a 28,20 y empezar el último hombro? ::


----------



## explotado_encorbatado (27 Abr 2014)

Mañana resultados de bankia, ¿qué pasará?.


----------



## Janus (27 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Para Janus, de su tía Clotilda, en el día de su Primera Comunión... ::
> 
> (alguno de ustedes había nacido cuando esas dedicatorias salían por la radio...??)
> 
> ...



finalizo la comida y me encuentro con que en el foro ya se sabe que las tecnológicas usanas están cayendo. Bien visto y espero que mejor invertido.


----------



## atman (27 Abr 2014)

Janus dijo:


> finalizo la comida y me encuentro con que en el foro ya se sabe que las tecnológicas usanas están cayendo. Bien visto y espero que mejor invertido.



Me echaron antes de tiempo y no volví a ello...


----------



## ane agurain (28 Abr 2014)

explotado_encorbatado dijo:


> Mañana resultados de bankia, ¿qué pasará?.



Yo ahora mismo estaría fuera de bankia, y arcelor me lo estaba pensando pero la pinta de momento por indicadores es mala


----------



## atman (28 Abr 2014)

Donâ€™t look to China for salvation – Jewish Business News


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos dias planos, poco movimiento hoy en las bolsas ::
> 
> Hoy he estado leyendo la prensa, y dos articulos me han llamado la atencion y los traigo al hilo para comentar.
> El primero es un articulo publicado en el guardian, periodico de izquierdas ingles, del que se hacen eco en BI, como me pasa casi siempre los comentarios de los lectores son mucho mas interesantes que el articulo.
> ...



Alucinarias si vieses la de jovenes por todo el mundo que tienen minijobs y cuya realidad dista mucho de la que aparece en bolsa.Estos dias he estado hablando con nativos en Holanda,Filipinas,China,Indonesia,Hong kong,Uk,USA,Rusia,Alemania.El dia que alguien apriete el boton equivocado yo no se la que se va a liar aqui.Estamos empezando a coger bastante altura para las perspectivas reales que se ven a nivel economico a lp.Como nos metamos otro 15%-20% ya estaremos hablando de tener un SP holgadamente por encima de PER 20,para ver algo parecido yo creo que nos tendriamos que ir al nasdac del año 2000,nikkei 80', año 87.Por la inercia que existe ahora mismo no creo que caigamos a plomo de hecho si os fijais los mercados estan actuando como langostas van de accion en accion cual rapiña en busca de rentabilidad pero no se ve nuevo dinero, lo que ha subido usa y europa es lo que ha bajado sudamerica. Que nadie se crea que esta tranquilidad va a ser eterna, igual dentro de 1-2 años los mercados dejan de prestar a algun estado, algun banco chino o aleman hace catacrack o empieza una revolucion por asia....Vete tu a saber cual sera el detonante y cuando sera el gran dia, lo unico que tengo claro es que llegara,esta vez no sera diferente.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Abr 2014)

cuidado con alcoa mañana y hacienda


----------



## Namreir (28 Abr 2014)

Que tal se presenta la semana?

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Abr 2014)

guanos días gacelilas 

empezamos la semana en la que tocaremos la parte baja de la jran cuña , espero dicho toque para mañana ienso:

aun no veo las opinioneh del personal respecto de la jran cuña , seguire dando la brasa con esa figura tesnica con el propósito de que el gacelerio no pueda aprovecharlo , sentimiento contrario muertovivientista y tal :fiufiu:


----------



## Tono (28 Abr 2014)

Buenos días.

El gran cuñazo es el que tú das gato.

Toca abrir en verde.

Semana de resultados.

*FCC logra reducir sus pérdidas un 78% y dispara un 72% su ebitda*

FCC logra reducir sus p?rdidas un 78% y dispara un 72% su ebitda,Inversi?n - Bolsas - Mercados. Expansi?n.com

*Bankia obtiene un beneficio de 187 millones y reduce su mora al 14,3%*

Bankia obtiene un beneficio de 187 millones y reduce su mora al 14,3%,Banca. Expansi?n.com


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Abr 2014)

tal y como ya lo decía MV zahorí , tendríamos oportunidad de salir de nuestros larguitos indemnes , cerramos largos 10380 en 10370 abrimos cortos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## ane agurain (28 Abr 2014)

BMN vende el 4,85% de Deoleo por un precio de 21,2M€ a CVC Capital Partners

bankia peponea de mientras

---------- Post added 28-abr-2014 at 01:16 ----------

ampliando, lol
CapitalMadrid - CVC se blinda en Deoleo: paga menos de 0,38 céntimos por acción y evita una segunda OPA

Tras todos estos cambios, llegará la OPA. Será por el 100% del capital, a 0,38 euros por título, y quedará sujeta a los siguientes términos: "La oferta estará sujeta a la condición de que sea aceptada por, al menos, el 50% de los derechos de voto a los que se hubiera dirigido, excluyendo del cómputo los que ya obraran en poder de Ole y los que correspondan a accionistas que hubieran alcanzado algún acuerdo con este relativo a la Oferta. No obstante lo anterior, Ole se ha comprometido a renunciar a dicha condición en caso de que se confirme que el precio de 0,38 euros por acción es un precio equitativo. En este sentido, se hace constar que Ole ha manifestado a Deoleo que ha designado a KPMG Asesores, como experto independiente para la elaboración de un informe a los efectos de los artículos 9 y 10 de Real Decreto 1066/2007, de 27 de julio, sobre el régimen de las ofertas públicas de adquisición de valores y que el citado experto ha elaborado ya un informe en el que confirma que, en su opinión, 0,38 euros es un precio equitativo".

Realmente es difícil que alguien diga, dentro de lo que marca el real decreto al que hace referencia el comunicado, que los 0,38 euros por título no son un precio equitativo. ¿Por qué? Pues porque según la norma, un precio equitativo de una OPA es, en primer lugar, el que sea no inferior al más elevado que quien lanza la oferta hubiera pagado en los 12 meses previos al anuncio de la OPA. En este caso está claro, porque CVC habrá pagado 0,38 euros por acción a todos los que ahora venden sus participaciones. Aún así, y en el caso de que por cualquier causa la CNMV considerara que ese precio no es el adecuado, cosa que sólo podría hacer si demuestra que ha habido manipulación anterior en las compras de títulos, entonces entraría la segunda parte del blindaje que se ha puesto CVC. *La OPA no tendría efecto si no acudieran a ella una parte importante de los accionistas que podríamos llamar minoritarios.* ¿De dónde sale esta cifra? Pues de calcular los porcentajes necesarios de acuerdo con los términos del pacto.

Al 29,99% que va a adquirir CVC hay que sumar *otro 23,07% que no acudirá a la OPA *y que también se excluyen del cálculo, ya que el pacto dice que no se tendrán en cuenta las participaciones de quienes hayan llegado a acuerdos con respecto a la oferta y, en este caso, el propio documento remitido a la CNMV reconoce que "en este contexto, los accionistas Unicaja Banco, Caixa y Cajasur Banco (Kutxabank) y Daniel Klein han asumido el compromiso de *no vender a un tercero distinto de Ole durante un plazo de seis meses desde la firma del acuerdo"*. Unicaja tiene el 10% de Deoleo, CaixaBank posee el 5,28%, Daniel Klein (a través de Sinpa Holding) tiene otro 2,95% y Kutxabank ha heredado de Cajasur Banco un 4,84% más. Si estos accionistas vendieran sus participaciones en la OPA, aún tendrían que vender sus acciones un 12% de los minoritarios para que se cumpliera la condición suspensiva. Y si estos accionistas de referencia no venden, entonces tendrían que hacerlo un 23,5% de los minoritarios para cumplir la condición. Los minoritarios que hubieran querido vender a 0,38 céntimos ya lo hubieran hecho en Bolsa, puesto que la cotización no ha bajado de esa cifra nunca. Es muy difícil, pues, que CVC, si n o se le acepta el precio de 0,38 céntimos, tuviera que cumplir con la OPA.

Además, en este hipotético caso, el fondo ha establecido un tercer blindaje, ya que en la posterior ampliación de capital prevista en el acuerdo (por valor de 151,3 millones de euros), el fondo se compromete a suscribir cien millones (ver Capitalmadrid de 14 de abril), pero no tendría obligación de hacerlo si la OPA anterior hubiera quedado sin efecto. En este caso sólo cubriría la parte correspondiente para seguir con su 29,99% original, evitando así la obligación de lanzar una segunda OPA. Todo esto, sin embargo, es ciencia-ficción, ya que todos estos blindajes es muy probable que no tengan que ser utilizados por CVC (Ole) al irse cumpliendo las previsiones del pacto sin mayores problemas.

PÉRDIDAS DE BANKIA

Una de las cosas que sí ha quedado clara ya con el acuerdo inicial, es que Bankia va a vender su participación por mucho menos dinero del que ha metido en Deoleo (antes en SOS) durante la historia de esta empresa. Entró en 2008 en SOS aportando 149 millones de euros en metálico. Después, en tres ampliaciones de capital sucesivas en 2010 y 2011 puso otros 66 millones en dinero, 47,6 millones en conversión de preferentes en acciones y otros 77,1 millones de euros en conversión de créditos en acciones. En toral, pues, 339,5 millones de euros. A 31 de diciembre de 2013, según la memoria auditada de la entidad financiera, Bankia tenía valorada su participación en Deoleo en 107,3 millones de euros y ahora va a venderla por 72 millones. La diferencia entre lo que ha pagado y la última valoración había sido provisionada, por lo que no provocará un quebranto económico a la entidad. Por lo que respecta a Dcoop, cuando cambió su marca "Hojiblanca" y la embotelladora de aceite de Antequera por un 10% del capital de Deoelo lo hizo valorando las acciones del grupo aceitero a 0,50 céntimos y ahora vende a 0,38 céntimos, como todos.

Otro de los misterios que pueden acabar aclarándose con esta operación es dónde están las acciones que antes tenían los hermanos Salazar. Cuando eran dueños y señores de SOS controlaban más de la cuarta parte del capital de la sociedad. Aún hoy en el registro público que puede consultarse en la CNMV figuran con participaciones que suman el 25,7% de Deoleo (un 16,03% de Jesús Salazar y un 9,66% de su hermano Raúl), cuando en realidad, el informe de gobierno corporativo del grupo correspondiente a 2013, incluye un párrafo en el que señala que los antiguos administradores "diversos miembros vinculados a la familia Salazar y/o sociedades vinculadas a los mismos (...) no son accionistas significativos ni miembros del consejo de administración". La normativa vigente señala como accionista significativo a aquel que tenga un 3% o más del capital de una sociedad, lo que quiere decir que los hermanos Salazar han bajado ya de ese porcentaje, aunque no hayan enviado los correspondientes avisos a la CNMV. Fuentes financieras señalan que esta caída es lógica, puesto que sus participaciones estaban pignoradas por operaciones de crédito y de derivados que han ido ejecutándose en los últimos años.

---------- Post added 28-abr-2014 at 01:32 ----------

las farmas siguen on fire?

Pfizer confirma su interés en AstraZeneca, disparada un 15% en bolsa


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Abr 2014)

Ane, ¿sabe que pasa con Eurona que no ha cruzado ni una acción hasta el momento?

Edito: ahora ha empezado.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Abr 2014)

iba a decir que natra peponea un 3% casi

pero con 3000 euros movidos

luego leo que chicharros ha comprado y empieza a recomendarla...


----------



## Topongo (28 Abr 2014)

Ainsss que cruz con lad mittales

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (28 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Ainsss que cruz con lad mittales
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



en esta subida, si te fijas, el volumen es muy claramente descendente
no digo que no pueda subir más, pero eso.


----------



## Chila (28 Abr 2014)

buenos dias.
estoy por paseo de gracia tras hacer el reconocmiento medico con la nueva empresa.
voy a ver al cristo de lepanto hasta que llegue la hora de coger ave.
El ibex sosillo ¿no?


----------



## LCIRPM (28 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> "otro" índice más:
> 
> La construcción del rascacielos Kingdom Tower sugiere un crash mundial



Lo clavan, ¿Cuando empezó la no-crisis en Hispanistán? ¿eh? 
Las cuatro torres, edificio agbar, rascacielos everywhere, hasta en Ponferrada ....

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...illones-220-locales-de-torre-de-rosaleda.html

¿este era el blog mítico de arquitectura satánica,no?

Vicisitud y sordidez: arquitectura


----------



## ane agurain (28 Abr 2014)




----------



## Xiux (28 Abr 2014)

Cuando reviente la burbuja de nuestro vecino nos salpicara fuertemente

¿Es Francia el mercado más sobrevalorado del mundo? - elEconomista.es


----------



## ane agurain (28 Abr 2014)

esto para los de chicharros.info


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> buenos dias.
> estoy por paseo de gracia tras hacer el reconocmiento medico con la nueva empresa.
> voy a ver al cristo de lepanto hasta que llegue la hora de coger ave.
> El ibex sosillo ¿no?



primavera en las ramblas o el centro de Barcelona es todo un espectáculo.

disfrute de su paseo.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Abr 2014)

... y mientras en un mundo ajeno a los grandes movimientos Groupe Guillin va ganando centimito a centimito día tras día :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

---------- Post added 28-abr-2014 at 11:34 ----------

Bloomberg:


> "French Government Said to Not Oppose GE Bid for Alstom"



Siemens, eje franco-aleman y eso ::


----------



## Chila (28 Abr 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> primavera en las ramblas o el centro de Barcelona es todo un espectáculo.
> 
> disfrute de su paseo.



He vivido un añito en rda st Antoni...ya me lo sé. He encontrado que ha aumentado el volumen guiri notablemente...y los comercios todos de paquistanis...


----------



## La vida es como Perdidos (28 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> He vivido un añito en rda st Antoni...ya me lo sé. He encontrado que ha aumentado el volumen guiri notablemente...y los comercios todos de paquistanis...



Barcelona es algo así como un centro comercial, unas horas en el y te lo pasas muy bien, pero llega un momento que agobia tanto guiri, tanto humo, tanto coche...
Es solo una opinión, para gustos, colores.

(no todo iba a ser malo, hace ya algunos años que gracias a los pakis e hindus, los que somos aficionados a ese tipo de cocina, somos la mar de felices con la cantidad de productos que hay en determinados supermercados)


----------



## ane agurain (28 Abr 2014)

el candidato pepero por europa en los desayunos:


Cañete aboga por núcleo español en Deoleo, sin descartar a la SEPI



PERO VAMOS A VER, MANGUAN! Si tu gobierno a través de bankia nacionalizada, se lo ha dado a los ingleses! qué coño nos quieres vender?


----------



## Chila (28 Abr 2014)

Pero eso no lo sabe nadie que ve la tv ane...


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Abr 2014)

soys unos pechofrios , servidor y toda la familia asin como varios conocidos votaremos por Elpidio :no:


----------



## Chila (28 Abr 2014)

Ibe a por los 5 otra vez.
Codere +16...¿a pillar gacelada de nuevo?


----------



## Tono (28 Abr 2014)

TEF va camino de superar hoy los 1000M de efectivo de largo. Chinito no se puede quejar, la patria compra matildes.
Está haciendo un movimiento clavado al reparto anterior de dividendos, donde también se montó un techo de mil demonios en los 12€ y después del reparto, zasca.

Ferovial no me gusta, lleva unas sesiones que se queda, se queda, y no va por los 16€. El volumen tampoco acompaña y el día 30 sacan resultados del 1Q. Estoy considerando la salida por encima de los 15,90 y esperarla por debajo de los 15,50 de nuevo. 
¿alguien sabe algo de su dividendo de Mayo? No veo información en su web ienso:


----------



## pipoapipo (28 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el candidato pepero por europa en los desayunos:
> 
> 
> Cañete aboga por núcleo español en Deoleo, sin descartar a la SEPI
> ...



ha dicho eso????? eso es mas troleo q lo del gato........ ya es casi el 50% british y decir eso....... nos mean y dicen q llueve....


----------



## Tono (28 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> soys unos pechofrios , servidor y toda la familia asin como varios conocidos votaremos por Elpidio :no:



¿Ha comprado la camiseta para pasear la borrachera por Puerta de Hierro?
Sólo le falta el ''Wanted, dead or alive''







He intentado entrar en su web, Movimiento RED y me sale esto del antivirus:

¡Alerta de peligro!

Categoría: Vínculos a sitios maliciosos 
Nivel de amenaza: MUY ALTO 
Descripción: Aunque parece una página web legítima, es peligrosa. Alberga códigos maliciosos o vínculos a sitios web maliciosos que albergan software malicioso.

¿censura?


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Abr 2014)

aunque solo sea por trolear servidor va a votar por Elpidio , hay que ser muy borrego para no ver el cargamonton :vomito:

pero bueno ahi teneis el ejemplo de Suarez , era bueno , por lo menos mucho mejor que los que vinieron después pero como ejpain es diferente :: :: :vomito:


----------



## Topongo (28 Abr 2014)

Tono cambia el antivirus 1000101012 aviso, cualquier dia nos reportas e ignoras a todos por su culpa!
Lo de Ferrovial habrá que ver cuanto dividendo da, este es el que no es fijo no?
Sabadell en mi opnión es compra clara por debajo de 2,38 y Mittal un coñazo brutal, pero me la quedo.


----------



## Tono (28 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> aunque solo sea por trolear servidor va a votar por Elpidio , hay que ser muy borrego para no ver el cargamonton :vomito:
> 
> pero bueno ahi teneis el ejemplo de Suarez , era bueno , por lo menos mucho mejor que los que vinieron después pero como ejpain es diferente :: :: :vomito:



Borregos somos, eso es verdad.

Ganas me dan de emigrar a su tierra. 
¿si se casara conmigo aquí me darían directamente la nacionalidad?¿o tendríamos que tener hijos antes?


----------



## ane agurain (28 Abr 2014)

pipoapipo dijo:


> ha dicho eso????? eso es mas troleo q lo del gato........ ya es casi el 50% british y decir eso....... nos mean y dicen q llueve....



Cañete aboga por un núcleo español en Deoleo, sin descartar a la SEPI, para ser "la voz de la conciencia"


----------



## Tono (28 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Tono cambia el antivirus 1000101012 aviso, cualquier dia nos reportas e ignoras a todos por su culpa!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



:no::no::no: ya lo he dicho muchas veces, me fío más del antivirus que de mi mujer. Si salta es por algo.
Reportar ya os reporto cuando me da la venada.
Sí, en FER se supone que toca en Mayo repartir el divdendo complementario. Supongo que lo dirán el día 30 en la presentación de resultados.


----------



## Topongo (28 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> :no::no::no: ya lo he dicho muchas veces, me fío más del antivirus que de mi mujer. Si salta es por algo.
> Reportar ya os reporto cuando me da la venada.
> Sí, en FER se supone que toca en Mayo repartir el divdendo complementario. Supongo que lo dirán el día 30 en la presentación de resultados.



Pues a ver si hay suerte y pagan uno majo en linea de ITX (repecto a incremento) para mantener al inversor interesado en seguir y en entrar.

---------- Post added 28-abr-2014 at 13:02 ----------

Al final he borrado yo mismo el tema del offtopic, me he collejeado a mi mismmo, he de decir que nadie me ha dicho nada pero reflexionando creo que no es el lugar.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (28 Abr 2014)

Buenos verdes dias,

a cuanto esta el dividendo de ITX, y cuando es?

Compren por España hoy lo que no puedan comprar mañana. Y compren Matildes, Maty Powah para todos. El pepino lo confirmara pero en el valle de la silicona estan cagaicos con el potencial de los Alierta boys.


----------



## Xiux (28 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Ibe a por los 5 otra vez.
> Codere +16...¿a pillar gacelada de nuevo?



Vamos y mas :Baile:


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> ... y mientras en un mundo ajeno a los grandes movimientos Groupe Guillin va ganando centimito a centimito día tras día :Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-abr-2014 at 11:34 ----------
> 
> ...



De 95 a 129 en un pis pas


----------



## Ladrillófilo (28 Abr 2014)

A vueltas con koncorde, pregunta para todo el mundo. Si PRT es la leche, y tiene el koncorde v10, pero al no tener tiempo real, y actualizar cada día, se convierte en una castaña.

Hay otros programas, he estado echando el ojo a uno que se llama AmiBroker, que se puede conseguir gratuito también, y que "al parecer" actualiza en EE.UU. con un minuto de retraso, en el cual blai5 también ha diseñado indicadores.

No es bastante mejor? De hecho, será mejor tener los dos a la vez, PRT y Amibroker para el tiempo real.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> tal y como ya lo decía MV zahorí , tendríamos oportunidad de salir de nuestros larguitos indemnes , cerramos largos 10380 en 10370 abrimos cortos con tres cojones :no:



vamos a por la alcista de la cuña maestro :Aplauso:


----------



## Chila (28 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Buenos verdes dias,
> 
> a cuanto esta el dividendo de ITX, y cuando es?
> 
> Compren por España hoy lo que no puedan comprar mañana. Y compren Matildes, Maty Powah para todos. El pepino lo confirmara pero en el valle de la silicona estan cagaicos con el potencial de los Alierta boys.



Cualquier dia timofonica compra Apple o Samsumg. Es lo que tiene Alierta...


----------



## Tio Masclet (28 Abr 2014)

Ojo a Bankia y a Sabadell si siguen la pendiente que llevan en lo que queda de sesión.


----------



## sr.anus (28 Abr 2014)

tobogan dax

---------- Post added 28-abr-2014 at 14:36 ----------




sr.anus dijo:


> tobogan dax



pd vamos a visitar los 9410 de nuevo, puede ser un buen sitio para unos largos, con stop barato


----------



## Robopoli (28 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> De 95 a 129 en un pis pas



Entré a 121,80 pero hoyga... aún así más de un 6% y por ahora con una volatilidad tan baja que me tiene hasta preocupado 
Gracias como siempre por tus aportaciones. 
En estos días con tanto subebaja es un gusto ver este tipo de valores


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Abr 2014)

mañana hacemos minimos en 9930 aprox


----------



## sr.anus (28 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mañana hacemos minimos en 9930 aprox



no te lo crees ni tu....

p.d que lo veremos? si, mañana? :XX::XX::XX::XX:


----------



## IRobot (28 Abr 2014)

Carta a los inversores de Bestinver correspondiente al primer trimestre de 2014:

Bestinver: carta a los inversores (1º trimestre 2014)


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Abr 2014)

que no me lo creo dice :rolleye:


----------



## sr.anus (28 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> tobogan dax
> 
> ---------- Post added 28-abr-2014 at 14:36 ----------
> 
> ...



ya estamos en la zona de los valientes, susto o muelte. Largo 9415 sl 9398


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Abr 2014)

señol annunaki acabas de cometer un grave error :no:

tremendo catarro he pillado por beber bebidas heladas :ouch:

---------- Post added 28-abr-2014 at 15:00 ----------

vas largo en dax , pensé que era en Ibex , pero supongo que va a ser muy difícil que el índice boche se libre :abajo:


----------



## sr.anus (28 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> señol annunaki acabas de cometer un grave error :no:
> 
> tremendo catarro he pillado por beber bebidas heladas :ouch:
> 
> ...



Ahora voy corti largo. corto desde arriba en el dax, solo que espero un rebote ahura, para despues seguir hacia abajo solo las mentes humildes y con sabiduria lo entenderan


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Abr 2014)

vale tiu :S


----------



## Chila (28 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Entré a 121,80 pero hoyga... aún así más de un 6% y por ahora con una volatilidad tan baja que me tiene hasta preocupado
> Gracias como siempre por tus aportaciones.
> En estos días con tanto subebaja es un gusto ver este tipo de valores



Este hombre es toda una mina....


----------



## sr.anus (28 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> ya estamos en la zona de los valientes, susto o muelte. Largo 9415 sl 9398



saltamos del tren en 9450 dia hecho

p.d si, compro casi en minimos y vendo en casi maximos del tramo. Es lo que tiene que te diga el jato que te has equivocado

p.d2 no se si podra aguantar otra embestida los 9400, como los perdamos ay mama que tobogan


----------



## Montegrifo (28 Abr 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Carta a los inversores de Bestinver correspondiente al primer trimestre de 2014:
> 
> Bestinver: carta a los inversores (1º trimestre 2014)



Aunque no se comulgue con su filosofía, imprescindible ver lo que dicen con cuentagotas.

Por cierto, no repliegan velas en imtech.


----------



## IRobot (28 Abr 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Aunque no se comulgue con su filosofía, imprescindible ver lo que dicen con cuentagotas.
> 
> Por cierto, no repliegan velas en imtech.



Bueno, respecto a Imtech el ostiote reciente que se ha pegado ha sido en Abril con lo que seguramente si ha habido movimientos relativos a él imagino que aparecerán en la carta del siguiente trimestre.


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Abr 2014)

se puede quedar un hombre colgado to guapo ienso:


----------



## James Bond (28 Abr 2014)

Mi duda con las matildes: ¿vender antes o después del dividendo? Porque aunque con los primeros 1500€ de dividendos no se tributa...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Abr 2014)

James Bond dijo:


> Mi duda con las matildes: ¿vender antes o después del dividendo? Porque aunque con los primeros 1500€ de dividendos no se tributa...



Si y solo si las has comprado dos meses antes de la fecha de pago del mismo 

Pufffff que caló en graná y no estamos ni en Mayo :: :: :: :: :ouch: :ouch: :ouch: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## atman (28 Abr 2014)

Tennnngo juguetito nueeeevoooo....


----------



## Roninn (28 Abr 2014)

La vida es como Perdidos dijo:


> Barcelona es algo así como un centro comercial, unas horas en el y te lo pasas muy bien, pero llega un momento que agobia tanto guiri, tanto humo, tanto coche...
> Es solo una opinión, para gustos, colores.
> 
> (no todo iba a ser malo, hace ya algunos años que gracias a los pakis e hindus, los que somos aficionados a ese tipo de cocina, somos la mar de felices con la cantidad de productos que hay en determinados supermercados)



Yo era gracienc de tota la vida y he acabado hasta las narices de centro-zona alta. por motivos de curro me he pirado a Diagonal Mar y oiga creo que no vuelvo al centro.

Calles amplias, poca gente y la que hay el ambiente es playero, edificios nuevos a contraste de la decadente gracia y el..cielo.. Gracias a la amplitud de las calles se disfruta un amplio cielo muy luminoso y a 5 minutos andando de una playa bastante agradable.

Hmm no, no vuelvo a centro, no.

La bolsa si eso bien y tal.


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Abr 2014)

Roninn dijo:


> Yo era gracienc de tota la vida y he acabado hasta las narices de centro-zona alta. por motivos de curro me he pirado a Diagonal Mar y oiga creo que no vuelvo al centro.
> 
> Calles amplias, poca gente y la que hay el ambiente es playero, edificios nuevos a contraste de la decadente gracia y el..cielo.. Gracias a la amplitud de las calles se disfruta un amplio cielo muy luminoso y a 5 minutos andando de una playa bastante agradable.
> 
> ...



Como los antiguos ya sabrán, yo estoy buscando "residencia propia" en esa city ( si pongo en este foro "comprar piso" me llueve guano). En esa zona que usted comenta... ¿Hay comercio? me refiero a fruterías, granjas, zapaterías etc... no centros comerciales ni Carrefoures.

Cada uno tiene sus manias


----------



## sr.anus (28 Abr 2014)

Grafico del dax, cuanto soportara hulk la presion?


----------



## Roninn (28 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Como los antiguos ya sabrán, yo estoy buscando "residencia propia" en esa city ( si pongo en este foro "comprar piso" me llueve guano). En esa zona que usted comenta... ¿Hay comercio? me refiero a fruterías, granjas, zapaterías etc... no centros comerciales ni Carrefoures.
> 
> Cada uno tiene sus manias



Uy pues ahi me pillado, jefa. Hay poco pequeño comercio al ser "relativamente" nueva pero haberlo haylo, yo al menos tiro al por mayor del megacentrocomercial de al lado y cosillas raras por internet.

La zona al estar bien comunicada en 25 minutos de metro ya estas en el centro pero ya le digo para las delicias de tiendas y cositas el recorrido gracia-paseo de gracia es insuperable.

Es una cuestion personal supongo, yo las zonas abigarradas tipo Eixample y tal ya no las soporto.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> Grafico del dax, cuanto soportara hulk la presion?



los 500 van a caer

lo sabe hasta mariló montero

---------- Post added 28-abr-2014 at 10:43 ----------

tengo miedo:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dk3oc1Hr62g


----------



## muertoviviente (28 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> mañana hacemos minimos en 9930 aprox





muertoviviente dijo:


> se puede quedar un hombre colgado to guapo ienso:



bravo maestro :Aplauso:

---------- Post added 28-abr-2014 at 19:15 ----------

queremos gap , queremos beber la sangre de las gacelas :Baile:


----------



## sr.anus (28 Abr 2014)

estan violando a hulk en los futuros, y todavia no se ve ninguna figura de giro. Si nos dan oportunidad entraremos al rebote usano a robar puntos.


----------



## ane agurain (28 Abr 2014)

sr.anus dijo:


> estan violando a hulk en los futuros, y todavia no se ve ninguna figura de giro. Si nos dan oportunidad entraremos al rebote usano a robar puntos.









nasdaq sigue doblando en pérdidas al sp


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Abr 2014)

menudo reversal americano..


----------



## Ajetreo (28 Abr 2014)

Uf... que ganas de meter unos cortos... Pero he prometido que no... que esto esta muuuu mareante... y hay mercado todos los días


----------



## Robopoli (28 Abr 2014)

En el Nasdaq está pillando bajistas, alcistas y hasta Harry Potter...


----------



## ane agurain (28 Abr 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> menudo reversal americano..



re-reversal?


----------



## vmmp29 (28 Abr 2014)

que volatilidad...............


----------



## sr.anus (28 Abr 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que volatilidad...............



he estado a un click de entrar en el rere-versal pero hace tiempo que no me visita pandoro, y tenia la sensacion de que estaba cerca


----------



## Robopoli (28 Abr 2014)

Que cabr*nes! En la hora crítica la dejan entre máximos y minimos intradía. Ahora le pueden dar zapatilla en cualquier dirección


----------



## Pepitoria (28 Abr 2014)

Si pestañeas te pierdes el peponian...


----------



## Robopoli (28 Abr 2014)

No me creo la vela que parece que quieren dejar hoy :no::no::no:


----------



## Chila (28 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo, yo vivi un año.
Si usted es de posibles, diagonal pa arriba. Eso sí, nada de comercios, pero igual ve infantas.
La zona de mitre, lesseps...ni en pintura.
Yo vivi en calle manso, eixample, y por alli hay supers, bares y de todo. Y metro cerca para ir a cualquier lado.
Tiene mucha fama el barrio de Sants, pasando no pinta mal pero no he vivido.
Y diagonal mar: calles amplias, menos agobio con la gente, bloques mas nuevos...


----------



## ane agurain (28 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> No me creo la vela que parece que quieren dejar hoy :no::no::no:



necesitamos confirmación mañana


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2014)

Hasta los 1890 no corre riesgo la pauta correctiva.

A ver si se lo fuman


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (28 Abr 2014)

Una pregunta para la renta: 

día 1 compro x a 1
día 2 compro x a 1,2
día 2 vendo x a 1,1 

Aquí no se tendría en cuenta la regla de los dos meses, pues entiendo que solo he realizado una venta. Es correcto?


----------



## holgazan (28 Abr 2014)

La bolsa va a caer un 50% este año.

Warning: Stocks Will Collapse by 50

Hasta el Oráculo de Omaha lo cree.


----------



## Topongo (28 Abr 2014)

holgazan dijo:


> La bolsa va a caer un 50% este año.
> 
> Warning: Stocks Will Collapse by 50
> 
> Hasta el Oráculo de Omaha lo cree.



Que se ponga corto , lo tiene fácil. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2014)

holgazan dijo:


> La bolsa va a caer un 50% este año.
> 
> Warning: Stocks Will Collapse by 50
> 
> Hasta el Oráculo de Omaha lo cree.


----------



## hombre-mosca (28 Abr 2014)

Cuando 30 puntos es normal
en un dia tal y cual,

pandoro y pepon se tornan diciendose te quiero ...
buen dia fue para el inversor tranquilo
que no busco emociones
a pesar de todas las diversiones
la cuenta dice a corto sesgo para jugadores soy ...
en ese riesgo voy ...
y quiza para acariciar mininos preparado estoy...

largos voy y cortos no oigo,
pero entretanto dolor en el orto siento su merced 

Indianos veo que su reto 
cumplido veo

mientras uropeos, 
malditos sean que con pepon mal trato tienen
en sus divergencias nos den
que para arriba sus justas desean y tienen.

no vendieron a cambio del barato papel genoves
que para ello la idea tuvieron
de todo aquel que no supo
papel es papel y no mas

hago reglas que me sirven
y todos las sigen con duro dolor
pero si a mi me duelen
tengo nuevas para enseñar.


----------



## egarenc (28 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Una pregunta para la renta:
> 
> día 1 compro x a 1
> día 2 compro x a 1,2
> ...



entiendo que el x de la venta del dia 2 es igual a las 2x de las compras del dia 1 + 2. Si es así, creo que es correcto.


----------



## Topongo (28 Abr 2014)

Los ano-rotos en minimos históricos.
El otro dia estuve a punto de hacerme del club otra vez pensando en el 4.2 como buen soporte. 
Veremos a cuanto la llevan. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Los ano-rotos en minimos históricos.
> El otro dia estuve a punto de hacerme del club otra vez pensando en el 4.2 como buen soporte.
> Veremos a cuanto la llevan.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk



El jueves presentan resultados.

Verás que risotadas.

Con la acción podrán hacer lo que quieran pero lo números del quarter reflejarán la situación de una compañía que va directa a hacer una ampliación bestial.

Las pérdidas por acción serán descomunales.


----------



## Robopoli (28 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> entiendo que el x de la venta del dia 2 es igual a las 2x de las compras del dia 1 + 2. Si es así, creo que es correcto.



Si no me equivoco funciona en modo FIFO así que declararás plusvis como buen cristiano.


----------



## Montegrifo (28 Abr 2014)

holgazan dijo:


> La bolsa va a caer un 50% este año.
> 
> Warning: Stocks Will Collapse by 50
> 
> Hasta el Oráculo de Omaha lo cree.




according to several reputable experts...inocho:

...si lo pensaran de verdad, a nosotros nos lo iban a decir :fiufiu:


----------



## egarenc (28 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El jueves presentan resultados.
> 
> Verás que risotadas.
> 
> ...



no me seas malaje, que todavia hay colegas de por aquí dentro dle valor.


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> no me seas malaje, que todavia hay colegas de por aquí dentro dle valor.



un optimista podría decir que cojonudo: así piramido a lo bestia a precio de ganga ::::::

los hay .... créeme :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:


----------



## Montegrifo (28 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> El jueves presentan resultados.
> 
> Verás que risotadas.
> 
> ...



Si está tan claro, supongo que se habrá puesto corto ya, ¿o le tiembla el pulso?


----------



## Ladrillófilo (28 Abr 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> A vueltas con koncorde, pregunta para todo el mundo. Si PRT es la leche, y tiene el koncorde v10, pero al no tener tiempo real, y actualizar cada día, se convierte en una castaña.
> 
> Hay otros programas, he estado echando el ojo a uno que se llama AmiBroker, que se puede conseguir gratuito también, y que "al parecer" actualiza en EE.UU. con un minuto de retraso, en el cual blai5 también ha diseñado indicadores.
> 
> No es bastante mejor? De hecho, será mejor tener los dos a la vez, PRT y Amibroker para el tiempo real.



Me autocito a ver si alguien me da la clave a la pregunta ^^


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Abr 2014)

Vengo, digo 20km montaña y clamo:

Bertok, cabrón
comprate carbón!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## egarenc (28 Abr 2014)

IRobot dijo:


> Carta a los inversores de Bestinver correspondiente al primer trimestre de 2014:
> 
> Bestinver: carta a los inversores (1º trimestre 2014)



parece que han entrado en Viscofan con fuerza, hoy ha caido porque la competencia no ha presentado buenos resultados y se prevé que los de Vis sean similares. Quizás se pueda dar un buen punto de entrada próximamente.


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Si está tan claro, supongo que se habrá puesto corto ya, ¿o le tiembla el pulso?



Para nada, soy consecuente con mi sistema grabado a fuego en mi cerebro desde hace más de una década.

Nunca salgo de caza sin Stop Loss. Es sabido por comentarios míos anteriores que el NASDAQ para chicharrear es peligrosísimo. La volatilidad es endiablada y los gaps mayúsculos (ARIAD se cascó un gap del 70% si no recuerdo mal).

A Alpha Natural Resources ya le han metido mucha goma, cerca de un -50% en 4 meses criminales. No me extrañaría nada un gap de apertura por debajo del -5% y en futuras sesiones girar al alza.

Pero es una puta lotería porque el valor es bajista en todos los plazos y la situación fundamental de la empresa es terrible. Si te equivocas, no puedes hacer lo fácil de esperar hasta que recupere porque lo mismo no lo hace nunca.

Es un x0 ó x7.

Paciencia, ya dejará de caer


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (28 Abr 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Me autocito a ver si alguien me da la clave a la pregunta ^^



No idea ladri

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2014)




----------



## hombre-mosca (28 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Vengo, digo 20km montaña y clamo:
> 
> Bertok, cabrón
> comprate carbón!
> ...



Mire que soy puñetero, pero ej que ... me jugaria un dedo a que lo que digo es de verdah de la cierta.

bertok tiene 6-7 años mas que usteh, y algo asi como 1-2 mas que janus.

a bertok le pesa (pienso ... luego essisto?) que ha vivido en krack (o como se escriba) del acero ...

En ese krack hubo mucha mucha mucha historia (preguntenles a los ejpertos, que esos no paraban de decir que era el fihn der mundoh).

Para algunos (muchos fue de echo el fin... a la p*** calle) ... y se doblò lo indoblable. De repente en manos privadas y con 1000 k personas a la calle a nivel europeo. Despues, tras un año todo era de repente .... roooooosa.

Con el carbon va a ser lo mismo (EMHO) hay una posibilidad MAS que real que ocurra un xX pero va a ser duro. Tengan cuidado (como dice bertok) van a haber unas cuantas quiebras (X0) pero el que salga va a ganar mucho mucho mucho.

De verdad para mi la comparacion es 1x1

PD: bertok quien es la señorita?


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> Mire que soy puñetero, pero ej que ... me jugaria un dedo a que lo que digo es de verdah de la cierta.
> 
> bertok tiene 6-7 años mas que usteh, y algo asi como 1-2 mas que janus.
> 
> ...



no he entendido nada ::::::

la señorita es mi prima la del pueblo :::::: y no se la presento a nadie :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:

---------- Post added 28-abr-2014 at 21:43 ----------


----------



## hombre-mosca (28 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> no he entendido nada ::::::
> 
> la señorita es mi prima la del pueblo :::::: y no se la presento a nadie :fiufiu::fiufiu::fiufiu:



1.- En su pueblo tienen buenas primas.

2.- Trataba de comparar la crisis del acero (habia dado por supuesto que usted la conocia) con el carbon.

3.- Por las opiniones, intentaba ordernarlas segun recuerdos y acontecimientos.

4.- Es muy dificil hacer una entrada en un sector "en crisis" cuando la empresa posicionada es una de las que esta en "crisis" o quiebra .... o cerca de ella. Echese, si quiere unas risas con THYSSENKRUPP, que si tiene la debida edad, usted lo entendera).

5.- De estos casos he acabado a veces en liquidacion ... y a ver lo que sacamos. Hace tiempo dije que no entraba en empresas que el valor de la accion es MENOR de 0,33 EUR.... son mis costumbres .... YO se de lo que hablo y tengo mis experiencias a la espalda. Cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera, pero no es agradable una liquidacion (y mucho menos cuando no se tiene abogados).

6.- Le doy la razon a janus. El carbon tiene buenas expectativas.

7.- Le doy la razon a usted. Ojo con la empresa en la que se entra .... y el momento.

8.- Les leo y veo las similitudes con Acero(80s) con carbon (10s).


----------



## Ladrillófilo (28 Abr 2014)

Si la noche va de regalos a la vista, aportando voy!


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2014)

hombre-mosca dijo:


> 1.- En su pueblo tienen buenas primas.
> 
> 2.- Trataba de comparar la crisis del acero (habia dado por supuesto que usted la conocia) con el carbon.
> 
> ...



Soy más joven. De los 80s recuerdo estar en calle haciendo trastadas ::::::

Al carbón los vamos a romper :::::: cuando deje de caer.


----------



## ponzi (28 Abr 2014)

Una buena dosis de realidad en vena, para no perder las buenas costumbres

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/burbuja-inmobiliaria/528974-deuda-insostenible-evolucion-deuda-publica-de-espana.html


----------



## bertok (28 Abr 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Si la noche va de regalos a la vista, aportando voy!


----------



## hombre-mosca (29 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Soy más joven. De los 80s recuerdo estar en calle haciendo trastadas ::::::
> 
> Al carbón los vamos a romper :::::: cuando deje de caer.



Estoy esperando (con gran ansiedad) que la clausula X del contrato X parrafo xx haya cumplido 5 años. Les he tomado a Ustedes un increible cariño (pero sin tocar... ). XD

A veces (querido bertok) esto es lo que hay ... (hay otra cancion ... tu pones ... yo pongo ... maravillosa cancion que desgraciadamene no ha sido traducida demasiado.)

[YOUTUBE]PyeWRd7ZEBs[/YOUTUBE]

Si no se enamoran de esto... puaj, no nuelvo a hablar con ustedes. jamas de los jamases. Lo mejor escrito en castelllano never overever je!. 

[YOUTUBE]x2psAXDx20U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## boquiman (29 Abr 2014)

Buenos días... seguimos encajonados en este lateral y ya veremos por donde rompen... 

Lo que tienen bien claro es que no nos van a dejar tomar posiciones sin asumir riesgo, porque pandoro está violeando los stops de cortos y largos...

Mucha suerte... 

Visión general del mercado: Paciencia, ya se aproxima el vendaval


----------



## Cantor (29 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Como los antiguos ya sabrán, yo estoy buscando "residencia propia" en esa city ( si pongo en este foro "comprar piso" me llueve guano). En esa zona que usted comenta... ¿Hay comercio? me refiero a fruterías, granjas, zapaterías etc... no centros comerciales ni Carrefoures.
> 
> Cada uno tiene sus manias



Yo estuve viviendo en la zona de Sagrada Familia y me gustó mucho. Ambiente de barrio (a pesar de los turistas), con tiendecitas etc... y para mí, muy bien comunicada y relativamente cerca, andando, metro o autobús al centro. Si no la conoce bien, dése una vuelta...

Tirando para la zona de Ronnin, la Rambla de PobleNou (y alrededores) está muy de moda ahora, y aunque los precios no se han enterado que no están en el centro, sí que hay tiendecitas de barrio también. Evidentemente no como en la zona Gracia, centro.


----------



## amago45 (29 Abr 2014)

Buenos días !!
Botín ha hablado ...

• El beneficio atribuido del primer trimestre, 1.303 millones de euros, es el mayor de los ocho últimos trimestres, y confirma el 
proceso hacia su normalización, dentro del nuevo ciclo iniciado por el Grupo, más enfocado al aumento del beneficio y la rentabilidad. 

• Este beneficio representa un aumento del 22,9% sobre el cuarto trimestre de 2013, motivado por la mejora de todas las grandes 
líneas de la cuenta de resultados: recuperación de ingresos y caída de costes y dotaciones. 

• En relación al primer trimestre de 2013, el aumento es del 8,1%, incremento muy afectado por el impacto negativo de los 
tipos de cambio. Sin su efecto, el incremento es del 26,0%


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Abr 2014)

guanos días gacelillas 

malditos gringos troleros y subnormales :o

que malestar mas terrible , me duele todo mi lindo cuelpecito :ouch:

aun tenemos esperanzas de tocar por lo menos la mm50 , girarnos pa esperar al drogas en los 10500 y luego si ir a por la parte baja de la cuña ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Abr 2014)

LOL....Testosterone Pit - Home - Liars, Damned Liars, and SpanishÂ Banks

editado... mardito movil


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey mediante patapalo II


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Abr 2014)

La tasa de paro escala dos décimas en el primer trimestre hasta el 25,93% - elEconomista.es

:fiufiu:


----------



## sr.anus (29 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> los 500 van a caer
> 
> lo sabe hasta mariló montero
> 
> ...



vio el rebote hasta los 500? jrande ane


----------



## Tono (29 Abr 2014)

Buenos días.

Hoy el IBEX es TEF.
Mientras SAN lleva un volumen negociado de 70M o BBVA unos pírricos 20M, las matildes ya van casi en 1200M arrastrando a todo el IBEX, superando los 12€. 

Renta4 ha cambiado su cartera vendiendo ACS y comprando Ferrovial, según ellos se esperan muy buenos resultados para FER (mañana después del cierre)


----------



## Topongo (29 Abr 2014)

Acerlor de pena que asquito.

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ladrillófilo (29 Abr 2014)

Traigo los resultados de gowex







Han desvelado que tienen acuerdo con 2 grandes operadoras, y doblan el objetivo de 300 a 600 smart cities en 2018.

Casi ná!! 

Creo que son una isla en la coyuntura Española, un 70% de internacionalización in crescendo lo avala.


----------



## sinnombrex (29 Abr 2014)

Queria mostrar el intradia de Dinamia de los ultimos 3 dias:

No se que tal se vera, porque he cambiado mi almacenamiento en la nube, espero que bien.






El dia 25 tuvo una subida importante, un 5%, y ya venia precedido de otra subidas mas pequeñas. Ayer dia 28 bajo el valor un 2.5%, pero fijaros lo que hizo el intradia, la mayoria de ordenes fueron de compra y de pequeña cantidad todas seguidas, para mas tarde vender algunas y bajar el valor.

Hoy parece que siguen comprando, sera tambien porque se acerca el posible dividendo.

Estos 3 últimos días ha habido también un volumen mayor al habitual. 

Realmente solo lo pongo porque me llama la atencion las compras que se realizaron ayer y que aun asi bajara el precio (ayer no estuve delante del pc).


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Abr 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Traigo los resultados de gowex
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenos días.

No puedo ver los resultados de Gowex. 
Sería tan amable de intentar ponerlos de nuevo... Gracias

Están las bolsas sobonas, así que les pongo enlace a un país surrealista 
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...policial-dada-a-virgen-del-amor-a-juicio.html


----------



## Tono (29 Abr 2014)

Hoy está esto apagado. 

¿Dónde están esos alcistas?

Vengo de pagar una liquidación de hacienda del 2009 , 250€ que me pulieron por culpa de la propia administración. La nómina del mes de diciembre del 2009, de la Xunta de Galicia, me la ingresaron en Marzo del 2010 pero sin notificarlo a Hacienda con lo que no me aparecía en el borrador y yo no me dí cuenta. Curiosamente 'casi' 5 años después me reclaman. Digo ''casi'' porque me mandaron la reclamación justo 5 días antes de que prescribiera.
Y ayer pilla el radar a mi mujer a 71Km/h y le sacuden 2 puntos y 150€ ''por pronto pago''. 

45 minutos haciendo cola en el Santander para pagar la multa y otros 30' en mi banco para pagar a Hacienda.


----------



## jopitxujo (29 Abr 2014)

Pues si que está parado, buena señal para los alcistas?


----------



## paulistano (29 Abr 2014)

Estamos gastando las plusvis, paice mentira!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tono (29 Abr 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Pues si que está parado, buena señal para los alcistas?



Que no te quepa duda :Baile:



paulistano dijo:


> Estamos gastando las plusvis, paice mentira!!



Tu no sé, pero yo las estoy invirtiendo en multas y hacienda 
Guarda algo para el puente del fin de semana. 

¿el gato ya estará puesto de franciskaners? Cómo va esa cuña JJJ?


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Abr 2014)

Yo es que mientras sigan comprando Maty Powah no tengo mucho que decir. VAMOS RAFA.
Bueno si que tengo algo que decir, IBM que compañia, estoy por decir que es la mas mejor compañia mundial, es la matilde americana. Vendo mis acciones a 220 dolares o mas.

Aunque tengo que decir tambien, que esta mañana queria comprar Mapfres, no se porque, debe ser la señal de que el ibex se gira proximamente.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2014 at 13:57 ----------

La cuña del gato es algo asi como su triangulo 2.0? En caso de ser asi, estamos ante el siguiente movimiento de +-1500 puntos del indice. Ya solo quedaria por saber la direccion del mismo atendiendo lo que diga el JJJ en primera instancia, y que solo la niña de mr.P podria detectar, ya que antes incluso que se lo permita el foro escribira 14 mensajes nuevos cambiando de opinion.

El ibex se la juega y es la cola del gato quien nos marca el camino. Estaremos atentos.


----------



## LCIRPM (29 Abr 2014)

Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Traigo los resultados de gowex
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ese enlace no iba, ahora ¡Al infinito y tal y tal!



GOWEX mejora su beneficio neto un 70% en 2013,hasta 28,9 millones de â‚¬ | La Gaceta


----------



## Ladrillófilo (29 Abr 2014)

Ajetreo dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> No puedo ver los resultados de Gowex.
> Sería tan amable de intentar ponerlos de nuevo... Gracias
> ...



Mercado Alternativo Bursatil

ahí va!


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Hoy está esto apagado.
> 
> ¿Dónde están esos alcistas?
> 
> ...




.
Tono, todo esto que cuentas refuerza tu teoría de que el problema de la deuda tampoco es para tanto ... :::::8:ienso::´( ... solo se trata de "coger" un poquito del dinero de los ciudadanos y ponerlo dónde haga falta.


----------



## boquiman (29 Abr 2014)

En ocasiones veo "CUÑAS..."

IBEX: The Ending Diagonal | The Wave Trading







Y este gráfico... no tiene precio:


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2014)

Vaya con pepon... hoy sube hasta Ezentis


----------



## Tono (29 Abr 2014)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> .
> Tono, todo esto que cuentas refuerza tu teoría de que el problema de la deuda tampoco es para tanto ... :::::8:ienso::´( ... solo se trata de "coger" un poquito del dinero de los ciudadanos y ponerlo dónde haga falta.



Refuerza mi teoría de que por mecanismos recaudatorios no será que no se pague.

Menos mal que suben las SAN y las FER. Vaya espectáculo ahora mismo tocando máximos desde el año de la pera. :Aplauso:


----------



## Ajetreo (29 Abr 2014)

Hola Pecata. Que tal estas?. Ya queda poco verdad?.
Informenos cuando suceda


----------



## Neutron_Mortgages (29 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Refuerza mi teoría de que por mecanismos recaudatorios no será que no se pague.



... xactamente.


Por cierto, tengo una ventanita con la cotización de IBE y no sé que pensar.

Las llevo a 3,4 de media (gracias ponzi otra vez) y me tengo que atar para no venderlas (es un +50% + los dividendos). Todo el mundo habla de que le puede quedar un extra 10% hasta los 5,5 pero no sé ...

En su momento no hice mucho caso a bertok (que hablaba de que se iban incluso a 1,8), pero en este momento ya le voy dando más chance a sus opiniones.


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2014)

Me quedan 10 días Ajetreo. Los peores...


----------



## Chila (29 Abr 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me quedan 10 días Ajetreo. Los peores...



¿solo? Adelante...ya queda poco.
Y ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer, un poco de alegría al cuerpo, que acelera los partos. 

---------- Post added 29-abr-2014 at 14:44 ----------




Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> ... xactamente.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, tengo una ventanita con la cotización de IBE y no sé que pensar.
> ...



Yo creo que infravaloramos IBE.
Además, ya sabemos que esos precios recomendados, si el mercado los rompe, pues se cambian por otros más altos, y ya está.
Si hay dudas, stop y a vivir.


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2014)

Neutron_Mortgages dijo:


> ... xactamente.
> 
> 
> Por cierto, tengo una ventanita con la cotización de IBE y no sé que pensar.
> ...



A 2,8 la vimos y estaba cara para aquellos momentos.

Pero las realidades son triunfos y la situación es qué está por los 5 leuros ....

No hay problema mientras se sepa bien a qué se juega.

Suerte y que la FED acompañe.


----------



## Tono (29 Abr 2014)

Las Iberdrolas hay que dejarlas madurar. Paciencia.
Tuvo la ventana de venta justo antes de vender Bankia su parte y ahora hay que estar dentro.
Enhorabuena Neutron por las plusvis


----------



## paulistano (29 Abr 2014)

Entro de pascuas a ramos a ver la cotizacion y que alegria, sabadell a 2,46:Aplauso::Aplauso:

Topongo, durmiente.....yo las aguanto....a 2,35 tal vez venda.....:Baile:

Objetivo los 3:baba:


----------



## Robopoli (29 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿solo? Adelante...ya queda poco.
> Y ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer, un poco de alegría al cuerpo, que acelera los partos.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-abr-2014 at 14:44 ----------
> ...



Te refieres a los paseos, no? ienso:
Ánimo Pecata!! Ya queda poquito!!


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Te refieres a los paseos, no? ienso:
> Ánimo Pecata!! Ya queda poquito!!



Juax, no tengo el cuerpo ni para lo uno ni para lo otro.


----------



## Tio Masclet (29 Abr 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Juax, no tengo el cuerpo ni para lo uno ni para lo otro.



Nada, paciencia, como con el IBEX. Ya no queda nada, aunque sea lo más duro.
Suerte y mucha salud.


----------



## Chila (29 Abr 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Juax, no tengo el cuerpo ni para lo uno ni para lo otro.



No hablaba de los paseos no...
Pero es comprensible la fatiga.
Animo en esta recta final. Y suerte el día que toque, y que salga todo muy bien.


----------



## Robopoli (29 Abr 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Juax, no tengo el cuerpo ni para lo uno ni para lo otro.



No será para tanto mujer... Todo el mundo sabe que a diez días de tener un crío todo es romanticismo, buen humor y sobre todo muchas horas de sueño.
Ánimo para tí y para el padre de la criatura que nosotros también tenemos nuestra particular forma de vivir esos días


----------



## Crash (29 Abr 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Juax, no tengo el cuerpo ni para lo uno ni para lo otro.



Suerte, que vaya todo bien.


----------



## Robopoli (29 Abr 2014)

Por cierto... el Nasdaq está ya otra vez con el modo rompeculos ON. Son sus costumbres y su forma de consolidar niveles pero joooooder.... ::


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2014)

Suerte Pecata, toda va a ir genial


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Abr 2014)

tie que aveh un reversal :no:



pecata preciosa , suerte con el cachorro humano


----------



## amago45 (29 Abr 2014)

Semana en Lóndres complicada de trabajo ... poco puedo comentar nada más que mucho ánimo a Pecata, vigila la próxima luna llena y tal ... 

... ... y que Pepón se quede unos días entre nosotros y que nos de un punto de venta claro !!! !!! !!!







Pepón dice que si, que nos avisa y tal ... 8:


----------



## hombre-mosca (29 Abr 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me quedan 10 días Ajetreo. Los peores...



Le deseo que no sean tan malos, y para ello le contare una pequeña historia (real).

Hace unos años estaba bastante bastante malito, y tuve la suerte de caer en las manos de un jovenzuelo cuasi inberbe, al que todos señalaban con el dedo, diciendo "ese es". El mas joven maestro que hacia maravillas.

De alguna forma nos caimos bien, y pude hacerle algunas preguntas muy personales.

A pesar de que todo el mundo le señalaba con el dedo y le decia que tenia que salvar vidas, el solo queria que lo trasladasen a la sala de partos.

Le digo lo que el me dijo:

"A un hospital las personas traen muerte, yo lucho y se van a casa con vida, me señalan con el dedo y yo soy feliz, pero yo quiero ir a la sala de partos, es un lugar cuasi-sagrado, alli vienen MUJERES, solo MUJERES ... y no traen muerte al hospital ... son los unicos seres que traen vida a los hospitales. Nos vuelven locos ... hablan demasiado... pero traen vida y se van con MAS vida. TODAS las personas que viven en ese mundo las han traido ustedes aqui.".

Dele tambien buenas tilas a su "contraparte", que se pasa mal. Le deseo lo mejor.


----------



## atman (29 Abr 2014)

Meneíto en Boston Scientific... había movido el stop y he tenido que volver a moverlo lejos... 

Sigo pensando que aquí hay tomate... porque hay cosas por ahí... pero... no acaban de salir... a ver qué pasa...



> Boston Scientific Corp. (NYSE: BSX) reported Q1 EPS of $0.20, $0.02 better than the analyst estimate of $0.18. Revenue for the quarter came in at $1.77 billion versus the consensus estimate of $1.8 billion.
> 
> Boston Scientific Corp. sees FY2014 EPS of $0.77-$0.82, versus prior guidance of $0.75-$0.8 and the consensus of $0.78.
> 
> Boston Scientific Corp. sees Q2 2014 EPS of $0.18-$0.20, versus the consensus of $0.2. Boston Scientific Corp. sees Q2 2014 revenue of $1.84-1.89 billion, versus the consensus of $1.87 billion.




Go Pecata!! Go!!

Un beso!


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Abr 2014)

boquiman dijo:


> En ocasiones veo "CUÑAS..."
> 
> IBEX: The Ending Diagonal | The Wave Trading
> 
> ...



que cuña ni que coña :rolleye:

---------- Post added 29-abr-2014 at 16:24 ----------

o hacen un reversal guapo de la muelte o se van a la parte alta de la cuña , es poco probable pero la cuña puede romper también por arriba , llevándonos a los 12k ienso:

---------- Post added 29-abr-2014 at 16:29 ----------

vamos coño  :abajo:

la lógica de MV no quedara en entredicho :no:

los gringos llevan mucho tiempo en la zona 1800-1900 distribución de manual


----------



## Tonto Simon (29 Abr 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me quedan 10 días Ajetreo. Los peores...



Vamos mujer ese ánimo. ¿Programado? En casa semos del gremio:rolleye:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Abr 2014)

Tonto Simon dijo:


> Vamos mujer ese ánimo. ¿Programado? En casa semos del gremio:rolleye:














@ atman.... ¿sigues en plan caballo espartero?

La cosa no ha cambiado mucho... solo que se le ha añadido volatilidad :glup:


----------



## atman (29 Abr 2014)

Por lo demás... a por los 1920 del SP...?? así de partida...?? sin menear más el barco??

Pues eso parece...


----------



## ane agurain (29 Abr 2014)

Ánimo Pecata!!


----------



## atman (29 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> @ atman.... ¿sigues en plan caballo espartero?
> 
> La cosa no ha cambiado mucho... solo que se le ha añadido volatilidad :glup:



Sigo. Ya esperaba meneo ayer y como fue tranquila... hoy me ha sorprendido porque los resultados tampoco es que sean malos...

En ANR, ya dije que pa los nietos. No sé ni como va. Supongo que por encima de 4, porque sino ya habría puesto alguien "algo" al respecto. La vuelvo a mirar cuando empieza a leer cosas del tipo "fíjate, si hubiéramos entrado..."

Estoy sopesando vender más euros... pero... ¿no veremos antes los 1,39? 1,40?
No hay prisa...


----------



## Topongo (29 Abr 2014)

Eso pecata ánimo y que todo salga bien!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Sigo. Ya esperaba meneo ayer y como fue tranquila... hoy me ha sorprendido porque los resultados tampoco es que sean malos...
> 
> En ANR, ya dije que pa los nietos. No sé ni como va. Supongo que por encima de 4, porque sino ya habría puesto alguien "algo" al respecto. La vuelvo a mirar cuando empieza a leer cosas del tipo "fíjate, si hubiéramos entrado..."
> 
> ...



Si, si baja de los 4 ya _alguien_ dirá algo 

Yo las llevo desde los 4,29, y con muuuuu pocos dólares, así que tranquilo. Sobre quitarse de encima €, esamos ya trabajando en ello


----------



## tochito_con_tochito (29 Abr 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Me quedan 10 días Ajetreo. Los peores...




Ánimo Pecata, aguante que ya está cerca de la meta


----------



## Durmiente (29 Abr 2014)

Ánima Pacata

Plantar un libro
Tener un árbol y 
Escribir un hijo

Son las tres cosas más importantes de la vida.

Que escribas vida en la vida de tu hijo.

Esa es la mejor novela. 

Una verdadera historia.


----------



## Sin_Perdón (29 Abr 2014)

Mis mejores deseos para Pecata y Pecatín/a. Eso *sí* que es tener plusvis.


----------



## Tono (29 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si, si baja de los 4 ya _alguien_ dirá algo
> 
> Yo las llevo desde los 4,29, y con muuuuu pocos dólares, así que tranquilo. *Sobre quitarse de encima €, esamos ya trabajando en ello*



No te molestes. 
Para quitarte de encima € ya trabaja Montoro y toda su calaña.:cook:

Una devalución del € hoy no le vendría nada mal a unas cuantas empresas del IBEX.

Si Ferrovial mañana saca buenos resultados, su máximo de 16,10 se va a quedar pequeño. Y yo que dudaba del comportamiento del valor estos días:ouch:

Pecata, 10 días pasan pronto. La mía, 10 días antes ya me daba patadas hasta a mí. ::, pero que te voy a contar, si ya tienes experiencia.
El problema es cuando parece que ya es, vas corriendo al hospital y te vienes de vuelta con las manos vacías... y pasan 3 días más y otra vez viaje de ida y vuelta al hospital... y pasan 4 días y otra vez lo mismo...
Nos pasó a nosotros. La 3ª vez que fui al hospital, por consejo de un amigo, llevé el todoterreno y a la vuelta me metí por un ''atajo'' lleno de baches.
Al día siguiente la cría salió por si sola que casi no nos da tiempo a entrar al paritorio.


TEF ha vendido hoy 4000M:8:


----------



## ane agurain (29 Abr 2014)

alguien ha entrado en ezentis?


----------



## paulistano (29 Abr 2014)

Efectivamente, importante que Pepon se venga unos días de copas con nosotros..... 

Pero más importante es lo de pecata.... Enhorabuena!!! 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (29 Abr 2014)

¿nadie lo pone? Venga...

Warren Buffett-backed Energy Future collapses - Telegraph

Energy Future Holdings Bankrupt, Blown Down by Shale Gale | 2014-04-29 | Natural Gas Intelligence

Buffett lost nearly $900 million exiting biggest buyout ever - The Term Sheet: Fortune's deals blogTerm Sheet


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Si, si baja de los 4 ya _alguien_ dirá algo
> 
> Yo las llevo desde los 4,29, y con muuuuu pocos dólares, así que tranquilo. Sobre quitarse de encima €, esamos ya trabajando en ello



El aviso es para comprar no para vender ::::::


----------



## Topongo (29 Abr 2014)

Me cago en ING y su puta madre, me mandan un mail diciendo que por un error en su sistema no han acudido a cobrar en efectivo el dividendo y que han vendido los derechos porque les sale de los cojones, esta venta no está exenta de los primeros 1500€ creo y encima ahora con la nueva norma es papeleo, para eso me hubiera quedado acciones, enseguida les llamaré, menuda banda ostias.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2014 at 20:05 ----------

Estimado Cliente,
Le informamos de que, por una incidencia en nuestros sistemas, no hemos podido acudir a la opción de efectivo del dividendo flexible del Banco Santander.
Para evitar que usted resulte perjudicado económicamente por esta situación, se ha procedido a la venta de los derechos asignados, al mismo precio que tenía el canje, de esa forma, obtiene el importe del dividendo en efectivo.

Lamentamos las molestias que hayamos podido ocasionarle y quedamos a su disposición para cualquier consulta adicional en nuestro servicio de Atención al Cliente, 91 206 66 66, donde estaremos encantados de atenderle.


----------



## atman (29 Abr 2014)

Gracias por llamar a XXXX, su entidad de confianza, nuestro horario de atención al cliente terminó hace un rato. Por favor, llámenos mañana, cuando esté más tranquilo y se haya tomado una tila. Gracias.


----------



## Durmiente (29 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Me cago en ING y su puta madre, me mandan un mail diciendo que por un error en su sistema no han acudido a cobrar en efectivo el dividendo y que han vendido los derechos porque les sale de los cojones, esta venta no está exenta de los primeros 1500€ creo y encima ahora con la nueva norma es papeleo, para eso me hubiera quedado acciones, enseguida les llamaré, menuda banda ostias.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-abr-2014 at 20:05 ----------
> 
> ...




Yo he dejado que me vendan el pico de los 42 derechos que tenía de más y que canjeen acciones con el resto.
Dentro de unos días ya se podrán negociar...

Siento lo que ING (yo trabajo con Inversis -ya lo he dicho varias veces- y me parecen de lo mejor, barato y DE LO MÁS SERIO QUE HAY...)


----------



## Tono (29 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Me cago en ING y su puta madre, me mandan un mail diciendo que por un error en su sistema no han acudido a cobrar en efectivo el dividendo y que han vendido los derechos porque les sale de los cojones, esta venta no está exenta de los primeros 1500€ creo y encima ahora con la nueva norma es papeleo, para eso me hubiera quedado acciones, enseguida les llamaré, menuda banda ostias.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-abr-2014 at 20:05 ----------
> 
> ...



es para sospechar... quien te dice que no han comprado ellos los derechos, o un 'amiguete' de negocios. Me parece muy raro que la orden de cobro de dividendo no pueda ser comunicada, o si hay algún problema solucionarlo entre los bancos sin necesidad de lanzar a mercado los derechos.
Tal como va el SAN puede ser un negocio quedarse con las acciones previa compra de derechos a 0,149 (hoy ya valdrían 0,152)
Que putada, os han jodido, al vender a mercado no estás libre de la mordida de Montoro.

---------- Post added 29-abr-2014 at 20:26 ----------




bertok dijo:


> El aviso es para comprar no para vender ::::::



hay formas y formas de ''avisar'' :XX:


----------



## egarenc (29 Abr 2014)

Bayern gewinnt!


----------



## Robopoli (29 Abr 2014)

Nos acercamos a la hora mágica de las americanas donde reversals, re-reversals y requetereversals son elementos habituales del paisaje. 
Si lo deseamos con fuerza la magia de nuestros corazones hará que todo sea posible y el SP500 supere los 1880, el turrón más caro del mundo.
Halá Madrid!


----------



## LCIRPM (29 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> es para sospechar... quien te dice que no han comprado ellos los derechos, o un 'amiguete' de negocios. Me parece muy raro que la orden de cobro de dividendo no pueda ser comunicada, o si hay algún problema solucionarlo entre los bancos sin necesidad de lanzar a mercado los derechos.
> Tal como va el SAN puede ser un negocio quedarse con las acciones previa compra de derechos a 0,149 (hoy ya valdrían 0,152)
> Que putada, os han jodido, al vender a mercado no estás libre de la mordida de Montoro.
> 
> :





Por ahí leí una vez que Don Emilio cobra en efectivo. (Y deben ser más de los 1500 exentos)


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Abr 2014)

Entro
Muahahahaahahahahahhahahahahah
Y me voy

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2014)

Y Janus llorando por el whatsup ::::::


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Abr 2014)

Lo mejor el careto del mea colonia

Muahahahahahahahahahah

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2014)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Abr 2014)

Lolololololololololololololololoooooooooooooooooooool

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## egarenc (29 Abr 2014)

madre mia, 3 ya. 
El último rubicón: Mourinho, we trust in you!!!

En serio que está jugando el Bayer? pero que broma es esta?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> madre mia, 3 ya.
> El último rubicón: Mourinho, we trust in you!!!



LooooooooL
polacos implorando al translator

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Robopoli (29 Abr 2014)

Spoiler



:Baile::Baile::Baile::Baile:


----------



## egarenc (29 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> LooooooooL
> polacos implorando al translator
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



eres un faltón maleducado, y lo sabes :no::abajo:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Abr 2014)

Unchivalry in victory,
Worst of mistakes

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Robopoli (29 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> madre mia, 3 ya.
> El último rubicón: Mourinho, we trust in you!!!
> 
> En serio que está jugando el Bayer? pero que broma es esta?



juasjuasjjas peroqueseto!!! Tirando ya de San Mou??? :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (29 Abr 2014)

La que esta liando el IBEX. VAMOS RAFA.

PD: A mi el futbol plin, pero ya esta bien de tanta sobradez alemana de bestias negras. El ibex mañana tambien les dara lo suyo.


----------



## Muttley (29 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> madre mia, 3 ya.
> El último rubicón: Mourinho, we trust in you!!!
> 
> En serio que está jugando el Bayer? pero que broma es esta?



Jo macho...y prefieres al portugués antes que al atleti?
Veo que tu ADN es madridista puro.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Abr 2014)

Vaya torta que le handado a carvajal...el subnormal de riberito

Y está el espiritu de guarriolo impregando munich. :ouch:

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Robopoli (29 Abr 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Jo macho...y prefieres al portugués antes que al atleti?
> 
> Veo que tu ADN es madridista puro.




Yo sueño con una final Madrid Atleti y soy madridista. Sería la leche!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Yo sueño con una final Madrid Atleti y soy madridista. Sería la leche!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Desmerecería la orejona.

Prefiero el Chelsea. Es una pelea de grandes ::::::


----------



## Chila (29 Abr 2014)

Mañana que botin compre siemens...!!!


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2014)

Apuesten al blanco


----------



## Robopoli (29 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Desmerecería la orejona.
> 
> 
> 
> Prefiero el Chelsea. Es una pelea de grandes ::::::




De vez en cuando hay que dejar a los niños jugar con los mayores.
Pase lo que pase cualquiera de las dos cosas serían interesantes. Final con el arrleti o darle estopa al Mou.

Índices americanos mariconeando a última hora...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muttley (29 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Desmerecería la orejona.
> 
> Prefiero el Chelsea. Es una pelea de grandes ::::::



Bien, esa es la actitud típica que define al madridista medio.
Teniendo en cuenta que el aleti tiene más ligas, más copas, más supercopas y más intercontinentales, creo que se empata a EL y recopas.
Eso si tienen la champions que gano Mou poniendo el autobús (como siempre).
Mis dudas de quién es más grande. En dinero está claro. En corazón también.

Macho. Eres pechopalomo furgolista de libro. Unos con su pisito de valdebebas y otros con su equipito de valdebebas. 

Cuidado no vaya a ser que venga el apocalipsis!


----------



## jopitxujo (29 Abr 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Bien, esa es la actitud típica que define al madridista medio.
> Teniendo en cuenta que el aleti tiene más ligas, más copas, más supercopas y más intercontinentales, creo que se empata a EL y recopas.
> Eso si tienen la champions que gano Mou poniendo el autobús (como siempre).
> Mis dudas de quién es más grande. En dinero está claro. En corazón también.
> ...




Mou ha ganado Champions con Oporto e Inter, con el Chelsea que yo sepa no.


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Bien, esa es la actitud típica que define al madridista medio.
> Teniendo en cuenta que el aleti tiene más ligas, más copas, más supercopas y más intercontinentales, creo que se empata a EL y recopas.
> Eso si tienen la champions que gano Mou poniendo el autobús (como siempre).
> Mis dudas de quién es más grande. En dinero está claro. En corazón también.
> ...



Macho, que estamos hablando de cosas serias ::::::

No te piques, el atlético me cae simpático pero tengo más ganas al Chelsea.

Todos tenemos un pechopalomo dentro .... el tema es que no te lleve a la ruina ::::::


----------



## Muttley (29 Abr 2014)

jopitxujo dijo:


> Mou ha ganado Champions con Oporto e Inter, con el Chelsea que yo sepa no.



Tienes razón.


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2014)

Guardiola asegura haber leÃ­do que el Madrid ya estÃ¡ en la final y que la ganÃ³


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Me cago en ING y su puta madre, me mandan un mail diciendo que por un error en su sistema no han acudido a cobrar en efectivo el dividendo y que han vendido los derechos porque les sale de los cojones, esta venta no está exenta de los primeros 1500€ creo y encima ahora con la nueva norma es papeleo, para eso me hubiera quedado acciones, enseguida les llamaré, menuda banda ostias.
> 
> ---------- Post added 29-abr-2014 at 20:05 ----------
> 
> ...



Me ha pasado lo mismo.

Estoy indignada por lo de la exención y porque nos toman por gilipollas. Cualquier día podría haber vendido los derechos por más dinero. Mañana voy a llamarles y les voy a poner a caer de un burro. Sinvergüenzas.


----------



## Robopoli (29 Abr 2014)

Volviendo a cosas importantes... Trinity Industries (TRN) muy bien en los resultados.
http://www.4-traders.com/TRINITY-IN...es-Full-Year-2014-Earnings-Guidance-18349002/

Ahora solo hace falta que suba un poquito.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muertoviviente (29 Abr 2014)

seguimos laterales y eso nos permite ganar sin mucho riesgo , ya sea largo o corto , ya que si el mercado se equivoca y va en tu contra  solo hay que esperar un poco para que nuestras posiciones se pongan en verde :Aplauso:

mañana tocaremos el central de bollinger pa irnos arriba a esperar al drogas , pero no creo que pasemos de los 10600 como mucho y entonces el drogas volvera a decepcionar , lo que nos llevara a la parte baja de la cuña , desde ahi nos iremos a dar el ultimo toque a la parte alta de la cuña , desde donde se desatara la ira de pandoro el dulce :abajo:


----------



## paulistano (29 Abr 2014)

Muttley dijo:


> Bien, esa es la actitud típica que define al madridista medio.



Añade mal perdedor, mal ganador, envidioso, prepotente, soberbio, materialista....y mil cosas mas8:


Ojo a ver si en lisboa no se llevan el owned del año pasado:Baile:


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2014)




----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Abr 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Añade mal perdedor, mal ganador, envidioso, prepotente, soberbio, materialista....y mil cosas mas8:
> 
> 
> Ojo a ver si en lisboa no se llevan el owned del año pasado:Baile:



Cuanta bili dioh, te quito un vikingo la novia en el insti?

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2014)

Debe ser la primera falta que tira por debajo de la barrera ienso:ienso:ienso:


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Abr 2014)

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## paulistano (29 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Cuanta bili dioh, te quito un vikingo la novia en el insti?
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



En Madrid hay que aguantarlos.... Es mucha tela... Demasiado.... Como para aguantar sus prepotencias también en burbuja.... :ouch:


----------



## bertok (29 Abr 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> En Madrid hay que aguantarlos.... Es mucha tela... Demasiado.... Como para aguantar sus prepotencias también en burbuja.... :ouch:


----------



## pecata minuta (29 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> alguien ha entrado en ezentis?



Yo ya estaba dentro, que las llevo desde más arriba.
¿Por qué?


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (29 Abr 2014)

Anarrosa madridishtaaaaa

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (29 Abr 2014)

pecata minuta dijo:


> Yo ya estaba dentro, que las llevo desde más arriba.
> ¿Por qué?



por los resultados publicados hoy

---------- Post added 29-abr-2014 at 15:04 ----------

La Asamblea Nacional francesa aprueba un recorte histórico | Internacional | EL PAÃS

---------- Post added 29-abr-2014 at 15:06 ----------

Twitter decepciona: perdió 132 millones y registró menos usuarios de los previstos - elEconomista.es

---------- Post added 29-abr-2014 at 15:32 ----------









está emocionante

el kumo le ha frenado justo. pero vigia apunta para arriba y el rsi o lo rompe mañana o pasado... veremos para dónde


----------



## Chila (29 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


>



madre del amor hermoso.
Y enhorabuena al madrididsmo por un grandisimo partido.
Y resaltar que Carleto es un entrenador como la copa de un pino.


----------



## ane agurain (29 Abr 2014)




----------



## Xiux (29 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Las Iberdrolas hay que dejarlas madurar. Paciencia.
> Tuvo la ventana de venta justo antes de vender Bankia su parte y ahora hay que estar dentro.
> Enhorabuena Neutron por las plusvis
> 
> Y hoy tocamos los 5, ahora a por los 5,5


----------



## ane agurain (29 Abr 2014)

pensando en reentrar en mtb y voc para un rebotillo... veremos mañana a primera hora


----------



## Xiux (29 Abr 2014)

Pecata, has visto los resultados de EZE?

Dicen que en 2014 tendran ebitda +++

hoy info privilegiada , mañana subidon?

Por cierto, suerte que te falta muy poco


----------



## ane agurain (30 Abr 2014)

de ezentis carlos maria habla de "W"



hasta Cava ve los 10.600


próximos niveles:
10525
10585

pero si no superásemos mañana los 10.500 muchos cogen la maleta






Gestión de capital Webinar Parte 2 | Secretos de Bolsa


----------



## Elpaisdelasmaravillas (30 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> pensando en reentrar en mtb y voc para un rebotillo... veremos mañana a primera hora



Como ves biosearch?
Estoy dentro de ohl desde los 30.7 alguien mas ve el objetivo de 36€ en el caso que rompa los 33,x


----------



## ane agurain (30 Abr 2014)

Elpaisdelasmaravillas dijo:


> Como ves biosearch?
> Estoy dentro de ohl desde los 30.7 alguien mas ve el objetivo de 36€ en el caso que rompa los 33,x



bio creo que decia el carlos que a 0,76...


yo pienso aún que pueden tirarla más en algún arreón del nasdaq
un poco lo que hablamos en el privado. está débil aún

no sé.






una cosa: hoy ha sido el día con mayor negocio del año


----------



## Krim (30 Abr 2014)

Entro, hago un minuto de silencio por el Bayern de Munich, y me voy. Interesante el último tirón de los anos rotos (y no hablo del de Guardiola).


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2014)

guanos dias gacelillas 

resulta que la decision de tipos del drogas sera el jueves 8 :ouch:

hay tiempo de sobra para ir a tocar la alcista de la cuña ienso:


----------



## Tono (30 Abr 2014)

Buenos días.

*BME* obtiene beneficio neto de 42,2 millones €, un 27,9% más que el año anterior. 3er T consecutivo de subidas.

*BBVA* obtuvo un beneficio neto atribuido de 624 millones en el primer trimestre de 2014, el 64% menos que un año antes, debido a la ausencia de los ingresos extraordinarios logrados entonces, aunque excluido ese efecto, el beneficio hasta marzo hubiera crecido el 18,7 %, ha informado la entidad a la CNMV.

*REE*: 158,7 millones en el primer trimestre (+6% vs. 1T2013)

Enhorabuena a los madridistas. Eso es ganar y no lo que hizo en la anterior eliminatoria con el Leverkusen. Mi barcelonismo no es tan extremista, quiero que gane un equipo español la champions. 
Ese Atlético :Aplauso:, hoy va a machacar a Mou y tendremos final española.

Después que gane el mejor, evidentemente el Atlético de Madrid 

---------- Post added 30-abr-2014 at 08:57 ----------

*Popular* reduce beneficio a marzo un 39,5% hasta 63 millones


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2014)

cerramos cortos 10370 en 10430 :: y abrimos largos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## jopitxujo (30 Abr 2014)

Gato, no me joda.


----------



## Topongo (30 Abr 2014)

Bueno INGnianos+Santanderos+dividendo efectiveros trolleados.
Lo que te da ING es la devolución de los canones de bolsa y prometerte que estudiaran tu caso cuando les envies la declaración señalandoles tu perjuicio ecnónmico.
Les he pedido compensación y de momento que nones, les he abierto reclamación también.
A mi personalmete me parece una gran putada para mucha gente les coemnté también que para amndar spam bien que usan el email pero para preguntar a ver que opción tomar en caso de efectivo nones.
Espero que llamen hoy para ofrecer alguna compensación tipo exención de comisiones C/V un tiempo o algo.
Me jode además porque es en mi cartera buy & hold y no es tan fácil moverme de broker por las condiciones que tiene, si fuiese en la cartera de la señora toponga que tiene mas salsilla ya sería otra cosa.
Sigo de muy mala ostia.

Por lo demás Buenos dias.
Compren Mittales

Y respecto al fútbol, pues a mi casi me da morbo que el Madrit se ahogue en su propia bilis si
1>El Atletico les gana la final y la celebración por todo Madrid es de ellos con la inundación de Bilis blanca.
2>Mou les gana la final con la inundación de bilis en toda la prensa nacional, frases como "Mou tu dedo nos enseña el camino" y paseito con los aspersores.

Pero bueno me da un poco igual.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2014)

si le jodo :X

bajando con picos cercanos a los 200mb :8: sockshare es la rehostia y la fibra que movistar me acaba de instalar :Baile:


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> *BME* obtiene beneficio neto de 42,2 millones €, un 27,9% más que el año anterior. 3er T consecutivo de subidas.
> 
> ...




BME sube más de un uno por ciento ¡Que locura!


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2014)

cerramos larguitos 10430 en 10475 y abrimos cortos con tres cojones :no:


----------



## LÁNGARO (30 Abr 2014)

lo de neuron es de coña, ayer me quito de un 25% de la posición ya que las perdidas eran considerables y hoy un 11%, pero encima ha disminuido el valor por la desgregación de derechos y ahora mismo no tengo ni idea de que es lo que vale mi inversión ya que los derechos no puedo venderlos hoy.....

algun alma caritativa me puede explicar que pasa???


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2014)

hasta el jdownloader se empieza a bloquear


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> si le jodo :X
> 
> bajando *con picos cercanos a los 200mb* :8: sockshare es la rehostia y la fibra que movistar me acaba de instalar :Baile:



Ya avise que Tef desde hacia dos años estaba instalando fibra y ademas con un cableado mas actual y de mejor calidad que el de ONO


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2014)

ponzi dijo:


> Ya avise que Tef desde hacia dos años estaba instalando fibra y ademas con un cableado mas actual y de mejor calidad que el de ONO



hace un par de años tuve fibra de timofonica 50mb con imagenio y demás , luego por lonchafinear me pase al vdsl , pero ahora con la reciente bajada de precios y la gratuidad del cambio me pase al 100mb fusión y con extra futbol que ya se acerca el mundial :Baile:

este 100mb es brutal :Aplauso:


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hace un par de años tuve fibra de timofonica 50mb con imagenio y demás , luego por lonchafinear me pase al vdsl , pero ahora con la reciente bajada de precios y la gratuidad del cambio me pase al 100mb fusión y con extra futbol que ya se acerca el mundial :Baile:
> 
> este 100mb es brutal :Aplauso:



La empresas es lo que es,un nido de castuzos,pero en esta ocasion hay que reconocerles el esfuerzo inversor, muy por encima al de la competencia.


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Abr 2014)

Si timofónica sube, shantander sube y Pestol sube ¿Qué hará el churribex?


Otra cosa, para los "chicharreros" Tesla ha tenido un recortazo y siguen saliendo noticias
Tesla parece estar preparando otra fábrica en California

Cada uno que haga lo que quiera, yo voy montado en el testalextric, aunque me precipité en la última entrada.

Si alguien quiere tirarle unas lineas ...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2014)

es la primera vez que lanzan una oferta sin letra pequeña y con rebaja de precios razonable :Aplauso:


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2014)

Topongo yo también he hablado con ellos. Les he dicho que el error es suyo y no tengo porqué esperar al año próximo ni enviarles mi declaración de la renta. Ha sido un error suyo, no han cursado convenientemente mi petición de efectivo y a mi mr están causando un perjuicio. Concretamente un 21%.

He abierto incidencia también y he insinuado que no tengo ningún problema en cerrar la cuenta con ellos. 

En rankia hay un hilo abierto por los afectados. A ver que se cuentan. 

De todas formas a mi si que me pedía que le hiciese yo una propuesta. Pero le he dicho que yo no voy a darle la solución, que es obligación del banco proponerla y yo ya la estudiaría. 

Es que no quería proponer nada antes de ver si a los de rankia les ofrecen algo concreto.


----------



## Montegrifo (30 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> Bueno INGnianos+Santanderos+dividendo efectiveros trolleados.
> Lo que te da ING es la devolución de los canones de bolsa y prometerte que estudiaran tu caso cuando les envies la declaración señalandoles tu perjuicio ecnónmico.
> Les he pedido compensación y de momento que nones, les he abierto reclamación también.
> A mi personalmete me parece una gran putada para mucha gente les coemnté también que para amndar spam bien que usan el email pero para preguntar a ver que opción tomar en caso de efectivo nones.
> ...




Lo que puede hacer es pasar las acciones del Santander al propio banco que si no recuerdo mal teniendo 1.000 acciones no te cobra comisiones de nada por sus propias acciones y además de ve en cuando hacen campañas de captación y se hacen cargo de los gastos de traspaso de su anterior broker, es cuestión de preguntarlo. Y respecto al perjuicio en su declaración, si hubiera cobrado en efectivo habría estado exento primeros 1.500 pero si le han vendido los derechos creo que tampoco tributa ahora, que la venta de derechos de suscripción no hay que declararla ahora sino que será menor valor de compra cuando las venda. O algo así me suena a mí, que alguien más experto en el tema se pronuncie si no fuera lo que digo.
En cualquier caso, es una marranada la forma de actuar que han tenido


Ah! Y mucho ánimo para pecata, seguro que todo saldrá bien! Y comparta su cartera actual que ya se sabe que vienen con un pan debajo del brazo y su visión nos puede ser clarividente


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hace un par de años tuve fibra de timofonica 50mb con imagenio y demás , luego por lonchafinear me pase al vdsl , pero ahora con la reciente bajada de precios y la gratuidad del cambio me pase al 100mb fusión y con extra futbol que ya se acerca el mundial :Baile:
> 
> este 100mb es brutal :Aplauso:



Que suerte tenemos, ahora podrá usted escribir más mensajes por minuto...


----------



## ane agurain (30 Abr 2014)

IBERDROLA: No vamos a hacer comentarios sobre los rumores


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Lo que puede hacer es pasar las acciones del Santander al propio banco que si no recuerdo mal teniendo 1.000 acciones no te cobra comisiones de nada por sus propias acciones y además de ve en cuando hacen campañas de captación y se hacen cargo de los gastos de traspaso de su anterior broker, es cuestión de preguntarlo. Y respecto al perjuicio en su declaración, si hubiera cobrado en efectivo habría estado exento primeros 1.500 pero si le han vendido los derechos creo que tampoco tributa ahora, que la venta de derechos de suscripción no hay que declararla ahora sino que será menor valor de compra cuando las venda. O algo así me suena a mí, que alguien más experto en el tema se pronuncie si no fuera lo que digo.
> En cualquier caso, es una marranada la forma de actuar que han tenido



Eso es. El importe del derecho se resta del precio de compra de la acción, por lo que aumenta la plusvalía y se paga ese 21%. El tipo me la quería colar y al principio me decía que la única diferencia era que con el efectivo te retienen ahora y con los derechos se paga en la declaración de la renta. Lo de la exención de los 1500 euros se lo callaba el listillo. Tendrán órdenes de decir eso para ver si cuela y la gente no reclama.


----------



## Chila (30 Abr 2014)

Iberdrola y bme peponeando a lo bestia.
Muy bien!!
Animo en sus batallas con ing.


----------



## Galifrey (30 Abr 2014)

Guanos días,

¿Alguien sabe que a que se debe el ostiazo de Caf?


----------



## Topongo (30 Abr 2014)

En Bizkaia no es asi la venta de derechos se tributa como plusvalia, vendas luego con minusvalias o no, se considera venta de acciones y tributa al 21%.
Pecata yo llamé ayer y les pedí compensación y minimo el 21% que me van a joder en la declaración que ese perjuicio ya se había generado hoy.
Espero que tengan solución si no igual me lo llevo a Selfbank que creo que no tienen custodia de momento y luego si alquilas tus acciones, cosa que me la pela en esa cartera tampoco te cobran, tengo que mirar costes por dividendos y esas cosas.
Pasaré por Rankia, ayer ya habñía movimiento y hoy aun no he pasado.

* Si a mi también me la han intentado dar con queso diciendo que no había diferencia entre vender derechos y cobrar dividendo, le he dicho que a ver si se pensaban que era tonto o algo.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Abr 2014)

Galifrey dijo:


> Guanos días,
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe que a que se debe el ostiazo de Caf?



mmm por AT está justo en bandas para entrar para un rebotillo

pero como no lo seguía no me atrevo...

vamos a mirarlo
CAF gana 19,5 millones en el primer trimestre, un 12% menos. diariovasco.com


----------



## LCIRPM (30 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


>



Ese campo no es el de los vikingos, seguro.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Abr 2014)

y sobre CAF:





con la oxtia de hoy tiene que estar bajando hacia abajo el rsi mucho


no toco, de momento, aunque está en el fibo38 ahora mismo


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2014)

hace un rato , después de desenchufar y enchufar el router he visto un pico un poco por encima del gigabit :8: :S 

en el foro hdtv hay un forero que sube las pelis a shockshare que es brutal y gratis :baba:

ahora hablando de bolsa , nos vamos a la parte baja de la cuña :no:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2014)

Mañana no hay bolsa en todos los mercados?


----------



## Xiux (30 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> IBERDROLA: No vamos a hacer comentarios sobre los rumores



Disculpe ane, a que rumores se refiere? 

Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (30 Abr 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Disculpe ane, a que rumores se refiere?
> 
> Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk



ni idea, lo he puesto a ver si alguien dice algo


alguien que eche un ojo a Ence y Montebalito por AT.

La primera parece que con el gap de apertura de hoy se coloca por encima de la descendente. La putada de mierda de volumen que lleva. Trampa alcista?
Si supera los 2,13 sí que podríamos hablar de algo más. De momento vigilar.

y de MTB deseenme suerte ::
stop ceñidito

---------- Post added 30-abr-2014 at 03:18 ----------




Pepitoria dijo:


> Mañana no hay bolsa en todos los mercados?



y el sabado en madrid?


----------



## tarrito (30 Abr 2014)

si algún avispado hempresaurio saca un calendario con:

santoral + días festivos + DIAS DE BOLSA ... se forra ienso:

 :XX:


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Abr 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Mañana no hay bolsa en todos los mercados?



Calendario de vacaciones | Calendario de vacaciones del banco

Buenos dias,

les dejo una adivinanza, quien son estos dos gemelitos que tan bien se llevan ultimamente.

subir imagenes gratis


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2014)

Monlovi dijo:


> si algún avispado hempresaurio saca un calendario con:
> 
> santoral + días festivos + DIAS DE BOLSA ... se forra ienso:
> 
> :XX:



estuve viendo fechas pensando en que la decisión de tipos seria el jueves primero de mayo , primer jueves y cuando veo el calendario que tengo en el curro veo que el jueves es 31 de abril ::

ya luego vi el calendario en la computadora portátil :o


----------



## ane agurain (30 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> estuve viendo fechas pensando en que la decisión de tipos seria el jueves primero de mayo , primer jueves y cuando veo el calendario que tengo en el curro veo que el jueves es 31 de abril ::
> 
> ya luego vi el calendario en la computadora portátil :o



no será que miraste el calendario el día después de eneñarnos el hule de la mesa?


----------



## tarrito (30 Abr 2014)

menudos tiranos en su trabajo ... ya no saben qué hacer para ahorrarse un día festivo 

* lo del 31 de abril me lo apunto para el año que viene ... a la hora de organizar turnos en las planillas )


----------



## ane agurain (30 Abr 2014)

tecnocom

ayer:
Tecnocom: ¡Hora de volver a entrar en el valor!

hoy:
gacelada


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2014)

cerramos cortos 10475 en 10430 y abrimos largos :Baile:


----------



## ane agurain (30 Abr 2014)

el popular está en un puntito....








y CAF debería rebotar desde ya un poquito, al menos


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2014)

cerramos larguitos 10430 en 10445 abrimos cortos :Aplauso:


----------



## Ajetreo (30 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> el popular está en un puntito....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quele ha pasado? Han salidoresultados malos?

Vaya bajón lleva hoy

Ah! Buenos días


----------



## Tono (30 Abr 2014)

LCIRPM dijo:


> BME sube más de un uno por ciento ¡Que locura!



el +2,60% de ahora ya da algo más de vértigo.
Lo sabía, en el período entre la salida de sus resultado trimestrales y el reparto de dividendo empezaría a calentarse. Dado que lo que gana en renta variable lo publica cada mes y supone la mitad del beneficio neto, los resultados del 1Q estaban cantados.
Que supere los 31 de una vez, coño.

Muy buenos resultados de iBerdrola y 3000M de deuda que se ha quitado este trimestre.
El rumor del que hablan parece que es que quiere vender por unos 3000M su red de distribución en España. 

*El beneficio neto de Iberdrola asciende a 953 millones de euros en el primer trimestre de 2014 (+8,4%), gracias a la contribución de los negocios internacionales.*


----------



## ane agurain (30 Abr 2014)

se supone que eran "mejor que los previstos" POP

Otro que hay que vigilar






hace 2 días lo tiraron a la directriz ppal. rebotó, lo que no sé si es suficiente.

debe romper el 0,73 para dar entrada o intento de





y lo de Viscofan? es corrección de lo de bestinver o es algo más?


----------



## Robopoli (30 Abr 2014)

Aparte de la torpeza de la buena moza para poner tickers interesante lo que pone sobre BDL y Visofan:
Seeking Undervalued Southern European Stocks with Wilbur Ross - GuruFocus.com

OT: Partidazos como el de ayer tienen también sus daños colaterales.
Una brit?nica ingresa en Urgencias por un orgasmo de dos horas | el-mundo-tv | EL MUNDO
El juntaletras que ha escritor el artículo para echarle a los perros eso si...


----------



## ane agurain (30 Abr 2014)

al menos no ha puesto visillofan


----------



## Topongo (30 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> el +2,60% de ahora ya da algo más de vértigo.
> Lo sabía, en el período entre la salida de sus resultado trimestrales y el reparto de dividendo empezaría a calentarse. Dado que lo que gana en renta variable lo publica cada mes y supone la mitad del beneficio neto, los resultados del 1Q estaban cantados.
> Que supere los 31 de una vez, coño.
> 
> ...



Por fin hemos conseguido superar aquella entrada que hicimos un poco a traspiés.
Esta vez no se sueltan.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Abr 2014)

A la vista de los numerosos intentos por resolver el enigma :: dire que se trata de el sp500 y el dax medidos en euros y total return.



chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> les dejo una adivinanza, quien son estos dos gemelitos que tan bien se llevan ultimamente.
> 
> subir imagenes gratis





---------- Post added 30-abr-2014 at 13:38 ----------

Hoy el valor hijoputesco del dia se lo damos a..........
RDSA Stock Quote | ROYAL DUTCH SHELL A Stock Price (AMS:RDSA) | Euronext Amsterdam: RDSA | 4-Traders

rumores de profit warning, un techo que parecia adivinarse por tecnico y zasca.


----------



## Tono (30 Abr 2014)

Los futuros están volviéndose verdes.
Los datos de Europa de hoy (desempleo en Alemania e Italia) así como el IPC de la zona Euro son buenos. Los de España, IPC y PIB, también ayudan.
Si en USA ayudan hoy pude haber un cierre por encima de los 10500. En USA hoy tiene el PIB provisional y el PMI de Chicago

Gato, póngase corto y contribuya también.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2014 at 13:43 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> A la vista de los numerosos intentos por resolver el enigma :: dire que se trata de el sp500 y el dax medidos en euros y total return.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lo tenía en la punta de la lengua


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Abr 2014)

Y algo de tapering sr.TONO creo que tambien tienen hoy.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2014)

servidor ya va corto 10445  estamos laterales , aunque bien podríamos ir a por la parte baja de la cuña 9950 :baba:


----------



## Robopoli (30 Abr 2014)

Hoy el momento de la verdad en US pilla a los mercados europeos cerrados (a las 20:00 declaración de la FOMC).
Hasta esa hora imagino que los índices USA estarán planos salvo el Nasdaq que hará como siempre lo que le salga del pie.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2014 at 13:49 ----------




chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Y algo de tapering sr.TONO creo que tambien tienen hoy.



Son dos días de reuniones que empiezan hoy pero a las 20:00 hay declaraciones. A veces en estas reuniones algunos representantes de la FED de algunos estados tontean con los periodistas y dan alguna pista.
Lo que descuenta los mercados es que habrá tapering de otros 10.000 millones. 
Ahh y tambien hay datos de empleo y producto interior bruto a las 14:30 creo recordar


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Abr 2014)

Entonces habra meneo. Yo mientras sigan comprando por el otro lado del charco IBM estoy a muerte con ellos. GO USA.


----------



## LOLO08 (30 Abr 2014)

Pipeo en Gowex. Entro media carga buscando un 4%-5%


----------



## Tono (30 Abr 2014)

chinito_deslocalizador dijo:


> Entonces habra meneo. Yo mientras sigan comprando por el otro lado del charco IBM estoy a muerte con ellos. GO USA.



No te quejarás de que no se compre TEF. Otros 1000M llevan hoy y suma y sigue.
Lo que además es negocio para BME :Aplauso::Aplauso:

según veo, hoy la FED hablará sobre tipos de interés y saldrá el ADP no agrícola.


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2014)

Conchita singing!!


----------



## Robopoli (30 Abr 2014)

Otra que va tacita a tacita. Unilever. Que gustito da verla engordar poquito a poco.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2014 at 14:20 ----------

Idem para HCP Inc.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Abr 2014)

que horror el dato de Pib americano.......... ni la droja hace efecto


----------



## jaialro (30 Abr 2014)

madre mia, parada total USA.


----------



## Robopoli (30 Abr 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que horror el dato de Pib americano.......... ni la droja hace efecto



JODER... Lo curioso es que los futuros se han puesto mayormente verde.
Mi no entender nada.


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Abr 2014)

Niña sigue con el taperware pero trae una de fiambreras que se nos cae el pib. Entonces se puede decir que España crece a un ritmo 4 veces superior a los USA, no? 

Que dura es la vida del lider, siempre tirando de los rezagados. :XX::XX:


----------



## Topongo (30 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> JODER... Lo curioso es que los futuros se han puesto mayormente verde.
> Mi no entender nada.



MAlo=bueno, estímulos y tal... new normal


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> No te quejarás de que no se compre TEF. Otros 1000M llevan hoy y suma y sigue.
> Lo que además es negocio para BME :Aplauso::Aplauso:
> 
> según veo, hoy la FED hablará sobre tipos de interés y saldrá el ADP no agrícola.



España, toda ella, sabia y pulcra, se ha dado cuenta del cambio radical de Maty Powah by desigual. El atractico de la joven y a la vez madura compañia que emerge como actriz principal en el incipiente desarrollo tecnologico 5.0 ha captado las miradas de los inversores. El camino es uno solo.


PD: Ya tengo puesto un sp para comisiones y la luz y el gas, porsiaca.


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Abr 2014)

La economía de EEUU solo creció un 0,1% en el primer trimestre, menos de lo esperado

Leer más: La economía de EEUU solo creció un 0,1% en el primer trimestre, menos de lo esperado - elEconomista.es La economía de EEUU solo creció un 0,1% en el primer trimestre, menos de lo esperado - elEconomista.es

Viva España.


----------



## Robopoli (30 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> MAlo=bueno, estímulos y tal... new normal



Vale. Hasta ahora con los datos de empleo era new normal. Con el PIB es new new normal y más teniendo en cuenta que los datos de empleo de hoy han sido buenos.
O cuando abra el mercado empezamos a visitar el rojo o yo ya no entiendo nada y que conste que prefiero el verde.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2014 at 14:48 ----------

Para los que llevan FCEL "if any"
UIL : FuelCell Energy Awarded 5.6 Megawatts of Ultra-Clean and Efficient Fuel Cell Power Plants by United Illuminating for Renewable Distributed Generation Development | 4-Traders


----------



## Jesucristo Burbuja (30 Abr 2014)

vmmp29 dijo:


> que horror el dato de Pib americano.......... ni la droja hace efecto



No sé si te has drogado alguna vez, pero efectivamente, la droga es lo que tiene, que cada vez hace menos efecto y hay que drogarse más. Tu cuerpo se hace tolerante a la sustancia...


----------



## FranR (30 Abr 2014)

Real gross domestic product -- the output of goods and services produced by labor and property
located in the United States -- increased at an annual rate of 0.1 percent in the first quarter (that is, from
the fourth quarter of 2013 to the first quarter of 2014), according to the "advance" estimate released by
the Bureau of Economic Analysis. In the fourth quarter, real GDP increased 2.6 percent.

* The Bureau emphasized that the first-quarter advance estimate released today is based on source
data that are incomplete or subject to further revision by the source agency (see the box on page 3 and
"Comparisons of Revisions to GDP" on page 5). The "second" estimate for the first quarter, based on
more complete data, will be released on May 29, 2014.*

The increase in real GDP in the first quarter primarily reflected a positive contribution from
personal consumption expenditures (PCE) that was partly offset by negative contributions from exports,
private inventory investment, nonresidential fixed investment, residential fixed investment, and state and
local government spending. Imports, which are a subtraction in the calculation of GDP, decreased.


Lo que realmente es para tener en cuenta es la variación en ventas minoristas....y precios. Esto puede disparar una inyección rápida de dinero al mercado y ya sabemos lo que puede significar.... Noticia horrible enmascarando un escenario de incremento de liquidez a nivel calle.

Saludazos


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Real gross domestic product -- the output of goods and services produced by labor and property
> located in the United States -- increased at an annual rate of 0.1 percent in the first quarter (that is, from
> the fourth quarter of 2013 to the first quarter of 2014), according to the "advance" estimate released by
> the Bureau of Economic Analysis. In the fourth quarter, real GDP increased 2.6 percent.
> ...



Largo o corto? ::::::

---------- Post added 30-abr-2014 at 13:05 ----------








pero el paro seguirá a la baja 8:8:8:







son peores que el INE :XX::XX::XX:


----------



## FranR (30 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Largo o corto? ::::::
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-abr-2014 at 13:05 ----------
> 
> ...




Con mechas que queda más cuki

Economists were expecting a low number, but not this bad. For the last three months, other indicators have been pointing to a slowdown because of the harsh winter. The job market, housing, retail and manufacturing all suffered setbacks that are expected to be merely temporary.
If that theory holds true, the economy should bounce back in the spring.
Bring on the spring comeback
Looking ahead, this week brings the first glimpse at how the economy fared in April, and the numbers should finally be clear of weather-related distortions.
A separate report released Wednesday showed the private sector added 220,000 jobs according to payroll processor ADP (ADP, Fortune 500). That's the strongest job growth since November.

The government's official jobs report, due out on Friday, is also expected to show hiring at its highest since November. Economists surveyed by CNNMoney predict the U.S. economy added 205,000 jobs in April. They also expect the official unemployment rate to fall to 6.6%, down a notch from 6.7% in March.


Y esto con el mercado cerrado

The central bank's top officials met this week and will release their latest statement on the economy this afternoon. Aside from a minor reduction in bond purchases, economists aren't expecting any major announcements.


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2014)

Las mechas pueden ser rojas o verdes.

Las 2 últimas horas de la sesión usana van a ser apasionantes.


----------



## atman (30 Abr 2014)

Y además una hora antes del cierre, tenemos calendario de POMO para Mayo... aquí puede haberse de tó...

Tentative Outright Treasury Operation Schedule - Federal Reserve Bank of New York


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Abr 2014)

se me escapo lorillard , ponzi, maldita sea


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Abr 2014)

En plan doméstico, ¡joder con Eurona!


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Abr 2014)

FranR dijo:


> Real gross domestic product -- the output of goods and services produced by labor and property
> located in the United States -- increased at an annual rate of 0.1 percent in the first quarter (that is, from
> the fourth quarter of 2013 to the first quarter of 2014), according to the "advance" estimate released by
> the Bureau of Economic Analysis. In the fourth quarter, real GDP increased 2.6 percent.
> ...



me alegro de verle Fran 

más droja, màs droja ....... QE100 en marcha


----------



## Xiux (30 Abr 2014)

Vamos IBE !

Como decía Tono por ahi, creo, la esperamos en los 5,5


----------



## chinito_deslocalizador (30 Abr 2014)

Lo cierto es que hoy en dia el new normal es mirar lo que hacen los banqueros centrales y reguladores con mas atencion que a ningun otro factor del mercado.

Creo que cuando me salga de IBM, por las buenas en 210 o por las malas en 184 dolares, aparcare los obamitas en amazon.


----------



## IRobot (30 Abr 2014)

Y Twitter pegándosela tras resultados: -11% :abajo:


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2014)

el dato del pib gringo es demasiado malo , solo por trolear esta vez lo malo será malo :abajo: 

---------- Post added 30-abr-2014 at 16:21 ----------

vix lleva varias sesiones intentando cortar macd al alza :fiufiu:

---------- Post added 30-abr-2014 at 16:26 ----------

espero gap a la baja para la siguiente sesión :Baile:


----------



## Montegrifo (30 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> el dato del pib gringo es demasiado malo , solo por trolear esta vez lo malo será malo :abajo:
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-abr-2014 at 16:21 ----------
> 
> vix lleva varias sesiones intentando cortar macd al alza :fiufiu:



Vengo observando en ujté últimamente un cambio dactitú, incluso diría un cambio en su forma de expresarse, será la época de celo o una clave muy liviana?
Le añado una carita como ahora le gusta ponerienso:


----------



## pecata minuta (30 Abr 2014)

Pues estamos a un pasito del verde...


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Vengo observando en ujté últimamente un cambio dactitú, incluso diría un cambio en su forma de expresarse, será la época de celo o una clave muy liviana?
> Le añado una carita como ahora le gusta ponerienso:



no se preocupe , pronto volveré a cambiar de actitud , me voy a poner de un odiosito :rolleye:


----------



## Tono (30 Abr 2014)

Montegrifo dijo:


> Vengo observando en ujté últimamente un cambio dactitú, incluso diría un cambio en su forma de expresarse, será la época de celo o una clave muy liviana?
> Le añado una carita como ahora le gusta ponerienso:



A ver si va a ser cosa del hígado

BME. Caramba, carambita...:Baile:


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2014)

Al monte a comer hierbas...

*Principal empresa de alimentos en Venezuela suspendió "temporalmente" producción de pasta*

https://es.finance.yahoo.com/noticias/principal-empresa-alimentos-venezuela-suspendió-033027263.html


----------



## Durmiente (30 Abr 2014)

El IBEX se va a poner verde...


----------



## atman (30 Abr 2014)

El PIB usano se achaca al mal tiempo. Un hecho puntual sin mayor trascendencia y que ya estaba descontado. 

Jump! Jump! Jump!


[YOUTUBE]010KyIQjkTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Durmiente (30 Abr 2014)

Los americanos parece que no están tirando mucho para arriba (por ahora...)


----------



## Tono (30 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> El PIB usano se achaca al mal tiempo. Un hecho puntual sin mayor trascendencia y que ya estaba descontado.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Normal en un país que depende de la agricultura. 
Los tornados arrancan las tomateras y la nieve congela las remolachas.


Fucking weather forecaster. Winter is coming.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Al monte a comer hierbas...
> 
> *Principal empresa de alimentos en Venezuela suspendió "temporalmente" producción de pasta*
> 
> https://es.finance.yahoo.com/noticias/principal-empresa-alimentos-venezuela-suspendió-033027263.html



pepitoria , una idea que tenia pa un meme y como tu eres el ejperto 

recuerdas cuando el emperador esta a punto de ser beneficiado por el jedi negron , este le dice a luke lo del poder ilimitado , pues que tal la yellen diciendo QE ilimitado , como lo vez ienso:


----------



## Tono (30 Abr 2014)

pos no va ser del hígado, es de más arriba del cuello


----------



## Snowball (30 Abr 2014)

¿A que puede ser debido la reunion de urgencia de la FED?


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2014)

bueno parias de la tierra , servidor mantiene cortos con tres cojones , lo están dejando niquelado para un gap a la baja :Baile:

pepitoria ya sabes , la yellen vestida como el emperador diciendo lo de QE ilimitado , no me obligues a ser malo :no:

a celebrar el primero de mayo famélica legion de gordos  y el 2 combate del Callao :Aplauso:


----------



## atman (30 Abr 2014)

Leches con los fabricantes de alimento para el espíritu... Ambev -5,2%, Anheuser Busch (Bud) -2,6%...


----------



## Durmiente (30 Abr 2014)

Si no me equivoco, en la subasta se han adjudicado 28 millones de títulos de SAN (más que en el resto del día que iban 25 millones) y 14 millones de BBVA (iban 20'5 millones)


----------



## ane agurain (30 Abr 2014)

entro a felicitar a los bemeianos

y a los montebalitianos y vocentianos 


http://finance.yahoo.com/blogs/brea...icates-yellen-s-taper-decision-145932244.html


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2014)

Vamooooooooooh Españaaaaaaaa!!!!!!


Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 30-abr-2014 at 18:32 ----------

C'mon debt!

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2014-04-30/heres-chart-you-wont-see-cnbc








Of course, as long as rates are low and keep declining, this record debt hoard is not a big issue.

Once rates start going up, however, nobody would possibly have been able to foresee the absolute massacre that will take place at corporations, levered with publicly tradable debt to never before seen levels.


::
Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Tono (30 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> entro a felicitar a los bemeianos
> 
> y a los montebalitianos y vocentianos
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. Y 0.65€ que vienen el 9 de mayo en dividendos. 
No será porque no insistí que merecía la pena entrar a 29€ antes de que salieran los resultados.

Ane, desde la ignorancia sobre operar con chicharros, veo que Montebalito ha movido 12000€ y Vocento 20000€. Han subido mucho, pero esa liquidez a mí personalmente me espanta
¿con cuanto se juega ahí para no tirar o levantar el valor tú sólo y que merezca la pena? ¿se compra y se vende a mercado? ¿es posible salir cuando quieres?
Agradezco la información, desconozco todo sobre ese tipo de valores.


----------



## ane agurain (30 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Muchas gracias. Y 0.65€ que vienen el 9 de mayo en dividendos.
> No será porque no insistí que merecía la pena entrar a 29€ antes de que salieran los resultados.
> 
> Ane, desde la ignorancia sobre operar con chicharros, veo que Montebalito ha movido 12000€ y Vocento 20000€. Han subido mucho, pero esa liquidez a mí personalmente me espanta
> ...










yo:

nunca NUNCA a mercado. Si entra al precio que pones bien, si se va porque pusiste abajo, pues te jodes. De estas muchas.
3000 tope

entrar por AT (bien por divergencia alcista como daba ayer montebalito, o por toque de bandas, como vocento)
salida rápida con un +5% ó 7%, para pocos días (que sigue subiendo? pues ajo y agua)
por si se falla:
stop ceñido a menos un pip del minimo de entrada.


para salir, viendo las posiciones, se puede salir a mercado si ves poca liquidez, pero ves las órdenes






si aciertas el 50% de ellas:

50% de inversión 5-7%
50% -1%


es una opción de trading
como la triple pantalla que uso a veces, o las rupturas de medias

es complementaria (mantiene la emoción) ::


----------



## Tono (30 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



of course, there will be an endless slaughter.

Only iPhone's users will survive


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2014)

Madre mia...la caña que le están metiendo al partido X y al elpidio en la Secta. Joder, mis principios me impiden votar...pero con tal de dar por culo soy capaz de cambiarlos groucho marx style!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey

---------- Post added 30-abr-2014 at 19:00 ----------

Putos androides nuncafollistas!!!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Durmiente (30 Abr 2014)

Da la impresión de que el SP va a subir con fuerza


----------



## Topongo (30 Abr 2014)

De pocas cosas en bolsa me arrepiento tanto como de soltar las bme de precio 18 a 22, xx en su dia. Ni cagadas como dlia que hqn supuesto perdidas o peores. Esa está a fuego. 
Pero me sirve para no soltar ni enagas ni ferrovial que m3 imagino ira subiendo div poco a poco no mis santaderes desde las catacumbas de los 5.


----------



## Tio Masclet (30 Abr 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Madre mia...la caña que le están metiendo al partido X y al elpidio en la Secta. Joder, mis principios me impiden votar...pero con tal de dar por culo soy capaz de cambiarlos groucho marx style!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey
> 
> ...



Pirata, estoy en la misma tesitura respecto a lo de Elpidio. Tendrá sus cosas, pero la castuza parece que anda jodida con él y le están dando como si no hubiera mañana. ¿por qué será?


----------



## Tono (30 Abr 2014)

Yo lo tengo claro, votaré por Elpidio si se presenta. 
Prefiero llenar de locos el congreso que de ladrones.
Sus comparecencias, si llega a diputado alguna vez, tendrían que ser la ostia. Porque saber seguro que sabe mucho.



Topongo dijo:


> De pocas cosas en bolsa me arrepiento tanto como de soltar las bme de precio 18 a 22, xx en su dia. Ni cagadas como dlia que hqn supuesto perdidas o peores. Esa está a fuego.
> Pero me sirve para no soltar ni enagas ni ferrovial que m3 imagino ira subiendo div poco a poco no mis santaderes desde las catacumbas de los 5.



Ya te digo, es pensar en los dividendos perdidos y toda la subida y te das cuenta de lo pardillo que fuiste. Hemos perdido en unos meses un 70% de la inversión :ouch:. A mí no me vuelve a pasar. :no::no:
De las que citas yo cambiaría enagás por Iberdrola


----------



## Topongo (30 Abr 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Yo lo tengo claro, votaré por Elpidio si se presenta.
> Prefiero llenar de locos el congreso que de ladrones.
> Sus comparecencias, si llega a diputado alguna vez, tendrían que ser la ostia. Porque saber seguro que sabe mucho.
> 
> ...



Llevo las 2 a partes iguales algo mas de enagas mas dividendo y en mi opinión una fugura ree

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## atman (30 Abr 2014)

Pues... a mí me pasa al contrario ¿que quieren? No sé por dónde le atacan ahora mismo... seguramente por cualquier tontería. Pero yo no quiero que me gobierne un disfuncional. Esto ellos no lo pueden decir porque tendrían que reconocer que llevamos unos años que le andamos muy cerquita... pero es que se trata de mejorar, no de empeorar...

que éste no tendrá entre ceja y ceja a los judíos... pero a algún otro colectivo seguro que lo tiene... a ver ¿alguien sabe de que o de quien nos pretende "defender"?


----------



## Robopoli (30 Abr 2014)

Topongo dijo:


> De pocas cosas en bolsa me arrepiento tanto como de soltar las bme de precio 18 a 22, xx en su dia. Ni cagadas como dlia que hqn supuesto perdidas o peores. Esa está a fuego.
> Pero me sirve para no soltar ni enagas ni ferrovial que m3 imagino ira subiendo div poco a poco no mis santaderes desde las catacumbas de los 5.




Eso es porque las DLIAs no han triplicado aún pero cuando suba hasta el jato oirá tus cabezazos desde Tora Bora 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chila (30 Abr 2014)

¿elpidio?
Yo creo en Albert Rivera. Me transmite confianza.
Bme, sin palabras. Eso es un peponazo.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2014)

atman dijo:


> Pues... a mí me pasa al contrario ¿que quieren? No sé por dónde le atacan ahora mismo... seguramente por cualquier tontería. Pero yo no quiero que me gobierne un disfuncional. Esto ellos no lo pueden decir porque tendrían que reconocer que llevamos unos años que le andamos muy cerquita... pero es que se trata de mejorar, no de empeorar...
> 
> que éste no tendrá entre ceja y ceja a los judíos... pero a algún otro colectivo seguro que lo tiene... a ver ¿alguien sabe de que o de quien nos pretende "defender"?



Yo si voto, no es a elpidio. Te lees el programa y me pongo a temblar. Feminazismo, impuestos a inversiones "especuladoras", no se, me dejó con mal cuerpo. Me gusta más la idea del partido x. Pero me jode que nadie hable claro. Nueva Constitución que garantice separación de poderes, cada ciudadano un voto, referéndum s everywhere cojones ya!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Chila (30 Abr 2014)

Xiux dijo:


> Vamos IBE !
> 
> Como decía Tono por ahi, creo, la esperamos en los 5,5



Yo la veo en 6. A su momento, claro.


----------



## Don Arias Mon y Velarde (30 Abr 2014)

Pero cuando canta resultados Carbures?
Alguien lo sabe?

Voten por lo que voten, voten algo señores.
Pero por favor se lo pido, no me voten PPSOE!!!! 
Aunque sea sólo por cambiar el sentido de giro del planeta unos segundos, merece la pena, porque nada volvería a ser igual después.
:Aplauso:


----------



## Ladrillófilo (30 Abr 2014)

Leed el plan del partido X

Tienen mi voto


----------



## atman (30 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> ¿elpidio?
> Yo creo en Albert Rivera. Me transmite confianza.
> Bme, sin palabras. Eso es un peponazo.



Permítame que le reconvenga. Tal vez haya sido un lapsus. Confianza en un político, nunca. En ninguno, salvo contadísimas excepciones y nunca mucho más arriba de los alcadables. Como mucho, votará a alguien que, dentro de las nauseas que provocan así en general las reflexiones que le hagan, defienda mejor dos o tres cosas que para usted sean prioritarias.

En su defecto, quiero decir en el caso de que no quiera darle muchas vueltas, vote al más guapo y si nadie le llama demasiado... vote al más paradito. Así llevamos 18 años.

---------- Post added 30-abr-2014 at 19:59 ----------




Ladrillófilo dijo:


> Leed el plan del partido X
> 
> Tienen mi voto



Si insiste...


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2014)

Looool ahora en ciu hay islamistas radicales!!!!

Y estafadores y falsificadores!

Ppsoe cagándose patas abajo : h

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2014)

Aupa Atlético ::::::


----------



## ane agurain (30 Abr 2014)

partido x
partido red-elpidio
partido pirata
escaños en blanco


que putada que no se pueda votar 4 veces

---------- Post added 30-abr-2014 at 12:26 ----------




bertok dijo:


> Aupa Atlético ::::::



pero es que hay futbol todos los putos dias?













MAÑANA hay bolsa en USA?


----------



## Xiux (30 Abr 2014)

Chila dijo:


> Yo la veo en 6. A su momento, claro.



Uy mucho falta para eso, no?


Enviado desde mi C6603 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Robopoli (30 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> partido x
> partido red-elpidio
> partido pirata
> escaños en blanco
> ...



Ni idea del partido X. Me lo leere pero pensaba que Chicholina se había retirado. 




ane agurain dijo:


> pero es que hay futbol todos los putos dias?



Pues cuando empiece el mundial te va a dar ya algo ::



ane agurain dijo:


> MAÑANA hay bolsa en USA?



El 1 de Mayo es una fiesta comunista. Creo que trabajan el doble de horas


----------



## Pepitoria (30 Abr 2014)

Vamos Rafa!!


----------



## Tono (30 Abr 2014)

Con todo preparado para el partido, disfrutando de la tele por cable gratuita de Sopcast. Vamos Atlético.

Aunque he dicho que prefiero tener locos en el congreso que ladrones, no quiero decir que prefiero que me gobierne un loco. Lo que quiero es que haya gente sin miedo para decir lo que haga falta, sea esa carencia de miedo fruto de valentía o de falta de 'sensatez'. Y gente preparada, por supuesto, porque Elpido lo es. A él no se la meten si participa en una comisión de investigación con artimañas legales.

Que esté loco es otra cosa que está por ver. Interesa dar esa imagen de él, pero a mí un tío que mete a Blesa en la cárcel no me parece un orate. Su forma de actuar, con desprecio hacia quien lo juzga, me indica más bien que conoce muy bien a quién tiene delante, a quién sirve ese tribunal y el respeto que le merece.


----------



## vmmp29 (30 Abr 2014)

Pepitoria dijo:


> Vamos Rafa!!



jur visto y no visto...... de momento


----------



## Robopoli (30 Abr 2014)

Atleeeeeeeetiiiiiiiii!!!!


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2014)

Bien pateti, bien!!!!!


LOL el saltito del portero sin estirar los brazos!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## egarenc (30 Abr 2014)

uno que no tiene demasiada experiencia en estos temas. Estoy en la tesitura de estar dentro de Alstom con la movida que tienen liada...me recomendais aguantar hasta que se aclare todo, o por el contrario al haberse metido por medio los politicos es mejor coger la pasta y a otra cosa?

off topic, para los ejpertos.... un disco duro externo 1TB.....WD o Seagate? gracias!


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> uno que no tiene demasiada experiencia en estos temas. Estoy en la tesitura de estar dentro de Alstom con la movida que tienen liada...me recomendais aguantar hasta que se aclare todo, o por el contrario al haberse metido por medio los politicos es mejor coger la pasta y a otra cosa?
> 
> off topic, para los ejpertos.... un disco duro externo 1TB.....WD o Seagate? gracias!



Western Digital sin dudarlo.

Lo pillé en Amazón bastante bien de precio y ningún problema hoyga


----------



## Robopoli (30 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> uno que no tiene demasiada experiencia en estos temas. Estoy en la tesitura de estar dentro de Alstom con la movida que tienen liada...me recomendais aguantar hasta que se aclare todo, o por el contrario al haberse metido por medio los politicos es mejor coger la pasta y a otra cosa?
> 
> off topic, para los ejpertos.... un disco duro externo 1TB.....WD o Seagate? gracias!



Vendería, WD y todavía estás a tiempo de hacerte de un equipo decente


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2014)

Entre walking dead y stargate es que no hay color! ::

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2014)

Aupa ese atleti







.... o tal vez no


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (30 Abr 2014)

Bien patetiiiiiiii!!!!!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## Robopoli (30 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Aupa ese atleti
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder Bertok! Pon spoiler cojones! Que estamos de fiesta.
El mono Burgos cada día está más gordo el cabron!


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> partido x
> partido red-elpidio
> partido pirata
> escaños en blanco
> ...




[YOUTUBE]Ha2i4jTBOjg[/YOUTUBE]

Prepárate para el mundial....Mira como se toman en sudamerica el futbol

[YOUTUBE]P8znvwe3YcY[/YOUTUBE]

*BRASIL*


Si vives en una gran ciudad ve haciendo el pedido

Cascos antirruido


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Joder Bertok! Pon spoiler cojones! Que estamos de fiesta.
> El mono Burgos cada día está más gordo el cabron!



¿te pone berraco la rotella? 8:8:8:

---------- Post added 30-abr-2014 at 20:33 ----------

Ano-rrotos, la suerte está echada. Mañana presentan resultados antes de la apertura.

Fijaos en el volumen







Suerte





.


----------



## egarenc (30 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> Vendería, WD y todavía estás a tiempo de hacerte de un equipo decente



Decidido, me hago del patetic de Mandril, como dicen por aquí.:rolleye:::


----------



## ponzi (30 Abr 2014)

Insensatos, mira que sois escépticos.....Ya lo dijo nuestro gran leader

[YOUTUBE]YLd_wVBq7wc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Robopoli (30 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> ¿te pone berraco la rotella? 8:8:8:
> 
> ---------- Post added 30-abr-2014 at 20:33 ----------
> 
> ...



La botella es el antiberraco. Prefiero a la Yellen fíjate lo que te digo.

Final atléti - madrid... Tremendo. Vamos a tener algún infarto en la final.


----------



## egarenc (30 Abr 2014)

diria que es la primera vez que dos equipos de la misma ciudad se enfrentan en final de champions...

Felicidades a los agraciados.


----------



## Tono (30 Abr 2014)

sacabó.

Felicidades a los del Atlético por el doblete :Aplauso::Aplauso:


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2014)

Robopoli dijo:


> La botella es el antiberraco. Prefiero a la Yellen fíjate lo que te digo.
> 
> Final atléti - madrid... Tremendo. Vamos a tener algún infarto en la final.



Tóa pa tí :vomito::vomito::vomito:


----------



## paulistano (30 Abr 2014)

Nos vemos en lisboa.


----------



## muertoviviente (30 Abr 2014)

hay que me lol , final de la champions atletico de madrid vs real madrid :8:

apoyare al real madrid , ya mismo les pongo dos velas negras :Aplauso:

y lo de los gringos ya es increible , dato de pib lamentable y recorte en el QE , pero con tres cojones parriba :: asco de subnormales :vomito:


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2014)




----------



## egarenc (30 Abr 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Nos vemos en lisboa.



forma de hablaro, o vas a gastar parte de tus plusvis en una entrada para la final? :rolleye:


----------



## Robopoli (30 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> Tóa pa tí :vomito::vomito::vomito:




Hasta la Yellen y el Obama con el trapo del atleti de fondo hoy...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ane agurain (30 Abr 2014)

wd o seagate

da igual


----------



## Robopoli (30 Abr 2014)

muertoviviente dijo:


> hay que me lol , final de la champions atletico de madrid vs real madrid :8:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Jato métele unos largos al atleti. Cojones ya!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paulistano (30 Abr 2014)

egarenc dijo:


> forma de hablaro, o vas a gastar parte de tus plusvis en una entrada para la final? :rolleye:



Pues intentaré conseguirlas por la cara mediante contacto en la federación... Si bien no me importa pagar la entrada.... Gasolina pagada por empresa de un colega, casa de un amiguete que curra allí....Es planazo..... El resultado lo de menos. 

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues intentaré conseguirlas por la cara mediante contacto en la federación... Si bien no me importa pagar la entrada.... Gasolina pagada por empresa de un colega, casa de un amiguete que curra allí....Es planazo..... El resultado lo de menos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



La llegada en avión es muy bonita .... merece la pena soltar los leuros y disfrutar de esas vistas.


----------



## egarenc (30 Abr 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Pues intentaré conseguirlas por la cara mediante contacto en la federación... Si bien no me importa pagar la entrada.... Gasolina pagada por empresa de un colega, casa de un amiguete que curra allí....Es planazo..... El resultado lo de menos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



por lo que veo , te lo han puesto a huevo :Aplauso:


----------



## ane agurain (30 Abr 2014)

teneis bilbao lisboa por 50 euros i/v con easyjet. igual os merece a algunos si os pasais el finde


----------



## paulistano (30 Abr 2014)

bertok dijo:


> La llegada en avión es muy bonita .... merece la pena soltar los leuros y disfrutar de esas vistas.



Ya he ido en avión para allá.... Cierto..... Pero me dicen los colegas que easyjet esta a 400 pavos y bus no hay billetes..... 

Y las noches de hotel a 300 leuros.... Lol

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bertok (30 Abr 2014)

paulistano dijo:


> Ya he ido en avión para allá.... Cierto..... Pero me dicen los colegas que easyjet esta a 400 pavos y bus no hay billetes.....
> 
> Y las noches de hotel a 300 leuros.... Lol
> 
> Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 mediante Tapatalk



¿amarrategui a estas alturas?

El dinero va y viene 8:

Te voy a tener que quitar el status de pechopalomo de primera categoría ::::::

---------- Post added 30-abr-2014 at 21:52 ----------


----------



## ane agurain (30 Abr 2014)

como ya es finde:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/consumo-responsable/529265-botella-de-celebrities-bkr.html


----------



## Chila (1 May 2014)

Suerte con esas entradas paulistano.


----------



## ane agurain (1 May 2014)

que hay unos cuantos








¿Vendemos en mayo?





Mañana el Dow Jones hará techo de mercado


----------



## amago45 (1 May 2014)

UP y tal

De vuelta a los madriles, veo que la final de Champions depara un derby ... quedará 3-0 a favor de los blancos, volveré a recoger el owned y tal ::::::

Al lío: 
Grifols presenta resultados del 1Q el viernes, antes de la apertura. 
La cotización se está pegando con los 38.50 que según pinta y colorea es el 50% fibonacci de la última caida. 
Además por ahí tamién pasa la media exponencial de 30 sesiones

Un buén dato haría superar los 38.50 y la llevaría al fibo 61.8 que son 39.10 y la siguiente resistencia la veo en 41.15 ... ...

Estaré atento a la apertura mañana, que vuelve a ser festivo en Madrizzzzz. Estoy comprado, así que no superar los 38.50 me invitaría a salir de la acción, sobre todo si no se viera volumen


----------



## Ajetreo (1 May 2014)

Buenos días y up

Aviso, el hilo se está quedando sin estrellas, así que 

*Recuerden votar estrellitas*


----------



## Tono (1 May 2014)

ane agurain dijo:


> que hay unos cuantos
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Entiendo que el RSI está dando señal de compra. 
Sin embargo, a ojo de buen cubero, empiezo a ver cierto agotamiento y una gran dificultad para romper los 16. Ojalá se viera el precio de la parte alta de ese banderín o cuña o como se llame.
Ayer sacaron los resultados y no han sido demasiado buenos. Caída en beneficios por no haber extraordinarios, aunque el resto de los parámetros no han sido malos (volumen de contrataciones, caja neta, mejora de ventas y ebitda...). 
Hay que estar atentos a como se lo toma mañana el mercado.


----------



## Guybrush_Threepwood (1 May 2014)

Pero errrrr no hay que abrir hilo nuevo?

Déle Ajetreo!

Enviado desde el SeaMonkey


----------



## ane agurain (1 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Entiendo que el RSI está dando señal de compra.
> Sin embargo, a ojo de buen cubero, empiezo a ver cierto agotamiento y una gran dificultad para romper los 16. Ojalá se viera el precio de la parte alta de ese banderín o cuña o como se llame.
> ...




No. 
y hay maximos crecientes en precio, 3 picos, y decrecientes en RSI
divergencia bajista

otra cosa es que haga lo que quiera




Vayan comprando GAS:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...s-pronucleares-criminalizar-a-renovables.html
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...cion-gas-natural-alternativa-al-petroleo.html


----------



## Sin_Perdón (1 May 2014)

Guybrush_Threepwood dijo:


> Pero errrrr no hay que abrir hilo nuevo?
> 
> Déle Ajetreo!
> 
> Enviado desde el SeaMonkey



Esto ya no es lo que era. Antes se mataba la peña por hacerlo, y ahora no hay ganas.

Por cierto Pi, sabes que hoy tenemos, al toque de corneta de apertura de los mercados usanos, el resultado del Q1 para nuestra querida anarrosa , no? ayer en el after el volumen negociado fué brutal, ya veremos.


----------



## Tono (1 May 2014)

Ya lo he abierto yo.
Vagos.


----------



## Topongo (1 May 2014)

Tono dijo:


> Ya lo he abierto yo.
> Vagos.



Donde? Busco ibex y no aparec3 :: a ver si me lo ja bloqueado el antivirus. ..

Enviado desde mi GT-I9505 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Kompinche_del_Gafotas (8 May 2014)

Entro aquí pensando que se habla del Ibex...y solo se habla de productos usanos...

Podéis cambiar el título del tema?


----------

